# Anfängertreff Bonn



## Deleted 218042 (25. August 2011)

Wir  sind ne neue Gruppe von begeisterten MTB Bikern, welche sich über Anschluss  weiterer Biker freuen würde. 
Im Augenblick sind wir größtenteils  Kollegen aus dem T-Mobile Umfeld, die das Mountainbiken vor 3 Monaten für sich  entdeckt haben. Unter Anleitung zweier langjähriger MTB-Fahrer machen wir  regelmäßig 1-2 mal die Woche das Siebengebirge oder den Kottenforst unsicher.  Wir sind begeistert bei der Sache - im Status ambitionierte Anfänger. 

Pro  Ausfahrt sind der Regel 4 - 10 Leute dabei, wobei wir einigermaßen sportlich  unterwegs sind. Technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen werden bereits mit Bravur  gemeistert , der eine oder andere steigt aber auch mal bei der Schlüsselstelle  vom Rad. Verschnaufpausen werden natürlich auch gemacht um allen Fitnessgraden  gerecht zu werden. Es soll sich keiner überfordert  fühlen.

Bei  uns falsch sind Vollprofis, durchtrainierte Athleten die nur heizen wollen,  aber auch bierbäuchige Gemütlichfahrer.
Wer  ist bei uns richtig: einigermaßen fitte Leute mit Humor, die Spaß am Biken haben  und gerne Bier trinken.

Unser Treff: 
meist  Dienstag (oder Mittwoch) 17:30 
Treffpunkt:  T-Mobile Campus  (Landgrabenweg) an der langen Bank 
Tour: circa 3 Std - 800  hm - 30 km 
Abschluss: Oberkassel beim  Türken, mit Dürum scharf und einem Hefeweizen ;-))


----------



## aceofspades (25. August 2011)

wie siehts am Sonntag aus - muss mein neues Bike ausprobieren - ist jemand dabei?

gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfire_LRS (25. August 2011)

Da kann ich leider nicht. Muss beim Umzug helfen


----------



## aceofspades (26. August 2011)

Tipps & Tricks

MTB Fahrtechnik - 01 Materialkunde & Bikeausrüstung 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRsjY2_gTYY"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 01 Materialkunde & BikeausrÃ¼stung      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 02 Grundposition 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ15zFn2qhA&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 02 Grundposition      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 03 Bremstechnik 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hke3MVjttY&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 03 Bremstechnik      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 04 Bergauffahren 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQFLGypXULI&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 04 Bergauffahren      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 05 Kurvenfahren
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3TwUl7YTXo&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 05 Kurvenfahren      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 06 Hindernisse
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eZj3o2Zewg&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 06 Hindernisse      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 07 Klickpedal Hop 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1mr9Hnn9vI&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 07 Klickpedal Hop      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 08 Steilstufen 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IcWmBTtQy0&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 08 Steilstufen      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 09 Steilabfahrten 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8w-PVE9mJY&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 09 Steilabfahrten      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 10 Spitzkehren
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Otol_k8iSE&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 10 Spitzkehren      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 11 Spruenge 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2aw5YftWr0&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 11 Spruenge      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 12 Floater 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgEj9HWH4ZA&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 12 Floater      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 13 Spitzkehre mit Hinterrad versetzen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8g8MyiGgWE&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 13 Spitzkehre mit Hinterrad versetzen      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 14 Wheelie Drop 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrml_kSZZD0&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 14 Wheelie Drop      - YouTube[/nomedia]
MTB Fahrtechnik - 15 Bunny Hop 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koc6unqebuo&feature=relmfu"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 15 Bunny Hop      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (27. August 2011)

Wenn das Wetter stimmt, fahr ich morgen ne Runde


----------



## aceofspades (28. August 2011)

sorry *Zwergenwerfer* - hab von unserer Runde heute nur Absagen bekommen - hab gerade beschlossen meine Hausrunde in den Kottenforst zu machen - liegt bei mir vor der Haustüre. Vielleicht klappts ja mal - noch viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 218042 (29. August 2011)

Die nächste Tour startet am Donnerstag (01.09.) und zwar um 18:00 Uhr.

Treffpunkt ist die lange Holzbank auf dem Platz zwischen den Telekom-Gebäuden an der Ecke Landgrabenweg/Schießbergweg in Beuel.

Bitte bringt ordentliche Beleuchtung mit, gegen Ende der Tour dürfte es dunkel sein. Helm, ordentliche Reifen und funktionierende Bremsen sollte auch jeder dabei haben.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. August 2011)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Die nächste Tour startet am Donnerstag (01.09.) und zwar um 18:00 Uhr.
> 
> Treffpunkt ist die lange Holzbank auf dem Platz zwischen den Telekom-Gebäuden an der Ecke Landgrabenweg/Schießbergweg in Beuel.
> 
> Bitte bringt ordentliche Beleuchtung mit, gegen Ende der Tour dürfte es dunkel sein. Helm, ordentliche Reifen und funktionierende Bremsen sollte auch jeder dabei haben.


 
Wenn es mit der Arbeit klappt, komme ich gerne vorbei ...


----------



## Deleted 218042 (31. August 2011)

Wäre super wenns klappt, wir freuen uns über jeden der mitfährt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. September 2011)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Wäre super wenns klappt, wir freuen uns über jeden der mitfährt.


 
Jetzt habe ich Klarheit: Muß gegen 19 Uhr noch einmal 'ran, weshalb ich leider früher starten muß; vielleicht treffen wir uns ja unterwegs (fahre von Ramersdorf über Dollendorfer Hardt auf den Petersberg) ...


----------



## zett78 (1. September 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich Klarheit: Muß gegen 19 Uhr noch einmal 'ran, weshalb ich leider früher starten muß; vielleicht treffen wir uns ja unterwegs (fahre von Ramersdorf über Dollendorfer Hardt auf den Petersberg) ...



hättest du bloß was gesagt, jetzt bin ich mit dem RR auf der Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. September 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> hättest du bloß was gesagt, jetzt bin ich mit dem RR auf der Arbeit


 
Habe ich so auch erst eben klar machen können; ist ein "Spezialtermin" für einen guten Kumpel,  und ich muß um 19 Uhr wieder am Schreibtisch sitzen. Laß' uns per PN einen Termin für nächste Woche ausmachen und dann posten ...


----------



## windsurfenXXL (2. September 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

anbei ein kleiner Tourbericht der ersten Night-Ride Lite Tour durch 7GB:

Ich fang mal so an: manche von uns waren so gut bestückt mit den MagicShines, Sigmas Evos oder anderen Power LEDs, so dass sogar bei eintretender Dunkelheit ab dem letzten Viertel der Tour jedem Mitfahrer eine Lampe zur Verfügung stand.

Ab nochmal von Anfang an und er Reihe nach:
Los gings vom Treffpunkt Holzbank am "Telekom Headquarter (Mobilfunk)" und wie so oft erstmal nach Ramersdorf und hinter dem Detecon-Gebäude hoch und über die A59. Dann parallel der A59 bzw. B42 nach Oberkassel am Hang entlang über die Langemarckstraße drüber, ab in den Wald und erstem Stunt von Marc "Przelbaum über den Bachlauf". Hier kreutzen sich direkt erstmal die Wege mit der MTB-(Aussteiger)Truppe des RCB (Hallo Simone und Eric!). Nun gut, wir haben sie mal vorfahren lassen und auch nicht wirklich einholen wollen ;-)
Weiter gings, wie auch des öfteren von den Weinbergen oberhalb Oberdollendorfs dann zum Richtung Kloster Heisterbach mit ersten Müdigkeitserscheinungen unseres Neuzuganges. Ums Kloser Heisterbach teilte die Gruppe sich in 3 Taile auf, um entsprechend die Trails links und rechtsherum ums Kloster zu fahren. Danach traff man sich aber wieder an der Weges-Bank Richtung Einkehrhaus. Weiter ging es am Haus Rosenau vorbei zum Ölberg. An der Schutzhütte (Einstieg "Schattigen") dann aber links vorbei am Ölberg mit einem schööönen Trailabstecher runter nach Heisterbacherrott/Thomasberg, direkt wieder hoch zum Ölberringweg und weiter um den Berg herum bis zur Margaretenhöhe. Unser Neuzugang hing dann doch schon ein wenig ("Blender") in den Seilen, so das er den Asphaltweg um den Lohrberg linksherum zum Löwenburger Hof delegiert wurde und die harten Jungs dann den Trail rechts um den Lohrberg und auch bis hoch mitnahmen. Vom Lohrberg dann schöööön aber im halbdunkeln runter zum Löwenburgerhof. Ab hier mußte unser heutiger Guide (Großes DANKE Uwe) die Gruppe zurücklassen, das augenscheinliche Argument war eine Einladung, doch ich vermute es war eher die Kondition ;-))). Na egal, im Dunkeln ging es dann noch hoch auf die Löwenburg und belohnt wuren wir mit dem letzten Rest des Sonnenunterganges. Kurz veschnauft, Fotos gemacht und dann in der totalen Dunkelheit über Forstautobahnen bis zum kurz vors Milchhäuschen. Also das war schon sehr imposant wenn man zurück auf die Truppe schaute und und nur super Helle LED-Lampen einen einholen wollten (Auch das Reh war ganz verstört über die plötzliche extrem Helligkeit) .
Vor dem Milchhäuschen kannte der Jupp dann noch ne "Super"-Abkürzung über einen Trail halbhoch zum Gaisberg und dann am Milchhäußchen endened. Aber das unkontrollierte Vorfahren und Nichtwarten von Jupp  wurde auch promt mit dem Event des Purzelbaumes bestraft (ätsch und hat ja auch gar nicht weh getan).
Dann ging es noch schön smooth das Nachtigallental runter und am Rhein zurück zum eigentlichen Ziel Dönermann an der Langemarkstraße mit lecker Weizen, Dürum, Döner, Pizzen und...Currywurst&Pommes (häh?). Um 11 waren wir dann wieder zurück am Telekom HQ. 

Fazit: Supergeile Tour, coole Stimmung, guter Guide (mit Potential nach oben) und unser Neuzugang braucht vielleicht noch etwas GA1 Training
=> also sehr empfehlenswert und wird definitv nächste Woche wiederholt

Vielen Dank euch und bis zum nächsten Mal
Euerer -10Guide Smizi


----------



## LessMess (2. September 2011)

Schön,dass ihr so offen die Trails ins Netz stellt:-(


----------



## aceofspades (4. September 2011)

die Samstag Tour war richtig geil - unserem Guide Smizi eine fast ideale +9.5 . Ein bisschen Luft muss ja noch bleiben, damit der Ergeiz die 10 zu erreichen nicht erlahmt. nee war richtig gut !


----------



## windsurfenXXL (5. September 2011)

LessMess schrieb:


> Schön,dass ihr so offen die Trails ins Netz stellt:-(



Hallo LessMess,

danke für deine Nachricht.

Ich hoffe, dass man die Trails nicht wirklich detailert herauslesen kann, aber drum geht es ja auch nicht, denn deine Botschaft ist schon verstanden:

Natürlich weiß ich um die Problematik im 7GB und wir Mountainbiker haben in den letzten Jahren ja auch einiges dazubeigetragen, schier gehasst zu werden.

Aber Hand aufs Herz und ich bin selbst echter Naturfreund: Ja, MTBen macht die kleinen Wege nicht besser, ähnlich der Wanderhorden im 7GB, ABER deswegen wird kein Baum sterben und die Natur zugrunde gehen. Ich möchte nicht auf andere Probleme verweisen, um von diesem hier abzulenken, dennoch - man beachte mal die Holzernte und die Maschinen, die dazu nötig sind oder wie die Alpen(pisten) nach der Skisaison aussehen.
=> Und jetzt will man Allenerstens die MTBlern weiß machen, dass hier die Natur signifikant zerstört wird...?

Ich denke, wenn wir zumindest mal die Spaziergänger nicht erschrecken (dafür gibt es auch am MTB eine kleine dezente Klingel), langsam an ihnen vorbeifahren, uns entsprechend bedanken und auf deren Kinder und Hunde RÜCKSICHT nehmen (und vielleicht nicht immer so grimmig aus unserer "Verkleidung" blicken), dann ist vielleicht die Toleranz (ich rede nicht von Akzeptanz) etwas größer und wir können wieder friedlicher miteinander umgehen. Denn keiner, der sich in der Natur aufhält, will dieser auch wirklich schaden...weder Skifahren, Waldarbeiter, Wander, MTBler noch Motocrossfahrer

Deshalb, wenn jeder Mensch erstmal vor seiner Haustür fegt (ich rede hier von einigen wenigen, die es sich schier zur Aufgabe gemacht haben) sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer über andere aufzuregen und ggfs. zu attackieren, dann wäre die Welt doch soviel friedlicher.

Ich zumindest werde weiterhin alles dafür tun, dass wir weiterhin in der Natur sein dürfen ohne diese nicht nachhaltig und dramatisch zu (be)schädigen, aber auch bemüht sein mit dem ein oder anderen Tourbericht neue nette MTBler zu motivieren mit uns gemeinsam eine Runde zu fahren.

Viele Grüße
Markus

P.S.: Ich würde mich auch freuen, mit dir mal eine gemeinsame Tour zu fahren!


----------



## aceofspades (5. September 2011)

bestellt mal gutes Wetter für morgen - ist meine letzte Bike Tour vor dem Urlaub - dann ist erst einmal 2 Wochen Pause :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (7. September 2011)

Der Dienstag Treff gestern war richtig gut. Bei 85% Regenwarscheinlichkeit haben doch glatt die 15% gewonnen  
Die Tour Ölberg, Lohberg, Löwenburg bei about 900hm haben wir im sportlichen Tempo genommen, dank unserem Guide Jupp der nicht zu bremsen war - und die Gruppe ist nicht auseinander geflogen - Respekt
Da war doch noch was ?? Ach ja, da war doch wirklich einer dabei, der bei Dunkelheit mit Mini-Mini-Mini-Licht fahren wollte - keine gute Idee  also lieber Lukas Lampe kaufen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. September 2011)

Vielleicht will ja einer von der Runde hier bissel Marathonluft schnuppern und auch am Samstag auf dem Shorttrack mit 38km / 900hm in Daun starten (http://www.vulkanbike.de/extreme/). Vor Ort nachmelden ist kein Problem und nen Platz im Auto ist auch noch drin. Die ganzen Nachtbiker kneifen ja


----------



## Deleted 218042 (7. September 2011)

Danke für den Vorschlag, aber ich befürchte für mich ist das noch nichts. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr ;-)


----------



## zett78 (8. September 2011)

Bin für die 85km angemeldet, fährt die jmd. hier aus der Gegend?


----------



## aceofspades (8. September 2011)

wäre schon geil, aber leider MUSS ich in den Urlaub - bin in 2 Wochen wieder dabei


----------



## windsurfenXXL (11. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte noch mal eine schöne Tour von gestern aus Lohmar posten:

Wir (Telekommunisten) starteten, wie auch letzten Samstag bei den Smizis in Lohmar, um diesmal die Tour (die eigentlich letzte Woche geplant war) Ho-Chi-Minh Pfad - Wahnbachtalsperre. 

Diesmal haben wir aber noch bei unserem (neuen) englischen Kollegen in Weegen gehalten und zum Einzug/Umzug das typische Brot und Salz überreicht (was bedeutet das eigentlich?..naja egal).
Weiter ging es also von Weegen auf der "schief Sick" als Straßen- und Feldwegtour bis zum Vorbeckendamm der Talsperre. Von dort wurde bis nach Heisterschoß aber auch wirklich jedes Nebental der Talsperre und NUR auf Forstautobahnen gefahren...war aber trotzdem schön und unendlich lang.
Von Heisterschoß gab es dann noch einen Trail bis Happerschoß und dann auf zum Staudamm. Auf diesem bis dato einzigenTrail gab es tatsächlich noch einen Plattfuß bei einer Person, die hier namentlich nicht weiter erwähnt werden sollte. 
Den Todestrail haben wir uns diesmal erspart, weil es einfach zu nass war, dafür aber der Trail mit Ende der alten Brücke erfolgreich gemeistert. Von Seligental ging es auf zum Steinbruch, wo sich der Guide erstmal durch vollkomme Inkompetenz aufs Mau... legte...naja egal, passiert halt.

Von Steinbruch ging es dann weiter noch den Ho-Chi-Minh Pfad zu bezwingen. Diesmal mit deutlich mehr Geschindigkeit, als letztes WE und auch die Schlüsselstelle (links) wurde vom inkompeten Guide...Strike!
Zurück @Smizi's House waren wir dann erst um kurz nach acht (Lampen konnten diesmal zuhause gelassen werden) und ein paar Kinderbiere und Schnittchen gab es auch noch zum Abschluss!

War doch wieder mal eine hammerschöne Tour bei bestem Wetter und coolen Kollegen, lediglich der Waldboden war noch sehr nass...



...ausserdem entdeckten wir ausserpalnmäßig einen Freeride-Spielpaltz, denn wir zu tiefstbeeindruckt weder gefahren sind, noch erwähnen wollen, wo er sich befindet ...einfach um diese Werke nicht zu gefährenden. Allergrößten Respekt über all die Arbeit, die die Jungs sich genacht haben und auch denen, die soetwas wirklich fahren...(Ein Standbild anbei)


----------



## aceofspades (30. September 2011)

Fährt jemand am Wochenende - das Wetter ist so geil - ich mach bestimmt etwas


----------



## Backfire_LRS (30. September 2011)

Wollten uns Morgen um 13:00 vor T-Mobile treffen. Sollten aber die Touris und Ausflügler umfahren....


----------



## aceofspades (1. Oktober 2011)

Sorry,  kam spät aus der Stadt zurück und hat nicht mehr geklappt - bin dann alleine los und hab etwas Technik geübt - bei den Spitzkehren hats mich so richtig auf die Schnautze gelegt - so langsam brauch ich wirklich einen Panzer so oft wies mich legt  Jetzt muss ich erstmal meine Schulter verarzten - tut scheiss weh


----------



## aceofspades (5. Oktober 2011)

unsere Wellness-Tour war gestern, mit 5 Leuten gut bestetzt und hat auch richtig Spass gemacht. Es ging auf fast direktem Weg zum "Auge Gottes" und wir wurden da von diesem doch klatt verlassen - irren und wirren - suchen und doch nicht finden - und 1Mil Jahre später wurden 5 Özi´s gefunden in der Gegend des prähistorischen Bad Honnef - alle waren gut erhalten ( muss wohl am Weizen liegen) 

Irgenwie habens wir´s dann doch noch geschafft und haben uns dann mit einem Weizen und Dürüm belohnt. Unserem Guide Jupp eine glatte -10 auf Verhandlung-Basis  
Doch hat Spass gemacht und macht Lust auf mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (17. Oktober 2011)

Am Samstag waren Jupp, Stefan und ich bei bestem Biker-Wetter in der Eifel.  Haben mal einen Trail aus dem Buch ausprobiert - Route auf GPS geladen und hinterher gefahren. 
Das war in der Gegend von Monschau - 40km bei 800hm. Der erste Teil der Strecke war ziemlich trail-lasting und nicht ganz einfach - Stefan war in seinem Element.
Dann mussten wir ne Brücke überqueren, nur dass da keine Bücke war  - dann mussten wir doch glatt einen Jäger aus dem Gebüsch ziehen, um ihn nach dem Weg zu fragen. 
Einmal gefunden ging es weiter auf den zweiten Teil der Strecke. Das war eher eine Radwander-Tour, aber in toller, herbstlichen Eifel-Gegend.
Wir haben dann die Tour noch gerade so vor der Dunkelheit geschafft - denn Lichter hatten wir selbstverständlich nicht dabei.
War richtig gut - die Eifel hat wirklich etwas zu bieten und ist nicht weit weg - das müssen wir dringend wiederholen.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (20. Oktober 2011)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Am Samstag waren Jupp, Stefan und ich bei bestem Biker-Wetter in der Eifel.  Haben mal einen Trail aus dem Buch ausprobiert - Route auf GPS geladen und hinterher gefahren.
> Das war in der Gegend von Monschau - 40km bei 800hm. Der erste Teil der Strecke war ziemlich trail-lasting und nicht ganz einfach - Stefan war in seinem Element.
> Dann mussten wir ne Brücke überqueren, nur dass da keine Bücke war  - dann mussten wir doch glatt einen Jäger aus dem Gebüsch ziehen, um ihn nach dem Weg zu fragen.
> Einmal gefunden ging es weiter auf den zweiten Teil der Strecke. Das war eher eine Radwander-Tour, aber in toller, herbstlichen Eifel-Gegend.
> ...



Moin,

hört sich ja echt gut an, war leider bei den Schwiegereltern im Ländle...aber ihr hattet mich ja eh vergessen

Hoffe, dass ich beim nächsten Mal aber dabei sein kann und werde!

Viele Grüße
Smizi


----------



## gerdu (23. Oktober 2011)

Hey Jungs,

würde morgen bei Interesse evtl. 'ne kleine Runde drehen - jemand Lust?

Di solll schon wieder regnen.....

Grüsse,

Uwe


----------



## aceofspades (24. Oktober 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## gerdu (24. Oktober 2011)

...Uhrzeit/Treffpunkt vergessen - 18:30 an der langen Holzbank vor T-Mobile


----------



## aceofspades (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich war gestern mit Jupp im 7GB unterwegs. 40km / 800+x hm / 3Std.
War richtig gut. Wir haben 2 Touren von Uwe und Andi zusammengebaut - dabei kam ne richtig geile Tour herraus.
Einmal mussten wir etwas Pathfinder spielen, da die Waldarbeiter Bäume gefällt hatten und der ganz Weg versperrt war. Jupp ist dann glatt 1/4 der Spitzkehren bei Oberdollendorf gefahren - soll heissen 1 Kehre von 4 geschafft   (wird schon) 
Abschluss war dann bei Memet - neues Gericht "Spinat Taschen scharf" hmm lecker


----------



## aceofspades (27. Oktober 2011)

Wetter wird gut - wir machen heute abend ne Runde ins 7GB
Treffpunkt 18:00 and der langen Bank am T-Mobile Kampus


----------



## Stefania81 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi Gerd, 
wann würdest du denn morgen starten wollen?

Gruß Steffi


----------



## aceofspades (2. November 2011)

Hi Steffi,

ich war nicht im Lande und war für ein langes Wochenende in Süd-Tirol unterwegs.  Mal sehen was diese Woche so alles läuft. Wetter soll ja gut bleiben - schau mer mal 

gruss
gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (2. November 2011)

NEUE ZEIT für die Donnerstag 7GB Runde
Zeit: 17:30
Treffpunkt: lange Bank an dem T-Mobile Campus


----------



## aceofspades (8. November 2011)

Termine diese Woche:

Mittwoch 18:00  leichte MTB Tour 
Donnerstag 17:30 MTB Tour

Treffpunkt wie immer an der langen Holzbank am T-Mobile Campus


----------



## aceofspades (20. Januar 2012)

wow, ich kann es nicht glauben, dass ich der letzte im Forum war der geschrieben hat - und dies im Nov - Schande Jungs

Anyhow, die Anfänger rollen wieder  
Wir haben eigentlich nie wirklich aufgehört. Die Anzahl der Leute und die Häufigkeit der Ausfahrten hat sich mit Einsetzten des schlechtem Wetters etwas reduziert, dennoch haben wir schon so manchen Schlamm und auch eisige Zehen mit nach Hause gebraucht - getreu nach dem Motto - es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur unangemessene Kleidung.

Die Anfänger rollen wieder - nächster Termin Sonntag falls Wetter irgendwie passt.


----------



## gerdu (20. Januar 2012)

...irgendwie wiedersprechen sich der vorletzte und der letzte Satz ?!?


----------



## aceofspades (20. Januar 2012)

was machst du hier im Forum,  ist dir langweilig 

.... ich habe gerade auch nix anders zu tun


----------



## aceofspades (22. Januar 2012)

Gesagt, getan - Jupp, Karsten und ich haben uns heute um 13:00 am T-Mobile Campus getroffen und sind dann bei perfektem Wetter , also bei Dauerregen, in das 7GB aufgebrochen. Wir haben den Matsch und Dreck nicht gesucht, aber wir haben ihn definitiv gefunden  
Auf dem Ölberg haben wir dann etwas Durst bekommen, aber der Wirt hat uns doch glatt nicht rein gelassen - dabei sahen wir, nach dem was wir hinter uns hatten, gar nicht so schlimm aus. 
Als wir wieder zurück waren haben wir auf dei Uhr geschaut und konnten nicht glauben was wir sahen - 17:30 wow Wie bloss die Zeit bei so einem  Scheiss-Wetter vergeht - jetzt aber ersteinmal Klamotten waschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (23. Januar 2012)

nächster Ritt ins 7GB
Dienstag 17:30, Treffpunkt T-Mobile Campus, lange Bank


----------



## Thefreakshow (30. Januar 2012)

Wie lange wird im Regelfall gefahren?
Evtl auch mal was "später"?


----------



## aceofspades (30. Januar 2012)

Hi Freak,

also ich geb mal ne Zusammenfassung.

Wir sind meist ne Gruppe von 3 - 8 Personen wobei die Meisten schon über den Anfänger-Status hinaus sind und im 7GB ganz gut unterwegs sind.
Es gibt natürlich Leistungs-Unterschiede und wir fahren so dass jeder mitkommt.

Im Sommer haben wir 2  festeTermine ( Start 18:00 / 18:30)
- Dienstag die gemütlich Runde ( mehr Pausen, langsamer)
- Donnsertag die schnellere Runde für die Fitteren

Jetzt im Winter haben wir die Termine zusammen gelegt
- ein fester Termin für alle 
- Geschwindigkeit und Pausen angepasst
- in der Regel ca. 25-30km/ 800hm / 3 Std
- Treffpunkt 17:30 am T-Mobile Campus (lange Bank)
- genauer Termin legen wir immer Anfang Woche fest und geben ihn bekannt. Diese Woche evetl Mittwoch (morgen mal sehen)

also, wir freuen uns über jeden der kommt 

gruss
gerd


----------



## aceofspades (31. Januar 2012)

diese Woche klappts wohl nicht  - vielleicht am Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 218042 (2. Februar 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> diese Woche klappts wohl nicht  - vielleicht am Wochenende



Wie wäre es mit Sonntag 13:00 Uhr? Es soll zwar richtig kalt aber auch trocken werden, und gegen die Kälte kann man sich anziehen...


----------



## aceofspades (3. Februar 2012)

Sorry, ich bin jetzt erst mal krank - hab mir heute n paar Pillen beim Onkel Doc geholt.

Hab heute meine Fahrradspritze bekommen. Hab sie gleich im Bad ausprobiert. Ist akku-betrieben - wasser rein - einschalten und nach 5s gehts los - der Strahl von ganz weich bis sehr hart einstellbar - ich sag ersteinmal Daumen hoch   nie wieder ein schmutziges Fahrrad


----------



## aceofspades (3. Februar 2012)

mannn sind die blöd  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ywXKzClqmE"]Bike Fail Compilation      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## crazy_mtb (3. Februar 2012)

hallo freaks......  ich melde mich auch mal zu wort ....... weil ich euch mal kennenlernen will zum gemeinsamen biken ....

kurz zu mir: 43 jahre alt ..... trainingszustand: ich habe mir mitte september ein neues canyon hardtail gekauft (das alte wurde leider gestohlen) ... und gleich mit dem training begonnen nach einer ca. 4-jährigen pause ...... seit mitte september 2800km .... allerdings hauptsächlich straße ..... die letzten 3 touren im januar waren hauptsächlich im ga-bereich ..... 110km  - 120km und 130km .... die 130 am rhein nach koblenz und zurück in 5h .... allerdings mit smart sam und hart aufgepumpt ......

so langsam bin ich der meinung, dass ich genug systemtraining gemacht habe ..... auch im kraftausdauerbereich ...... und ich fit genug bin für die sieben zwerge ....... war schon mal dort ..... hatte aber noch probleme an der löwenburg ..... die sollten aber jetzt behoben sein ......

allerdings frieren mir trotz skistrümpfen, überstrümpfen, schuhen (keine speziellen winterschuhe), 5mm neopren ...  bei den temperaturen die zehen ab ......

so ab ++++5° bin ich dabei .....und heiße übrigens carsten


----------



## Deleted 218042 (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo Carsten,

schön daß Du mal mit uns fahren willst, wir freuen uns immer über neue Mitfahrer. Hoffentlich bewegen sich die Temperaturen bald wieder im positiven Bereich damit das klappt.

Künftig wollte ich unsere Touren wieder verstärkt hier im Forum ansagen, ich hatte das in letzter Zeit eher per Email gemacht. Deshalb am besten einfach mal dieses Forum hier beobachten.

Deine Trainigshistorie klingt sehr beeindruckend, so systematisch trainieren die wenigsten bei uns. Hoffentlich langweilst Du Dich nicht wenn wir mal zusammen fahren.

Bist dahin und viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## aceofspades (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo Carsten,

welcome to the club. Klar einfach vorbei kommen 
Ich mach im Sommer auch hin und wieder Km auf Flachetappen. Ich fahre z.B. gerne nach Koblenz ans Deutsche Eck - viellecht können wir mal gemeinsam etwas machen.

Mannn, wäre ich nicht krank würde ich sofort etwas machen - kann das gute Wetter nicht sehen und ich sitze hier fest 

naja, bis demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Februar 2012)

fährt vielleicht heute jemand??


----------



## Deleted 218042 (13. Februar 2012)

Nachdem für Donnerstag trockenes Wetter bei +4°C und möglicherweise sogar trockenes Wetter angesagt sind wollen wir nochmal ins Siebengebirge starten. Treffpunkt wie üblich um 17:30 an der langen Holzbank vor dem Telekom-Gebäude am Landgrabenweg ecke Schießbergweg. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## gerdu (13. Februar 2012)

...sollte das möglicherweise trockene Wetter möglicherweise sogar trocken sein könnte ich mir bei trockenem Wetter vorstellen mitzufahren!


----------



## zett78 (13. Februar 2012)

Krass, ihr Nicht-Jecken


----------



## Deleted 218042 (13. Februar 2012)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...sollte das möglicherweise trockene Wetter möglicherweise sogar trocken sein könnte ich mir bei trockenem Wetter vorstellen mitzufahren!



Wer weiß, vielleicht ist das möglicherweise trockene Wetter sogar trocken und trocken und vielleicht regnet es auch nicht.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (14. Februar 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Nachdem für Donnerstag trockenes Wetter bei +4°C und möglicherweise sogar trockenes Wetter angesagt sind wollen wir nochmal ins Siebengebirge starten. Treffpunkt wie üblich um 17:30 an der langen Holzbank vor dem Telekom-Gebäude am Landgrabenweg ecke Schießbergweg. Wer kommt mit?



ischse wäre dabei, wenn es denn wirklich trocken ist.

Da simmer dabei, dat is prima...


----------



## aceofspades (14. Februar 2012)

ich bin 4 Tage auf Ski-Tour ; kommende Woche wieder


----------



## maddin_m7 (15. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich schreib jetzt auch mal was rein um den Thread zu abonieren. Lese schon ne ganze Weile mit (bin auch auf dem Termin Verteiler) und hoffe das ich es endlich mal schaffe vorbeizukommen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Thefreakshow (15. Februar 2012)

Wie schauts an den "jecken" tagen aus? Montag/ Dienstag?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (16. Februar 2012)

Thefreakshow schrieb:


> Wie schauts an den "jecken" tagen aus? Montag/ Dienstag?!



Ich muß leider an beiden tagen arbeiten :-( Und auch abends bin ich schon verplant...


----------



## Deleted 218042 (16. Februar 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht ist das möglicherweise trockene Wetter sogar trocken und trocken und vielleicht regnet es auch nicht.



Nachdem es nun alles andere als trocken ist und sich niemand gefunden hat der mitfahren will fahre ich dann heute auch nicht los...


----------



## aceofspades (16. Februar 2012)

Melde mich vom ski -fahren ; geil hier , die ersaufen hier im Schnee; goil ;
Ich denke dass ich Dienstag fahren werde. Montag bin ich bestimmt noch kaputt.
Gruesse nach bonn


----------



## Deleted 218042 (18. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte morgen eine Runde mit dem MTB raus, Start bei der Telekom am Landgrabenweg um 11:00 Uhr. Würde erstmal in Richtung Löwenburg fahren, dann vielleicht zum Schmelztal. Hat Jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## aceofspades (18. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei, um 11:00 an der langen Bank ??


----------



## Deleted 218042 (18. Februar 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Bin dabei, um 11:00 an der langen Bank ??



Ja, genau. Dachte Du wärst noch auf Skitour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (18. Februar 2012)

wir haben heute abgebrochen, wegen Lawienengefahr und den Käss-Köppen - erzähl ich dir morgen.


----------



## aceofspades (20. Februar 2012)

hat jemand Lust am Dienstag ne Runde zu drehen - Wetter sieht bis Mittwoch gut aus


----------



## Deleted 218042 (20. Februar 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> hat jemand Lust am Dienstag ne Runde zu drehen - Wetter sieht bis Mittwoch gut aus



Ich bin dabei wenn es nicht regnet oder mir vorher der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (21. Februar 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> hat jemand Lust am Dienstag ne Runde zu drehen - Wetter sieht bis Mittwoch gut aus



Dann also heute um 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt bei der Telekom am Landgrabenweg ecke Schießbergweg in Beuel. Strecke legen wir bei Abfahrt fest...


----------



## snail (22. Februar 2012)

ich hab jetzt ein Profil, 

Marc


----------



## snail (22. Februar 2012)

diesmal mit Bild


----------



## Deleted 218042 (23. Februar 2012)

snail schrieb:


> diesmal mit bild



süß ;-)


----------



## snail (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, wie sieht am Sonntag und einer Runde Biken aus? 1300 Uhr am bekannten Platz? Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben Gruss Marc


----------



## aceofspades (24. Februar 2012)

bin dabei - ich hoffe du hast n Fahrrad


----------



## snail (24. Februar 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> bin dabei - ich hoffe du hast n Fahrrad


Inspektion wird morgen durch sein, dann auch wieder mit neuer Kette!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (24. Februar 2012)

Damit ihr ein Ziel habt - also schön trainieren  

http://bikenfun.blogspot.com/


----------



## crazy_mtb (24. Februar 2012)

ace ....alter schwede .... du bist ja ein echter freak .......ich habe  mir gerade deinen blog angeschaut .... was für eine tour, die du da ins  netz gestellt hast ....... ich habe auch ein ziel für mich definiert  ..... aber das ist lange nicht so krass wie deine tour ...einstieg in  oberkassel ..... weinberge .... kloster ..... ...... sieben gipfel will  ich abfahren .....klar mit ölberg und löwenburg ..... allerdings nicht  die harten anstiege sondern die serpentinen ..... komplett runter nach  königswinter übers nachtigallenthal oder das schmelzbachtal runter ...  kurze flachetappe am rhein und über die straße wieder komplett hoch zur  margarethenhöhe .... nochmal ölberg und löwenburg .... und über die  breiberge runter nach rhöndorf ....... 7+2 .... als vorbereitung für  meinen ersten marathon ..... will dein m september in daun fahren ......  bevor ich mit dir fahre mache ich lieber noch ein paar tausend km  ga-training


----------



## crazy_mtb (24. Februar 2012)

ach ja ... und was für ein navi hast du .... ich muss mir so was wohl auch zulegen .... schon alleine weil ich im sommer mal quer durch die eifel zu meinen eltern nach wittlich fahren möchte .... ca. 130km und 1500hm ........ straßentraining als ga-einheit ....freitags hin und ... wenn die kondition da ist .... sonntags wieder zurück


----------



## aceofspades (24. Februar 2012)

Ja, ein GPS macht schon Sinn. Kannst auch mal fremde Touren nachfahren ohne dass du dich selber auskennst - sonst fährst ja immer die selben Touren.
Ich habe ein Garmin Oregon - schön grosses Display, anständige Batterie-Laufzeit und wetterfest. Ich finde das Teil ideal zum Biken. Allerdings ist das Teil nicht ganz billig. Es gibt aber auch kleinere Garmins die auch ok sind. Ich finde aber dass die Display-Grösse passen sollte.
Du kannst aber auch dein Smart-Phone nehmen - Nachteil: Batterie-Laufzeit, Bildschirmschoner, Bediehnung des Touchscreens mit Handschuh


----------



## Deleted 218042 (25. Februar 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Damit ihr ein Ziel habt - also schön trainieren
> 
> http://bikenfun.blogspot.com/



Ja, alles klar. Ich komm Dich dann im Krankenhaus besuchen ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (25. Februar 2012)

Hey, Jupp - Ziele braucht der Mensch - dein Ergeiz sollte doch dazu reichen 

Wie sieht es Sonntag bei dir aus ?


----------



## snail (25. Februar 2012)

Rad ist fertig und neue Kette ist drauf, also wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei


----------



## Deleted 218042 (25. Februar 2012)

Bind dabei. Dann um eins bei Telekom?


----------



## snail (25. Februar 2012)

Das ist der Plan. Hoffe Tobias kommt auch noch mit. Gerd ist aber auf jedenfall dabei Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (26. Februar 2012)

Nachdem heute alle Weich-Eiger abgesagt hatten, bin Marc und ich alleine, bei aller bestem Wetter losgezogen. So richtig hat es nie mit regnen aufgehört, die Trails waren Schlamm pur - aber hey, dann schwitzt man schon nicht so sehr 
Wir sind in den Kottenforst: Treffpunkt T-Mobil, dann hoch nach Bornheim, ne Schleiffe bis Meckenheim und zurück nach Godesberg.
War ne nette Runde - hauptsache den Arsch etwas bewegt 
Fahrrad ist wieder sauber und der Kerl hat auch schon sein Bier bekommen . Also Jungs & Mädls, im nächsten Regen seid ihr alle dabei


----------



## aceofspades (27. Februar 2012)

Next Ride: 

morgen Dienstag 18:00
Treffpunkt T-Mobile and der langen Bank


----------



## snail (27. Februar 2012)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## aceofspades (27. Februar 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ace ....alter schwede .... du bist ja ein echter freak .......ich habe  mir gerade deinen blog angeschaut .... was für eine tour, die du da ins  netz gestellt hast ....... ich habe auch ein ziel für mich definiert  ..... aber das ist lange nicht so krass wie deine tour ...einstieg in  oberkassel ..... weinberge .... kloster ..... ...... sieben gipfel will  ich abfahren .....klar mit ölberg und löwenburg ..... allerdings nicht  die harten anstiege sondern die serpentinen ..... komplett runter nach  königswinter übers nachtigallenthal oder das schmelzbachtal runter ...  kurze flachetappe am rhein und über die straße wieder komplett hoch zur  margarethenhöhe .... nochmal ölberg und löwenburg .... und über die  breiberge runter nach rhöndorf ....... 7+2 .... als vorbereitung für  meinen ersten marathon ..... will dein m september in daun fahren ......  bevor ich mit dir fahre mache ich lieber noch ein paar tausend km  ga-training


 

@Crazy: sorry habe den vollen Text jetzt erst gelesen.
Ich möchte mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken - habe die Tour auf GPS.tour.info entdeckt und habe sie zum Ansporn unserer Gruppe eingestellt. Ich denke dass ich die Tour bestimmt mal ausprobiere - mal sehen wie weit es geht.
Zu deiner Tour - hab ich im Ansatz schon gefahren - wir können sie gerne mal gemeinsan in Angriff nehmen und schauen wie weit wir kommen - abbrechen kann man immer.

also bis dahin
gerd


----------



## snail (27. Februar 2012)

@Gerd: Merci für die Tour gestern (72km in total (home-home)), hätte mich bei dem Wetter nicht soviel bewegt, aber ich hatte ja einen guten Motivator. Habe jetzt mal einen giten ersten Eindruck vom Kottenforst bekommen und ich denke mal könnte doch die ein oder andere Tour machen, sind ja einige Trails vorhanden!
Gruß Marc


----------



## Deleted 218042 (27. Februar 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Next Ride:
> 
> morgen Dienstag 18:00
> Treffpunkt T-Mobile and der langen Bank



Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (29. Februar 2012)

Danks fuer die sehr interessante und matschige Tour von heute.
Gruss Marc


----------



## aceofspades (29. Februar 2012)

das kann ja nur Sarkassmus sein


----------



## aceofspades (29. Februar 2012)

wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus ?


----------



## snail (29. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei, bringe mein Bike mit für eine schöne Entspannungstour


----------



## aceofspades (1. März 2012)

next ride

Today 18:00 
Treffpunkt: T-Mobile an der langen Bank


----------



## windsurfenXXL (1. März 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> next ride
> 
> Today 18:00
> Treffpunkt: T-Mobile an der langen Bank




Hallo zusammen, habe gerade die Notification-eMail vom Forum bekommen 
d.h. das ist zu spät und damit habe ich das Bike nicht dabei, ergo muß ich joggen gehen => viel Spass euch evtl. macht ein Termin via Outlook immer noch Sinn)


----------



## snail (5. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen
wie siehts mit einer leichten Bike Tour morgen um 18:00 aus? Meine eine Wohlfühltour zum Training. 
Wäre dabei.
Gruss Marc


----------



## Deleted 218042 (5. März 2012)

snail schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> wie siehts mit einer leichten Bike Tour morgen um 18:00 aus? Meine eine Wohlfühltour zum Training.
> Wäre dabei.
> Gruss Marc



Klingt gut, ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (6. März 2012)

bei einer leichten Tour bin ich dabei - bin noch ziehmlich am Ars....


----------



## snail (7. März 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen, also laut Wetterbericht, soll das Wetter morgen Abend(18:00) recht trocken sein. Daher würde ich gerne morgen noch eine Runde biken gehen, jemand Lust mit zu fahren? Treffpunkt wie immer 18:00 an der lanen Bank
Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (8. März 2012)

wenn's Wetter passt bin ich dabei


----------



## Deleted 218042 (8. März 2012)

Wäre auch gerne dabei, bin aber diesen blöden Husten noch nicht los... :-(


----------



## snail (9. März 2012)

okay da es gestern nicht geklappt hatt, wie wärs mit Samstag oder Sonntag, sieht ja wieder gut aus. Vorschläge für einen Termin?


----------



## aceofspades (11. März 2012)

Hallo ihre lieben Schnarcher 

bin heute mit Marc losgezogen - dabei kam ne richtig netteTour heraus. Unter anderem sind wir die Rampe von Rhöndorf zumLöwenbureger Hof hochgefahren - selbstnatürlich ohne abzusteigen - danach gabsdann ne verdiente Apfelschorle im Löwenburgenhof. Danach gings dann übers Schmelztal nach Nachhause - dann habe wir noch nach einem Biergarten gesucht  und mussten feststellen dass wir nicht in Bayern sind - Schande aber auch - hat Spass gemacht


----------



## aceofspades (12. März 2012)

Nächster Ride - Dienstag 18:00 T-Mobile Campus

PS: wird ne janz, janz jemütliche Runde - sind ein paar Wiedereinsteiger nach dem Winter dabei !
also falls noch jemand seinen Winterspeck los werden möchte - dies ist die Chance


----------



## crazy_mtb (13. März 2012)

na, wenn es ganz gemütlich wird, dann bin ich auch dabei ...... falls jemand von euch heute morgen noch online sein sollte, beschreibt doch bitte mal genau den treffpunkt bei t-mobile ...... irgendwas mit einer langen bank ...


----------



## aceofspades (13. März 2012)

Treffpunkt 18:00

T-Mobile Campus (Landgrabenweg 151)
an der langen Bank ( direkt am Campus)

bis dann
gerd


----------



## Fuchs-auf-Felt (13. März 2012)

Bin heut mal wieder dabei!


----------



## aceofspades (14. März 2012)

moin, moin, die Tour war gestern doch nicht so ganz Easy wie angekündigt - immer diese Ankündigungs-Weltmeister 
Irgendwie wurde die Tour immer grösser und auch schneller - gell Marc ? Nee unterm Strich kam doch ne ziemlich gute Tour herraus.
Die Kneipe von Memet war wegen Fullball brechend voll, aber der liebe
Kerl hatte für seine Stammgäste einen Platz reserviert -dafür ist jetzt das Bier teurer geworden (3.50  )

Plant schon mal den Donnerstag ein - Wetter wird gut - was sage ich brilliant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (14. März 2012)

ich bin dabei ...... 

gruß
carsten


----------



## aceofspades (15. März 2012)

next ride heute 18:00 am T-Mobile Campus

Wetter 18 grad


----------



## snail (15. März 2012)

Ich bin dabei, lass uns aber mal schauen wie schnell wir bei dem schönen Wetter fahren.
Dienstag war gut, aber leider ein wenig zu schnell, daher heute etwas langsamer


----------



## snail (16. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht es mit einer Tour am Samstag oder Sonntag aus? Wetter sollte noch passen. Treffpunkt und Zeit nach Absprache. Wer hat Lust?
Gruß Marc


----------



## aceofspades (17. März 2012)

ich muss mal schauen wie heute läuft - hab jetzt erstmal etwas Programm  - vielleicht kurz entschlossen heute abend


----------



## aceofspades (17. März 2012)

habs mirs anders überlegt - Wetter ist so geil - werde gegen 2 eine Runde drehen - falls jemand Lust hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (18. März 2012)

komm gerade aus dem Kottenforst zurück und hab 74km abgerissen - etwas Kondition gebolzt - Wetter hat prima gehalten - war nicht schlecht.

Bin jetzt erst mal 2 Tage auf Dienstreise - bin also Dienstag nicht dabei - wünsche euch viel Spass - dann bis Donnerstag


----------



## snail (19. März 2012)

So mal eine Frage in die Runde. Wer hätte Lust morgen zu fahren? So um 18:00 oder früher an der langen Bank bei T-Mobile, wäre dabei.
Gruß Marc


----------



## Deleted 218042 (19. März 2012)

Mein Husten ist halbwegs abgeklungen, ich bin morgen wieder dabei...


----------



## snail (19. März 2012)

Cool, dann sind wir schon 3, Tobias wollte auch mit!


----------



## crazy_mtb (19. März 2012)

hallo leute ..... 

dann seit ihr wohl morgen mind. zu viert ... ich bin auch wieder mit von der partie ...... gerne auch was früher ..... wie wäre es mit 17 uhr ..... dann sehen wir wenigstens unsere hochroten gesichter im berg


----------



## snail (19. März 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> hallo leute .....
> 
> dann seit ihr wohl morgen mind. zu viert ... ich bin auch wieder mit von der partie ...... gerne auch was früher ..... wie wäre es mit 17 uhr ..... dann sehen wir wenigstens unsere hochroten gesichter im berg



Haengt von Jupp ab, der hat noch einen Termin bis 17:30.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (19. März 2012)

Mir wäre 18:00 Uhr am liebsten, um 17:00 besteht die Gefahr daß mein Termin noch läuft.


----------



## crazy_mtb (19. März 2012)

kein thema ... 18 uhr ist auch ok .... mach ich mal wieder was für mein gleitzeitkonto


----------



## jeandeko (19. März 2012)

Hey, kein peil ob der beitrag noch aktualität hat, ich versuchs trotzdem mal 
Die Beschreibung der Gruppe sagt mir schon sehr zu, nur weiß ich nicht (da ich ein anfänger unter den anfängern bin;-)
net wirklich ob ich da hineinpasse.
Zuerst  einmal: kann ich mich überhaupt mit einem 600 euronen hardtail  einreihen, oder würde das außeinanderbrechen bei dem was ihr macht?
Zweitens, bin ich technisch (glaub ich) nicht wirklich ein zauberer. wie sind denn eure touren in dieser hinsicht?
Ich denke konditionstechnisch würde ich das packen.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (20. März 2012)

Hallo Jeandeko,

da würde ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen, wir sind alle noch Anfänger und kein Trail im Siebengebirge führt kilometerlang durch Gelände das man mit einem normalen Hardtail nicht fahren könnte (zumindest keiner den ich kenne). Wenn Du Dir eine Stelle nicht zutraust steigst Du halt ab, kletterst drüber oder schiebst mal ein paar Meter. Das machen wir alle so.

Komm doch einfach mal mit, beispielsweise heute Abend ab 18:00 Uhr. Startpunkt ist wie immer bei der Telekom (ex T-Mobile) am Landgrabenweg, ecke Schießbergweg in Beuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (20. März 2012)

Mein Termin heute ist schon Vorbei, wir könnten also auch um fünf schon starten. Wie sieht das bei Euch aus?


----------



## Deleted 218042 (20. März 2012)

Nachdem kein Feedback kam bleibt es jetzt bei 18:00 Uhr...


----------



## Nofearbiker (21. März 2012)

So hab mich nun auch mal hier angemeldt (Andreas). Gestern das Rad aus dem Winterschlaf geholt und freue mich schon darauf mal wieder mit euch zu biken. Mal schaun wie es konditionell aus schaut bei mir


----------



## snail (21. März 2012)

So hier noch die Rundmail an alle für morgen, die Lust und Zeit haben bei dem schönen Wetter eine Runde Biken zu gehen. Treffpunkt 17:00 an der langen Bank bei T-Mobile. 
Gruß Marc


----------



## aceofspades (21. März 2012)

an der langen WAS ?


----------



## gerdu (21. März 2012)

Länge wird überbewertet!


----------



## windsurfenXXL (21. März 2012)

snail schrieb:


> So hier noch die Rundmail an alle für morgen, die Lust und Zeit haben bei dem schönen Wetter eine Runde Biken zu gehen. Treffpunkt 17:00 an der langen bei T-Mobile.
> Gruß Marc



Genau, deshalb hier der Link zum LMB:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12790
=> bitte anmelden!

Freuen uns auf hochmotivierte und nette Mitfahrer!


----------



## snail (21. März 2012)

Ihr seid aber kleinlich


----------



## aceofspades (23. März 2012)

kleiner Bericht von der Tour gestern abend.

Nachdem ich die letzten Wochen die Ehre hatte den Guide zu spielen, hatte sich nun der Schmitzi aufgedrängt und wollte den abend rocken. Da hatte er jedoch nicht die Rechnung mit dem Meister gemacht.
Dann kam Uwe dazu und hat ne 8 köpfige Gruppe ins 7GB geführt.

Die Tour war technisch - na sagen wir interessant - dabei haben wir 6 Stürzte oder besser unfreiwillige Abstieg gezählt.

Tourenbewertung : -6 (1 Minuspunkt für jeden Sturz)

ne war richtig geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (23. März 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> kleiner Bericht von der Tour gestern abend.
> 
> Nachdem ich die letzten Wochen die Ehre hatte den Guide zu spielen, hatte sich nun der Schmitzi aufgedrängt und wollte den abend rocken. Da hatte er jedoch nicht die Rechnung mit dem Meister gemacht.
> Dann kam Uwe dazu und hat ne 8 köpfige Gruppe ins 7GB geführt.
> ...



Lass es mich ein wenig korrigieren, denn
a) ohne Struktur und Ausschreibung wären wir doch wir nur 4 Seppels gewesen 
b) überlasse ich als immer gerne dem Uwe das Feld, denn der kennt sich deutlich besser aus 
c) ...würde mich nie aufdrängen...mache es dennoch gerne und freue mich dabeisein zu dürfen
d) du bist raus und der Leppo nen Blender!
e) Tourbewertung realistsch war schon fein, ich gebe eine eine +2 (auf der Skala von 1-10) mit Potential nach oben zur Verbesserung 

Hat mich gefreut Mädels, war richtig schön und Dürum war lecker!

Viele Grüße
Smizi


----------



## Freckles (23. März 2012)

Hallo ihr,

es gibt mehr Info zum Erste Hilfe Kurs.

Gugs du hier!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## aceofspades (23. März 2012)

und Windsurfen ist schei..    ;-)


----------



## snail (23. März 2012)

Ihr seid aber wieder nett zu einander. War ein sehr schöne Tour, hat mir gefallen.
Nächste Woche hoffe mal auf eine das es genauso schön wird


----------



## crazy_mtb (23. März 2012)

da sich ja gestern keiner fand für eine tour heute bin ich dann heute alleine los ..... 40km in den sieben hügeln mit 1250 - 1300 hm ..... jeppa ... technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll ....ich wollte mir ja nicht noch die rechte wade aufschlitzen  .... dafür nur 3 kurze pausen für ne banane  .....  u.a. petersberg, ölberg, löwenburg .... runter nach rhöndorf und in königswinter wieder das nachtigallental hoch auf den drachenfels .... und jetzt freue ich mich auf ein faules we


----------



## Deleted 218042 (24. März 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen (Sonntag) aus? Sagen wir 14.00 ab Telekom. Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxPower117 (24. März 2012)

moin, fahrt ihr immer 4h touren?! da komm ich ja mit meinem am-fully garnicht mit


----------



## Deleted 218042 (25. März 2012)

MaxPower117 schrieb:


> moin, fahrt ihr immer 4h touren?! da komm ich ja mit meinem am-fully garnicht mit



Meist sind wir schon so drei bis vier Stunden unterwegs. Das Tempo ist aber eher gemütlich. Komm doch einfach mal mit auf eine Runde und probier es aus ;-)


----------



## MaxPower117 (25. März 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Meist sind wir schon so drei bis vier Stunden unterwegs. Das Tempo ist aber eher gemütlich. Komm doch einfach mal mit auf eine Runde und probier es aus ;-)



klar gerne. Wann fahrt ihr denn die nächsten Male? fahrt ihr eher "Waldautobahnen" oder kleinre Trails?


----------



## Deleted 218042 (26. März 2012)

Wir fahren eigentlich alles was uns unter die Räder kommt. Wenn es zu steil oder zu buckelig wird muß man halt mal absteigen.

Die nächste Tour startet Mogen, 17:30 vor den Telekomgebäuden in Beuel am Landgrabenweg, Ecke Schießbergweg.

Vermutlich fahren ein paar Leute auch am Donnerstag wieder, details werden hier gepostet sobald feststeht daß sich genug Leute für eine Tour gefunden haben.


----------



## dom_i (26. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Hier bin ich richtig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ich würde gerne mal mit euch fahren, war schon ein paar Mal im  Kottenfort unterwegs und ich liebe die Gegend einfach. Donnerstag würde  mir eigtl gut passen, vllt schaff ich es aber auch erst in der ersten  Aprilwoche.
Um welche Uhrzeit fahrt ihr dnen immer und bis wann? Ich hätte nämlich  noch eine gewisse Zugfahrt (~50min) vor mir und würde das gerne  zeittechnisch abschätzen können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Dominik


----------



## windsurfenXXL (26. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
anbei der Link zum LMB für die Ausfahrt diesen Donnerstag
Ich freue mich auf zahlreiche nette Mitfahrer!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12807


Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Deleted 218042 (26. März 2012)

Hallo Dominik,

in der Woche fahren wir eigentlich immer zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr ab, meistens um 17:30. Allerdings sind wir eher selten (bzw. bisher noch garnicht wenn ich mich recht erinnere) im Kottenforst unterwegs. Unser Startpunkt liegt auf der Beueler Seite (rechtsrheinisch) von wo aus wir in fünf Minuten im Siebengebirge sind. Deshalb fahren wir auch meistens dort.

Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## MaxPower117 (26. März 2012)

Nabend, oh ihr fahrt schon so früh los. Das wird bei mir unter der Woche sehr eng, da ich in Köln arbeite und dann noch nach Honnef zurück muss und dann wieder nach Beuel. Ich versuche trotzdem irgendwann mal dabei zu sein!


----------



## aceofspades (26. März 2012)

Gruesse aus dem ski-urlaub 

Gerd


----------



## crazy_mtb (26. März 2012)

hi ...... morgen um 17:30 uhr bin ich dabei .... donnerstag werde ich allerdings vsl passen müssen ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (28. März 2012)

Die Tour gestern war super. 32km, 900hm gemütlich in 3:45 bei schönstem Wetter abgerollt. Es ging über Petersberg, Ölberg, Löwenburg mit Abfahrt durch das Nachtigallental. Leider mussten drei von ursprünglich neun Mitfahrern im Laufe der Tour das Feld verlassen, teils aus technischen Gründen - mit durchrutschendem Antrieb kommt man keine Berge hoch ;-)

Ausserdem gab es noch zwei Stürze, gottseidank sind beide glimpflich ausgegangen.

Hoffentlich hat diese Saison noch viele Tage mit so tollem Wetter wie gestern zu bieten.

Viele Grüße an alle die mitgefahren sind,
Andreas


----------



## snail (30. März 2012)

Schönen Dank an Gerdu und Windsurfer für die nette und interessante Tour gestern über 42 km und 900hm , hat spass gemacht.
Gruss Marc

PS: Den Todestrail muss ich mir nochmal anschauen, also hut ab, das ihr da so easy runter seid


----------



## aceofspades (30. März 2012)

Säcke, und das ohne mich


----------



## snail (30. März 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Säcke, und das ohne mich


Tja war ne spontane Entscheidung, vielleicht das nächste Mal mit dir
Gruss Marc

PS: Sonntag ne Runde Biken, wenn das Wetter mitspielt? Tobi und Jupp wären villeicht auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 218042 (2. April 2012)

Marc und ich wollen morgen (Dienstag) los auf eine Runde. Hat noch jemand Lust mitzukommen? Startpunkt wäre wie immer bei der Telekom am Landgrabenweg Ecke Schießbergweg, diesmal aber erst um 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Atzenpogo (2. April 2012)

Hallo,
letzten Dienstag bin ich ja zufällig auf euch getroffen, morgen würde ich mit voller Absicht mitkommen;-).

VG Axel


----------



## aceofspades (4. April 2012)

gestern, sind leider nur 3 Leute am Treffpunkt aufgeschlagen.
Dann sind Axel, Marc und ich ins 7GB aufgebrochen. Die Tour war dann doch etwas wirr - 2 mal verfahren  irgendwie hatte die Tourenführung komplett versagt - anyhow, dabei kam doch ne anständige Tour von 35km, 900hm, bei knapp über 3 Std Fahrzeit herraus. Hatte doch Spass gemacht. Am Schluss gabs dann noch die obligatorische Spinattasche und n Weizen (oder auch zwei) 

PS: Bayern hat gewonnen


----------



## Omalos (4. April 2012)

Bloody Beginner hätte Lust am Sonntag gegen 11:00-12:00 Uhr eine MTB-Runde im Siebengebrige o. im Ennert zu fahren (Treffpunkt Telekom?) Kondition für mehrere Stunden ist vorhanden. Falls die Urhzeit nicht so passt bitte Gegenvorschlag machen.

Grüße


----------



## aceofspades (4. April 2012)

Marc und ich wollten eigentlich in die Eifel oder an die Ahr, aber das Wetter sieht wohl nicht so gut aus - bei dem Wetter macht 7GB wohl mehr Sinn (jederzeit Umkehr möglich) - lass uns einfach in Verbindung bleiben - mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt - ich denke da sind doch bestimmt noch mehr denen die Oster-Decke auf den Kopf fällt

gruss
gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. April 2012)

snail schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS: Den Todestrail muss ich mir nochmal anschauen, also hut ab, das ihr da so easy runter seid



Hi,
was ist denn der "Todestrail", wenn man mal so fröhlich frei im anderen Thread fragen darf 

Schönen Gruß, vielleicht sieht man sich Freitag im 7G, sind da auch mit einer kleinen Truppe unterwegs 

sun909 (Dienstags-Gemütlichfahrer m. Verfahrgarantie)


----------



## aceofspades (4. April 2012)

Jungs, habe gerade ne geile Runde bei den Kollegen "Team Tomburg" gefunden. Bis Auge Gottes würde ich alles finden, aber dann verliessen sie ihn. Können ja mal den Meister fragen. Wäre mal ne geile Runde.

guckst du hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99846&page=195


----------



## snail (5. April 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Jungs, habe gerade ne geile Runde bei den Kollegen "Team Tomburg" gefunden. Bis Auge Gottes würde ich alles finden, aber dann verliessen sie ihn. Können ja mal den Meister fragen. Wäre mal ne geile Runde.
> 
> guckst du hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99846&page=195



Hallo Gerd,
dann lass uns das mal morgen ausprobieren. 18:00 wie immer an der langen Bank bei T-Mobile.
Gruss Marc


----------



## Omalos (5. April 2012)

Hallo Gerd, ich werde Samstagabend noch mal ins Forum schauen. Wenn nicht diesmal dann vielleicht ein aderes Mal.  Grüße


----------



## gerdu (6. April 2012)

@Sun: darf man doch hier nicht sagen, sonst kommt die Forumspolizei - Du kennst ihn aber bestimmt unter anderem Namen.

@Ace: da gibt's jemanden, der Dich sehr gut zu kennen scheint - Stichwort: "Bloody Beginner"

Grüsse.....


----------



## nicolai queen (6. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu in Bonn und war nen paar mal allein im K-Forst und 7GB unterwegs, bin aber leider nicht so richtig auf trails meines gusto gestoßen...
Ostersonntag würd ich gern das HT satteln, um gegen spätestens 15 Uhr zum Familienterror zurückzusein.
Fährt jemand? und hätte lust den fremdenführer zu geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (6. April 2012)

Mein SO-Angebot steht. Aber Trailkenntnisse habe ich keine.


----------



## aceofspades (6. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, nachdem hier so reges Interesse besteht, können wir gerne neTour durchs 7GB machen.
Hab gerade den Wetter-Forcast gechecked: 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit am Morgen und 30% am Nachmittag 

Dann würde ich sagen
Treffpunkt : Sonntag 11:00
T-Mobile Campus Landgrabenweg Ecke Schießbergweg and der Langen Bank

bis dann
gerd


----------



## Omalos (6. April 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, nachdem hier so reges Interesse besteht, können wir gerne neTour durchs 7GB machen.
> Hab gerade den Wetter-Forcast gechecked: 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit am Morgen und 30% am Nachmittag
> 
> Dann würde ich sagen
> ...



Bestätigt. Freue mich schon.
Bis Sonntag
Grüße


----------



## snail (6. April 2012)

Omalos schrieb:


> Bestätigt. Freue mich schon.
> Bis Sonntag
> Grüße


wäre auch dabei bis Sonntag dann.
Gruss Marc


----------



## nicolai queen (6. April 2012)

Yep, bin dabei, hoffe kondition reicht für 2-3 h 
wenn nicht, setzt ihr mich einfach irgendwo am rheinufer ab, von da aus finde ich immer nach haus...


----------



## crazy_mtb (6. April 2012)

salut mes amis du velo tout terrain à bonn ...... gruesse aus frankreich ..... ich hab ein bisschen was fuer die grundlagenausdauer getan ...... 5 touren in 7 tagen .... gesamt 300km und 4500 hoehenmeter ...... die hoehenmeter zu 80-90% am stueck ......passfahrten halt .....die anstiege enden einfach nie 

wie sieht es denn am montag aus ..... oder powert ihr euch am sonntag schon total aus .... ich bin naemlich erst sonntagabend zurueck


----------



## Deleted 218042 (7. April 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen
> Treffpunkt : Sonntag 11:00
> T-Mobile Campus Landgrabenweg Ecke Schießbergweg and der Langen Bank



Klingt super, dann kann ich auch endlich mal wieder dabei sein. Müsste gegen 14:30 wieder zurück sein zur Teilnahme an familiärem Osterbrauch. Aber wenn Ihr nach 3:30 noch weiter wollt schaffe ich es notfalls auch alleine nach Hause ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (7. April 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> salut mes amis du velo tout terrain à bonn ...... gruesse aus frankreich ..... ich hab ein bisschen was fuer die grundlagenausdauer getan ...... 5 touren in 7 tagen .... gesamt 300km und 4500 hoehenmeter ...... die hoehenmeter zu 80-90% am stueck ......passfahrten halt .....die anstiege enden einfach nie
> 
> wie sieht es denn am montag aus ..... oder powert ihr euch am sonntag schon total aus .... ich bin naemlich erst sonntagabend zurueck


 

@ crazy : jetzt kommen wir wohl gar nicht mehr mit - immer das Doping mit der Höhenluft  mal sehen obs wirkt

Montag weiss ich noch nicht - mal sehen was das Wetter und die Lust macht

ach ja ich wollte noch meine Französisch-Kenntnisse zum Besten geben: Pomfrites, Bidet, trottoir


----------



## crazy_mtb (8. April 2012)

@ace .....vielleicht macht dir ja meine geplante tour lust ...... ich weiss ja, dass du auf so einen bloedsinn stehst

ennert - kloster - petersberg - oelberg (serpentinen)- lohberg - loewenburg - trail nach rhoendorf - aufstieg nachtigallental - drachenfels - abfahrt richtung ulliganendenkmal - loewenburg - lohberg - oelberg (serpentinen) und trailig irgendwie wieder an den rhein ..... gesamt >1600 hm und >45km in den sieben huegeln ..... 

wenn es nur halbwegs trocken ist, wuerde ich so gegen 11 uhr starten .... treffpunkt wie immer......

und vielleicht finden sich noch mehr, die sich ostermontag ein bisschen quaelen wollen


----------



## aceofspades (8. April 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @ace .....vielleicht macht dir ja meine geplante tour lust ...... ich weiss ja, dass du auf so einen bloedsinn stehst
> 
> ennert - kloster - petersberg - oelberg (serpentinen)- lohberg - loewenburg - trail nach rhoendorf - aufstieg nachtigallental - drachenfels - abfahrt richtung ulliganendenkmal - loewenburg - lohberg - oelberg (serpentinen) und trailig irgendwie wieder an den rhein ..... gesamt >1600 hm und >45km in den sieben huegeln .....
> 
> ...


 

@crazy : da hast du dir ja etwas vorgenommen  mal sehen was das Wetter macht - ich sach mal vielleicht - heute abend checke ich nochmals den Wetterbericht und und die Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (8. April 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen
> Treffpunkt : Sonntag 11:00
> T-Mobile Campus Landgrabenweg Ecke Schießbergweg and der Langen Bank
> 
> ...


 
Leute schaut mal aus dem Fenster - als ich aufgestanden bin hatte es geschneit !!

Aber jetzt bring ich mein Giant mit - frisch geölt und geschmiert - na dann kann der Frühling ja kommen


----------



## Omalos (8. April 2012)

Sehr schöne Tour. 
Grüße


----------



## aceofspades (8. April 2012)

Leute, sorry dass wir uns heute verlohren hatten - wie es sich herrausstellte hatten wir eine etwas andere Routernführen gewählt.
(dabei fahr ich niemals oben rum  ) Anyhow ich hoffe dass es dennoch allen Spass gemacht hat.

@Oma: bitte denke mal über deine Klickies und einen Schnellspanner deines Sitzes nach

Mark und ich sind dann noch beim Blauen Affen versumpft und haben das Mai-Bock  verköstigt - nicht schlecht - aber es hat auch Effekt - wer weiss was ich meine #

potentieller nächster Ride : Dienstag 18:00 an der langen Bank


----------



## Omalos (8. April 2012)

@Pink-Ass
wenn wir schon Nickverunglimpfung betreiben ;-)

Schnellspanner ist ein Muss, das stimmt, wenn nicht gar ggf. versenkbare Sattelstütze.

Klickies halte ich für alternativlos, weil ich sonst meinen hart erarbeiteten "runden" Tritt massakriere. Ich würde aber nicht mehr Look, sondern Shimanos SPD mit einstellbarer Härte und mehrseitigem Ausstieg nehmen.

Aber da ich frühestens Ende April wieder Zeit für eine MTB-Runde habe stellt sich die Frage leider so schnell nicht.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, brauche ich eigentlich nur im Ennert oder oberhalb von Oberkassel auf den Rheinsteig zu kommen und dann einfach Richtung Süden fahren, ohne auf schweres Terrain zu kommen?

Grüße


----------



## aceofspades (8. April 2012)

@crazy: habe gerade Das Wetter gechecked - sieht leider nicht so doll aus. Wenn es nicht regnet werde ich wohl ne Runde drehen , aber nicht dieee Grosse - ist morgen nix  - ne Normale muss auch reichen.

Mark ist wohl auch dabei - so 12:00 an der Bank ???
wir wollen auch noch in den Biergarten wenn das Wetter hält.

Also piano - ne normale 3 bis 3,5 Std Tour und dann ein anstädiges Bier - es gibt Maibock hmmmm


----------



## crazy_mtb (8. April 2012)

@ace ...... alles klar .... morgen dann um 12 uhr an der bank ..... das wetter ist ja echt bescheiden in bonn  .... ich hatte mich schon an die sonne gewöhnt .... incl. leichtem sonnenbrand auf den oberschenkeln und den armen ....


----------



## snail (8. April 2012)

Nabend die Herren, weiss zwar nicht welche Glaskugel ihr zum Wetter befragt habe, aber laut den Vorhersagen, die ich im Netz sehe, regend es morgen den ganzen Tag. Daher "im out of the game". Sorry Jungs würde gerne, aber habe schon ne leichte Erkältung , die will ich nicht noch mehr schüren mit Biken im Regen.
Gruss Marc


----------



## crazy_mtb (8. April 2012)

hi marc ..... ich glaube den wetterfuzzis ohnehin nicht ..... ich werde morgen früh entscheiden, ob sich eine ausfahrt lohnt ....


----------



## snail (8. April 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> hi marc ..... ich glaube den wetterfuzzis ohnehin nicht ..... ich werde morgen früh entscheiden, ob sich eine ausfahrt lohnt ....


Kann wohl sein, das die sich irren, aber ich denke ich lasse es mal bis Dienstag gut sein, damit ich wieder fit werde, aber viel Spass, wenn ihr morgen fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (9. April 2012)

@crazy : hab gerade aus dem Fenster gekuckt und meine Motivation ist schlagartig gesunken - denke nicht dass ich Lust habe - im Regen rumzufahren muss nicht wirklich sein 

bis demnächst


----------



## crazy_mtb (9. April 2012)

@ace .... was für eine schlammschlacht .... zzgl. wasser in feinster tröpfchenform kontinuierlich von oben ..... in den sieben hügeln ganz besonders ..... bin heute nachmittag dann alleine los, weil ich den rappel bekommen habe ..... und kein mensch in den sieben hügeln ..... max. 1 dutzend wanderer .... 2 weitere biker mit panne ..... und 3 hunde .... und das am ostermontag am späten nachmittag


----------



## aceofspades (9. April 2012)

und den Osterhasen hast du nicht gesehen


----------



## snail (10. April 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @ace .... was für eine schlammschlacht .... zzgl. wasser in feinster tröpfchenform kontinuierlich von oben ..... in den sieben hügeln ganz besonders ..... bin heute nachmittag dann alleine los, weil ich den rappel bekommen habe ..... und kein mensch in den sieben hügeln ..... max. 1 dutzend wanderer .... 2 weitere biker mit panne ..... und 3 hunde .... und das am ostermontag am späten nachmittag


Hört sich ja sehr interessant an, aber hat es denn auch Spass gemacht


----------



## Kreuzrad (10. April 2012)

Wie anfängerfreundlich ist die Gruppe denn? 
Bin 23 Jahre alt und komme aus Köln, aber hier fühlt sich mein MTB nicht wohl 
Unsportlich würde ich mich nicht einschätzen - 50km am Stück im flachen Köln sind problemlos machbar, aber im richtigen Gelände habe ich noch keine Tour gemacht.
Möchte definitiv in Richtung Trails und Touren gehen und mich "entwickeln".

Falls das Wetter wieder besser wird (und trocken ist), fände ich es super, wenn ihr mich bei einer der leichteren Runden mitnehmen würdet 

Helm, Ersatzschlauch und gute Stimmung ist natürlich vorhanden


----------



## crazy_mtb (10. April 2012)

wie sieht es denn heute abend aus???

um 18 uhr wie immer an der langen bank??

@snail ..... irgendwie schon, aber grenzwertig aufgrund der nässe

@ace .... neee .... kein osterhase ..... beim biken bin ich drogenfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (10. April 2012)

freut mich dass das Interesse an unserer Gruppe so gross ist.
Da die Fahrstärke immer mehr divergiert sollten wir wieder zu unserem System aus dem letzten Jahr zurück gehen.

Dienstag : Runde für Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit und Schwierigkeitsgrad

Donnerstag: sportlichere Runde für die Fitteren

WE : nach Absprache

Wir fahren immer 3 - 3.5 Std / ~30 km / ~ 800hm

Bitte denkt an entsprechendes Licht / Beleuchtung !!!

Nächster Ride: wenn es nicht regnet - heute 18:00 am T-Mobile Campus an der langen Bank


----------



## Omalos (10. April 2012)

Wirklich schade, dass ich so selten Zeit habe. Wegen mir müsst ihr das Training jedenfalls nicht nach Schwierigkeitsgrad differenzieren. 

Aber wenn ich wieder mal Zeit habe, melde ich mich wieder.

Grüße


----------



## aceofspades (11. April 2012)

kaum ziehen mal ein paar Wolken hoch, schon kommt keiner mehr 
Da wares es nur noch 3. Also Carsten, Marc und ich sind dann um 18:00 losgezogen. Das Wetter hat immer so ausgesehen, als ob es gleich anfängt zum Regnen - war aber trocken bis zum Schluss, ätsch 
Ziel hatten wir keines, sondern sind immer nur der Nase hinterher - dabei kam ne richtig gute Tour herraus - 3h, 800hm, 35 km - zwei neue Varianten haben wir auch gefahren, welche richtig gut waren - wird ins Sortiment übernommen !
Abschluss bei Mement wie halt immer


----------



## aceofspades (11. April 2012)

nächster Ride:

Do 18:00 
T-Mobile Campus an der langen Bank

wenn es nicht gerade schüttet - Wetterprognose : schwer zu sagen


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. April 2012)

großer trailguru 

ich bin dabei .... und wenn das wetter wie heute ist, dann starte ich in kurz ......... übrigens haben die leute im rewe in der altstadt nicht schlecht geschaut, als am dienstag um 21:30 uhr ein 1,82m großer kanarienvogel in voller montur eingefallen ist ... zu hause nur den großen rucksack genommen und ein schloß .... zeit zum duschen etc. hatte ich nicht mehr


----------



## aceofspades (13. April 2012)

das Wetter wird nicht besser und die Leute auch nicht mehr 
gestern sind wir wieder nur zu Dritt  losgefahren - das Wetter war TROCKEN fast bis zum Schluss  - erst auf dem Rückweg hat es etwas geschüttet - anyhow, dann fährt man schon etwas schneller 
Wir haben ne 3 Std Tour gemacht, mit 2 neuen Varianten - wird ins Programm mit aufgenommen !
Ah ja, es gab noch 2 kleinere Vorkommnisse - Namen werden hier latürnich nicht genannt. Aber im Matsch fällt man ja weich 

Fährt jemand am WE - ich denke ich fahren auf jeden Fall ne Runde


----------



## Omalos (13. April 2012)

Hallo,

so wie es aussieht werde ich übernächsten Sonntag, am 22. April, ziemlich viel Zeit für eine ausgedehnte Runde haben. 

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht Lust, eine konditionell sehr anspruchsvolle bzw. sehr lange (3-5 h oder ggf. auch länger) aber technisch anspruchslose (!) Runde zu fahren?

Man könnte ja vom Ennert aus durch das Siebengebirge bis in den Westerwald und dann am Rhein zurück. Ich fahre auch bei schlechtem Wetter. Muss man halt ggf. unterwegs irgendwo einkehren.

Grüße


----------



## crazy_mtb (13. April 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ah ja, es gab noch 2 kleinere Vorkommnisse - Namen werden hier latürnich nicht genannt. Aber im Matsch fällt man ja weich
> 
> Fährt jemand am WE - ich denke ich fahren auf jeden Fall ne Runde




ja ja ace .... lach du nur 

aber ich hasse es zu sagen ... aber es hat den anschein, als ob ich morgen nicht dabei bin .... es müsste schon ein wunder geschehen, aber meine beine schmerzen inzwischen schon, wenn ich am rhein zur arbeit fahre ..... das wäre morgen meine 9. tour in exakt 14 tagen .... packe ich wohl nicht .... ich muss mal ne auszeit nehmen ..........irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass pausen genauso wichtig sind .... sehen uns wohl erst am dienstag wieder


----------



## aceofspades (13. April 2012)

mannn crazy, das Tempo gestern am Rhein entlang war doch ganz schön  Zuhause hab ich dann auch meine Beine gespührt - aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne hattest du das Tempo angezogen und Gernot ist nur drauf eingestiegen - dann hatten wir den Salat  

Anyhow, falls am Sonntag keiner mitgeht, werde ich wohl alleine in den Kottenforst gehen - hab da noch ne Tour im Auge welche ich noch auschecken will. Hab mir einen Track von den Bornheimern herruntergeladen.

dann gute Regeneration und dann bis Dienstag


----------



## crazy_mtb (13. April 2012)

nabend space ....

mit ein bisschen glück komme ich heute abend preisgünstig zu einem recht guten 2. laufradsatz

schade ..... nix war .... pech gehabt ..... 1-2-3 .... nicht meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (13. April 2012)

wozu brauchst du denn nen 2ten Laufradsatz , etwas leichter ?  oder willst du unterschiedliche Reífen montieren - dann hast du jedoch das Problem dass sich die Kette und Ritzel unterschiedlich abnutzen - auch nicht gut.

Ich hab heute auch mein Bike-Doping bekommen - fette Reifen für mein Giant - mal sehen ob ich einen Unterschied merke


----------



## crazy_mtb (14. April 2012)

genau das hatte ich vor .... andere reifen für schlechte witterungsverhältnisse draufziehen ........ an das problem bzgl. kette und ritzel habe ich schon gedacht ... dachte jedoch, dass das nicht so stark ins gewicht fällt ..... alternativ könnte ich mit dem laufrad jedes mal die kette wechseln, da ich eine connex fahre ... ist aber zu viel aufwand .... und außerdem sind die tage des regens ja hoffentlich gezählt


----------



## snail (14. April 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> genau das hatte ich vor .... andere reifen für schlechte witterungsverhältnisse draufziehen ........ an das problem bzgl. kette und ritzel habe ich schon gedacht ... dachte jedoch, dass das nicht so stark ins gewicht fällt ..... alternativ könnte ich mit dem laufrad jedes mal die kette wechseln, da ich eine connex fahre ... ist aber zu viel aufwand .... und außerdem sind die tage des regens ja hoffentlich gezählt



wann wollt ihr denn morgen fahren könnte ab 1400
Gruss Marc


----------



## aceofspades (14. April 2012)

Hi Marc, lass uns morgen früh nochmals aus dem Fenster schauen - Wetter ist mal wieder so lala - wenn es geht können wir ne Runde drehen. Wie, wo , was machen wir adhoc


----------



## aceofspades (15. April 2012)

hab ne geile Tour, mal fürs Wochenende gefunden - liest sich gut - auch die Kommentare stimmen


Tour #17726: Monschau-Venn-Eupen und jede Menge Trails
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17726.html


----------



## snail (16. April 2012)

Sehr Interessant, kann man mal für ein schönes Wochende ins Auge fassen.


----------



## aceofspades (16. April 2012)

nächster Ride

Dienstag 18:00 an der langen Bank

wenn es nicht gerade regnet wie ...


----------



## aceofspades (16. April 2012)

habe einen Super-Thread gefunden, welcher Touren in der Eifel dokumentiert und auch die Tracks zur Verfügung stellt. Da sollte doch das eine oder andere Wochenende gesichert sein

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=569127


----------



## aceofspades (17. April 2012)

war ne richtig gute Tour heute - hat Spass gemacht 

bin am Donnerstag nicht dabei - vielleicht sieht man sich am Wochenende wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzenpogo (18. April 2012)

Glück gehabt. Mein Salto hat nicht zu Brüchen geführt, lediglich Prellungen etc.. Hat nen hübschen Verband gegeben, ist hoffentlich bis Dienstag wieder OK.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (18. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, wie sieht es denn mit morgen (Donnerstag) aus? Ich würde um 17:30 bei der Telekom am Landgrabenweg starten, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## snail (18. April 2012)

Hallo Jupp
würde mitkommen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Lass uns mal schauen, wer alles noch kann. Denke mal 18:00 ist auch okay für dich oder?
Gruss Marc


----------



## Deleted 218042 (18. April 2012)

snail schrieb:


> Hallo Jupp
> würde mitkommen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Lass uns mal schauen, wer alles noch kann. Denke mal 18:00 ist auch okay für dich oder?
> Gruss Marc



Klar, von mir aus können wir auch um 18:00 fahren.


----------



## crazy_mtb (18. April 2012)

ich bin auch dabei ..... uwe wird uns wohl guiden ..... wird bestimmt eine lustige tour......18uhr passt


----------



## crazy_mtb (18. April 2012)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> Glück gehabt. Mein Salto hat nicht zu Brüchen geführt, lediglich Prellungen etc.. Hat nen hübschen Verband gegeben, ist hoffentlich bis Dienstag wieder OK.



@atze ..... freut mich, dass alles ok ist ..... aber das nächste mal zieh doch ne helmkamera an .... macht sich bestimmt gut auf youtube

dann bis nächste woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzenpogo (19. April 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @atze ..... freut mich, dass alles ok ist ..... aber das nächste mal zieh doch ne helmkamera an .... macht sich bestimmt gut auf youtube
> 
> dann bis nächste woche...



super Idee, Kamera am Lenker hätte evtl. noch besser ausgesehen;-)


----------



## crazy_mtb (20. April 2012)

fährt jemand morgen ....  rauf und runter ..... lang und schmutzig ..... die tour ..... wenn ich denn die ganzen trails finde .... bei meinem orientierungssinn tu ich mich da schwer ... start geplant morgen ca. 10uhr

nachtrag: ich habe gerade das wetter gecheckt .... sieht ja ziemlich bescheiden aus ....


----------



## aceofspades (20. April 2012)

nee, Samstag sieht bei mir immer schlecht aus - da hab ich so meine Arbeiten -  vielleicht fahre ich am Sonntag ne Runde - wenns nicht gerade schüttet


----------



## crazy_mtb (20. April 2012)

@ace .... putzen kannst du auch am sonntag .....


----------



## Omalos (21. April 2012)

Ich wäre Sonntag (11:00 Uhr lange Bank?) auch bei Regen für ne kleine o. große Runde dabei, sofern diese fahrtechnisch entschärft ist.

Grüße


----------



## aceofspades (21. April 2012)

@Oma: ich werde Sonntag fahren sofern es nicht schüttet - Regen brauch ich nicht wirklich 

Bezüglich Technik - ich denke im 7GB gibt es nicht wirklich viele Stellen,  welche nicht auch von Anängern gemeistert werden können. Wir können vor den entscheidenden Stellen Tipps und Hinweise geben. Du kannst ja auch jeder Zeit für 5m abssteigen und ne Schlüsselstelle zu Fuss nehmen.
Entscheident ist nur dass du zu jeder Zeit absteigen kannst - heisst, aus den Pedalen kommen - nach Hinten absteigen - die Bremse nicht überziehen - dieses Manöver muss jederzeit möglich sein !
Können wir auch üben - nur deine Pedale müssen halt funktionieren !

also dann hoffen wir mal auf einigermassen Wetter

gruss
gerd


----------



## Omalos (21. April 2012)

Hallo Pi(n)k Ass,

werde morgen um 11:00 Uhr auch bei Regen an der langen Bank warten. 

Grüße


----------



## aceofspades (21. April 2012)

dann mal gut frühstücken - hab da schon so ne Idee - wird dann wohl eher eine etwas grössere Runde


----------



## snail (21. April 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> dann mal gut frühstücken - hab da schon so ne Idee - wird dann wohl eher eine etwas grössere Runde


werde morgen
früh mal raus schauen wie das Wetter so aussieht, wenns passt dann bin ich dabei


----------



## aceofspades (22. April 2012)

hier ein kleiner Tagesbericht. 
Bin heute zusammen mit Oma ins 7GB aufgebrochen.
Wir sind quer durchs gesamte 7GB - waren fast überall - insgesamt kam dabei eine 6 Std Tour heraus, ohne jegliche Pausen  
Dabei sind wir 3 mal komplett ganz runter und wieder ganz hochgefahren 

Wir sind ein paar ganz neue Strecken gefahren, welche selbst latürnich ins Programm übernommen werden. 

Zum guten Schluss gabs dann noch ein Hefe beim Blauen Affen - danach kam dann der Dirt-Master zum Einsatz - totaler Siff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (22. April 2012)

@ ace

1-2-3 meins 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140739439298?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

ich konnte nicht widerstehen 

wie war die tour heute .... seid ihr wenigstens wie ich gestern auf der rückfahrt nass geworden

lach ... lese gerade deinen bericht .... 3 mal rauf und runter war ich auch am samstag ..... exakt 1200hm u 40km rein siebengebirge.... tour wie letzten dienstag .... zusätzlich am anfang den ölberg mitgenommen ....dann schmelzbachtal runter und über höhenhonnef wieder rauf zur löwenburg ... ruine ist inzwischen wegen steinschlag gesperrt .... runter über breiberge und spitzkehren .... in königswinter wieder das nachtigallental hoch bis drachenfels .... und dann über den bunkertrail wieder runter ..... fahrzeit 3h10 in den sieben hügeln .... max 3*10 min verpflegungspause auf den gipfeln ....


----------



## aceofspades (22. April 2012)

das Wetter hat total gesponnen  mal hats geregnet, dann wieder Sonne - dann hat es gehagelt - und wieder Sonne - es gab auch Donner und dann wieder Sonne  das Wetter wusste einfach nicht was es wollte - aber die Tour war richtig gut - hat Spass gemacht - und die Beine sind jetzt auch müde - aber so soll es sein


----------



## aceofspades (22. April 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @ ace
> 
> 1-2-3 meins
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/140739439298?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
die Dinger sind ja viel zu schnell für dich - immer diese Material-Fahrer


----------



## crazy_mtb (22. April 2012)

lach ... kenn ich irgendwo her ... die müdigkeit .... bin heute im frankenbad mit meinen jungs voll weggeratzt .... in so einem unglaublich bequemen stuhl ... während die jungs sich ausgetobt haben


----------



## crazy_mtb (22. April 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> die Dinger sind ja viel zu schnell für dich - immer diese Material-Fahrer



der preis ist super .... kann man nix gegen sagen .... bin durch zufall drauf gestoßen .... bontrager kannte ich nicht .... aber ist geil ....... für ne normale dt 240s mit dt 4.2d (nix tubeless-ready) zahlen die gebraucht über 250 tacken .... meine recherchearbeit hat sich voll bezahlt gemacht ... in echten euronen


----------



## Omalos (23. April 2012)

Die gestrige Tour mit Pi(n)k Ass war wirklich richtig gut und auch konditionell herausfordernd: 73 km mit einigen wirklich tollen Anstiegen. V. a. das Nachtigallental hoch zu fahren, ist genau das Richtige für mich: Steil, langgezogen und vergleichsweise gleichmäßig. Tolles Klettertraining.

Und Pink als fürsorglichem Tourguide gebührt ein echtes Lob; nicht  zuletzt, weil  diesmal sehr viele Wege dabei waren, die technisch nicht  ganz so anspruchsvoll waren, aber dafür konditionell herausfordernd. Freue mich schon  auf das nächste Mal.

Grüße


----------



## Omalos (23. April 2012)

Bevor ich es wieder vergesse, die Alpencross-DVD zu erwähnen:

http://www.alpencross-der-film.de

Wirklich toller Film, sehr professionell gemacht. Zeigt v. a. dass man so eine MTB-Transalp auch mit wenig Aufwand machen kann.


----------



## zett78 (23. April 2012)

Omalos schrieb:


> Zeigt v. a. dass man so eine MTB-Transalp auch mit wenig Aufwand machen kann.



bei den Strecken und Hm die ihr hier im Anfängertreff weghaut bestimmt auch kein Problem für euch


----------



## Omalos (23. April 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> bei den Strecken und Hm die ihr hier im Anfängertreff weghaut bestimmt auch kein Problem für euch



Sorry. Ich meinte natürlich den Planungsaufwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (23. April 2012)

next Ride

Dienstag 18:00 an der langen Bank


----------



## crazy_mtb (23. April 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## aceofspades (23. April 2012)

Omalos schrieb:


> Bevor ich es wieder vergesse, die Alpencross-DVD zu erwähnen:
> 
> http://www.alpencross-der-film.de
> 
> Wirklich toller Film, sehr professionell gemacht. Zeigt v. a. dass man so eine MTB-Transalp auch mit wenig Aufwand machen kann.


 
hab mir mal die Tourbeschreibung angeschaut - bei dem Asphalt-Anteil brauchst du fast kein Mountain-Bike - ich denke da gibts bestimmt interessantere Routen


----------



## aceofspades (23. April 2012)

hab zum Thema doch noch etwas gefunden 

das ist Transalp 

http://schymik.de/


----------



## aceofspades (25. April 2012)

Dienstag war richtig geil 
Uwe hatte ne 5er Gruppen angeführt und hat uns einige neue Routen und 1 besonderes Schmanckerl gezeigt. Wird natürlich alles ins Programm mit aufgenommen, falls wir wieder alles finden 
Vielleicht fahren wir gleich am Donnerstag alles nochmals nach - mal sehen. 

na dann bis Donnerstag 18:00


----------



## snail (25. April 2012)

Dito hat super viel Spass gemacht, dank an den Guide Uwe, auch wenn man diese Tour als die "fiese Rampen"  Tour bezeichnen könnte. Auf jeden Fall haben wir einiges neues gesehen und der Trainingseffekt war auch gut .
Bin morgen dabei.
Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (26. April 2012)

ich werde heute nicht fahren - hab noch etwas Nachwehen von gestern 

Wetter sieht für Sonntag richtig gut aus - wäre ne Möglichkeit um in die Eifel zu fahren


----------



## snail (26. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen
werde heute auch nicht dabei sein., bin noch etwas lädiert von gestern.
Gruss Marc


----------



## crazy_mtb (26. April 2012)

jungs .... mir war das wetter zu mies .... und die laufräder waren unterwegs ... d.h. sie liegen jetzt auf meiner coach 

ein richtig geiler deal ..... naben sind wie beschrieben umgelabelte hügi 240 mit zahnscheibenfreilauf ..... echte krachmacher ....lager laufen einwandfrei ..... und felgen haben nur ein paar kratzer und sind echte tubeless-felgen ..... und das für nur 170tacken incl. versand  .... selbst die schnellspanner und ventile sind noch dabei

..... so ... jetzt muss ich den rest bestellen ..... reifen .... dichtflüssigkeit ........bremsscheiben ..... neue beläge .....kassette

bis samstag werde ich das zeug wohl noch nicht haben .... so ein jammer


reitet für mich heute einen berg mit runter.... 

und meldet euch wegen einer möglichen tour in die eifel....


----------



## aceofspades (27. April 2012)

hi,

wir wollen am Sonntag in die Eifel aufbrechen. Wenn das Wetter stimmt wollen wir so gegen 09:30 los.

Die Tour wäre in der Gegend von Monschau - Anfahrt ist so 1h Autofahrt

alles weiter machen wir Samsatg Abend aus

gruss
gerd


----------



## crazy_mtb (27. April 2012)

schade .... wird bei mir nicht klappen .... die kids sind wie immer von sa auf so bei mir ..... viel spass und grüsst mir die eifel-yetis von mir


----------



## aceofspades (28. April 2012)

@crazy : schade - wie siehts bei dir am Montag aus . Vielleicht könnten wir in Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre gehen - falls du frei hast.

@Marc : wie siehts morgen aus ??


----------



## crazy_mtb (28. April 2012)

@ace: habe frei ..... sag mal eine uhrzeit an....

und was für ein akt, selbst normale reifen auf die bontrager-felge zu ziehen .... ohne kompressor geht da gar nix ... auch nicht mit schlauch ... die blieben mit standpumpe einfach zum teil in der felgenmitte und sprangen nicht an die felgenflanke .... aber mit dem kompressor .... ventileinsatz raus und mit hohem volumen bei ca. 3,5 bar hat es dann ein paar mal geknallt und gut wars .... hab's  zuerst auch schon ohne schlauch probiert .... wuppt auch ..... wie gut, dass ich eine perfekt ausgerüstete tanke fussläufig in der nähe habe .....hab aber noch keine tl-ready reifen und noch keine dichtmilch ... kommt erst am montag .... muss ich montag wohl mit schlauch fahren ....


----------



## aceofspades (28. April 2012)

die Montage von schlauchlosen Reifen ist wirklich so ne Sache - da kannst du nur hoffen dasss du nie ne Reifenpanne Unterwegs hast 

Montag - keine Ahnung - wie wärs mit 11:00 am T-Mobile Campus - dann laden wir da die Räder ins Auto - bis dann


----------



## crazy_mtb (28. April 2012)

uhrzeit hört sich o.k. an ....... wir haben wohl montag 0% regenwahrscheinlichkeit .... gem. proplanta.de/agrarwetter 

was übrigens super gewuppt hat ..... die xt-centerlock-scheiben auf meiner formula rx .... absolut ohne probleme .... und bei actionsports kosten die xt so viel wie beim bike-discount die slx .... da kann man dann doch nicht nein sagen


----------



## aceofspades (29. April 2012)

komme gerade zurück - war mit Marc in der Eifel - und jetzt gabs noch ein gutes Hefe zum Abschluss 

hier nochmals ne Bestätigung
morgen 11:00 am T-Mobile Campus - in Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (29. April 2012)

ace, du kriegst wohl auch nie genug... ist marc morgen auch mit dabei??

gleich gibt es pasta ... und morgen zum frühstück auch ... aber dieses mal mit weniger knofi .....


----------



## aceofspades (29. April 2012)

Ja,  Marc ist auch dabei - sogar mit neuen Reifen 

Wegen mir braucht du am Knobi nicht zu sparen - den gibts auch bei mir immer genug 

Dann bis morgen, gruss


----------



## crazy_mtb (29. April 2012)

hab wahrscheinlich nen schleicher .... d.h. morgen früh viellicht erst mal schlauch raus und dann wieder zum kompressor an der tanke pilgern .....ich sag es dir


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. April 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> komme gerade zurück - war mit Marc in der Eifel - und jetzt gabs noch ein gutes Hefe zum Abschluss
> 
> hier nochmals ne Bestätigung
> morgen 11:00 am T-Mobile Campus - in Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre


 
Gerade erst die Nachricht gelesen; wie lange wollt ihr fahren, und würdet ihr einen "Gruppenneuling" mitnehmen?


----------



## crazy_mtb (30. April 2012)

ich bin selber ein gruppenneuling und erst seit ca. 2 monaten dabei ... allerdings sehr regelmäßig .... die jungs sind echt ok ... aber ich weiß nicht, wie die tour heute wird .... wie lange ... wieviele hm .... kann sein, dass es etwas länger wird .....


----------



## aceofspades (30. April 2012)

Hi , Mitkommen ist eigentlich kein Problem. Wir benötigen jedoch 2 Autos, da wir dann 4 Personen wären/sind - ich denke dass Marc und ich dann fahren. in meinen Sharan passen schon 3 Räder rein.

Treffen am T-Mobile Campus 11:00
Fahrt nach Algert bei Siegburg mit dem Auto
2 Routen möglich je nach Lust
- 30km / 500 hm
- Erweiterung von nochmals 30km / 700hm

Ich denke der Nachmittag ist damit voll genutzt - also eher nix kurzes

gruss
gerd


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. April 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hi , Mitkommen ist eigentlich kein Problem. Wir benötigen jedoch 2 Autos, da wir dann 4 Personen wären/sind - ich denke dass Marc und ich dann fahren. in meinen Sharan passen schon 3 Räder rein.
> 
> Treffen am T-Mobile Campus 11:00
> Fahrt nach Algert bei Siegburg mit dem Auto
> ...


 
Hört sich gut an, schicke sogleich eine PN ...


----------



## crazy_mtb (30. April 2012)

@ace ... ich plädiere definitiv für die erweiterung


----------



## crazy_mtb (30. April 2012)

@ace ... treffpkt wie immer an der langen bank???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (30. April 2012)

klar wie immer, laden können wir dann auf der Seite gegenüber auf dem Parkplatz


----------



## crazy_mtb (30. April 2012)

sehr geile tour heute ..... die roten khmer haben es in sich .... und heute abend habe ich den lrs auf tubeless umgestellt ..... hat ohne probleme funktioniert .....

und meine schürfwunden habe ich auch desinfiziert .... da ich das betasodana nicht fand, habe ich rasierwasser genommen .... hat toll gerochen und noch toller war es, als der brennende schmerz nachließ .... ich habe meine lektion gelernt ..... ich werde zukünftig wohl doch die sattelstütze absenken


----------



## aceofspades (1. Mai 2012)

... mit Rasierwasser - Schmerz lass nach 

Ja, war ne schöne Tour gestern - waren ein paar richtig gute Sachen dabei - ich denke die Wahnbachtalsperre hat noch deutlich mehr zu bieten - da brauchen wir halt mal nen richtigen Guide - wenn der Schmitzi mal wieder mitmacht 

aber nach 3 Tagen biken hab ich jetzt ersteinmal schwere Beine - werde heute nen Relax-Tag einlegen


----------



## gerdu (1. Mai 2012)

...schöne Grüße aus Südtirol, 

Uwe


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> ... mit Rasierwasser - Schmerz lass nach
> 
> Ja, war ne schöne Tour gestern - waren ein paar richtig gute Sachen dabei - ich denke die Wahnbachtalsperre hat noch deutlich mehr zu bieten - da brauchen wir halt mal nen richtigen Guide - wenn der Schmitzi mal wieder mitmacht
> 
> aber nach 3 Tagen biken hab ich jetzt ersteinmal schwere Beine - werde heute nen Relax-Tag einlegen


 
Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen, das guiden und die Einführung in den Todestrail - wenn der feucht ist, gehe ich den wohl eher zu Fuß mit Wanderstock. Grüße Bernd.


----------



## zett78 (1. Mai 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen, das guiden und die Einführung in den Todestrail - wenn der feucht ist, gehe ich den wohl eher zu Fuß mit Wanderstock. Grüße Bernd.



dann können wir den ja beim nächsten mal fahren 

ist dann die Einstimmung auf den Trail vom Donnerstag, den wir nicht gefahren sind :eck:

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Mai 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> dann können wir den ja beim nächsten mal fahren
> 
> ist dann die Einstimmung auf den Trail vom Donnerstag, den wir nicht gefahren sind :eck:
> 
> Gruß


 
Der Todestrail hat weniger Steine, aber deutlich mehr Wurzeln, und er ist ist steiler, udn nach meinen Eindruck weniger Einstimmung für den Breiberg-trail, sondern eher Steigerung; alleine wäre ich vielleicht nicht hinein gefahren ...


----------



## aceofspades (1. Mai 2012)

@Bernd: ohne dich wären wir an diesem Tag, den Todestrail  nicht gefahren - ich glaube du wolltest ihn doch sehen - und ohne dich hätte ich die eine Rampe in der Kiesgrube auch nicht gefahren - ist doch immer gut wenn jemand pushed


----------



## Boldwing (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe seit kurzem mit richtigem MTB-Fahren angefangen und kämpfe noch mit der Technick.
Wäre ich euch zuviel anfänger. Denn egal wie toll die Trails auch sind - alleine Fahren ist iwann bisschen faad 

Grüße
Boldi


----------



## crazy_mtb (1. Mai 2012)

ich dachte mir, ein bisschen bildung tut uns ganz gut .... ho chi minh hat nix mit den roten khmer zu tun 

*Há» ChÃ­ Minh* * 19. Mai 1890; Â 2. September 1969 in Ba VÃ¬) war ein vietnamesischer RevolutionÃ¤r und Politiker, Premierminister (1945Â1955) und PrÃ¤sident (1955Â1969) der Demokratischen Republik Vietnam.

quelle: wikipedia


----------



## crazy_mtb (1. Mai 2012)

@boldwing

runter kommen sie alle  .... manchmal auch unfreiwillig ..... spass beiseite .... wie sieht es denn mit der kondition aus ..... 3h in den sieben hügeln ... d.h. 30km und 800 höhenmeter solltest du mind. schon stehen können ....das sind so unsere feierabendrunden dienstag und donnerstag.... und bzgl. des steigungswinkels mind. die löwenburg hochfahren können .....

die basistechnik kann man meines erachtens relativ schnell lernen ..... 

@ace ... korrigiere mich, falls ich "anfänger" nicht korrekt definiert habe


----------



## Boldwing (1. Mai 2012)

Ääähm 3h nur Berg hoch fahren wird kritisch. Ich fahre derzeit täglich so 1,5h im 7Gebirge und bin danach noch recht fitt - werde denke ich jedoch noch mindestens eine Woche Konditions- und Techniktraining machen bevor ich mich euch antuh. Fahre zwar täglich zusätzlich so an die 30km - jedoch nur im Flachen am Rhein entlang (zur Arbeit). So Berge hochfahren ist ne Stufe härter ^^  Heute musste ich z.B. rausfinden, dass eine Shorts keine gesunde Fahrradbekleidung ist - beim downhill hat sich das Teil am Sitz verhädert und ich konnte kein Gewicht mehr nach Hinten verlagern ...   Übrigens vielen Dank für die Def. von "Anfängern" so weiß ich entwa welches Fitness-Level ich anstreben soll.  Gruß Boldi


----------



## crazy_mtb (1. Mai 2012)

@boldwing ...

da hast du mich falsch verstanden .... in den 3h sind auch die abfahrten enthalten und flachpassagen .....also pausen für die beine

aber wo kann man hier 3h nur bergauffahren ..... habe ich hier ein hochgebirge im rheinland übersehen .... wäre ja geil zum konditionbolzen


----------



## aceofspades (1. Mai 2012)

Jetzt machen wir doch nicht die Pferde scheu 

@Boldwing : das was du macht hört sich doch schon ganz gut an.
einfach mal mit kommen, dann sieht man schnell wo du stehst.
Wir fahren in der Regel 2 mal die Wochen, Di + Do Abend 18:00 ins 7GB.
Wir fahren so 3-3.5 Std bei 800-1000hm (wobei das rauf und runter geht, und ist nicht am Stück - so was gibts im 7GB gar nicht ) - das mit der Technik ist auch nicht so schlimm - notfalls mußt du halt mal 5m schieben.

Also, mach dir keinen Kopf und komm einfach mal vorbei


----------



## aceofspades (1. Mai 2012)

@crazy : warst du heute noch unterwegs - Wetter war doch besser als bestellt 
Ich habs dann doch nicht ganz ausgehalten und bin noch mit dem Tracking-Rad losgezogen und hab die Fussgänger vom Radweg  gescheucht.

Na dann bis Do ?


----------



## crazy_mtb (1. Mai 2012)

@ace .... sag ich doch .....

nabend der herr .... was machen die beine .....  und wo war der angekündigte regen??

heute hatte ich eine begegnung der dritten art .... die naturparkaufsicht ..... im auto auf der waldautobahn richtung löwenburg... die sahen nicht so aus, als ob sie ein paar meter zu fuss laufen wollen


klasse ... zwei dumme eine idee .... haben wir doch mal wieder toll parallel geschrieben ..... grins ... scheuchen ist gut .... der sound meiner hügi schreckt alles auf in den sieben hügeln ..........und hast du gut gemacht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (1. Mai 2012)

@ace  Am Do. Abend wollte ich sowieso Fahren gehen. Ginge es wieder von "T-Mobile Campus (Landgrabenweg) an der langen Bank" los um 18:00 ?

Wo wir bei Fußgängern auf dem Fahrradweg sind. Ich frage mich immer warum die sich wundern, wenn ich bimmelnd und sehr böse aussehend auf sie zurase, wenn Sie doch aufm Fahrradweg sind


----------



## Omalos (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 

habe mir jetzt auch einen Garmin zugelegt. 

Wo finde ich die Tracks/Routen denn um die MTB-7GB-Strecken ggf. nachfahren zu können?

Grüße


----------



## aceofspades (2. Mai 2012)

nächster Ride ins 7GB

Donnerstag 17:30 !!! (auf speziellen Wunsch etwas früher )
Treffpunkt wie üblich an der langen Holzbank vor dem Telekom-Gebäude am Landgrabenweg 151 Ecke Schießbergweg


----------



## snail (2. Mai 2012)

Ich bin dabei, wenn meine Bremsen gemacht sind und ich das Bike zurück habe


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (2. Mai 2012)

wenn es genehm ist, würd ich ne Runde mitdrehen wollen.


----------



## aceofspades (2. Mai 2012)

Omalos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir jetzt auch einen Garmin zugelegt.
> 
> ...


 

@Oma : was hast du denn für ein Teil gekauft?

es gibt verschiedene Quellen - am einfachsten ist irgendwo mitzufahren und selber aufzuzeichenen - oder sich die Tracks von Kumpels geben zu lassen.
Aber auch im Internet gibt es Quellen - hier ein parr Beispiele


http://www.bikemap.net/


http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/suche-karte.html


http://www.gpsies.com/trackList.do


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=569127


http://www.jmr-biking.de/


----------



## aceofspades (2. Mai 2012)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> wenn es genehm ist, würd ich ne Runde mitdrehen wollen.


 
@Zwergenwerfer : klar - immer möglich - einfach vorbei kommen

gruss
gerd


----------



## aceofspades (2. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> hab ne geile Tour, mal fürs Wochenende gefunden - liest sich gut - auch die Kommentare stimmen
> 
> 
> Tour #17726: Monschau-Venn-Eupen und jede Menge Trails
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17726.html


 

@Marc: hab nochmals geschaut - hier unsere nächste Eifel-Tour


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Mai 2012)

Wo ist denn dieser Todestrail??
Sollte es der sein, der links von der Mauer der Talsperre abgeht? wenn ja. Dann möchte ich euch nur mitteilen das den die 12-jährige Tochter meiner Freundin runter gefahren ist. Der O-Ton von ihr war: Mama ich fahr hier runter da wirst du doch wohl nicht absteigen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (2. Mai 2012)

snail schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, wenn meine Bremsen gemacht sind und ich das Bike zurück habe



Ich hör' immer Bremse. Braucht man das? ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (2. Mai 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dieser Todestrail??
> Sollte es der sein, der links von der Mauer der Talsperre abgeht? wenn ja. Dann möchte ich euch nur mitteilen das den die 12-jährige Tochter meiner Freundin runter gefahren ist. Der O-Ton von ihr war: Mama ich fahr hier runter da wirst du doch wohl nicht absteigen.
> 
> Grüße


 
genau das ist er - jetzt mach uns bloss kein schlechtes Gewissen - wir waren danach nähmlich Stolz wie Harry 

... und Kiddies haben sowieso keine Angst-Gene


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. Mai 2012)

@ace .... bin morgen dabei .... 17:30 find ich gut ... muss ich nicht so lange im büro bleiben


----------



## Freckles (2. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> genau das ist er - jetzt mach uns bloss kein schlechtes Gewissen - wir waren danach nähmlich Stolz wie Harry
> 
> ... und Kiddies haben sowieso keine Angst-Gene



.... nein, nein, nur zu erwähnen, dass sie (meine Tochter) mit einem Kinderhardtail mit quasi 2 cm Federweg runtergefahren ist .

Aber lasst euch von den starken Männern kein schlechtes Gewissen machen 

Viele Grüße,
Freckles


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. Mai 2012)

snail schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, wenn meine Bremsen gemacht sind und ich das Bike zurück habe



@marc .... selber machen ist der mann ..... du bist doch dipl-ing .... da musst das doch drin sein


----------



## snail (3. Mai 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @marc .... selber machen ist der mann ..... du bist doch dipl-ing .... da musst das doch drin sein



Habe ich ja, dabei habe ich dann ja den Fehler bei meinen Bremsen  gefunden oder besser, das was nicht passt! Ist halt so, das erste Mal ist immer das Schwerste. Beim nächsten Mal weiss ich es besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (3. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> @Marc: hab nochmals geschaut - hier unsere nächste Eifel-Tour


Sieht gut aus lass uns mal schauen wann wir das machen können. Gruss Marc


----------



## crazy_mtb (3. Mai 2012)

@ace .... wie geht es marc .... was gehört??


----------



## snail (4. Mai 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @ace .... wie geht es marc .... was gehört??


Soweit ganz passable, wenn man davon absieht das das Schluesselbein gebrochen ist. 
Morgen schauen wir mal was ich mache Op oder nicht


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (4. Mai 2012)

Oh je. Gute Besserung auf alle Fälle.

Danke an die anderen. War bis auf den Vorfall ne nette entspannte Tour. Demnächst dann auch mit Döner u Weizen ;-)


----------



## maddin_m7 (4. Mai 2012)

Mensch Marc,
was hast Du denn gemacht?
Auf jeden Fall Gute Besserung auch von mir!
Gruß
Martin


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Mai 2012)

@marc ..... grüß mir die krankenschwestern ..... da sind mit sicherheit ein paar ganz schnucklige


----------



## snail (4. Mai 2012)

@crasy: noch bin ich nicht im Krankenhaus, sondern zu hause. Ab Donnerstag ist es dann so weit, dann muss ich unters Messer! Dann werde ich wohl welche sehen!


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Mai 2012)

@ace ... ich habe gerade das wetter gecheckt .... sieht so aus, als ob es morgen bis 15 uhr durchgehend regnet


----------



## aceofspades (4. Mai 2012)

ja , leider - aber muss auch nicht sein - habe morgen schon etwas vor 
also mal sehen was sich so tut - noch ein schönes WE


----------



## Omalos (4. Mai 2012)

@Marc: Wünsche dir gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung. 

@Pi(n)k Ass
Danke. Habe mich für Edge 705 entschieden. Wo stellst du deine Routen denn rein?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (5. Mai 2012)

@Marc: hab gerade gelesen dass du unters Messer musst. Alles Gute und halte die Ohren steif.

zur Aufmunterung noch n Pic von unserer Eifel Tour


----------



## luckylocke (5. Mai 2012)

@marc: Gute Besserung und komm bald wieder auf die Räder.


----------



## crazy_mtb (7. Mai 2012)

hallo jungs .....

wie sieht es morgen aus .... das wetter soll wieder mitspielen


----------



## aceofspades (7. Mai 2012)

also ich bin dabei - 18:00 ??


----------



## crazy_mtb (7. Mai 2012)

alles klar .... was ist denn mit dem rest der bande??? wenn ich mit dir alleine unterwegs bin, artet das immer in echte anstrengung aus

übrigens bin ich nicht so beratungsresistent, wie du denkst ....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110712547747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

ich hoffe, dass ding taugt wenigstens ein bisschen was .... für den stützendurchmesser 27,2 hast du ja so gut wie keine auswahl ..... und nen ausgleichsbehälter an der stütze im freien raum ist wohl mit sicherheit die 2.-beste lösung ..... ist bei der kindschock so .... bleibt nur die gravity dropper .... aber die ist auch nur mit feder und kostet 3 mal so viel ... 

donnerstag werde ich das gute teil wohl erstmals in den sieben hügeln probieren könnten .....


----------



## snail (7. Mai 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> alles klar .... was ist denn mit dem rest der bande??? wenn ich mit dir alleine unterwegs bin, artet das immer in echte anstrengung aus
> 
> übrigens bin ich nicht so beratungsresistent, wie du denkst ....
> 
> ...



Scheint so das einige aus ihren Stuerzen lernen und andere nicht , ich werde auf jeden Fall auch eins haben, wenn ich die Saison wieder fortsaetze! Schauen wir halt wann das ist. Viel Spass beim Biken. 
Gruss aus dem Krankenlager.


----------



## aceofspades (8. Mai 2012)

@crazy: mannn, jetzt rüstest du aber auf  immer diese Materialfahrer - als nächstes komm wohl der Motor 
Morgen kommen wohl einige mit - die habens nur nicht so mit dem Forum - schau mer mal 

@Marc : wie siehts mit deinem Fahrrad aus -sollen wir das mal holen?


----------



## snail (8. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> @crazy: mannn, jetzt rüstest du aber auf  immer diese Materialfahrer - als nächstes komm wohl der Motor
> Morgen kommen wohl einige mit - die habens nur nicht so mit dem Forum - schau mer mal
> 
> @Marc : wie siehts mit deinem Fahrrad aus -sollen wir das mal holen?



@Ace: Waere nett, wenn ihr das machen koenntet. Waere es moeglich es bei dir in der Garage unter zu bringen oder sag bescheid wie ihr es machen wollt, bin momentan etwas eingeschraenkt mit dem Fahren, aber wuerde es gerne zu hause haben. Lass uns morgen mal Mailen.
Gruss Marc


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. Mai 2012)

Gute Besserung u viel Spass. Bin die Tage mal wieder dabei, wenn ich wieder im Lande bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (8. Mai 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> alles klar .... was ist denn mit dem rest der bande??? wenn ich mit dir alleine unterwegs bin, artet das immer in echte anstrengung aus



Ich fahre auch mit und es kommen noch zwei Wiedereinsteiger die länger nicht gefahren sind mit. Kann sein daß wir Euer Tempo nicht mitfahren können, dann müssten wir uns notfalls in zwei Gruppen aufteilen...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Mai 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> alles klar .... was ist denn mit dem rest der bande??? wenn ich mit dir alleine unterwegs bin, artet das immer in echte anstrengung aus


 
Werde früher starten müssen, da ich mir einen bestimmten trail in den Breibergen näher anschauen möchte ...


----------



## gerdu (8. Mai 2012)

...da ist man mal 10 Tage im Urlaub und schon überschlagen sich hier die Ereignisse.

@Marc: Gute Besserung!


----------



## cfgf (8. Mai 2012)

Hey Hallo,

bin gerade beim stöbern über den thread gestolpert...und dachte mir ich las mal ein "Hallo" hier... bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten mit denen man zusammen (regelmäßig)fahren kann. 

Zu mir komme aus Köln, 32 Jahre alt, kein absoluter Neuling, aber kaum Gruppenerfahrung.
Gruß C.

@Marc: Gute Besserung (unbekannterweise)


----------



## snail (9. Mai 2012)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...da ist man mal 10 Tage im Urlaub und schon überschlagen sich hier die Ereignisse.
> 
> @Marc: Gute Besserung!


Hi Uwe,
War alles etwas ungluecklich gelaufen.Aber ich denke mal es waere an dem Tag auch mit dir passiert, waren halt ein Paar Sachen zusammen gekommen, bei denen ich heute gesagt haette, ich fahre nicht. Aber wie sagt man so schoen hinterher ist man schlauer! 
Gruss Marc


----------



## crazy_mtb (10. Mai 2012)

@marc ..... ich wünsche dir viel glück für heute ... halt die ohren steif ....

@ace .... wie sieht es heute abend aus .... 18 uhr wie immer .... sattelstütze ist montiert und wuppt .... ich sitze auf dem bike wie auf einem kinderfahrrad .... wenn die stütze unten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (10. Mai 2012)

jo, 18:00 ; bin dabei - dann machen wir mal wieder ne sportlichere Runde 

bei tiefem Sattel bis ja windschnittiger


----------



## aceofspades (10. Mai 2012)

cfgf schrieb:


> Hey Hallo,
> 
> bin gerade beim stöbern über den thread gestolpert...und dachte mir ich las mal ein "Hallo" hier... bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten mit denen man zusammen (regelmäßig)fahren kann.
> 
> ...



Hi, klar - kein Problem - einfach mal vorbei kommen


----------



## aceofspades (11. Mai 2012)

Fährt jemand am WE - ich fahre auf jeden Fall - hab da noch n paar Tracks die ich ausprobieren will - das Programm etwas erweitern


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. Mai 2012)

@ace ... ich habe 2h heute abend meine wohnung geputzt .... den ganzen dreck aus den sieben hügeln ...... und morgen haben wir eine 50% regenwahrscheinlichkeit ..... d.h. schon wieder dreck ohne ende ... und da gibt es ja noch einen anderen grund, warum ich wohl nicht dabei bin


----------



## crazy_mtb (13. Mai 2012)

@ace ....heute hattest du ja wirklich glück mit dem wetter .....

und für dienstag muss ich auch absagen ... mein großer schreibt nächste woche ne klassenarbeit .... und ich muss nachhilfelehrer spielen .... statt der sieben hügel grammatik in deutsch


----------



## aceofspades (13. Mai 2012)

komme gerade aus dem 7GB zurück und habe soeben meine erste Marathon-Distanz hinter mich gebracht - 82km - 2200hm - 5.5Std - jetzt sind meine Beine doch sackrisch schwer - mannn dafür bin ich wohl zu alt  bei Bad Honnef 1500hm war ich noch top fit - aber dann der Rückweg quer rüber zum Petersberg hat mich echt gekillt 

ach ja - 1 Million Fussgänger - und musste mich mal wieder über die Waldarbeiter kurz aber heftig ärgern - die haben ja den halben Wald kaputt gemacht


----------



## crazy_mtb (13. Mai 2012)

ace, du tier ..... ... alter schwede ... heute war wohl dein "gib alles-tag" .... und klar, dass bei dem wetter die sieben hügel überbevölkert sind .... ich werde wohl nächste woche montag und mittwoch fahren .... donnerstag und freitag kann ich noch nichts sagen bzgl. der planung mit meinen kids ... aber ich denke, mind. ein mal muss noch grammtik gepaukt werden


----------



## Boldwing (14. Mai 2012)

@ ace - wow das ist ordentlich ^^ ich bin gestern erstmal den Drachenfels hoch und habe kläglich gefailed


----------



## snail (14. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> komme gerade aus dem 7GB zurück und habe soeben meine erste Marathon-Distanz hinter mich gebracht - 82km - 2200hm - 5.5Std - jetzt sind meine Beine doch sackrisch schwer - mannn dafür bin ich wohl zu alt  bei Bad Honnef 1500hm war ich noch top fit - aber dann der Rückweg quer rüber zum Petersberg hat mich echt gekillt
> 
> ach ja - 1 Million Fussgänger - und musste mich mal wieder über die Waldarbeiter kurz aber heftig ärgern - die haben ja den halben Wald kaputt gemacht



@ace: Respekt, jetzt mache ich mir ehrlich sorgen, das ich demnaechst, wenn ich wieder fahren darf und kann, im woertlichen Sinne meinen Username Ehre mache. Ich habe dann ja unentlichen Trainingsrueckstand. Also so wie es aussieht 6 Wochen Pause ohne Belastung und dann muss ich langsam schauen, welche Belastung ich meiner Schulter zumuten kann! Das wird sicherlich auch noch was dauern!:-(
Aber noch viel Spass diese Woche beim Fahren.
Gruss Marc


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Mai 2012)

Da die Nachtbiker ja heute scheinbar kneifen, hat hier jemand Interesse an einer netten Runde so ab 18:00Uhr ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (14. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> ach ja - 1 Million Fussgänger



Waren nur 7, aber die auf einen Streich


----------



## luckylocke (14. Mai 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Da die Nachtbiker ja heute scheinbar kneifen, hat hier jemand Interesse an einer netten Runde so ab 18:00Uhr ??


 
Okay, okay, überredet... Kann aber nur zur üblichen Zeit um 18.30 Uhr. Passt das?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Mai 2012)

Geht klar


----------



## aceofspades (14. Mai 2012)

ich gehe heute fremd und fahre bei einer anderen Gruppe mit

so long


----------



## crazy_mtb (17. Mai 2012)

hey ... was ist eigentlich mit der gruppe los .... war heute alleine in den sieben hügeln ..... 

@ace .... unglaublich ... mit hin- und rückweg war ich auch 5 1/2h unterwegs ... 80km .... bin aber nur auf 1750hm gekommen ....  wie hast du das nur gemacht


----------



## aceofspades (17. Mai 2012)

Hi Crazy,

ich bin übers WE in der Eifel unterwegs und hab heute schon ne geile Tour hin mir.

bin dann kommende Woche wieder im 7GB unterwegs

PS : was macht Bella Italia - lass mal, müssen wir nicht im Forum quatschen


----------



## aceofspades (17. Mai 2012)

kleiner Tages Bericht aus der Eifel.

Route ging los bei Monschu in Richtung Eupen - quer durch  Moorlandschaft des Venns - etliche Trails - waren auch ein paar Hammerteile dabei - das Ding lohnt sich wirklich
60km - 900hm

PS: neues Feinbild: Waldarbeiter  - für den Borkenkäfer stellt man Fallen auf - die Waldarbeiter lässt man unbehelligt


----------



## snail (18. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> kleiner Tages Bericht aus der Eifel.
> 
> Route ging los bei Monschu in Richtung Eupen - quer durch  Moorlandschaft des Venns - etliche Trails - waren auch ein paar Hammerteile dabei - das Ding lohnt sich wirklich
> 60km - 900hm
> ...



@ace: sieht sehr gut aus, warst du alleine in der Eifel unterwegs? Aber danke das du mir die Nase mit den Bilder lang machst, waere gerne mit gewesen :-(, bin schon hibbelig durch das ganze nichts tun hier daheim. Leider werde ich mir das MTM fahren erst mal etwas abschmicken muessen, da erst mal das Schluesselbein 100% verheilen muss und dann denke ich mal bin ich wieder dabei, mal schauen was dann noch alles bergab geht 
Gruss Marc


----------



## crazy_mtb (18. Mai 2012)

@snail .... 

ich hatte das schlüsselbein auch schon gebrochen .... da bleibt nichts zurück .... ist belastbar wie vorher ....  das problem ist nur die psyche ... die angst zu stürzen ..... anfangs wirst du wohl vorsichtiger fahren ... aber das gibt sich auch irgendwann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (19. Mai 2012)

@ace: Sagt mal Bescheid, wenn Du/Ihr wieder in Richtung Belgien fahrt. Ich war am Do in der Nähe von Waimes unterwegs, die Trails dort waren sehr schön. Sind die Belgier bei der Benutzung durch MTBiker liberal? Darf man alle Wege fahren?


----------



## aceofspades (19. Mai 2012)

ich denke dass ich kommendes WE wieder Richtung Eifel aufbrechen werde - mir gefällt es da sehr gut . Das Venn hat seinen eigen Flair und Trails hat es da ohne Ende. War am Do zwischen Monschau und Eupen - mit geilen Trails. Die Fussgänger waren alle freundlich und es kamen keine Kommentare - ob das offiziell ist/war weiss ich nicht - bin nur meinem Track hinterher - so manchaml hatte ich schon Bedenken aber die wie gesagt - Fussgänger waren friedlich !

Also lass uns mal sehen dass wir fürs WE eine Truppe zusammen bekommen


----------



## luckylocke (20. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre am nächsten WE gerne dabei. Leider muss ich mit andibonn und einigen anderen Mitfahrern in Diez an der Lahn mit dem MTB im Kreis fahren. Das am Sa und So, aber wir finden bestimmt eine Gelegenheit


----------



## aceofspades (20. Mai 2012)

war heute im Kottenforst unterwegs - mit vielen Flach-Trails - aber mit etwas Speed mach auch das Spass  
An dem Bomben-Trichter kann man auch richtig Spass haben - schönes Gelände - dann weiter auf Trails direkt um die See´n - auch schön 
Leider habe die die Waldarbeiter den einen oder anderen Trail mit ihren Bulldozern kaputt gemacht - sind eben Wald-Schädlinge


----------



## snail (21. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> war heute im Kottenforst unterwegs - mit vielen Flach-Trails - aber mit etwas Speed mach auch das Spass
> An dem Bomben-Trichter kann man auch richtig Spass haben - schönes Gelände - dann weiter auf Trails direkt um die See´n - auch schön
> Leider habe die die Waldarbeiter den einen oder anderen Trail mit ihren Bulldozern kaputt gemacht - sind eben Wald-Schädlinge


@Ace: Sieht interessant aus, mal wieder was anderes als immer 7GB! 82km, da hast du mal wieder viel Geschafft, trainierst du fuer einen Marathon?


----------



## aceofspades (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Marc - nee nicht Marathon - nur ne kleine Runde am Sonntag- Nachmittag - Wetter war ja geil 
Wie gehts dir - alles im grünen Bereich, so hoffe ich doch - wie schmeckt das saarländische Bier - weisst ja : hauptsache gut gesss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (21. Mai 2012)

Next Ride:

Dienstag 17:30 am T-Mobile Campus

eine etwas gemütlichere Runde für die Wiedereinsteiger


----------



## snail (21. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hallo Marc - nee nicht Marathon - nur ne kleine Runde am Sonntag- Nachmittag - Wetter war ja geil
> Wie gehts dir - alles im grünen Bereich, so hoffe ich doch - wie schmeckt das saarländische Bier - weisst ja : hauptsache gut gesss


@Ace: soweit alle bestens, denke ich werde naechste Woche wieder in der Firma aufschlagen. Bin aber noch in Bonn, also kein saarlaendisches Bier, eigentlich die letzte Zeit gar keins :-(.
Bis naechste Woche dann.
Gruss Marc


----------



## crazy_mtb (21. Mai 2012)

@ace .... du trainingsweltmeister 

morgen 18 uhr wie immer???


----------



## aceofspades (21. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand Lust kommendes WE mit in die Eifel zu kommen - Umfang und Schwierigkeitsgrad
 können wir je nach Bedarf anpassen. Ich denke es werden so 30 bis 50km - 800 bis 900 hm

hier nach ein paar Shots vom letzten WE aus dem Venn


----------



## cfgf (21. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust kommendes WE mit in die Eifel zu kommen - Umfang und Schwierigkeitsgrad
> können wir je nach Bedarf anpassen. Ich denke es werden so 30 bis 50km - 800 bis 900 hm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 218042 (22. Mai 2012)

> Hat jemand Lust kommendes WE mit in die Eifel zu kommen - Umfang und Schwierigkeitsgrad



Hi Ace, wäre gerne dabei. Ich kann aber nur am Sonntag, Montag ist schon verplant...


----------



## crazy_mtb (23. Mai 2012)

nabend die herrn .....

@ace ... @jupp .... wie siehts morgen aus ..... kleine runde gefällig???

 .......und ich sollte kein weizen mehr trinken ..... hatte echt einen im  tee und bin blindlings dem vor mir fahrenden gefolgt .... und wunderte  mich nur, welchen weg ace richtigung bonn nimmt ..... unglaublich .... auf ein mal stand ich mit jupp in kündighoven .... 

also morgen 18uhr??? ...


----------



## Deleted 218042 (24. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, dann wie üblich um sechs an der Bank...


----------



## aceofspades (24. Mai 2012)

bin dabei

... um ehrlich zu sein, ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum du Jupp hinterher fährst   dachte aber der Gentleman schweigt


----------



## aceofspades (25. Mai 2012)

gute Runde gestern - hab heute schwere Beine  so solls ja sein 

@crazy : sag Bescheid wenn du Sa fahren willst/kannst/wann/wo

@all: fahre mit Jupp am So in die Eifel - letzte Möglichkeit um noch mit aufzuspringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cfgf (25. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> gute Runde gestern - hab heute schwere Beine  so solls ja sein
> 
> @crazy : sag Bescheid wenn du Sa fahren willst/kannst/wann/wo
> 
> @all: fahre mit Jupp am So in die Eifel - letzte Möglichkeit um noch mit aufzuspringen




Hi,

@ace: morgen kann ich auch, falls Du/Ihr ne Runde drehen wollt.
Auf die Eifel am Sonntag hätte ich große lust nachdem meine MTB-verabredung mich versetzt hat. Jedoch muss ich schaun wie sich das mit den anderen privaten Verpflichtungen unter einen Hut bringen lässt.

Schicke dir mal per pn meine Handynr. dann kann man das kurz bequatschen.
lg cfgf


----------



## crazy_mtb (25. Mai 2012)

@ace .... ich werde wohl morgen spätestens um 10uhr aufbrechen .... vielleicht sogar schon um 9uhr ......um 14uhr muss ich wieder zurück sein .... meinem großen bei englisch helfen ....und gucken, dass er nicht so viel trödelt beim lernen....

ich vermute, dass ist wohl zu früh für dich??

montag kann ich gegen 14 uhr starten....


----------



## aceofspades (25. Mai 2012)

@crazy: nee das ist mir für einen Sa dann doch zu früh - mannnn es ist doch WE 
bezgl. Mo: was schlägst du vor - 14:00 ist natürlich schon ziehmlich spät für die Eifel - was hälst du von dem Wahnbach-Tal-Sperre Umrundung, welche wir das letzte mal abgebrochen hatten - ich glaube das waren 30km, 600 hm - und das liegt mit dem Auto 20min aus Bonn.

@cfgf: wenn du willst können wir uns morgen Nachmittag zu ner kurzen Runde treffen (werde wohl keine grössere Runde machen wollen - max 30km ~700hm) , wann/wo

ich wohne in Friesdorf/Godesberg und ab 13:00 könnte ich fahren - wir können uns aber auch auf den anderen Rhein-Seite treffen


----------



## crazy_mtb (25. Mai 2012)

@ace ..... hmmmm ..... siebengebirge fahren wir ja eigentlich immer .... zuerst wollte ich dir ja tretschbachtal + schmelztal + noch irgendein valley vorschlagen ..... aber die idee ist auch gut .... allerdings komme ich hier erst vsl um 14 uhr los ..... d.h. um 14:30 könnte ich am treffpunkt sein ..... dann würden wir um 15uhr starten .... 

und die idee ist wirklich gut, denke ich .... so gehen wir den horden von wanderen am montag aus dem weg..... aber wenn ich die tour richtig einschätze, kommen wir weder mit den km noch mit den angegebenen hm hin .... so long ... egal


----------



## cfgf (25. Mai 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> @crazy: nee das ist mir für einen Sa dann
> 
> @cfgf: wenn du willst können wir uns morgen Nachmittag zu ner kurzen Runde treffen (werde wohl keine grössere Runde machen wollen - max 30km ~700hm) , wann/wo
> 
> ich wohne in Friesdorf/Godesberg und ab 13:00 könnte ich fahren - wir können uns aber auch auf den anderen Rhein-Seite treffen



@ace
Komme von den anderen Rheinseite aus Köln (Schäl Sick) und kann um 13 Uhr an der Langen Bank sein oder irgendwo in der Nähe von BHF Bonn Beuel - Hab morgen eventuell kein Auto (Abhänig vom Plan der Automiteigentümerin).


----------



## aceofspades (25. Mai 2012)

@crazy: nee, ich meine nicht ne Wiederholung unserer letzten Tour - sondern, wir fahren mit dem Auto direkt an den Stausee und starten von dort - dann haben wir nur die Umrundung - das sollte dann zu packen sein

@cfgf: ok - dann lass uns um 13:00 an der langen Bank treffen - falls es bei dir nicht klappt dann sag bis morgen 12:00 bitte ab - ich schau nochmals ins Forum befor ich hier wegfahre.
Na, also bis dann


----------



## crazy_mtb (27. Mai 2012)

@ace ..... treffen wie geplant um 14uhr .... treffpunkt wie immer .... und wie war es in der eifel


----------



## aceofspades (28. Mai 2012)

hallo crazy:  ja, können wir machen - 14:00 am T-Mobile Parkplatz

Eifel - war nicht so dolle - Tourenauswahl war nicht so glücklich 

aber jetzt brauche ich erst mal ein Frühstück - bis dann


----------



## crazy_mtb (28. Mai 2012)

@ace ..... sorry ..... ich kann heute doch nicht ..... hoffentlich schaust du noch mal ins forum .....

die wissenslücken meines großen in englisch sind so groß, dass der gesamte nachmittag drauf geht .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (28. Mai 2012)

kein Ding - dann geht es jetzt zum Grillen 

dann übt mal schön - how do you do


----------



## aceofspades (28. Mai 2012)

wie sieht es Di 18:00 Uhr aus - jemand dabei ?


----------



## crazy_mtb (28. Mai 2012)

dabei


----------



## crazy_mtb (29. Mai 2012)

@ace .... fällt für mich heute aus .... ist mir deutlich zu heiß ... ich bin total kaputt


----------



## aceofspades (29. Mai 2012)

schade und ich hatte so etwas schönes vor 

ich fahre dann bei den Nachtbikern mit - dann bis Do vielleicht


----------



## aceofspades (30. Mai 2012)

wetter sieht morgen nicht so gut aus. Wie wäre es mit heute mit ner kleinen Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xartixru (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Würde gerne mitfahren. Wann geht es wieder los? immer Dienstag? 
Gruesse,
Yaro


----------



## Deleted 218042 (31. Mai 2012)

Xartixru schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Würde gerne mitfahren. Wann geht es wieder los? immer Dienstag?
> Gruesse,
> Yaro



Wenn es geht dann Dienstags und Donnerstags. Heute sind wir nicht gefahren, irgendwie hatte keiner Lust auf eine Schlammschlacht...

Hoffentlich klappt es am Dienstag wieder, einfach mal am Montag Abend hier reingucken.


----------



## Xartixru (31. Mai 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Wenn es geht dann Dienstags und Donnerstags. Heute sind wir nicht gefahren, irgendwie hatte keiner Lust auf eine Schlammschlacht...
> 
> Hoffentlich klappt es am Dienstag wieder, einfach mal am Montag Abend hier reingucken.



Super, freue mich schon! Bin nämlich heute mit nightriders gefahren (zuzweit), war nicht ohne aber sehr schön.
Stolze 700 hm im 1,5 stunden und zerkratzte unterschenkel von dem ganzen gebüsch.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Mai 2012)

ja da hatte ich doch glatt vergessen, dass der letzte abschnitt des spooky trails im sommer nicht so wirklich spaßig ist


----------



## Xartixru (31. Mai 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> ja da hatte ich doch glatt vergessen, dass der letzte abschnitt des spooky trails im sommer nicht so wirklich spaßig ist


Passt, war ja noch Frühling


----------



## crazy_mtb (3. Juni 2012)

@ace ... @jupp ...... hi leute, ich lebe wieder .....am sa hab ich ne exakt 5h-tour, 75km gesamt (von haustür zu haustür) gemacht ... also ca. 3 3/4h in den sieben hügeln .... irgendwas zwischen 45-50km in den hügeln und 1600hm .... passt doch wieder .....und auf der rückfahrt die ganze strecke am rhein einen recht kräftigen gegenwind .... aber das wetter war genial und die streckenverhältnisse dito ..... bin di aller vorraussicht wieder dabei ....

gruss
carsten


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juni 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @ace ... @jupp ...... hi leute, ich lebe wieder .....am sa hab ich ne exakt 5h-tour, 75km gesamt (von haustür zu haustür) gemacht ... also ca. 3 3/4h in den sieben hügeln .... irgendwas zwischen 45-50km in den hügeln und 1600hm .... passt doch wieder .....und auf der rückfahrt die ganze strecke am rhein einen recht kräftigen gegenwind .... aber das wetter war genial und die streckenverhältnisse dito ..... bin di aller vorraussicht wieder dabei ....
> 
> gruss
> carsten



@Carsten: gut dass du wieder dabei bist - paar mehr Infos bezgl deiner Aus-Zeit kannst du uns ja dann erzählen


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juni 2012)

Leute, Wetter wird am Dienstag gut

Dann würde ich doch sagen Di 18:00 am gewohnten Treffpunkt


----------



## Xartixru (4. Juni 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Leute, Wetter wird am Dienstag gut
> 
> Dann würde ich doch sagen Di 18:00 am gewohnten Treffpunkt



Würde gerne mitfahren, wo ist der Treffpunkt genau? am Telekom?


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juni 2012)

... gerne .... wir treffen uns am T-Mobile Campus an der langen Bank -  ( Landgrabenweg 151 , Ecke Schießbergweg in Beuel )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (4. Juni 2012)

Moin, 

ich würde mich auch gerne anschließen.


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juni 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde mich auch gerne anschließen.


 

.. gerne ..


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juni 2012)

pass auf da kommt ein Bauu.... bumms

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20365


----------



## Goldsprint (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin vor kurzem nach Bonn gezogen und würde mich freuen, wenn ich heute bei euch mitfahren dürfte.


----------



## crazy_mtb (5. Juni 2012)

@goldsprint .... ich habe hier zwar nix zu kamellen .... aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es absolut ok ist, wenn du heute um 18uhr zum treffpunkt wie oben beschrieben kommst und einfach mitfährst ........

@ace [email protected] ....oder seht ihr das anders .... falls ihr noch mal online kommt bis heute abend


----------



## aceofspades (5. Juni 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin vor kurzem nach Bonn gezogen und würde mich freuen, wenn ich heute bei euch mitfahren dürfte.



klar - kein Thema - einfach vorbei kommen


----------



## Goldsprint (5. Juni 2012)

Klasse! Dann bis nachher...


----------



## crazy_mtb (6. Juni 2012)

@ ace .... @jupp .... ist für morgen was geplant?? vormittags bisund nachmittags soll das wetter ok sein


----------



## Deleted 218042 (6. Juni 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @ ace .... @jupp .... ist für morgen was geplant?? vormittags bisund nachmittags soll das wetter ok sein



Wie wäre es mit um zwölf bei der Telekom? Bisher wären wir zu zweit, aber vielleicht entschließt sich ja noch jemand zum mitkommen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (6. Juni 2012)

alles klar ... dann um 12 an der telekom ..... was ist denn mit ace los .... war am dienstag schon so ruhig .... gefällt mir ja überhaupt nicht


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juni 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> alles klar ... dann um 12 an der telekom ..... was ist denn mit ace los .... war am dienstag schon so ruhig .... gefällt mir ja überhaupt nicht


 
oh mannn, was redest du denn  
dann um 12:00 bei T-Mobile


----------



## aceofspades (7. Juni 2012)

Leute, ich hoffe ihr schaut nochmals rein - das Wetter turned mich etwas ab - hab keinen Bock bei dem Siff ne Schlamm-Schlacht zu machen - sorry - na denn schönes WE


----------



## Xartixru (7. Juni 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Leute, ich hoffe ihr schaut nochmals rein - das Wetter turned mich etwas ab - hab keinen Bock bei dem Siff ne Schlamm-Schlacht zu machen - sorry - na denn schönes WE



Ich versuche trotzt prellungen heute bei schlammschlacht/fest dabei zu sein, nehme einen kollegen mit, fallst ihr nicht dagegen habt. Bis gleich!


----------



## crazy_mtb (7. Juni 2012)

@ace .... hatte ich doch recht .... erinnere dich doch mal an die kalten nassen wintertage ....

@xarti ... kollege ist natürlich willkommen .... bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 218042 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch weiterhin dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (7. Juni 2012)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> Glück gehabt. Mein Salto hat nicht zu Brüchen geführt, lediglich Prellungen etc.. Hat nen hübschen Verband gegeben, ist hoffentlich bis Dienstag wieder OK.


 
Hallo Axel, habe gerade etwas gesurft und bin dann auf dich gestossen - wie sieht es denn mit dir aus - hast du doch ne schlimmere Verletzung oder keine Lust mehr - lass mal etwas von dir hören ob es dir gut geht 

gruss


----------



## Bitsid (8. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen,
mein Name ist Christian und komme aus Bonn-Duisdorf.
Bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob ihr mich das nächste Mal mitnehmen würdet 

Bin ewig keine Touren mehr gefahren, werde daher wohl etwas langsamer unterwegs sein, hoffe das ist okay


----------



## aceofspades (8. Juni 2012)

Bitsid schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> mein Name ist Christian und komme aus Bonn-Duisdorf.
> Bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob ihr mich das nächste Mal mitnehmen würdet
> 
> Bin ewig keine Touren mehr gefahren, werde daher wohl etwas langsamer unterwegs sein, hoffe das ist okay


 
klar - komm doch einfach mal vorbei - einfach Einträge im Forum beachten - wir fahren meist Di + Do

gruss


----------



## klee84 (10. Juni 2012)

Hey,
würde mich auch gerne mal anschließen, da immer alleine auf´m Venusberg und im Kottenforst ist ein bißchen "langweilig". Da ich erst seit Ende März im Besitz meines Hardtails bin, gehöre ich eher in die hochmotivierte (fast) furchtlose Anfängersparte. 
LG Kerstin


----------



## Thefreakshow (10. Juni 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Hey,
> würde mich auch gerne mal anschließen, da immer alleine auf´m Venusberg und im Kottenforst ist ein bißchen "langweilig". Da ich erst seit Ende März im Besitz meines Hardtails bin, gehöre ich eher in die hochmotivierte (fast) furchtlose Anfängersparte.
> LG Kerstin



Ich hätte auch intresse, letzte Juni Woche bin ich verfügbar


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. Juni 2012)

Hey, ich bin bis jetzt schon ein paar mal mitgefahren, haber aber auch noch nix hier im Thema hinterlassen. Macht echt Spaß mit der Gruppe zu fahren und genau richtig für Neueinsteiger. Einfach vorbei kommen und mitfahren. 
Viele Grüße
Tobi


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. Juni 2012)

Mir scheint es als seht in einer Woche mehr neue Gesichter als wir in 4 Jahren... erstaunlich, was so ein Thread-Titel alles ausmacht!


----------



## aceofspades (11. Juni 2012)

Viele neue Gesichter  wow - einfach vorbei kommen

Wetterbericht sieht zwar nicht optimal aus - mal sehen

Also dann Dienstag 18:00 am T-Mobile Campus ( wenn es nicht gerade gewittert)


----------



## Goldsprint (11. Juni 2012)

Bin auch wieder dabei.
Ich freu mich schon!


----------



## berghochbremser (11. Juni 2012)

ik och


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (11. Juni 2012)

@ace ...... ich bin dienstag nicht dabei ...... abends ist mal wieder dt-nachhilfe für meinen großen angesagt ....

 dafür fahre ich gleich ..... les troi valleys ........ will  erst das tretschbachtal ... dann das schmelztal abfahren.... und zum schluss über die  breiberge und spitzkehren nach hause .... das sollte genügen .... will mich ja nicht gleich am ersten urlaubstag auspowern


----------



## aceofspades (11. Juni 2012)

@crazy: denke daran, Holz ist rutschig wenn es nass ist 

viel Spass


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. Juni 2012)

@ace ..... genau das dachte ich mir auch, als ich hier startete .... fing nämlich kontinuierlich an zu nieseln ..... also komplett umdisponiert .....  und ne grundlageneinheit am rhein abgerissen .....

auch nicht schlecht mal wieder .... das werde ich wohl die ganze woche machen... und sollte ich zukünftig regelmäßig einstreuen ....meine im winter erarbeitete grundlagenausdauer hat die letzten wochen gelitten ... ist mein subjektives empfinden .....

bin auch donnerstag wahrscheinlich nicht mit am start ..... fahre vsl. vormittags ne grundlageneinheit über den venusberg, kottenforst, rheinbach, tomburg, altenahr und zurück ......

..... vielleicht kann ich mich im berg dann wieder vor jupp setzen


----------



## Bitsid (11. Juni 2012)

huii, na das klingt doch gut!
also morgen, 18 uhr bei der langen bank bei t-mobile ?


----------



## aceofspades (11. Juni 2012)

Wetter scheint ok zu sein 

also Dienstag 18:00 an der langen Bank auf dem T-Mobile Campus


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. Juni 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wetter scheint ok zu sein
> 
> also Dienstag 18:00 an der langen Bank auf dem T-Mobile Campus



schon wieder überholt  ... (ich meine die grafik)  ...... ein sch.... wetter .... und das in meinem urlaub


----------



## aceofspades (11. Juni 2012)

hab gerade meine Sattelstütze ( Rock Shox Reverb) zurück erhalten. Die Jungs habe das Teil nicht repariert, sondern ausgetauscht.
Vorteil : hab ne neue Sattelstütze   
Nachteil : wie bau ich das Teil ein


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. Juni 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> hab gerade meine Sattelstütze ( Rock Shox Reverb) zurück erhalten. Die Jungs habe das Teil nicht repariert, sondern ausgetauscht.
> Vorteil : hab ne neue Sattelstütze
> Nachteil : wie bau ich das Teil ein



schnellspanner auf ... sattelstütze rein .... geber am lenker befestigen ........ quatsch ace ... keine ahnung bei deinem teil


----------



## aceofspades (11. Juni 2012)

hab mir gerade eine Motage Video angesehen - wenn ich das so mache brauche ich 4 Hände - aber einem Ingeör ist nix zu schwör  - mal sehen wie´s läuft - wenn ich total versage, dann gehe ich halt mal wieder zu meinem Schrauber Jörn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (11. Juni 2012)

Kann morgen leider nicht mitfahren; fahrt ihr auch am Donnerstag (da ist bisher auch kein Regen angesagt!!)? Und wie lange fahrt ihr so im Schnitt (bin noch nicht dunkelheitstauglich ausgestattet...).


----------



## Thefreakshow (11. Juni 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Kann morgen leider nicht mitfahren; fahrt ihr auch am Donnerstag (da ist bisher auch kein Regen angesagt!!)? Und wie lange fahrt ihr so im Schnitt (bin noch nicht dunkelheitstauglich ausgestattet...).



Ist doch lange hell!
Wenn du magst, können wir uns auch am Do im Kottenforst treffen!
Kenn mich da nä gar nit aus, würds aber gern mal erfahren!
Ab 18:00 kann ich schaffen!
Mfg


----------



## aceofspades (12. Juni 2012)

ich denke wir fahren auch am Donnerstag - ist natürlich immer auch etwas wetterabhängig 

wir fahren meist so um die 3 Std - d..h. da brauchst du kein Licht.
Wir gehen jedoch oft noch in Oberkassel zum Türken für ein Abschlussbier - danach wäre ein kleines Notlicht schon nicht falsch.


----------



## Bitsid (12. Juni 2012)

ich bin für leute leider raus:
zu viel auf der arbeit zu tun... werde es definitv nicht bis 18 uhr schaffen...

vielleicht nächste woche... wünsche euch dennoch viel spass!


----------



## Deleted 218042 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich kann diese und nächste Woche leider weder Dienstags noch Donnerstags fahren und wollte deshalb morgen (Mitwoch) eine Runde drehen, dachte so an eine Tour von der Telekom aus zum Ölberg, eventuell noch zur Löwenburg und dann die Breiberge runter.

Hätte jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## klee84 (12. Juni 2012)

Thefreakshow schrieb:


> Ist doch lange hell!
> Wenn du magst, können wir uns auch am Do im Kottenforst treffen!
> Kenn mich da nä gar nit aus, würds aber gern mal erfahren!
> Ab 18:00 kann ich schaffen!
> Mfg



Hey freakshow 
Wie können gerne mal "meine" runden in kottenforst bzw venusberg drehen. Allerdings bin ich ehrlich gesagt ganz scharf drauf, am do mal eure tour mitzufahren.
Sonntag wollten wir gegen mittag evtl ne kf/vb tour machen. Wenns bei dir passt, biste dabei  und jeder der möchte!
Lg kerstin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. Juni 2012)

am sonntag wär ich auch gern dabei


----------



## aceofspades (13. Juni 2012)

Wetter wird am Do gut 
also nächst Ausfahrt Do 18:00 am T-Mobile Campus


----------



## aceofspades (13. Juni 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Ich kann diese und nächste Woche leider weder Dienstags noch Donnerstags fahren und wollte deshalb morgen (Mitwoch) eine Runde drehen, dachte so an eine Tour von der Telekom aus zum Ölberg, eventuell noch zur Löwenburg und dann die Breiberge runter.
> 
> Hätte jemand Lust mitzukommen?



hallo Jupp,

wenns nicht regent wäre ich zu ner Mini-Tour dabei - muss aber rechtzeitig zum Fussball zurück sein - werde mich also so gegen 19:30 auf den Rückweg machen egal wo wir gerade so sind - hoffe das ist ok für dich


----------



## berghochbremser (13. Juni 2012)




----------



## Deleted 218042 (13. Juni 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Ich kann diese und nächste Woche leider weder Dienstags noch Donnerstags fahren und wollte deshalb morgen (Mitwoch) eine Runde drehen, dachte so an eine Tour von der Telekom aus zum Ölberg, eventuell noch zur Löwenburg und dann die Breiberge runter.
> 
> Hätte jemand Lust mitzukommen?



Ok, bei dem Dauerregen hat mich die Lust verlassen, ich werde dann heute doch nicht fahren...


----------



## Goldsprint (14. Juni 2012)

Wer ist heute wieder dabei?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. Juni 2012)

Ich bin nicht dabei. JPMCC Lauf in Frankfurt. 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## crazy_mtb (14. Juni 2012)

@gold

fahre gleich ne 75-80km grundlageneinheit ... bin aber heute abend mit dabei .... werde dann den schließenden machen

@ace ..... 18uhr steht immer noch auf dem plan??


----------



## zett78 (14. Juni 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dabei. JPMCC Lauf in Frankfurt.
> 
> 
> _________________________
> Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.



ich auch


----------



## aceofspades (14. Juni 2012)

ja, 18:00 .... komme vielleicht 5min später - aber ich beeile mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (14. Juni 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Wer ist heute wieder dabei?


 
wir hatten auf dich gewartet - haben wir uns doch noch verpasst 

Anyhow, wir hatten ne schöne Runde heute - hat Spass gemacht - und war noch ein richtig schöner Abend - vielleicht klappts ja demächst wieder

gruss


----------



## Goldsprint (14. Juni 2012)

Sorry, ich war spät dran und dann machte meine Kurbel auch noch ungesunde Geräusche. Daraufhin musste ich wieder umdrehen.
Nächste Woche bin ich aber wieder dabei?


----------



## crazy_mtb (15. Juni 2012)

jungs und mädels .... muss ja jetzt politisch korrekt sein in der anrede

es ist wieder zeckenzeit .... hab heute morgen eine an der innenseite meines unterarms gefunden ....allerdings hab ich die wahrscheinlich gestern auf einem trail im unterholz/brennnesseln auf dem venusberg abgestreift .....

morgen will ich vsl. gegen 11uhr ne entspannte tour in den sieben hügeln fahren ..... nix wildes ..... 3-3 1/2h ..... meine beine sind nach dem gestrigen tag doch tatsächlich etwas schwer

treffpunkt wie immer .... jemand dabei??


----------



## Nabenschaltung (15. Juni 2012)

Ich werde am Sonntag erst wieder fahren, meine beine sind vom gestrigen "Wettkampf" auch noch schwer und da mach ich lieber einen faulen 

Zum Thema Zecken, noch scheint die gefährliche Sorte hier nicht angekommen zu sein http://www.zecken.de/?id=478


----------



## aceofspades (15. Juni 2012)

@Tobias: soweit ich weiss waren das in Frankfurt doch nur 6km - da hat man doch keine schweren Beine - mal das Bier hinterher nicht mitgezählt 

@crazy : nööö, ich hab mal wieder am Sa so mein Program - und die Sattelstütze will ja auch noch montiert sein - Wetter ist auch nicht so dolle - ich werde wohl am So meine Runde drehen - weiss noch nicht genau wohin der Sharan rollen wird - Eifel, Wahnbachtalsperre ..... egal, Wetter wird genial


----------



## klee84 (15. Juni 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> wir hatten auf dich gewartet - haben wir uns doch noch verpasst
> 
> Anyhow, wir hatten ne schöne Runde heute - hat Spass gemacht - und war noch ein richtig schöner Abend - vielleicht klappts ja demächst wieder
> 
> gruss




Ja, das war es in der Tat  hat echt Spass gemacht!!!


----------



## klee84 (15. Juni 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> jungs und mädels .... muss ja jetzt politisch korrekt sein in der anrede
> 
> es ist wieder zeckenzeit .... hab heute morgen eine an der innenseite meines unterarms gefunden ....allerdings hab ich die wahrscheinlich gestern auf einem trail im unterholz/brennnesseln auf dem venusberg abgestreift .....
> 
> ...



Merci  gut zu wissen, was so alles aufm Venusberg kreucht und fleucht bzw. worauf (außer evtl. neuen Schrämmchen) man bei der anschließenden Dusche achten sollte.


----------



## crazy_mtb (16. Juni 2012)

@all .... tour fällt heute wegen dauerregen aus

@ace ... viel spass morgen und bis dienstag wahrscheinlich


----------



## crazy_mtb (18. Juni 2012)

@all ..... morgen soll das wetter nicht so dolle sein .... hat jemand lust und laune heute abend zu fahren ..... treffpkt wie immer .... uhrzeit irgendwas zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 uhr ... könnten wir absprechen ... bin da flexibel ... allerdings würde ich gerne etwas früher starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (18. Juni 2012)

joa ich wäre evtl dabei


----------



## aceofspades (18. Juni 2012)

Hi crazy, ich denke nicht dass ich das heute schaffe. Hab noch etwas zu tun und komm nicht so früh weg. Ich werde wohl morgen fahren.


----------



## crazy_mtb (18. Juni 2012)

@bremser

wann könntest du denn starten .....


@ace .... dafür hattest du ja gestern das große los mit dem wetter ... wenn es morgen nicht regnen sollte, bin ich auch dabei


----------



## berghochbremser (18. Juni 2012)

kann noch nicht zu 100% zusagen. wenn dann so gegen 17.30uhr


----------



## crazy_mtb (18. Juni 2012)

alles klar ... sag bescheid


----------



## berghochbremser (18. Juni 2012)

also bei einer kleinen Runde wäre ich dabei, allerdings wollte ich gegen 19.30uhr-20uhr wieder zuhause sein. 

ist dir das zu kurz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (18. Juni 2012)

ich wollte heute das schmelztal runter, über höhenhonnef wieder hoch und das tretschbachtal runter und dann nach hause .... ist wohl länger


----------



## berghochbremser (18. Juni 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ich wollte heute das schmelztal runter, über höhenhonnef wieder hoch und das tretschbachtal runter und dann nach hause .... ist wohl länger


 

ja, dann schau ich das ich alleine ne kleine runde drehe. vielleicht bis morgen. 

viel spaß


----------



## aceofspades (18. Juni 2012)

crazy wann willst du denn los ???


----------



## crazy_mtb (18. Juni 2012)

ich wollte eigentlich in ein paar minuten los ..... wann könntest du denn starten ..... ich wollte an der löwenburg an dem verblockten trail gegen ende noch was gegen die angst im kopf probieren .... bin da schon ein paar mal vorbei und noch nie runter .... ziemlich steil aber m.E. fahrbar

p.s. hab keine lust mehr aufs büro


----------



## aceofspades (18. Juni 2012)

nee du das ist mir doch etwas zu hecktisch - vor 18:00 kann ich nicht - also dann musst du wohl alleine los - viel Spass


----------



## Omalos (18. Juni 2012)

Wg. Zecken erlaube ich mir den Hinweis: Gegen die von Zecken hervorgerufenen FSME kann man sich problemlos impfen lassen. Wenn man beim Arzt mitteilt, man plane eine Auslandreise nach Österreich übernimmt 
die gesetzliche Krankenkasse die Kosten. Wirkung ist sofort da nach der dritten Impfung für 5 Jahre. Eigentlich fahrlässig, als outdoor Sportler keine Impfung druchzuführen.  

Aber Zecken rufen viel öfter Borreliose hervor, was ggf. durch Antibiotika langwierig bekämpft werden muss und schmerzhaft sein kann, wenn das körpereigene Immunsytem nicht damit klarkommt. 

Also nur weil das 7GB kein Zecken-Risikogebiebt im FSME-Sinne ist, ist trotzdem Vorsicht angeraten, sich nach einem Outdoortrip gründlich abzusuchen und die Zecke vorsichtig zu entfernen und die Stichstelle zu beobachten. 

Schweinsteiger war aufgrund einer Zecken-Borreliose übrigens mal mehrere Moante außer Gefecht gesetzt. 
http://www.abendblatt.de/sport/fuss...240/Schweinsteiger-bestaetigt-Borreliose.html

Wünsche ansonsten aber gute und Zeckenfreie Fahrt und hoffe, im Juli mal wieder mit euch fahren zu können. 

Grüße


----------



## klee84 (18. Juni 2012)

Falls jemand am Donnerstag fährt und das Wetter auch mitspielt (momentan sagt wetter.de noch Gewitter voraus), wäre ich auf jeden Fall gerne wieder dabei .


----------



## aceofspades (18. Juni 2012)

ich glaube heute sind mal wieder alle alleine gefahren. Bei dem Wetter habs ich dann auch nicht mehr ausgehalten. Bin dann noch los und habe an der Erweiterung des Portfolios gearbeitet 
Hab den Todestrail gesucht - und auch gefunden und gefahren. 
Lässt sich gut mit dem Auge Gottes verbinden, welchen ich dann zum ersten mal ohne GPS gefahren bin - Zufall 

Wetter ändert sich gerade stündlich - im Moment sieht es für morgen ganz gut aus - also nächter Ride Dienstag 18:00 (wenn es nicht gerade schüttet)

@Klee : klar, wenns am Do gut aussieht werden wir wohl auch ne Runde drehen

@Oma: gut von dir mal wieder etwas zu hören


----------



## Nabenschaltung (18. Juni 2012)

Ich mach's morgen auch mal vom Wetter abhängig ob ich mitfahre. Scheint ja ganz gut aus zu sehen.


----------



## aceofspades (19. Juni 2012)

ich bin wohl raus für heute - komme beruflich heute abend nicht rechtzeitig hier weg - bin dann Do wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (19. Juni 2012)

hey ace ... schade ....

ich bin dabei, sofern es nicht regnet

wer ist denn noch dabei???


----------



## aceofspades (19. Juni 2012)

falls es irgendwie geht komme ich - kann es aber nicht versprechen - also bitte nicht auf mich warten - wenn ich da bin, bin ich da


----------



## berghochbremser (19. Juni 2012)

ich würde auch mitkommen.. wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## Goldsprint (19. Juni 2012)

Ich wär auch unter gleichen Voraussetzung dabei...


----------



## berghochbremser (19. Juni 2012)

dann halten wir einfach mal 18 uhr fest? und schauen wie sich das wetter entwickelt. grade sieht es hier in Mondorf nicht so dolle aus. ich würde einfach vorschlagen wir checken das bis 17.30 dannach gibts kein zurück mehr ;-)


----------



## crazy_mtb (19. Juni 2012)

alles klar


----------



## crazy_mtb (20. Juni 2012)

coole tour gestern .... bis morgen ... heute fahre ich definitiv nicht .... will mal die wohnung putzen und sonstiges erledigen ... und das wetter ist ja ohnehin mehr als bescheiden ....


----------



## Nabenschaltung (20. Juni 2012)

Fand die Tour gestern auch echt klasse. Wäre auch erst morgen wieder dabei, mal sehen wie das Wetter wird, ansonsten gehe ich 'ne Runde laufen.


----------



## aceofspades (20. Juni 2012)

dito , ich lass mal heute die Beine baumeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (20. Juni 2012)

@all .... soll morgen ja richtig schön warm werden ..... leider auch wohl ggf. gewitter ..... aber gem. agrarwetter sind die zu erwartenden niederschläge wohl marginal .... 18uhr wie immer??


----------



## berghochbremser (21. Juni 2012)

jow wenn nicht regnet bin ich dabei..

 bin aber etwas erkältet, werde also lockerer und evtl. kürzer fahren..


----------



## Nabenschaltung (21. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei sofern das Wetter mitspielt. 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## aceofspades (21. Juni 2012)

laut Wetter kann es so oder so werden - wenns nicht schüttet bin ich dabei - wir sollten nochmals gegen 17:00 reinschaun


----------



## klee84 (21. Juni 2012)

So ein lauer Sommerregen kann manchmal auch ganz schön sein  --> da wäre ich also auch dabei.


----------



## crazy_mtb (21. Juni 2012)

@klee  ob schweiß oder regen .....  oder die kombination .... nass werden wir ohnehin 

@bremse .... hää ... was habe ich da eben gelesen ... nomen est omen ... uwe von den nightridern fährt heute mit .... vergiss das mit total gemütlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (21. Juni 2012)

joa zur not lass ich abreißen und mach mein eigenes dingen..

und Tobias unterstützt mich sicherlich etwas beim bremsen.. ;-)


----------



## Nabenschaltung (21. Juni 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> joa zur not lass ich abreißen und mach mein eigenes dingen..
> 
> und Tobias unterstützt mich sicherlich etwas beim bremsen.. ;-)



Kannst dich auf meine Unterstützung verlassen  


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## aceofspades (21. Juni 2012)

also macht mal niemandem Angst - das wird heute kein Rennen


----------



## crazy_mtb (21. Juni 2012)

hey .... wollte max nur was aufziehen .... und ich kenne dich und uwe ja ..... und bin froh, dass ich nicht alleine hinter euch herhecheln muss

und ich glaube fast, dass ich mir mal die namen merken konnte .... ist die altersbedingte senilität doch noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten


----------



## berghochbremser (21. Juni 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> und ich glaube fast, dass ich mir mal die namen merken konnte .... ist die altersbedingte senilität doch noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten


 
ich bleibe noch etwas bei dem "hey du"


----------



## MelliSU (21. Juni 2012)

Oha... hallo zusammen!

Auf Seite 1 dachte ich noch "cool, ne Anfänger-Gruppe", jetzt auf Seite 19 angekommen habe ich beschlossen euch nur online zu begleiten.  Besser is´ das! 

Ich bin seit Mitte März auf meinem 1. MTB unterwegs und schleiche bevorzugt durch die Wahner Heide - ans 7GB ist noch lange nicht zu denken. 

Das Fahrgefühl & Co. werden zwar immer besser und den Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad habe ich auch (irgendwie) überlebt - und es war sau-cool da rum zu kurven, aaaber... Ich werde erst mal über den Sommer ein bissi Kondition aufbauen und vielleicht komme ich dann im nächsten Frühjahr mal mit (im wahrsten Sinne  ). 

Grüßle aus BNLW!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (21. Juni 2012)

Dann fährst du schon länger als ich 
Ich habe mein Rad erst seit Mitte Mai und das erste mal damit gefahren bin ich Anfang Juni.
Es wird immer Rücksicht auf "langsame" wie mich genommen und wenn ich meine Bananenpause brauche, dann hab ich die bis jetzt auch immer bekommen. Ob sie wollten oder nicht 

Einfach mal mitfahren und sehen wie es läuft, aussteigen kann man während der Tour jederzeit.


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## klee84 (21. Juni 2012)

Jep, das kann ich nur bestätigen!!


----------



## Olli_itz (21. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

hab durch Zufall den Thread hier gefunden und wollte mal kurz Hallo sagen.

Ich bin auch relativer Rad Neuling - hab mir vor einigen Wochen nach Jahren mal wieder eins zugelegt...
Und mein Fitnessstand ist abgesehen von diversen Kilos zuviel auch noch nicht wirklich auf dem Zenit den er haben sollte.

Also wenn sich mal ein paar Leute finden für eine kleinere Runde mit nicht grad 600hm würd ich mich da gern mal anschließen.
Gern auch am BNLW oder Irgendwo da in der Nähe.

Dieser "Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad" -> Wo ist der denn bitte?
Ich war letztens an der Talsperre und bin da einige Berge hoch und wieder runter - aber ob ich jetzt den weg auch erwischt hab würde mich mal interessieren.

Vielleicht hat ja mal einer von euch das GPS mitlaufen lassen...

Einen schönen Gruß
Olli


----------



## MelliSU (21. Juni 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Dann fährst du schon länger als ich
> Ich habe mein Rad erst seit Mitte Mai und das erste mal damit gefahren bin ich Anfang Juni.
> Es wird immer Rücksicht auf "langsame" wie mich genommen und wenn ich meine Bananenpause brauche, dann hab ich die bis jetzt auch immer bekommen. Ob sie wollten oder nicht
> 
> Einfach mal mitfahren und sehen wie es läuft, aussteigen kann man während der Tour jederzeit.



 Meint ihr wirklich? Ich bin da eher skeptisch. Weil: ich kann nämlich nix. Außer blaue Unterschenkel - die kann ich besonders gut.   Gerade komme ich von einer 20km Runde über Heide & Co - Nettozeit: 1:27 Stunden. *gähn* <--- für euch. Mir reichts völlig. 

Nächste Woche mache ich erst mal meinen Fahrtechnikkurs und dann schauen wir mal weiter... Aber an 800hm im 7GB sind danach auch noch nicht zu denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli_itz (21. Juni 2012)

MelliSU schrieb:


> *gähn* <--- für euch. Mir reichts völlig.



Is doch egal - hauptsache man hat spaß dran...

Und du wirst sehen - nach ein paar kleinen touren merkst du recht schnell
das es immer was besser geht.
Meine Kollegen fahren mir auch nicht mehr ganz so fürchterlich davon wie bei der ersten runde.

Ich würd das "Risiko" eingehen bei den jungs hier mal mitzufahren.
Dann kommst auch mit - und wir bilden ein gemeinsames Schlusslicht 

Schönen Abend
Olli


----------



## Normansbike (21. Juni 2012)

An olli itz


Ja gerne, wenn du bis nach rheinbach bei Bonn kommen willst. Einfach schreiben.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (21. Juni 2012)

Hm, heute waren es 40km und knapp 800hm und am Dienstag war es 50km mit 800hm.
Bis jetzt kam damit noch jeder zurecht


----------



## aceofspades (21. Juni 2012)

Hi all,

ich glaube ich muss hier doch mal kurz intervenieren.
prinzipiell freuen wir uns über jeden der sich uns anschliessen will.
Die Technik kann man erlernen - und das geht dann auch recht schnell - jedoch sollte die Basis-Kondition und Kraft einigemassen stimmen. Wir fahren in der Regel 3-3.5 Std / 30-40km / 800 -1000hm 
Wer hier nicht die richtige Basis mitbringt ist nach 1h KO.
Ich würde mal am Rhein 60km fahren, bei einigermassen Tempo - wer hier dann Probleme hat sollte ersteinmal Kondition aufbauen bevor es dann in die Berge geht. 
Wenn die Basis stimmt, kann jeder gerne vorbei kommen - der Rest kommt dann schon


----------



## MelliSU (22. Juni 2012)

Sach dich doch....


----------



## sun909 (22. Juni 2012)

Hi,
muß auch mal intervenieren 

Das schöne am 7G ist, dass man jederzeit zurückfahren kann an den Rhein und dann entspannt Richtung Parkplatz rollt...

Ansonsten ist der Anfängertreff mittlerweile echt fit geworden, wenn man weiß, dass die zuletzt >2.000HM mal gerade gedreht haben. Und jede Woche 800-1000HM machen einfach auch schnell fit, wenn man zwei-oder dreimal auf dem Rad sitzt...

Alternativ kannst du dich gerne mal den Gemütlich-Dienstagsfahrern anschließen, die fahren auch im 7G, sind aber eher gemütlich unterwegs und lassen auch mal bei 500HM die Strecke Strecke sein und ziehen in den nächsten Biergarten...

Sind Anfängern ggü. auch aufgeschlossen, von daher einfach mal anfragen und mitfahren.

schönen gruß 
sun909


----------



## Deleted 218042 (22. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine entspannte Runde morgen? Das Wetter soll richtig gut werden (21°C und 5% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit). Ich könnte mir vorstellen so gegen 13:00 Uhr bei der Telekom loszufahren und dann so 600-800hm im Siebengebirge gemütlich abzurollern. Gegen fünf wäre ich dann gerne wieder zurück.

Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## crazy_mtb (22. Juni 2012)

@all .....das wichtigste zu erst ...... hat jemand morgen lust auf ne tour?? ....  ne konkrete planung habe ich noch nicht ......das wetter soll morgen  traumhaft werden .... und für unsere sonntagsfahrer .... am sonntag soll  es regnen

und dann möchte ich nicht intervenieren, sondern nur mal kommentieren  ..... der "anfängertreff" ist gegenüber neuen mitfahrern aufgeschlossen .... bin ja schließlich auch erst seit mitte märz dabei .....aber wie ace bereits schrieb, muss die grundkondition und kraft stimmen  ....und die meinung von ace ist keine einzelmeinung in der gruppe .....


@nabenschaltung .... das ausbauen, zerlegen, reinigen, zusammensetzen und montieren der sattelstütze dauerte gestern ca. 45min .... geht aber zukünftig ... gewusst wie .... auch deutlich schneller .... ist locker in 30min machbar .....sattelstütze wuppt wie am ersten tag .....jetzt kann ich mit gutem gewissen ne kaufempfehlung aussprechen ........ und habe sogar ein bauteil übrig .... und danke für die idee mit dem wasserschlauch ..... erstmals ist meine wohnung nach einer schlammschlacht sauber geblieben

p.s. @all: die tour gestern hat richtig bremsbeläge gekostet ......  wer bremst, verliert .... aber ist manchmal dennoch nicht schlecht, also kontrolliert zur sicherheit eure beläge ..... ach ja .... mein rasierwasser zur desinfektion einer schürfwunde kam tatsächlich mal wieder zum einsatz .... es tut doch richtig gut, wenn das brennen nachlässt


----------



## crazy_mtb (22. Juni 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine entspannte Runde morgen? Das Wetter soll richtig gut werden (21°C und 5% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit). Ich könnte mir vorstellen so gegen 13:00 Uhr bei der Telekom loszufahren und dann so 600-800hm im Siebengebirge gemütlich abzurollern. Gegen fünf wäre ich dann gerne wieder zurück.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Andreas



hey jupp .... naaaa .... genug von tango und co...... ... willst mal wieder was erleben ...... 13uhr ist schon recht spät ..... ich schlage 11uhr vor .... und ein bisschen länger und vlt auch ein paar hm mehr .... willst doch bei der hochzeit in form sein und ne gute figur im anzug machen, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (22. Juni 2012)

ich wäre morgen auch dabei - nur muss ich irrgendwann noch einkaufen - vorher oder nachher - bei der Zeit halte ich mich ersteinmal raus - werdert euch mal einig, ich komm dann dazu


----------



## Deleted 218042 (22. Juni 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> [...] 13uhr ist schon recht spät ..... ich schlage 11uhr vor



Was, um Elf? Mitten in der Nacht? Es ist Wochenende!!!!!111einself.

Aber im Ernst, können wir uns auf zwölf Uhr einigen?

Was die Strecke angeht bin ich flexibel, notfalls rolle ich zum Rhein runter und fahre heim...

Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## crazy_mtb (22. Juni 2012)

guter deal, jupp ..... dann morgen 12uhr ..... treffpkt wie immer ..... 

und ace ..... cool ... kannst ja auch über deinen schatten springen


----------



## NoJan (22. Juni 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> guter deal, jupp ..... dann morgen 12uhr ..... treffpkt wie immer .....
> 
> und ace ..... cool ... kannst ja auch über deinen schatten springen



Ist die Interpunktion angeboren oder geht es nur darum mehr Punkte als Wörter in einem Post zu Posten?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (22. Juni 2012)

@all: Ich bin morgen nicht dabei. Am Wochenende werde ich mit Oberarmsport auf dem Schützenfest verbringen. Bin vorraussichtlich Di. wieder dabei. Und die Tour gestern war auch ziemlich geil, trotz des Regens und btw. eine Zecke hab ich auch gefunden, also immer schön absuchen. 

@crazy: Gern geschehen, dafür ist er ja da  Mit der Sattelstütze ist nur noch die Frage offen, ob das Teil auch in das Sattelrohr von meinem Rahmen passt. 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## aceofspades (22. Juni 2012)

*Weizen : 4    Ouzo : 2  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. Juni 2012)

Hoffe es wurde mein Tschö an alle ausgerichtet, musste zügig zurück nach Bonn weils noch nach Wuppertal ging am Abend. Es lag nicht in meiner Absicht einen ungeduldigen oder unfreundlichen Eindruck zu hinterlassen 
Bis demnächst!


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juni 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Hoffe es wurde mein Tschö an alle ausgerichtet, musste zügig zurück nach Bonn weils noch nach Wuppertal ging am Abend. Es lag nicht in meiner Absicht einen ungeduldigen oder unfreundlichen Eindruck zu hinterlassen
> Bis demnächst!


 
nee, nee, kam nicht so rüber - alles klar und im grünen Bereich 
schönes WE und bis dann


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juni 2012)

Olli_itz schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> hab durch Zufall den Thread hier gefunden und wollte mal kurz Hallo sagen.
> 
> ...


 
Der Ho Chi Ming liegt in der Gegened der Wahnbach Talsperre - geiles Teil - muss du mit etwas Tempo fahren, dann macht der riessig Spass


----------



## crazy_mtb (23. Juni 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> @ Mit der Sattelstütze ist nur noch die Frage offen, ob das Teil auch in das Sattelrohr von meinem Rahmen passt



@nabe ...... sattelstütze hat einen durchmesser von 27,2mm ... dein fully hat wahrscheinlich einen größeren durchmesser .... aber dafür gibt es theoretisch reduzierhülsen ..... im lieferumfang ist auch eine dabei, aber gem. sämtlichen beiträgen zu der sattelstütze sind diese wohl nicht zu empfehlen .... ob eine reduzierhüle generell was taugt, musst du mal uwe fragen ....

noch was: den faltenbalg würde ich auch nicht noch mal kaufen .... der lässt sich nur schwer drüberziehen und dabei hat meiner einen kleinen riss bekommen ... funktion geht vor design ... hab ihn durch ein passend geschnittenes stück fahrradschlauch ersetzt .... viel besser und kostet nix


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. Juni 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @nabe ...... sattelstütze hat einen durchmesser von 27,2mm ... dein fully hat wahrscheinlich einen größeren durchmesser .... aber dafür gibt es theoretisch reduzierhülsen ..... im lieferumfang ist auch eine dabei, aber gem. sämtlichen beiträgen zu der sattelstütze sind diese wohl nicht zu empfehlen .... ob eine reduzierhüle generell was taugt, musst du mal uwe fragen ....
> 
> noch was: den faltenbalg würde ich auch nicht noch mal kaufen .... der lässt sich nur schwer drüberziehen und dabei hat meiner einen kleinen riss bekommen ... funktion geht vor design ... hab ihn durch ein passend geschnittenes stück fahrradschlauch ersetzt .... viel besser und kostet nix



Okay, gut zu wissen, dann werde ich mich am Montag nochmal mit dem Thema befassen. 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (23. Juni 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Der Ho Chi Ming liegt in der Gegened der Wahnbach Talsperre - geiles Teil - muss du mit etwas Tempo fahren, dann macht der riessig Spass



Hier gibts noch ein paar Infos zum Pfad:

http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/lohmar/ho_chi_minh___pfad/


----------



## Olli_itz (23. Juni 2012)

Cool - vielen Dank.

Teile daraus bin ich auch gefahren - aber halt eher durch zufall...
Wollt eh gleich ne runde los - ab Bonn - vielleicht fahren wir da mal vorbei...

Gruß


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juni 2012)

kommen gerade aus dem 7GB zurück - Tour war jetzt doch etwas länger als von mir gewollt, aber die Kerle bekamen einfach nicht genug 
5 Std Tour - hat Spass gemacht - aber  wer putz jetzt meine Wohnung 
geh jetzt ersteinmal Bier kaufen !


----------



## crazy_mtb (23. Juni 2012)

@ace ..... hey, das thema hatten wir eben doch schon ausdiskutiert 

jupp ist schuld


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juni 2012)

[
"If everything seems under control, you're just not going fast enough." - Mario Andretti​[/quote]

hab gerade noch dein Zitat gelesen - finde ich cool 
nur an manchen Stellen ist es besser : " *You´d better keep your bike under control"* sonst gibts AUA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (24. Juni 2012)

mädels.... jungs ..... dieses mal nicht nur politisch korrekt sondern auch die üblichen umgangsformen wahrend

ich habe eine idee  .... eigentlich sind es 3 ideen ....

1.
@ace .... ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass einige unserer mitfahrer an gewissen schlüsselstellen nicht runterfahren .... hey ... die strampeln sich wie wir berghoch .... aber da, wo es richtig spass macht ... ja ... blöd irgendwie ..... lass uns doch mal nen technik-tag im 7gb machen ....samstags .... bachdurchfahrt und wurzel unterhalb weinberge ... wurzel kloster ...... stenzelberg ......ölberg ..... löwenburg .... schmelztal .... tretschbachtal ..... du hast da bestimmt auch noch ideen ..... vielleicht auch den petersberg ..... da man die schlüsselstellen meist mehrfach probieren kann ohne allzu kraftraubende lange anstiege, hätten wir wohl genug pausen zwischen den langen anstiegen ... klar ... der tag würde lang, aber mit genug zu essen und trinken für alle, die die letzten male mitfuhren, machbar ....

@bremse .... du hast doch ne super technik und bist schmerzfrei .... ich werde die steiltreppe von der resaurantplattform runter zur kleinen zwischenstation, wo wir beim eingang immer die räder abstellen, niemals fahren.... bist du dabei??

2.
ich hab zugriff auf ne helmkamera .... hab ace davon erzählt ... er meinte, ich solle die mal mitbringen ..... spiele auch schon längere zeit mit dem gedanken .....

3.
tobias hat nach der letzten gewitterfahrt und schlammschlacht den anfängertreff zum grillen und biertrinken im hinterhof bei sich eingeladen .... das war doch so, tobias .... oder

wir könnten 1-3 kombinieren .... oder einzeln machen .....oder nur 1 + 3 ... persönlich würde es mich selber auch schon mal interessieren, zu sehen wie ich einige stellen fahre und wie andere die fahren ... 


meldet euch einfach, was ihr von der idee haltet ....



wann?? meine jungs haben ab nächstem we ferien und sind 6 wochen bei ihren franz. großeltern .....d.h. ich mache auch urlaub am we 

samstags ist definitiv weniger los als sonntags .... mir aber grundsätzlich egal ......ach ja .... d.h. wohl auch, dass ich die nächsten wochen samstags und sonntags fahre ..... will dabei auch was für die grundlagenausdauer machen .......einfach melden und vielleicht ideen sammeln .... typische grundlagentour wäre z.b. zum radioteleskop effelsberg ..... oder nach altenahr .... jedes mal über venusberg, kottenforst, rheinbach, tomburg, todenfeld ...... 90% straße etwa ... ein paar km im wald in leichtem gelände .... jupp meinte auch, wir sollten so was regelmäßiger machen ..... nur touren am rhein fallen bei gutem wetter definitiv aus .... zu viel los auf der promenade .... also zb. voreifel ....


und auf grund der zahlreichen und unsinnigen interpunktionen .... die genauso unsinnig sind wie die letzten höhenmeter auf der löwenburg am samstag .... ist das wohl ein echt langer beitrag


----------



## aceofspades (24. Juni 2012)

bei dem langen Text muss ich ersteinmal nachdenken  aber jetzt kommt zuerst Fussball


----------



## crazy_mtb (24. Juni 2012)

@ace .... ok .... dann bring ich es auf den punkt ..... alter mann .... wir müssen im ausdauerbereich was tun, sonst fahren uns irgendwann die jungspunde davon .....so viel zu den ga-einheiten


----------



## Nabenschaltung (24. Juni 2012)

Ja, genau, oder halt am Rhein hinsetzen, ich weiß nur nicht obs da erlaubt ist.
Können ja dann zusammenlegen und davon Grillzeug holen. Grill und Kohle hab ich übrigens nicht. Wäre auch eher was für's Wochenende denk ich.


----------



## aceofspades (24. Juni 2012)

können gerne mal ne Flachtour machen - zum Deutschen Eck zum Beispiel - sind hin und zurück 140km - aber Training??  nee - ich habs nicht so mit Training - fahre lieber just for fun 

2 Halbzeit läuft - bis dann


----------



## berghochbremser (24. Juni 2012)

Ich bin zu allem bereit und finde alle vorschläge top!, sonntags kann ich nur nie (training).


----------



## Goldsprint (24. Juni 2012)

@crazy_mtb:

Deine Vorschläge stoßen bei mir auf offene Ohren.
Ich wär dabei!


----------



## crazy_mtb (24. Juni 2012)

@ace .... was ist mit dem technik-training ..... auch darauf keine lust???

@bremse ... super .... dachte ich mir schon .... wie sieht es mit den ga-einheiten aus .... wärst du da auch dabei??


----------



## berghochbremser (24. Juni 2012)

Sischa nur net soviel berghoch.. ;-)

@ace ich meinte mit "training" das ich sonntags nicht kann weil ich training habe... Falls du darauf anspielst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (24. Juni 2012)

cool .... also der plan nimmt züge an ....

@bremse ... samstags ....ga-einheiten .... anstiege in der voreifel sind deutlich weniger kraftraubend, dafür aber auch deutlich länger  zb. von altenahr wieder zurück ca. 280 höhenmeter auf 10km ..... in der voreifel wellig ..... dafür ist aber die tour zeitmäßig länger auf grund der gesamtdistanz von 90-120km ..... so auf 1000-1200 hm kommt man wohl dann auch 

@ace ... sonntags ....mit ace touren (7gb und eifel?), weil er nur fun fährt und mal nach koblenz .... aber das geht nur samstags wegen der vielen leute sonntags auf der rheinpromenade ... du kennst das problem

und irgendwann samstags das techniktraining und anschließendem grillen ... wann?? ... mal terminvorschläge von euch ..... vor allen dingen von tobias ..... und da müssten wir die logistik noch absprechen


----------



## klee84 (24. Juni 2012)

Mensch, Crazy, du machst ja deinem Namen alle Ehre 

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall bei allen Sachen dabei, nur nicht die nächsten drei Wochenenden (die gehen leider fürs Lernen drauf )
Ab dem 17.7. bin ich für jede Tour und jeden Grillabend zu haben


----------



## Nabenschaltung (24. Juni 2012)

Kommenden Samstag muss ich mal in Erfahrung bringen. Sollten am besten auch mal schauen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Ob wir das bei mir machen oder uns eine Location nach unserem Techniktraining suchen. 

Wie solls überhaupt, bezüglich der Fahrtechnik, ablaufen bzw. was habt ihr euch vorgestellt? 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## crazy_mtb (24. Juni 2012)

@nabe .... die wichtigsten schlüsselstellen liegen halt in den o.g. trails .... und die fahren wir ab .... kommen hin ... bremse fährt zu erst .... gucken .... und nachfahren ....vorher vielleicht kurz erklären, wie und warum man so fährt ... und zb hinweis bzgl übersetzung oder schalten etc etc ....wenn's nicht klappt ... zurück ... noch mal ... 


@klee .... hey, haben mädels eigentlich immer extrawünsche 
also: termin techniktraining nach dem 17.7.

p.s:
@all: der sommer steht vor der tür ... am we gehts auf die 30°c ..... @klee ... ich wünsche dir ganz besonders viel spass beim lernen .... ich werde an dich denken .... aber da musst du durch

p.p.s @all: dieses we sind meine jungs noch da


----------



## aceofspades (25. Juni 2012)

hier mal der Wetter Forcast für diese Woche - sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus - mal sehen was geht


----------



## berghochbremser (26. Juni 2012)

heute um achtzehnhundert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (26. Juni 2012)

klar, Achtzehnhundert : 00  oder sind die Nullen schon mit drin


----------



## crazy_mtb (26. Juni 2012)

da bin ich doch dabei - wenn ich vom schoss meiner chefin runterkomme .... hoffentlich ist sie schnell


----------



## aceofspades (26. Juni 2012)

auf special Wunsch der Fussballverrückten (Jupp ) werde ich am Mittwoch fahren und nicht Donnerstag

also mein Plan für diese Woche

Dienstag 18:00
Mittwoch 18:00
Donnerstag bin ich dann nicht dabei


----------



## klee84 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bin heute auch dabei  ob ich mittwoch auch fahre, mache ich mal von heute abhängig 

Ich freu mich schon aufs schwitzen


----------



## Nabenschaltung (26. Juni 2012)

Ich werd mich nachher auch anschließen. Morgen bin ich nicht dabein, und am Donnerstag dreh ich vielleicht allein ne Runde, mal sehen. 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Goldsprint (26. Juni 2012)

Bin auch wieder am Start!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (26. Juni 2012)

Von der vorletzten Tour, letzten Donnerstag. 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## crazy_mtb (27. Juni 2012)

ich bin dabei heute abend ....


----------



## aceofspades (27. Juni 2012)

na dann bestell mal gutes wetter


----------



## klee84 (27. Juni 2012)

ich wohl eher nicht...ich sag nur Rücken, Schulter und überhaupt = ALT  

Wünsche euch ne schöne Tour, ich denke dann mal ab und zu an euch, wenn ich mir Statistik reinziehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (27. Juni 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> ich wohl eher nicht...ich sag nur Rücken, Schulter und überhaupt = ALT
> 
> Wünsche euch ne schöne Tour, ich denke dann mal ab und zu an euch, wenn ich mir Statistik reinziehe



@Klee84 
Naja was soll ich dazu sagen, habe ja einen Nagel im Schuesselbein und darf nicht Biken seid 7 Wochen, aber gleich gibt's Neuigkeiten wann ich wieder fahren darf  Die XrayBilder sind da!!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juni 2012)

Ich schließe mich auch einfach mal wieder an  Schlage dann aber so ab 20Uhr den Rückweg ein...


----------



## gerdu (27. Juni 2012)

Dann muß ich wohl auch ..


----------



## klee84 (27. Juni 2012)

snail schrieb:


> @Klee84
> Naja was soll ich dazu sagen, habe ja einen Nagel im Schuesselbein und darf nicht Biken seid 7 Wochen, aber gleich gibt's Neuigkeiten wann ich wieder fahren darf  Die XrayBilder sind da!!!



Autsch... ok, da habe ich doch lieber Rücken!!
Drück dir die Daumen, dass du bald wieder in den Sattel darfst!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juni 2012)

Noch sind 4,5 Stunden Zeit zum Schonen des Rückens und für Statistik


----------



## crazy_mtb (27. Juni 2012)

ich schwanke inzwischen, ob ich heute einen total faulen mache .... suche noch meine motivation


----------



## Deleted 218042 (27. Juni 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ich schwanke inzwischen, ob ich heute einen total faulen mache .... suche noch meine motivation



Du kannst mich doch nicht mit Uwe, Gerd und Andi alleine lassen!


----------



## snail (27. Juni 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Autsch... ok, da habe ich doch lieber Rücken!!
> Drück dir die Daumen, dass du bald wieder in den Sattel darfst!


Tja Bilder sehen nicht so schlecht aus, aber leider auch nicht so toll, das ich wieder Biken könnte ! Muss wohl doch noch 4-6 Wochen Pause einlegen, bis der Knochen ganz zusammengewachsen ist, schnief


----------



## crazy_mtb (27. Juni 2012)

jupp ... awfully sorry ..... hab meine motivation noch nicht wieder gefunden .... ich bin heute faul und pflege mein übergewicht .... alea jacta est


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Juni 2012)

Derzeit diskutiere ich zwar noch mit zwei leicht schleifenden Bremsbelägen, werde aber bei Erfolg um 18 Uhr da sein


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Juni 2012)

Ich zu faul und noch zu erschöpft von gestern.
Ich wünsch viel Spaß. Bis gum nächsten Mal.


----------



## klee84 (27. Juni 2012)

snail schrieb:


> Tja Bilder sehen nicht so schlecht aus, aber leider auch nicht so toll, das ich wieder Biken könnte ! Muss wohl doch noch 4-6 Wochen Pause einlegen, bis der Knochen ganz zusammengewachsen ist, schnief




uff, da ist der Sommer ja fast vorbei  ich hoffe, es war wenigstens eine "ganz heftige Stelle", wo es passiert ist und nicht so was wie "einfach umgefallen" (das ist nämlich nem Kumpel am zweiten Tag im Skiurlaub passiert, ganz ohne Alkohol ...)


----------



## snail (27. Juni 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> uff, da ist der Sommer ja fast vorbei  ich hoffe, es war wenigstens eine "ganz heftige Stelle", wo es passiert ist und nicht so was wie "einfach umgefallen" (das ist nämlich nem Kumpel am zweiten Tag im Skiurlaub passiert, ganz ohne Alkohol ...)


Tja es war eigentlich eine einfache Stelle, wo es passiert war. War alles etwas dumm gelaufen. Aber es gibt Tage, da sollte man besser zu hasue bleiben, dann wäre  so was nicht passiert "alors la vie est juste ca"


----------



## crazy_mtb (27. Juni 2012)

hi marc .... aber mal schön wieder was von dir zu hören ..... das ist ja echt blöd .... da hatte ich wohl damals glück .... bei mir steckten die gebrochenen enden zusammen ..... keine op notwendig .... 6 wochen einen "rucksackverband", der die schultern leicht nach hinten zog und fixierte ... und das wars ...... und leute, wie die zeit vergeht .... das war 2001 glaube ich ....aus meinem früheren leben als mtb-ler ..... heute bin ich ja vernünftiger 

anyway ... ich habe gehört, du hast die zeit gut genutzt und warst im urlaub .... muss ja so ziemlich das kontrastprogramm zum 7gb gewesen sein


----------



## snail (27. Juni 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> hi marc .... aber mal schön wieder was von dir zu hören ..... das ist ja echt blöd .... da hatte ich wohl damals glück .... bei mir steckten die gebrochenen enden zusammen ..... keine op notwendig .... 6 wochen einen "rucksackverband", der die schultern leicht nach hinten zog und fixierte ... und das wars ...... und leute, wie die zeit vergeht .... das war 2001 glaube ich ....aus meinem früheren leben als mtb-ler ..... heute bin ich ja vernünftiger
> 
> anyway ... ich habe gehört, du hast die zeit gut genutzt und warst im urlaub .... muss ja so ziemlich das kontrastprogramm zum 7gb gewesen sein



Jup war im Urlaub und auch in den Bergen, aber der sportliche Anteil war sehr gering. Etwas Wandern und Bowling spielen. Den Rest der Zeit habe ich die Sonne verbracht, die EM Spiele und das ein oder andere kühle Weizen zu geniesen  . Alles in allem ein gelungener Ulaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (27. Juni 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ich zu faul und noch zu erschöpft von gestern.
> Ich wünsch viel Spaß. Bis gum nächsten Mal.



 ace hat ja mal wieder was für seinen ruf getan ..... ich glaube ihn ja inzwischen zu kennen ...... es gibt auch deutlich weniger anstrengende touren um an die höhenmeter zu kommen ..... aber wenn es dich tröstet ... wenn du ein paar wochen regelmäßig 2-3mal fährst, dann tun dir am nächsten tag auch nicht mehr die beine weh


----------



## crazy_mtb (27. Juni 2012)

@marc ....dann bis bald ....ist ein überschaubarer zeitraum und bis zum spätsommer bist wieder fit ....und dann kommt noch mal ne richtig gute zeit fürs 7gb ....so hab ich das in erinnerung ... traumhaft


----------



## AndiBonn86 (27. Juni 2012)

war heute ne schöne entspannte tour durchs siebengebirge! hier und dort mal ein paar höhenmeter hochgerollt  habt was verpasst


----------



## aceofspades (27. Juni 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> war heute ne schöne entspannte tour durchs siebengebirge! hier und dort mal ein paar höhenmeter hochgerollt  habt was verpasst


 
 ... die spinnen die Römer


----------



## crazy_mtb (29. Juni 2012)

die kids sind dieses we von heute bis morgen abend bei mir ... d.h. ich werde wohl sonntag fahren ......

was macht der rest der bande?? ....ace, wie siehts bei dir aus??


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Juni 2012)

ICh würde evtl. Morgen früh fahren wollen.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (29. Juni 2012)

Ich wollt morgen früh auch 'ne Runde drehen, so um 8 Uhr wollt ich los. Bevor es zu warm wird.


----------



## crazy_mtb (29. Juni 2012)

@nabe .... krasse uhrzeit fürs we


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Juni 2012)

8 uhr?? Komm mal klar! ;-)


----------



## Goldsprint (29. Juni 2012)

Echt krass der Typ...

@Nabenschaltung:
Du machst mir Angst!

Ich fahr morgen zum Speci Concept Store nach Düsseldorf und lass da mal meine Kurbel bzw. mein Tretlager checken.

Vielleicht könnt ich So schon wieder aufm Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (29. Juni 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @nabe .... krasse uhrzeit fürs we



joa muss, zum Wach werden sollte es reichen 

Hab nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass um dieser Uhrzeit der Wald noch frei von leicht reizbaren alten Menschen ist und sowieso noch einiges morgen vor hab.


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Juni 2012)

Diesen sonntag kann ich ausnahmsweise auch mal,wenn wir ein paar zusammenbekommen verschiebe ich den ausritt von morgen auf sonntag.

Bissel technik?


----------



## Goldsprint (29. Juni 2012)

Klingt gut. Mal schauen, was die morgen bei Speci sagen.


----------



## aceofspades (29. Juni 2012)

am Samstag bin ich definitive raus - aber am Sonntag wäre ich dabei - hab auch nen netten neuen Trial von den Nachtbikern kennen gelernt


----------



## crazy_mtb (29. Juni 2012)

@ace ... @bremse ..... @gold  .....sieht ja fast so aus, als ob wir dann zu viert sind ..... um wieviel uhr denn

technik ist immer gut .... aber sonntags sind legionen von wanderern unterwegs ....


----------



## Goldsprint (29. Juni 2012)

Auf jeden Fall nicht 8 Uhr


----------



## aceofspades (30. Juni 2012)

8:30 ??? - ne ne ne - let´s keep the church in the village  es ist WE - wie siehts mit 11:00 oder 12:00 aus??


----------



## Goldsprint (30. Juni 2012)

12:00 Uhr ist schon eher nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## crazy_mtb (30. Juni 2012)

ich find 12uhr für nen sonntag auch ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (30. Juni 2012)

12 ist mir etwas zuspät. Eher 10 oder 10.30uhr. Will noch etwas vom sonntag haben.


----------



## crazy_mtb (30. Juni 2012)

10:30 geht wohl auch ... aber das heißt natürlich früh aufstehen .... 

ace .... was sagst du dazu


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht jemand zusätzlich heute Interesse an ner Tour ??  Nur so nen bissel raus kommen...


----------



## aceofspades (30. Juni 2012)

@ Uhrzeit für Sonntag ist mir eigentlich egal - nur eben nicht 08:00

@ Andi : nee, heute mach ich nix, muss noch ein paar Dinge erledigen


----------



## crazy_mtb (30. Juni 2012)

dann lasst uns für morgen doch 10:30 uhr festhalten ... treffpkt wie immer


----------



## berghochbremser (30. Juni 2012)

Sauber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. Juni 2012)

Hab mich für heute doch noch umentschieden und mich den Endurobikern vom Bundesrad Bonn angeschlossen. Um zwei Uhr gings los und damit auch der Regen, und es war schlamm mit schlamm und sand mit schlamm mit matsch. Wär ich vielleicht doch besser um acht gefahren, da war es noch trocken  , naja hätte hätte Fahrradkette.
Die Tour ging über den Venusberg und Kottenforst, hab keine Ahnung wie lang, weit und hoch, da nach kurzer Zeit mein Handy den Geist aufgegeben hat. War viel mit Technik dabei und habs souverän hinbekommen ... zu 70%  Wenn ich morgen kein Besuch von meinen Eltern bekäme, dann würde ich morgen mit euch mitfahren.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß, Wetter sieht ja gut aus für morgen


----------



## aceofspades (30. Juni 2012)

10:30


----------



## Deleted 218042 (30. Juni 2012)

Cool, nachtbiken im Sommer!


----------



## aceofspades (1. Juli 2012)

hab jetzt ne richtig schöne Zerrung im Oberschenkel - ohh das Alter - hoffe dass das sich wieder gibt - Dienstag hab ich einen Termin und kann nicht fahren - bin dann Donnerstag wieder dabei, falls der Oberschenkel wieder fit ist


----------



## crazy_mtb (1. Juli 2012)

ace, heute war nicht unser tag ..... mich hat es heute gleich 2 mal zerrissen ..... ok ... nur leichte hautabschürfungen ... das übliche halt .... aber im letzten anstieg des tages zur löwenburg ist mein schaltauge dann gebrochen ..... bremse hat dann ein singlespeed aus meinem bike gebastelt und ich bin dann noch die breiberge und spitzkehren nach rhöndorf runter ... und dann mit der bahn nach bonn zurück ..... so ein sch......

ruf morgen gleich bei canyon an .... ich vermute allerdings, dass ich dienstag nicht dabei bin ... frühestens dienstag am späten nachmittag habe ich das schaltauge .... kette drauf und schaltung einstellen braucht auch seine zeit .... alles blöd

ach ja .... lektion aus den stürzen heute .... ich sollte meine lust auf geschwindigkeit und adrenalin wohl etwas zügeln ....


----------



## Nabenschaltung (1. Juli 2012)

Ohje, da habter scheinbar keine lockere Tour hinter euch gelassen.
Ich werd auch erst Donnerstag wieder mitfahren, morgen ein bisschen Fuppes und Dienstag ne Runde laufen, muss auch mal wieder sein.
@crazy: ich sach mal, wer schnell unterwegs ist, hat auch wenig zeit zum reagieren


----------



## berghochbremser (1. Juli 2012)

Crazy-Schildkröte , ich schulde dir ein bier! War trotz allem ne schöne ausfahrt!


----------



## aceofspades (1. Juli 2012)

was für ein interessanter Tag  und ich dachte den schwierige Teil hätten wir gefahren als ich noch dabei war  aber solange es nur Schürfwunden sind gehts ja .... ist ja immer gut wenn ein Mechaniker dabei ist - ich hätte klug********n können und hätte dir dann geholfen zu schieben


----------



## berghochbremser (2. Juli 2012)

da morgen hier nix los ist, werde ich mich den gemütlichen anschließen.


----------



## aceofspades (2. Juli 2012)

für die Dienstag Ausfahrt sieht es schlecht aus - es haben schon einige abgesagt - dann wieder Donnerstag in alter Frische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (2. Juli 2012)

Soweit ich weiß wollte LeJupp heute fahren. Ich wär so oder so erst Donnerstag wieder dabei. 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. Juli 2012)

also ich hab das schaltauge schon ... war heute extra in koblenz ..... und wollte morgen nach meiner fortbildung auch ins 7gb starten ..... 

aber jetzt muss ich erst mal schrauben


----------



## berghochbremser (2. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> also ich hab das schaltauge schon ... war heute extra in koblenz ..... und wollte morgen nach meiner fortbildung auch ins 7gb starten .....
> 
> aber jetzt muss ich erst mal schrauben


 

Sauber!, dann fahr mit mir bei den gemütlichen mit, du wirst da keinerlei Probleme haben!


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. Juli 2012)

jungs ... ich bin gut ... schaltauge ist montiert ... schaltwerk dito und eingestellt ... schaltet rauf und runter wie neu .... übung macht den meister

jooo ... dann mach ich mal nen gemütlichen .... wann starten die jungs denn morgen


----------



## klee84 (2. Juli 2012)

Wenns der schreibtisch zulässt, wäre ich auch am donnerstag dabei


----------



## aceofspades (2. Juli 2012)

@crazy : Hut ab, du wirst noch zum richtigen Schrauber 

ich bin ja sooo 
hab mir am Sonntag ne Zerrung geholt - heute am Montag gings dann aber wieder - hab dann heute abend Fussball gespielt - Ergebnis: in beiden Oberschenkeln ne Zerrung 
Ich hoffe nur dass ich das schnell wieder in den Griff bekomme - hab keine Lust auf ne längere Pause - mannn bin ich


----------



## klee84 (2. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> @crazy : Hut ab, du wirst noch zum richtigen Schrauber
> 
> ich bin ja sooo
> hab mir am Sonntag ne Zerrung geholt - heute am Montag gings dann aber wieder - hab dann heute abend Fussball gespielt - Ergebnis: in beiden Oberschenkeln ne Zerrung
> Ich hoffe nur dass ich das schnell wieder in den Griff bekomme - hab keine Lust auf ne längere Pause - mannn bin ich




Ich sag nur VOLTAREN!!!  Baldige Genesung!!!


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. Juli 2012)

ace, das ist das alter ..... zukünftig sollten wir ne seniorengruppe aufmachen .... incl. aufwärmtraining und stretching .....

spass beiseite ... das ist ja echt sch.... keiner kennt die trails wie du ... und du kennst ja meinen orientierungssinn .... da ist keiner


----------



## klee84 (2. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ach ja .... lektion aus den stürzen heute .... ich sollte meine lust auf geschwindigkeit und adrenalin wohl etwas zügeln ....



*räusper*... das Thema hatten wir doch erst letzte Woche gehabt  aber zum Glück ist ja nichts schlimmes passiert!! Hast ja das jute Rasierwasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (2. Juli 2012)

@klee .... 

ja ja .....

und das rasierwasser tut nur im ersten moment richtig weh ... ein kurzes aufstöhnen und dann ist es gut.... die wunden verheilen damit deutlich schneller als mit betaisodona


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> @crazy : Hut ab, du wirst noch zum richtigen Schrauber
> 
> ich bin ja sooo
> hab mir am Sonntag ne Zerrung geholt - heute am Montag gings dann aber wieder - hab dann heute abend Fussball gespielt - Ergebnis: in beiden Oberschenkeln ne Zerrung
> Ich hoffe nur dass ich das schnell wieder in den Griff bekomme - hab keine Lust auf ne längere Pause - mannn bin ich


 
Klarer Fall von Übertrainiertheit: Letzte Woche Mittwoch noch jede Rampe auf dem Hinterrad hoch, und jetzt so was ... gute Besserung! B.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Juli 2012)

hatte überlegt mich hier nochmal anzuschließen, da bei den nachtbikern aus unterschiedlichsten gründen net viel geht... 
sollen wir eine runde der "zusammengeschlossenen dezimierten" fahren oder fahrt ihr schon sicher bei den gemütlichfahrern mit?


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2012)

Hey Andi,
abwerben gilt nicht 

Kannst auch gerne bei uns nochmal mitfahren, Training 

grüße
C.


----------



## bikeadventure (3. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich wäre heute 17:30 Uhr dabei für ne gemütliche Runde. Oder auch mehr als 1000HM ;-)

Ist jemand anderes da, oder muss ich mein Weizen allein auf dem Ölberg trinken?

cu

4p


----------



## bikeadventure (3. Juli 2012)

Hi,

habe gerade in anderem Forenbereich erfahren, dass der Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr am Park & Ride (P&R) gegenüber Detecon (Übergang Landgrabenweg in Oberkasseler Str.) ist.

Bin dann da...

cu

4p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (3. Juli 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> hatte überlegt mich hier nochmal anzuschließen, da bei den nachtbikern aus unterschiedlichsten gründen net viel geht...
> sollen wir eine runde der "zusammengeschlossenen dezimierten" fahren oder fahrt ihr schon sicher bei den gemütlichfahrern mit?



hi andi .... bin heute bei den gemütlichen dabei .... mal bei denen reinschnuppern ...


----------



## aceofspades (3. Juli 2012)

immer diese Fremdgeher - reinschnuppern ja - aber wiederkommen


----------



## crazy_mtb (3. Juli 2012)

klar .... bin donnerstag mit von der partie ...... wie siehts denn bei dir aus ... was macht die zerrung .... 

und morgen abend (mittwoch) wollte ich auch fahren .... so ab 17:30uhr könnte ich starten ....18uhr wäre aber auch ok .... noch jemand dabei??


----------



## berghochbremser (4. Juli 2012)

und morgen abend (mittwoch) wollte ich auch fahren .... so ab 17:30uhr könnte ich starten ....18uhr wäre aber auch ok .... noch jemand dabei??[/quote]


ich mach heute nen ruhigen, bin Do. aber auch wieder dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> klar .... bin donnerstag mit von der partie ...... wie siehts denn bei dir aus ... was macht die zerrung ....
> 
> und morgen abend (mittwoch) wollte ich auch fahren .... so ab 17:30uhr könnte ich starten ....18uhr wäre aber auch ok .... noch jemand dabei??



die Zerrung ist auf dem Wege der Besserung - bin heute mit dem Bike in der Firma und auf dem Flachen geht es ganz gut - werde aber heute nochmals aussetzten, auch wenns schwer fällt - will nix kaputt machen

wie war es bei den Gemütlichfahrern ? bist mitgekommen


----------



## sun909 (4. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wie war es bei den Gemütlichfahrern ? bist mitgekommen



Sicher sicher, wir lassen keinen (na ja, kaum einen  ) im Wald zurück...

Darf gerne wiederkommen, wer sonst mal "schnuppern" möchte, ist auch gern gesehen.

Schönen Gruß und gute Besserung für die Zerrung
sun909


----------



## klee84 (4. Juli 2012)

Bin leider auch am do nicht dabei...neben dem schreibtisch darf ich jetzt auch das bett hüten...grippaler infekt. Ätzend!  
Wünsche euch morgen abend aber eine tolle tour, hoffentlich bist du, ace, dann wieder fit!!


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> die Zerrung ist auf dem Wege der Besserung - bin heute mit dem Bike in der Firma und auf dem Flachen geht es ganz gut - werde aber heute nochmals aussetzten, auch wenns schwer fällt - will nix kaputt machen
> 
> wie war es bei den Gemütlichfahrern ? bist mitgekommen



klar ace ... hast du was anderes erwartet ..... jungs sind ok .... war von der strecke und den gefahrenen hm nur ein bisserl kurz  .... nomen est omen


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Juli 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Bin leider auch am do nicht dabei...neben dem schreibtisch darf ich jetzt auch das bett hüten...grippaler infekt. Ätzend!
> Wünsche euch morgen abend aber eine tolle tour, hoffentlich bist du, ace, dann wieder fit!!



dir auch gute besserung .... was machst du denn für sachen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Juli 2012)

War ja gestern auch um 19:00 am Kloster um noch nen bissel mitzuradeln, aber dann kam der Ulli dazwischen und so bin ich mit ihm weiter gezogen  Um wieviel Uhr ward ihr denn dann am Kloster? Ich hoffe der Michael musste nicht mehr so lange alleine warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Juli 2012)

wir waren 10min später dann auch da ... ein- oder zwei technische defekte und ein sturz eines mitfahrers hatten wohl den zeitplan etwas durcheinander gebracht


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo Carsten , fahrt ihr jetzt heute? bei dem Wetter halte ich es nicht aus - ich glaube ich versuchs einfach mal - abbrechen kann ich ich immer.

Wann wollt ihr los - 17:30 oder 18:00


----------



## Nabenschaltung (4. Juli 2012)

Ich versuch auch mal heut mit dabei zu sein. Bin dafür dann morgen nicht dabei. Wetter sieht für morgen sowieso schlecht aus. 
Achja, 18 Uhr wär mir recht. 

_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Juli 2012)

alles klar jungs ... dann 18uhr ... seminar geht bei mir auch was länger


----------



## berghochbremser (4. Juli 2012)

Jungs, machen jetzt alle Schlapp für morgen (ich kann nur morgen)?


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juli 2012)

yepp, 18:00

morgen?? mal sehen wie´s läuft und wies Wetter wird


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Juli 2012)

@bremse .. wenn es morgen nicht hagelt, bin ich auch wieder dabei


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Juli 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> War ja gestern auch um 19:00 am Kloster um noch nen bissel mitzuradeln, aber dann kam der Ulli dazwischen und so bin ich mit ihm weiter gezogen  Um wieviel Uhr ward ihr denn dann am Kloster? Ich hoffe der Michael musste nicht mehr so lange alleine warten.



Nein ihr wart gerade weg da kamen sie schon.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (4. Juli 2012)

Man war das Geil heute! Geiles Wetter und geile Trails. Mir tut zwar alles weh, aber dann hat es sich ja gelohnt 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (4. Juli 2012)

alles weh ???? mannn die bist 21J - in dem Alter spürt man doch keine Schmerzen 

Anyhow, meine Muskeln haben gehalten - hab jetzt nochmals Voltaren draufgeschmiert und hoffe dass das Zeug die Zerrung vollens raustreibt - ein ist klar - nie wieder Fussball 

wenns morgen nicht gerade schüttet bin ich doch gerne wieder dabei


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Juli 2012)

jepp .... war richtig gut heute ....aber ich hätte gerne mal trails ohne brombeerhecken ... mein linker arm sieht inzwischen aus ... ich kann es euch sagen ..... aber immer der linke und immer die selbe stelle ... nur die brombeerhecken sind nicht immer die selben..... aua


----------



## Goldsprint (5. Juli 2012)

Wie siehts heute bei euch aus? Ich wär am Start.


----------



## crazy_mtb (5. Juli 2012)

ace, bremse und meinereiner sind auch am start .... ist aber wetterabhängig .... gewitterwahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 50%... wenns nicht regnet fahren wir


----------



## Goldsprint (5. Juli 2012)

Alles klar. Dann evtl. bis später.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (5. Juli 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann evtl. bis später.



Das Wetter sieht ja erstmal trocken aus, Ace und ich starten um 18:00 bei der Telekom...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (5. Juli 2012)

ICh komme och..


----------



## Goldsprint (5. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei!
Bis gleich.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Juli 2012)

... eindrucksvoll; gibt es - bis auf Bett und Arbeitsplatz - noch einen Ort, an dem ihr mehr Zeit verbringt als im Sattel? Viel Spaß bei der Tour, kann leider nicht!


----------



## berghochbremser (5. Juli 2012)

1. Arbeitsblatt
2. Sattel
3. Bett

MAn muss ja prioritäten setzen!


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2012)

es muss mehr Abwechslung rein :

hallo, ich glaube wir sollten etwas mehr Variationen ins Spiel bringen um nicht immer das selbe zu fahren.

wie wäre es mit:
- Abendrunde an die Wahnbach Talsperre - Todestrail und Zurück (~60km)
- Abendrunde nach Köln - Biergarten und zurück (~ 80km)
- WE Tour nach Koblenz - Deutsches Eck (~ 140km)

könnten wir doch machen oder


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Tour nach Koblenz - Deutsches Eck (~ 140km) könnten wir doch machen oder


 
Moin, eben dies hatte ich mir letzte Woche überlegt, und zwar als Tagestour über den Rheinsteig von Bonn nach Koblenz: "Ein langer Tag auf dem Rheinsteig".

Da es Sonntags dafür klar zu voll ist, und während der Woche wohl nur wenige einen Tag Urlaub opfen möchten, bietet sich dafür wohl ein Samstag an. Start sollte wegen der doch recht langen und anspruchsvollen Etappe spätestens um 9 Uhr sein. Eine Mittagsrast, zwei kleinere Pausen, im Übrigen zügig-gleichmäßiges Fahren im kraftschonenden Marathon-Stil. Höhenmeter insgesamt wohl klar über 2.5Td, davon der größere Teil wohl im letzten Teil der Strecke, also nicht zu unterschätzen. Wär' das was? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. Juli 2012)

Hat hier heute jemand Interesse an nem Tourchen?? Wahnbach und Ho Chi Minh um mal die Idee vom Ace aufzugreifen


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Moin, eben dies hatte ich mir letzte Woche überlegt, und zwar als Tagestour über den Rheinsteig von Bonn nach Koblenz: "Ein langer Tag auf dem Rheinsteig".
> 
> Da es Sonntags dafür klar zu voll ist, und während der Woche wohl nur wenige einen Tag Urlaub opfen möchten, bietet sich dafür wohl ein Samstag an. Start sollte wegen der doch recht langen und anspruchsvollen Etappe spätestens um 9 Uhr sein. Eine Mittagsrast, zwei kleinere Pausen, im Übrigen zügig-gleichmäßiges Fahren im kraftschonenden Marathon-Stil. Höhenmeter insgesamt wohl klar über 2.5Td, davon der größere Teil wohl im letzten Teil der Strecke, also nicht zu unterschätzen. Wär' das was? Grüße Bernd.



Hi Bernd,
hört sich reizvoll an  Wir sind Teile davon gefahren.

Ist aber ziemlich hart und ihr solltet die Karte zur Hilfe nehmen.

Der Rheinsteig geht ja immer komplett bis in die Dörfer am Rhein runter, es bietet sich oftmals an, der gelben Markierung (Rheinhöhenweg?) dann zu folgen. 

Ansonsten wird es an einem Tag nicht zu schaffen sein...Hin und wieder ist es nicht wirklich fahrbar...

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> hört sich reizvoll an  Wir sind Teile davon gefahren. Ist aber ziemlich hart und ihr solltet die Karte zur Hilfe nehmen. Der Rheinsteig geht ja immer komplett bis in die Dörfer am Rhein runter, es bietet sich oftmals an, der gelben Markierung (Rheinhöhenweg?) dann zu folgen. Ansonsten wird es an einem Tag nicht zu schaffen sein...Hin und wieder ist es nicht wirklich fahrbar... schönen gruß C.


 
Moin Carsten, würde die Strecke vroab planen und so abändern, daß wir nach Möglichkeit auf der Höhe bleiben und die nicht fahrbaren Kletterpassagen vermeiden. In Verbindung mit einem Start um 8:30 Uhr an der Endhaltestelle der STR 66 oder noch besser am Eingang Schmelztal müßte die Tour dann bis Sonnenuntergang zu schaffen sein, bleibt aber eine gewisse Herausforderung ... und falls es nicht ganz klappt, könnten wir mit dem letzten Licht zum nächsten Bahnhof, von denen es genügend gibt, abfahren. Bist Du dabei?  Grüße Bernd.


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2012)

@Andi : war jetzt Mittwoch u. Donnerstag unterwegs - werde heute mal die Beine hochlegen - ansonsten würde ich die Wahnbachtalsperre gerne mal abends angehen

@Bernd: ich wäre dabei - aber ich denke du redest nicht von morgen ??
muss morgen meine Bremsen richten und Wetter ist eh bescheiden.
Wir sollten dann auch 3,4 -5 Leute zusammen bekommen damit es Spass macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (6. Juli 2012)

@ace .... alle 3 vorschläge 

@rosinante .... man(n) braucht herausforderungen im leben .... ich wäre dabei .... und wenn du das auch noch planst .... dann ....

könnte auch noch was beitragen .... von bonn über venusberg/kottenforst nach rheinbach zur tomburg .....dann alternativ:
- nach altenahr
- zum radioteleskop effelsberg
- zur burg satzvey

@andi .... sorry ... ich war 3 tage in folge unterwegs ... heute mache ich einen faulen und techn. dienst am bike

@all .... bin sonntag wieder am start .... noch jemand dabei???


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Moin Carsten, würde die Strecke vroab planen und so abändern, daß wir nach Möglichkeit auf der Höhe bleiben und die nicht fahrbaren Kletterpassagen vermeiden. In Verbindung mit einem Start um 8:30 Uhr an der Endhaltestelle der STR 66 oder noch besser am Eingang Schmelztal müßte die Tour dann bis Sonnenuntergang zu schaffen sein, bleibt aber eine gewisse Herausforderung ... und falls es nicht ganz klappt, könnten wir mit dem letzten Licht zum nächsten Bahnhof, von denen es genügend gibt, abfahren. Bist Du dabei?  Grüße Bernd.



Hi Bernd,
Start so früh wie möglich ist ein guter Plan 

Schau mal, wieviele HM du auf deinem Plan hast, dann entscheide ich das...

Bock hätte ich schon, aber muß auch realistisch für die Beine sein 

schönes WE!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Juli 2012)

@ alle Interessenten an "Ein langer Tag am Rhein": Realistischerweise muß mit mindestens ca. 2,8Td HM gerechnet werden; das ist schon eine Ansage, aber verteilt auf die Fahrzeit ist dies bei einigermaßen gleichmäßiger und rund-zügiger Fahrweise machbar, wenn die Grundkondition stimmt, und falls die ganz Wilden sich ein, zwei Tage vorher ein Stück weit zurücknehmen und Kräfte sparen können ;-) . Ich denke auch, daß wir so 5-10 FahrerInnen (gell, klee!) sein sollten; weniger ist weniger Spaß, mehr kompliziert die Koordination. Ich dachte nicht unbedingt an den morgigen Tag, auch deshalb, weil ich nicht da sein werde ... . Als Datum bieten sich aus meiner Sicht an Sa., der 21.7., oder Sa., der 28.7. Ich könnte auch Fr., der 20.7., oder Fr., der 27.7.; Vorteil: Freie Wege und trails. Bei hinreichendem Anfangsinteresse würde ich in die Planung einsteigen, gerne auch mit weiterer sach- und kartenkundiger Unterstützung! Grüße Bernd.


----------



## crazy_mtb (6. Juli 2012)

alter schwede ..... das wird ein langer tag ... >2800hm ist ne hausnummer .... mir schwant, dass ich danach 3 tage lang nicht mehr sitzen kann....

ich werde gleich mal beim adfc bei mir in der breite str. vorbeischauen ... und falls die heute nicht offen haben, die nächsten tage .... vielleicht haben die kartenmaterial für den rheinsteig


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2012)

ich schau mal in Internet nach GPS Tracks - das gibt es doch 100%


----------



## klee84 (6. Juli 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... Ich denke auch, daß wir so 5-10 FahrerInnen (gell, klee!) sein sollten..



Danke, danke Bernd 

Ich wäre dabei, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich tatsächlich die ganze Strecke inkl JEDEM hm packe... aber wie war das mit dem Vorteil des 7gb, runter gehts meistens zum Rhein und dann easy zurück  

Kartenmaterial hätte ich ne Fahrradkarte von Köln-Bonn-Koblenz, allerdings nicht so detailiiert. Hab mal nen Ausschnitt abfotografiert (bin nicht so der Crack im Kartenlesen), könnt ihr damit was anfangen??

LG von der Statistikfront


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2012)

hi all,

hab gerade einen Tourenbericht der Rheinland-Biker gelesen
http://www.mtb-rheinlandbiker.de/2012/05/hardcore-siebengebirge.html

was die als Hardcore Tour bezeichnen machen wir 2mal die Woche 

ich sach nur:  die Anfänger rollen 

nur mit ihren Höhenmesser stimmt wohl was nicht -ist wohl GPS und noch dazu ein schlechtes


----------



## crazy_mtb (6. Juli 2012)

na ja ... ne 90km tour rollen wir auch nicht unter der woche ... auch nicht wenn wir hin- und rückweg mit einrechnen .....und dann dachte ich ... hey ... so ne homepage ist ja cool ... könnten wir ja auch mal machen .... so mit fotos und so ... aber dann dämmerte es mir ... mensch, müssen die viele pausen machen für die fotos .... neee ... dann lieber rollen


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2012)

... die Truppe kommt aus Bornheim - das sind ja schon hin und zurück 50km ... und laut Tourenbeschreibung war das nicht so dolle ... anyhow wir machen ja keinen Leistungssport und ich schon zweimal nicht ...

die Jungs haben einen richtig guten Blog ... vor einiger Zeit machte ich schon einen Draft aber das Feedback war doch sehr zurückhaltend - alleine mach ich das nicht - vielleicht denken wir nochmals darüber nach ob wir so was machen wollen

http://bikenfun.blogspot.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (6. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> ... die Truppe kommt aus Bornheim - das sind ja schon hin und zurück 50km ... und laut Tourenbeschreibung war das nicht so dolle ... anyhow wir machen ja keinen Leistungssport und ich schon zweimal nicht ...
> 
> die Jungs haben einen richtig guten Blog ... vor einiger Zeit machte ich schon einen Draft aber das Feedback war doch sehr zurückhaltend - alleine mach ich das nicht - vielleicht denken wir nochmals darüber nach ob wir so was machen wollen
> 
> http://bikenfun.blogspot.de/




ich könnte meinen "Frauen"senf dazugeben  Erfahrung im Blogschreiben ist vorhanden


----------



## othom (6. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> hi all,
> 
> hab gerade einen Tourenbericht der Rheinland-Biker gelesen
> http://www.mtb-rheinlandbiker.de/2012/05/hardcore-siebengebirge.html
> ...



könnt gerne mal mitfahren ...und ich kann dir versichern das mit den GPS alles seine richtigkeit hat 

wenn ihr aber so übermotievierte Jungspunde seid.. lassen wir euch gerne vor fahren ...hängt euch dann irgendwann die Zunge in der Kette und der seifer auf eurem Trikot, fahren wir mit einem lächeln an euch vorbei....


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2012)

@othom : hey, nur kein kein böses Blut - war nicht so gemeint - frotzeln gehört zum Handwerk


----------



## crazy_mtb (7. Juli 2012)

@othom ....ist das problem der eingestellten empfindlichkeit bei gps-geräten .... mein barometrischer höhenmesser misst erst eine differenz von plus/minus 5hm .....d.h. z.b. eine bodenwelle von 4,5m rauf oder runter wird nicht gezählt ..... macht bis zu 30% differenz nach unten zur gps-messung .... haben wir schon beim abgleich am ende einer tour festgestellt .....

bzgl. des "zunge raushängens":ich hab gerade auf meinen tacho geschaut .... seit dem 18.10.11 7680km ...... seit mitte januar 12 (beginn höhenmessung) 51500hm ...... hmmm ... aber wenn du das schreibst, wird es wohl seine richtigkeit haben

dennoch: übermotiviert wird mit einem "e" geschrieben ... das üben wir noch .....

gruss
carsten


----------



## berghochbremser (7. Juli 2012)

So dann häng ich mich mal kurz mit rein und schlichte etwas. Ich bin bei der 2000hm tour bei othom und den rheinlandbiker jungs mitgefahren.

Männer, das mit dem GPS bei othom funktioniert alles, das tempo zwischen den trails ist deutlich strammer als unseres dienstags. Ich schätze vorallem an den bergen würden die rheinlandbiker die anfänger gruppe in grund und boden fahren... Dafür sind die änfanger etwas schneller den berg runter.. wir sollten alle noch etwas üben und dann machen wir ne wettkampfhasstour ;-)

Peace Yo


----------



## aceofspades (7. Juli 2012)

ja, lasst uns das Thema beenden - es war nicht meine Absicht ne andere Gruppe blöd anzumachen - mea culpa.
Ich frozle halt gerne - ist aber nie so erst gemeint - kam blöd rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (7. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @othom ....ist das problem der eingestellten empfindlichkeit bei gps-geräten .... mein barometrischer höhenmesser misst erst eine differenz von plus/minus 5hm .....d.h. z.b. eine bodenwelle von 4,5m rauf oder runter wird nicht gezählt ..... macht bis zu 30% differenz nach unten zur gps-messung .... haben wir schon beim abgleich am ende einer tour festgestellt .....
> 
> bzgl. des "zunge raushängens":ich hab gerade auf meinen tacho geschaut .... seit dem 18.10.11 7680km ...... seit mitte januar 12 (beginn höhenmessung) 51500hm ...... hmmm ... aber wenn du das schreibst, wird es wohl seine richtigkeit haben
> 
> ...




hatte gestern Abend noch schnell mit meinen Handy geantwortet, sonst hätte ich nicht schlafen können 

habe auch gerade mal geschaut auf mein Garmin  kann mithalten ...siehe Anhang


----------



## othom (7. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> ja, lasst uns das Thema beenden - es war nicht meine Absicht ne andere Gruppe blöd anzumachen - mea culpa.
> Ich frozle halt gerne - ist aber nie so erst gemeint - kam blöd rüber.



wie jetzt...
jetzt wo es anfängt lustig zu werden... finde frotzeln gut 

wo wir am frotzeln sind der Link hier http://bikenfun.blogspot.de/ bisschen über motiviert in der Beschreibung 
und der Link zu der 7Gb Tour ist auch nicht sp pralle ..da steht .....Bitte nicht nachfahren! Im Siebengebirge regieren die Wanderer, Biken auf Wegen unter 2m Breite verboten. Falls Ihr es doch versucht - nehmt Rücksicht auf Wanderer für ein friedliches Miteinander! Peace! 

warum verlinkt man sowas ?? wenn man weiß das es Ärger geben kann 
Ich mache auf unseren Blog nur Screenshots, ohne Link ...will meine Spots bewahren


----------



## crazy_mtb (7. Juli 2012)

neee ace, keine asche auf dein haupt, sondern lieber unter unseren reifen.....darum: wie sieht es bei dir und den anderen mit ner tour morgen aus???

übrigens: es hat sich gelohnt - mein großer ist in der 8. klasse ... gestern gab es zeugnisse


----------



## aceofspades (7. Juli 2012)

klar, morgen ne Tour - immer dabei.
Fragt sich nur noch mit welchem Bike. Habe gerade die Beläge vom Giant gewechselt - bekomm aber  die Schleifgeräusche nicht weg - muss nach dem Mittagessen nochmal in die Garage und schrauben - wenns nicht klappt komme ich halt mit dem Drössiger - muss eh mal wieder bewegt werden 
Wohin , hast ne Idee ... - wie wäre es mal wieder mit Wahnbachtalsperre


----------



## aceofspades (7. Juli 2012)

Schraubertag beendet und das Giant ist wieder voll einsatzfähig. Hab bei der Gelegenheit gleich die Garage aufgeräumt und die Bikes geputzt 

@Carsten : wir könnten morgen auch mal in den Kottenforst - ich hätte da ne nette Tour anzubieten, welche ich immer alleine fahre um ein paar KM zu fressen. Es geht hoch bis zu den Seen bei Brühl - hat einige schöne Flachtrials - am Bombentrichter, und direkt um die Seen..... sind ungefähr 80-90km je nach dem.. HM naja ... macht aber Spass und wäre mal etwas anders


----------



## aceofspades (7. Juli 2012)

othom schrieb:


> wo wir am frotzeln sind der Link hier http://bikenfun.blogspot.de/ bisschen über motiviert in der Beschreibung


 

dieser Blog war mal ein Draft, den mal kurz zusammen geschustert hatte, um die Anderen zu animieren mit zu machen - wollte aber keiner - jetzt ist es ne Leiche und ich sollte das Ding mal löschen.

Euren Blog finde ich geil - ist richt gut, ist aber bestimmt auch ne menge Arbeit. Und es muss ja auch noch jemand bei den Touren fotografieren....
Ist aber ein gutes Tracking was so alles übers Jahr so läuft ..


----------



## othom (7. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> dieser Blog war mal ein Draft, den mal kurz zusammen geschustert hatte, um die Anderen zu animieren mit zu machen - wollte aber keiner - jetzt ist es ne Leiche und ich sollte das Ding mal löschen.
> 
> Euren Blog finde ich geil - ist richt gut, ist aber bestimmt auch ne menge Arbeit. Und es muss ja auch noch jemand bei den Touren fotografieren....
> Ist aber ein gutes Tracking was so alles übers Jahr so läuft ..



Danke...Ist nicht viel Arbeit..ab und an ein Bericht von unserem Touren...macht halt Spaß 
Kamera hat sowieso irgendwer immer mit, sonst halt Handy Schnappschüsse 

Lese auch immer wieder gerne unsere alten Berichte 

Morgen oder Übermorgen gibt es wieder was neues zu berichten ...es geht morgen nach Monschau  ....hoffentlich hält das Wetter


----------



## crazy_mtb (7. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Schraubertag beendet und das Giant ist wieder voll einsatzfähig. Hab bei der Gelegenheit gleich die Garage aufgeräumt und die Bikes geputzt
> 
> @Carsten : wir könnten morgen auch mal in den Kottenforst - ich hätte da ne nette Tour anzubieten, welche ich immer alleine fahre um ein paar KM zu fressen. Es geht hoch bis zu den Seen bei Brühl - hat einige schöne Flachtrials - am Bombentrichter, und direkt um die Seen..... sind ungefähr 80-90km je nach dem.. HM naja ... macht aber Spass und wäre mal etwas anders



komme gerade aus dem römerbad ... war da mit den jungs ... 

mit den seen in brühl ist doch ne gute idee ... kenne die ... war auch schon mit dem rad dort ....wenn das wetter so sonnig ist, können wir ja noch ne runde in den see hüpfen und dann zurückdüsen ..... bin für jeden blödsinn zu haben


----------



## hornoc (7. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> .............
> 
> nur mit ihren Höhenmesser stimmt wohl was nicht -ist wohl GPS und noch dazu ein schlechtes


Falsch, das Edge 800 hat barometrische Höhenmessung.



aceofspades schrieb:


> ... die Truppe kommt aus Bornheim - das sind ja schon hin und zurück  50km ... und laut Tourenbeschreibung war das nicht so dolle ...


...ich dachte Du hast die Tourenbeschreibung gelesen? Dort steht doch ganz klar im aller ersten Satz "Trafen uns unter der Nordbrücke ..."

Von daher "6 setzen" ...... bist aber bestimmt froh dass Du jetzt Ferien hast, oder?


----------



## aceofspades (7. Juli 2012)

Planung Rheinsteig Bonn - Koblenz:

hab mal nach einem GPS-Track gesucht und bin fündig geworden.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17829.html

die Tour geht von Bonn bis nach Wiesbaden, aber wir können ja in Koblenz abbrechen.

Ich denke, die Tour bis nach Koblenz ist an einem Tag nur schwer zu schaffen. Laut Daten sind das 140km bei jeder menge HM. Aber wie gesagt man kann jeder Zeit runter an den Rhein und zurückfahren oder in den nächsten Zug einsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (7. Juli 2012)

Sonntag,  Tour durch den Kottenforst in die Gegend von Brühl
~70 km - vorwiegend flach aber mit ein paar schönen Trails
wenn Wetter gut ist, Badehose nicht vergessen 

Treffpunkt an der Waldschänke ( Attachment) 12:00

@Carsten : wenn du willst kann ich dich auch mit dem Auto auflesen


----------



## crazy_mtb (7. Juli 2012)

ne du .... ich werd mit dem bike zum treffpkt kommen .... und warum fährst du mit dem auto dorthin ...... lass uns doch lieber am kreisel bonner talweg / louisenstr. treffen ...... fahren dann den venusberg hoch und von da in den kottenforst zum treffpkt ..... nur musst du dann halt mal wieder früher raus aus den federn


----------



## aceofspades (8. Juli 2012)

@Carsten: hoffe du schaust noch rein - ich möchte für heute absagen - das Wetter ist echt sch... und selbst wenn jetzt aufhört mit regnen ist doch alles verschlammt - das macht kein Spass


----------



## crazy_mtb (8. Juli 2012)

@ace age  .....strahlender sonnenschein sieht definitiv anders aus ..... aber was bin ich froh, dass ich mich gestern abend noch zu ner kleinen fahrt am rhein aufraffen konnte .... wenigstens ein bisschen was am we gemacht


----------



## hornoc (8. Juli 2012)

Für Brühl (Ville) kann ich Euch, wenn Interesse besteht, einen schönen Track zukommen lassen (ca. 80km nur in der Ville, ohne An- und Abfahrt). Oder wir fahren mal gemeinsam dort oben, wenn Ihr Lust habt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Planung Rheinsteig Bonn - Koblenz: hab mal nach einem GPS-Track gesucht und bin fündig geworden.
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17829.html
> 
> die Tour geht von Bonn bis nach Wiesbaden, aber wir können ja in Koblenz abbrechen. Ich denke, die Tour bis nach Koblenz ist an einem Tag nur schwer zu schaffen. Laut Daten sind das 140km bei jeder menge HM. Aber wie gesagt man kann jeder Zeit runter an den Rhein und zurückfahren oder in den nächsten Zug einsteigen.


 
@ace und klee: Vielen Dank fürs suchen und finden von Karte und track! Der Originalrheinsteig ist von Bonn nach Koblenz an einem Tag nur sehr schwer zu schaffen; deshalb habe ich ja die Absicht, die Streckenführung etwas "anzupassen", also die Trage- bzw. Schiebestellen auszulassen und nicht jeden Abstieg zu einer Rheinstadt mit folgendem Aufstieg mitzunehmen; und falls es dennoch und trotz eines frühen Starts zu happig ist, bleibt immer noch die Bahn .... . Alle abgeschreckt, oder doch noch jemand Interesse? Ich schon ...


----------



## crazy_mtb (8. Juli 2012)

@rosinante ......... ich wäre immer noch dabei .... was für eine frage...
hab mir auch schon gedanken gemacht wegen der planung ... allerdings nicht wegen der streckenführung .... 

wenn wir wissen, wer alles mitfährt, sollten wir einen packplan machen ..... ist meines erachtens halt nicht notwendig, dass jeder von uns z.b. ne pumpe, ersatzschlauch, werkzeug etc. etc. mit sich herumschleppt ... alleine schon getränke und verpflegung für so nen langen tag bringen genug gewicht und brauchen genug stauraum .....hab zwar nen transalp-rucksack von 30ltr, aber wenig lust den voll auszuschöpfen ... und würde auf das teil gerne verzichten, weil der tragekomfort nicht so dolle ist


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. Juli 2012)

Bei meinem Rheinsteigcross vor 4 Jahren haben wir es am ersten Tag vom Rathausplatz in Bonn, dem offiziellen Startpunkt, bis auf ne Anhöhe bei Oberhammerstein geschafft. Zu berücksichtigen ist aber, dass wir nen 10kg Rucksack trugen und ja noch die nächsten Tage vor uns hatten  Daher ist bis Koblenz nicht total unrealistisch aber schon sehr sportlich  Wenn man ihn wirklich 1 zu 1 abfahren will, hat man ja schon bis zum Auge Gottes die ersten 1000hm (oder noch mehr) voll und nur bekannte Weg unter die Stollen genommen. Mal ein paar Pics um auf den Geschmack zu kommen:

Blick vom ersten Schlafplatz auf Hammerstein




Ein gemütlicher Schlafplatz für zwei 




Hier musste man dann doch absteigen, aber das ist irgendwo nach Koblenz


----------



## aceofspades (8. Juli 2012)

@Rosinantenfahrt : also ich wäre dabei - wird bestimmt gut - ich würde einfach mal sehen wie weit wir kommen - Ziel: so nahe an Koblenz ran wie es halt geht - wenns nicht klappt ist Crazy schuld und zahlt die nächste  Runde Bier 

@Andi : wo hast du denn das Budeswehr-Zelt her ??? hat mich doch glatt an alte Zeiten erinnert 

@ hornoc: gerne angenommen - ihr Jungs kennt euch da oben bestimmt viel viel besser aus und ich würde gerne  noch den einen oder anderen Trail kennenlernen - bin da meist nur alleine unterwegs um etwas km zumachen - melde miche einfach mal bei euch im Thread wenns mal passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Juli 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rheinsteigcross vor 4 Jahren haben wir es am ersten Tag vom Rathausplatz in Bonn, dem offiziellen Startpunkt, bis auf ne Anhöhe bei Oberhammerstein geschafft. Zu berücksichtigen ist aber, dass wir nen 10kg Rucksack trugen und ja noch die nächsten Tage vor uns hatten  Daher ist bis Koblenz nicht total unrealistisch aber schon sehr sportlich  Wenn man ihn wirklich 1 zu 1 abfahren will, hat man ja schon bis zum Auge Gottes die ersten 1000hm (oder noch mehr) voll und nur bekannte Weg unter die Stollen genommen.


 
Vielen Dank für die Infos; mein Vorschlag wäre deshalb, früh zu starten und im Prinzip im Schmelztal einzusteigen, eben um "bekannte" hm zu sparen, und genug Zeit für neue Wege zu haben. Crazy und ace wären wohl dabei, Klee auch, sun909 überlegt (Carsten: Wo ist denn dein hm-Limit? ), AndiBonn + Berhochbremser nach WE, s.u.; wer noch? Würde dann in den nächsten Tagen Zeitpunkt und Route festlegen ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Juli 2012)

Grundsätzlich würde ich mich wohl auch anschließen, kommt drauf an welches WE es wird.

@ace: Das Zelt hatte der Kumpel irgendwo her  Ich hatte mit der Rasselbande ja nie etwas zu tun...

@all: Da ich gerade hier schreibe und Uwe hier ja auch mitliest, wer hat heute Interesse an einer Runde?


----------



## berghochbremser (9. Juli 2012)

ich würde wohl auch mitkommen. 

kommt nur eben drauf an wann ihr fahren wollt.


----------



## crazy_mtb (9. Juli 2012)

@bremse .... sauber! .... ich habe auch nix anderes von dir erwartet.... die planung sieht bisher den 21.7. bzw. 28.7 vor ... also samstags


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @bremse .... sauber! .... ich habe auch nix anderes von dir erwartet.... die planung sieht bisher den 21.7. bzw. 28.7 vor ... also samstags


 
Als Alternative kommen von meiner Seite aus auch zwei Freitage in Betracht: 20. und 27.7. Ich werde noch 1-2 Tage warten und dann entweder im Forum selbst oder per link zu doodle die konkrete Terminsanfrage starten ...


----------



## sun909 (9. Juli 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Infos; mein Vorschlag wäre deshalb, früh zu starten und im Prinzip im Schmelztal einzusteigen, eben um "bekannte" hm zu sparen, und genug Zeit für neue Wege zu haben. Crazy und ace wären wohl dabei, Klee auch, sun909 überlegt (Carsten: Wo ist denn dein hm-Limit? ), AndiBonn + Berhochbremser nach WE, s.u.; wer noch? Würde dann in den nächsten Tagen Zeitpunkt und Route festlegen ... Grüße Bernd.



Moin,
kommt immer auf die Geschwindigkeit an... 

Wenn die "Helden" in der ersten Reihe heizen wollen, dann bin ich grundsätzlich raus. Habe ich auch kein Problem mit, möchte so eine Tour aber auch genießen und nicht dauernd hetzen...

Ansonsten sind, wenn ich mit dem HT fahre, 2000-2500HM mein Limit.

Mach mal den Termin, ich schaue dann, ob es passt, ok? Danke für deine Mühe!

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Juli 2012)

Moin Carsten, 2,5Td HM sind ein Wort, werde so planen, Termin kommt ... und vom Heizen würde ich bei dieser Tour auch deshalb abraten, weil dann die gute Chance besteht, nach 2/3 der Tour alleine wegen frühzeitig leerer Akkus statt neuer trails einen DB-Bahnhof ansteuern zu müssen ...


----------



## aceofspades (9. Juli 2012)

... mannn haben wir nen schlechten Ruf weg  nee nee, von heizen kann keine Rede sein - das Ding fahren wir schön mit angepasstem  Tempo - wir sollten ja nicht schon nach 10km schlapp machen


----------



## crazy_mtb (9. Juli 2012)

warum redest du im plural .... ich kenne nur einen, der nen schlechten ruf weg hat


----------



## sun909 (9. Juli 2012)

...stimmt, der Crazy ist es nicht


----------



## maxbandel (9. Juli 2012)

Ich bremse sowieso..


----------



## AndiBonn86 (9. Juli 2012)

und ich würde mit dem schweren all mountain bock kommen und es somit auch nicht sein


----------



## berghochbremser (9. Juli 2012)

maxbandel schrieb:


> Ich bremse sowieso..


 

Ups, Bikemarkt-Account .. also ICH bremse sowieso


----------



## klee84 (9. Juli 2012)

Und ich werde nach dem schreibtisch"sport" auch ein wenig brauchen,um wieder in tritt zu kommen. Vom termin her wäre bei mir der 21.am besten, muss am 28.abends arbeiten . 
Cool, ich hab da richtig bock drauf!!!


----------



## aceofspades (9. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> warum redest du im plural .... ich kenne nur einen, der nen schlechten ruf weg hat



.. ja wenn das so ist dann fahre ich in Zukunft immer hinten - nur wer findet dann den Weg


----------



## Nabenschaltung (9. Juli 2012)

Wäre auch dabei, wobei der 21te bei mir nix wird. Aber wäre auch nicht schlimm wenn ich an dem Tag nicht dabei bin. Soll heißen, dass nur weil ich an dem Tag nicht kann, die ganze Gruppe sich einen anderen Termin sucht, wird sicherlich nicht das einzige mal bei solch einer Tour bleiben. Kerstin kann ja z.b. nur am 21ten. 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (9. Juli 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei, wobei der 21te bei mir nix wird. Aber wäre auch nicht schlimm wenn ich an dem Tag nicht dabei bin. Soll heißen, dass nur weil ich an dem Tag nicht kann, die ganze Gruppe sich einen anderen Termin sucht, wird sicherlich nicht das einzige mal bei solch einer Tour bleiben. Kerstin kann ja z.b. nur am 21ten.
> 
> 
> _________________________
> Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.




 ich wäre auch nicht traurig (vielleicht ein ganz klein bisschen ) wenn ihr am 28. fahren würdet; wird ja hoffentlich nicht die letzte Tagestour sein. Mal abwarten, was bei den anderen der Terminplaner sagt.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (9. Juli 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> ich wäre auch nicht traurig (vielleicht ein ganz klein bisschen ) wenn ihr am 28. fahren würdet; wird ja hoffentlich nicht die letzte Tagestour sein. Mal abwarten, was bei den anderen der Terminplaner sagt.



Mir fehlt aber auch noch ein passender Rucksack um das notwendige Zeug mitnehmen zu können. Ist doch als Tagestour gedacht, oder?


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## sun909 (9. Juli 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> ...Ist doch als Tagestour gedacht, oder?



guter Scherz 

grüße


----------



## aceofspades (9. Juli 2012)

für die sehr Kurzentschlossenen
Jupp und ich treffen uns um 18:00 zu ner kleinen Runde


----------



## Dolomitenfan (9. Juli 2012)

Schade, dass es so extrem kurzfristig ist, wäre gern mal mitgefahren


----------



## crazy_mtb (9. Juli 2012)

@rosinante ....

ich war eben beim adfc .... die haben leider kein kartenmaterial .... bouvier soll aber welches haben .....jetzt kann ich die karte(n) natürlich kaufen, aber damit hast du die noch nicht für die planung .... was tun???

p.s.: die jungs vom adfc wünschen uns gute fahrt


----------



## Nabenschaltung (9. Juli 2012)

Mir fällt da noch ein, am 28ten kann ich genauso wenig. Also fahre ich bei euren angesetzten Touren erstmal nicht mit.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. Juli 2012)

Und nun der grobe Plan für "Ein Tag am Rhein".

Termin ist Sa., 21.7. Treffen 08:20 Uhr in Bad Honnef an der Endhaltestelle STR 66. Start 08:30 Uhr ebenda. Einstieg in den Rheinsteig dort, wo er vom Schmelztalweg in Richtung Koblenz abbiegt. Ziel: Gut gelaunt und mit schönen Impressionen im Gedächtnis in Koblenz ankommen, nach Möglichkeit überwiegend lebend und mit einem überwiegenden Teil des bikes in Funktion. Dann mit der DB zurück.

Tagestour entlang einer modifizierten Rheinsteig-Strecke, die ich so abändern werde, daß Schiebe- bzw. Tragepassagen sowie einige Höhenmeter durch Ab- und Aufstiege zu Rheinstädtchen nach Möglichkeit umgangen werden. Die Strecke sollte auf ca. 2,5Td HM hinauslaufen. Mittags eine längere Pause mit Einkehr, auf der Strecke noch zwei weitere kleinere Pausen, nach Möglichkeit mit kleiner Einkehr Cafe & Kuchen, evtl. aber auch Riegel o.ä. Falls es eine größere Panne gibt, oder der Wille stärker war als die Beine, sind zwischendurch reichlich Abfahrten zu kleinen DB-Bahnhöfen vorhanden.

Sollte es am 21.7. so übel regnen, daß es keinen Sinn macht, können wir immer noch eine Woche verschieben und den 28.7. nehmen.

Weitere Einzelheiten kommen dann noch in der Woche vor dem 21.7.

Wer hat Lust & Zeit? Wer möchte die Strecke mitplanen?

Grüße  Euer  Bernd.


----------



## aceofspades (9. Juli 2012)

hab gerade das Wetter für morgen ge-checked - sieht ja eher nicht so toll aus. Würde vorschlagen dass wir das mal beobachten und dann kurz entschlossen mal funken.

Ansonsten sieht es dann für Donnerstag ganz ok aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (9. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> hab gerade das Wetter für morgen ge-checked - sieht ja eher nicht so toll aus. Würde vorschlagen dass wir das mal beobachten und dann kurz entschlossen mal funken.
> 
> Ansonsten sieht es dann für Donnerstag ganz ok aus.



au mann, das sieht ja am mittwoch auch nicht besser aus, hoffen wir mal das beste :fingerscrossed:


----------



## berghochbremser (10. Juli 2012)

ich würde mich für den 21.7 anmelden.

wat is mit heute? entscheiden wir kurzfristig?


----------



## aceofspades (10. Juli 2012)

ich kann auch nur am 21ten

heute : mal wieder kurzentschlossen - es schüttet oder es schüttet nicht, das ist hier die Frage


----------



## crazy_mtb (10. Juli 2012)

ich bin am 21. dabei ....

heute ....bin heute unglaublich demotiviert .....und erwarte ein paket von h&s .... ich bin um 18uhr am treffpkt oder nicht .... falls ich nicht da bin, wartet nicht auf mich


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Juli 2012)

@ace, crazy, klee, berghochbremser, sun909 et al.: Habe den Termin am 21.7. zur besseren Übersicht ins LMB gestellt; bitte nach Möglichkeit dort kurz anmelden.

@crazy: Vielen Dank fürs Kartenscouten; taugt der Kartensatz für die Planung der Tour?

Grüße Bernd.


----------



## crazy_mtb (10. Juli 2012)

@rosinante .....

ich kann dazu noch keine aussage treffen, da ich das kartenmaterial selber noch nicht gesichtet habe .... ich werde morgen abend zu bouvier gehen und es mir anschauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. Juli 2012)

Hi Bernd,
an dem Tag kann ich leider nicht. Besuch aus der CH...

Aber ich bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht 

Danke für deine Mühe...
C.


----------



## radon85 (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer netten MTB-Runde für Siebengebirgsfahrten.
Kann man bei euch einsteigen? Würde mich selber als Anfänger bezeichnen und wurde deshalb von dem Thread-Titel angezogen.

Würde auch gern heute schon fahren wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt.

Grüße Jan


----------



## berghochbremser (10. Juli 2012)

@crasy: stell dich nicht an, wenn wetter ist  hast du zu kommen! ohne dich macht es doch nur halb so viel spaß

@Radon: komm einfach vorbei, hab ich auch so gemacht.. 18 uhr abfahrt an der Telekom 

Anfänger passt meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zu den Ausfahrten, aber es wird immer gewartet.. und tips kannste auch abgreifen.


----------



## sun909 (10. Juli 2012)

radon85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer netten MTB-Runde für Siebengebirgsfahrten.
> Kann man bei euch einsteigen? Würde mich selber als Anfänger bezeichnen und wurde deshalb von dem Thread-Titel angezogen.
> ...



Alternativ:

Donnerstagstermin der Gemütlichfahrer, ca. 20km/600HM

grüße
sun909


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Juli 2012)

@crazy: Hatte gerade einen Termin in der Stadt, und bin danach bei Bouvier vorbeigegangen: Kein Problem, es genügen 2 Karten 1:25Td und einer der 2-3 guten Wanderführer, alles da! Und: Das sieht echt gut aus ... 

@sun: Schade, s. soeben o. - oder ist der Besuch MTB-fit? Immerhin CH ...


----------



## sun909 (10. Juli 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ...
> @sun: Schade, s. soeben o. - oder ist der Besuch MTB-fit? Immerhin CH ...



Der Besuch ist fit, muß aber an dem WE mein Enduro fahren 

Von daher ist eine solche Tour nix, wir fahren ein wenig an der Ahr herum und testen Teufelsloch etc....

Aber mal schauen, ihr schneidet sicherlich auf GPS mit 

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (10. Juli 2012)

Wie sieht es denn aus mit der Dienstagsrunde heute Abend? Das Wetter sieht ja garnicht mal soo schlecht aus. Das Regenradar lässt in der nächsten Stunde einen Schauer erwarten und danach soll es wieder trocken sein...

http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/messdaten/radarbilder/aktuelle-bilder-1/komposit


----------



## berghochbremser (10. Juli 2012)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (10. Juli 2012)

me too


----------



## berghochbremser (10. Juli 2012)

In Mondorf geht grade die Welt unter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (10. Juli 2012)

Hab mich schon gewundert, woher das Gerumpel, das im sonnigen Kessenich zu hören ist, kommt


----------



## bikeadventure (10. Juli 2012)

Nee, heute abend Salsa. Und immer schön von den Bäumen fern halten ;-)


----------



## radon85 (10. Juli 2012)

Ich komm auch dazu.


----------



## crazy_mtb (10. Juli 2012)

bei ner gemütlichen runde bin ich wohl auch dabei ....


----------



## berghochbremser (10. Juli 2012)




----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. Juli 2012)

Ich bin ebenso dabei. 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. Juli 2012)

wer fährt denn morgen .... das wetter soll ok sein ... bisschen kühl für die jahreszeit, aber kein regen .... dafür sieht das we wohl alles andere als berauschend aus


----------



## Nabenschaltung (11. Juli 2012)

Ich werde, denk ich, dabei sein, sollte eigentlich klappen sofern nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Goldsprint (11. Juli 2012)

Ich komme wahrscheinlich auch wieder mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (11. Juli 2012)

wenn nicht schüttet bin ich dabei


----------



## berghochbremser (11. Juli 2012)

ich bin leider raus. muss boote verladen


----------



## aceofspades (12. Juli 2012)

wie wäre es heute mit ner Flachetappe an die Wahnbachtalsperre.
~ eher alles Flach
~ 60km (komplett)
- einige Flachtrails
- Totestrail ( kann auch umfahren werden - muss also nicht jeder)
- und zurück

vielleicht können wir Andi als Guide ködern


----------



## crazy_mtb (12. Juli 2012)

gute idee .....


----------



## berghochbremser (12. Juli 2012)

Flach.. endlich..und wat is?.. ohne mich!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Juli 2012)

Von meiner Seite aus würde das klar gehen  Bei dem sonnigen Wetter kommt Uwe bestimmt auch mit 
Je nach dem wann man an der Talsperre ist und um wieviel Uhr alle wieder in Bonn sein wollen, könnte man auch noch den HCM mitnehmen, also ca. 30min zusätzlich. Also in etwa sowas hier: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/158258947
Wobei durch die Fahrzeit nicht täuschen lassen, da ist viel ZickZack und auch Rumgespiele wie z.B. am Rhein am Bahnhöfchen mit drin. Das könnte man dann weglassen 

PS: Man kann oben auf der Seite die Einheiten auf metrisch stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. Juli 2012)

Hört sich interessant an. Wäre auf jeden Fall dabei, mich würde nur mal interessieren ob ich Licht brauche? Hab nach wie vor nur eine Funzel und mit etwas Glück werde ich damit auch wahrgenommen. 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## aceofspades (12. Juli 2012)

war ne richtig geile Tour heute - wer nicht dabei war hat etwas verpasst!
Uwe und Andi haben den Guide gespielt - von T-Mobile zur Wahnbachtalsperre - Todestrail - wieder zurück. Dabei kamen ca. 50km bei 640hm zusammen. Es gab einige Flachtrails welche mit Speed so richtig Spass machten  macht Lust auf mehr - der GPS Track ist gesichert - somit können wir das Teil auch gerne wiederholen.
Auch ja, zum Schluss gabs noch n Bier beim Pawlow - oder waren es zwei   geiler Abend


----------



## crazy_mtb (12. Juli 2012)

jepp ..... fand ich auch .... need vor speed


----------



## klee84 (13. Juli 2012)

Grrr, wehe, ihr macht davon keine wiederholung  nächsten dienstag bin ich auf jeden fall mit von der partie (hoffentlich mit neuen pedalen). 
Hab ja echt viele schöne touren verpasst .


----------



## Goldsprint (13. Juli 2012)

Mensch ich hab mich so drauf gefreut und dann fahrt ihr auch noch die besten Trails ohne mich!

Ich hab gestern mein Fahrrad aus der Inspektion geholt. Leider hatte der Zug aus Köln Verspätung, sonst hätte ich es noch geschafft.


----------



## radon85 (13. Juli 2012)

Schade,
da hab ich ja echt was verpasst. 
Nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder


----------



## aceofspades (13. Juli 2012)

jaaa, Jungs und Mädle(s) da habt ihr was verpasst, aber wir werden den Tripp bestimmt wiederholen


----------



## aceofspades (13. Juli 2012)

HALLO JUPP - alles gute zur Hochzeit




wünsche Euch ne schöne Feier - komm gut rüber, und bleib sauber


----------



## crazy_mtb (13. Juli 2012)

jupp ..... und wenns schief geht .... ich kenne ne gute anwältin


und ich habe mein bike tourentauglich für den langen tag am rhein  gemacht .... und dabei bemerkt, dass ich seit jetzt knapp 8 monaten mit einem nicht ideal auf meine körperhaltung eingestellten cockpit gefahren  bin .... ich wunderte mich nur in den vergangenen wochen, dass meine  handgelenke schmerzten ....

und das bike sieht mit den bar ends echt ******* aus .... aber ich  brauch die teile, weil ich sie gewöhnt bin und auf langen touren freue  ich mich, wenn ich mal ne andere körper- und griffhaltung einnehmen  kann......


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Juli 2012)

@crazy: speed-training ... cockpitoptimierung ... bar ends ... hast was vor, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (14. Juli 2012)

Wetter reisst gerade auf - werde wohl gegen späten Nachmittag ne Runde in den Kottenforst machen - nix grosses, nur mal die Beine bewegen - falls noch jemand spontan dazustossen will ??
denke dass ich so gegen 16:30 ~ 17:00 starte


----------



## crazy_mtb (14. Juli 2012)

@rosinante .... das speedtraining war unbeabsichtigt .... mit uwe und andi bin ich an dem abend tatsächlich in die übersäuerung gefahren .... das erste mal seit vielen wochen ..... die beiden legen halt ein anderes tempo hin .... dabei haben sie sich mit sicherheit noch zurückgehalten .... und das cockpit-tuning war dringend notwendig ....jetzt ist das bike tourentauglich ..... ich hoffe, dass die schmerzen in den handgelenken auf der tagestour ausbleiben ......


----------



## aceofspades (14. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @rosinante .... das speedtraining war unbeabsichtigt .... mit uwe und andi bin ich an dem abend tatsächlich in die übersäuerung gefahren .... das erste mal seit vielen wochen ..... die beiden legen halt ein anderes tempo hin .... dabei haben sie sich mit sicherheit noch zurückgehalten .... und das cockpit-tuning war dringend notwendig ....jetzt ist das bike tourentauglich ..... ich hoffe, dass die schmerzen in den handgelenken auf der tagestour ausbleiben ......


 
hi crazy, ich denke da geht doch bestimmt noch etwas


----------



## crazy_mtb (14. Juli 2012)

@ace age ... wat ist dat denn ........hält wohl keine woche bei mir .... wie meinte bremse .... durchschnittlich ein sturz pro tour zur zeit bei mir

aber andere baustelle ... tour morgen .... hast du keine lust morgen gemütlich zur wahnbachtalsperre zu rollen und den hcm-trail zu fahren ...+ den todestrail natürlich .... als vorbereitung auf nächstes we .... ne relativ lange tour und schön gleichmäßig ... meistens jedenfalls.... das wetter soll bis in den morgigen nachmittag stabil und sonnig sein


----------



## aceofspades (14. Juli 2012)

naja wenns Wetter hält ?! .... gemütlich heisst aber nicht vor 12:00... du weisst ja WE


----------



## crazy_mtb (14. Juli 2012)

11 uhr als kompromiss .... will 15:45 noch an ner ebay-auktion teilnehmen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. Juli 2012)

oder vielleicht von hier durchn kottenforst richtung rodderberg & rolandsbogen, fähre, durchs 7G zurück, so als alternativvorschlag


----------



## crazy_mtb (14. Juli 2012)

boah ...einer von den beiden rasern schon wieder ....mal sehen, ob wir es dieses mal schaffen nur eine pause a 5min zu machen ....

ace ... sag du auch mal was


----------



## aceofspades (15. Juli 2012)

wenn ich gerade aus dem Fenster sehe habe ich so massive Motivationsprobleme - wenn ihr fahrt bin ich dabei, wenn nicht bin ich auch nicht böse - ja/nein .. wann wo ...

falls wir gehen:
Kottenforst : ihr steigt ja wo anders ein ... Treffpunkt dann am Wildgehege??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (15. Juli 2012)

sry ich schaffs zeitlich nicht heute vormittag und die motivation ist auch nicht sooo vorhanden  vllt dreh ich am nachmittag ne kleine runde...


----------



## aceofspades (15. Juli 2012)

nei, nei , nei du .. kuck mal aus dem Fenster... so ne Sche....
happy Sonntag


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @rosinante .... das speedtraining war unbeabsichtigt .... mit uwe und andi bin ich an dem abend tatsächlich in die übersäuerung gefahren .... das erste mal seit vielen wochen ..... die beiden legen halt ein anderes tempo hin .... dabei haben sie sich mit sicherheit noch zurückgehalten .... und das cockpit-tuning war dringend notwendig ....jetzt ist das bike tourentauglich ..... ich hoffe, dass die schmerzen in den handgelenken auf der tagestour ausbleiben ......


 
Jaja, der Uwe und der Andi, das geht dann so, daß man spätestens an der dritten Rampe auf dem letzten Loch pfeift, und die beiden flötend auf dem Hinterrad voranfahren ... aber so solls ja sein. Gegen Handgelenksschmerzen hilft neben anpassen des Bremsgriffwinkels evtl. auch Anheben bzw. leichtes Hoch- und Näherdrehen des Lenkers ...


----------



## crazy_mtb (15. Juli 2012)

@ace ... @andi ....als ich heute morgen aufwachte, war ich so frustriert, dass ich erst gar nicht geantwortet habe ... das wetter ließ nur einen logischen schluss zu


----------



## aceofspades (16. Juli 2012)

wenn der Wetterbericht nicht lügt, dann könnte es morgen mal wieder etwas werden 
bin schon ganz gierig - bin sei Donnerstag nicht mehr auf dem Hobel gesessen - da bekomm ich ja Herz-Rhythmus-Störungen 

Ist wer dabei ??


----------



## klee84 (16. Juli 2012)

Klausuren. Check.
Schokoplautze. Check. Deswegen bin ich morgen auf jeden fall dabei  (auch wenns bestimmt hart werden wird). Wetter ist mir egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (16. Juli 2012)

so sollte es am sonntag eigentlich auch fast sein ..... na ja .... ich bin wohl dabei ....


----------



## Nabenschaltung (16. Juli 2012)

Ich schließe mich auch mal morgen an sofern es nicht regnet.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (16. Juli 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich auch mal morgen an sofern es nicht regnet.



Bin auch dabei, notfalls auch wenn es regnet, die Hoffnung auf trockene Touren habe ich längst aufgegeben :-(


----------



## berghochbremser (16. Juli 2012)

Ik och, Wetter wuscht.


----------



## Goldsprint (16. Juli 2012)

Ich komm auch mit. Wetter ist mir fast egal


----------



## aceofspades (16. Juli 2012)

wow, so viele Leute denen das Wetter egal ist  mannn habt ihr Druck


----------



## aceofspades (17. Juli 2012)

und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier


----------



## crazy_mtb (17. Juli 2012)

ich hab so auf die vorhersage vertraut, dass ich gleich ohne steckbleche zur arbeit gefahren bin ....


----------



## Nabenschaltung (17. Juli 2012)

Selbst wenn es aufhört, dann haste immer den Schlammmatsch, ich werde wahrscheinlich meinem Alternativsport nachgehen. 


_________________________
Gesendet von meinem Apfelfon mit Tapatalk.


----------



## aceofspades (17. Juli 2012)

ne Schlamm-Schlacht wird auf jedenfall geben - werde wohl mit dem Dössiger kommen - natürlich mit Steckbleche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (17. Juli 2012)

Dann werde ich wohl ein schlammbad nehmen, denn mein bike besitzt noch keine steckbleche :-D


----------



## klee84 (17. Juli 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl ein schlammbad nehmen, denn mein bike besitzt noch keine steckbleche :-D


Aber dafür neue pedale  bin gespannt, wie das fluppen wird.


----------



## crazy_mtb (17. Juli 2012)

dann kann es ja ruhig weiterregnen


----------



## berghochbremser (17. Juli 2012)

ich werde mir wohl auch noch Schutzbleche besorgen, scheint  dieses Jahr nicht besser zu werden.
bis später


----------



## Atzenpogo (17. Juli 2012)

Ace, die wettervorhersage, die Du gestern gepostet hattest, war Leider von Ende Juni... .Anyways. Fall es nicht oder fast nicht regent wäre ich heute dabei. Treffpunkt immer noch 1800 T-Mobile?


----------



## crazy_mtb (17. Juli 2012)

atze ... du lebst auch noch .... ich wollte dich schon anschreiben, ob du mir nicht nicht dein xc-fully für billiges geld verkaufen möchtest


----------



## aceofspades (17. Juli 2012)

klar, 18:00 an der Bank

sorry, hatte doch wirklich nen falschen Wetterbericht gepostet - anyhow war vom Inhalt her fast identisch 

heute abend soll es nicht mehr regnen - aber ich denke der Schlamm ist garantiert - ich lege mal besser Wechsel-Klamotten in die Garage


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Juli 2012)

Ok, werde auch antreten, will ja nicht am Samstag in Unkel umdrehen müssen; dann suche ich mal zusammen: Schutzbleche, Taucherbrille, Neoprenanzug für mich & Rosinante ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (17. Juli 2012)

Klart ja ein wenig auf, ich versuch mal dabei zu sein, kanns aber net garantieren da ich noch was erledigen muss, wer zu spät den Bestraft das Leben - ihr braucht somit nicht zu warten wenn ich nachher nicht zeitig auf der Matte stehe. 


Viele Grüße
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Juli 2012)

Heute spontan das schöne Wetter ausnutzen ?? Das Stage braucht noch eine Testfahrt  

(Ich schreibe mal hier, weil die Nachtbiker ja hier eh mitlesen  )


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juli 2012)

Ein Stage; bin gespannt! Heute geht bei mir leider nicht; morgen?


----------



## crazy_mtb (18. Juli 2012)

@andi .. ne du ... heute nicht .... schone mich für samstag


----------



## gerdu (18. Juli 2012)

...nicht dass irgendwann die Nachtbiker alle zu Anfängern mutieren.

Wir machen heute Abteilungsausflug auf den Ölberg, ein Teil der Anfänger ist dann dabei.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Juli 2012)

... vielleicht mutieren ja im Herbst die Anfänger zu Nachtbikern? ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (18. Juli 2012)

.. wohl eher nicht 

wir sind heute mit der Abteilung unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (19. Juli 2012)

wie sieht's denn heute abend aus??? ....

und der sommer soll kommen ... ab sonntag


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juli 2012)

habe mein bike noch nicht geputzt und wäre dabei, falls nicht massives Aquaplaning droht ...


----------



## aceofspades (19. Juli 2012)

wetter sieht gut aus - wenns stimmt 

bin dabei


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2012)

...wollt euch schon ein wenig für morgen auspowern  ?

Wünsche euch für morgen gutes Wetter und eine sturz- und pannenfreie (Tor)Tour!

Bin gespannt auf euren Tourbericht, Fotos nicht vergessen!

schöne grüße von den Gemütlichfahrern...
sun909


----------



## Nabenschaltung (19. Juli 2012)

Ich bin nicht dabei, die Mehrheit der Wetterseiten haben Regen gemeldet 


Viele Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wollt euch schon ein wenig für morgen auspowern  ?
> 
> Wünsche euch für morgen gutes Wetter und eine sturz- und pannenfreie (Tor)Tour!
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Carsten, vielen Dank ... ist aber übermorgen, nicht das morgen früh jemand an der Endhalte herumsteht und sich wundert ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## berghochbremser (19. Juli 2012)

bin auch dabei..


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Lieber Carsten, vielen Dank ... ist aber übermorgen, nicht das morgen früh jemand an der Endhalte herumsteht und sich wundert ... Grüße Bernd.



ah so, hatte Freitag im Kopf 

Gilt aber trotzdem...dann könnt ihr euch ja heute noch austoben 

grüße
C.


----------



## Goldsprint (19. Juli 2012)

Bin auch am Start...


----------



## klee84 (19. Juli 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juli 2012)

@ alle Rheinsteigfahrer: Die Planung der Tour steht. Mit der angepaßten Streckenführung sollen es im Ergebnis faire 2.550 hm, evtl. etwas weniger. Das Wetter soll sich nach derzeitiger Vorhersage auch von der freundlichen Seite zeigen. Ich bringe an Gemeingut mit: Infos und Material für Route sowie Rückfahrtverbindungen mit der Bahn incl. Möglichkeiten der Rückfahrt auf der Strecke zwischendurch, Flickzeug, Schlauch, Pumpe für Auto- und Sclaverand-Ventile. Bitte jeder an Essen, (reichlich) Getränke, Regen- und Sonnenschutz sowie adäquate Kleidung denken. Meine Qualitäten als Photograph sind bekannt & nicht bewährt, weshalb dies vielleicht jemand anderes übernehmen kann. Für den Fall der Fälle: Bitte schickt mir nach Möglichkeit alle vorab eure Handy-Nummern (und packt das Handy in den Rucksack). Samstag morgen pünktlicher Start, also Freitagabend nicht zu lange lesen!

Im übrigen: Entspannen, genießen, und überraschen lassen ... Euer Bernd.


----------



## berghochbremser (19. Juli 2012)

ich würde trotz wind und evtl. regen ne kleine Runde drehen, bleibts dabei?


----------



## Deleted 218042 (19. Juli 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> ich würde trotz wind und evtl. regen ne kleine Runde drehen, bleibts dabei?



Ich wäre (weiterhin) dabei. Sitze gerade am Schießbergweg im Regen, aber es hört bestimmt gleich wieder auf...


----------



## crazy_mtb (19. Juli 2012)

ich bin bei dem wetter draußen ... also nicht dabei .....


----------



## aceofspades (19. Juli 2012)

ich hoffe ihr schaut nochmals rein.

Das Niederschlagsradar zeigt nix gutes an - das bleibt jetzt ersteinmal so schlecht.

Ich hab dann keinen Bock im Regen zu fahren


----------



## Goldsprint (19. Juli 2012)

Ich steig aus...
Bei dem Wetter hab ich keine Lust!


----------



## berghochbremser (19. Juli 2012)

Grade regnet es wirklich ganz schön, da helfen die bäume auch wenig. Falls wir noch ein paar bleiben raff ich mich auf.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juli 2012)

bin noch unentschlossen, soll ja aufhören; wenns um 1730 nicht zu feste regnet, bin ich dabei, aber "wenn" & "zu feste" => nicht warten, losfahren!


----------



## Deleted 218042 (19. Juli 2012)

Meine Zuversicht schwindet gerade etwas, bisher wird der Regen nur stärker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (19. Juli 2012)

blödes Wetter...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juli 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Meine Zuversicht schwindet gerade etwas, bisher wird der Regen nur stärker...


 
Neeeee, wird hier (im "Süden") besser, regnet gar nich mehr ...


----------



## Goldsprint (19. Juli 2012)

Hmm, wenn es das war, würde ich wieder mitkommen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juli 2012)

Hier ist Sonne (okay, wenig, aber ich bin willig), ich komme!


----------



## berghochbremser (19. Juli 2012)

Hier ist es jetzt wieder hell, jemand am start?


----------



## berghochbremser (19. Juli 2012)

Ok, ich och


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (19. Juli 2012)

jep, dabei


----------



## klee84 (19. Juli 2012)

versuche es pünktlich zu schaffen.


----------



## Goldsprint (19. Juli 2012)

Ich versuch pünktlich zu sein. Bis gleich.


----------



## crazy_mtb (19. Juli 2012)

es ist gerade halb 8 .... und ich gucke bei ner leckeren tasse heißen crema dem regen draußen zu ..... und denke an euch .....


----------



## Nabenschaltung (19. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> es ist gerade halb 8 .... und ich gucke bei ner leckeren tasse heißen crema dem regen draußen zu ..... und denke an euch .....



das ist ein richtig geiles wetter, da haste recht, gut dass ich gerade dabei laufen war, hab mich gefühlt wie rocky, GEIL!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> es ist gerade halb 8 .... und ich gucke bei ner leckeren tasse heißen crema dem regen draußen zu ..... und denke an euch .....


 
Nur die Harten kommen durch; frei nach dem Motto: Quäl dich, die Tour wartet ... und im Trockenen kann ja jeder!


----------



## aceofspades (20. Juli 2012)

Hi,

nur zur Diskussion 

wollen wir wirklich am Samstag den Rheinsteig machen ???
Das Wetter ist sehr durchwachsen - mit Schauern.....

Ab Sonntag soll der Sommer kommen !
wir könnenten am Sonntag ne schöne längere Tour machen
- Tour 7GB in der Gegend von "Auge Gottes" 1500 -2000hm (kennt ihr noch nicht)
- Tour an der Ahr
- Kottenforst Ville 

dann ne Woche später bei Sommer den Rheinsteig machen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Juli 2012)

Moin, bleibe bei Samstag: Viele haben sich drauf eingestellt, und einige können eine Woche später nicht oder schlecht, unter anderem ich. Der Wetterbericht sagt für die kommende Nacht eine geringe Regenwahrscheinlichkeit mit nur kleinen Mengen voraus, dann ab dem frühen Morgen Trocken und durchkommende Sonne bei 20 Grad, für eine längere Tour eigentlich sehr gut. Daher: Fahren!


----------



## crazy_mtb (20. Juli 2012)

sehe das wie rosinante .... lass uns morgen fahren .....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Juli 2012)

... komm' mit, ace; was sollen wir Samstag ohne dich auf den pittoreseken Weinbergtrails, grandiosen Rheintalaussichtspunkten und lauschigen Einkehrhütten machen? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (20. Juli 2012)

werde heute abend ne kleine Runde drehen, dannach bei mir grillen.. wer also Lust hat..-> melden


----------



## crazy_mtb (20. Juli 2012)

max ... du wahnsinniger .... ich weiß es noch nicht .... ich wollte heute nach der arbeit putzen und einkaufen .... das wird ganz schön stressig ....aber bier und grillen hört sich verdammt gut an


----------



## aceofspades (20. Juli 2012)

war nur ein versuch 

also bin dann auch morgen dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> war nur ein versuch
> 
> also bin dann auch morgen dabei


 
Schön!


----------



## klee84 (20. Juli 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> werde heute abend ne kleine Runde drehen, dannach bei mir grillen.. wer also Lust hat..-> melden



Lust schon, nur leider muss ich heute abend arbeiten...ohne Moos nix los 
Aber der Sommer soll ja noch kommen und somit VIIIIIEEELE potentielle Grillabende!! Nabenschaltung hat uns ja auch schon zum Grillen eingeladen


----------



## klee84 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich bring dann morgen Pflaster, Desinfektionsmittel und auch Autan mit, wobei ich ja hoffe, dass wir es nicht benötigen werden!!! Aber sicher ist sicher!


----------



## crazy_mtb (21. Juli 2012)

hab gerade meinen rucksack gepackt .... ist so schwer wie mein bike .... 

und das ist anscheinend die ruhe vor dem sturm .... kein posting heute abend .... alles ruht  ...... bremse, sein kumpel und meinereiner treffen sich um 07:40 uhr am chinesischen schiff an der kennedy-brücke um nach honnef zu fahren ......


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Juli 2012)

Hoffe es sind alle gut angekommen?!

Hier schon einmal ein einzelnes schönes Bild, werde morgen mal schauen wie das mit dem VideoUpload klappt


----------



## aceofspades (21. Juli 2012)

Andi du Ratte  so etwas kann man doch nicht posten  - morgen werde ich zurück schlagen und meine Bilder einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (21. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Andi du Ratte  so etwas kann man doch nicht posten  - morgen werde ich zurück schlagen und meine Bilder einstellen



Erzählt mal, wie war's denn?


----------



## aceofspades (22. Juli 2012)

Rheinsteig Tour nach Koblenz war geil, schön und anstrengend.
Der schönste Teil war wohl das erste Drittel mit knackigen Anstiegen und teilweise technisch schwierigen Abfahrten, in welchen die Fehlertoleranz so ziemlich bei null zu sein hatte.

Das zweite Drittel war landschaftlich wunderschön, jedoch war der Bike-Trageanteil sehr hoch (Kletter-Steig und Co lässt grüßen)

Das letzte Drittel - war nur noch KM fressen und auch die Landschaft war nicht mehr so dolle.

letztlich hatten wir ~95km bei 2200hm vernichtet.
Wie bei den 10 kleinen Negerlein hatten wir hier und da einen Mitfahrer verloren. 10 sind in Bad Honnef  gestartet und 3 haben schließlich
in Koblenz ein Bier getrunken.

es gab 2 Stürze, welche gottseidank glimpflich verlaufen sind und eine Reifenpanne, in welcher 2 Schläuche verballert wurden mit aha Effekt.

Alles in Allem klasse Tour - gut dass ich dabei war.

Bilder hab ich in meinem Profil hinterlegt.


----------



## crazy_mtb (22. Juli 2012)

jungs .... mädels .... ich werde diese woche mit sicherheit nicht am start sein ..... 

bilanz heute morgen: zerrung linker oberschenkel oberhalb der kniekehle und ne prächtige prellung des gesamten lendenbereichs .......

@jupp ..... erste abfahrt .... liane .... mit bar ends eingefädelt .... gefühlt aus mind. 1m und mit gut 20 km/h auf den po geknallt ..... hab in der mittagspause dann die segel gestrichen .... *******


nachtrag: ich kann ein bisschen entwarnung geben .... die zerrung im oberschenkel ist inzwischen schmerzhafter als dieses hässliche gefühl in den bandscheiben ......


----------



## luckylocke (22. Juli 2012)

Reife Leistung, die Bilder sehen gut aus.

Nächste Woche dann den Siegsteig bis zur Quelle?


----------



## berghochbremser (22. Juli 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> jungs .... mädels .... ich werde diese woche mit sicherheit nicht am start sein .....




ich werde ab Dienstag in der Heimat aufs Rennrad steigen, würde aber morgen ne kleine Runde im 7GB drehen wollen, jemand lust?


Grüße


----------



## aceofspades (22. Juli 2012)

ich hab vor das Wetter auszunutzen - ich denke ich fahre auf jedenfall Montag & Dienstag und dann mal sehen.

also ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (22. Juli 2012)

Sauber, kannst evtl auch etwas früher?


----------



## aceofspades (22. Juli 2012)

schwer,  max. 17:30  ??


----------



## berghochbremser (22. Juli 2012)

Jo, subba.. dann bis morgen..


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Juli 2012)

@Gerd + Andi: Danke für die Bilder, sínd gut geworden; sind die Videos auch so?

@Carsten: Gut, daß nicht mehr passiert ist ...

Morgen kann ich leider nicht dabei sein; statt Trailräubern ist Ziehen des Kinderanhängers zum und vom Spielplatz angesagt, ist aber auch nicht schlecht ...

P.S.: Die Fahrt am Samstag war ein Teil des Rheinsteigs; der Weg geht ja ab Koblenz weiter ... ;-)


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jungs (und Mädels  )!
Reife Leistung, drei Leute angekommen, war ja heftig heftig...

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr noch einen längeren Tourenbericht schreibt.

Die Fotos beim ace funzen leider nicht.

schönen gruß und gute Besserung
sun909


----------



## dom_i (23. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wann startet ihr denn eure nächste Tour? Ich habe gelesen dass heute zwei Leute fahren!? Wo trefft ihr euch denn und wann?
Ich komme aus der Nähe von Köln und habe es bisher nicht schaffen können, dabei zu sein, wollte aber nun auch das Wetter diese Woche ausnutzen und mal mit fahren im 7Gebirge 
Würde mich freuen!
Gruß Dominik


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Juli 2012)

Ihr Lieben,

also: Anfahrt mit STR 66 in charmanter Begleitung. Draußen kommt die Sonne hervor. Aus der Bahn heraus Max & Co. bei der Anfahrt am Rhein zu beobachten.

8:25 Uhr in Bad Honnef Überraschung: Alle 10 da! Schnelles Photo, auf geht. Einstieg in den Rheinsteig obehalb von Rheinbreitbach, guiding nicht nötig, da zwei lokale biker dabei sind. Allmählicher Aufstieg über Wiesen und Wege, dann endlich der erste trail bergab: Jippie!

Achtung, zweite Überraschung: Das sollte der gefährlichste trail des Tages sein. So nicht zu sehen, da sanftes Gefälle, griffiger Boden, einsehbare Kurven ... aber von oben: Die Attacke der Brombeerranken! Andi kommt mit einem Riß im Hemd davon. Dann war ich dran, komme eigentlich durch, aber nur eigentlich, den eine Ranke hat auf meinem Rucksack ein loses Band erspäht: Ich leicht in der Luft, Rosi fährt noch einen Meter, zum Glück nix passiert. Bei Carsten sind die Ranken dann schon alle wach, und konzentrieren sich auf eins seiner neuen Hörnchen ...

Weiter: Oberhalb von Unkel, Erpeler Ley, Kasbach, Burg Ockenfels, Linz, Burg Dattenberg, Leubsdorf, Ariendorf, Schloß Arenfels, Arienheller, Rheinbrohl. Schöne Streckenführung z.T. im Wald, z.T. an der Abrißkante, z.T. in den Weinbergen, knackige Anstiege, fahrbare Abstiege, immer wieder Aussichtspunkte.

Tempo wechselnd, und die beiden strammen Jungs aus der Gegend machen dann nach Absprache die Vorausspitze - mit gelegentlichem Treffen, da unsere Streckenführung ja "leicht modifizert" ist.

Gegen 12:45 Uhr Mittagspause in Rheinbrohl. Da die Rheinhafenindustriebrache trotz intenisver Suche keine Gourmeteinkehrhütte vorweisen kann, und da "das" (!) Café Schmidt zu hat, bleibt der Edeka. Erste Verfallserscheinungen. Kalte Ravioli aus der Dose - immerhin von Maggi. Deutlicher: Linke Hand geöffnete Büchse Bier, rechte Hand Fluppe = optisches Ausstiegssignal; insgesamt drei machen sich auf den Rückweg, immerhin mit der Ansage, am Rhein entlang zurückzurollen und den Schnitt nicht unter 30 sinken zu lassen; der Geist ist also ungebrochen.

13:30 Uhr weiter. Nieder- u. Oberhammerstein, Leutesdorf. Halbalpines gemsenartiges Auf- und Absteigen bei guter Laune. Höhenmeterfressen. Einige respektable Rampen, die hier und da auch feucht sind. Ein weiterer Ausstieg, aber gut gelaunt (und mit Nachtschicht bis 2 Uhr morgens in den Knochen: Respekt).

Mehr Höhenmeter. Mehr enge & steie Stellen. Wurzeln. Felsen. Stufen. Ausgestellte Passagen.

Dann: Enge & steile & ausgestellte Wurzelfelsstufenpassagen. Kurze Beratung: Ja, doch, alles gut und sicher fahrbar, jaja, jajaja, aber sicher doch, wir sowieso, wo kommen wir denn da hin, technisch alles kein Problem, alles gut im Griff.

Um uns aber nicht gegenseitig unter Druck zu setzen [ ;-) ], lieber jeder kurz sein Rad in die eine und die Klettersteigsicherung in die andere Hand.

Weiter: Feldkirchen, Rodenbach, Niederbieber, Oberbieber. Etwas weg vom Rhein, etwas mehr Wanderweg, weiter hier und da Rampen etc. Dorn im Hinterreifen, Schlauch gewechselt, Dorn immer noch im Hinterreifen, neuen Schlauch bei Mitfahrer geschnorrt (Danke, Wolfgang!), jetzt Dorn raus, Schlauch gewechselt. Wasser fassen bei netten Zuschauern.

Gegen 17 Uhr Kurzrast zur Erholung. Das sind die Bilder, auf denen erschöpfte biker neben ihren Rädern im Kornfeld liegen .... bislang knapp 1900 HM, ca. 65-70 km Strecke.

Weiter. Kloster Rommersdorf. Noch ein Abgang, jetzt sind es nur noch drei. Weiter. 18 Uhr in der Höhe von Sayn: Magenknurren bei zwei Mitfahrern. Kurzpause, restliches Essen & Wasser, muß reichen. Weiter ... . Und weiter, treten. Festung Ehrenbreitstein und Kaiser-Wilhelm-Denkmal immer noch nicht in Sicht. Blick auf die Uhr. Treten. Kann nicht mehr weit sein. Treten. Famoser Endspurt von Gerd über mehr als 10 km Strecke, der uns beide zieht ... treten. Noch eine Schleife. Treten. 
Jetzt: Feste und Wilhelm zu sehen. Aber noch ein Stück. Treten. Treten. Treten.

Und: Daaaaaa!!!! Bauch rein und lächeln (so weit das geht), Zielphoto auf der Seite von Gerd zu sehen.

8:30-19 Uhr, knapp 100 km, ca 2,3Td HM. Schon eher straffe Tour, aber gut. Und gut, daß es erst mal vorbei ist. 

Grüße Bernd.


P.S.: Gerade noch mal den Streckenführer in die Hand genommen; das Teilstück ab Koblenz sieht auf der Karte wirklich interessant aus ...


----------



## klee84 (23. Juli 2012)

@Bernd: suuuuper Reisebericht   


Bin heute auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 218042 (23. Juli 2012)

terpk schrieb:


> wann startet ihr denn eure nächste Tour? Ich habe gelesen dass heute zwei Leute fahren!? Wo trefft ihr euch denn und wann?



Startpunkt ist bei den Telekom-Gebäuden am Landgrabenweg (Nr. 151) in Beuel, und zwar  an der langen Holzbank auf dem offenen Platz zwischen den beiden Gebäudeblöcken, dort wo der Schießbergweg auf den Landgrabenweg trifft. Heute geht es wohl um 17:30 Uhr los.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (23. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> schwer,  max. 17:30  ??



Bin auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (23. Juli 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> 8:30-19 Uhr, knapp 100 km, ca 2,3Td HM. Schon eher straffe Tour, aber gut. Und gut, daß es erst mal vorbei ist.
> 
> Grüße Bernd.




klasse Zusammenfassung, aber du hast die Belohnung, den Six-Pack Bier vergessen


----------



## dom_i (23. Juli 2012)

Super, mal schauen wielang ich durchhalte 
Mein Zug kommt um 17:10Uhr in Beuel an, bin dann um halb bei der Telekom 
Freu mich!
Bis dann, Gruß Dominik


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juli 2012)

Kehrt ihr heut bei Mehmet ein? Dann würde ich evtl aufm Rückweg auch dran vorbei rollen...


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juli 2012)

ich denke Mehmet werden wir schon noch kurz besuchen


----------



## klee84 (23. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> ich denke Mehmet werden wir schon noch kurz besuchen



juhu, Weizen bei dem Wetter


----------



## berghochbremser (23. Juli 2012)

Muss auf goldsprint warten, wir kommen etwas zuspät beeilen uns aber.


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juli 2012)

komm gerade aus der Dusche - ich muss einfach noch mal kurz den Daumen nach oben halten  ich denke heute war alles drin - unser 6er Team hat super performed und harmoniert - irgendwie wollte keiner so richtig aufhören 
Hat zufällig jemand die km und hm mitgeschnitten -  würde mich interessieren.


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juli 2012)

terpk schrieb:


> Super, mal schauen wielang ich durchhalte
> Mein Zug kommt um 17:10Uhr in Beuel an, bin dann um halb bei der Telekom
> Freu mich!
> Bis dann, Gruß Dominik


 
Hi Dominik,

wo warst du - wir haben 10min gewartet und sind dann los - hast den Zug verpasst? - na dann eben das nächste mal


----------



## Deleted 218042 (24. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> komm gerade aus der Dusche - ich muss einfach noch mal kurz den Daumen nach oben halten  ich denke heute war alles drin - unser 6er Team hat super performed und harmoniert - irgendwie wollte keiner so richtig aufhören
> Hat zufällig jemand die km und hm mitgeschnitten -  würde mich interessieren.



Finde ich auch, das war eine super Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (24. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> komm gerade aus der Dusche - ich muss einfach noch mal kurz den Daumen nach oben halten  ich denke heute war alles drin - unser 6er Team hat super performed und harmoniert - irgendwie wollte keiner so richtig aufhören
> Hat zufällig jemand die km und hm mitgeschnitten -  würde mich interessieren.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen!!! Hat wirklich riesig Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## aceofspades (24. Juli 2012)

kriegen wir heute noch mal ne Manschaft zusammen - nach dem Ride gestern - ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren - notfalls alleine .. Dienstagfahrer ... Nachtbiker...


----------



## klee84 (24. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> kriegen wir heute noch mal ne Manschaft zusammen - nach dem Ride gestern - ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren - notfalls alleine .. Dienstagfahrer ... Nachtbiker...



wenn bis heute abend meine Fahrradbutze trocken ist bin ich dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Juli 2012)

... werde im Zug sitzen; euch viel Spaß!


----------



## luckylocke (24. Juli 2012)

Hi,
ich fahre heute mal bei euch mit.
Bis nachher


----------



## Nabenschaltung (24. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr heut auch mit. Bei dem Wetter müssten eigentlich alle aus ihren Löchern kommen, na los, damit wir heute mehr als 4 werden. 


Viele Grüße
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (24. Juli 2012)

dann sind wir wohl zu 4rt - dann bis nachher


----------



## aceofspades (25. Juli 2012)

bin am Donnerstag nicht dabei - muss mal wieder am Bike schrauben - und 3 Tage nacheinander reichen auch auch irgendwie


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Juli 2012)

Würde heute fahren, muß aber gegen 18:30 Uhr zurück sein => jemand Lust auf eine frühe (Vor-)Runde, z.B. ab 15:30 Uhr?


----------



## aceofspades (26. Juli 2012)

die spinnen, die Römer 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=591250


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Juli 2012)

Jou, erst heute nachmittag gesehen: An der Einfahrt zum Rebeccarechts die kleinen Baumstämme entfernt, die das Erdreich vom Abrutschen abhalten; dann Astfallen auf der Dollendorfer Hardt sowie eine "Schrägsperre" über den Weg, bergab ziemlich gefährlich; dann am Kletterfelsen bei der Anfahrt Äste quer, dann bei der Umfahrung des Baumstammes am hohen Halbdrop 3 Steinmännchen (!) in der Fallinie, etc. ppp.; die Wirschaftskrise hält anscheinden viele Waldspießer vom Urlaub ab. Daher: Augen auf, derzeit ist es echt wild!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. Juli 2012)

ich glaub die steinmännchen sind eher von spielenden kindern als von bösen fallenstellern


----------



## luckylocke (26. Juli 2012)

So, nach der Runde durch das 7GB weizen- und ramazottigestärkt auch ein paar Worte dazu. Ich sehe es genauso: es darf nicht sein, dass sich einige als Waldpolizei aufspielen und meinen, sie würden etwas Gutes tun. Die Gefährdung der Gesundheit anderer Mitmenschen wird dabei gerne in Kauf genommen.


----------



## aceofspades (27. Juli 2012)

Moin Crazy, hab dich heute Früh schon auf dem Fahrrad gesehen - sah ja schon wieder ganz flott aus 
scheint ja wieder alles ok zu sein - ja dann mal bis kommendes Woche.

Am WE habe ich keine Zeit - habe Besuch...


----------



## Boldwing (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Eine kurze Frage stimmt das hier?

"Im Siebengebirge dÃ¼rfen Mountainbiker nur auf Wegen fahren, die  breiter als 2,5 Meter sind. Eine offizielle âCross-Streckeâ gibt es  nicht. Eine illegale Strecke mit Sprungschanzen, die sich Jugendliche  gebaut hatten, wurde verboten. Im Bonner Kottenforst dÃ¼rfen nur befestigte, angelegte Wege von den Bikern benutzt werden, Trampelpfade sind Tabu."


Ist mir beim Durchlesen des folgenden Artikels aufgefallen: 

http://www.express.de/bonn/stein--u...er-von-moutainbike-hassern,2860,16719398.html


----------



## sibu (27. Juli 2012)

Die Regelung mit 2,5 m klingt nach dem entsprechenden Landesgesetz NRW. Die Regelung wird nächstes Jahr durch einen Wegeplan verschärft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (27. Juli 2012)

Selbst wenn man sich an diese Regel hält ist das scheinbar trotzdem keinem Recht.
Letzten Dienstag waren wir als kleine Gruppe im 7GB unterwegs und auf einem >2,5 m breiten weg mit moderatem Tempo unterwegs. Da kam uns dann so eine Tante mit nicht angeleinten Hund entgegen, den Hund hats nicht interessiert und war im Unterholz am rumschnüffeln aber die musste sich breitbeinig mitten auf den Weg stellen um uns quasi den Weg zu versperren. Wollte wohl heraus provozieren, dass wir die übern Haufen fahren damits wieder was zu meckern/anzeigen gibt. Hab nix gegen Hunde im Wald aber bevor die mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen sollten sich manche erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen. 

Klar es gibt solche und solche aber im allgemeinen wird alles immer verallgemeinert. Tja.

Ich frage mich auch wie solch eine Regelung konsequent durchgesetzt werden soll, ich bin noch nie einem Förster oder Polizisten auf Streife im Wald begegnet.


----------



## Boldwing (27. Juli 2012)

Oh je - das heißt eigentlich dürfte ich keinen der single-trails fahren, die ich so frequentiere .... Weiß einer wie hoch die Bußgelder so sind  ^^


----------



## luckylocke (27. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal hier beitreten:
http://www.naturpark-siebengebirge.de/f_VVS.htm

Als erstes würde ich Vorschlagen, das Ziel "Erhalt der Natur im 7GB für unsere Kinder" zu ändern. Statt Kinder wäre Enkel bei Durchschnittsalter der Vorstandsmitglieder passender.


----------



## Boldwing (27. Juli 2012)

haha     - naja ist halt ärgerlich dass man als Mountainbiker überall als Übeltäter gesehen wird. Wir tun ja keinem was ... und wenn ich nur die Waldautobahnen befahren dürfte ... wo wäre denn da der Spaß dran. Zudem die Rennradfahrer, welche mit 30+ Sachen am Rhein entlang brettern gefährden wesentlich mehr Leute als wir friedlichern MTBler ... grml ...


----------



## aceofspades (27. Juli 2012)

*... Ziel "Erhalt der Natur im 7GB für unsere Kinder"*

das unterschreibe ich doch sofort 

also raus mit den Waldarbeitern
raus mit den Reitern
raus mit den Horden von Fussgängern

wo kann ich unterschreiben, bitte


----------



## berghochbremser (27. Juli 2012)

Werde morgen gegen mittag eine gemütliche runde drehen. Wer dabei?


----------



## Boldwing (28. Juli 2012)

Ich habe leider meine Schwimmflügel verlegt - ansonsten wäre ich mitgefahren  
(dieses Wetter ist doch der Hammer ... )


----------



## crazy_mtb (28. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Moin Crazy, hab dich heute Früh schon auf dem Fahrrad gesehen - sah ja schon wieder ganz flott aus
> scheint ja wieder alles ok zu sein - ja dann mal bis kommendes Woche.
> 
> Am WE habe ich keine Zeit - habe Besuch...




die zerrung im oberschenkel ist weg .... aber der rücken ist noch nicht richtig o.k. .... ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich nächste woche im 7gb fahre .... tut zwar nicht richtig weh, aber mein kopf ist damit irgendwie nicht frei ....

fahre wohl eher strasse .... morgen vielleicht richtung voreifel zur burg satzvey oder nach effelsberg zum radioteleskop


----------



## berghochbremser (28. Juli 2012)

Ja bei dem wetter macht es kein spass..
Crasy, gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (28. Juli 2012)

@ berghochbremser
Also ich würde heute wohl dennoch fahren - aber halt nur Waldautobahn. Single Trails sind mir zu matchig und ich bin kein Fan von nassen Wurzeln


----------



## berghochbremser (28. Juli 2012)

Waldautobahn ist nix für mich, sorry..


----------



## Boldwing (28. Juli 2012)

Besser als gar nicht zu fahren (zumal nach dem Regen duftet er Wald)  

By the way - fahrt ihr dann auch im Herbst/Winter mit Beleuchtung unter der Woche ?


----------



## berghochbremser (28. Juli 2012)

Naja lieber gar nicht als kein spass 

Ja wir fahren auch im herbst/winter...


----------



## Boldwing (28. Juli 2012)

Ach was Sport ist Spaß - natürlich verstehe ich dich vollkommen. Es macht noch mehr Freude, wenn man für einen Anstieg mit einer entsprechend schönen Abfahrt belohnt wird


----------



## punktfritz (28. Juli 2012)

Hi,
bin absolut neu hier im Forum und bin das Alleinefahren leid. Normalerweise treibe ich mich im 7GB auf den Wegen rum. Für Trails fühle ich mich zu unsicher. Gibt es feste Termine an denen ich mich anschließen könnte, sozusagen als Schnupperfahrten, denn Fahrkönnen und Kondition sollten ja zusammen passen?

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen würdet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (28. Juli 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin absolut neu hier im Forum und bin das Alleinefahren leid. Normalerweise treibe ich mich im 7GB auf den Wegen rum. Für Trails fühle ich mich zu unsicher. Gibt es feste Termine an denen ich mich anschließen könnte, sozusagen als Schnupperfahrten, denn Fahrkönnen und Kondition sollten ja zusammen passen?
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen würdet.



Hi, klar wir treffen und immer Di & Do - jedoch denke ich, dass das für dich zu schwierig ist, was da so abgeht.
Jedoch fahren seit kurzem Mittwoch 18:00 immer ne Anfäger Runde - relative langsam und entsprechend einfachere Trails. Wenn du willst kannst du da mal reinschnuppern und sehen wo du stehst.
Ich werde die Runde ins Forum einstellen.


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Juli 2012)

Wer hat lust morgen ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Boldwing (29. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mitfahren. Um wie viel Uhr denn? (Bzw. was ist dein Könner-Lvl? will dich ggf nicht bremsen.) - Was ich z.B. noch nicht fahren kann ist der sogenannte "Todes-Trail" der ist mir teilweise noch nen Stück zu steil und wurzelig


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Juli 2012)

Ich bin anpassungsfähig, uhrzeit ist mir relativ gleich. Treffen an der langen bank an der telekom.


----------



## punktfritz (29. Juli 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hi, klar wir treffen und immer Di & Do - jedoch denke ich, dass das für dich zu schwierig ist, was da so abgeht.
> Jedoch fahren seit kurzem Mittwoch 18:00 immer ne Anfäger Runde - relative langsam und entsprechend einfachere Trails. Wenn du willst kannst du da mal reinschnuppern und sehen wo du stehst.
> Ich werde die Runde ins Forum einstellen.


Ja ich hab' schon gehört, das ihr Tiere seid  . Der Anfängerlevel dürfte mir reichen. Mittwoch 18:00 passt perfekt. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt. Ist der Treffpunkt auch an der langen Bank vor'm TM Forum?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (29. Juli 2012)

Habs dann doch endlich mal geschafft mein Versprechen einzulösen  Ist nicht sonderlich spektakulär, aber so als kleine Erinnerung ganz nett...


----------



## Boldwing (29. Juli 2012)

Wo ist dieser Trail den kenn ich garnütt ?


----------



## crazy_mtb (29. Juli 2012)

@andi ..... sehr lässig das video .....

@all ... hab heute abend ne kleine runde am rhein gedreht ... und auf dem rückweg an der villa cahn die kleine treppe mitgenommen .... der rücken scheint ok zu sein .... bin die woche wieder dabei ....


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Juli 2012)

@Andi, sauber!


----------



## crazy_mtb (29. Juli 2012)

@bremse ..... wann wolltest du denn morgen los .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Juli 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Habs dann doch endlich mal geschafft mein Versprechen einzulösen  Ist nicht sonderlich spektakulär, aber so als kleine Erinnerung ganz nett...


 
Authentisch-lässig: Prima!


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Juli 2012)

Morgen würde ich zwischen 17.30 -18uhr losfahren.


----------



## crazy_mtb (29. Juli 2012)

@bremse ... ich tendiere zu 17:30 uhr


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Juli 2012)

Alles klar 17.30 was kleines..


----------



## crazy_mtb (29. Juli 2012)

@bremse .... roger ..... seit wann bist du eigentlich zum trailfinder mutiert .... wenn ich mich so richtig erinnere, irrst du doch noch planloser wie ich im 7gb umher


----------



## berghochbremser (29. Juli 2012)

Hab doch jetzt GPS!

Will morgen nur zusätzlich fahren, also dienstagfahre ich aufjedenfall wieder hinterher ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (30. Juli 2012)

bin heute nicht dabei - muss mein Auto aus der Werkstatt abholen.

fahre dann morgen Dienstag 18:00 ne Runde

Mittwoch 18:00 machen wir dann ne langsame Anfänger-Runde für Einsteiger

Donnertag fahre ich nicht - bin da mit Wurst essen und Bier trinken beschäftigt


----------



## klee84 (30. Juli 2012)

Kleine runde für heute hört sich gut an, wäre auch dabei, da ich morgen leider nicht kann


----------



## radon85 (30. Juli 2012)

Dienstag um 18:00Uhr wär ich bei der Runde dabei. 
Das Rad hat schon 13 Tage geruht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. Juli 2012)

Ich komme heut auch mit, versuche mich zu beeilen das zeitug zu schaffen. 


Viele Grüße
Tobi


----------



## aceofspades (31. Juli 2012)

heute 18:00 - jemand dabei ?


----------



## crazy_mtb (31. Juli 2012)

jepp ....dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (31. Juli 2012)

dito


Viele Grüße
Tobi


----------



## berghochbremser (31. Juli 2012)




----------



## Goldsprint (31. Juli 2012)

Ich will auch mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (1. August 2012)

Heute langsame Tour ins 7GB für Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger

Treffpunkt 18:00 am T-Mobile Campus an der langen Bank

PS: Wetter wird genial


----------



## punktfritz (1. August 2012)

super, bin dabei!


----------



## crazy_mtb (1. August 2012)

@ace .... nachdem du ja gestern wieder gerast bist ohne ende, fahr ich heute auch mit


----------



## ghost-pink83 (1. August 2012)

Hallo,

bin auch ganz neu hierDürfen bei euch auch weibliche Fahranfänger mit???suche hier noch Anschluss..

Lg Melli


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. August 2012)

@all ..... wer ist denn heute am start .....

@ghost ..... schnupper einfach mal rein ....


----------



## berghochbremser (2. August 2012)

isch


----------



## aceofspades (2. August 2012)

ich muss heute Grillfleisch essen und Bier trinken 

@Crazy: du bist ja crazy - der 4te Tag nacheinander 

@ghost: welcome to the club


----------



## klee84 (2. August 2012)

bin heute auch dabei


----------



## berghochbremser (2. August 2012)

bin heute leider doch raus, muss ins saarland.

viel spaß


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. August 2012)

@klee .... 17:30 oder 18:00 .... was passt dir besser

@gold .... was ist mit dir heute

@bremse .... alles klar

@ace ... der 6. tag in folge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (2. August 2012)

Von mir aus 17.30. Bis später


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. August 2012)

dann 17:30 uhr .... treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## ghost-pink83 (2. August 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @all ..... wer ist denn heute am start .....
> 
> @ghost ..... schnupper einfach mal rein ....


Wo muss man denn da hinkommen um rein zu schnubbernUnd wann?


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. August 2012)

@ghost ....

Startpunkt ist bei den Telekom-Gebäuden am Landgrabenweg (Nr. 151) in  Beuel, und zwar  an der langen Holzbank auf dem offenen Platz zwischen  den beiden Gebäudeblöcken, dort wo der Schießbergweg auf den  Landgrabenweg trifft ... danke für die beschreibung jupp

. .... heute starten wir um 17:30 uhr ... normalerweise um 18:00 uhr


----------



## Atzenpogo (2. August 2012)

Komme auch...wenns nicht gerade gewittert


----------



## DrZulo (2. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei und bringe noch meine Frau mit.


----------



## ghost-pink83 (2. August 2012)

Heute werde ich wohl nicht mehr schaffen....ist das regelmäßig bei euch?


----------



## punktfritz (3. August 2012)

Geht heute was "gemütliches"; möchte Kehren üben? gegen 17:00 würde ich losziehen.

p.s. vielen Dank für's Mitnehmen am Mittwoch; war eine super Runde mit euch!


----------



## crazy_mtb (3. August 2012)

guten morgen @all

drzulo und meinereiner wollen um 14uhr ne tour starten .... wird wohl was länger .... dafür langsam, weil meine beine inzwischen echt schwer sind ....

wer will ... treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (3. August 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> guten morgen @all
> 
> drzulo und meinereiner wollen um 14uhr ne tour starten .... wird wohl was länger .... dafür langsam, weil meine beine inzwischen echt schwer sind ....
> 
> wer will ... treffpunkt wie immer




Waaas?? Schwere Beine?? Und das nach 7 Tagen?? Gibts ja gar nicht  viel Spaß bei der Tour


----------



## punktfritz (3. August 2012)

schade 14:00 schaffe ich nicht, bin in Darmstadt.


----------



## crazy_mtb (3. August 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Waaas?? Schwere Beine?? Und das nach 7 Tagen?? Gibts ja gar nicht  viel Spaß bei der Tour



hey ... komm doch mit .... alex hat versprochen, dass wir ganz langsam rollen


----------



## Boldwing (3. August 2012)

Ich würd ja auch mitkommen. Aber so nen Depp hat mich am Mittwoch vom Bike geholt - ich war viel zu geschockt um ihn zu veprügeln


----------



## klee84 (3. August 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> hey ... komm doch mit .... alex hat versprochen, dass wir ganz langsam rollen



...definiere "langsam" 
Sorry, aber nach einer großen Budenzauber-Aktion am Morgen ist jetzt Schreibtisch angesagt...und ich muss ja heute abend fit fürs Getränkeschleppen sein 

Rollt ihr mal schöön langsam durch die Gegend


----------



## berghochbremser (3. August 2012)

Servus, 
ich will Sonntag früh fahren und hoffe das nicht zuviele Wandere unterwegs sind jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (3. August 2012)

meine jungs in den französischen alpen .... der apfel fällt nicht weit vom stamm  .... das mit dem helmtragen üben wir aber noch


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. August 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich will Sonntag früh fahren und hoffe das nicht zuviele Wandere unterwegs sind jemand Lust?




was heißt denn sonntag früh bei dir .... uhrzeittechnisch????

generell bin ich dabei ....


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. August 2012)

ich würde heute ne runde drehen wollen, so am frühen nachmittag, jemand interesse?!


----------



## berghochbremser (4. August 2012)

10uhr? Heute nachmittag bin ich verplant


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. August 2012)

sry zu spät gesehen, wäre aber eh net gegangen


----------



## berghochbremser (4. August 2012)

ih meinte auch morgen früh 10 uhr.. ;-)


----------



## punktfritz (4. August 2012)

Sonntag 10:00 bin ich dabei


----------



## cruisingfix (4. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Wuerde morgen um 10h auch gerne mal mitreiten.
Waere das ok ?!    

Gruss aus hennef  ,  

Ps:  ca. Streckenlaenge ?


----------



## berghochbremser (4. August 2012)

Klar wäre das okay ;-)

Länge wie wir lust und laune haben.

Okay dann 10 uhr an der telekom, bis morgen. 

Crazy ich erwarte dich!


----------



## cruisingfix (4. August 2012)

Ok prima      dann bis morgen.

Nur das wetter macht mir noch sorgen.
Hoffe es wird irgendwie ertraeglich sein mit dem
Regenscheiss.  Schlamm schlacht -  go.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (5. August 2012)

klar .... auch wenn die uhrzeit echt weh tut .... komme gerade vom alten zoll zurück ....aber ich hatte heute ja mal nen tag pause vom biken


----------



## berghochbremser (5. August 2012)

Leute, wie siehts aus bei dem sch... Wetter?


----------



## crazy_mtb (5. August 2012)

morgen max ....

sitze hier bei ner großen portion vollkornpasta und stellte mir die frage auch ..... 

nieselt ja nur ein bisschen und heute nacht scheint es auch nicht richtig geregnet zu haben .... mein balkon ist fast trocken .... schlage vor wir fahren .... 

hab auch gerade das regenradar gecheckt .... sieht gut aus .... da kommt nix mehr in der nächsten zeit ... um 10 uhr sollten wir gutes wetter haben

http://www.meinestadt.de/bonn/wetter/regenradar


----------



## berghochbremser (5. August 2012)

So machen wird, du pastajunkie!


----------



## crazy_mtb (5. August 2012)

alles klar .... werd aber gleich bei ebay noch nen schnäppchen machen .... wie kann man nur das laufzeitende einer aktion auf sonntags 08:30 uhr setzen ..... mir solls recht sein


1-2-3 nicht meins .... irgendso ein blödmann ist auch früh aufgestanden


----------



## cruisingfix (5. August 2012)

G.morgen     jo i denke auch wir sollten starten wie geplant.
Wenn wetter zu hart -  runde  kuerzer.
     oder wir weichen halt durch.


----------



## punktfritz (5. August 2012)

es schüttet gerade, ich steige heute aus; sorry


----------



## cruisingfix (5. August 2012)

So , bin schon wieder zurueck.

Wetter  gut
Die mtb-ler  gut
7g  gut
Nur meine kondition - ******** !
Tja jungs  tut mir leid das i so zeitig abdrehen musste.
Aber i bin bei weitem nicht so fit wie ihr.
Waere gerne mit euch weiter gekurbelt,doch naja , 
der geist is willig-
der koerper schwach    
I hoffe ihr habt noch ne schoene tour.
Das kurze kennenlernen war trotzdem supi.

Gruss  Micha


----------



## Deleted 218042 (5. August 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> sitze hier bei ner großen portion vollkornpasta und stellte mir die frage auch .....



Vollkornpasta um 8:09 am Morgen. Du bist mir unheimlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (5. August 2012)

jupp .....hast du hausarrest von deiner chefin bekommen......

max und ich haben heute ne sehr lässige und entspannte runde durch die sieben hügel gedreht  .... und das bei schönstem sonnenschein ... fast keine wanderer unterwegs ....und anschließenden grillen bei max .... ein echt gelungener sonntag


----------



## Deleted 218042 (5. August 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> jupp .....hast du hausarrest von deiner chefin bekommen......



Na soweit kommts noch!

Nee, mein Bike ist leider nicht einsatzbereit. Das hintere Dämpferlager hat jede Menge Spiel. Als ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut habe, habe ich festgestellt, daß das vordere Lager komplett fest ist, und sich nurnoch der Bolzen im Rahmen gedreht hat. Damit wollte ich nicht mehr weiterfahren. Habe mir jetzt neue Lager bestellt, mit etwas Glück kann ich die am Montag abholen und bin dann am Dienstag wieder dabei...


----------



## aceofspades (5. August 2012)

sieht fahrbar aus ( fast alles  )

würde mich mal reizen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22564


----------



## snail (5. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> sieht fahrbar aus ( fast alles  )
> 
> würde mich mal reizen
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22564



Interessente Herausforderung, aber im Moment nix für mich. Muss erst mal die normalen Strecken wieder runter kommen


----------



## snail (5. August 2012)

So heute nach 3 Monaten Zwangspause wieder eine Mtb Tour im 7G gemacht. Leichte Tour zum Petersburg und herum. Alles in allem 45km, hat gepasst. Mal schauen, wann ich mich wieder in die Dienstags-Donnerstag Tour einklinken kann, fehlt noch etwas die Kraft und die Kondition, kommt aber wieder mit dem Fahren.


----------



## snail (5. August 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> jupp .....hast du hausarrest von deiner chefin bekommen......
> 
> max und ich haben heute ne sehr lässige und entspannte runde durch die sieben hügel gedreht  .... und das bei schönstem sonnenschein ... fast keine wanderer unterwegs ....und anschließenden grillen bei max .... ein echt gelungener sonntag



Da hattet ihr mehr Glück, als wir gefahren sind, war der Wald voll davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (5. August 2012)

snail schrieb:


> Da hattet ihr mehr Glück, als wir gefahren sind, war der Wald voll davon



welcome back, marc ... und du kennst ja das sprichwort ... morgenstund hat gold im mund .....sind ja auch schon um 10 los ....ist wohl die einzige möglichkeit, den horden von wanderern und walkern sonntags aus dem weg zu gehen


----------



## luckylocke (5. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> sieht fahrbar aus ( fast alles  )
> 
> würde mich mal reizen
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22564


 
Macht echt Spass, nur am WE recht voll. Es lohnt sich, dorthin zu fahren, besonders wenns trocken ist. Wäre sofort dabei


----------



## aceofspades (6. August 2012)

Wetter sieht ersteinmal gut aus - mal sehen was diese Woche geht.

wie wäre es am Dienstag mit Wahnbachtalsperre - Todestrail evnt. HoShiMing


----------



## crazy_mtb (6. August 2012)

@ace ... eine sehr gute idee ....ich bin dabei .... ggf sollten wir dann aber deutlich vor 18:00 starten .....kalkuliere mal mit 4h fahrzeit ....


----------



## berghochbremser (6. August 2012)

Ich wäre auch dabei, kann aber frühstens um 17:15uhr


----------



## klee84 (6. August 2012)

Todestrail...hört sich gut an  ich glaube, da bin ich auch dabei  Uhrzeit ist mir egal!


----------



## radon85 (6. August 2012)

Ich wär auch gern dabei, kann aber auch erst ab 17:30Uhr


----------



## aceofspades (6. August 2012)

17:30 frühestens   vorher geht es bei mir nicht

das sind ca 40km bei ca. 600hm, ich weiss nicht wie du da 4h Fahrzeit berechnest - also nicht bange machen.
Wenn wir so früh starten, könnten wir auch den HoShiMing mitnehmen.
wird bestimmt gut


----------



## crazy_mtb (6. August 2012)

@ace .... beim letzten mal sind wir beide mit uwe, andi und tobias um 18 uhr los .... und konnten aus zeitgründen den hcm-trail nicht fahren ... und wir waren flott unterwegs ... tobias erinnert sich mit sicherheit noch daran ...und du hattest selber gesagt .. mit hcm 4h, wenn ich mich recht erinnere

nachtrag: und ich würde den hcm-trail gerne mitnehmen


----------



## klee84 (6. August 2012)

An Tobis Erzählungen kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern...weiß vor schweiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (6. August 2012)

da muss ich wohl doch das schnelle Rad wieder fit machen ;-)


----------



## Nabenschaltung (6. August 2012)

Jo, so siehts aus. Lag aber auch dem ca. 30er schnitt? auf dem Rückweg mit Gegenwind. Ich werd am Dienstag mal selber eine Runde durchs 7GB drehen. Muss auch mal langsam die Namen von den vielen Hügeln einprägen 


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Deleted 218042 (6. August 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Jo, so siehts aus. Lag aber auch dem ca. 30er schnitt? auf dem Rückweg mit Gegenwind. Ich werd am Dienstag mal selber eine Runde durchs 7GB drehen. Muss auch mal langsam die Namen von den vielen Hügeln einprägen
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Wenn sich genug Wahnbachtal- und Todestrailverweigerer finden könnte man ja auch eine gemäßigtere Tour hier fahren...


----------



## Nabenschaltung (6. August 2012)

Klar, warum auch nicht. 


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Benacussi (6. August 2012)

Hallo !

Gerne würde ich mal den "Anfängertreff" ausprobieren 

Fahrt ihr morgen ? Und wenn ja, kann man einfach mal einsteigen und ausprobieren ? Wo trefft ihr euch ? und wann??

Fragen über Fragen,

viele Grüsse,
Uta


----------



## aceofspades (6. August 2012)

Benacussi schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Gerne würde ich mal den "Anfängertreff" ausprobieren
> 
> ...



gerne,

wir fahren regelmässig Di & Do 18:00 immer Treffunkt T-Mobile Campus Landgrabenweg 151 an der langen Bank

dazwischen gibt es noch Verabredungen, wer immer gerade so Lust hat.

Seit kurzem fahren wir auch Mittwochs 18:00 eine langsame Runde für Leute die ersteinmal  fitter werden wollen ( Einsteiger , Wiedereinsteiger...)

Morgen machen wir wohl 2 Teams

1. zur Wahnbachtalsperre 17:30 (etwas sportlichere Runde)
2. 7GB 18:00 (falls Jupp sein Bike repariert bekommt 

Antworten über Antworten


----------



## Nabenschaltung (6. August 2012)

Also zum Team 2, wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr an der langen Bank bei T-Mobile und sind bis jetzt 4 Leute für eine lockere Runde im 7GB mit anschließendem Bier im Biergarten. 

Team 1 wäre dann Wahnbachtalsperre, Todestrail und Ho-Chi-Min ohne Bier PP


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## radon85 (6. August 2012)

Ich würde mich der zweiten Runde anschließen, nachdem ich beim letzten Mal so glorreich abgestürzt bin


----------



## crazy_mtb (6. August 2012)

für den hcm-trail lohnt sich der weg ... bis morgen um 17:30uhr ..... 

und max ... du auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (6. August 2012)

Hm, ich glaube, ich würde mich dann doch der 7GB Truppe anschließen... dann könnt ihr ne schöne flotte Wahn-Tour machen


----------



## Benacussi (6. August 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaube, ich würde mich dann doch der 7GB Truppe anschließen... dann könnt ihr ne schöne flotte Wahn-Tour machen


18 Uhr passt bei mir auch besser 
Wem auch immer ich gerade antworte


----------



## aceofspades (6. August 2012)

@Klee, bist du jetzt eingeschüchtert  das wird nicht so hart wie es sich anhört - die Jungs übertreiben gerne - kannst es dir ja noch überlegen


----------



## berghochbremser (6. August 2012)

Klee, ich helf dir bremsen!


----------



## crazy_mtb (6. August 2012)

jepp ..... ich habe auch keine lust auf rasen .... vielleicht gelingt es uns zusammen ja uwe zu bremsen, falls er uns guided

@klee ... und die trails sind echt gut ... es lohnt sich echt


----------



## aceofspades (6. August 2012)

für Alle die noch keine richtige Lust haben

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpzZpmsZ6tU&feature=related"]Hoh Chi Minh Pfad FranzhÃ¤uschen Lohmar MTB      - YouTube[/nomedia]


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7939

ähhh - den Zweiten hätte ich besser weg lassen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann (7. August 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Team 1 wäre dann Wahnbachtalsperre, Todestrail und Ho-Chi-Min



Hi,
ich komme aus der Gegend, was meinst du denn mit Todestrail? Kenn ich da was noch nicht?


----------



## klee84 (7. August 2012)

Gebe mich geschlagen, bin bei der wahn-tour dabei  wie war das noch mal, was einen nicht umbringt, macht einen nur stärker oder so in der art  
Bis nachher


----------



## Ingeboarg (7. August 2012)

affenmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich komme aus der Gegend, was meinst du denn mit Todestrail? Kenn ich da was noch nicht?



Ebenfalls interessiert ! HCM ist ja alt bekannt... Giesela ist bekanntlich EX und vom Todestrail hab ich noch nie was gehört, also her mit der Info


----------



## NoJan (7. August 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9464431&postcount=286
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9464580&postcount=290


----------



## Boldwing (7. August 2012)

Ich hab grad den Überblick verloren wer fährt heute wo genau hin ? findet die Runde um 18:00 wieder statt


----------



## Deleted 218042 (7. August 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> Ich hab grad den Überblick verloren wer fährt heute wo genau hin ? findet die Runde um 18:00 wieder statt



Es gibt zwei Runden: Eine längere zur Wahnbachtalsperre mit "Todestrail" und eventuell noch Ho-Chi-Minh. Die startet um 17:30 Uhr. Und dann startet um 18:00 Uhr noch eine entspannge Runde durch das Siebengebirge. Beides am üblichen Startpunkt bei der Telekom.


----------



## klee84 (7. August 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Also zum Team 2, wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr an der langen Bank bei T-Mobile und sind bis jetzt 4 Leute für eine lockere Runde im 7GB mit anschließendem Bier im Biergarten.
> 
> Team 1 wäre dann Wahnbachtalsperre, Todestrail und Ho-Chi-Min ohne Bier PP
> 
> ...



@Boldwing: Team 2 ist die 7GB Runde, Treffpunkt ist 18Uhr an der langen Bank


----------



## aceofspades (7. August 2012)

komm gerade aus der Dusche - hier noch ein kleiner Bericht.
Tour zur Wahnbachtalsperre war richtig geil - 75km - 750km - 4.5Std
Todestrail wurde von allen 5 Fahrern bezwungen - HCM haben wir 2 mal gefahren ( GPS hatte auf dem Rückweg gestreikt  ) und Bremse hat die Schlüsselstelle des HCM gefahren - kennt halt nix der Kerl - 

Die Erkenntnis des Tages - den Rückweg entlang der Sieg fahren - machen wir das nächste mal so 

top


----------



## klee84 (7. August 2012)

Jep, kann mich dem nur anschliessen, auch wenn die Beine zum Schluss hin was müde wurden...es war eine schöne Abwechslung zum 7GB!!
Merci an den Guide


----------



## Atzenpogo (7. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> komm gerade aus der Dusche - hier noch ein kleiner Bericht.
> Tour zur Wahnbachtalsperre war richtig geil - 75km - 750km - 4.5Std
> Todestrail wurde von allen 5 Fahrern bezwungen - HCM haben wir 2 mal gefahren ( GPS hatte auf dem Rückweg gestreikt  ) und Bremse hat die Schlüsselstelle des HCM gefahren - kennt halt nix der Kerl -
> 
> ...



Hört sich echt nach ner super Tour gut an. Hätte echt Lust gehabt, aber es leider zeitlich mal wieder nicht geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (7. August 2012)

@ace ..... 750km .... wir waren echt gut


----------



## aceofspades (8. August 2012)

heute 18:00 ne langsame Runde ins 7GB für Einsteiger - Wiedereinsteiger

Wetter top


----------



## Boldwing (8. August 2012)

Ich fahre heute die Anfängerrunde wohl auch mit, kann ich meine Klicker nen wenig einfahren ^^ 
Hmm krass, dass alle den Todestrail gefahren sind  topp ^^


----------



## punktfritz (8. August 2012)

Ich wäre gerne heute mitgekommen, aber mich hat seit Sonntag eine Grippe niedergerafftHat letztes Mal richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## aceofspades (8. August 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne heute mitgekommen, aber mich hat seit Sonntag eine Grippe niedergerafftHat letztes Mal richtig Spaß gemacht.



gute Besserung


----------



## berghochbremser (9. August 2012)

Hat jemand vor heute ne lockere Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Atzenpogo (9. August 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Hat jemand vor heute ne lockere Runde zu drehen?



Bin dabei. 18.00?


----------



## aceofspades (9. August 2012)

ich bin für heute raus - hab einen Termin


----------



## crazy_mtb (9. August 2012)

18uhr passt für mich .. komme heute nicht früher aus dem büro raus ... soll heißen ... bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (9. August 2012)

Nach 2 ausserplanmäßigen Reperatur/ Montagetagen, bin ich heute auch dabei. 
Wie wird den das Wetter heute?


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## berghochbremser (9. August 2012)

Wetter, keine ahnung.

ich mache heute nicht zulange, will das 200m Finale sehen. 

treffen 18Uhr wie immer.


----------



## Boldwing (9. August 2012)

Ich werde auch mitkommen ^^ - diesmal wieder mit Flats


----------



## berghochbremser (9. August 2012)

Ich bringe wahrscheinlich noch wen mit.


----------



## crazy_mtb (9. August 2012)

@bremse ..... weiblich, ledig, jung .. sucht ... immer gerne gesehen


----------



## aceofspades (9. August 2012)

noch 8 Foren-Einträge bis zur Nr. 1000

bekommt oder zahlt derjenige welcher ein Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzenpogo (9. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> noch 8 Foren-EintrÃ¤ge bis zur Nr. 1000
> 
> bekommt oder zahlt derjenige welcher ein Bier



Bekommt. Ansonsten wÃ¼rde das Forum sehr plÃ¶tzlich einschlafen. Die frage ist: von wemð?


----------



## berghochbremser (9. August 2012)

ganz klar vom Foreneröffner!

LeJupp


----------



## crazy_mtb (9. August 2012)

seh ich auch so ... jupp ist immer schuld


----------



## Deleted 218042 (9. August 2012)

#996


----------



## Boldwing (9. August 2012)

spam zählt doch nicht *booooo*


----------



## Goldsprint (9. August 2012)

Na super, mein Rädchen ist seit letzter Woche Mittwoch in der Werkstatt. Bis jetzt haben sie es geschafft, die Gabel und das Hinterrad auszubauen!

Das Hinterrad wird zwecks Einspeichen weggeschickt und die Gabel geht an Toxoholics. Dauert voraussichtlich noch 3 Wochen bis ich mein Rad wieder hab. Kann auch sein, dass es direkt bzw. danach zu Specialized geht, dann dauert es unter Umständen sogar noch länger.

Ich krieg gerade so einen Hals!


----------



## Boldwing (9. August 2012)

Wow wo hast du es denn abgegeben beim H&S ?


----------



## Goldsprint (9. August 2012)

Ne, bei Fahrrad XXL in Sankt Augustin.


----------



## klee84 (9. August 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ne, bei Fahrrad XXL in Sankt Augustin.



Yeaaah, Goldsprint bekommt von LeJupp einen ausgegeben  dieser eher unspektakuläre Eintrag war der 1000


----------



## aceofspades (9. August 2012)

*The WINNER is Goldsprint* 

  begiessen wir dann bei Memet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (9. August 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Na super, mein Rädchen ist seit letzter Woche Mittwoch in der Werkstatt. Bis jetzt haben sie es geschafft, die Gabel und das Hinterrad auszubauen!
> 
> Das Hinterrad wird zwecks Einspeichen weggeschickt und die Gabel geht an Toxoholics. Dauert voraussichtlich noch 3 Wochen bis ich mein Rad wieder hab. Kann auch sein, dass es direkt bzw. danach zu Specialized geht, dann dauert es unter Umständen sogar noch länger.
> 
> Ich krieg gerade so einen Hals!


 
die Antwort heisst : Zweitmaschine


----------



## Boldwing (9. August 2012)

Ja aber wenn man erst vor kurzem mit dem Sport angefangen hat ^^ man kauft sich ja nicht sofort zwei bikes


----------



## aceofspades (9. August 2012)

ich habe gerade den Wetterbericht geschaut - einfach genial 

ich werde am WE definitiv in die Eifel fahren - hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde in der Eifel


----------



## Boldwing (9. August 2012)

Ich war noch nie da ^^ - was ist so das könnerlevel ?
Wollte morgen mal an meiner downhill Kurventechnik arbeiten - die ist einfach bescheiden


----------



## Deleted 218042 (10. August 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Yeaaah, Goldsprint bekommt von LeJupp einen ausgegeben  dieser eher unspektakuläre Eintrag war der 1000



Müsste ich nicht eigentlich ein Bier bekommen? Naja, kann mir ja selbst auch noch eins ausgeben ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (10. August 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie da ^^ - was ist so das könnerlevel ?
> Wollte morgen mal an meiner downhill Kurventechnik arbeiten - die ist einfach bescheiden



wenn ich dich richtig einschätze dann ist die Eifel noch zu tricky für dich.
Die Trails sind zum Teil stark verwurzelt und nicht ganz ohne - ich denke das ist noch etwas zu früh für dich - but anyhow, jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko


----------



## Boldwing (10. August 2012)

Okey ich trainiere dann lieber im Heimrevier


----------



## klee84 (10. August 2012)

...hab heute den crazy_mtb gemacht u mir es auf dem waldboden gemütlich gemacht. Und dank kurzer bewusstlosigkeit darf ich nun die nacht im krankenhaus verbringen. 
Jaja, todestrail überlebe ich, aber so paar treppenstufen nicht  
Ace, wünsche dir eine schöne tour in der eifel!!!


----------



## berghochbremser (10. August 2012)

Sehr sehr unkühl!

Gute besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (10. August 2012)

mensch kerstin ... was machst du für sachen ... und was soll das heißen .... ich falle eleganter .... übung macht den meister


----------



## crazy_mtb (10. August 2012)

@max .... nachdem ich heute den nachmittag bis jetzt mit schrauben verbracht habe, werde ich morgen wohl doch in die sieben hügel starten ....hast du lust auf ne gemütliche tour

@ace .... du willst mit sicherheit am sonntag in die eifel ... da bin ich leider schon zum kistenschleppen (umzug) verplant


----------



## aceofspades (10. August 2012)

@Klee: ohje, was machst du bloss - hoffe dir geht es schnell wieder besser - halte die Ohren steif und gute Besserung

@all: ja, ich werde am Sonnatg definitiv in die Eifel fahren - falls jemand Lust hat - meine Sharan hat noch einen Platz frei.

bez. kommende Woche: Wetter soll gut bleiben - hab schon mit Uwe gesprochen und wir hatten die Idee vielleicht einen Abend ne Runde an der Ahr zu drehen - mal sehen


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. August 2012)

Gute Besserung Kerstin! Krass, wo ist dir denn das passiert?


----------



## Goldsprint (10. August 2012)

Leute, ich bin wieder am Start! Vorerst mit einem Ersatzrad.

@Jupp: Das Bier zahl ich 

@Klee: Das klingt ja übel! Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung!


----------



## berghochbremser (10. August 2012)

11:30? Aber ne kurze runde? Treffen bei mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (10. August 2012)

@Klee Gute Besserung und Kopf hoch wird schon wieder
@all Wollte am Samstag/Sonntag ne Runde im 7Gb oder Kottenforst fahren, wer Lust und Zeit kann sich melden. Zeitlich bin ich flexible!


----------



## crazy_mtb (10. August 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> 11:30? Aber ne kurze runde? Treffen bei mir?



11:30 hört sich vernünftig an .... wie wäre es mit rebekka, schmelztal und tretschbachtal ..... ist nicht ganz kurz, dafür viel fun


----------



## berghochbremser (10. August 2012)

Joa schaun wa mal, wie fit ich morgen bin ;-)


----------



## Deleted 218042 (11. August 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> ...hab heute den crazy_mtb gemacht u mir es auf dem waldboden gemütlich gemacht. Und dank kurzer bewusstlosigkeit darf ich nun die nacht im krankenhaus verbringen.
> Jaja, todestrail überlebe ich, aber so paar treppenstufen nicht
> Ace, wünsche dir eine schöne tour in der eifel!!!



Das hört sich aber nicht gut an. Ich hoffe Du hast Dir nichts ernstes geholt. Wünsche Dir eine gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## Boldwing (11. August 2012)

Hmm die Trailauswahl hört sich eher anspruchsvoll an - will euch nit schonwieder bremsen ^^


----------



## berghochbremser (11. August 2012)

Morgen 11:40 uhr an der telekom, es ist jeder eingeladen ;-)


----------



## snail (11. August 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Morgen 11:40 uhr an der telekom, es ist jeder eingeladen ;-)



Ich würde gerne kommen, aber bei der Trackvorgabe steige ich mal aus, ist mir noch zu heiß für meine Schulter


----------



## Deleted 218042 (11. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> @all: ja, ich werde am Sonnatg definitiv in die Eifel fahren - falls jemand Lust hat - meine Sharan hat noch einen Platz frei.



Ich bin dabei. Wann geht es los und hast Du schon eine Strecke auserkoren?


----------



## aceofspades (11. August 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Wann geht es los und hast Du schon eine Strecke auserkoren?


 
Hi Jupp ich muss mal sehen was geht - komme gerade aus der Eifel zurück - 70km , 1400hm - Trails waren geil , steile, verblocke und verwurzelte geile Trails - alles überlebt und dann habe ich doch noch ne Schei... gebaut. Wollte auf schmalem Trail eigentlich nur anhalten und hab dabei das Bein in leere gestellt - bin dann einen felsigen Hang runtergefallen - hab dabei noch Glück gehabt - hab jetzt ne schei... Prellung und kann fast nicht gehen. Ich werde jetzt mal Voltaren drauf tun und mal sehen was morgen früh so geht.

Lass uns morgen früh mal telefonieren - vielleicht geht ja doch noch etwas 

PS: das Giant hat auch etwas ab bekommen - misst


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. August 2012)

hey ace ..... das hört sich gar nicht gut an ......die anfängertruppe deziemiert sich ganz schön zur zeit ..... und das giant tut mir erst mal leid ....kopf hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (11. August 2012)

Ace, das hört sich noch fieser an als bei mir!!! Wow...gute und baldige besserung!! Sollst doch nicht alles nachmachen!!!


----------



## aceofspades (11. August 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> hey ace ..... das hört sich gar nicht gut an ......die anfängertruppe deziemiert sich ganz schön zur zeit ..... und das giant tut mir erst mal leid ....kopf hoch


 

Ohhh mannn, ich glaube MTBiken ist doch etwas gefährlich - und fallen tut weh , weiss ich jetzt auch  hatte noch meine Knieschoner an - an den Spuren sieht man dass das ne guuute Idee war 

Any news von Klee?? hoffe dir geht es wieder gut - bis du raus aus den Krankenhaus oder brauchst du mal Besuch... lass mal von dir hören


----------



## aceofspades (11. August 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Ace, das hört sich noch fieser an als bei mir!!! Wow...gute und baldige besserung!! Sollst doch nicht alles nachmachen!!!


 
jetzt bist du mir ne Sekunde zuvor gekommen ... 

aber das hört sich ja dann doch ganz gut bei dir an , puhhh grosser Säufzer


----------



## punktfritz (11. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> hab jetzt ne schei... Prellung und kann fast nicht gehen. Ich werde jetzt mal Voltaren drauf tun und mal sehen was morgen früh so geht.


Hi Ace, pass auf dich auf. Gute Besserung! Ich wollte am  Mittwoch wieder mit dir fahren.


----------



## snail (11. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hi Jupp ich muss mal sehen was geht - komme gerade aus der Eifel zurück - 70km , 1400hm - Trails waren geil , steile, verblocke und verwurzelte geile Trails - alles überlebt und dann habe ich doch noch ne Schei... gebaut. Wollte auf schmalem Trail eigentlich nur anhalten und hab dabei das Bein in leere gestellt - bin dann einen felsigen Hang runtergefallen - hab dabei noch Glück gehabt - hab jetzt ne schei... Prellung und kann fast nicht gehen. Ich werde jetzt mal Voltaren drauf tun und mal sehen was morgen früh so geht.
> 
> Lass uns morgen früh mal telefonieren - vielleicht geht ja doch noch etwas
> 
> PS: das Giant hat auch etwas ab bekommen - misst



Hi Ace das hört sich aber nicht gut an, hoffe mal das dir und dem Giant nicht noch mehr passiert ist


----------



## snail (11. August 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Ace, das hört sich noch fieser an als bei mir!!! Wow...gute und baldige besserung!! Sollst doch nicht alles nachmachen!!!



Hi Klee bei dir wieder alles klar nach der Übernachtung im Krankenhaus?


----------



## klee84 (11. August 2012)

durfte heute wieder nach Hause  Essen war jetzt auch nicht so, dass ich gerne noch eine Nacht dageblieben wäre...
Den linken Arm hats erwischt, Zerrung/Prellung, irgendwie so fühlt sich das an. Kann den weder strecken noch Richtung Kopf heben, echt ätzend! Mal davon abgesehen von dem Gefühl, ein LKW hätte mich überfahren, ist ansonsten alles gut 

Werde mir wohl erst noch nen neuen Helm zulegen, bevors wieder aufs Bike geht!! Sicherheit geht vor!! Sobald der Arm wieder fit ist, gehts ins 7GB!!

@Ace, wie gut dass du deine Schienbeinschoner anhattest!!! Warst du alleine unterwegs??


----------



## Boldwing (11. August 2012)

@ alle Gestürzten  - gute Besserung.
@ Ace also bei 70 Km Biken ist die Konzetration irgendwann aufgefuddad ^^ 
Ich fühle mich nun auch verleitet mir mehr Protektoren anzuziehen hmm ...


----------



## aceofspades (12. August 2012)

@Jupp : wird leider nix mit unserer Eifel Tour. Schenkel ist zwar besser als gedacht, aber hab noch etwas Mühe ihn stark anzuwinkeln.

Werde wohl ersteinmal in die Garage gehen und an meinen Bikes schrauben - ist gerade keines startklar.

Mache dann vielleicht am Nachmittag ne gemütliche Runde um zu sehen was geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (12. August 2012)

mannn haben wir die Seuche ..... 

Marc, Jupp und ich habe heute ne entspannte Tour im Kottenfort gemacht. Jupp hats dabei 3mal, mich 2mal geschmissen - nur Marc hat gegrinnst  
ne technische Panne war auch dabei - ich könnte doch wetten, dass der Jupiter in Konjunktur zur Orion steht   mannn, da muss es ja krachen !


----------



## Boldwing (12. August 2012)

Hatt der Kottenforst überhaupt trails wo man sich hinlegen kann - ich dachte da gäbe es nur so glatte flowinge teile?


----------



## snail (12. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> mannn haben wir die Seuche .....
> 
> Marc, Jupp und ich habe heute ne entspannte Tour im Kottenfort gemacht. Jupp hats dabei 3mal, mich 2mal geschmissen - nur Marc hat gegrinnst
> ne technische Panne war auch dabei - ich könnte doch wetten, dass der Jupiter in Konjunktur zur Orion steht   mannn, da muss es ja krachen !



Tja schön wäre trotzdem  i


----------



## aceofspades (12. August 2012)

snail schrieb:


> Tja schön wäre trotzdem  i


 
"Tja schön wäre trotzdem i"   wieviele Biere hattest du denn heute schon


----------



## snail (12. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> "Tja schön wäre trotzdem i"   wieviele Biere hattest du denn heute schon



Genauso viele wie du  aber egal ich sehe worauf du anspielst, mein Deutsch ist mal wieder toll, dank der Autokorektur meines Pads!


----------



## aceofspades (12. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (12. August 2012)

snail schrieb:


> Tja schön wäre trotzdem  i



Ja, mir hats auch gefallen ;-)


----------



## Goldsprint (13. August 2012)

Ist für diese Woche eigentlich schon was geplant?
Di normal und am Mi ne ruhige Anfängerrunde?

Das Wetter scheint ja ziemlich gut zu werden. Das sollten wir ausnutzen...


----------



## berghochbremser (13. August 2012)

Heute is bei mir Marerialpflege angesagt ;-) ich versuche es morgen zu schaffen.


----------



## aceofspades (13. August 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ist für diese Woche eigentlich schon was geplant?
> Di normal und am Mi ne ruhige Anfängerrunde?
> 
> Das Wetter scheint ja ziemlich gut zu werden. Das sollten wir ausnutzen...



ich denke ja, Dienstag normale Runde , Mittwoch ne gemütliche Runde.. und dann mal sehen


----------



## Goldsprint (13. August 2012)

Optimal!
Ich melde mich hiermit an.


----------



## Boldwing (13. August 2012)

Dienstag komme ich auch wieder mit. Mittwoch wohl auch ^^


----------



## Stefania81 (13. August 2012)

Hallo,
was heißt denn bei euch am Mittwoch eine gemütliche Anfängerrunde? Wieviele km bzw. Hm seid ihr denn da so unterwegs? 
Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Nabenschaltung (13. August 2012)

Ich bin Di & Mi auch am Start. 

@ Steffi: Die Mittwochrunde hat sich aus ein paar Kollegen anfangs als Abteilungsrunde ergeben und ist jetzt sehr gut für wiedereinsteiger geeignet. Technik & Tempo ist eigentlich recht Anfängerfreundlich und es wird eigentlich auch auf jeden gewartet. Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre aber es waren meistens um die 30-35 km und ca 600 Hm, wobei das ja von den GPS Trackern stark variierte. 


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## klee84 (13. August 2012)

Ich mache morgen mal abhängig von meinem Arm...die Lust ist natürlich groß!!! Mittwoch muss ich passen.


----------



## aceofspades (13. August 2012)

Stefania81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was heißt denn bei euch am Mittwoch eine gemütliche Anfängerrunde? Wieviele km bzw. Hm seid ihr denn da so unterwegs?
> Viele Grüße
> Steffi



Hallo Steffi,

die Mittwochsrunde ist für Einsteiger und Wiedereinsteiger gedacht.
meist so 30km bei 600hm
das Tempo ist angepasst so dass jeder mitkommt.
Die schwierigen Trial lassen wir weg - jedoch werden einfachere Trails gefahren - also nicht nur Waldautobahn.

einfach mal vorbei kommen - mitfahren und ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

das liest sich ja alles ganz gut hier 
Ab Herbst werde ich wohl auch in Bonn wohnen und ich denke dann werde ich mich mal anschließen bei euch. Die Bonner Region mit dem 7Gebirge etc. ist dann nämlich Neuland für mich.


Grüße


----------



## radon85 (13. August 2012)

Dienstag um 18:00Uhr bin ich auch wieder mit dabei


----------



## crazy_mtb (13. August 2012)

hi .... bin di, mi und do dabei .....


----------



## Stefania81 (13. August 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Wenn es Mittwoch bei mir passt, komme ich mal dazu



aceofspades schrieb:


> Hallo Steffi,
> 
> die Mittwochsrunde ist für Einsteiger und Wiedereinsteiger gedacht.
> meist so 30km bei 600hm
> ...


----------



## snail (13. August 2012)

Ich werde am Mittwoch auch wieder mitfahren. Morgen allerdings werde ich mit einem Kollegen noch ne entspannte Trainingstour in 7GB einlegen. 
Bin noch nicht so fit, das ich ohne weiteres Di und Do mitfahren kann. Will euch nicht zu sehr ausbremsen. Wir starten so gegen 1730 am üblichen Platz.

Gruss Marc


----------



## punktfritz (14. August 2012)

Hi Ace, bin Mittwoch auch wieder mit dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (14. August 2012)

so langsam sind wir Mittwochs mehr, als in der regulären Runde


----------



## Dolomitenfan (14. August 2012)

Hallo allerseits,
würde auch mal bei der Runde am Mittwoch mitfahren wollen, bin bisher eher allein im 7GB unterwegs. Start 18 Uhr an der langen Holzbank?
VG Lutz


----------



## Deleted 218042 (14. August 2012)

Dolomitenfan schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> würde auch mal bei der Runde am Mittwoch mitfahren wollen, bin bisher eher allein im 7GB unterwegs. Start 18 Uhr an der langen Holzbank?
> VG Lutz



Klar, komm einfach vorbei. Wir freuen uns über jeden der mitfährt. Ein Dolomitenpanorama haben wir im Siebengebirge aber leider nicht zu bieten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (14. August 2012)

hi ... bin heute doch nicht dabei .... gestern abend am rhein ist meine bremse am hinterrad fast komplett ausgefallen .... muss entlüftet werden...habs heute morgen nicht mehr geschafft ..... falls jemand noch die message liest, bitte mitteilen ....


----------



## klee84 (14. August 2012)

Bei mir gehts heute auch nicht, der arm lässt sich noch nicht strecken! Wünsche euch eine schöne tour ohne abflug!!


----------



## Dolomitenfan (14. August 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Klar, komm einfach vorbei. Wir freuen uns über jeden der mitfährt. Ein Dolomitenpanorama haben wir im Siebengebirge aber leider nicht zu bieten ;-)


ich finde das Panorama im 7GB gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Goldsprint (14. August 2012)

Also ich bin heut dabei!


----------



## aceofspades (14. August 2012)

falls sich schon jemand gefragt hat warum der " Kabel im Weg Trail " so heisst wie er heisst - der frage doch am Besten den Berghochbremser


----------



## Boldwing (14. August 2012)

Ich finde man könnte ihn auch in den "Finde mich wenn du kannst"-Trail umbennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (14. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> falls sich schon jemand gefragt hat warum der " Kabel im Weg Trail " so heisst wie er heisst - der frage doch am Besten den Berghochbremser



Oh je, ich glaube ich will es garnicht so genau wissen...


----------



## crazy_mtb (14. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> falls sich schon jemand gefragt hat warum der " Kabel im Weg Trail " so heisst wie er heisst - der frage doch am Besten den Berghochbremser



hey ... der dicke hat die schildkröte gemacht ... und ich war nicht dabei....

aber ne gute nachricht .... das bike ist wieder einsatzbereit ....


----------



## berghochbremser (14. August 2012)

Junge, ich hab nicht den carsten gemacht.. ich hab quasie die bremsline gefangen.


----------



## crazy_mtb (14. August 2012)

bist du morgen oder am donnerstag am start ...


----------



## berghochbremser (14. August 2012)

Joa mol gugge..


----------



## klee84 (14. August 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Junge, ich hab nicht den carsten gemacht.. ich hab quasie die bremsline gefangen.


 
Daumen hoch


----------



## snail (15. August 2012)

Scheint die Tour war wieder mal ein Erfolg in jeder Hinsicht , zumindestens waren die Infos bei Memet sehr interessant . Bei mir verlief es eher ruhig, war ja auch so geplant. 40km Runde zum Auge Gottes und Einkehrschwung beim Dönermann. Bin mal auf heute gespannt wie es läuft und was die Kondition hergibt


----------



## gerdu (15. August 2012)

Schalt mal Deine Autokorrektur aus, da kommt ja nur Unsinn raus.

Bin heut eventuell auch dabei, wäre aber dafür zwei Gruppen zu machen.


----------



## Boldwing (15. August 2012)

Wer fährt morgen eigentlich alles mit ?


----------



## Dolomitenfan (15. August 2012)

War ne klasse Tour heute, danke an Gerd fürs guiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (16. August 2012)

Ich bin heute raus, muss einen Tag Pause machen, fahre dann am Freitag oder am Wochenende wieder.


----------



## crazy_mtb (16. August 2012)

@boldwing ....ich wollte heute wieder los ....

@all: wer ist denn sonst alles mit dabei??


----------



## aceofspades (16. August 2012)

muss mal sehen ob ich mich motivieren kann


----------



## aceofspades (16. August 2012)

Die Tage werden wieder kürzer !

Für den Augenblick sollten wir die Touren so planen dass wir gegen 20:30 aus dem Wald sind.

Jedoch sollte sich jeder so langsam Gedanken über seine Beleuchtung machen. Falls es fragen gibt - Jupp ist der Experte 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...mytinysun-bikeray-und-leuchtdinger-verlosung/


----------



## Deleted 218042 (16. August 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @boldwing ....ich wollte heute wieder los ....
> 
> @all: wer ist denn sonst alles mit dabei??



Ich bin heute wieder dabei. 18 Uhr an der Bank?


----------



## crazy_mtb (16. August 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Ich bin heute wieder dabei. 18 Uhr an der Bank?



18uhr an der bank ... muss vorher noch nach hause ... geht definitiv nicht vorher bei mir


----------



## klee84 (16. August 2012)

Kann immer noch nicht fahren... viel spass heute abend!!


----------



## ghost-pink83 (16. August 2012)

Ist eure heutige Abendrunde auch für Anfänger gedacht??...dann würde ich mich dort anschliesen???


----------



## aceofspades (16. August 2012)

ghost-pink83 schrieb:


> Ist eure heutige Abendrunde auch für Anfänger gedacht??...dann würde ich mich dort anschliesen???



Anfänger ist immer relativ - Dienstag und Donnerstag ist doch eher ne sportlichere Runde - betrifft rauf wie runter

Mittwoch ist angepasst für Einsteiger.

aber Snail wollte morgen noch ne Gemütliche fahren ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost-pink83 (16. August 2012)

Wieviel km geht denn heute???Hab mir ja kein MTB gekauft um auf dem geraden Teerweg zu fahren;-)


----------



## aceofspades (16. August 2012)

das variiert: Di & Do ca. 30-40km / ca. 800 hm  / ca. 3 Std


----------



## Boldwing (16. August 2012)

Also ich sollte auch um 18:00 da sein - nur Zwangsüberstunden können mich davon abhalten


----------



## crazy_mtb (16. August 2012)

@marc .....wann wolltest du denn morgen los??

@ghost-pink ....wie ace schon schrieb, werden wir morgen etwas gemütlicher unterwegs sein .... fahr einfach mal mit


----------



## snail (16. August 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @marc .....wann wolltest du denn morgen los??
> 
> @ghost-pink ....wie ace schon schrieb, werden wir morgen etwas gemütlicher unterwegs sein .... fahr einfach mal mit



Hallo Carsten also ich könnte mich schon ab 1730 von der Firma los eisen , sonst wie immer Treffpunkt 1800 an der langen Bank. Wie wars heute?


----------



## crazy_mtb (17. August 2012)

hi marc .... hey, bist du mit deiner firma verheiratet ... na gut ... 17:30 ist ok ..... und gestern hat uwe uns geguided ... noch fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (17. August 2012)

Hi Carzy checke mal, ob es auch früher geht, da ich auch dem Kommentar leichten Unmuhtentnehme, melde mich nachher nochmals.


----------



## Boldwing (17. August 2012)

Als ich heute Morgen aufgewacht bin tat mir alles weh ... habe sogar einen neuen Muskel in der Gesäßgegend gefunden, welchen ich den Schmerzikus getauft habe


----------



## crazy_mtb (17. August 2012)

snail schrieb:


> Hi Carzy checke mal, ob es auch früher geht, da ich auch dem Kommentar leichten Unmuhtentnehme, melde mich nachher nochmals.



verwunderung marc .... verwunderung


----------



## Omalos (17. August 2012)

Hallo,

habe kommenden Do vielleicht Zeit.

Aber



aceofspades schrieb:


> Anfänger ist immer relativ - Dienstag und Donnerstag ist doch eher ne sportlichere Runde - betrifft rauf wie runter
> 
> Mittwoch ist angepasst für Einsteiger.



heißt das, Do-Runde ist dann eher technisch anspruchsvoll?

Habe auch eine Bitte: Könnte jemand die Mittwochrunde gps-mäßig aufzeichnen und z. B. bei GPSies einstellen? Wäre seht nett. Dann könnte ich diese Runde auch mal alleine nachfahren. Scheint eher meinen Vorstellungen zu entsprechen.

Grüße und Dank


----------



## Boldwing (17. August 2012)

@Omalos - ich habe nen paar Strecken aufgezeichnet und kann die mal hochladen


----------



## Omalos (17. August 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> @Omalos - ich habe nen paar Strecken aufgezeichnet und kann die mal hochladen



@Boldwing
Das wäre sehr nett. Danke + Grüße


----------



## snail (17. August 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> verwunderung marc .... verwunderung


???? nicht ganz sicher was du damit meinst 
Okay, jetzt habe ich mal gechecked was geht, also 17:00 ist jetzt der frühst mögliche Termin, wann wir uns treffen könnten. Bitte bescheid geben , ob 17:30 oder 17:00 gewünscht wird
Gruss Marc


----------



## LessMess (17. August 2012)

Bei der dezeitigen Situation im  7Gebirge wärees wichtig keine Touren ins  Netz zu stellen-verschickt sie doch,wenn überhaupt, per PN!? Danke Uwe


----------



## crazy_mtb (17. August 2012)

@marc .... alles klar .... 17:00 uhr an der langen bank heute

@all ... wer will, kann mitfahren ....


----------



## Boldwing (17. August 2012)

@LessMess  Ergibt natürlich sinn - wird so gemacht 

Welche Situation im 7GB meinst du genau? Zu viele Biker oder zu böse Wanderer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (17. August 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> @LessMess  Ergibt natürlich sinn - wird so gemacht
> 
> Welche Situation im 7GB meinst du genau? Zu viele Biker oder zu böse Wanderer?



Habe Dir mal eine PM geschickt...


----------



## Omalos (17. August 2012)

LessMess schrieb:


> Bei der dezeitigen Situation im  7Gebirge wärees wichtig keine Touren ins  Netz zu stellen-verschickt sie doch,wenn überhaupt, per PN!? Danke Uwe



Was ist denn die derzeitige Situation im 7GB, dass sie "wenn überhaupt" (also noch besser wenn gar nicht?) nur per PN verschickt werden?


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2012)

Hi,
hoffe, ich darf hier auch antworten:

GPS Trails werden SEHR SEHR ungern online gesehen! 

Das 7G ist ein Naturschutzgebiet...

Einige Wege sind kritisch bzgl. der Konflikte mit anderen Nutzern (vor allem am WE, z.B. rund um die Wanderer-Hotspots wie Löwenburg) bzw. evt. hat sich der ein oder andere sogar einmal auf verbotene Wege verfahren...

Das dann online gestellt und ggf. von "auswärtigen" ohne Sinn und Verstand runtergebrettert, macht uns Bikern nicht unbedingt mehr Freunde 

grüße und viel Spaß
sun909


----------



## LessMess (17. August 2012)

nun,dann möchte ich noch ergänzen,dass ich es für sinnvoll halte,'Neuen' die Forumgruppen zu empfehlen,um ihnen so die Forumregeln/Fahrregeln im Wald nahe zu bringen...Bremstechnik,Tempo usw.   Grüße Uwe


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2012)

@Uwe:


----------



## Omalos (17. August 2012)

@sun909
Du kannst ja die nicht-kritischen Wege online stellen, falls es dir nur darum geht.  

Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass Platzhirschgebare und die völlig inakzeptable Unterscheidung zwischen "uns Bikern" und "Auswärtigen, die ggf. ohne Sinn und Verstand" (wer unterscheidet das, Du?, haben Einheimische mehr Recht als Auswärtige?) etc. die Konflikte mit anderen Waldnutzern lösen kann - sei es im 7GB o. sonstwo.

Die einzige Folge, keine GPS-Tracks zu veröffentlichen, wäre, ortsunkundige MTBler fernzuhalten (danke hierfür) oder diese im Gegensatz zu deiner vorgeblichen Motivation, Konfliktsituationen mit anderen Waldnutzern zu vermeiden, gerade dadurch dazu zu zwingen, auf gut markierten und d.h. viel frequentierte Wanderwege und zu Hotspots als Wegpunkte zu schicken. 

Aber so, wie du nach dem Prinzip "wir hier" und die "Anderen" garniert mit der spekulativen Motivunterstellung des "ggf. ohne Verstand",  argumentieren wahrscheinlich auch die Waldnutzer (Jagdpächter, Wanderer etc.), die MTBler dort nicht sehen möchten und auf irgendein diffuses "wir hier" pochen. Schonmal darüber nach gedacht?     

Das Zurverfügungstellen von GPS-Routen würde es hingegen ermöglichen, dass ortsunkundige MTBler auch dort alleine fahren, wo es ruhig und naturunschädlich, konfliktfrei und interessant ist.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. August 2012)

Omalos schrieb:


> @sun909
> Du kannst ja die nicht-kritischen Wege online stellen, falls es dir nur darum geht.
> 
> Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass Platzhirschgebare und die völlig inakzeptable Unterscheidung zwischen "uns Bikern" und "Auswärtigen, die ggf. ohne Sinn und Verstand" (wer unterscheidet das, Du?, haben Einheimische mehr Recht als Auswärtige?) etc. die Konflikte mit anderen Waldnutzern lösen kann - sei es im 7GB o. sonstwo.
> ...



Na wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen? Iß vorher einen Teller Bohnensuppe, dann kommst du besser von der Rampe

Kleiner Einwand, wie wäre es wenn du bevor du über die Leute urteilst, mal mit ihnen fährst? Dann kannst du auch die geschriebenen Worte besser deuten.

Grüße der stunt-beck


----------



## aceofspades (17. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Die Tage werden wieder kürzer !
> 
> Für den Augenblick sollten wir die Touren so planen dass wir gegen 20:30 aus dem Wald sind.
> 
> ...




suchst du preiswerte Lampe - guckst du hier

upps: Link geht nicht - guckst du bei Jupp 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9795329&postcount=1112


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2012)

Omalos schrieb:


> @sun909
> Du kannst ja die nicht-kritischen Wege online stellen, falls es dir nur darum geht.
> 
> Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass Platzhirschgebare und die völlig inakzeptable Unterscheidung zwischen "uns Bikern" und "Auswärtigen, die ggf. ohne Sinn und Verstand" (wer unterscheidet das, Du?, haben Einheimische mehr Recht als Auswärtige?) etc. die Konflikte mit anderen Waldnutzern lösen kann - sei es im 7GB o. sonstwo.
> ...



Sag mal, geht´s noch? 

Jeder kann bei den Gruppen hier im K/BN/SU mitfahren und ist gern gesehen. Kannst ja mal dir die Mühe machen und ein wenig lesen.

Dafür gibt es genug Termine von uns im LMB. 

Und für die "ruhigen, naturunschädlichen, konfliktfreien und interessanten" Routen musst du wohl woanders fahren, die gibt es hier nämlich legal nicht.

Insofern kannst du gerne weiter hochgestochen von diffus, spekulativ etc. schwafeln, Tracks gibt es keine.

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (17. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> suchst du preiswerte Lampe - guckst du hier



Hi Ace,

der Link in Deinem Posting funktioniert so nicht, hier die reparierte Version:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MagicShine-e...rradteile&hash=i tem2317bc55e1#ht_10527wt_922

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das ein Nachbau der Magicshine MJ808e.

Meine Lampen (MJ 808e und MJ856) habe ich übrigens hier her:

http://www.magicshinelights.de/

Den händler kann ich empfehlen, der Kontakt war sehr freundlich und die Lampen waren innerhalb von zwei Tagen bei mir.


----------



## Omalos (17. August 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Und für die "ruhigen, naturunschädlichen, konfliktfreien und interessanten" Routen musst du wohl woanders fahren, die gibt es hier nämlich legal nicht.



Wenn es dir nicht um ruhige, naturunschädliche, konfliktfreie und interessante Routen ging, warum hast du dann auf die Konflikte, den Naturschutzchrakter des 7GB, die vielfrequentierten Wanderwege und die Hotspots des 7GB  hingewiesen? Oder war das auch nur so daher gesagt und du wolltest dich nur ein bißchen wichtig machen? Das war mir so nicht klar und ich möchte mich in diesem Falle in aller Form bei dir dafür entschuldigen, dich ernst genommen zu haben.

Ich hoffe, wir haben diesen kleinen Konflikt damit ausgeräumt.


----------



## Boldwing (17. August 2012)

@ Andreas
ich glaube nicht, dass es ein Nachbau ist. Soviel mir bekannt ist, nimmt das Unternehmen Magicshine die China-Leuchten, packt da sein Logo drauf und verkauft die Teile zum doppelten Preis. Einziges Plus - es wird 1 Jahr garantie gewährt ^^


----------



## crazy_mtb (18. August 2012)

hallo leute .... ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es deutlich zu heiß um morgen in den 7 hügeln zu fahren ...... warum fahren wir nicht ne kleine tour im vorgebirge und chillen dann an einem der seen in brühl .....


----------



## Boldwing (19. August 2012)

Also gestern bin ich auf dem Bike ja fast schon verdunstet ^^


----------



## aceofspades (19. August 2012)

komm gerade aus der Eifel zurück - kleine Runde von 900hm - und bin auf dem letzten Ritzel geradeso zurück gekommen - mannnn was das heiß  geh jetzt ersteinmal ein Bier trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (20. August 2012)

Wie schauts diese Woche? Fahren wir morgen wieder oder heute schon?


----------



## crazy_mtb (20. August 2012)

ich fahre heute definitiv nicht .... bin noch fertig von der gestrigen hitzeschlacht .... 3,5h an der sieg und der agger entlang ....


----------



## aceofspades (20. August 2012)

ich fahre heute auch nicht - lass mal die Beine baumeln.

bin dann Dienstag wieder dabei


----------



## klee84 (20. August 2012)

Schwitzt für mich morgen eine Runde mit...die Zerrung im Ellbogengelenk hält sich hartnäckig 
Zum :kotz:!!!


----------



## aceofspades (20. August 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Schwitzt für mich morgen eine Runde mit...die Zerrung im Ellbogengelenk hält sich hartnäckig
> Zum :kotz:!!!


----------



## crazy_mtb (20. August 2012)

ich bin auch out of order ...... ich muss dieses ausgesprochen nette furunkel jetzt mit ichtonalsalbe behandeln ..... aber das zeug ist gem. packungsbeilage auch geeignet zur behandlung meines tennisarms ... das problem hab ich seit ein paar wochen am linken ellbogengelenk ..... nicht richtig schlimm, wird aber auch nicht besser  ....ist das ein mist alles


----------



## Boldwing (20. August 2012)

ich bin wieder mit dabei, möchte jedoch anmerken, dass die Trails grade sau trocken sind. Man rutsch mehr als dass man fährt.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (20. August 2012)

Ich werde mich der Runde morgen auch anschließen.


----------



## snail (20. August 2012)

Ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei
@Crazy:  Gute Besserung und Tennisarm wie geht das beim Biken


----------



## aceofspades (21. August 2012)

me too


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (21. August 2012)

Bin auch heute am Start!

@Klee und crazy: gute Besserung!


----------



## berghochbremser (21. August 2012)

ich auch


----------



## radon85 (21. August 2012)

Ich bin heut abend auch dabei


----------



## punktfritz (21. August 2012)

Ich versuch's heute auch mal.


----------



## snail (22. August 2012)

Wer heute Lust hat, wir starten wieder um 18:00 an der langen Bank, wird heute eine gemüdliche Runde
Gruss Marc


----------



## Dolomitenfan (22. August 2012)

ich bin dabei, die Runde am letzten Mittwoch mit Gerd war 

VG Lutz


----------



## punktfritz (22. August 2012)

Bin heute auch dabei. VG Peter


----------



## aceofspades (23. August 2012)

heute wieder der Donnerstag Treff 18:00

bitte Lampen nicht vergessen


----------



## Boldwing (23. August 2012)

Ich habe derzeit nur eine 900 Lumen Helmleuchte, hoffe mal dass die reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. August 2012)

Ich schließe mich heut auch an und diesmal mit Lampe. 3k lx sollten reichen denk ich. 


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Boldwing (23. August 2012)

lol WTF ??!! 3k oO ? hast du etwa zwei 1,5k lampen oder wie?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. August 2012)

Ja 3000 lux, so wie es auffer packung stand und ich abgekürzt habe 


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## berghochbremser (23. August 2012)

3000? dann hab ich dich also gestern noch bei H&S gesehen..


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. August 2012)

Wahrscheinlich reden wir auch von der gleichen Lampe. BBB Highpower irgendwas. 


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Boldwing (23. August 2012)

was kostet der spaß denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2012)

Sollte es die BBB Highpower sein, hättet ihr vielleicht mal ein par Leute gefragt die schon länger im dunkeln fahren.

Viel Spaß damit.

Grüße


----------



## Boldwing (23. August 2012)

Ist die Leuchte nicht gut oO ?


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2012)

Wenn man sich die Tests ansieht ist sie was für RR-Fahrer aber nichts für den Trail. Gugst du hier

http://onlineshop.mytinysun.com/sho...erkahQc5tLN56TURGI0vA4J7508LkrmFB&shop_param=

oder hier die


http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_visr4.html


----------



## Boldwing (23. August 2012)

Okey die sind ja bekannt - aber so ne Hope Version 2 kostet ja schon ihre 250 Tacken ^^ Und die MyTiniSun (die Firma hat schon für den geilen Namen nen Preis verdient) sind auch nicht viel günstiger. Da greift man teilweise doch lieber zu den Leuchten von MagicShine.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. August 2012)

Wenn es so dunkel ist, dass ich ne Lampe brauche um einen Trail fahren zu können, dann fahr ich keine Trails mehr sondern Waldautobahn nach Hause.
Das war ein Schnapperpreis in der H&S Wühlkiste und mit Spots komme ich gut zurecht.
Die Candela Werte vom letzten Mountainbike Magazin Testbericht unterscheiden sich nicht nennenswert von anderen Lampen und wollte hiermit keine Diskussion zum Thema Lampen lostreten.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (23. August 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Wenn es so dunkel ist, dass ich ne Lampe brauche um einen Trail fahren zu können, dann fahr ich keine Trails mehr sondern Waldautobahn nach Hause.



Da verpasst Du aber was! Und nicht vergessen, in zwei Monaten ist es  schon um kurz nach sechs Uhr dunkel, da könntest Du dann in der Woche  garnicht fahren und das wäre doch schade, oder?

Wenn sich die BBB als alleinige Lampe als zu schwach herausstellt (ich  würde das erstmal ausprobieren), dann kannst Du sie Dir immernoch als  zweite Lampe auf den Helm packen und eine Magicshine o.ä. an den Lenker  hängen.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. August 2012)

Ja, ich denke so würde ich dann auch machen wenn die Lampe allein nicht reicht. 
Ich muss für heute leider absagen. 
Ich würde dann aber morgen fahren. Wer lust hat kann sich ja anschließen. 


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## aceofspades (24. August 2012)

hat schon jemand einen Plan fürs Wochenende ?


----------



## maxbandel (24. August 2012)

ich würde Sonntag gerne fahren, wo is mir egal


----------



## berghochbremser (24. August 2012)

maxbandel schrieb:


> ich würde Sonntag gerne fahren, wo is mir egal



arrrg--.. bikemarkt account -> weißte bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (24. August 2012)

Wäre am Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. August 2012)

Jemand bei dem Idealwetter Lust auf eine Nachmittagsausfahrt? Start ab 2 möglich, muß so zwischen 5 und 6 wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Boldwing (24. August 2012)

Ich würde ja mitfahren aber Uwe und Gerd haben gestern meine Beine ermodert :'(


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. August 2012)

Diese Halunken! Okay, hier ein Angebot: Am und um den Venusberg/Kottenforst/Melbtal habe ich eine nette Runde von 1-1,5 Stunden zusammengestellt, die von allem etwas bietet, aber im Ergebnis nicht allzuviele HMer hat; wäre das was?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (24. August 2012)

Heute wäre ich nicht dabei aber Sonntag würde ich mitkommen. Wann wollt ihr euch treffen?


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## aceofspades (24. August 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Wir  sind ne neue Gruppe von begeisterten MTB Bikern, welche sich über Anschluss  weiterer Biker freuen würde.
> Im Augenblick sind wir größtenteils  Kollegen aus dem T-Mobile Umfeld, die das Mountainbiken vor 3 Monaten für sich  entdeckt haben. Unter Anleitung zweier langjähriger MTB-Fahrer machen wir  regelmäßig 1-2 mal die Woche das Siebengebirge oder den Kottenforst unsicher.  Wir sind begeistert bei der Sache - im Status ambitionierte Anfänger.
> 
> Pro  Ausfahrt sind der Regel 4 - 10 Leute dabei, wobei wir einigermaßen sportlich  unterwegs sind. Technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen werden bereits mit Bravur  gemeistert , der eine oder andere steigt aber auch mal bei der Schlüsselstelle  vom Rad. Verschnaufpausen werden natürlich auch gemacht um allen Fitnessgraden  gerecht zu werden. Es soll sich keiner überfordert  fühlen.
> ...





Happy Birthday Anfänger Treff


----------



## klee84 (24. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Happy Birthday Anfänger Treff


----------



## Boldwing (24. August 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!! voll Super - ich bereue es, dass ich nicht von anfang an dabei war 
Um wie viel Uhr wolltet ihr denn am So starten?


----------



## aceofspades (24. August 2012)

müssen mal schauen was wir am Sonnatg überhaupt machen - Wetter - Lust und Laune..... lasst uns mal morgen nochmals schauen - ich wäre einer Tour im Kottenforst / Ville nicht abgeneigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (24. August 2012)

na dann .... happy birthday ..... tausende von sturzfreien höhenmetern

rauf wie runter natürlich ..... 

ach ja .... ich denke, dienstag bin ich wieder dabei ... so lange schone ich mich noch


----------



## aceofspades (25. August 2012)

hat jemand Lust auf ne nette Sonntags-Tour im Kottenforst ?

hab vor einen GPS Track zu fahren mit ca. 50km / flach 

wer Lust hat

Sonntag 12:00
Treffpunk : Waldschänke - Kreuzung Euskirchener Strasse / Schmale Allee 1


----------



## snail (25. August 2012)

Jupp bin dabei, denke mal das Wetter passt ja morgen


----------



## Nabenschaltung (25. August 2012)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt komme ich auch.


----------



## punktfritz (25. August 2012)

Wenn es nicht gerade schifft, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## punktfritz (25. August 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Hi Ace,
> 
> der Link in Deinem Posting funktioniert so nicht, hier die reparierte Version:
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Habe vergangene Woche die Lampe bei eBay bestellt. Gestern wurde sie durch Amazon geliefert Hat also soweit alles reibungslos funktioniert. Jetzt bin ich auf die ersten Fahrten bei Dubkelheit gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (26. August 2012)

Ich hoffe es schaut noch jemand rein, bei dem Wetter und Prognosen fahr ich nicht mit, die nächste Regenfront ist laut Regenradar auch schon unterwegs ...


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## aceofspades (26. August 2012)

yepp, schlecht - hab gerade mit Marc geredet - wir fahren auch nicht - muss nicht sein bei dem Wetter


----------



## punktfritz (26. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> yepp, schlecht - hab gerade mit Marc geredet - wir fahren auch nicht - muss nicht sein bei dem Wetter


Bin ich halt alleine gefahren. Ne' gute Stunde war's trocken, dann wurde es ungemütlich.


----------



## aceofspades (26. August 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> Bin ich halt alleine gefahren. Ne' gute Stunde war's trocken, dann wurde es ungemütlich.


 
hoffentlich hast du auf uns nicht gewartet 
war ein schlechter Tag - aber kommende Woche soll es auch wieder besser werden


----------



## Boldwing (26. August 2012)

Es regnet fleißig die ganze zeit ...


----------



## punktfritz (27. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> hoffentlich hast du auf uns nicht gewartet
> war ein schlechter Tag - aber kommende Woche soll es auch wieder besser werden


Ne, kein Problem, ich habe eure Absage nur zu spät gesehen, als ich schon am Parkplatz war.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (27. August 2012)

Wie sieht es denn heute aus? Ich kann morgen nicht mitfahren und wollte deshalb heute eine Runde drehen. Vorzugsweise schon um 17:00 Uhr. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## aceofspades (27. August 2012)

ich würde gerne fahren aber 17:00 ist mir zu früh


----------



## punktfritz (27. August 2012)

ich komme mit, Zeit ist mir egal.


----------



## aceofspades (27. August 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> ich komme mit, Zeit ist mir egal.



ich denke Jupp fährt um 17:00 Uhr ins 7GB - ich dagegen gehe wohl um 18:00 in den Kottenforst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punktfritz (27. August 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn heute aus? Ich kann morgen nicht mitfahren und wollte deshalb heute eine Runde drehen. Vorzugsweise schon um 17:00 Uhr. Kommt jemand mit?


Dann bin ich um 17:00 an der langen Bank und fahre mit Jupp.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (27. August 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> Dann bin ich um 17:00 an der langen Bank und fahre mit Jupp.



Hi Punktfritz, cool, dann bis gleich!


----------



## Boldwing (27. August 2012)

Wer wäre morgen wieder dabei ?


----------



## Goldsprint (27. August 2012)

Ich komm mit!


----------



## crazy_mtb (27. August 2012)

bin dabei .... und bring auch mein neues schätzchen mit ..... heute schon mal an der langen treppe am alten zoll runter an den rhein ausgetestet .... ist das geil ....


----------



## Goldsprint (27. August 2012)

Wow, da bin ich aber mal gespannt.
Lass, aber bitte langsam angehen und mach nicht den... Du weißt schon...


----------



## berghochbremser (27. August 2012)

Den Carsten.. :-D


----------



## Deleted 218042 (27. August 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> bin dabei .... und bring auch mein neues schätzchen mit ..... heute schon mal an der langen treppe am alten zoll runter an den rhein ausgetestet .... ist das geil ....



Wie heisst sie denn?


----------



## Goldsprint (27. August 2012)

Ah, in der Signatur steht ja schon das gute Stück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (28. August 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ah, in der Signatur steht ja schon das gute Stück...



Achso, 'n Fahrrad... ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (28. August 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## snail (28. August 2012)

Bin auch heute dabei


----------



## radon85 (28. August 2012)

Ich setze diese Woche mal aus.

p.s.: Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Post von unseren aufmerksamen Freunden bekommen.


----------



## Boldwing (28. August 2012)

lol wenigstens hält marc als mit hardtail fahrer die stellung


----------



## snail (28. August 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> lol wenigstens hält marc als mit hardtail fahrer die stellung


Zu früh gefreut, habe gerade einen Termin rein geschoben bekommen und weiss nicht ob ich mitkommen kann. Also 18:00 wird wohl nicht klappen. SchXXXX Vermieter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (29. August 2012)

Mittwoch wieder Einsteiger-Runde
18:00 an der langen Bank 

PS: Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## aceofspades (29. August 2012)

Wetter bleibt gut


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2012)

Fahre mit Michael ab 15 Uhr ab Fähranlieger KöWi eine zügige Vorrunde, und kommen um 18 Uhr zur Bank; hat jemand Lust?


----------



## crazy_mtb (29. August 2012)

@ace ... @rosinante ... ich bin auf jeden fall um 18 uhr an der langen bank ... wo ich mitfahre, mache ich mal von marcel abhängig


----------



## Goldsprint (29. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (29. August 2012)

Sorry , falls die heutige Einsteiger-Runde etwas heftiger ausgefallen ist - aber alle waren so gut dabei, dass ich dachte ein wenig Fahrspass muss her - vielleicht  etwas zu viel 
Das nächste mal nehmen wir wieder etwas Dampf raus ....


----------



## berghochbremser (30. August 2012)

Steigt heute jemand mit aufs raddl?


----------



## Atzenpogo (30. August 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Steigt heute jemand mit aufs raddl?



Jo, wäre um 1800 dabei


----------



## aceofspades (30. August 2012)

bin wohl auch dabei - auch wenn meine Motivation etwas niederig ist - aber die Lust kommt meist mit dem fahren


----------



## berghochbremser (30. August 2012)

ich fahre heute bei den Gemütlichen mit, die fahren im Ennert ist mal was anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (30. August 2012)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> Jo, wäre um 1800 dabei



Hallo Atze - so wie es aussieht wären wir nur zu zweit. Ich denke ich werde dann ne kleine Runde im Kottenforst machen - Motivation ist eh kaum vorhanden - nur etwas kurz die Beine ausschütteln

hoffe du schaust noch rein


----------



## Deleted 218042 (30. August 2012)

Ich würde auch mitfahren.


----------



## Boldwing (30. August 2012)

Also ich überlege auch mitzufahren


----------



## klee84 (30. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Sorry , falls die heutige Einsteiger-Runde etwas heftiger ausgefallen ist - aber alle waren so gut dabei, dass ich dachte ein wenig Fahrspass muss her - vielleicht  etwas zu viel
> Das nächste mal nehmen wir wieder etwas Dampf raus ....



Was hast du gemacht??   hast du den Sklaventreiber gespielt?? 

Bin leider immer noch außer Gefecht, Hand- und Ellbogengelenk sind nicht wirklich belastbar


----------



## Deleted 218042 (30. August 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Was hast du gemacht??   hast du den Sklaventreiber gespielt??



Also bis auf eine Abfahrt (Geisberg) und einen Anstieg (Breiberge) war es gestern garnicht so schlimm ;-)



> Bin leider immer noch außer Gefecht, Hand- und Ellbogengelenk sind nicht wirklich belastbar



Mensch, Dich scheint es ja wirklich übel erwischt zu haben. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Atzenpogo (30. August 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Was hast du gemacht??   hast du den Sklaventreiber gespielt??
> 
> Bin leider immer noch außer Gefecht, Hand- und Ellbogengelenk sind nicht wirklich belastbar



Was ist passiert? Haste auch nen Purzelbaum gemacht?


----------



## punktfritz (30. August 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> ich fahre heute bei den Gemütlichen mit, die fahren im Ennert ist mal was anders.


Ich komme auch mit


----------



## Boldwing (30. August 2012)

von wo aus fahren denn die gemütlichen los (also von wo aus genau bzw. um wie viel Uhr ) ?


----------



## punktfritz (30. August 2012)

?[/QUOTE]ich bin OK.fahre Heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (30. August 2012)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> Was ist passiert? Haste auch nen Purzelbaum gemacht?



Jep, den hab ich...vor drei Wochen. Hab mir dabei den linken Arm unglücklich gezerrt/geprellt/gestaucht (wahrscheinlich alles zusammen). Da ist an Trails nicht zu denken. 
Aber so kann ich noch ein wenig an der Nachtlampe arbeiten


----------



## aceofspades (30. August 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> ? ich bin OK.fahre Heim


 
opps - das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an - hast den Carsten gemacht   - vielleicht hätte mal jemand erwähnen sollen dass die "Gemütlichfahrer" vom Namen her, nur bergauf gemütlich fahren - berab geben die Jungs richtig Stoff 

hoffentlich ist alles gut bei dir


----------



## punktfritz (30. August 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> opps - das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an - hast den Carsten gemacht   - vielleicht hätte mal jemand erwähnen sollen dass die "Gemütlichfahrer" vom Namen her, nur bergauf gemütlich fahren - berab geben die Jungs richtig Stoff
> 
> Whoffentlich ist alles gut bei dir


ne i h war mit Jupp und Axel unterwegs und die haben mich in Rheinbreitbacher Wald abgeschüttelt


----------



## Deleted 218042 (30. August 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> ne i h war mit Jupp und Axel unterwegs und die haben mich in Rheinbreitbacher Wald abgeschüttelt



Hallo Fritz, Da bin ich froh daß Dir nichts passiert ist. Als wir bemerkt haben daß Du nicht mehr da bist sind wir zurück gefahren bis zu der Stelle wo wir uns noch zusammen verfahren hatten, haben Dich aber nicht mehr gesehen. Beim nächsten mal sollten wir vielleicht Telefonnumern austauschen.

Hast Du es denn gut aus dem Wald herausgefunden?


----------



## punktfritz (31. August 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Hallo Fritz, Da bin ich froh daß Dir nichts passiert ist. Als wir bemerkt haben daß Du nicht mehr da bist sind wir zurück gefahren bis zu der Stelle wo wir uns noch zusammen verfahren hatten, haben Dich aber nicht mehr gesehen. Beim nächsten mal sollten wir vielleicht Telefonnumern austauschen.
> 
> Hast Du es denn gut aus dem Wald herausgefunden?


Hallo Jupp. Sorry, ich wollte nicht, dass ihr euch Sorgen macht, deshalb hatte ich als einzige Möglichkeit den Blog gesehen und gehofft, dass ihr da reinschaut. Ich war auf einmal in der Siedlung, bin zurück in den Wald gefahren, habe aber keine Spur mehr von euch gefunden. Und da ich auch nicht wußte, in welche grobe Richtung es weiterging, da gibt es so viele Abzweigungen, bin ich einfach runter. Der Rhein ist ja zum Glück nicht zu verfehlen. Der Trial ist wirklich schön, demnächst möchte ich ihn auch mal komplett fahren.


----------



## berghochbremser (31. August 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> ne i h war mit Jupp und Axel unterwegs und die haben mich in Rheinbreitbacher Wald abgeschüttelt



da hat der Jupp wohl den Ace gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzenpogo (31. August 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> da hat der Jupp wohl den Ace gemacht



He he, kann man so nicht sagen. Der Trail war halt schön flowig. Fritz, Du warst ja eigentlich immer gut dran.


----------



## aceofspades (31. August 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Hallo Fritz, Da bin ich froh daß Dir nichts passiert ist. Als wir bemerkt haben daß Du nicht mehr da bist sind wir zurück gefahren bis zu der Stelle wo wir uns noch zusammen verfahren hatten, haben Dich aber nicht mehr gesehen. Beim nächsten mal sollten wir vielleicht Telefonnumern austauschen.
> 
> Hast Du es denn gut aus dem Wald herausgefunden?



hey Jupp - seit wann kann man sich im 7GB verfahren


----------



## Atzenpogo (31. August 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Jep, den hab ich...vor drei Wochen. Hab mir dabei den linken Arm unglücklich gezerrt/geprellt/gestaucht (wahrscheinlich alles zusammen). Da ist an Trails nicht zu denken.
> Aber so kann ich noch ein wenig an der Nachtlampe arbeiten



Oh ha, das kenne ich... .Gute Besserung!


----------



## aceofspades (1. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> hat jemand Lust auf ne nette Sonntags-Tour im Kottenforst ?
> 
> hab vor einen GPS Track zu fahren mit ca. 50km / flach
> 
> ...


 
nachdem die Tour, letzten Sonntag ins Wasser gefallen ist, würde ich die Tour gerne nachholen. Vielleicht hat jemand Lust auf ein paar nette Flach-Trials.

Tour im Kottenforst ca 50km / flach

Sonntag 12:00
Treffpunk : Waldschänke - Kreuzung Euskirchener Strasse / Schmale Allee 1


----------



## Boldwing (1. September 2012)

Wetter sieht für morgen doch ganz passabel aus ich würde mich denke ich mal anschließen


----------



## Dolomitenfan (1. September 2012)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, würde ich gerne mitfahren, falls es mir zu schnell werden sollte, fahre ich alleine weiter, will euch schließlich nicht aufhalten


----------



## aceofspades (1. September 2012)

schön - dann bis morgen


----------



## crazy_mtb (1. September 2012)

ich sollte nicht mehr zu fuss gehen ..... bin unglücklich umgeknickt .....das rechte fussgelenk hat es erwischt ..... wenn es montag nicht besser ist, werd ich wohl mal in die klinik ..... das gelenk ist zwar nur leicht geschwollen .... ein bänderriss scheidet also aus .... aber die schmerzen sind für ne bänderdehnung  zu stark .....alles sch.....


----------



## Boldwing (2. September 2012)

Ich muss heute leider aussteigen    @crazy Gute Besserung


----------



## punktfritz (2. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> nachdem die Tour, letzten Sonntag ins Wasser gefallen ist, würde ich die Tour gerne nachholen. Vielleicht hat jemand Lust auf ein paar nette Flach-Trials.
> 
> Tour im Kottenforst ca 50km / flach
> 
> ...


Hi Ace, ich komme mit. Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (2. September 2012)

Würde auch mitkommen, fährt wer aus beuel los?


----------



## Dolomitenfan (2. September 2012)

Ich fahre aus Beuel los


----------



## berghochbremser (2. September 2012)

wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen? China Schiff?


----------



## Dolomitenfan (2. September 2012)

Okay, bin in ca. 10 Minuten da


----------



## Dolomitenfan (2. September 2012)

Wann kommst du, bin jetzt am China-Schiff und stehe direkt an der Bühne


----------



## berghochbremser (2. September 2012)

ohje, jetzt schon? gib mir 10min


----------



## klee84 (2. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ich sollte nicht mehr zu fuss gehen ..... bin unglücklich umgeknickt .....das rechte fussgelenk hat es erwischt ..... wenn es montag nicht besser ist, werd ich wohl mal in die klinik ..... das gelenk ist zwar nur leicht geschwollen .... ein bänderriss scheidet also aus .... aber die schmerzen sind für ne bänderdehnung  zu stark .....alles sch.....



was hattest du denn für schuhe an?? Die mit dem absatz??  
Gute besserung, hoffentlich wird es nix langwieriges sein...


----------



## aceofspades (2. September 2012)

Kurze Tourenbericht nach einem echt schönen Tag

Am Treffpunkt sind nach 2 Absagen, 4 Leute aufgeschlagen - wir sind dann in Richtung Ville losgefahren und haben einen alten Track, den ich schon letztes Jahr mal gefahren hatte, ausprobiert - bis auf ein kurzes Stück, ich sage nur Brombeeren , war der Track echt klasse. Hoch zum Bombentrichter und weiter um den Berggeistweiher - waren doch ein paar nette Trails dabei - dann zurück auf ein verdientes Bier in  der Waldschänke. Der Track hatte ziemlich genau 50km bei einer Fahrzeit von 3 Std. Mit Anfahrt und Rückweg zum/vom Treffpunkt hatte ich 80km/ 400hm auf dem Tacho.

netter Nachmittag - hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt


----------



## punktfritz (2. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Kurze Tourenbericht nach einem echt schönen Tag
> 
> Am Treffpunkt sind nach 2 Absagen, 4 Leute aufgeschlagen - wir sind dann in Richtung Ville losgefahren und haben einen alten Track, den ich schon letztes Jahr mal gefahren hatte, ausprobiert - bis auf ein kurzes Stück, ich sage nur Brombeeren , war der Track echt klasse. Hoch zum Bombentrichter und weiter um den Berggeistweiher - waren doch ein paar nette Trails dabei - dann zurück auf ein verdientes Bier in  der Waldschänke. Der Track hatte ziemlich genau 50km bei einer Fahrzeit von 3 Std. Mit Anfahrt und Rückweg zum/vom Treffpunkt hatte ich 80km/ 400hm auf dem Tacho.
> 
> netter Nachmittag - hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt


 Kann ich nur bestätigen, war mal im Vergleich zum 7GB eine nette Abwechslung. Danke an unseren Guide , Gerd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (2. September 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> was hattest du denn für schuhe an?? Die mit dem absatz??
> Gute besserung, hoffentlich wird es nix langwieriges sein...



hey kerstin ... du kannst ja schon wieder frech sein .... was macht dein ellbogengelenk???

für meinen fussgelenk kann ich wohl entwarnung geben ... ist inzwischen wieder so belastbar, dass ich heute mal kurz zu den kliniken hoch bin und nen kleinen trail runter ... allerdings noch recht verhalten ... wollte wissen, was sache ist .... ne fraktur im sprunggelenk scheidet also auch aus .... allerdings bleibt ne bänderdehnung .... na ja .... wird vorbeigehen.... noch ziemlich schmerzhaft .... so bald es nur noch unangehnem ist, starte ich wieder in den sieben hügeln .... wann sehen wir dich denn endlich mal wieder??


----------



## Dolomitenfan (2. September 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, war mal im Vergleich zum 7GB eine nette Abwechslung. Danke an unseren Guide , Gerd.



Zustimmung  
War eine schöne Tour und ein bisschen Konditionstraining war auch dabei


----------



## windsurfenXXL (3. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

danke nochmal für die nette Tour vorletzte Woche, hat Spass gemacht euch durch das schönen 7GB zu guiden.

Anbei noch ein 2 Impressionen!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1203707
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1203741

Ausserdem hier eine neue Tour für morgen mit ein paar motivierten Jungs...gerne sind auch weitere Mitfahrer willkommen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13343


----------



## klee84 (3. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> hey kerstin ... du kannst ja schon wieder frech sein .... was macht dein ellbogengelenk???
> 
> Hehe, bin ja nicht aufn mund gefallen
> Tja, wird wohl noch mindestens eine woche dauern, evtl. sollte ich es auch noch mal röntgen lassen...ätzend, sag ich nur!!
> ...


----------



## aceofspades (3. September 2012)

*Wochenplanung:*

also jetzt wird es etwas kompliziert, deshalb hier mal ne kurze Erläuterung:

Dienstag & Donnerstag Treff 18:00 (wie immer )
Dienstag 17:00 Einsteiger Treff mit Schmitzi ( gemütliche Runde)
Mittwoch 18:00 Einsteiger Treff (wie immer) ; vielleicht mit 1 PS weniger als letzten Mittw. 

Die Einsteiger-Treffs Dienstag und Mittwoch sind keine Konkurenz Veranstaltungen, sondern sollen sich ergänzen. Es gibt bei uns Leute die wieder einsteigen wollen aber Mittw. einfach nicht können - also es kann jeder mit, wo und wann er will


----------



## Goldsprint (3. September 2012)

Ich freue mich schon auf morgen. Der Georg ist wieder auf Dienstreise in Bonn und kommt auch mit.
Ach ja, ich bin wieder mit meinem Rädchen am Start.

@Klee:
Ich hoffe, wir sehen dich demnächst wieder. Gut Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (3. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ich sollte nicht mehr zu fuss gehen ..... bin unglücklich umgeknickt .....das rechte fussgelenk hat es erwischt ..... wenn es montag nicht besser ist, werd ich wohl mal in die klinik ..... das gelenk ist zwar nur leicht geschwollen .... ein bänderriss scheidet also aus .... aber die schmerzen sind für ne bänderdehnung  zu stark .....alles sch.....


Gute Besserung und hoffe mal es ist nicht schlimmes!


----------



## windsurfenXXL (3. September 2012)

Hallo und Danke Gerd für die Richtigstellung,

dann freuen wir uns zumindest mal auf den hoffentlich gemeinsamen Event beim Dönermann 

Viele Grüße





aceofspades schrieb:


> *Wochenplanung:*
> 
> also jetzt wird es etwas kompliziert, deshalb hier mal ne kurze Erläuterung:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nabenschaltung (3. September 2012)

@Kerstin: Gute Besserung! 

Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen eine Bindehautentzündung und fahre eventuell morgen mit, kommt drauf an wie gut die Augentropfen bis dahin helfen. Naja bis dahin. 


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> hey kerstin ... du kannst ja schon wieder frech sein .... was macht dein ellbogengelenk???
> 
> für meinen fussgelenk kann ich wohl entwarnung geben ... ist inzwischen wieder so belastbar, dass ich heute mal kurz zu den kliniken hoch bin und nen kleinen trail runter ... allerdings noch recht verhalten ... wollte wissen, was sache ist .... ne fraktur im sprunggelenk scheidet also auch aus .... allerdings bleibt ne bänderdehnung .... na ja .... wird vorbeigehen.... noch ziemlich schmerzhaft .... so bald es nur noch unangehnem ist, starte ich wieder in den sieben hügeln .... wann sehen wir dich denn endlich mal wieder??



Kann auch nichts an den Bändern sein. Ich bin letztes Jahr 12 Wochen mit Bänderriß gefahren. Und muß sagen das, daß Radfahren angenehmer war als auf der Arbeit rum zu laufen. Einfach nicht so anstellen und fahren.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. September 2012)

Ihr Lieben, werde diese Woche fremdgehen - Vogesen! Grüße Bernd.


----------



## aceofspades (3. September 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Ihr Lieben, werde diese Woche fremdgehen - Vogesen! Grüße Bernd.


 
Gemeinheit   wünsche Dir viel Spass


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. September 2012)

@Gerd: Danke!


----------



## crazy_mtb (3. September 2012)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Kann auch nichts an den Bändern sein. Ich bin letztes Jahr 12 Wochen mit Bänderriß gefahren. Und muß sagen das, daß Radfahren angenehmer war als auf der Arbeit rum zu laufen. Einfach nicht so anstellen und fahren.




 bin heute ein bekennendes weichei ......

@jupp .... bzw. @all .....bin vsl. mittwoch dabei .....mal sehen, ob mein fussgelenk mitspielt (morgen geht mit sicherheit noch nicht) .....  bringe dann einen kumpel mit .... der will mal mit ..... leider habe ich nur eine funsel  .... 2. bestell ich morgen .....  hab mich auf die mj 872 bzw. 856 eingeschossen ... und zwar bei dem händler ....

http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/Fahrradbeleuchtung/Magicshine/MJ-856

oder

http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/Fahrradbeleuchtung/Magicshine/MJ-872

hat einer von euch erfahrung mit den o.g. leuchten ..........

und kann mir jemand am mittwoch ggf. ne funsel leihen ... bzw. meinem kumpel

danke!


----------



## Deleted 218042 (4. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> hat einer von euch erfahrung mit den o.g. leuchten ..........



Ich habe eine MJ-856 am Lenker, die MJ872 habe ich ein paarmal bei anderen gesehen. Die Elektronik incl. der LEDs und die Linsen sind bei beiden Lampen gleich, entsprechend sind auch die Lichtmenge und -verteilung identisch.

Die Unterschiede liegen im Gehäuse und möglicherweise im Halter. "Möglicherweise" deshalb weil es die MJ856 anscheinend in zwei Varianten gibt, einmal mit einem starren Halter der am Lenker angeschraubt wird und auf den man die Lampen aufschiebt, so wie hier:

http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/media/images/popup/mj856_4.jpg

Und dann gibt es sie noch mit einem Gummibandhalter wie hier (zu erahnen):

http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/media/images/popup/mj856_2.jpg

Leider kann ich beim Fireflyer-Shop nicht erkennen mit welchem Halter die Lampe geliefert wird, ggfs. müsste man dort mal nachfragen. Die MJ872 gibt es soweit ich weiß ausschließlich mit dem Gummibandhalter.

Der Gummibandhalter hat den Vorteil, daß man die Lampe damit sehr schnell vom Lenker ab und wieder dranbekommt und daß bei abgebauter Lampe nichts am Lenker zurückbleibt. Nachteil ist, daß die Befestigung über das Gummiband weniger fest ist und man die Lampe beim drücken der Taster auf der Rückseite leicht nach unten verstellt.

Der starre Halter ist recht robust und hält die Lampe sehr schön fest, allerdings sind bei meinem nach einem Winter mit einigen Nightrides in Regen und Schnee jetzt die Schrauben verrostet. Bisher tut das der Funktion keinen Abbruch, sieht aber blöd aus. Irgendwann wird sich vermutlich die Klemmschraube auch nicht mehr drehen lassen.

Bei beiden Lampen würde ich in jedem Fall den großen 6600mAh Akku bestellen (MJ-6010), voll aufgedreht zieht die Lampe etwa 2,5A, der kleine Akku ist dann nach anderthalb Stunden leer. Zugegebenermaßen braucht man zum bergauffahren nur die kleinste Stufe und mir ist mein 4400mAh-Akku auch noch nicht leer geworden, aber sicher ist sicher.

Das Leuchtbild von der Lampe ist sehr breit, der Nahbereich wird sehr hell ausgeleuchtet und man kann super erkennen was vor einem auf dem Trail liegt. Dafür ist die Reichweite etwas schwach, bei hohem Tempo fehlt mir mit der MJ856 alleine etwas der Weitblick nach vorne.

Ich würde mir deshalb auch noch die MJ880 ansehen, über die hört man sehr viel gutes was die Verarbeitung angeht und sie hat eine etwas gerichtetere Optik als die MJ856 so daß man keine Probleme mit der Reichweite haben dürfte. Link:

http://www.fireflyer-shop.com/Fahrradbeleuchtung/Magicshine/Magicshine-MJ-880-U2

Vergleichsbilder gibt es hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9541774&postcount=1370



> und kann mir jemand am mittwoch ggf. ne funsel leihen ... bzw. meinem kumpel



Ich kann am Mittwoch leider nicht mitfahren, könnte meine beiden Lampen aber auf der Arbeit dem Ace in die Hand drücken. Dann kannste Dir auch mal die MJ856 mit dem rostigen Halter mal ansehen.


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. September 2012)

@jupp ..... hey, danke! die 856 passt angeblich ja auch auf den ixus iq- halter ..... ich würde die gerne mal ausprobieren ..... die 880 ist mir für meinen geschmack schon zu groß ... und kostet auch noch mal 50 euronen mehr ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (4. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @jupp ..... hey, danke! die 856 passt angeblich ja auch auf den ixus iq- halter



Eine Ixon IQ habe ich ja auch noch. Bei mir passt die 856 zwar auf den Standardhalter der bei der Ixon dabei war, sie passt aber nicht auf den Halter den man von Bumm für Oversized-Lenker nachkaufen kann, man kann die 856 dann nur halb aufschieben. Vermutlich ist das Problem aber mit einer Schlüsselfeile in kurzer Zeit zu lösen.


----------



## Goldsprint (4. September 2012)

@Jupp:

Fährst du heute mit? Wenn ja, kannst du mir ne Lampe wieder leihen? Meine Magicshine ist leider noch nicht da.


----------



## maxbandel (4. September 2012)

ich hab meine magicShine einfach auf nen Sigmahalter gebaut, kostet bei H&S 5 Euro. man muss Ihn allerdings etwas nachbearbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (4. September 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> @Jupp:
> 
> Fährst du heute mit? Wenn ja, kannst du mir ne Lampe wieder leihen? Meine Magicshine ist leider noch nicht da.



Bei mir klappt es leider weder heute noch morgen, ich bin erst am Donnerstag wieder dabei. Das mit der Lampe wäre eigentlich kein Problem, ich bin aber jetzt schon auf der Arbeit und habe die Lampe nicht dabei :-(


----------



## Deleted 218042 (4. September 2012)

maxbandel schrieb:


> ich hab meine magicShine einfach auf nen Sigmahalter gebaut, kostet bei H&S 5 Euro. man muss Ihn allerdings etwas nachbearbeiten.



Habe mir heute Morgen bei Bike Components den Halter von Hope bestellt. Laut diversen Forenbeiträgen soll der sich auch gut eignen, mal sehen ob das klappt...


----------



## Atzenpogo (4. September 2012)

Ich habe auch die MJ 872, und habe direkt hier bestellt: http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/

Da gibt es auch diverse Akkuversionen und auch versch. Halter.


----------



## Atzenpogo (4. September 2012)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die MJ 872, und habe direkt hier bestellt: http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/
> 
> Da gibt es auch diverse Akkuversionen und auch versch. Halter.



Bin übrigens top zufrieden


----------



## Atzenpogo (4. September 2012)

..und heute um 1800 dabei


----------



## snail (4. September 2012)

Ich bin heute auch um 18:00 Uhr dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (5. September 2012)

nach der härteren Nummer gestern, heute wieder ne gemütliche Runde - ein Relax-Tag zum Beine ausschütteln 

PS: Relax-Tag ist ernst gemeint


----------



## punktfritz (5. September 2012)

Dann bin ich ja heute richtig. 
Gestern bin ich leider nicht aus dem Büro gekommen.


----------



## snail (5. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> nach der härteren Nummer gestern, heute wieder ne gemütliche Runde - ein Relax-Tag zum Beine ausschütteln
> 
> PS: Relax-Tag ist ernst gemeint



Ich bin heute auch dabei. Relax Tag hört sich gut an, aber ich hoffe du meinst auch eine Relax Tour. Aber das kann ich mir nicht so ganz bei dir vorstellen


----------



## crazy_mtb (5. September 2012)

bin heute auch dabei ..... ob mein kumpel mitfährt, erfahre ich im laufe des nachmittags ..... aber ace macht es ja nix aus, 5kg an akkus und lampen zusätzlich herumzuschleppen ....

hab mir übrigens die mj 856 mit dem 6600'er akku ("nur" 300gr schwer), lenkerhalterung (die mit dem arm), helmhalterung und verlängerungskabel für 125 euronen gekauft ... versandkostenfrei ..... bei fireflyer .... wird vsl morgen oder übermorgen geliefert

es besteht tatsächlich bei fireflyer die möglichkeit, zwischen 2 lenkerhalterungen auszuwählen .... man muss nur angeben, welche man haben möchte


----------



## Boldwing (5. September 2012)

Bin heute auch dabei und es scheint, dass ich gestern was verpasst habe


----------



## crazy_mtb (5. September 2012)

mein kumpel hat gerade abgesagt .... ich starte aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dolomitenfan (5. September 2012)

ich bin heute auch dabei


----------



## Goldsprint (5. September 2012)

Juhu! Ich hab eben meine magicshine mj-880 von der Post abgeholt. Vielleicht fahr ich morgen nochmal und kann sie direkt testen.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (5. September 2012)

Ich werde meine 20 km Laufen heute noch voll machen und bin somit nicht dabei. 
Je nach Wetter wäre ich aber am Wochenende (Sa, So) bei einer netten Runde im 7GB dabei.


----------



## berghochbremser (5. September 2012)

Moin,

Uwe und ich werden morgen ne kleine und vorallem lockere Technik Tour machen. Wer sich anschließen will, treffen ist um 18:30Uhr  am China Schiff in Beuel.

Wie gesagt wir fahren langsam ( hab nen wettkampf am we)  

Wichtig: Licht!


----------



## aceofspades (5. September 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Uwe und ich werden morgen ne kleine und vorallem lockere Technik Tour machen. Wer sich anschließen will, treffen ist um 18:30Uhr  am China Schiff in Beuel.
> 
> ...


 
na dann über ihr zwei mal ein bisschen - damit ihr auch mal etwas mehr Technik bekommt


----------



## berghochbremser (5. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> na dann über ihr zwei mal ein bisschen - damit ihr auch mal etwas mehr Technik bekommt


----------



## Boldwing (5. September 2012)

Was für Technik wollt Ihr denn üben - so Richtung "Schau mal es ist steil und da sind Steine und wenn man runterfällt stirbt man - super lass uns da runter fahren" oder eher sowas wie spitzkehren etc. ?


----------



## aceofspades (6. September 2012)

Ich bin dann mal weg.

Bin jetzt die kommenden 2 Wochen im Urlaub - in Schottland, das gute Wetter geniesen.

Bin auch für heute raus - muss noch etwas packen und vorbereiten

also dann noch viel Spass und bis dann


----------



## gerdu (6. September 2012)

Wahrscheinlich von allem etwas - zusÃ¤tzlich vielleicht auch noch: âLass uns den und den Weg mal ein bisschen schneller herunterfahren!â


----------



## Boldwing (6. September 2012)

So ich wollt heute wieder fahren - wer ist mit dabei 

@Gerdu also meine akuten technischen Schwächen sind halt derzeit noch die Haarnadelkurven (sowas wie die erste beim Rebekka)

Würd ich jedoch auch nit bremsen wollen - ich meine du und Max Norris könnt zusammen ja ganz wilde Dinge anstellen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (6. September 2012)

@Max: ich würde mich anschließen. Hab jetzt auch meine Lampe 

@Ace: ich wünsch dir einen schönen Urlaub. Erhol dich gut.


----------



## crazy_mtb (6. September 2012)

@all

hab heute morgen meinen fuss gecheckt nach der gestrigen tour .... ist dick geschwollen ....werde noch weiter pause machen müssen


----------



## berghochbremser (6. September 2012)

gerdu schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich von allem etwas - zusätzlich vielleicht auch noch: Lass uns den und den Weg mal ein bisschen schneller herunterfahren!



juhu!


----------



## Dolomitenfan (6. September 2012)

Guten Morgen,
habe mir nun auch die MJ 856 bestellt .
Allen einen schönen Tag, war gestern wieder ne prima Runde
Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 218042 (6. September 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> So ich wollt heute wieder fahren - wer ist mit dabei



Ich wäre dabei. 18:00 Uhr bei der Telekom?


----------



## Boldwing (6. September 2012)

@ Andreas - jap


----------



## berghochbremser (6. September 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> @Max: ich würde mich anschließen. Hab jetzt auch meine Lampe




alles klar


----------



## Deleted 218042 (6. September 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es dann heute zwei Touren:

1. Techniktraining für (weit) fortgeschrittene um 18:30 am Chinaschiff unter dem Motto "Selbstmord mit Max und Uwe" 

und 

2. Normale Tour um 18:00 Uhr bei der Telekom.


----------



## Goldsprint (6. September 2012)

@Uwe: Was hast du denn heute vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (6. September 2012)

...Details darf man hier ja nicht schreiben, sonst kommt die Forumspolizei.

Wir wollen ein paar fahrtechnische Highlights ausprobieren, und ansonsten mal ein bisschen flüssiger die Pfade herunterfahren.


----------



## Goldsprint (6. September 2012)

Schon klar. Meinst du, ich könnte mit euch fahren oder würde ich nur ausbremsen?


----------



## gerdu (6. September 2012)

...könnte mir vorstellen dass Du beim 18 Uhr Treff mit Jupp mehr Spaß hast


----------



## Goldsprint (6. September 2012)

OK, dann fahr ich bei denen mit.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß.


----------



## klee84 (7. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal weg.
> 
> Bin jetzt die kommenden 2 Wochen im Urlaub - in Schottland, das gute Wetter geniesen.
> 
> ...



wünsche dir einen tollen und erholsamen urlaub!! Ich hoffe, dass ich wieder mit euch fahren kann, wenn du zurück bist!!


----------



## Dolomitenfan (7. September 2012)

Hallo,
Fireflyer ist ja unglaublich schnell 
Gestern Vormittag bestellt und gerade eben brachte sie mir der freundliche Zusteller von DHL schon ins Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (8. September 2012)

bikelight.eu ist sau langsam habe seit dem 31.08 nichts mehr vorm verkäufer gehört. Kann man eine PayPal-Zahlung auch stornieren ? - weiß das wer?


----------



## flusenflug (8. September 2012)

Huhu,
Ich bin neu nach köln gezogen und suche wen, der mich über ein paar coole trails führt, seid ihr da die richtigen ansprechpartner? Mein geliebtes Rad vermodert nämlich gerade im keller ... und würde morgen so gern ausfahren. Da ich ne Frau bin und auch nicht supertrainiert, bin ich allerdings nicht so die allerschnellste...Für rasend schnelle trainingsrunden bin ich also vermutlich nicht geeignet ...


----------



## flusenflug (8. September 2012)

Du kannst stornieren, allerdings nicht bei einer lieferverzögerung von nicht einmal mehr 14 Tagen ...


----------



## crazy_mtb (8. September 2012)

flusenflug schrieb:


> Huhu,
> Ich bin neu nach köln gezogen und suche wen, der mich über ein paar coole trails führt, seid ihr da die richtigen ansprechpartner? Mein geliebtes Rad vermodert nämlich gerade im keller ... und würde morgen so gern ausfahren. Da ich ne Frau bin und auch nicht supertrainiert, bin ich allerdings nicht so die allerschnellste...Für rasend schnelle trainingsrunden bin ich also vermutlich nicht geeignet ...



welcome ..... 

wir sind alle nicht die schnellsten ..... bis auf ein paar ausnahmen ..... uwe, andi, ace und max .... und es sieht ja auch fast so aus, als ob wir max an die nightrider verlieren 

ob allerdings heute jemand fährt, weiß ich nicht ....

ace ist in urlaub [email protected] .... wünsch dir auch einen coolen entspannnten urlaub .... und das ohne bike .... kann ich mir so gar nicht vorstellen ....

kerstin ist verletzt ....

und die anderen sind verdächtig ruhig ....

ach ja ... ich fahr gleich zu meinen eltern (muss auch mal sein) und bin auch verletzt ... ab nächster woche aber wahrscheinlich wieder dabei ....

treffen sind regelmäßig wie 1 oder 2 seiten vorher beschrieben .....

@all .... in eigener sache .... da meine kids wieder aus den franz. alpen zurück sind, wäre es toll, wenn sich regelmäßig ne truppe samstag vormittag finden würde .....so ab 11uhr ...tpkt wie immer oder am china-schiff .........sonntags kann ich zukünftig nicht mehr ..... und wenn fahre ich mit den kiddies .....


----------



## Nabenschaltung (8. September 2012)

flusenflug schrieb:


> Huhu,
> Ich bin neu nach köln gezogen und suche wen, der mich über ein paar coole trails führt, seid ihr da die richtigen ansprechpartner? Mein geliebtes Rad vermodert nämlich gerade im keller ... und würde morgen so gern ausfahren. Da ich ne Frau bin und auch nicht supertrainiert, bin ich allerdings nicht so die allerschnellste...Für rasend schnelle trainingsrunden bin ich also vermutlich nicht geeignet ...



Willkommen,

also heute fährt keiner aber morgen wollten wir eine kleine Runde im 7GB drehen. Ich denke mal, dass es eher eine gemütliche Runde wird, da ein paar gestern beim Beueler Teamlauf dabei waren. 

Ich würde mal einfach sagen morgen um 14:00 Uhr an der langen Bank bei T-Mobile (Landgrabenweg 151) zu treffen.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## crazy_mtb (8. September 2012)

und was habe ich für einen dussel ..... auf ebenem boden kann ich meinen fuss schon schmerzfrei belasten und auf dem rechten bein stehen ..... bin di definitiv dabei 

.... und jetzt kommt die meines erachtes schönste zeit in den 7hügeln ..... ich hoffe auf einen richtig guten indian summer ..... und viele flowige trails 

.... mein dank übrigens mal an alle mitfahrer  .... ist ne coole truppe ..... muss ja auch mal gesagt werden


----------



## flusenflug (8. September 2012)

Also ich wäre dabei ... wenn ihr nicht auf Tempo, sondern auf "Spaß" fahrt, ist mir das sehr recht ;-)


----------



## klee84 (8. September 2012)

aaaalsooo, nachdem ich gestern meine erste runde nach vier wochen aufm venusberg/kottenforst erfolgreich gedreht habe, würde ich mich morgen anschliessen  da der arm aber immer noch nicht 100% ok ist, wären entspannte trails (sprich keine stufen/verblockt usw) ein träumchen  ansonsten schieb ich die dinger runter bzw fahre dann gaaaanz langsam.
Hach, ich freu mich jetzt schon


----------



## snail (8. September 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> aaaalsooo, nachdem ich gestern meine erste runde nach vier wochen aufm venusberg/kottenforst erfolgreich gedreht habe, würde ich mich morgen anschliessen  da der arm aber immer noch nicht 100% ok ist, wären entspannte trails (sprich keine stufen/verblockt usw) ein träumchen  ansonsten schieb ich die dinger runter bzw fahre dann gaaaanz langsam.
> Hach, ich freu mich jetzt schon



Hallo Klee ich fahre am Sonntag auch wieder mit, daher denke ich mal das wir eh nicht so schnell fahren


----------



## Boldwing (8. September 2012)

Ich werde auch wieder anstreben mitzufahren freue mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (8. September 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> Ich werde auch wieder anstreben mitzufahren freue mich schon



Ich wäre morgen auch dabei. Bin auch für eine langsame Tour, der Lauf gestern steckt mir ziemlich in den Knochen. Wie wäre es mit 13:00 Uhr Start bei der Telekom?

@Flusenflug: Der übliche Startpunkt ist zwischen den Gebäuden der Telekom am Landgrabenweg 151, dort wo der Schießbergweg zwischen den Gebäuden durchläuft.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (8. September 2012)

13 Uhr ist auch ok.


----------



## Goldsprint (8. September 2012)

Ich schließ mich auch an.


----------



## flusenflug (8. September 2012)

13:00 Uhr passt auch


----------



## berghochbremser (8. September 2012)

Ich schaue mal.. wie fit ich morgen bin ;-)


----------



## snail (8. September 2012)

1300 passt auch bei mir


----------



## Boldwing (9. September 2012)

okey 13:00 ist auch bei mir machbar


----------



## snail (9. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen muss Absagen für heute, habe ein technisches Problem am Rad.


----------



## Boldwing (9. September 2012)

oh das ist ärgerlich was ist denn los Marc ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (9. September 2012)

Bin auch raus.. viel spass..


----------



## crazy_mtb (10. September 2012)

wer fährt morgen um 18 uhr???


----------



## Boldwing (10. September 2012)

ich hatte vor zu fahren


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. September 2012)

ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich nicht fahren


----------



## Normansbike (10. September 2012)

Kommt einer aus nähe Rheinbach? Und hat Lust am So. zu fahren?


----------



## Goldsprint (10. September 2012)

Ich klär das bei mir noch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. September 2012)

Bin aus den Vogesen zurück, und es war super - aber jetzt beginnt die Saure-Gurken-Zeit fürs Radeln, in der ich nur noch sehr selten kann, und abends nahezu nie ... Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Normansbike (10. September 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Bin aus den Vogesen zurück, und es war super - aber jetzt beginnt die Saure-Gurken-Zeit fürs Radeln, in der ich nur noch sehr selten kann, und abends nahezu nie ... Grüße Bernd.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598342


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. September 2012)

Neeee, aufgeben gilt nicht, Schutzbleche dran und Thermowäsche drunter, nur bei Eisglätte ist es ein definitves no go; werde halt nur weniger fahren können


----------



## Boldwing (10. September 2012)

sieht ja nit si rosig aus mit mitfahrern für morgen *schief*


----------



## berghochbremser (10. September 2012)

ICh bin am start!


----------



## Boldwing (10. September 2012)

Jehaa Max Noris


----------



## Buttablume (10. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wohne jetzt auch seit ein paar Monaten in Bonn und suche noch Leute zum gemeinsamen Biken.
Von meinen Arbeitskollegen fährt leider niemand so richtig MTB, von daher musste ich bisher immer alleine fahren.

Ich hätte Interesse an normalen Touren, würde aber sehr gerne auch mal eine paar Trails im Siebengebirge abfahren.
Dafür braucht man natürlich jemanden mit Ortskenntnissen.

Ich weiss nicht, wie ihr das organisatorisch macht.. Aber, wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt, würde ich ganz gerne
mitkommen. Ich fahre übrigens (grundsätzlich) bei JEDEM Wetter..


----------



## crazy_mtb (10. September 2012)

@max .... auf dich ist doch verlass

@buttablume .... wir starten morgen um 18 uhr .... Startpunkt ist zwischen den Gebäuden der Telekom am Landgrabenweg 151,  dort wo der Schießbergweg zwischen den Gebäuden durchläuft ... einfach vorbeikommen .... und licht nicht vergessen


----------



## flusenflug (10. September 2012)

Danke noch mal für die schöne am Sonntag, hat Spaß gemacht mit euch


----------



## Boldwing (11. September 2012)

Sonntag war ja auch vom wetter her unschlagbar und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (11. September 2012)

Ich hoffe mal, dass es gleich nicht in Strömen regnet.


----------



## berghochbremser (11. September 2012)

egal, Schlammschalcht! 

@ Jupp, macht ihr heute eure eigen Tour?

wegen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13364


----------



## Atzenpogo (11. September 2012)

bin am Start, es sei denn, es regnet in Strömen


----------



## Nabenschaltung (11. September 2012)

Bin heut definitiv nicht dabei. Werde noch etwas am Hardtail rumschrauben. Wetter ist ja auch nicht so der Hit. 


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Boldwing (11. September 2012)

@ Max - du bist dir aber dessen bewusst, dass ich im Fall von Schlamm die Trails runterkriechen werde ja   (nur schonmal um Beschwerden vorzubeugen etc.)

@ Jupp warum schließt ihr euch nicht uns an - gemeinsam fährt es sich lustiger


----------



## Deleted 218042 (11. September 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> egal, Schlammschalcht!
> 
> @ Jupp, macht ihr heute eure eigen Tour?
> 
> ...



Zu dieser Tour hatte ein anderer Kollege aufgerufen als sonst, und der fährt lieber etwas früher, deshalb die Startzeit um fünf Uhr schon. Aber auch da kann jeder mitkommen der möchte. Könnte aber sein daß Du Dich da langweilst, die ganze Sache wird eher anfängergerecht...

Wegen des Wetters zitiere ich mal den Kollegen wie folgt: "Wenn es um vier Uhr nicht gerade Kuhsch****e regnet, dann fahren wir."


----------



## Goldsprint (11. September 2012)

Wenn wir später losfahren, ist es länger dunkel!


----------



## Boldwing (11. September 2012)

sprach der mann mit der imba-Lampe ... meine zweite Lampe ist immer noch nicht da :'(


----------



## berghochbremser (11. September 2012)

17 uhr wird bei mir zu eng.. vielleicht sehen wir uns beim döner..

ich würde Sagen dann machen wir zwei Gruppen:

Goldfinger
Bremse
Carstenmacher-Carsten
Boldwing
Atze

und wer eben noch will.. um 18 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (11. September 2012)

alles klar ... dann um 18 uhr ... freu mich schon auf den dunklen wald ... fahre ja jetzt auch mit flutlicht


----------



## windsurfenXXL (11. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

seltsam, haben den Termin doch extra auf 17:30h geschoben, weil es mit 17:00h einigen zu früh war

Naja egal, bis später

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Deleted 218042 (11. September 2012)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seltsam, haben den Termin doch extra auf 17:30h geschoben, weil es mit 17:00h einigen zu früh war
> 
> ...



Oh, ich dachte es ging schon um fünf los. Also dann um halb sechs...


----------



## punktfritz (11. September 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> 17 uhr wird bei mir zu eng.. vielleicht sehen wir uns beim döner..
> 
> ich würde Sagen dann machen wir zwei Gruppen:
> 
> ...


Wenn es nicht gerade schüttet, bin ich um 18:00 auch dabei. Gruß Peter


----------



## Boldwing (11. September 2012)

So mir ist das irgendwie zu nass ... zumal meine Regenjacke verschollen ist


----------



## Deleted 218042 (12. September 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> So mir ist das irgendwie zu nass ... zumal meine Regenjacke verschollen ist



War super gestern, die 17:30-Fahrer sind über Weilberg, Stenzelberg, Ölberg und Nonnenstromberg gefahren. 33km und gut 750Hm. Allerdings sieht mein Fahrrad jetzt aus als hätte man es mit Schwarzbrotbröseln paniert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punktfritz (12. September 2012)

Hi, nachdem ich gestern gekniffen habe, wäre es schön, wenn heute was ginge. Wie schaut's aus, gibt's heute einen gemeinsamen Ausritt?
Gruß Peter


----------



## Boldwing (12. September 2012)

wenigstens habe ich nicht alleine gekniffen


----------



## crazy_mtb (12. September 2012)

ich fahre morgen erst wieder .... 18 uhr wie immer .....


----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. September 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> wenigstens habe ich nicht alleine gekniffen



Ich hab ja gestern auch gekniffen, naja, mit plausiblen Ausreden 
Heute fahre ich auch nicht mit, das Wetter ist nach wie vor sh!t und laufe mal stattdessen die große Brückenrunde.


----------



## Boldwing (12. September 2012)

joggen ist kein ausweg Tobi - bei schlechtem wetter helfen nur yoga und hanteln


----------



## Boldwing (12. September 2012)

hmm okey ich schaffe es heute wohl nicht


----------



## Buttablume (12. September 2012)

@crazy_mtb: Mein Bike ist im Moment leider nicht einsatzbereit.
Ich würde aber nächste Woche auf jeden Fall mitkommen, falls das Bike dann wieder fertig ist.
Ich werde den Thread dann einfach mal weiterverfolgen, und mich dann bei euch einklinken.


----------



## crazy_mtb (13. September 2012)

@butterblume .... alles klar .... 

@all ....wer fährt denn morgen mit .....

max ... du bist doch garantiert dabei ..... 

ach ja ..... am dienstag bin ich mal wieder gestürzt ..... wieder nix passiert ... ich muss ne ausgefeilte falltechnik haben ..... warum ..... auf nassem recht lockerem boden hatte mein vorderrad bei nem trail blockiert .... nach ca. 30cm in ne kleine kuhle mit ner kleinen wurzel gerutscht und dann hats den lenker verrissen ..... 

verdammt wenig zeit um die bremse zu lösen .... ok ... dennoch ein fahrfehler, denn das vorderrad hat halt blockiert ....max, du hast ja recht .....aber wahrscheinlich ziehe ich mir jetzt doch auch mal die fat albert auf ... allerdings in 2,25 ..... hinten fahre ich ja ohne inzwischen semi-slicks ......so ein bisschen mehr grip ist vielleicht nicht schlecht für die kommenden monate ..... auch wenn ich dann ebenfalls unmengen von altgummi durch die gegend rolle


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. September 2012)

@crazy: Eine Alternative wäre vielleicht der Mountain King II 2,4; baut nicht sooo breit (ca. 57 mm, entspricht also dem FA in 2,25), ist gerade bei Nässe wirklich gut, und deutlich leichter und leichter laufend als der FA ...


----------



## crazy_mtb (13. September 2012)

@rosinante .... merci für den tip .....  aber auf den laufrädern, die bei dem giant dabei waren, sind nagelneue fat albert 2,25 aufgezogen ..... sind also eda .... und kosten quasi nix .... wenn die runter sind, probier ich mal die mt-king


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (13. September 2012)

@all .... hey, sieht ja fast so aus, als ob ich heute mit mir alleine fahren müsste ..... falls niemand mitfährt, fahre ich aus sicherheitsgründen (trailzustand nach regen und nacht) heute abend auch nicht


----------



## Goldsprint (13. September 2012)

Also heute gehe ich Rudern.
Wer hätte denn Lust morgen Abend einen kleinen Nightride zu machen?


----------



## berghochbremser (13. September 2012)

ich werde morgen aufjedenfall gegen 19:30 Uhr ne Nachtrunde machen...


----------



## Goldsprint (13. September 2012)

Ich komm mit!!!


----------



## crazy_mtb (13. September 2012)

ok .... alea jacta est .... ich fahre heute nicht und montiere stattdessen heute abend die dicke alberta vorn und hinten .... schlauchlos ist das genug frickelarbeit .... ich wünsch euch viel spass morgen .... meine kids sind von fr-abend auf sa-abend bei mir ... bin also nicht dabei .....


----------



## flusenflug (13. September 2012)

Wann, wo und wie startet ihr denn morgen zu welcher tour?


----------



## berghochbremser (14. September 2012)

Moin fusenflug,

ich kann keine genaue Uhrzeit sagen, fahre mit freunden die erst anreisen müssen. ich schätze es wird 19-19:30 Uhr abfahren würden wir am China-Shiff in Bonn Beuel. 

Die Tour wird nicht soo lange, aber etwas technisch anspruchsvoller.


----------



## flusenflug (14. September 2012)

Ich hab kein Licht, damit bin ich raus ... ansonsten gern mal technisch anspruchsvoll, wenn ihr auf eine lahme bergaufente wartet ;-) 
Und nur für den fall, dass ich am Nachtfahren mal Gefallen finden sollte, kann man die irgendwo ausleihen?


----------



## flusenflug (14. September 2012)

Ach so ja, und ist jemand an einer Tagsüber-Samstagstour interessiert? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. September 2012)

Also heute bin ich nicht dabei und Sa/So bin ich nicht in Bonn. Somit vorraussichtlich erst Dienstag wieder. 

@fluse: Wegen dem Licht lässt sich bestimmt jemand aus der Gruppe finden der eine Lampe doppelt hat und bei der nächsten Tour mal mitbringt. 


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Boldwing (14. September 2012)

also ich überlege auch am samstag zu fahren so gegen 17:00 - wenn der wald etwas leerer ist


----------



## flusenflug (14. September 2012)

Das wäre mir zu spät, eher gehen eins ...


----------



## berghochbremser (14. September 2012)

Wenn du willst, wir fahren morgen nochmal 10:30 am china schiff.. falls ja bitte melden ( gild für alle)


----------



## flusenflug (15. September 2012)

verschlafen ...


----------



## berghochbremser (15. September 2012)

Pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (15. September 2012)

ich ebenfalls


----------



## berghochbremser (15. September 2012)

11:15 am schina schiff..


----------



## crazy_mtb (16. September 2012)

heute, sonntag, 11:00 uhr am china-schiff ....  max, 2 kumpels aus muffland und meinereiner 

sowie tpkt 11:15 uhr lange bank telekom ... für alle, die nicht zum china-schiff kommen wollen


----------



## Klausoleum (16. September 2012)

hey Carsten du geile Socke... Ich geb dir Muffländer, du Pälzer..

Wird sicher geil morgen... freu mich


----------



## Nabenschaltung (16. September 2012)

Bis Mittwoch siehts ja gut aus mit dem Wetter, wer hat denn Lust morgen und Dienstag zu fahren?


----------



## crazy_mtb (16. September 2012)

ich habe die ganze woche urlaub .... und werde auf jeden fall fahren ... am liebsten natürlich nicht erst um 18 uhr .....


----------



## Klausoleum (16. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ich habe die ganze woche urlaub .... und werde auf jeden fall fahren ... am liebsten natürlich nicht erst um 18 uhr .....



Kann dir ja mal das schöne Muffland zeigen


----------



## crazy_mtb (16. September 2012)

neeeee ..... was soll ich denn bei den rucksackfranzosen


----------



## Nabenschaltung (16. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ich habe die ganze woche urlaub .... und werde auf jeden fall fahren ... am liebsten natürlich nicht erst um 18 uhr .....



meinerseits würde es auch früher gehen


----------



## crazy_mtb (16. September 2012)

sehr gut ..... schlag mal für morgen ne uhrzeit vor .... und dann schaun wir mal, ob wir zb unsere studentin motiviert bekommen ..... das zauberwort heißt akademische freiheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (16. September 2012)

Wenn ich zeitig rauskomme, sagen wir mal 17:00 - 17:15 Uhr


----------



## crazy_mtb (17. September 2012)

hmm ... ist blöd ... will mehr von dem guten wetter haben und starte früher


----------



## Nabenschaltung (17. September 2012)

Okay, dann viel spaß. 
@all: Wer hätte denn heute sonst noch so Lust um 18:00 Uhr zu fahren?

Edit 16:30Uhr: Werde heute doch eine kleine Runde alleine drehen. 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## klee84 (17. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> sehr gut ..... schlag mal für morgen ne uhrzeit vor .... und dann schaun wir mal, ob wir zb unsere studentin motiviert bekommen ..... das zauberwort heißt akademische freiheit



Hm,da fühl ich mich doch glatt angesprochen  akademische freiheit besteht momentan, trotzdem ist meine woche rappelvoll. Evtl. könnte ich am donnerstagvormittag,muss aber gegen 13.30 wieder at home sein...das könnte wahrscheinlich knapp werden. Bin auch (wie solls anders sein) ein wenig angeschlagen plus nen mega bluterguss am oberschenkel. Hab mal wieder den carsten gemacht


----------



## Goldsprint (17. September 2012)

Seit Freitag Nacht hab ich auch zwei Blutergüsse. Einmal links und einmal rechts an meiner Hüfte. Rechts leuchtet es sogar in allen Farben; geblutet hat es sogar auch. In der Hose, die ich zum ersten Mal an hatte, klafft jetzt ein Loch.

Gleich zweimal Trailkontakt bei einem Ride schafft auch nicht jeder...

War aber trotzdem ne geile Tour!


----------



## crazy_mtb (17. September 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Hm,da fühl ich mich doch glatt angesprochen  akademische freiheit besteht momentan, trotzdem ist meine woche rappelvoll. Evtl. könnte ich am donnerstagvormittag,muss aber gegen 13.30 wieder at home sein...das könnte wahrscheinlich knapp werden. Bin auch (wie solls anders sein) ein wenig angeschlagen plus nen mega bluterguss am oberschenkel. Hab mal wieder den carsten gemacht



kerstin, kerstin ..... kaum genesen und schon wieder ....ne nee neee..... und nen carsten machen ist ja inzwischen voll das geflügelte wort ... was hat max da nur in die welt gesetzt ....

für donnerstag hört sich doch gut an .....dann müssen wir halt um 9uhr los ..... 

und da ich gestern, heute und morgen dann gefahren bin ... mittwoch mache ich wohl mal nen tag pause ... werde ich dann auch nicht der frischeste sein .... sag bescheid, ob es bei dir klar geht .... die streckenverhältnisse in den 7hügeln sind phänomenal .... bin heute schmelztal und tretschbachtal runter .... einfach nur goil


----------



## crazy_mtb (17. September 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Seit Freitag Nacht hab ich auch zwei Blutergüsse. Einmal links und einmal rechts an meiner Hüfte. Rechts leuchtet es sogar in allen Farben; geblutet hat es sogar auch. In der Hose, die ich zum ersten Mal an hatte, klafft jetzt ein Loch.
> 
> Gleich zweimal Trailkontakt bei einem Ride schafft auch nicht jeder...
> 
> War aber trotzdem ne geile Tour!



hab von deinem stunt schon gehört ... da hast du aber noch ne menge dussel gehabt .... hätte noch schlimmer ausgehen können


----------



## Boldwing (17. September 2012)

Wer wollte morgen denn so fahren - und ihr macht mir angst mit eurem Blutergussgeräde :'(


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2012)

@Kerstin&Carsten: Falls eure Zweisamkeit und das Wetter dies zulassen, würde ich Donnerstagmorgen gerne mitkommen. 9 Uhr ist allerdings etwas knapp, da ich vorher noch zwei Junge Herren in die KiTa bringen muß, und erst danach "satteln" kann. Wie wäre es mit 9:30 Uhr an der Langen Bank oder (falls ihr dort nicht gesehen werden möchtet ) in Ramersorf P&R? Euer Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (17. September 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> Wer wollte morgen denn so fahren - und ihr macht mir angst mit eurem Blutergussgeräde :'(



Morgen wollte ich fahren. Wetter sieht gut aus


----------



## Goldsprint (17. September 2012)

18:00 Uhr morgen?
Bin dabei!


----------



## Boldwing (17. September 2012)

jap 18:00 wie immer


----------



## thomasgregor (17. September 2012)

hey, ich bin 21, wohne in bonn, hab ein radon team 7.0 hardtail und Lust uphill und leichte trails bergab zu fahren...hab hier in sachen mtb noch keinen Anschluss gefunden. hört sich nett an, was ihr macht.


----------



## berghochbremser (17. September 2012)

ich bin morgen auch am start..


----------



## Goldsprint (17. September 2012)

@Thomas: Schau einfach morgen um 18:00 vorbei. Treffpunkt ist die lange Bank am Telekom Campus. Helm, Trinken und Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (17. September 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> @Thomas: Schau einfach morgen um 18:00 vorbei. Treffpunkt ist die lange Bank am Telekom Campus. Helm, Trinken und Licht nicht vergessen!



Ja, einfach reinschauen und mitfahren. Um den Treffpunkt genauer zu beschreiben. Landgrabenweg/ Ecke Schießbergweg, auf dem großen grauen Vorplatz ist eine lange Holzbank, da treffen wir uns, kaum zu übersehen


----------



## thomasgregor (17. September 2012)

Licht muss ich noch dranschrauben... auf Google Maps seh ich da nen Starbucks, ein bisschen nördlich der Autobahnbrücke auf der Beueler Seite


----------



## Boldwing (17. September 2012)

bald fährt die ganze Welt mit dem selben Bike wie ich rum ... muss eindeutig schnellstens ein neues kaufen ...


----------



## Nabenschaltung (17. September 2012)

ok, ich seh jetzt erst, dass die Satellitenaufnahmen ur-alt sind. Mit streetview sieht man's.


----------



## thomasgregor (17. September 2012)

aber es ist echt in Ordnung... vor allem für den Preis. bin bisher echt zufrieden (bis auf die Tatsache, dass es kein Fully ist;-))


----------



## crazy_mtb (17. September 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @_Kerstin_&Carsten: Falls eure Zweisamkeit und das Wetter dies zulassen, würde ich Donnerstagmorgen gerne mitkommen. 9 Uhr ist allerdings etwas knapp, da ich vorher noch zwei Junge Herren in die KiTa bringen muß, und erst danach "satteln" kann. Wie wäre es mit 9:30 Uhr an der Langen Bank oder (falls ihr dort nicht gesehen werden möchtet ) in Ramersorf P&R? Euer Bernd.



 @Bernd .... so entstehen also gerüchte  ..... ich rechne dann am do, 09:30 uhr, mit dir an der langen bank 

@all .... bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## Atzenpogo (18. September 2012)

bin heute auch am Start


----------



## Deleted 218042 (18. September 2012)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> bin heute auch am Start



Ich würde auch gerne um 18:00 Uhr auf eine Runde starten.


----------



## crazy_mtb (19. September 2012)

@Kerstin, @Bernd ..... geht das klar bei euch mit morgen, 09:30uhr, an der langen bank????


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @_Kerstin_, @_Bernd_ ..... geht das klar bei euch mit morgen, 09:30uhr, an der langen bank????


 
Termin paßt, habe aber noch etwas Luft in der vorderen Bremsleitung; ich melde mich heute abend noch mal. Grüße Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. September 2012)

... und Do. draußen: Grund für das Ziehen der Luft sind extrem abgefahrene Beläge, die den Kolben Spiel lassen, so daß es bei der Kombination scharfes Anbremsen + Einlenken zum "Luftzug" kommen kann ... Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## klee84 (19. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @_Kerstin_, @_Bernd_ ..... geht das klar bei euch mit morgen, 09:30uhr, an der langen bank????



Arrgh, ich hab mega Zahnweh und werde morgen früh den Doc aufsuchen müssen (der in Pulheim ist!!!!). Super ätzend!!! Aber das hat einfach keinen Sinn mehr...sorry...


----------



## crazy_mtb (19. September 2012)

na gut ..... dann werd ich wohl ausschlafen ... mittags in der sonne chillen ... 
und bei der 18uhr tour mitfahren 

..... war nämlich gestern richtig geil ..... das tretschbachtal im dunklen ist ja nur cool


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. September 2012)

Hej, Carsten, Du hast Urlaub, keine dicke Wange und keine dünnen Bremsbeläge, und dann erst um 18 Uhr? Da geht doch vorher noch was ... ;-)


----------



## Boldwing (19. September 2012)

@ carsten ja tretchbachtal ist cool - man fällt sogar relativ weich  ^^


----------



## crazy_mtb (19. September 2012)

@Bernd ..... ich habe gehört, dass es bei h&s ne maxi-packung motivation gerade im angebot gibt ..... irgendwie bin ich zur zeit mehr der genussfahrer 

und heute hab ich nur ein bisschen technik geübt .... drops .... zuletzt über 4 stufen ... gesamt 0,6m höhe ..... das langt für meinen kopf ... und das giant kann auch nicht mehr mit seinen 100mm .....sowohl gabel als auch dämpfer sind ausgereizt ....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. September 2012)

Geniesser sind doch häufig die Besten!!!


----------



## Klausoleum (19. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> kerstin, kerstin ..... kaum genesen und schon wieder ....ne nee neee..... und nen carsten machen ist ja inzwischen voll das geflügelte wort ... was hat max da nur in die welt gesetzt ....




Ich bin grad dabei es in die Welt hinaus zu tragen  

du wirst berühmt


----------



## crazy_mtb (19. September 2012)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Ich bin grad dabei es in die Welt hinaus zu tragen
> 
> du wirst berühmt



schon klar, dass das saarland für dich die große welt bedeutet


ergänzung: hab gerade ne tüte motivation gefunden .... werde morgen alleine zu ner längeren tour aufbrechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (20. September 2012)

Wie sieht es denn heute aus? Proplanta verspricht 5% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, das sollte man doch nutzen!

Ich bin um sechs an der langen Bank, kommt wer mit?


----------



## gerdu (20. September 2012)

...bin dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (20. September 2012)

Ich auch


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## night2345 (20. September 2012)

Huhu,

bin neu hier und wollte mal Fragen wie weit/lang eure Tour geht bzw. wo ihr langfahrt?


MfG Sebastian


----------



## Deleted 218042 (20. September 2012)

night2345 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> bin neu hier und wollte mal Fragen wie weit/lang eure Tour geht bzw. wo ihr langfahrt?
> 
> ...



Den genauen Streckenverlauf machen wir meist spontan aus. Die letzten male waren es so 600 Höhenmeter und vielleicht 30 bis 35 Kilometer. Das Streckenprofil würde ich als Cross Country bezeichnen mit ggfs. einzelnen etwas technischeren Trailstücken an denen man aber notfalls auch mal schieben kann.


----------



## night2345 (20. September 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Ich denke das sollte ich schaffen - fahre noch nicht all zu lange aber in letzter Zeit relativ regelmäßig. Ich bin bis jetzt immer alleine gefahren, deshalb habe ich auch keinen Anhaltspunkt wie meine Kondition/Tempo ist. Ich muss mal schauen ob ich das heute um 6 noch einrichten kann, dann würde ich auch mal mitkommen, falls sich "Neue" auch noch anschließen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (20. September 2012)

night2345 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen ob ich das heute um 6 noch einrichten kann, dann würde ich auch mal mitkommen, falls sich "Neue" auch noch anschließen können



Klar kannst Du Dich anschließen, treffpunkt ist an der Ecke Landgrabenweg und Schießbergweg in Beuel. Das ist zwischen den Gebäuden der Telekom auf einem öffentlich zugänglichen Platz.

Wegen der Kondition würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, notfalls kannst Du im Siebengebirge jederzeit eine Waldautobahn zum Rhein nehmen und entspannt heimrollen oder eine Bahn nehmen.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (20. September 2012)

Bin heute doch nicht dabei ...


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## thomasgregor (20. September 2012)

Wie heißt die besagte Lampe, die viele von euch haben? möchte mir bald eine kaufen um wieder mitfahren zu können...


----------



## night2345 (20. September 2012)

Ich bin dabei, ma schauen was das wird


----------



## aceofspades (20. September 2012)

Hey, Jungs uznd Mädels - bin auch wieder da - habe das schottische Hochgebirge gut überstanden - werde morgen ersteinmal mein Drössiger in Ordung bringen - Innenlager am A...
Werde dann vielleicht morgen abend mal ne kleine Runde drehen und schauen was noch geht nach 2 Wochen


----------



## crazy_mtb (20. September 2012)

ace .... altes haus .... schön, dass du wieder zurück bist

und heute hab ich mich tatsächlich gequält .... 80km und 1700hm ....+1 carsten


----------



## Boldwing (20. September 2012)

@ carsten TOP !! 
@ Ace - welcome back


----------



## Deleted 218042 (21. September 2012)

thomasgregor schrieb:


> Wie heißt die besagte Lampe, die viele von euch haben? möchte mir bald eine kaufen um wieder mitfahren zu können...



Da gibt es verschiedene. Carsten und ich waren am Dienstag mit der hier unterwegs (bei Carsten auf dem Helm, bei mir am Lenker):

http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-856/

Die macht eine sehr schön breite Ausleuchtung auf dem Trail, manchem fehlt es aber etwas an Reichweite auf schnellen Waldautobahnpassagen.

Bei Axel hast Du vielleicht diese Lampe hier gesehen:

http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/

Die 872 ist technisch identisch mit der 856, nur das Gehäuse sieht etwas anders aus und bei der 856 gibt es eine Variante mit einer festen Halterung während alle anderen Lampen mit einem Gummiband am Lenker befestigt werden.

Sowohl die 856er als auch die 872er würde ich wenn dann mit dem größeren 6600mAh Akku bestellen weil die schon recht viel Strom aufnehmen. Mit dem kleinen Akku muß man auf manchen Touren dann schon darauf achten daß man sie nicht zu lange mit voller Leistung laufen lässt sonst hat man am Ende kein Licht mehr.

Dann war noch der Goldsprint dabei, der hat diese Lampe hier:

http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-880/

Die leuchtet genauso schön breit wie die 856/872er, reicht aber nach vorne heraus weiter.

Und dann gibt es noch die MJ808E, das ist eine ältere Konstruktion und ich weiß nicht ob die am Dienstag jemand dabei hatte, aussehen tut die so:

http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-808-e/

Auch damit kann man fahren und die hat auch eine gute Reichweite, ist in der breite aber nicht so toll, beispielsweise wenn es um eine Spitzkehre geht. Wenn du mit so einer Lampe fahren willst, dann würde ich sie an den Helm montieren um damit in die Ecken hinein zu leuchten.

Von der MJ808E gibt es zig Varianten von Herstellern die es noch billiger können als Magicshine, beispielsweise hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MagicShine-e...33?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item23229cc35d

Ein Kollege hat diese Lampe seit kurzem und auch die ist durchaus brauchtbar, das Licht ist identisch zur Magicshine MJ808E. Allerdings weiß man natürlich nicht wie lange die hält.


----------



## Boldwing (22. September 2012)

Hatte jemand vor am Wochenende zu fahren?


----------



## crazy_mtb (22. September 2012)

meine beine sind jetzt endgültig zu .... bin gestern mit ace noch ne gemütliche runde gefahren..... rien ne va plus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (22. September 2012)

So ich würde morgen so gegen 13:00 fahren soweit es nicht regnet - es sind alle herzöich eingeladen mitzukommen


----------



## Nabenschaltung (22. September 2012)

Ich kann nicht, muss meinen Fuß schonen. Mich hatte am Montag oder Dienstag irgendein Mistviech gestochen und dadurch ist mein Fuß am Donnerstag extrem angeschwollen, war deswegen auch nicht dabei und bin stattdessen beim Arzt gewesen. 
Ab Dienstag müsste es aber bestimmt wieder gehn.


----------



## crazy_mtb (22. September 2012)

ach ja .... nachbrenner zu meiner tour gestern mit ace ..... ace hat nen carsten gemacht.... irgendwann erwischt es alle


----------



## berghochbremser (22. September 2012)

:-d


----------



## aceofspades (22. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ach ja .... nachbrenner zu meiner tour gestern mit ace ..... ace hat nen carsten gemacht.... irgendwann erwischt es alle


 
eyy , jetzt haust du aber Nägel rein - das war doch höchstens ein Carstenchen - quasy im Stehen mal kurz auf den Ars.. gesetzt - das zählt nicht als ausgewachsener Carsten 

hättest doch lieber damit angegeben dass der Ace die Petersberg Rampe zu 99.9 % gemeistert hat


----------



## crazy_mtb (22. September 2012)

alles eine frage der definition, ace .... genauso wie ne gemütliche tour

.... aber schon richtig .... und zwar die rampe von ganz unten ..... haben ja erst noch ein paar höhenmeter über den buschtrail vernichtet


----------



## ghost-pink83 (23. September 2012)

Huhu...habt ihr vor heute zu fahren???Dann würde ich mich anschließen


----------



## Schuerfwunde (23. September 2012)

Bin auch um 13:00 mal an der mittwochs-üblichen langen Bank


----------



## Deleted 218042 (23. September 2012)

Habe überraschenderweise mein Rad doch noch betriebsbereit bekommen, bin auch um 13:00 Uhr an der Bank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (23. September 2012)

Hm, kann doch nicht mitkommen, es hat sich noch ein anderes Problem ergeben.


----------



## Boldwing (23. September 2012)

So ich falle heute auch aus


----------



## aceofspades (23. September 2012)

falls doch noch jemand dabei wäre - bin am 13:00 an der Bank - fahre notfalls auch alleine

PS: Drössiger ist immer noch nicht einsatzbereit - muss ersteinmal ne neue Dämpferpumpe kaufen


----------



## Schuerfwunde (23. September 2012)

Bei mir bleibt es dabei, 13:00 an der Bank


----------



## aceofspades (24. September 2012)

will denn gar keiner was eintragen - alle noch müde vom WE 

also, wie sieht es denn morgen aus?
würde sagen Schutzbleche montieren und los gehts - ein paar Kalorien verbrennen


----------



## Nabenschaltung (24. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> will denn gar keiner was eintragen - alle noch müde vom WE
> 
> also, wie sieht es denn morgen aus?
> würde sagen Schutzbleche montieren und los gehts - ein paar Kalorien verbrennen



und wie, ich bin immer noch nicht wach, hoffentlich sind die dinger morgen nicht nötig, einerseits hab ich keine und anderseits schwindet meine motivation zum fahren wenn ich schutzbleche brauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4tze (24. September 2012)

Olla, bin neu hier im forum und immer auf der suche nach netten sonntags-touren.Komme selbst aus Düren und hier ist nicht die welt mit gemeinsamen touren los. Fahrt ihr regelmässig touren?

Gruss Matze


----------



## Boldwing (24. September 2012)

also ich hatte vor zu fahren - montiere heute auch die fetten albertas ^^

Hoffentlich regnet es morgen nicht - also zumindest nicht wenn wir fahren


----------



## M4tze (24. September 2012)

wo ist den euer treffpunkt in bonn? Und seit ihr eher DH/FR oder touren mässig unterwegs?


----------



## Boldwing (24. September 2012)

@M4tze - ich würde eher crosscountry sagen. Aber ich bin da auch nicht der spezialist. Wir treffen uns Di und Do um 18:00 an der langen bank bei Telekom - wenn du nen paar posts zurückgehst sollte die Addresse irgendwo stehen ^^


----------



## M4tze (24. September 2012)

ok werd ich machen, denke dann werd ich bald mal dazu stossen und mit strampeln


----------



## Nabenschaltung (24. September 2012)

M4tze schrieb:


> wo ist den euer treffpunkt in bonn? Und seit ihr eher DH/FR oder touren mässig unterwegs?



Hallo M4tze willkommen in Forum,

wir fahren Touren und sind meisten im Rahmen 30-40km und 600-800hm unterwegs, war zumindest bis jetzt der Schnitt. Hier und da werden die Touren dann mit Trails gespickt und wenn ich richtig rechne dann sind wir auf den Touren immer so um die 2,5 bis 3 Std. unterwegs. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege. BTW, komme auch aus Düren und kenne dein Problem mit dem Biken in der Gegend...wohne aber jetzt seit Mai in Bonn.

Zum Treffpunkt, das ist am Landgrabenweg 151 und Ecke Schießbergweg in Bonn zu finden. Dort ist ein großer Vorplatz zwischen zwei Telekom Gebäuden und dort ist eine lange Holzbank an der wir uns immer Treffen. Zur Zeit immer Di. und Do. jeweils um 18 Uhr. Ansonsten einfach mal hier reinschauen, es wird auch mal am Wochenende und an anderen Tagen gefahren.


----------



## M4tze (24. September 2012)

Bin neu hier hingezogen und ausser sophienhöhe ist hier nichts, in niedeggen und umgebung kenne ich mich nicht aus. Sich da zurecht finden idt ein akt und alleine macht es umso weniger spass. Das ist mein problem. $Die Adresse ist notiert und Danke schonmal


----------



## Deleted 218042 (24. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> will denn gar keiner was eintragen - alle noch müde vom WE
> 
> also, wie sieht es denn morgen aus?
> würde sagen Schutzbleche montieren und los gehts - ein paar Kalorien verbrennen



Ich bin morgen dabei, vorausgesetzt der folgende kühne Plan geht auf:

1. Um 8 Uhr im Büro sein

2. In der Mittagspause zum H&S fahren und einen neues Schaltwerk kaufen (Tobi, soll ich Dir Schutzbleche mitbringen? ;-)

3. Um 16:00 Uhr auf der Arbeit schluss machen

4. Bis 18:00 Uhr das Schaltwerk angebaut und eingestellt haben

Vorallem Punkt 4 könnte sich schwierig gestalten, habe das nämlich noch nie gemacht


----------



## Boldwing (24. September 2012)

notfalls bring das ding einfach mit wir stellen es vor ort ein - man braucht ja nur nen kreutzschrauber und ggf nen imbusschlüssel ^^

P.S. was ist mit dem alten Schaltwerk passiert ?


----------



## aceofspades (24. September 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen dabei, vorausgesetzt der folgende kühne Plan geht auf:
> 
> 1. Um 8 Uhr im Büro sein
> 
> ...


 
die Antwort hier lautet : Zweitrad !
im Leben musst die Prioritäten setzten - also Bauplatz verkaufen, Schmuck der Frau verkaufen, beim Essen aufs Gemüse verzichten und mit dem gesparten Geld ne ordentliche Maschine gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (24. September 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> notfalls bring das ding einfach mit wir stellen es vor ort ein - man braucht ja nur nen kreutzschrauber und ggf nen imbusschlüssel ^^



Müsste alles am Multitool sein. Im Prinzip ist auch klar wie die Einstellung vonstatten geht, nur wirklich gemacht habe ich es halt noch nicht



> P.S. was ist mit dem alten Schaltwerk passiert ?



Die Feder die den Käfig zurückdrückt um die Kettenspannung aufzubauen hat sich aus ihrer Aufnahme herausgearbeitet und hält darin jetzt nicht mehr. Deshalb kann man die Feder nicht mehr vorspannen und entsprechen hat die Kette keine Spannung mehr. Habe das Schaltwerk heute auseinandergenommen und mir das angesehen, es ist wohll nicht mehr zu retten...


----------



## crazy_mtb (24. September 2012)

nabend jungs .... folgendes .... morgen ist einer der wenigen regenarmen und hoffentlich sogar regenfreien tage, die wir haben in den kommenden monaten.... also fahre ich, auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht so richtig lust habe ..... 
 @_jupp_ .... da wir ja um 18:00 fahren wollen, werd ich um 17:30 uhr da sein .... ich hab das schon ein paar mal gemacht .....hoffentlich kann ich es noch

P.S: ich hab für solche fälle ein schaltwerk in meiner wunderkiste


----------



## Deleted 218042 (24. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @_jupp_ .... da wir ja um 18:00 fahren wollen, werd ich um 17:30 uhr da sein .... ich hab das schon ein paar mal gemacht .....hoffentlich kann ich es noch
> 
> P.S: ich hab für solche fälle ein schaltwerk in meiner wunderkiste



Das wäre genial, vielen Dank. Wenn ich es bis 17:15 nicht hinbekommen habe schiebe ich notfalls das Rad zum Treffpunkt damit wir dort die Einstellung zusammen machen können. Das Schaltwerk habe ich hoffentlich bis dahin besorgt und wenigstens grob montiert...


----------



## crazy_mtb (24. September 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Das wäre genial, vielen Dank. Wenn ich es bis 17:15 nicht hinbekommen habe schiebe ich notfalls das Rad zum Treffpunkt damit wir dort die Einstellung zusammen machen können. Das Schaltwerk habe ich hoffentlich bis dahin besorgt und wenigstens grob montiert...



http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Schaltung_einstellen_shimano.htm

versuchs mal hiermit


----------



## Boldwing (25. September 2012)

@Carsten woher hast du denn diese frohe Wetterbotschaft - der Generalanzeiger sagt, dass es die ganze Woche lang fleißig regnen soll ^^ (heute vor allem)

Bin jedoch auch optimistisch, dass es zumindest wenn wir losfahren trocken sein wird (hoffentlich)


----------



## berghochbremser (25. September 2012)

Ich bin heute auch dabei und werde mal mein bigfoot testen, habe es gestern erst zusammengebaut.. darum werde ich unterwegs auch noch an der ein oder anderen Schraube drehen müssen.


----------



## crazy_mtb (25. September 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> @_Carsten_ woher hast du denn diese frohe Wetterbotschaft - der Generalanzeiger sagt, dass es die ganze Woche lang fleißig regnen soll ^^ (heute vor allem)
> 
> Bin jedoch auch optimistisch, dass es zumindest wenn wir losfahren trocken sein wird (hoffentlich)




mein bauernwetter sagt das .....

http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Wette...n&WETTERaufrufen=stadt&Wtp=&SUCHE=Wetter&wT=0

 @Max .....also ne jungfernfahrt


----------



## M4tze (25. September 2012)

ist bei euch ne lampe von vorteil? Oder seit ihr vorher wieder im hellen?


----------



## Deleted 218042 (25. September 2012)

M4tze schrieb:


> ist bei euch ne lampe von vorteil? Oder seit ihr vorher wieder im hellen?



Wenn möglich bring bitte eine Lampe mit, die Sonne geht heute um 19:22 Uhr unter und im Wald ist es kurz danach zu dunkel zum fahren. Wir sind bis ca. 21:00 Uhr unterwegs. Wenn Du keine Lampe hast kann ich Dir eine leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M4tze (25. September 2012)

klingt gut, muss noch mit frauchen abklären und sag dir dann bin 12 uhr bescheit


----------



## Atzenpogo (25. September 2012)

bin auch dabei (ich hoffe, ich habe Schutzbleche im Kofferraum..)


----------



## M4tze (25. September 2012)

wieso schutzbleche? man muss sehen das du gefahren bist


----------



## Atzenpogo (25. September 2012)

M4tze schrieb:


> wieso schutzbleche? man muss sehen das du gefahren bist



stimmt, aber ich würde auch ganz gerne sehen, wohin ich fahren;-)


----------



## M4tze (25. September 2012)

Mut zur lücke Hase.....Bei mir gibts leider nichts mit radeln, hab hunde dienst


----------



## Nabenschaltung (25. September 2012)

Wenns gegen 17:30 nicht regnet bin ich dabei, ansonsten weiche ich zum Laufsport hin aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## night2345 (25. September 2012)

ich bin dann auch nochmal dabei


----------



## crazy_mtb (25. September 2012)

findet sich für morgen eigentlich ne runde .... ich würde fahren


----------



## aceofspades (26. September 2012)

gemütliche Mittwochsrunde heute ????

ich weiss nicht ob noch allgemeines Interresse an der Mittwochsrunde ( Einsteigerrunde) besteht - hat schon länger nicht mehr statt gefunden.

Sollen wir diese beibehalten?
Wie sieht es heute aus? Wetter soll heute abend ok sein


----------



## crazy_mtb (26. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> gemütliche Mittwochsrunde heute ????
> 
> ich weiss nicht ob noch allgemeines Interresse an der Mittwochsrunde ( Einsteigerrunde) besteht - hat schon länger nicht mehr statt gefunden.
> 
> ...



genau darum will ich heute abend ja ne runde rollen .... hab heute auch schon die schlechtwetter-schuhe ausgepackt ..... es gibt doch nichts schöneres als auch bei nässe trockene füsse zu haben

und ob gemütlich oder nicht ... egal


----------



## Deleted 218042 (26. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> gemütliche Mittwochsrunde heute ????
> 
> ich weiss nicht ob noch allgemeines Interresse an der Mittwochsrunde ( Einsteigerrunde) besteht - hat schon länger nicht mehr statt gefunden.
> 
> ...



Bei trockenem Wetter wäre ich dabei...


----------



## Boldwing (26. September 2012)

ich kann heut leider nicht    morgen würde ich jedoch gerne wieder fahren


----------



## Dolomitenfan (26. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> gemütliche Mittwochsrunde heute ????
> 
> ich weiss nicht ob noch allgemeines Interresse an der Mittwochsrunde ( Einsteigerrunde) besteht - hat schon länger nicht mehr statt gefunden.
> 
> ...


würde ja heute gerne, kann nur leider nicht aus dienstlichen Gründen


----------



## Schuerfwunde (26. September 2012)

Bin heute dabei, außer es regnet wie doof


----------



## crazy_mtb (26. September 2012)

sorry .... kann heute doch nicht .... morgen bin ich aber garantiert dabei


----------



## Deleted 218042 (26. September 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> sorry .... kann heute doch nicht .... morgen bin ich aber garantiert dabei



Ich glaube ich verzichte auch für heute, das Wetter ist mir einfach zu eklig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (26. September 2012)

Ich melde mich für die nächsten zwei wochen ab.. fliege in den sommer.. ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (27. September 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Ich melde mich für die nächsten zwei wochen ab.. fliege in den sommer.. ;-)



na dann viel Spass - und sauf nicht so viel


----------



## crazy_mtb (27. September 2012)

@all .... was geht denn heute abend .....


----------



## aceofspades (27. September 2012)

Wetter-Forecast wird gerade besser und besser - lass mal nachmittags nochmals rein kucken


----------



## M4tze (27. September 2012)

Und wie siehts aus bei euch? Tour oder couch?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (27. September 2012)

Wenns Wetter mitspielt bin ich heute dabei. Aber sieht sehr danach aus als das es das tut.


----------



## M4tze (27. September 2012)

hier ist immer wieder mal was grau, aber die sonne kommt auch schonmal raus


----------



## aceofspades (27. September 2012)

denke dass wir fahren können - sieht doch ganz gut aus


----------



## Boldwing (27. September 2012)

Also ich bin heute wahrscheinlich wegen böser Überstunden nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (27. September 2012)

mein bike steht schon ungeduldig im büro und wartet auf 18 uhr .... bin definitiv dabei ....


----------



## M4tze (27. September 2012)

Wenn ihr defenitiv startet komm ich von Düren aus hoch


----------



## snail (27. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> na dann viel Spass - und sauf nicht so viel


Der eine fliegt in die Sonne, der andere kommt gerade zurück! Hoffe das ich übernächste wider dabei, da ich heute meinen Stift im Krankenhaus losgeworden bin! Eine Woche Zwangspause und dann darf ich wieder mitfahren  !!!


----------



## M4tze (27. September 2012)

[bin unterwegs jungs


----------



## crazy_mtb (27. September 2012)

na dann


----------



## aceofspades (28. September 2012)

Sonntag soll das Wetter nochmals richtig schöne werden - hat jemand Lust auf ne Eifel-Tour am letzten September Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## night2345 (28. September 2012)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## crazy_mtb (28. September 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Sonntag soll das Wetter nochmals richtig schöne werden - hat jemand Lust auf ne Eifel-Tour am letzten September Tag



immer diese sonntagsfahrer .... lust schon, aber die kids sind bei mir ....

ich fahre am samstag


----------



## Nabenschaltung (28. September 2012)

Ich werde am Wochenende nicht fahren, wahrscheinlich erst Montag oder Dienstag wieder.

*OFFTOPIC*
Mal was anderes, weiß jemand wo man in Bonn oder speziell Beuel seine Erstinspektion machen lassen kann, außer H&S Bikes ?


----------



## crazy_mtb (28. September 2012)

na, sieht ja ganz danach aus, als ob ich morgen mal wieder alleine starte .... anvisiert ist als startzeit der späte vormittag .... das wetter spielt jedenfalls mit .....


----------



## night2345 (28. September 2012)

also ich wollte morgen auch irgendwann fahren...


----------



## crazy_mtb (28. September 2012)

@Night .... ich schlage 11 uhr vor .... oder ist das zu früh


----------



## night2345 (28. September 2012)

11 passt bei mir


----------



## crazy_mtb (28. September 2012)

alles klar ... bis morgen


----------



## crazy_mtb (29. September 2012)

trailzustand in den 7 hügeln wieder gut ... rebekka, schmelztal und tretschbachtal fahrbar


----------



## Boldwing (30. September 2012)

ja derzeit ist es wirklich sehr schön aber auch kaum befahrbar, da alles voller Menschen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (30. September 2012)

wollte heute eigentlich nochmals in die Eifel, das gute Wetter vielleicht ein letztes mal nutzen - bin aber heute früh nicht weggekommen. 
Bin dann ins 7GB und hab die Gegend bei Himmerich erkundet - hab dann doch noch den einen oder anderen Trail gefunden den ich noch nicht kannte  Leute waren auch nicht soviele unterwegs wie im 7GB.
am Schluss hatte ich ne Tour von 70km / 1600hm bei jede Menge Spass 

PS: die Schaltung an meinem Drössiger funkt jetzt optimal


----------



## punktfritz (30. September 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> *OFFTOPIC*
> Mal was anderes, weiß jemand wo man in Bonn oder speziell Beuel seine Erstinspektion machen lassen kann, außer H&S Bikes ?


In Beuel in der Obere Wilhelmstr. gibt es den Hammelrad, der von sich behauptet er wäre Servicepartner von RADON. Er war wohl mal Mechaniker beim ehemaligen T-Mobile Rennteam. 
Ich war schon zweimal bei ihm. Mann muss ihm aber genau sagen, was gemacht werden soll, sonst könnte das Eine oder Andere untergehen.
Bei ihm geht es in der Regel sehr schnell. Termin ausmachen, hinbringen und am nächsten Tag wieder abholen. Seine Öffnungszeiten sind 14:00 - 22:00, wenn sich das inzwischen nicht geändert hat.
Ein Versuch wär es wert.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. September 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> In Beuel in der Obere Wilhelmstr. gibt es den Hammelrad, der von sich behauptet er wäre Servicepartner von RADON. Er war wohl mal Mechaniker beim ehemaligen T-Mobile Rennteam.
> Ich war schon zweimal bei ihm. Mann muss ihm aber genau sagen, was gemacht werden soll, sonst könnte das Eine oder Andere untergehen.
> Bei ihm geht es in der Regel sehr schnell. Termin ausmachen, hinbringen und am nächsten Tag wieder abholen. Seine Öffnungszeiten sind 14:00 - 22:00, wenn sich das inzwischen nicht geändert hat.
> Ein Versuch wär es wert.



Danke für den Tip, stimmt den gibts ja auch noch und Terminabfrage auf der Webseite, perfekt. Naja ganz normale Erstinspektion, mir fehlt dazu das passende Werkzeug alles mal nachzuziehen und das know-how die Schaltung einzustellen.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (30. September 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, stimmt den gibts ja auch noch und Terminabfrage auf der Webseite, perfekt. Naja ganz normale Erstinspektion, mir fehlt dazu das passende Werkzeug alles mal nachzuziehen und das know-how die Schaltung einzustellen.



Was soll denn da eigentlich inspiziert werden?


----------



## crazy_mtb (30. September 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Was soll denn da eigentlich inspiziert werden?



hab ich noch nie machen lassen ..... meiner meinung kann man alles .. bis auf die gabel bzw. dämpfer ... alles selber machen .... im inet gibt es 1000'nde von anleitungen für alles


----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. September 2012)

jo, hier http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...e-fruehjahrs-check-fuer-ihr-bike.302073.2.htm , dann mach ich das mal


----------



## aceofspades (30. September 2012)

ja es gibt jede Menge Anleitungen - nur für einen Freilauf Service hab ich noch nix gescheites gefunden - ich glaube da trau ich mich nicht ran


----------



## aceofspades (1. Oktober 2012)

Wetter Forecast für diese Woche - mal sehen was geht


----------



## Boldwing (1. Oktober 2012)

hmmm ich werde heute auf jeden fall noch fahren gehen ^^ für morgen wurden Schauer und Regen angesagt :'(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (1. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich zeitig raus komme bin ich heute Abend auch dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (1. Oktober 2012)

ich mache heute ne ganz kleine Runde in den Kottenforst - bin dann morgen dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (1. Oktober 2012)

Anders als gedacht, schaffs heut doch nicht mitzufahren. Vielleicht dann morgen.


----------



## crazy_mtb (1. Oktober 2012)

was für ein wetter .... und bis mittwoch soll es regenfrei bleiben .... bin morgen dabei


----------



## Deleted 218042 (1. Oktober 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> was für ein wetter ....



Und ich sitze hier mit einer echten Erkältung ;-(((


----------



## aceofspades (1. Oktober 2012)

@jupp : gute Besserung - kannst du mir mal einen Video zeigen, welcher eine Freilauf-Wartung zeigt - kann nix finden
  @crazy: bin morgen auch dabei - echt geiles Wetter zur Zeit - war heute schon im Kottenforst unterwegs - macht richtig Spass bei den Bedingungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (1. Oktober 2012)

http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavic/technical_manual/data/docs/products/10_16.pdf

Gruss,

Uwe


----------



## Boldwing (2. Oktober 2012)

heut komme ich auch wieder mit ^^


----------



## aceofspades (2. Oktober 2012)

gerdu schrieb:


> http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavic/technical_manual/data/docs/products/10_16.pdf
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Uwe



danke, aber ob ich daran traue ....  da hast du 100 Einzelteile in der Hand ...


----------



## gerdu (2. Oktober 2012)

..ist echt easy, kannst Du mit zwei linken Händen im Dunkeln machen


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. Oktober 2012)

ich fahre doch nicht heute ..... morgen ist ja frei und da will ich ggf. mal wieder ne längere tour fahren .... d.h. ich muss für morgen meine kräfte aufsparen ... bin schon ein alter mann..... und außerdem muss ich heute abend einkaufen gehen .......

aber morgen halt .... wer hat lust .... ggf. round about 1500 hm +/- 200hm ... aber schön gemütlich rauf und runter durchaus spassorientiert


----------



## aceofspades (2. Oktober 2012)

wer ist dann heute dabei - ich würde schon fahren wollen


----------



## night2345 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde heute auch fahren

edit: Wenn wir nur zu zweit sind würd ich glaub ich auch eher morgen fahren.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr heut nicht, habe mich beim 3 Brückenlauf angemeldet und werde, nach der Trainingsrunde gestern, heute erstmal meine Beine schonen.


----------



## aceofspades (2. Oktober 2012)

@Night: ja, zu zweit machts wenig Laune - gute dass ich gestern schon unterwegs war  dann also Cancel für heute
 @crazy , all : wann denn morgen, ich denke eher etwas früher - wie sieht es mit 11:00 aus


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. Oktober 2012)

@ACE .... 11uhr hört sich gut an ..... aber gemütlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (2. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Boldwing (2. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## Buttablume (2. Oktober 2012)

So Leute, morgen würde ich wohl auch mitkommen.

Steht 11 Uhr definitiv fest? Und von wo aus startet ihr?


----------



## aceofspades (2. Oktober 2012)

ich fahr doch immer gemütlich 

also dann 11:00 am T-Mobile  Campus 
  @butterblume : das ist Landgrabenweg 151


----------



## Buttablume (2. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, dann würde ich sagen, sieht man sich morgen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (2. Oktober 2012)

werde dann auch um 11uhr da sein! muss aber so gegen 15uhr wieder zu hause sein, das tempo also notfalls anpassen damit wir die 1700hm schaffen


----------



## crazy_mtb (2. Oktober 2012)

ne nee neee .... ich wollte flowig rauf und runter spass haben ... da werd ich wohl die rolle des bergaufbremsers mal spielen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Oktober 2012)

es werden noch wetten angenommen wieviele carstens es morgen geben wird


----------



## Boldwing (3. Oktober 2012)

hahaha ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (3. Oktober 2012)

@Boldwing .... fahren, nicht schieben ....und dann lachen.... ich bin mit dem hardtail auch alles gefahren, was ich heute mit dem fully fahre ... nur mit dem fully macht es mehr spass


----------



## Boldwing (3. Oktober 2012)

ich war gestern schon fleißig fahren - ich werde mir auch erst dann nen fully kaufen, wenn ich das hardtail ausgefahren habe  aber heute ist das wetter wesentlich besser als es gestern war ^^


----------



## Buttablume (3. Oktober 2012)

Alter Schwede.. und ihr nennt euch Anfängertreff


----------



## Boldwing (3. Oktober 2012)

@ Buttablume - was haben die denn gemacht lol ?


----------



## aceofspades (3. Oktober 2012)

.. hab die 1300hm noch vollgemacht - aber als ich wieder im 7GB war hat es keinen richtigen Spass mehr gemacht - 100 Trillionen-Billionen Zweibeiner - haben die denn allen keinen Fehrnseher - oder ist das Programm so schlecht...


----------



## Buttablume (3. Oktober 2012)

Naja, vom Tempo her hatte ich mir das irgendwie anders vorgestellt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (3. Oktober 2012)

Buttablume schrieb:


> Alter Schwede.. und ihr nennt euch Anfängertreff


 
...  sorry ... versuchs doch mal bei den " Dienstagstreff..der Gemütlichfahrer" Jungs sind ok und deutlich abfahrtsorientiert - fahren berghoch piano und geben abwärts richtig Stoff - denke das ist genau dein Ding


----------



## Boldwing (3. Oktober 2012)

ui 1300 ist ne schöne zahl ^^


----------



## crazy_mtb (3. Oktober 2012)

@ACE ... sorry, dass ich bei knapp 800 raus bin ...... aber ich bin fit heute abend ... nix tut weh  .... und ich find, ich bin gemütlich mein tempo gefahren .... ace und andi mussten halt warten


----------



## othom (3. Oktober 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> .. hab die 1300hm noch vollgemacht - aber als ich wieder im 7GB war hat es keinen richtigen Spass mehr gemacht - 100 Trillionen-Billionen Zweibeiner - haben die denn allen keinen Fehrnseher - oder ist das Programm so schlecht...



das dachte ich mir heute auch, war das voll im 7Gb 

das schlimmste aber war, das mich drei Hunde heute nicht mochten einer davon meinte mir in den Schuh beißen zu müssen ...war auch nicht angeleint ....da bin ich aus der Hose gehopst... Die Besitzer des Hundes waren aber über ihren Hund selber nicht erfreut und haben sich etliche male Entschuldigt 
Bin dann über den Ennert nach hause, am Rhein wollte ich nicht, das wäre sonst noch mal der Horror geworden


----------



## aceofspades (3. Oktober 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> @_ACE_ ... sorry, dass ich bei knapp 800 raus bin ...... aber ich bin fit heute abend ... nix tut weh  .... und ich find, ich bin gemütlich mein tempo gefahren .... ace und andi mussten halt warten


 
na dann, viel Spass heute abend


----------



## aceofspades (3. Oktober 2012)

othom schrieb:


> das dachte ich mir heute auch, war das voll im 7Gb
> 
> das schlimmste aber war, das mich drei Hunde heute nicht mochten einer davon meinte mir in den Schuh beißen zu müssen ...war auch nicht angeleint ....da bin ich aus der Hose gehopst... Die Besitzer des Hundes waren aber über ihren Hund selber nicht erfreut und haben sich etliche male Entschuldigt
> Bin dann über den Ennert nach hause, am Rhein wollte ich nicht, das wäre sonst noch mal der Horror geworden


 
jop, 7GB am Feiertag kannste vergessen - genauso wie den Rhein - wollte mal nach Koblenz fahren und hab abgebrochen, weil auf dem schmalen Radweg komplett Stau war, bei 5km/h. Da hilft doch nur noch* nachts* fahren


----------



## gerdu (4. Oktober 2012)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Oktober 2012)

passe ..... ist mir zu viel wasser


----------



## Nabenschaltung (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch nicht, brauche mal eine Pause von dem Laufen die letzten Tage.


----------



## gerdu (4. Oktober 2012)

Heut abend wird's sonnig, wenn die Wege zu matschig sind fahr ich zur Wahnbachtalsperre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (4. Oktober 2012)

Was gibt es denn bei der Wahnbachtalsperre ?? ist es gut da ?


----------



## gerdu (4. Oktober 2012)

Forstwegrunde mit Option auf Todestrail.

Starte 18:30 am Chinaschiff...


----------



## aceofspades (4. Oktober 2012)

Fotos von den Dienstagfahrern in Stromberg - wow - beeindruckend 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1227633


----------



## night2345 (6. Oktober 2012)

Für morgen sieht das Wetter ganz gut aus, fährt jemand?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (6. Oktober 2012)

Ja, wollte so 13:00 (Gegenvorschläge?) an der üblichen langen Bank starten im Mittwochstyle.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Oktober 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Fotos von den Dienstagfahrern in Stromberg - wow - beeindruckend
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1227633



Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Deleted 218042 (6. Oktober 2012)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Ja, wollte so 13:00 (Gegenvorschläge?) an der üblichen langen Bank starten im Mittwochstyle.



Ich bin dabei, 13:00 Uhr am üblichen Treffpunkt...


----------



## night2345 (6. Oktober 2012)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## aceofspades (8. Oktober 2012)

Hab die Latte wieder etwas höher gelegt - komme gerade zurück und hab stolze 165hm bezwungen - und zwar ohne jegliche Pause 

jo, jo mein Kottenforst halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (8. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus? Ich wäre um 18:00 Uhr am üblichen Startpunkt. Ace kann natürlich auch mitkommen, wenn ihm die fetten 165hm heute nicht den Garaus gemacht haben...


----------



## Goldsprint (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich meld mich auch für morgen an.


----------



## snail (9. Oktober 2012)

Wäre morgen oder besser heute auch wieder dabei!


----------



## aceofspades (9. Oktober 2012)

bin auch dabei - hoffe dass die Beine mitmachen


----------



## crazy_mtb (9. Oktober 2012)

bin auch dabei .... tolles wetter


----------



## Goldsprint (9. Oktober 2012)

Wir starten wieder zur gewöhnlichen Zeit, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (9. Oktober 2012)

@gold ... jepp ... ich geh davon aus .... nix gegenteiliges gehört


----------



## Goldsprint (9. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, dann bis 18:00.


----------



## klee84 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hey ho, wünsche euch heute abend viel Spaß 
Falls ihr morgen nochmal fahren solltet (und LeJupps Angebot bzgl. Lampe noch gilt (Geld bekommst du auch noch von mir!!!)) würde ich mich mal an ne Nachttour wagen


----------



## Goldsprint (9. Oktober 2012)

Da ich eben davon erzählt hab, hier der Bericht:

Red Bull Rampage 2012:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...bericht-video-und-top-fotos-der-final-laeufe/


----------



## Deleted 218042 (9. Oktober 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Da ich eben davon erzählt hab, hier der Bericht:
> 
> Red Bull Rampage 2012:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...bericht-video-und-top-fotos-der-final-laeufe/



Unglaublich die Typen. Hier mal in Bewegung:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAiuVPqUfCk"]Red Bull Rampage 2012 Kurt Sorge final first run - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 218042 (9. Oktober 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Hey ho, wünsche euch heute abend viel Spaß
> Falls ihr morgen nochmal fahren solltet (und LeJupps Angebot bzgl. Lampe noch gilt (Geld bekommst du auch noch von mir!!!)) würde ich mich mal an ne Nachttour wagen



Klar gilt das Angebot noch. Ich weiß nicht ob ich morgen mitkomme, müsste eigentlich mal was an meinem Radl reparieren und würde dann lieber am Do. wieder fahren.

Die Lampe kann ich Dir aber in jedem Fall leihen, ich drücke sie dann einem Kollegen in die Hand, irgendwer von denen wird schon mitfahren.


----------



## crazy_mtb (10. Oktober 2012)

@all ..... geht denn heute abend was???


----------



## Goldsprint (10. Oktober 2012)

Heute nicht, aber morgen wäre ich wieder dabei.


----------



## snail (10. Oktober 2012)

Bin erst wieder morgen dabei


----------



## aceofspades (10. Oktober 2012)

falls wir ne Truppe zusammen bekommen wäre ich vielleicht wieder dabei.
Ich rede mal mit Jens - dann wären wir 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (10. Oktober 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> falls wir ne Truppe zusammen bekommen wäre ich vielleicht wieder dabei.
> Ich rede mal mit Jens - dann wären wir 4



Habe es mir überlegt, bin auch dabei. Sieht ja nach gutem Wetter aus, heute...


----------



## crazy_mtb (10. Oktober 2012)

gut, dass das ungeputzte bike im büro steht und ich das ganze geraffel prophylaktisch mal mitgenommen habe ... bin dabei


----------



## aceofspades (10. Oktober 2012)

jens ist nicht dabei, aber wenn ich richtig gezählt habe bleibs dann bei 4

- Klee
- crazy
- jupp
- ich


----------



## klee84 (10. Oktober 2012)

super, mit mir wird es auch entspannt werden   
freu mich schon!!


----------



## plattenfritz (10. Oktober 2012)

moin zusammen,
werde in ca. 2 wochen nach bonn ziehen und würd mich gern mal für ne erkundungsrunde anschliessen. bin anfang 30 und fahre ausserhalb der rennrad-saison crosscountry mit nem mittelklasse-hardtail.. also keine krassen sprünge, drops, etc.. gerne trails und sowas,.. werde öfter mal reinschaun hier, freu mich drauf n neues gebiet zu erkunden! bin meist hier an mosel/saar unterwegs, da gibts ordentlich höhenmeter zu schlucken, die bonner umgebung ist nicht ganz so hügelig, oder?
auf bald und beste grüße,
luitwin


----------



## Deleted 218042 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Luitwin,

klar kannst Du mitfahren, gerade im Herbst und Winter freuen wir uns über jeden der sich noch auf die Trails traut und mit uns fahren will. Was Du so schreibst klingt ziemlich nach dem was wir auch so machen. Unsere Touren haben typischerweise 25-40km und etwa 600-800HM, das ganze in drei bis vier Stunden.

Ich weiß nicht wie hügelig es an der Mosel und der Saar genau ist, hier sind wir meist im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Die höchsten Erhebungen sind der Ölberg (460m) und die Löwenburg (455m), beides sind auch typische MTB-Ziele hier in der Gegend...

Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## plattenfritz (10. Oktober 2012)

das hört sich doch prächtig an! siebengebirge klingt auch gut... melde mich sobald ich den umzug hinter mir hab!


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. Oktober 2012)

heute abend 18uhr ..... treffpkt wie immer .....

marcel
marc 
ich

... wer noch????

ace und jupp fahren heute nicht


----------



## Goldsprint (11. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (11. Oktober 2012)

sag ich doch


----------



## aceofspades (11. Oktober 2012)

auch wenn das Wetter lecker aussieht, werde ich wohl mal ein Päuschen machen


----------



## AndiBonn86 (11. Oktober 2012)

habt ihr auch gerade etwa 20 benachrichtungsemails bekommen ?!


----------



## gerdu (11. Oktober 2012)

bei mir waren's 25...

Ich schau heut mal um 18 Uhr vorbei.


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. Oktober 2012)

ich bin bei nem konkurrenten der telekom ... und habe auch 25 bekommen .... liegt also nicht an eurem server


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. Oktober 2012)

ich bin draußen für heute .... wurde kurzfristig zum kinderhüten abkommandiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (11. Oktober 2012)

Och nö!
D. h. heute werden meine Beine ermordet.


----------



## Goldsprint (11. Oktober 2012)

@: Du kommst aber mit, oder?


----------



## snail (11. Oktober 2012)

also ich komme mit, mit der Einschränkung das ihr warten müsst oder wir etwas langsamer fahren. ich bin noch nicht so fit


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Oktober 2012)

Wie schaut es Sonntagvormittag aus? Vielleicht paßt es ja zeitlich für eine kleine Tour auf halbwegs trockenen trails ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du Sonntag ne Tour starten willst dann fahr doch einfach hier mit: http://www.mountainbikefestival.de/  Neue Wege, Trails und Biker. Nachmelden vor Ort ist problemlos.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Oktober 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Wenn du Sonntag ne Tour starten willst dann fahr doch einfach hier mit: http://www.mountainbikefestival.de/  Neue Wege, Trails und Biker. Nachmelden vor Ort ist problemlos.


 
Vielen Dank für den Tip, sieht ja wirklich gut aus, aber so viel Zeit werde ich am Sonntag leider nicht haben ....


----------



## zett78 (12. Oktober 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tip, sieht ja wirklich gut aus, aber so viel Zeit werde ich am Sonntag leider nicht haben ....



schade, bin auch da


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Oktober 2012)

Dann sehen wir uns ja auf der Mittelstrecke


----------



## zett78 (13. Oktober 2012)

vielleicht


----------



## berghochbremser (13. Oktober 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> vielleicht



Ich würde morgen fahren, 11uhr telekom.

Wer dabei? Wird locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (13. Oktober 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen fahren, 11uhr telekom.
> 
> Wer dabei? Wird locker.



Ich müsste ja auch mal wieder mitkommen, wie siehts denn Wettertechnisch morgen aus? Mir fehlt gerade die Motivation für morgen


----------



## crazy_mtb (13. Oktober 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen fahren, 11uhr telekom.
> 
> Wer dabei? Wird locker.



der dicke ist wieder da ..... dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Oktober 2012)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen fahren, 11uhr telekom. Wer dabei? Wird locker.


 
... war heute vormittags schon unterwegs ...


----------



## snail (13. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs trocken ist fahre ich mit, entscheide ich morgen früh, wenns trocken bleibt


----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. Oktober 2012)

Regnen wirds erst heut Abend wieder. Ich denke ich bin nachher dabei.


----------



## snail (14. Oktober 2012)

Wetter ist gut, aber Motivation ist noch nicht da. Denke ich werde später fahren, daher bin ich um 1100 nicht dabei


----------



## zett78 (14. Oktober 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir uns ja auf der Mittelstrecke



und, wie wars?


----------



## aceofspades (15. Oktober 2012)

was geht diese Woche - Wetter sieht gar nicht sooo schlecht aus


----------



## Goldsprint (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin morgen dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (15. Oktober 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> was geht diese Woche - Wetter sieht gar nicht sooo schlecht aus


Bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## klee84 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## berghochbremser (15. Oktober 2012)

ich wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch.

(Gibt's hier ein Echo?)


----------



## crazy_mtb (16. Oktober 2012)

auch


----------



## Atzenpogo (16. Oktober 2012)

ich auch. Auch wenn der Blcika us dem Fenster nicht gerade motivationsfördernd ist. Es wird eine Fango Ausfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (16. Oktober 2012)

ich bin wohl doch raus, habe den Klimawechsel Gesundheitlich leider nicht so gut Überstanden. Viel Spaß


----------



## punktfritz (16. Oktober 2012)

... bin auch wieder mal dabei. Bis gleich.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (17. Oktober 2012)

Das Video von dem ich gestern erzählt hab. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5V2FH-hL40"]100 foot mountain-bike fall - YouTube[/nomedia]
0:33 gehts los


----------



## snail (18. Oktober 2012)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Oktober 2012)

Klappt heute bei mir leider nicht; wollte aber morgen am Nachmittag eine Runde im Tageslicht fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## crazy_mtb (18. Oktober 2012)

snail schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand?



was für eine frage, marc .... bin in kurzen sachen und dem ganzen gerödel heute morgen ins büro gefahren .....


----------



## aceofspades (18. Oktober 2012)

joo, dabei


----------



## Goldsprint (18. Oktober 2012)

Sicher, bin am Start!


----------



## berghochbremser (18. Oktober 2012)

immernoch krank..


----------



## Deleted 218042 (18. Oktober 2012)

snail schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand?



Aber sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punktfritz (19. Oktober 2012)

Morgen, Samstag um 09:00 jemand Lust zu fahren?


----------



## crazy_mtb (19. Oktober 2012)

9uhr abends


----------



## punktfritz (19. Oktober 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> 9uhr abends


 Nö, komm mal in mein Alter. Ich glaube man nennt es senile Bettflucht.


----------



## aceofspades (19. Oktober 2012)

Samstag ist immer ganz schlecht bei mir - als Single macht man da seine Hausarbeit


----------



## Deleted 218042 (19. Oktober 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Samstag ist immer ganz schlecht bei mir - als Single macht man da seine Hausarbeit



Ich dachte immer, der Vorteil des Singledaseins bestünde darin, daß man seine Hausarbeit machen kann wannimmer man will. Oder auch garnicht...


----------



## crazy_mtb (19. Oktober 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, der Vorteil des Singledaseins bestünde darin, daß man seine Hausarbeit machen kann wannimmer man will. Oder auch garnicht...




und ich dachte immer, dass man(n) heiratet, damit die frau diesen lästigen mist freiwillig übernimmt ...... aber wenn ich deine worte richtig interpretiere, bestimmt kerstin wann und was du zu tun hast


----------



## night2345 (19. Oktober 2012)

fährt morgen jemand so um 12?


----------



## klee84 (19. Oktober 2012)

Fährt jemand auch am Sonntag? oder ist das eine eher schlechte Idee wegen den ganzen Wanderjecken


----------



## sevenuplev (19. Oktober 2012)

hallo wo trifft man sich den immer und in welcher Gegend fährt man? 
Hab interesse mal mit zu kommen. 
gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## night2345 (19. Oktober 2012)

@sevenuplev 


LeJupp schrieb:


> Hallo Luitwin,
> 
> klar kannst Du mitfahren, gerade im Herbst und Winter freuen wir uns über jeden der sich noch auf die Trails traut und mit uns fahren will. Was Du so schreibst klingt ziemlich nach dem was wir auch so machen. Unsere Touren haben typischerweise 25-40km und etwa 600-800HM, das ganze in drei bis vier Stunden.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy_mtb (20. Oktober 2012)

night2345 schrieb:


> fährt morgen jemand so um 12?



12uhr ist ne vernünftige uhrzeit ...... bin dabei .... treffpkt wie immer


----------



## night2345 (20. Oktober 2012)

kk, kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## thomasgregor (20. Oktober 2012)

ich hätte Lust, gehe allerdings heute Abend feiern. Mal schaun wie fit ich bin. Licht hab ich leider immer noch keins :-(


----------



## thomasgregor (21. Oktober 2012)

nicht gefeiert, bin dabei!


----------



## luckylocke (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

bildet ihr eigentlich ein Winterpokalteam oder direkt mehrere?
Oder braucht ihr keine zusätzliche Motivation über den Winter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (21. Oktober 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bildet ihr eigentlich ein Winterpokalteam oder direkt mehrere?
> Oder braucht ihr keine zusätzliche Motivation über den Winter?


 
dunno, ich jedenfalls nicht - Winter ist bei mir eh Hauptsaison - und Biken mach ich dann je nach Spass, Wetter und Laune ... hauptsach kein kalt Fiess


----------



## Nabenschaltung (22. Oktober 2012)

Noch ein Foto zum 80 Fuß Absprung des verlinkten Downhill Video
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/8755259/


----------



## crazy_mtb (22. Oktober 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bildet ihr eigentlich ein Winterpokalteam oder direkt mehrere?
> Oder braucht ihr keine zusätzliche Motivation über den Winter?



also ich hab mir das bzgl des winterpokals mal durch den kopf gehen  lassen und kurz im forum recherchiert ....... fazit: grundsätzlich wäre  ich geneigt daran teilzunehmen..... mache ja schon alleine durch die  fahrten zur arbeit jede woche automatisch 10pkte ....... recht gute  winterausrüstung klamottentechnisch hab ich mir im letzten wsv zugelegt

aber:  obwohl ich am sa mit night zusammen 30km und 800hm in 2h:20min ...  reine fahrzeit 2h:10min ..... abgrissen habe ....(ennert, rebekka,  wurzel, weinberge, kloster (ohne wurzel), stenzelberg, schmelztal, über  höhenhonnef hoch und tretschbachtal runter) ... gehöre ich zu den  langsameren fahrern im treff .....und meine neigung mehrere rampen  hintereinander zu fahren ist nicht so deutlich ausgeprägt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....was  ich damit sagen möchte .... wenn, dann sollten wir teams bilden, die in  etwa die selbe leistungsstärke haben..... und berghoch sollte nicht  immer zum leistungssport ausarten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .... 

p.s:  ich bin inzwischen zufrieden mit meiner kondition .... bisschen mehr  kraft in den beinen wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht.....
 @Max ... @Marcel ..... wie seht ihr die sache .....


----------



## thomasgregor (22. Oktober 2012)

ich wäre jetzt bald regelmäßig dabei. hab mir die MJ856 mit 6600mAh Akku bestellt. Worum gehts beim Winterpokal?


----------



## gerdu (22. Oktober 2012)

Ruhm und Ehr und sich gegenseitig zu verar...en!

Da tauchen dann Leute auf, die von November bis April durchschnittlich 16 Stunden Sport am Tag machen....


----------



## thomasgregor (22. Oktober 2012)

ok, gute Sache. Auf jeden Fall sind nachts und im Winter die Wege und Trails frei. und ich darf wahrscheinlich direkt weiterinvestieren...in Kleidung


----------



## snail (23. Oktober 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Noch ein Foto zum 80 Fuß Absprung des verlinkten Downhill Video
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/8755259/


Interessant was man alles mit einem Bike,keinem Angstgen oder besser einer guten Krankenversicherung so alles anstellen kann


----------



## Goldsprint (23. Oktober 2012)

Fährt heute jemand? Ich wär dabei.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. Oktober 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand? Ich wär dabei.



ick ooch!


----------



## aceofspades (23. Oktober 2012)

dann mal alle gut frühstücken - dann können wir das Wetter nochmals etwas ausnutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (23. Oktober 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand? Ich wär dabei.



ich gehe davon aus, dass bei dem wetter heute 18uhr eine pflichtveranstaltung ist


----------



## Goldsprint (23. Oktober 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus, dass bei dem wetter heute 18uhr eine pflichtveranstaltung ist



Aber sicher!


----------



## snail (23. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 218042 (23. Oktober 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus, dass bei dem wetter heute 18uhr eine pflichtveranstaltung ist



I'll be there!


----------



## berghochbremser (23. Oktober 2012)

ich bin raus.. ich hoffe ich weiß demnächst noch wie das mit dem raddeln funktioniert..


----------



## Goldsprint (23. Oktober 2012)

Schade! Immer noch krank?


----------



## berghochbremser (23. Oktober 2012)

Hatte gerstern Abgabe der Masterarbeit und muss mich auf die Verteidigung vorbereiten.. vielleicht schaffe ich es Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.


----------



## aceofspades (23. Oktober 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> I'll be there!



dat heisst : I´ll be back


----------



## klee84 (23. Oktober 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punktfritz (23. Oktober 2012)

komme auch mit.


----------



## Atzenpogo (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch am Start


----------



## night2345 (23. Oktober 2012)

Auch dabei


----------



## klee84 (23. Oktober 2012)

Bin doch raus...in der vorlesung war ich noch guter Dinge, bin nun aber doch nur noch ko (plus erkältungssymptome). Muss wohl nach 15 Abenden außer Haus mal nen gemütlichen machen...man wird nicht jünger 
Wünsche euch aber eine tolle tour!!


----------



## aceofspades (24. Oktober 2012)

Hi Carsten, hoffe du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen. Wir waren noch bei Memet und haben auch dich gewartet.


----------



## klee84 (24. Oktober 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hi Carsten, hoffe du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen. Wir waren noch bei Memet und haben auch dich gewartet.



Oh, hab ich was verpasst??? Hat Carsten seinen Orientierungssinn zum Besten gegeben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (24. Oktober 2012)

Ace hat wieder wen verloren..?


----------



## Dolomitenfan (24. Oktober 2012)

wie sieht es eigentlich heute aus, gibts auch wieder eine Tour?


----------



## berghochbremser (24. Oktober 2012)

ich würde evtl fahren wollen..


----------



## crazy_mtb (24. Oktober 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hi Carsten, hoffe du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen. Wir waren noch bei Memet und haben auch dich gewartet.



klar - du hast doch nichts anderes erwartet ....bin dann sofort nach hause
 @Kerstin ... @Max ...... neee, ich wollte einfach ein bisschen mehr spass und bin das tretschbachtal runter
 @Max ..... ich hab alles im büro ....wäre ggf dabei heute


----------



## aceofspades (24. Oktober 2012)

ich lege heute ne Pause ein - bin jetzt 3 Tage in Serie gefahren - morgen dann wieder


----------



## Nabenschaltung (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich mach bis zum WE auch mal ne pause, Sonntag und Gestern war genug


----------



## berghochbremser (24. Oktober 2012)

ja dann lass morgen fahren, ich muss eh noch was erledigen..


----------



## crazy_mtb (24. Oktober 2012)

fahre dann heute auch nicht .... bis morgen


----------



## Dolomitenfan (24. Oktober 2012)

Okay, dann versuche ich mal morgen, mitzufahren


----------



## aceofspades (24. Oktober 2012)

Dolomitenfan schrieb:


> Okay, dann versuche ich mal morgen, mitzufahren


 
das packst du schon - schön dass du mal wieder dabei bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxbandel (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde bremsen helfen.


----------



## klee84 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss leider arbeiten...von nix kütt nix


----------



## Goldsprint (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin am Start!


----------



## snail (25. Oktober 2012)

ich muss heute passen, Erkältung im Anflug


----------



## Dolomitenfan (25. Oktober 2012)

Also 18 Uhr an der Bank?


----------



## aceofspades (26. Oktober 2012)

@Carsten , wir haben 10min gewartet und sind dann los - da du der letzte Mensch deutschlands ohne Handy bist - hätten wir Rauchsignale geben müssen - hatten aber leider kein Feuerzeug dabei


----------



## berghochbremser (26. Oktober 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> @_Carsten_ , wir haben 10min gewartet und sind dann los - da du der letzte Mensch deutschlands ohne Handy bist - hätten wir Rauchsignale geben müssen - hatten aber leider kein Feuerzeug dabei


----------



## thomasgregor (26. Oktober 2012)

Lampe ist da! Wann fahrt ihr das nächste mal?


----------



## Deleted 218042 (27. Oktober 2012)

thomasgregor schrieb:


> Lampe ist da! Wann fahrt ihr das nächste mal?



Montag oder Dienstag Abend vermute ich mal, hängt natürlich auch schwer vom Wetter ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (27. Oktober 2012)

komm geraded vom S-Tec zurück und hab etwas Geld vor der Inflation gerettet. Idee war eigenlich ne Winterschlampe zu besorgen - hab dann kurz umgedacht und n Race-Fully gekauft- damit man auch mal etwas schneller fahren kann


----------



## klee84 (27. Oktober 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> komm geraded vom S-Tec zurück und hab etwas Geld vor der Inflation gerettet. Idee war eigenlich ne Winterschlampe zu besorgen - hab dann kurz umgedacht und n Race-Fully gekauft- damit man auch mal etwas schneller fahren kann



Noch schneller???? Geht das noch???


----------



## maxbandel (27. Oktober 2012)




----------



## berghochbremser (27. Oktober 2012)

Was haste denn jetzt für ein spielgerät?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (27. Oktober 2012)

Wie siehts denn für morgen aus, hat jemand Lust ne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## Deleted 218042 (27. Oktober 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn für morgen aus, hat jemand Lust ne Runde zu fahren?



Hab mich heute ausgepowert, morgen wird es mit mir nix ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (28. Oktober 2012)

ich konnte mich auch nicht aufraffen, stattdessen bring ich die winter und daily bitch mal auf vordermann


----------



## Atzenpogo (29. Oktober 2012)

fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## aceofspades (30. Oktober 2012)

ich bin für diese Woche raus - ich fahre morgen in Kurz-Urlaub und muss noch packen - dann viel Spass und bis nächst Woche


----------



## Goldsprint (30. Oktober 2012)

Wo gehts denn hin? Mit dem neuen Rädchen etwa?


----------



## aceofspades (30. Oktober 2012)

ne, ne, nach Südtirol zum Bergwandern und lecker Rotwein trinken 

Bike bleibt zu Hause


----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch raus, merke wie die erste Erkältungswelle naht und mein Fully ist auch schon eingemottet. Ich werde somit nur noch am Wochenende mit dem SSP fahren und den Rest der Woche Laufen.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (30. Oktober 2012)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> fährt morgen jemand?



Ich würde heute fahren, und ein Kollege käme auch noch mit. Allerdings klappt das nicht vor 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## Atzenpogo (30. Oktober 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Ich würde heute fahren, und ein Kollege käme auch noch mit. Allerdings klappt das nicht vor 18:30 Uhr.



wäre OK für mich. also 1830 an der Bank?


----------



## Deleted 218042 (30. Oktober 2012)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> wäre OK für mich. also 1830 an der Bank?



Alles klar, 18:30 an der Bank...


----------



## snail (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin für diese Woche aus raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (30. Oktober 2012)

Was ist eigentlich mit Carsten? Seitdem wir uns letzte Woche auf der Tour getrennt haben, habe ich kein Lebenszeichen mehr von ihm gehört.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (30. Oktober 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Carsten? Seitdem wir uns letzte Woche auf der Tour getrennt haben, habe ich kein Lebenszeichen mehr von ihm gehört.



Überlebt hat er wohl:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9999249&postcount=1671

Aber danach habe ich auch nichts mehr von ihm gehört...

Carsten, bist Du noch unter uns?


----------



## Goldsprint (30. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt. Überlebt hat er es. Hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht...


----------



## crazy_mtb (30. Oktober 2012)

hey jungs ....habt ihr mal das wetter gesehen .....so ein shit ......


----------



## Deleted 218042 (30. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem es jetzt schon wieder regnet (und ich keine Lust habe schon im Regen loszufahren), werde ich dann heute doch nicht fahren. Scheisswetter!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich esse nun auch Schokolade und lasse mich gehen


----------



## Deleted 218042 (30. Oktober 2012)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Ich esse nun auch Schokolade und lasse mich gehen



Hast Du mir nicht vorhin noch was von "Halbmarathonvorbereitung" erzählt?


----------



## Atzenpogo (30. Oktober 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Nachdem es jetzt schon wieder regnet (und ich keine Lust habe schon im Regen loszufahren), werde ich dann heute doch nicht fahren. Scheisswetter!


Ui, gerade noch rechtzeitig gesehen;-)


----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. Oktober 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Hast Du mir nicht vorhin noch was von "Halbmarathonvorbereitung" erzählt?



Ist ja erst im April und bei dem Regen hatte ich auch keine Lust drauf raus zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (31. Oktober 2012)

bin noch nicht sicher ob es heute organisatorisch klappt, will mich aber trotzdem einfach schon einmal erkundigen ob hier heute jemand fährt?


----------



## crazy_mtb (31. Oktober 2012)

hi andy,

ich will morgen los ... weiß aber noch nicht um wieviel uhr


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Oktober 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> bin noch nicht sicher ob es heute organisatorisch klappt, will mich aber trotzdem einfach schon einmal erkundigen ob hier heute jemand fährt?


 
Schade, zu spät gesehen, war schon unterwegs. Morgen geht leider bei mir nicht. Freitag bei Tageslicht? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## luckylocke (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
am Freitag würde ich gerne bei einer Tageslichttour mitfahren, hab frei. Wann soll´s denn losgehen?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. November 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Freitag würde ich gerne bei einer Tageslichttour mitfahren, hab frei. Wann soll´s denn losgehen?


 
Bin flexibel. Würde den frühen Nachmittag bevorzugen, auch wegen der Temperaturen, so 13 bis 16 Uhr; aber auch für anderes zu haben ...


----------



## luckylocke (1. November 2012)

13.00 Uhr find ich in Ordnung (Ausschlafen und Frühstücken dauert bei mir halt seine Zeit). Treffen wir uns dann an der langen Bank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. November 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> 13.00 Uhr find ich in Ordnung (Ausschlafen und Frühstücken dauert bei mir halt seine Zeit). Treffen wir uns dann an der langen Bank?


 
Yep, 13 Uhr an der langen Bank; Michael (zett 78) ist auch dabei.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (1. November 2012)

bin morgen leider im büro...

auch wenn mtb jetzt net so oft in bädern oder hallen ist ne gute sache  http://www.pro-sportstadt-bonn.de/


----------



## thomasgregor (2. November 2012)

ich bin auch dabei wenns wetter halbwegs in Ordnung ist


----------



## QBE84 (2. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin vor kurzem nach Bonn gezogen und werde mich bei Gelegenheit auch mal bei ner Tour anschließen. 
Startet ihr immer von der langen Bank bei der Telekom aus ?
Falls jetzt am We ne Tour gefahren wird wäre ich ggf. schon dabei.

Also bis dahin mal 

MFG


----------



## Deleted 218042 (2. November 2012)

Hätte jemand Lust morgen eine Runde zu fahren? Sagen wir mal um 13:00 Uhr ab Telekom falls es nicht regnet?


----------



## punktfritz (3. November 2012)

Ich bin dabei 13:00 an der Bank.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (3. November 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei 13:00 an der Bank.



Es regnet ganz schön heftig draussen. Ich würde sagen wir blasen das ab....


----------



## punktfritz (3. November 2012)

Hi Jupp, ich dachte auch, es würde sich bessern. Falls du heute noch oder morgen Lust hast, ich stehe auf Abruf bereit. Am besten unter 0151 560 12 154 kurzfristig anrufen, dann können wir das kurzfristig arrangieren.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Deleted 218042 (3. November 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> Hi Jupp, ich dachte auch, es würde sich bessern. Falls du heute noch oder morgen Lust hast, ich stehe auf Abruf bereit. Am besten unter 0151 560 12 154 kurzfristig anrufen, dann können wir das kurzfristig arrangieren.
> 
> Gruß Peter



Alles klar, ich melde mich falls das Wetter sich noch bessert...


----------



## Deleted 218042 (5. November 2012)

So, nächster Versuch: Für morgen sind nur 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit angesagt, abends sogar noch weniger. Wie wäre es mit 18:00 Uhr ab Telekom, wer ist dabei?

http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-bonn-18220678/wetterbericht-morgen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (5. November 2012)

bin dabei - hab ja schon Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## night2345 (5. November 2012)

zurück aus dem Urlaub, also komm ich auch mit.


----------



## DieterHaas (5. November 2012)

Würde auch mal gerne bei euch mitfahren, weiß aber nicht, ob es morgen klappt.
In der regel muß ich allerdings bis um kurz vor 18:00 Uhr arbeiten, habt Ihr eine Lösung. bin kein Anfänger! Gruß Dieter Haas


----------



## QBE84 (5. November 2012)

Hab leider keine entsprechende Bike Beleuchtung....


----------



## Deleted 218042 (6. November 2012)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Würde auch mal gerne bei euch mitfahren, weiß aber nicht, ob es morgen klappt.
> In der regel muß ich allerdings bis um kurz vor 18:00 Uhr arbeiten, habt Ihr eine Lösung. bin kein Anfänger! Gruß Dieter Haas



Wenn Du willst kannst Du ja mal am Wochenende mitfahren. In der Woche macht es nicht viel Sinn später als um sechs loszufahren, es wird so schon immer spät genug am Ende. 18:00 Uhr ist schon ein Kompromiss, früher sind wir immer schon um fünf losgefahren...


----------



## punktfritz (6. November 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> So, nächster Versuch: Für morgen sind nur 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit angesagt, abends sogar noch weniger. Wie wäre es mit 18:00 Uhr ab Telekom, wer ist dabei?


 
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Atzenpogo (6. November 2012)

bin auch dabei.


----------



## night2345 (6. November 2012)

mein App sagt ab 18:00 Uhr 50% regen und bei Wetter.com 85%, also regensachen mitnehmen


----------



## aceofspades (6. November 2012)

Leute - ich bin raus - fühle mich etwas unfitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzenpogo (6. November 2012)

weiß nich nicht, ob ichs schaffe.. Entweder ich bin da oder nicht..


----------



## Goldsprint (7. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab mir ne neue Federgabel gegönnt und bräuchte ein bisschen Hilfe.
Der Umbau ist ja relativ einfach und fast erledigt. Lediglich der Gabelschaft müsste noch gekürzt werden. Und genau da traue ich mich nicht so ran. Was ab ist, ist ab!
Nur wegen einem Schnitt zu H&S zu fahren, finde ich ein bisschen übertrieben.
Also, wer von euch könnte mir da mit Rat und Werkzeug aushelfen? Ich würde mich natürlich das nächste Mal bei Mehmet erkenntlich zeigen.


----------



## gerdu (7. November 2012)

hab leider mein Werkzeug in Mülheim, solltest Du aber auch hinkriegen. Nimm einfach als Maß die Länge der alten Gabel. Dann machst Du mit Tape zwei Spacer als Schneidführung fest. Dann einfach mit einer Puksäge in der Führung sägen - bissel entgraten - fertig.

Fährt heut jemand? Wär um 18:30 am Start.


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2012)

Moin Jungs,
lustige Tour gestern, hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß 

Denke, man kann im Winter dann ruhig öfter gemeinsam fahren, ihr etwas langsamer, wir etwas entspannter bergab...

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Deleted 218042 (7. November 2012)

Hi Carsten,

die Tour gestern war super, auch wenn ich hinterher so platt war wie selten. Es waren einige Abschnitte dabei die ich noch nicht kannte. Ich würde gerne nochmal mit Euch fahren, wenn ich das richtig sehe fahrt Ihr immer Dienstags?

Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. November 2012)

Ich würde heute nochmal ne entspannte Tour drehen, ohne Rampen  , kann aber wahrscheinlich erst 18:45 Rheinlust, evtl 18:30...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (7. November 2012)

...ich bin da flexibel, sagen wir halt 18:30 Chinaschiff statt T-Mobile


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> 
> die Tour gestern war super, auch wenn ich hinterher so platt war wie selten. Es waren einige Abschnitte dabei die ich noch nicht kannte. Ich würde gerne nochmal mit Euch fahren, wenn ich das richtig sehe fahrt Ihr immer Dienstags?
> 
> ...



Di, Mi, Do, im Moment kein fester Rythmus 

Steht aber immer im Thread oder im LMB (Merlin, Stuntbeck, sun909 als Ausschreiber)

dann besten Dank für die "Blumen" und bis die Tage
C.


----------



## punktfritz (8. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> lustige Tour gestern, hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß
> 
> Denke, man kann im Winter dann ruhig öfter gemeinsam fahren, ihr etwas langsamer, wir etwas entspannter bergab...
> ...


Hat mir auch super gefallen, vor allen Dingen das "langsamer bergauf".
Gruß Peter


----------



## surftigresa (8. November 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Ich würde heute nochmal ne entspannte Tour drehen, ohne Rampen  , kann aber wahrscheinlich erst 18:45 Rheinlust, evtl 18:30...


 
Das gestern war also dann entspannt bei Euch????  Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich noch entspanntere Mitfahrer hatte


----------



## aceofspades (8. November 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> Hat mir auch super gefallen, vor allen Dingen das "langsamer bergauf".
> Gruß Peter



höre ich da etwa Kritik an unserem normalen Tempo herraus 
Kaum ist die Katze aus dem Haus, tanzen die Mäuse .....


----------



## punktfritz (8. November 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> höre ich da etwa Kritik an unserem normalen Tempo herraus
> Kaum ist die Katze aus dem Haus, tanzen die Mäuse .....


na ja, das "Anfänger"-tempo ist schon anspruchsvoll -keuch-. Aber du hast ja Recht, wir machen das schließlich nicht zum Vergnügen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. November 2012)

Morgen soll es sehr gutes Wetter geben; jemand Lust, so ab 13 Uhr mit ins 7GB zu kommen?


----------



## luckylocke (8. November 2012)

So früh kann ich leider nicht starten: ich könnte frühestens um 14:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein


----------



## night2345 (9. November 2012)

Ich würde heute, falls sich jemand anschließt, so um 17 Uhr starten.
Ich müsste aber um 19:30 wieder ungefähr zurück sein.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. November 2012)

luckylocke schrieb:


> So früh kann ich leider nicht starten: ich könnte frühestens um 14:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein


 
... das wird knapp, da ich gegen 16:15 Uhr wieder zurück sein sollte; alternativer Vorschlag: Tour von 1 1/4 Stunden am und um Venusberg und Kottenforst; Treffpunkt 14:30 Uhr an der Ecke Schumannstraße / Weberstraße vor dem Café Pathos; wär´das was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (9. November 2012)

Hallo,
der Treffpunkt ist in Ordnung. Da er sehr nah ist und die Fahrerei Richtung 7GB entfällt, schlage ich 14:15 Uhr vor.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. November 2012)

Jep, 14:15 Uhr vorm Pathos! Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## berghochbremser (9. November 2012)

Moin,

ich würde morgen evtl ne kleine runde fahren, gegen 11 Uhr. Jemand lust?


----------



## berghochbremser (10. November 2012)

okay zweiter Versuch, morgen um 11 Uhr an der langen Bank. Crazy und ich fahren, außer es schüttet.


----------



## Goldsprint (12. November 2012)

Fährt vielleicht jemand heute, oder Mittwoch?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. November 2012)

Werde heute fahren, aber nur eine knappe Stunde, und am Nachmittag ...


----------



## aceofspades (12. November 2012)

ich gehe heute nochmals in den KF - bischen Kondition bolzen
wenns Wetter passt dann morgen wieder ins 7GB


----------



## aceofspades (13. November 2012)

wie schaut´s aus für heute


----------



## Goldsprint (13. November 2012)

So wies ausschaut, bin ich leider vorerst nicht mehr dabei. Viel Spaß bei dem geilen Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. November 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> So wies ausschaut, bin ich leider vorerst nicht mehr dabei. Viel Spaß bei dem geilen Wetter!


 
Ups - alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Goldsprint (13. November 2012)

Es gibt wiedermal technische Probleme.
Ich hab mich gewundert, warum der Umwerfer nicht mehr richtig aufs große Kettenblatt schaltet. Im Rahmen meiner Reklamation wurde u. a. bei XXL Feld ein neuer Schaltzug samt Außenhülle verbaut. Dummerweise haben die Idioten den Zug so dicht und stramm am Tretlager verlegt, dass der Schaltzug sich durch die Außenhülle und anschließend in den Rahmen gesägt hat. Der Schnitt ist jetzt gut 2cm lang und ca. 0,5cm tief.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. November 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Es gibt wiedermal technische Probleme.
> Ich hab mich gewundert, warum der Umwerfer nicht mehr richtig aufs große Kettenblatt schaltet. Im Rahmen meiner Reklamation wurde u. a. bei XXL Feld ein neuer Schaltzug samt Außenhülle verbaut. Dummerweise haben die Idioten den Zug so dicht und stramm am Tretlager verlegt, dass der Schaltzug sich durch die Außenhülle und anschließend in den Rahmen gesägt hat. Der Schnitt ist jetzt gut 2cm lang und ca. 0,5cm tief.



Warum gehst du denn auch zu Feld?


----------



## Goldsprint (13. November 2012)

Ist ne längere Geschichte.
Weil das Rad noch woanders gekauft hab und dann umgezogen bin. Mein Händler hat mich dann XXL Feld verwiesen. Ich wäre auch lieber woanders hingegangen. Meine Teile vom Vorbau, die die im Zuge der Reparatur verschlampt haben, habe ich endlich nach 2,5 Monaten wiederbekommen.
Der Laden ist der absolute Albtraum!


----------



## klee84 (13. November 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Es gibt wiedermal technische Probleme.
> Ich hab mich gewundert, warum der Umwerfer nicht mehr richtig aufs große Kettenblatt schaltet. Im Rahmen meiner Reklamation wurde u. a. bei XXL Feld ein neuer Schaltzug samt Außenhülle verbaut. Dummerweise haben die Idioten den Zug so dicht und stramm am Tretlager verlegt, dass der Schaltzug sich durch die Außenhülle und anschließend in den Rahmen gesägt hat. Der Schnitt ist jetzt gut 2cm lang und ca. 0,5cm tief.




Puuuhh, das hört sich ziemlich bescheiden an!!! Da hoffe ich wirklich für dich, dass die für den Schaden aufkommen!!! Geht ja mal gar nicht! Drück dir die Daumen!!!


----------



## snail (13. November 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> wie schaut´s aus für heute


Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. November 2012)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ist ne längere Geschichte.
> Weil das Rad noch woanders gekauft hab und dann umgezogen bin. Mein Händler hat mich dann XXL Feld verwiesen. Ich wäre auch lieber woanders hingegangen. Meine Teile vom Vorbau, die die im Zuge der Reparatur verschlampt haben, habe ich endlich nach 2,5 Monaten wiederbekommen.
> Der Laden ist der absolute Albtraum!


 
Klarer Fall: Neuer Rahmen samt Montage etc. auf Kosten den Hauses fällig, dann auf-nimmer-wiedersehen ...


----------



## punktfritz (13. November 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> wie schaut´s aus für heute


 bin auch dabei.


----------



## klee84 (13. November 2012)

Kann heute nicht, wäre aber am do dabei (da soll das wetter auch schön werden  
Viel spass heute abend!!


----------



## Deleted 218042 (13. November 2012)

Fahre heute auch mit....
 @Goldsprint: Wie sieht es denn aus mit einem Ersatzrad? Letztes mal ging das doch...?


----------



## Goldsprint (13. November 2012)

Ich habs gestern Abend erst gesehen. Ich fahr morgen oder Do hin und zeig denen die Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## berghochbremser (13. November 2012)

dabei.


----------



## thomasgregor (13. November 2012)

Wieviel uhr? wäre auch dabei!


----------



## Dolomitenfan (13. November 2012)

schade, heute kann ich nicht ,
morgen oder Donnerstag siehts dann wieder besser aus


----------



## Deleted 218042 (14. November 2012)

Ich würde heute um sechs bei der Telekom auf eine Runde starten. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## aceofspades (14. November 2012)

ich mache heute Pause - bin jetzt 3 Tage in Serie gefahren und brauche etwas Recovery


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dolomitenfan (14. November 2012)

Habe heute spontan zeitig Feierabend gemacht und bin schon eine Runde bei Tageslicht gefahren.
Wie sieht's denn morgen aus?


----------



## Deleted 218042 (14. November 2012)

Dolomitenfan schrieb:


> Habe heute spontan zeitig Feierabend gemacht und bin schon eine Runde bei Tageslicht gefahren.
> Wie sieht's denn morgen aus?



Bei mir wirds morgen leider nix, habe nach der Arbeit noch einen Termin...


----------



## aceofspades (15. November 2012)

fährt heute jemand - ich werde wohl ne Runde drehen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. November 2012)

Kann heute nicht, aber Freitag: Für Sonnenliebhaber ab 14 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf; jemand dabei?


----------



## klee84 (15. November 2012)

Ich würde heute fahren


----------



## zett78 (15. November 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Kann heute nicht, aber Freitag: Für Sonnenliebhaber ab 14 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf; jemand dabei?



Si !


----------



## Dolomitenfan (15. November 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Kann heute nicht, aber Freitag: Für Sonnenliebhaber ab 14 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf; jemand dabei?


 
das klingt gut, ich schließe mich gerne mal an , passt mir auch besser als heute Abend

VG Lutz


----------



## zett78 (15. November 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Kann heute nicht, aber Freitag: Für Sonnenliebhaber ab 14 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf; jemand dabei?



apropos: Gibst du mir das mit der Sonne schriftlich!?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. November 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> apropos: Gibst du mir das mit der Sonne schriftlich!?


 
Klar - aber nur gegen Gebühr und mit Haftungsausschluß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (15. November 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Klar - aber nur gegen Gebühr und mit Haftungsausschluß



sch..... Juristen  

bis morje!


----------



## aceofspades (15. November 2012)

kleine Änderung - gehe heute nicht ins 7GB - gehen ne kurze Runde in den KF


----------



## snail (15. November 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> kleine Änderung - gehe heute nicht ins 7GB - gehen ne kurze Runde in den KF


Bin auch dabei, treffen uns bei dir


----------



## Kickido (15. November 2012)

Wie schaut's denn am Wochenende aus? Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## zett78 (16. November 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Kann heute nicht, aber Freitag: Für Sonnenliebhaber ab 14 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf; jemand dabei?



schön wars!! Sogar mit Sonne!


----------



## aceofspades (16. November 2012)

wer wird denn bei Sonne fahren, wenn auch ohne geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. November 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> schön wars!! Sogar mit Sonne!


 
Jou, Breiberge runterballern im sonnigen bunten Herbstwald war super!


----------



## Dolomitenfan (17. November 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jou, Breiberge runterballern im sonnigen bunten Herbstwald war super!



und heute Nachmittag lagen da ab und zu mal dünnere mal dickere Äste auf der Strecke, ich hab sie zur Seite geräumt...


----------



## Dolomitenfan (17. November 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> schön wars!! Sogar mit Sonne!



Stimmt, war ein schöner Nachmittag und der Kaffee im Löwenburger Hof hat auch geschmeckt


----------



## aceofspades (18. November 2012)

so kann man mit meinen Schuhen fahren 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ-8jVlaYb8&feature=related"]Chris Akrigg  A Hill in Spain  MTB Downhill720p H 264 AAC - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 218042 (18. November 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> so kann man mit meinen Schuhen fahren
> 
> Chris Akrigg  A Hill in Spain  MTB Downhill720p H 264 AAC - YouTube



Also mit den Schuhen könnte ich das auch, ganz klar.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. November 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> so kann man mit meinen Schuhen fahren
> 
> Chris Akrigg  A Hill in Spain  MTB Downhill720p H 264 AAC - YouTube


 
Hej Ace, die Schuhe hast Du, die Einstellung auch, und daß das 7GB solche Strecken nicht vorhält, liegt ja nicht in deiner Verantwortung ...


----------



## snail (19. November 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> so kann man mit meinen Schuhen fahren
> 
> Chris Akrigg  A Hill in Spain  MTB Downhill720p H 264 AAC - YouTube



sicher dafür hast du sie dir ja gekauft


----------



## snail (19. November 2012)

Kurze Frage in die Runde, wer würde morgen eine Runde im 7GB drehen wollen, alternative würde auch KF gehen. Treffpunkt und Zeiit wie immer.


----------



## Atzenpogo (19. November 2012)

Wäre dabei, gerne 7G


----------



## berghochbremser (19. November 2012)

Moin ich würde morgen auch fahren wollen, falls sich jemand findet auch gerne etwas früher um im hellen noch den ein oder anderen Trail mitzunehmen. will mal wieder etwas spielen und nicht nur auf der Autobahn fahren. (muss meine neue Gabel mal testen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (19. November 2012)

Ich wäre auch dabei, 7GB bevorzugt. Ob um fünf oder um sechs ist mir egal.


----------



## Atzenpogo (19. November 2012)

bei 5 uhr wäre ich wahrscheinlich raus


----------



## Deleted 218042 (19. November 2012)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> bei 5 uhr wäre ich wahrscheinlich raus



Dann lieber um sechs, sollen ja alle was davon haben.


----------



## Kickido (20. November 2012)

Ich muss leider von 8 bis 17 Uhr arbeiten


----------



## punktfritz (20. November 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Dann lieber um sechs, sollen ja alle was davon haben.


 
... um sechs bin ich auch dabei. So ist das eben, wenn man arbeiten muss. Außerdem ist's um fünf im Wald auch schon dunkel.


----------



## berghochbremser (20. November 2012)

ich fahre heute bei den gemütlichen mit.


----------



## Atzenpogo (20. November 2012)

Irgendwie hatten wir uns wohl verloren. Ich hoffe, es gab keine Probleme?


----------



## snail (20. November 2012)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatten wir uns wohl verloren. Ich hoffe, es gab keine Probleme?


Als ich oben auf dem Petersberg ankam, warst du scheinbar irgendwie weg. Hatten noch etwas gewartet und sind dann weiter. Sollten vielleicht mal die Handynummern austauschen, sicher ist sicher .


----------



## Atzenpogo (20. November 2012)

Sollten wir auf jeden fall machen. Eigenartig, habe insgesamt fast 15 min an dem Halteverbotsschild gestanden. hab einmal kurz am Wärterhäuschen geschaut,  bin dann den Weg wieder zurück. Shit Happens;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (20. November 2012)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> Sollten wir auf jeden fall machen. Eigenartig, habe insgesamt fast 15 min an dem Halteverbotsschild gestanden. hab einmal kurz am Wärterhäuschen geschaut,  bin dann den Weg wieder zurück. Shit Happens;-)


Tja das war dann ein klassiker, wir hatten unten am Aussichtpunkt gewartet


----------



## night2345 (24. November 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## night2345 (26. November 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## klee84 (26. November 2012)

Socialising auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt  
(es wird empfohlen, ohne Bike zu kommen; könnte sonst was eng werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Wann?: am kommenden Donnerstag, den 29.11., 
Uhrzeit?: gegen 19Uhr 
Wo treffen?: am Münsterplatz an der Beethoven Statue 
Wer?: Jeder, der gerne mal fernab von Matsch und Co ein Ründchen quatschen möchte (so ganz ohne Schnappatmung)


----------



## snail (26. November 2012)

night2345 schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?


Hatte vor, wenn das Wetter mitspiel, ne Runde im 7GB zu drehen. 1800 wie immer an der langen Bank.


----------



## Goldsprint (26. November 2012)

@klee: Isch komm mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (26. November 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Socialising auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt
> (es wird empfohlen, ohne Bike zu kommen; könnte sonst was eng werden
> 
> 
> ...


Da würde ich glatt mal sagen, das hört sich gut. Ich bin dabei.Das Wetter spielt ja auch mit, es wird kälter


----------



## Nabenschaltung (27. November 2012)

Ich komm auch mit auf den Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## punktfritz (27. November 2012)

night2345 schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?


Ich würde auch mitkommen.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (27. November 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Socialising auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt



Ich kann leider nicht mit, familiäre Verpflichtungen :-(


----------



## Atzenpogo (27. November 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mitkommen.



Ich bin dabei, so ich rechtzeitig rauskomme..


----------



## night2345 (27. November 2012)

Also mal zusammenfassend:
Heute 18:00 UHR

1. snail (wenn das Wetter passt) 
2. punktfritz
3. Atzenpogo (wenn es zeitich klappt)
4. night2345


----------



## snail (27. November 2012)

night2345 schrieb:


> Also mal zusammenfassend:
> Heute 18:00 UHR
> 
> 1. snail (wenn das Wetter passt)
> ...




Wetter passt bis jetzt


----------



## Deleted 218042 (27. November 2012)

snail schrieb:


> Wetter passt bis jetzt



Ich komme auch mit, vorausgesetzt es fängt nicht noch an zu schütten...


----------



## aceofspades (27. November 2012)

War nicht schlecht heute - hat Spass gemacht nach so ner langen Pause - mal sehen was die Erkältung morgen so macht


----------



## punktfritz (28. November 2012)

Hi, das scheint ein spektakulärer MTB Film zu sein, läuft am Samstag im WOKI:

http://www.eoft.eu/de/programm/where-the-trail-ends/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (28. November 2012)

Hallo, 

am Freitag soll nicht so tolles Wetter sein. Fährt trotzdem jemand Spätnachmittag/Abend ein paar Stunden? 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 218042 (28. November 2012)

punktfritz schrieb:


> Hi, das scheint ein spektakulärer MTB Film zu sein, läuft am Samstag im WOKI:
> 
> http://www.eoft.eu/de/programm/where-the-trail-ends/



Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das ein 12 Minütiger Kurzfilm der im Rahmen der European Outdoor Film Tour am Samstag im Woki läuft. Der Film wird zusammen mit 8 anderen Kurzfilmen zu verschiedenen Outdoor-Themen gezeigt. Details gibt es hier:

http://www.eoft.eu/de/programm/


----------



## DieterHaas (28. November 2012)

Hallo, dies ist eine Nachricht an den netten jungen Mann mit dem Nerve 8.0 XC von gestern Dienstag. Ruf mich doch bitte mal an unter: 0163 34 67 124 Gruß Dieter Haas von den Nachtbikern Bonn


----------



## aceofspades (28. November 2012)

Omalos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Freitag soll nicht so tolles Wetter sein. Fährt trotzdem jemand Spätnachmittag/Abend ein paar Stunden?
> 
> Grüße



ja gibts dich auch noch 

ich denke nicht dass es bei mir diese Woche noch klappt - bin dann kommende Woche wieder dabei


----------



## berghochbremser (28. November 2012)

Bin morgen zum Glühwein trinken am start.


----------



## Omalos (29. November 2012)

Hallo Ace,

  ja, seit unserer seinerzeitigen Tour bin ich immer mal wieder und seit einiger Zeit i. d. R.  zweimal pro Woche mit wachsender Begeisterung mit dem MTB unterwegs. 
  Leider selten in Rheinland. 
  Schade, dass es diesmal nicht klappt. Ein andermal vielleicht.
  Ich schaue aber morgen Nachmittag nochmal rein. Vielleicht fährt ja doch jemand. 

  Grüße


----------



## Marc B (29. November 2012)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das ein 12 Minütiger Kurzfilm der im Rahmen der European Outdoor Film Tour am Samstag im Woki läuft. Der Film wird zusammen mit 8 anderen Kurzfilmen zu verschiedenen Outdoor-Themen gezeigt. Details gibt es hier:
> 
> http://www.eoft.eu/de/programm/



Ja, das wird cool, die Szenen sind aus dem Film "Where the trails ends" - geniale Aufnahmen


----------



## Spassbremse (30. November 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ja, das wird cool, die Szenen sind aus dem Film "Where the trails ends" - geniale Aufnahmen



Nicht nur die Szenen, enige andere Sachen im Film kicken übelst , war auf alle Fälle ein schöner Abend ! Viel Spaß am Mittwoch. 

Der MTB-Teil ist  aber nur ein 12 Min. - Trailer ! 

Mfg Spassbremse


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem Film schaut man immer etwas über den eigenen Tellerrand, kann ja auch nicht schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (3. Dezember 2012)

*Fallen für Mountainbiker in den Wäldern*

Im Kottenforst und im Siebengebirge haben es bislang unbekannte  Fallensteller auf Mountainbike-Fahrer abgesehen. Sie stören sich offenbar an den  rasanten Mountainbikern, die oft auf Wanderwegen oder abseits der Piste  unterwegs sind.
 In mindestens zwei Fällen im letzten Halbjahr legten Fallensteller Steine und  Äste in den Weg der Mountainbiker. Vor gut zwei Wochen wurde ein 27-jähriger  Mountainbiker sogar von einem gespanntem Draht vom Sattel geholt, blieb dabei  aber wie durch ein Wunder ohne ernsthafte Verletzungen.
 Die Polizei ermittelt nun wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung und bittet  Zeugen, sich zu melden.


Quelle: http://www.radiobonn.de/bonn/rb/827935/news/bonn_rhein-sieg


also passt auf jungs und mädels


----------



## zett78 (3. Dezember 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> also passt auf jungs und mädels



Tja, wenn das so einfach wäre!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm, das Thema ist tatsächlich ein ernstes, dennoch - oder deshalb - ein Vorschlag für eine Gegenmaßnahme: Werde einen großen Wegweiser aufstellen, der über die Kante am "Blauen See" in den Abgrund führt, und darauf schreiben: "Heute Mephisto-Schuhe 70% reduziert" ...


----------



## zett78 (3. Dezember 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hmmm, das Thema ist tatsächlich ein ernstes, dennoch - oder deshalb - ein Vorschlag für eine Gegenmaßnahme: Werde einen großen Wegweiser aufstellen, der über die Kante am "Blauen See" in den Abgrund führt, und darauf schreiben: "Heute Mephisto-Schuhe 70% reduziert" ...


----------



## berghochbremser (4. Dezember 2012)

fährt heute jemand?


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Dezember 2012)

bin immer noch im winterschlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (4. Dezember 2012)

Dann stell dir'n Wecker auf 17:30 Uhr!!


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Dezember 2012)

spass beiseite ... ich überlege allen ernstes wegen den immer noch vorhandenen schmerzen im ellbogengelenk/muklulatur unterarm nen facharzt aufzusuchen ... kann nicht mal schmerzfrei tackern mit der linken hand ...


----------



## aceofspades (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke dass wir ne Truppe für Mittwoch zusammen bekommen. Wetter soll ja auch passen


----------



## aceofspades (5. Dezember 2012)

Wie siehts denn heute aus - dieses Wetter erfordert schon einiges an Überwindung - jemand dabei ?


----------



## snail (5. Dezember 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn heute aus - dieses Wetter erfordert schon einiges an Überwindung - jemand dabei ?


Wenn die Temperatur nicht noch weiter fällt, hatte ich vor zu fahren! Hoffe der Regen hällt sich dann noch in Grenzen!


----------



## crazy_mtb (9. Dezember 2012)

hallo leute .... sorry, dass ich mich so rar gemacht habe ... ich war in den letzten 6-8 wochen einfach nicht gut drauf ... bin gerade dabei, mich aus diesem loch wieder rauszuarbeiten ... hab heute mit dem wintertraining begonnen ... das hardtail ist endlich wieder einsatzbereit ... smart sam draufgezogen mit 3 bar ... rollt von alleine  ...viel straße und leichtes gelände stehen auf dem plan ...fit für den frühling ist das erklärte ziel ...


----------



## klee84 (9. Dezember 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> hallo leute .... sorry, dass ich mich so rar gemacht habe ... ich war in den letzten 6-8 wochen einfach nicht gut drauf ... bin gerade dabei, mich aus diesem loch wieder rauszuarbeiten ... hab heute mit dem wintertraining begonnen ... das hardtail ist endlich wieder einsatzbereit ... smart sam draufgezogen mit 3 bar ... rollt von alleine  ...viel straße und leichtes gelände stehen auf dem plan ...fit für den frühling ist das erklärte ziel ...



 richtig so


----------



## Goldsprint (9. Dezember 2012)

Abend zusammen!

Bei Rose gibts z. Zt. Five Ten Schuhe reduziert, für ca. 60 Euro.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (12. Dezember 2012)

Fährt heute jemand? Es soll zwar kalt aber trocken bleiben....


----------



## aceofspades (12. Dezember 2012)

Wenn der innere Schweinehund gewinnt bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (12. Dezember 2012)

bin mit dem hardtail in der arbeit ... mit ner bereifung, die nicht so richtig geeignet ist für die 7hügel ... fahr heute abend mal wieder so 2h strasse ... mach ich inzwischen wieder sehr regelmäßig ... nicht täglich ... aber oft


----------



## aceofspades (12. Dezember 2012)

Auf der Strasse ist der Wind auch nicht wärmer - dann komm doch lieber mit uns


----------



## crazy_mtb (12. Dezember 2012)

@ACE ... geht leider nicht ... muss bis spätestens ca. 20uhr zu hause sein


----------



## DieterHaas (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, Zusammen! Lust mit mir ne schöne Runde zu drehen heute abend?! Treffpunkt wäre dann 18:30 Uhr am Campus bei der T-Mobile!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## aceofspades (13. Dezember 2012)

Wird bei mir nix - gehe heute zum Spinning in einem geheitzen Raum


----------



## punktfritz (15. Dezember 2012)

[Heute jemand Lust? So gegen 12:00 an der Bank?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (15. Dezember 2012)

Lust schon nur leider keine Zeit, besuche das Wochenende über meine Eltern.


----------



## aceofspades (17. Dezember 2012)

Wir versuchen am Mittwoch ne Runde zu drehen - Wetter sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus
Bis jetzt Jupp und ich - falls noch jemand Lust hat


----------



## klee84 (17. Dezember 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wir versuchen am Mittwoch ne Runde zu drehen - Wetter sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus
> Bis jetzt Jupp und ich - falls noch jemand Lust hat



ich muss leider arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punktfritz (18. Dezember 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wir versuchen am Mittwoch ne Runde zu drehen - Wetter sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus
> Bis jetzt Jupp und ich - falls noch jemand Lust hat


Lampe ist am Ladegerät, wenn es morgen nicht regnet, schließe ich mich an.


----------



## berghochbremser (18. Dezember 2012)

ich wäre morgen auch dabei.


----------



## crazy_mtb (18. Dezember 2012)

so ein mist aber auch ..... ich glaub, ich bekomm meinen arsch von dem sofa auch noch mal hoch dieses jahr .... ich glaub, ich bin morgen auch dabei ..... hab die letzte zeit wieder gefaulenzt ..... ich fands zu kalt .... ist aber eigentlich nur eine ausrede


----------



## aceofspades (18. Dezember 2012)

hey, welcome back - dann lasst uns mal ne schön langsame, gemütliche Schlammschlacht machen


----------



## crazy_mtb (18. Dezember 2012)

ooohhhh neeee .... ich bin gerade im tiefpunkt .... quasi 0 training ...mach ja langsam, ace

hey sorry jungs .... so schwach wie mein körper ist auch gerade mein geist ....  hab viel stress im büro zur zeit ..... geht einfach gerade an die substanz ..... vor weihnachten muss noch ein jahresstatistik raus.... eigentlich sind es 4


----------



## berghochbremser (18. Dezember 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ooohhhh neeee .... ich bin gerade im tiefpunkt .... quasi 0 training ...mach ja langsam, ace
> 
> hey sorry jungs .... so schwach wie mein körper ist auch gerade mein geist ....  hab viel stress im büro zur zeit ..... geht einfach gerade an die substanz ..... vor weihnachten muss noch ein jahresstatistik raus.... eigentlich sind es 4




Stell dich nicht an! Du kommst ,bin auch unfit! Die letzte Tour morgen mit mir.. dannach bin ich erstmal weg. Ich erwarte deinen müden und alten Körper morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (19. Dezember 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ooohhhh neeee .... ich bin gerade im tiefpunkt .... quasi 0 training ...mach ja langsam, ace
> 
> hey sorry jungs .... so schwach wie mein körper ist auch gerade mein geist ....  hab viel stress im büro zur zeit ..... geht einfach gerade an die substanz ..... vor weihnachten muss noch ein jahresstatistik raus.... eigentlich sind es 4



Du wirst Donnerstags dann viel effektiver arbeiten können, weil du ausgelastet bist und deinem Kopf auch mal ne Pause gegönnt hast  (plus Sauerstoffzufuhr)!!!! Alleine deswegen solltest du heute abend fahren!!

Und so kalt ist es nun auch nicht


----------



## Goldsprint (19. Dezember 2012)

So so, heute dann die große Abschiedsfahrt. Das Wetter ist zwar beschissen, aber ich bin aus Solidarität dabei! 18:00 Uhr am üblichen Treffpunkt.


----------



## punktfritz (19. Dezember 2012)

leider muss ich jetzt doch noch absagen. Ist Einiges dazu gekommen, dass ich diese Woche im Büro noch erledigen muss.

Dann klappts diese Jahr nicht mehr. Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und freue mich auf die Touren im neuen Jahr. Auf jeden Fall hat's Spass gemacht beim "Anfängertreff"


----------



## crazy_mtb (22. Dezember 2012)

hallo an alle ..... fahre heute mit den 2 jungs + giant mit der bahn zu meinen eltern .... das ist wohl das größte abenteuer .... will in wittlich bei meinen eltern den lieserpfad richtung eifel rauf ....

und da bei meinen eltern internetfreie zone ist und ich zum bedauern der telekommunisten ja kein handy habe ..... sag ich an dieser stelle schon frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ....

wir sehen uns definitiv im neuen jahr ... hab mir nämlich ein ziel gesetzt ... bin im sommer für 2 wochen in val d'isere eingeladen ..... bei meinen ex-schwiegereltern .... also ab 1.1. wieder trainingsbuch....
 @Max .... viel spass bei den tommies ... bis zum sommer dann ...

dann esst nicht zu viel an weihnachten ... ihr wisst ja, was jedes kilo kostet

gruss
carsten


----------



## Foub (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi zusammen,

der Thread existiert ja schon eine ganze Weile, daher erstmal die Frage ob für einen weiteren zumindest fortgeschrittenen Anfänger noch Platz ist?

Ich fahre erst seit ein paar Monaten, komme aber je nach Wetter überhaupt nicht mehr runter vom Bike. Im Moment siehts draußen ja leider eher leidig aus. Die nächsten Tage sollen laut den einschlägigen Wetterseiten auch nicht besser werden.

Fahrt ihr über die Feiertage? Evtl. auch solang es noch hell draußen ist? Meine Funzel am Rad ist für nächtliche Ausritte dann doch noch etwas unterdimensioniert.


Beste grüße,
Frank


----------



## night2345 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hu,

wenn die Wettervorhersage so bleibt fahre ich morgen so gegen 11 Uhr. Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## VonBirne (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch Anfänger (fahre leider bisher noch nicht regelmäßig im Gelände) und suche jemanden, bei dem ich hin und wieder mitfahren könnte, da ich grade bei diesem Wetter nicht sonderlich viel Lust habe, alleine zu fahren. Nachtfahrten, bzw. momentan "Dunkelfahrten" am Nachmittag, würde ich mir nicht unbedingt zutrauen. Lieber würde ich nach den Feiertagen mal fahren wenn es hell ist.
Würde mich dann jemand mitnehmen?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. Dezember 2012)

@_ carsten_ + all: Danke, von mir auch mal schöne Weihnachtstage und einen guten Rutsch, jetzt werden die Tage auch wieder pro Tag 2 Minuten länger hell und ich bin dann auch mal wieder dabei, das Laufen die 2-3 mal die Woche geht mir allmählich auf die Nerven.
 @_Foub_ + VonBirne:
Willkommen im Forum, momentan befinden sich die meisten im Winterschlaf und es ist ziemlich ruhig geworden. Am besten ist es einfach mal den Thread beobachten und sich dann mal anschließen, ich fahre momentan auch nicht mit und weiß auch nicht wer von den anderen noch fährt und auch mal am Wochenende eine Ausfahrt macht. Die normalen Zeiten wenn's wieder los geht sind aber nach wie vor Di. + Do. um 18 Uhr an der langen Holzbank vorm T-Mobile Campus, Landgrabenweg 151 - Ecke Schießbergweg.


----------



## crazy_mtb (27. Dezember 2012)

hallo leute ... bin wieder zurück in bonn ... hab in wittlich mal kurz in den eifelsteig reingeschnuppert .....  alter schwede ... hoch teilweise mit tragepassagen über kleine schieferfelsen .... die auch runter bei den bodenverhältnissen eine echte herausforderung waren ... + 4 spitzkehren mit nem schwierigkeitslevel wie die erste im rebekka-trail .... ingesamt soll der eifelsteig von der hohen venn in belgien bis nach wittlich ne länge von 330km haben .... leute ... der nächste sommer kommt bestimmt und mir ist da so ne idee gekommen 
 @_Helmut_ (birne) und @_Foub_ .... welcome ..... ich starte ggf. morgen um 11uhr ..... hab ne einfache tour im kopf .... über waldautobahn hoch auf den ölberg .... und zurück über die trails ... wasserfall ... ggf. nonnenstromberg  .... wurzel kloster .... wurzel vor den weinbergen ...  um die mal zu inspizieren, wie die streckenverhältnisse sind ... ich fürchte, sie sind nicht so dolle
 @_jupp_ .... bist gerade online ... wie siehts aus bei dir morgen ....

@all ... gilt natürlich für alle ...


----------



## aceofspades (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Carsten,

wenns nicht schüttet dann bin ich dabei - etwas die Bein bewegen.
11:00 T-Mobile ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## night2345 (27. Dezember 2012)

Wäre dann auch dabei.


----------



## crazy_mtb (27. Dezember 2012)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> wenns nicht schüttet dann bin ich dabei - etwas die Bein bewegen.
> 11:00 T-Mobile ?



jepp ... so hatte ich mir das gedacht ..... 

wie zufrieden bist du eigentlich mit deinem dirtmaster .... will mir so ein teil von der fa. gloria zulegen ..... 5ltr .... 3bar druck .... entweder handpumpe oder elektr. mit batterie/akkubetrieb .... elektrisch kostet das teil ca. 35 euro im inet .... mit versand .... was für nen teil hast du genau ... und wo hast du das her ... und kotzaquanta... danke ace


----------



## aceofspades (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe den EasyWascher und bin echt zufrieden - muss nur immer das Wasser aus dem 3ten Stock herrunter tragen 

guckst du hier

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeznGT7JjNY"]Mobiele reiniger Easy Washer EX 1028 en mountainbike afspuiten 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.easywasher.nl/information.php?page=10&language=de&osCsid=c8e0a24b18577e72e1560aa406e6f522


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Dezember 2012)

Den hätte ich nach der letzten Tour auch gut gebrauchen können


----------



## Foub (27. Dezember 2012)

Also wenns nicht regnet, würde ich mich anschließen. Der Wetterbericht sieht nur nicht sonderlich aufmunternd aus :[


----------



## crazy_mtb (28. Dezember 2012)

guten morgen ... es ist kurz nach halb 9 ... und es regnet nicht .... dann geh ich mal davon aus, dass wir uns um 11'e sehen werden ... bis 15uhr sollen wir angeblich ein regenloses zeitfenster haben ....


----------



## aceofspades (28. Dezember 2012)

Yepp, sieht gut aus - dann bis gleich


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Dezember 2012)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> hallo leute ... bin wieder zurück in bonn ... hab in wittlich mal kurz in den eifelsteig reingeschnuppert .....  alter schwede ... hoch teilweise mit tragepassagen über kleine schieferfelsen .... die auch runter bei den bodenverhältnissen eine echte herausforderung waren ... + 4 spitzkehren mit nem schwierigkeitslevel wie die erste im rebekka-trail .... ingesamt soll der eifelsteig von der hohen venn in belgien bis nach wittlich ne länge von 330km haben .... leute ... der nächste sommer kommt bestimmt und mir ist da so ne idee gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Dezember 2012)

Wollte morgen irgendwann bis 13 Uhr einen Jahresabschluß-Schlamm-Quickie zum Petersberg machen; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues wünsche ich euch allen!!! Freu mich jetzt schon auf die vielen hm u km, die wir reißen werden!!


----------



## Goldsprint (1. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsch euch allen auch alles Gute; und vorallem sturzfreie Touren! 
 @Max: Wenn du das liest, halt uns mal bitte mit Neuigkeiten von der Insel auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## aceofspades (1. Januar 2013)

Allen ein gutes Neues - und auf ein gutes Biker-Jahr 2013
Na dann in alter Frische


----------



## aceofspades (1. Januar 2013)

Allen ein gutes Neues - und auf ein gutes Biker-Jahr 2013
Na dann in alter Frische


----------



## Atzenpogo (2. Januar 2013)

Ein Frohes Neues in die Runde!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Januar 2013)

Auf ein gutes neues MTB-Jahr! Habe mir heute die erste Schlamm-Packung geholt; hat gut getan ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foub (2. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues auch von mir in die Runde!

Die Woche über schaff ichs terminlich wohl leider nicht. Fährt am Wochenende wer? Zeit eigentlich egal, werd mich sofern möglich Samstag wie auch Sonntag aufs Rad schwingen. Wetter soll ja auch ganz ok werden.


----------



## aceofspades (3. Januar 2013)

ich bin beim Skifahren - bin kommende Woche wieder am Start


----------



## snail (4. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues und schönes Bike Jahr 2013


----------



## aceofspades (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Weihnachten und Neujahr sind vorbei - die Pfunde haben zugelegt und die Kraft hat sich der Kondition angepasst - sind weniger geworden.

Wie schauts morgen mit ner Runde aus - 18:00 am T-Mobile Campus

ne ganz gemütliche Runde für den Wiedereinstieg - also bloss nix schnelles


----------



## night2345 (7. Januar 2013)

<- seit der letzten Tour vor 13 Tagen Krank..... und ab Morgen wieder im Ausland :/


----------



## snail (7. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## klee84 (7. Januar 2013)

dabei


----------



## punktfritz (8. Januar 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Weihnachten und Neujahr sind vorbei - die Pfunde haben zugelegt und die Kraft hat sich der Kondition angepasst - sind weniger geworden.
> 
> ...


Dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Foub (8. Januar 2013)

Selbst wenn die Zeit da wäre, würde meine Beleuchtung eine Fahrt zu der Uhrzeit wohl noch nicht hergeben. :[
Habe gestern deswegen mal die ibc Testberichte aus 2012 gelesen. Die Leuchten unter ~250 haben dabei ja nicht so toll abgeschnitten. Könnt ihr das bestätigen oder habt eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Deleted 218042 (8. Januar 2013)

Foub schrieb:


> Habe gestern deswegen mal die ibc Testberichte aus 2012 gelesen.[...]



Einer bei uns fährt mit solch einer Lampe hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CREE-XML-T6-...21?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item23259c1b29

Die funktioniert bisher zuverlässig (seit September) und macht auch für Trails durchaus brauchbares Licht. Wenn Du willst kann ich Dir bei der nächsten Fahrt so eine Lampe mal leihweise zur Verfügung stelllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foub (8. Januar 2013)

Ich muss zugeben, ich war zu Anfang ja etwas skeptisch, als ich mir den Preis in deinem Link angesehen hatte. Aber die Bewertungen, die man so über eine kurze Google-Recherche findet, klingen an sich nach einer echt soliden Lösung - vor allem für den Preis.

Ich bin jetzt erst mal eine Woche außerhalb von Bonn unterwegs. Danach würde ich auf das Angebot glaub ich gerne zurück kommen :]


----------



## aceofspades (9. Januar 2013)

Hi,

das Lampen Thema wurde erst im letzten Herbst auf dem Forum diskutiert.
Musst mal etwas blättern und suchen - da findest du bestimmt ein paar weitere Hinweise und Infos - aber Jupp ist schon der richtige Diskussions-Partner ( Mr. Lampe )


----------



## Deleted 218042 (14. Januar 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen? Falls ja wäre ich dabei. Ich war Samstag und Sonntag unterwegs und dank der gefrorenen Böden sind beste Bedingungen.


----------



## snail (14. Januar 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## Goldsprint (14. Januar 2013)

Das Wetter ist zur Zeit echt super.

Also ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. Januar 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Fährt jemand morgen? Falls ja wäre ich dabei. Ich war Samstag und Sonntag unterwegs und dank der gefrorenen Böden sind beste Bedingungen.



Wie habt ihr denn vor zu fahren? Tempo rauf wie runter ist mir eigentlich egal, nur Trails in Kombination mit meinem Spotlight macht nicht sonderlich viel Spaß.


----------



## aceofspades (14. Januar 2013)

bin auch dabei - muss nur schauen dass ich meine Füsse irgendwie warm halten kann 

Tempo - sachte bis mässig
Trails - nix hartes dabei - wenn das Wetter wärmer wäre, wüde ich sagen : Wellness Tour


----------



## Deleted 218042 (14. Januar 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn vor zu fahren? Tempo rauf wie runter ist mir eigentlich egal, nur Trails in Kombination mit meinem Spotlight macht nicht sonderlich viel Spaß.



Morgen könnte ich Dir notfalls auch noch mit einer Lampe aushelfen, dann müsste ich halt mal ohne Helmlampe fahren...


----------



## Goldsprint (14. Januar 2013)

Also Trails bin ich gestern schon gefahren; das ist kein Problem. Die Böden sind gefroren und haben einen hervorragenden Grip. Sogar die Abfahrt von der Löwenburg inkl. steilem Stück am Ende ist fahrbar. Vorsicht ist trotzdem geboten, da harte Furchen im Boden einem schnell den Lenker verziehen können.

Ich wäre dafür auch ein paar Trails in die Tour mit einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. Januar 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Morgen könnte ich Dir notfalls auch noch mit einer Lampe aushelfen, dann müsste ich halt mal ohne Helmlampe fahren...



Das wär super. Okay, ich nehme meine Lampe auf jeden Fall mit und sehe wie ich zurecht komme, bis jetzt bin ich damit ja schon noch überall mit runter gekommen und notfalls nehm ich dann deine in Anspruch. 

Dann wäre ich damit morgen auch dabei.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (14. Januar 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Das wär super. Okay, ich nehme meine Lampe auf jeden Fall mit und sehe wie ich zurecht komme, bis jetzt bin ich damit ja schon noch überall mit runter gekommen und notfalls nehm ich dann deine in Anspruch.
> 
> Dann wäre ich damit morgen auch dabei.



Klingt gut, dann bis morgen!


----------



## Goldsprint (15. Januar 2013)

I am Cyclist!

http://vimeo.com/57158272#


----------



## aceofspades (16. Januar 2013)

war nicht schlecht gestern - hab mir nur die Zehen abgefrohren - muss da ne Lösung finden 

Als ich nach Hause kam, konnte ich es nicht glauben was ich auf der Uhr sah - mannn waren wir langsam unterwegs  haupsache es hat Spass gemacht


----------



## aceofspades (17. Januar 2013)

hat heute jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde im Kottenforst


----------



## aceofspades (17. Januar 2013)

wir haben gerade beschlossen dass wir heute nicht fahren.
Wir wollen am Sonntag-Nachmittag in den KF - falls sich noch 
jemand anschliessen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (17. Januar 2013)

@ACE
Ich würde gerne am Sonntag so ab 10:00- 11:00 Uhr ein paar Stunden fahren. Würde mit Spikes unterwegs sein.


----------



## klee84 (17. Januar 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> wir haben gerade beschlossen dass wir heute nicht fahren.
> Wir wollen am Sonntag-Nachmittag in den KF - falls sich noch
> jemand anschliessen möchte.



Heute abend war Lerngruppe angesagt und Sonntag muss ich leider ab 13Uhr arbeiten :-( 

Nächste Woche sieht bei mir was besser aus, da werde ich bestimmt abends mitkommen können (könnte da auch Mittwochs).


----------



## aceofspades (20. Januar 2013)

bin gerade aufgestanden und schau aus dem Fenster und es schneit 

ich denke dass ich um 12:00 ne Entscheidung treffen werde - entweder fahring ich in den KF - dann start um 13:00 bei mir - oder ich gehe zum Spinning Indoor

na dann Gruss und schönen Sonntag


----------



## aceofspades (20. Januar 2013)

ich denke ich gehe zum Spinning - laut Wetterbericht haben wir gefühlte -7grad und nochmals Schneefall - da habe ich keinen Bock drauf


----------



## klee84 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich bin für die Woche raus...krank


----------



## Deleted 218042 (21. Januar 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Woche raus...krank



Gute Besserung!


----------



## snail (21. Januar 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Woche raus...krank


Gute Besserung


----------



## snail (21. Januar 2013)

Wie siehts morgen mit einer schönen Tour im Schnee aus? Wetter soll ja nicht so schlecht sein!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (21. Januar 2013)

Wäre gern dabei, Rad ist soweit auch startklar mit neuen Belägen und Schaltung eingestellt. Hab nur Di. und Do. Termine, deswegen wird das diese Woche nix.


----------



## Goldsprint (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte grundsätzlich Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (21. Januar 2013)

ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## snail (21. Januar 2013)

Dann sind wir schon mal mindestens 3 und wie siehts aus Jupp auch dabei?


----------



## aceofspades (21. Januar 2013)

und Jens mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## DieterHaas (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo! Der Fahrer mit dem Nerve von Canyon soll sich mal mit mir in Verbindung setzen, dies wäre sehr nett. [email protected]  Danke!  Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Goldsprint (22. Januar 2013)

Nach der heutigen Tour wäre das bike ideal gewesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/20/fahrbericht-surly-moonlander/

Das Video dazu:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHelb0roti8&feature=player_embedded"]Snowbiking in Park City - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## snail (23. Januar 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Nach der heutigen Tour wäre das bike ideal gewesen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/20/fahrbericht-surly-moonlander/
> 
> Das Video dazu:
> Snowbiking in Park City - YouTube



In der Tat das hätte man gut gebrauchen können


----------



## DieterHaas (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo, Axelpogo mit dem Nerve, ich würde gerne mal drauf fahren auf Deinem Nerve und dies kurz testen, wenn ich darf, max. 1 Stunde!Ruf mich mal an unter.0163 34 67 124 Gruß  Dieter  PS: Sonst kann ich mir den Weg zu Canyon sparen!


----------



## aceofspades (23. Januar 2013)

vielleicht sollten wir da mal mit fahren - nur mal so, um im Schnee zu üben 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmy_of5mRTQ"]Megavalanche 2011 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Goldsprint (23. Januar 2013)

Für dieses Jahr können wir uns noch anmelden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/15/2013-megavalanche-anmeldung-ab-heute-geoeffnet/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (24. Januar 2013)

Oder wie wärs mit dem Glühwein-Rennen?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/53842548"]DRINK ANOTHER GEAR on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## klee84 (24. Januar 2013)

hahahahaha  Vorteil am Schnee ist, man fällt WEICH!! Und bleibt sauber


----------



## Nabenschaltung (24. Januar 2013)

Das Glühweinrennen is ja geil!


----------



## snail (24. Januar 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> hahahahaha  Vorteil am Schnee ist, man fällt WEICH!! Und bleibt sauber


Interessanter Ansatz, aber nur wenn kein Eis unter dem Schnee liegt


----------



## snail (24. Januar 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Oder wie wärs mit dem Glühwein-Rennen?
> 
> [ame="http://vimeo.com/53842548"]DRINK ANOTHER GEAR on Vimeo[/ame][/quote
> Wer meldet sich freiwillig als Fahrer. Sieht so aus, das man so lange fährt bis man nicht mehr auf dem Rad sitzen kann oder an einem Baum landet Sp. Zuschauen macht sicherlich auch Spass!


----------



## aceofspades (24. Januar 2013)

ehrlich gesagt kann ich nix daran finden besoffen in den Schnee zu fallen - ist doch nur blöd 
da falle ich doch lieber besoffen auf mein Sofa und kuck den Jungs auf YouTube zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foub (25. Januar 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Für dieses Jahr können wir uns noch anmelden:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/15/2013-megavalanche-anmeldung-ab-heute-geoeffnet/



Klappt dieses Jahr zeitlich einfach nicht. Wäre nächstes Jahr jemand dabei? Ich habs mir auf jeden Fall mal auf die Liste gesetzt :]


----------



## aceofspades (28. Januar 2013)

Wetter sieht ja ziehmlich bescheiden aus diese Woche - mal sehen wie´s sich entwickelt


----------



## Nabenschaltung (28. Januar 2013)

Ja, so ziemlich. 
Hätte auch vor gehabt morgen zu fahren, aber bei dem angekündigten Regen gehe ich lieber nur eine runde laufen.


----------



## Goldsprint (29. Januar 2013)

Da schmilzt der Schnee:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/29/downhill-auf-schnee-filip-polc-mit-113kmh-bei-abfahrts-event/


----------



## Deleted 218042 (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, heute Abend soll es laut Proplanta.de halbwegs trocken bleiben. Hat jemand Interesse an einer entspannten Runde ab 18:00 Uhr bei der Telekom?


----------



## Foub (31. Januar 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, heute Abend soll es laut Proplanta.de halbwegs trocken bleiben. Hat jemand Interesse an einer entspannten Runde ab 18:00 Uhr bei der Telekom?



Hi,
also meine Lampen sind gestern angekommen und geladen hab ich sie auch schon. Danke nochmal für den.Tipp mit der cree :>
Hab allerdings um halb sechs noch n wichtigen Termin. Sechs Uhr schaff ich daher eher nicht. Falls sieben auch noch im Rahmen wäre, wär ich aber dabei


----------



## Deleted 218042 (31. Januar 2013)

Um ehrlich zu sein ist mir sieben Uhr etwas zu spät, dann bin ich vor zehn nicht wieder zu Hause...


----------



## Foub (31. Januar 2013)

Kann ich verstehen, kein Problem. Dann dreh ich falls das Wetter hält allein ne kleine Runde. Die Lampen will ich aber auf jeden Fall mal einer feuerprobe unterziehen.
Dann bin ich ab kommender Woche vielleicht auch mal zu den regulären Zeiten unter der Woche dabei :]


----------



## aceofspades (31. Januar 2013)

ich bin für diese Woche raus - kleines Motivations-Probelm :-(


----------



## snail (31. Januar 2013)

Ich bin heute raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (2. Februar 2013)

Ich kann morgen nicht - liege flach :-(


----------



## klee84 (2. Februar 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen nicht - liege flach :-(



Oh, hats dich nun auch erwischt...ich bin Erkältung und Co. fast los. Gute Besserung!!

Muss mal gucken, ob ich es kommende Woche schaffe...


----------



## sevenuplev (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo an alle ich haette interesse naechstes we mal mitzukommen.gruesse

Sent from my HTC T328w using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 218042 (3. Februar 2013)

sevenuplev schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ich haette interesse naechstes we mal mitzukommen.gruesse



Gerne. Nächster Versuch ist wahrscheinlich am Dienstag, wenn das Wetter es diesmal zulässt...


----------



## Deleted 218042 (3. Februar 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen nicht - liege flach :-(



Das klingt aber garnicht gut. Wünsche Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## VonBirne (4. Februar 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Gerne. Nächster Versuch ist wahrscheinlich am Dienstag, wenn das Wetter es diesmal zulässt...



Ich würde Morgen dann auch mal gerne mitkommen. Es ist ja nur leichter Regen von 0,2 mm angesagt, fahrt ihr da, oder wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Deleted 218042 (5. Februar 2013)

VonBirne schrieb:


> Ich würde Morgen dann auch mal gerne mitkommen. Es ist ja nur leichter Regen von 0,2 mm angesagt, fahrt ihr da, oder wie sieht das aus?



Sieht aus als würde es kalt aber trocken, dagegen kann man sich anziehen. Ich wäre dabei...


----------



## VonBirne (5. Februar 2013)

Ok, fährt denn noch jemand mit? Und wo fahren wir dann überhaupt?


----------



## VonBirne (5. Februar 2013)

Also wenn du willst meld dich mal im Dienstagstreff .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (5. Februar 2013)

Schon traurig was hier in dem Forum so abgeht - wird wirklich Zeit dass das triste Wetter mal wieder zu Ende geht.
Dann haben noch einige die Seuche , einschliesslich mir - mann wird wirklich Zeit dass mal wieder etwas geht - na dann - auf bessere Zeiten


----------



## Deleted 218042 (5. Februar 2013)

VonBirne schrieb:


> Also wenn du willst meld dich mal im Dienstagstreff .



Das hatte ich jetzt nicht mehr rechtzeitig mitbekommen. Macht aber nichts, ich bin dann eine ganz kleiner Runde (22km, 300hm) alleine gefahren. War nicht toll, alles total schlammig und kalt.

Viele Grüße,
LeJupp


----------



## Nabenschaltung (6. Februar 2013)

Wenn es morgen nicht regnet oder sonstwas vom Himmel kommt dann würde ich mal wieder eine Runde mitfahren.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (7. Februar 2013)

Hat sich somit gerade erledigt, werde heute nicht fahren.


----------



## klee84 (11. Februar 2013)

Alaaf  
Wie schaut es aus, hat morgen jmd Lust zu fahren?? Soll zwar kalt werden, aber halbwegs trocken...


----------



## Nabenschaltung (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte schon Lust morgen eine Runde zu fahren. Ich wollte wohl mit dem Singlespeed mitkommen, ich hoffe das macht keinem was aus wenn ich eventuell etwas langsamer hinterher fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (11. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre schon gerne mal wieder dabi - nur laut Vorhersage hat es 18:00 -7grad und 21:00 -11grad
Ich schau morgen nochmals rein - wenns wirklich so kalt wird lass ichs sein


----------



## Goldsprint (11. Februar 2013)

Sofern es trocken ist, bin ich dabei. Bei den Temperaturen kann man wohl davon ausgehen...


----------



## VonBirne (11. Februar 2013)

Meine Beleuchtung lässt leider zu wünschen übrig, wie ich letzte Woche feststellen musste. Deswegen wohl eher nicht. Ich fahr dann wenns noch hell ist...


----------



## aceofspades (12. Februar 2013)

Bei diesen Temp. bin ich raus - da gehe ich lieber ein Bier trinken


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr heute.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. Februar 2013)

Bin dann auch raus.


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Februar 2013)

@Nabenschaltung: Ach komm! Das gute Wetter muss man ausnutzen.
 @klee: Du bist aber noch dabei, oder?


----------



## snail (12. Februar 2013)

Bin heute auch raus, würde gerne fahren, aber bin erklältungstechnich noch nicht ganz fit. Mal schauen, ob es Donnerstag klappt


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Februar 2013)

Jo, dann meld ich mich für heute auch ab.


----------



## Boldwing (13. Februar 2013)

mensch ihr seid ja echt konsequent den Winter duchgefahren !! - wenn ich dann im Frühjahr wieder starte, liege ich fahrtechnisch noch weiter hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (13. Februar 2013)

Boldwing schrieb:


> mensch ihr seid ja echt konsequent den Winter duchgefahren !! - wenn ich dann im Frühjahr wieder starte, liege ich fahrtechnisch noch weiter hinten



Höre ich da einen Anflug von Ironie?


----------



## Boldwing (13. Februar 2013)

ne das war ernst gemeint andreas  - ich versuche dann fahrkönnen durch teueres material zu kompensieren ^^


----------



## klee84 (13. Februar 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Höre ich da einen Anflug von Ironie?



Uns kommt das ironisch vor, weil wir es für unseren Geschmack zu selten in den Sattel geschafft haben...


----------



## Deleted 218042 (13. Februar 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Uns kommt das ironisch vor, weil wir es für unseren Geschmack zu selten in den Sattel geschafft haben...



In der Tat, ich weiß schon garnicht mehr wann ich das letzte mal gefahren bin. Und jetzt bin ich erstmal erkältet und es wird bis auf weiteres auch erstmal nichts werden :-(


----------



## Boldwing (14. Februar 2013)

naja dieses jahr sind die viren auch besonders abartig - ich werd normalerweise nie krank und diesen winter schon 2 mal krank gewesen ...    Naja ich bin halt seit october gar nit mehr MTB gefahren nur immer zur Arbeit gebiked.


----------



## Omalos (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

fahrt ihr nicht mehr?

Grüße


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. Februar 2013)

Nee, viel zu kalt.


----------



## Boldwing (23. Februar 2013)

schon ziemlich kalt derzeit ja ^^


----------



## joso1 (24. Februar 2013)

Hey habe euch hier gerade entdeckt. Genau mein Gebiet also noch Platz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (24. Februar 2013)

@joso1
Momentan fahren die meisten Anfängertreff-MTBler nicht. 

Aber wenn du willst, können wir was für Donnerstag oder Freitag und die Tage der darauf folgende Woche planen. Vielleicht fahren dann ja auch wieder mehr. Soll ja wärmer werden. 

Grüße


----------



## joso1 (24. Februar 2013)

Diese Woche ist eher schlecht nächste wäre pefekt!


----------



## Omalos (24. Februar 2013)

Okay. Melde dich, sobald du etwas genaues sagen kannst.


----------



## joso1 (24. Februar 2013)

Mach ich


----------



## snail (25. Februar 2013)

Omalos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fahrt ihr nicht mehr?
> 
> Grüße



Würde gerne wieder fahren,aber leider hält sich ne Erkältung hartnäckig, hoffe das es wieder am Wochenende klappt!


----------



## punktfritz (27. Februar 2013)

Das kann ja super werden. Die Jagd auf die Mountainbiker wird eröffnet. Demnächst ist es vorbei mit Trials im 7GB. Nur noch markierte Radwege dürfen benutzt werden.

Zitat aus dem Artikel: Wanderwege sollen zudem mit einer roten Raute, Radwege mit einer gelben Raute und Reitwege mit der bekannten Reitplakette markiert werden. ...

... Die wegfallenden Wanderwege werden nicht mehr unterhalten und zum Teil auch aktiv mit natürlichen Hindernissen versperrt. Die Beachtung des Wegeplans zum Beispiel durch Mountainbiker wird wie bisher von Landschaftswarten kontrolliert. "Möglicherweise werden wir im Sommer auch Schwerpunktaktionen im Siebengebirge durchführen, um die Leute über den neuen Wegeplan zu informieren", sagt Schwarz.

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...sche-Wanderwege-fallen-weg-article990486.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Februar 2013)

Stimmt es, dass H&S seit heute Tarnfarben für bikes und Olivfleckenmusterkleidung für die biker im Anbebot hat?


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Februar 2013)

Vorher durfte man anscheinend auch schon keine Trails fahren:

SIEBENGEBIRGE.  Ziel der neuen Naturschutzgebiets-Verordnung für das Siebengebirge ist es, die Wegedichte zu verringern, um die besonderen Naturschönheiten und die Tier- und Pflanzenarten des Gebietes besser zu schützen.
Dabei werden Wege für Wanderer, Reiter und Radfahrer erstmals detailliert festgelegt und künftig auch auf den für den Naturpark typischen Wegweisern auf Steinen gekennzeichnet. Bisher gilt zum Beispiel für Radfahrer nur die allgemeine Regelung, dass sie nicht auf unbefestigten Wegen und auf befestigten Wegen, die weniger als 2,50 Meter breit sind, fahren dürfen.

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/lokales/region/Das-aendert-sich-in-Zukunft-article774028.html


----------



## joso1 (27. Februar 2013)

ja und wen interessiert das. Ich meine wer soll das kontrollieren. Ich fahr a in der 30er Zone auch keine 30 daher.....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Februar 2013)

... zum selbsterannten Kontrolleur wird dann potentiell jeder Wanderer, denn über un-befestigt und 2wieviel m. kann man ja diskutieren, nicht aber über farblich markierte Wege; diese Art und Weise der Ausweisung könnte "konfliktanregend" wirken ...


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Februar 2013)

Na, der Herr Schwarzer, s. o. und natürlich jeder Selbstjustiz-ausübende Bürger...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Februar 2013)

... hoffen wir das Beste; bin gespannt auf erste Rückmeldungen, die wohl mit besserem Wetter eintreffen werden; Reaktionen müssen sich wohl dann daran ausrichten ...


----------



## MelliSU (27. Februar 2013)

Na super... Bis ich fit bin für´s 7GB haben ´se die Berge aus Naturschutzgründen abgetragen.


----------



## Omalos (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo Snail,

gute Besserung wünsche ich. Wäre schön, wenn es klappt am Wochenende oder auch nach dem Wochenende.

Grüße


----------



## Boldwing (28. Februar 2013)

Wow - das haben die sich doch aus Hessen abgeguckt ... Naja ich glaube der Trick ist dann einfach nur zur Zeiten zu fahren, wo man kaum kontrolliert wird. Z.b. eher sehr früh Morgens oder halt am späten Nachmittag. Zumal was wollen die machen - ich kann immer absteigen oder sagen dass ich mich verlaufen habe ... 

Also derzeit dürften wir sowieso nix von dem fahren, was wir fahren ! Kaum einer unserer Trails fällt unter die 2.5 meter und nicht befestigt sind die alle ^^ 

Das mit der Verringerung der Wegedichte kann ich verstehen - das Siebengebirge ist doch mittlerweile wie nen Ameisenhügel von Wegen durchzogen. Zudem hat es wohl auch was mit Personalkosten zu tun. Weniger Wege = weniger Wartungsaufwand = weniger Personal. 

Zu unserer Standardzeit 18:00 wird da eh kaum wer sein - außer die "Kontrollöre" wollen Überstunden schieben. Wo es happing werden könnte ist halt im Sommer an einem Sonntag gegen 12-14:00 ... da sollte man aber auch nit biken gehen - weil alles voll ist


----------



## Goldsprint (28. Februar 2013)

Schwierig wird es dann, wenn wie angekündigt die nicht mehr zugelassenen Wege "versiegelt" werden. Da es heißt es dann jedesmal aufpassen. Vorallem kann dann nicht mehr zwischen Kontrolleur und militanten Wanderer unterschieden werden, wenn plötzlich ein neuer Felsbrocken o. ä. im Weg liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (28. Februar 2013)

Ja gut - aber das mit den Felsbrocken kennen wir doch - oder große Äste ... ich sehe da nicht wirklich was neues auf uns zukommen. Man muss halt dann langsamer runter "brettern" und ggf. ab und zu mal absteigen.

Zumal militante Wanderer vermeidet man durch entsprechend ausgewählte Bikezeiten. Kaum einer wandert um 18:00   ... oder um 7:00


----------



## Boldwing (28. Februar 2013)

Zumal Marcel du bist doch hier unser Profibürokrat - was kann passieren wenn die einen anhalten ?  - mein Navi hätte ja kaputt sein können oder so. Soweit es nicht vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig ist können die nix machen.


----------



## Goldsprint (28. Februar 2013)

Ich möchte damit nur Folgendes zum Ausdruck bringen:

Wenn ein Kontrolleur die Wege versiegelt, ist es rechtens, da er dazu ermächtigt wurde. Macht es ein Wanderer, macht er sich strafbar, wenn was passiert. Bloß, wie kann ich als Radfahrer unterscheiden, wer was gemacht hat? Es könnten sich ja einige Wanderer dazu aufgerufen fühlen, zu sagen, jetzt erst recht!

Wir sollten daher vorausschauend und vorsichtig fahren!


----------



## Goldsprint (28. Februar 2013)

Unkenntnis schützt nicht vor Strafe!

Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, einfach weiterfahren ;-) Zu Fuß können die nicht mithalten. Und polizeiliche Befugnisse o. ä. wie z. B. bei Politessen werden die wohl kaum inne haben.


----------



## Boldwing (28. Februar 2013)

meine Worte !! und halt nicht zu Stoßzeiten fahren ... also nicht sonntag 12:00 bei 28 grad und sonnenschein ^^

Ich überlege mir halt nun noch zumindest knieschohner zu holen - man weiß ja nie wann da einem was in den weg gelegt wird. Zumal Hindernisse können umfahren oder umstiegen werden. Problem sind ja sowas wie drähte aufe dem weg oder fallgruben. Da kannste dich nicht vor schützen


----------



## Boldwing (28. Februar 2013)

P.S. ich dachte du wärst mittlerweile in berlin marcel ?


----------



## Goldsprint (28. Februar 2013)

Nö, hat wiedermal leider icht geklappt. Ich bleibe euch somit noch erhalten!


----------



## Boldwing (28. Februar 2013)

sehr gut


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Februar 2013)

... ihr wisst ja, dass die Forumsbeiträge über den Umgang mit dem neuen Wegeplan sicher auch von anderen gelesen werden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (28. Februar 2013)

sicherlich ... aber das ändert nix daran dass keiner überstunden schieben wird und nur weil wir es schreiben heißt es nit dass wir es machen etc... zumal jeder mensch mit verstand wird wissen, dass biker einfach auf andere Zeiten ausweichen werden. Ob wir es nun in worte fassen ... ich weiß nicht, ob es so nen impact gibt


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Februar 2013)

... schon klar, aber vielleicht nix konkreteres von wegen bestimmter Zeiten, Orte, WEge etc., kann mich erinnern, dass im Spätsommer zu bestimmten Zeiten an bestimmten Orten gelegentlich "Naturfreunde" mit Photoapparaten und Strichlisten auftauchten ... und ohnehn und sowieso: Immer schön allet janz legal ...


----------



## Boldwing (28. Februar 2013)

okey das ist klar   und das mit den kameras ist immer ärgerlich - die gehen so schnell zu bruch - vor allem wenn da ein stein auf die Linse fällt/fliegt


----------



## punktfritz (5. März 2013)

Wie sieht's aus, fährt heute jemand; 18:00 lange Bank?


----------



## Deleted 218042 (5. März 2013)

punktfritz schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus, fährt heute jemand; 18:00 lange Bank?



Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Omalos (5. März 2013)

Hi,

falls ihr ein humanes Tempo fahrt, wäre ich auch mit dabei.
Für wieviel Stunden brauche ich Lampen-Akku? 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (5. März 2013)

Omalos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> falls ihr ein humanes Tempo fahrt, wäre ich auch mit dabei.
> Für wieviel Stunden brauche ich Lampen-Akku?
> Grüße



Ich bin im Februar nur einmal gefahren, alleine deshalb wird das Tempo schon moderat ausfallen.

So richtig dunkel wird es ja erst um halb sieben, 2,5 Stunden Akku sollten dann eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Omalos (5. März 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Ich bin im Februar nur einmal gefahren, alleine deshalb wird das Tempo schon moderat ausfallen.
> 
> So richtig dunkel wird es ja erst um halb sieben, 2,5 Stunden Akku sollten dann eigentlich reichen.



Prima. Bis nachher.


----------



## snail (6. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen wie siehts morgen aus fährt jemand so gegen 1800?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (6. März 2013)

Ich hab diese Woche Schulung, würde gerne, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich es schaffe. 
Ich melde mich morgen nochmal.


----------



## aceofspades (6. März 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen wie siehts morgen aus fährt jemand so gegen 1800?



Ich waere dabei - war gestern schon mit dabei - und die Kondition ist so ziemlich am Ar...
- muss also etwas tun - also bis dann


----------



## klee84 (6. März 2013)

Hm, wenn ich es morgen früher vom Praktikum weg schaffe, würde ich super gerne mitkommen! Ich geb dann nochmal Bescheid


----------



## snail (6. März 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ich waere dabei - war gestern schon mit dabei - und die Kondition ist so ziemlich am Ar...
> - muss also etwas tun - also bis dann



los so richtig kann ich das nicht glauben, bei dem Was du so in der letzten Zeit abgespult hast.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (6. März 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht...


----------



## aceofspades (6. März 2013)

Na wenn das keine Frühlingsgefühle sind


----------



## Omalos (7. März 2013)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich auch um 18:00 Uhr da sein. Vielleicht bringt die Post heute noch die bestellten Reifen. Mir ist vorgestern aufgefallen, dass meine aktuellen Reifen ganz schön abgefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (7. März 2013)

Wünsche euch heute abend viel spass, ich werde es leider nicht schaffen


----------



## aceofspades (7. März 2013)

Schade :-(


----------



## punktfritz (7. März 2013)

ich komme auch


----------



## aceofspades (7. März 2013)

man, hat das heute Spass gemacht - nur schade dass der Winter zurück kommt
nur goil


----------



## Deleted 218042 (8. März 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> man, hat das heute Spass gemacht - nur schade dass der Winter zurück kommt
> nur goil



Schon, aber mann hab ich einen Muskelkater...


----------



## Omalos (8. März 2013)

Ja wirklich zwei schöne Touren mit viel Spaß. Fahrt jemand vielleicht am Sonntag tagsüber ein paar (3-6) Stunden?

Aufgrund des nicht so guten Wetters sollten nicht sehr viele Wanderer im /GB unterwegs sein.


----------



## aceofspades (11. März 2013)

vielleicht schaffen wir es diese Woche wenigstens einmal 
ab Mittwoch wird das Wetter besser - ist aber leider Fussball - wers braucht 

schau mer mal


----------



## snail (11. März 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> vielleicht schaffen wir es diese Woche wenigstens einmal
> ab Mittwoch wird das Wetter besser - ist aber leider Fussball - wers braucht
> 
> schau mer mal



Schauen wir mal wies Wetter wirklich wird. Ich wäre dabei, aber ich gehöre zu den Leute die Fussball lieben und mei Verein spielt auch, daher könnten wir 1730 los legen , dann passt das mit dem Anfiff!


----------



## aceofspades (11. März 2013)

17:30 sollten wir doch mal schaffen um pünktlich Arsenal zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. März 2013)

Wie sieht's denn mit heute aus, jemand Lust zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (12. März 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit heute aus, jemand Lust zu fahren.



Ich könnte mir eine kleine Schneerunde gut vorstellen. 18:00 Uhr ab Telekom?


----------



## aceofspades (12. März 2013)

Heute kalt Schnee Eis kalt und überhaupt keine Lust


----------



## Goldsprint (12. März 2013)

Lieber heute oder morgen? Was jetzt?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. März 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Lieber heute oder morgen? Was jetzt?



Ich hab morgen und Donnerstag keine Zeit, deshalb fahr ich nur heute.



LeJupp schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir eine kleine Schneerunde gut vorstellen. 18:00 Uhr ab Telekom?



Klingt gut, dann bis nachher.


----------



## Goldsprint (12. März 2013)

Dann bis nachher, ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (12. März 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Dann bis nachher, ich bin dabei!



Ich kann morgen auch nicht, deshalb heute. Donnerstag dann ggfs. nochmal. Bei dem Wetter habe ich die Hoffnung daß man auf dem frischen Schnee noch halbwegs Grip findet und dank der Kälte nicht durchnässt wird. Wenn das alles einmal angetaut und wieder gefroren ist gibt es dann nurnoch Eis...


----------



## Goldsprint (12. März 2013)

Dann bis nachher. Ich versuch pünktlich zu sein, da ich vorher noch nach Hause muss und nich direkt von der Arbeit starte.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (13. März 2013)

War gestern eine spaßige Runde im Schnee, hab sogar ne Zecke gehabt.


----------



## zett78 (13. März 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> hab sogar ne Zecke gehabt.



Echt!?! Dann kommt jetzt der Frühling, kannst du mir das versprechen!?!?!


----------



## Deleted 218042 (13. März 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> War gestern eine spaßige Runde im Schnee, hab sogar ne Zecke gehabt.



Die berühmten Polarzecken, das sind die hartnäckigsten!


----------



## gerdu (13. März 2013)

...die hat vermutlich in Deinen Klamotten überwintert und ist aus dem Tiefschlaf gerissen worden!


----------



## aceofspades (13. März 2013)

Marc und ich ziehen um 17:30 bei bestem Pulverschnee ne Runde.
Fall noch jemand Lust auf ein letztes Wintererlebnis hat


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. März 2013)

letztes? Da ist aber jemand optimistisch


----------



## gerdu (13. März 2013)

Für alle die es so früh nicht schaffen:

Jens und ich ziehen um 18:30 los....


----------



## aceofspades (14. März 2013)

Ich sach nur - im Schnee Fahrrad zu fahren ist murx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (14. März 2013)

Wie waren die Bedingungen im Vergleich zu Dienstag? Kam man halbwegs vorwärts?!


----------



## gerdu (14. März 2013)

....ich fand's super - man musste sich zwar sehr konzentrieren,  ging aber alles irgendwie.

Sind 830 HM geworden - ein paar Trails waren wie eine Skitour...


----------



## snail (14. März 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ....ich fand's super - man musste sich zwar sehr konzentrieren,  ging aber alles irgendwie.
> 
> Sind 830 HM geworden - ein paar Trails waren wie eine Skitour...



Wollte eigentlich nur eine schöne Tour im Schnee machen, aber so richtig Spass hat es bei unsere Tournicht gemacht. Bei euch scheinbar schon, wenn ich die HM sehe.Vielleicht sieht es am Wochenende bessser aus!


----------



## Boldwing (14. März 2013)

Ich glaube schnee macht auf nem Bike erst ab den Fahrlevel  god oder demi-god spaß ^^ vorher ist das reine folter ^^


----------



## Schuerfwunde (16. März 2013)

Snail und ich wollen morgen 11:30 an der langen Bank (Telekom Forum) zu einer Tour aufbrechen (außer es regnet Schusterjungen). Kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## Deleted 218042 (16. März 2013)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Snail und ich wollen morgen 11:30 an der langen Bank (Telekom Forum) zu einer Tour aufbrechen (außer es regnet Schusterjungen). Kommt noch wer mit?



Bin dabei.


----------



## punktfritz (17. März 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Bin dabei.


Bin leider schon zu. Badminton verabredet.Viel Spass!


----------



## klee84 (18. März 2013)

Hey ho, fährt heute jemand?? Wetter ist ja ein Träumchen


----------



## Goldsprint (18. März 2013)

Ja, das Wetter ist klasse!

Um wie viel wolltest du denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (18. März 2013)

Da bin ich flexibel. Wie es bei dir mit der Arbeit passt.


----------



## Goldsprint (18. März 2013)

Sollen wir 18:00 Uhr bei mir an der Wohnung sagen?


----------



## klee84 (18. März 2013)

Passt! Fährst du mit deinem neuen bike???


----------



## Goldsprint (18. März 2013)

Ne heut fahr ich mal mit meinem MTB, das fühlt sich vernachlässigt.


----------



## klee84 (18. März 2013)

Gut, hätte mir sonst noch schnell ein e-bike besorgt  

Falls jmd noch mit möchte: wir werden sicherlich an der langen Bank vorbeikommen, nur eben etwas später wie 18Uhr. Wird auf jeden Fall eine entspannte Runde werden...


----------



## Nabenschaltung (18. März 2013)

<p>Ich komme mit, kommt ihr mich am China Schiff abholen, ihr fahrt ja sicher ins 7GB?</p>

Edit: komme auch bei dir vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (18. März 2013)

@ Goldsprint - was ist denn dein neues bike ?


----------



## snail (19. März 2013)

Kurze Frage in die Runde, fährt heute jemand? Treffpunkt wie immer an der langen Bank bei T-Mobile. Zeit 18:00-18:30, nach Absprache.
Gruss Marc


----------



## gerdu (19. März 2013)

wäre dabei wenn es nicht regnet, lieber später als früher.


----------



## snail (19. März 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> wäre dabei wenn es nicht regnet, lieber später als früher.


Voraussetzung ist sicherlich, das es nicht regnet. Da du der Erste bist können wir uns sichelch auf 18:15 einigen oder?


----------



## gerdu (19. März 2013)

Ok


----------



## snail (19. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen Treffpunkt heute 18:30 an der Bank
Gruss Marc


----------



## Goldsprint (20. März 2013)

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, hier mal ein interessanter Beitrag, der uns alle betrifft:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/03...mit-halbwissen-zu-zecken-borreliose-und-fsme/


----------



## Schuerfwunde (22. März 2013)

Wenn jemand mit möchte, morgen 13:30 an der langen Bank: LeJupp, Snail und ich hatten dabei ans Schmelztal gedacht.


----------



## Boldwing (23. März 2013)

@Goldsprint was postest du so horrorgeschichten hier - ich hasse Zecken ...  Ich nehme vor jeder Fahrt eh immer nen Autan-Bad ^^


----------



## night2345 (23. März 2013)

hu,

hat für heute noch wer zugesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (23. März 2013)

ich bin leider heute Raus :-( Jens und Andreas wollten fahren


----------



## aceofspades (23. März 2013)

Wetter sieht für morgen gar nicht schlecht aus - werde dann wohl im Kottenforst ne Runde drehen - falls jemand Lust hat - so gegen 13:00


----------



## klee84 (24. März 2013)

Muss leider lernen, sonst wäre ich dabei. Nach Ostern werde ich es hoffentlich wieder öfters aufs Bike schaffen... Viel spass


----------



## aceofspades (24. März 2013)

Schade dass du nicht dabei warst - war mit Tobi unterwegs - war nicht schlecht.
Dann schau mal, dass du deine Prüfungen gut über die Bühne bekommts.
Viel Glück


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (24. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand Lust Ostern (Montag) zu fahren? Ich muss mal eine Lernpause einlegen 

Gerne in den 7hills oder Kottenforst. Ca. 30-60 km und nicht allzu lange (2-3 Stunden). 

Viele Grüße

Verena


----------



## Nabenschaltung (24. März 2013)

Klar, hab Ostermontag noch nix vor, sollte aber auch unter der Woche was los sein (Di/Do)
@: ace :Aber nicht mit meiner einer, hab ne Runde mit Marcel gedreht


----------



## Boldwing (24. März 2013)

wenn ich mein bike bis dahin wieder zusammen gebaut habe komme ich auch mit - unter der woche wollt ich auch mal wieder mitfahren ^^


----------



## aceofspades (24. März 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Klar, hab Ostermontag noch nix vor, sollte aber auch unter der Woche was los sein (Di/Do)
> @: ace :Aber nicht mit meiner einer, hab ne Runde mit Marcel gedreht



Ich habe auch den grossen Tobias gemeint - du bist der kleine


----------



## klee84 (25. März 2013)

Danke dir, ace 

Fährt jmd morgen abend??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (25. März 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Danke dir, ace
> 
> Fährt jmd morgen abend??



Wenn eine Tour zustande kommt bin ich dabei. Es soll ja kalt (wer hätte das gedacht) aber trocken werden....


----------



## klee84 (25. März 2013)

super, vielleicht finden sich ja noch paar


----------



## Nabenschaltung (25. März 2013)

Ich würde mich für morgen Abend auch mal anschließen.


----------



## aceofspades (25. März 2013)

ich bin auch dabei, Wetter ist OK - trocken aber kalt, aber dafür gibts ja Klamotten


----------



## Schuerfwunde (26. März 2013)

Bin heute Abend auch dabei.


----------



## Goldsprint (26. März 2013)

Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (27. März 2013)

Moin zusammen, hat jmd die Daten von der gestrigen Tour? Hm u km??


----------



## Nabenschaltung (27. März 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, hat jmd die Daten von der gestrigen Tour? Hm u km??



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (27. März 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, hat jmd die Daten von der gestrigen Tour? Hm u km??



Ich habe das auf dem GPS mitgetrackt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren wir bei etwa 30km und ca. 650 Höhenmetern. Ich gucke aber heute Abend nochmal genauer nach...


----------



## Deleted 218042 (27. März 2013)

So, laut meinem etrex waren es 667hm und ziemlich genau 29km.


----------



## klee84 (28. März 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> So, laut meinem etrex waren es 667hm und ziemlich genau 29km.



Merci


----------



## night2345 (28. März 2013)

fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Ghost-Bike (29. März 2013)

Hallo, ich verfolge schon seit ein paar Wochen euren Threat. Wollte mich mal erkundigen ob am Sonntag oder Montag von jemandem eine Ausfahrt geplant ist an die ich mich dranhängen könnte ?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (29. März 2013)

Ich würde eventuell am Sonntag oder Montag fahren, wobei der Montag von der Wettervorhersage her besser aussieht.


----------



## night2345 (29. März 2013)

ich würde Montag fahren


----------



## Ghost-Bike (29. März 2013)

Na dann wären wir ja schon min. zu dritt. Wo würde Treffpunkt sein und wieviel Uhr ?...bin flexibel  Bin auch 7G erfahren, allerdings bestimmt nicht ganz so gut wie ihr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (29. März 2013)

Montag wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (29. März 2013)

Dann würde ich mal sagen wir treffen uns am Montag um 13 Uhr an der langen Bank beim T-Mobile campus.


----------



## klee84 (29. März 2013)

Passt


----------



## Ghost-Bike (30. März 2013)

Okay , dann bis Montag 13:00. Bin mal gespannt, hoffe ich kann dranbleiben


----------



## Foub (30. März 2013)

Muss noch meine neuen Bremsbeläge aufziehen, aber die wollen dann ja auch eingefahren werden. :]

Bin dabei


----------



## gerdu (31. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich wuerde morgen um 11 gemuetlich zur Wahnbachtalsperre rollen - 7GB an Ostern hab ich keine Lust. Falls wer Lust hat Treff am Chinaschiff.

Gruesse

Uwe


----------



## luckylocke (31. März 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wuerde morgen um 11 gemuetlich zur Wahnbachtalsperre rollen - 7GB an Ostern hab ich keine Lust. Falls wer Lust hat Treff am Chinaschiff.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Leute,

hab mit gerdu gerade telefoniert: wir wollen uns um 10:30 Uhr am Chinaschiff treffen und Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre fahren.


----------



## gerdu (31. März 2013)

...es wird wirklich langsam, warum darf ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (31. März 2013)

Hab gerade mit klee84 gesprochen und wir bleiben beim 7GB. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass es bei den Temperaturen morgen nicht so voll werden wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdu (31. März 2013)

...ich wollte auch nicht Euren Treff sprengen, war uns auch ein bisschen zu spãt.

Viel Spass.....


----------



## Nabenschaltung (31. März 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...ich wollte auch nicht Euren Treff sprengen, war uns auch ein bisschen zu spãt.
> 
> Viel Spass.....


Ne, sprengst den Treff nicht, mir wäre aber 10:30 zu früh :-D 
Euch auch viel Spaß ;-)


----------



## Deleted 218042 (1. April 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ...es wird wirklich langsam, warum darf ich nicht sagen.



Biste schwanger?


----------



## gerdu (1. April 2013)

...wenn ich mich so anschaue könntest Du gar nicht so verkehrt liegen.


----------



## aceofspades (1. April 2013)

Ich weiss genau wovon du redest


----------



## snail (1. April 2013)

Wie siehts morgen oder Mittwoch mit eine 7GB Tour, leider kann ich heute nicht, komme erst morgen nach Bonn. Den anderen viel Spass heute, Wetter sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (1. April 2013)

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag wäre ich auch dabei.

Frohe Ostern euch allen!


----------



## aceofspades (1. April 2013)

Bin gerade in der Eifel - Schnee , kalt und gar nicht schön -und das an Ostern :-(


----------



## snail (1. April 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Bin gerade in der Eifel - Schnee , kalt und gar nicht schön -und das an Ostern :-(



Hört sich nach einer interessanten Tour an, aber wenns Wetter nicht mitspielt, dann macht es keinen Spass


----------



## Foub (1. April 2013)

Schöne Tour heute. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Hat wer irgendwie GPS Daten der Strecke? Die Trails find ich glaub ich sonst einfach nicht wieder :[

Achja, die Höhenmeter wären noch interessant :]


----------



## Nabenschaltung (1. April 2013)

Foub schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Hat wer irgendwie GPS Daten der Strecke? Die Trails find ich glaub ich sonst einfach nicht wieder :[
> 
> Achja, die Höhenmeter wären noch interessant :]



Jo, war echt gut heute, das würde mich auch mal interessieren zumindest hhm und km. 

 @snail: morgen und Donnerstag würde ich auch fahren


----------



## aceofspades (1. April 2013)

ich habe heute definitiv die falsche Entscheidung getroffen - wollte heute die Eifel-Saison eröffnen - als ich um 11:00 ankam hatte es -2 grad und hatte Schnee - 2/3 aller Trails waren verschneit und der Rest hatte Schlamm - war ein Satz mit X - Biker und Fahrer hatten ausgesehen wie das Schlamm-Monster  - und hatte natürlich keine Wechsel-Klammotten dabei - jetzt ist das Auto auch noch zugesaut 
Naja, dann noch frohe Ostern


----------



## Ghost-Bike (1. April 2013)

Echt Klasse Tour, hat alles gepasst.  Strecke , Wetter und vor allem alle die dabei waren.
Unsere Strecke sollte ca.42km betragen haben, kann das jetzt schlecht sehen weil meine Heimfahrt noch mit auf`m Tacho steht.
Höhenmeter laut meiner Uhr ca. 1250 HM.


----------



## klee84 (1. April 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> ich habe heute definitiv die falsche Entscheidung getroffen - wollte heute die Eifel-Saison eröffnen - als ich um 11:00 ankam hatte es -2 grad und hatte Schnee - 2/3 aller Trails waren verschneit und der Rest hatte Schlamm - war ein Satz mit X - Biker und Fahrer hatten ausgesehen wie das Schlamm-Monster  - und hatte natürlich keine Wechsel-Klammotten dabei - jetzt ist das Auto auch noch zugesaut
> Naja, dann noch frohe Ostern



Da war wohl die Sehnsucht nach dem weißen Zeug groß


----------



## aceofspades (2. April 2013)

wie schaut´s denn heute aus -jemand dabei


----------



## punktfritz (2. April 2013)

komme gerne mit. Hoffentlich wird's nicht zu anspruchsvoll. Ich will ja nicht bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foub (2. April 2013)

Hm, bin noch etwas matsch von gestern, aber bei dem Wetter müsste man ja eigentlich schon raus.

Wann würdet ihr fahren wollen?


----------



## aceofspades (2. April 2013)

18:00 an der langen Bank wie immer


----------



## Nabenschaltung (2. April 2013)

Ich schließe mich heute auch an.


----------



## aceofspades (2. April 2013)

Tobias und mark kommen warscheinlich auch - danach Fussball -wird ne coole Sache


----------



## Foub (2. April 2013)

18:00 Uhr sollte ich schaffen. Bin dabei.

Sollte ich ne Lampe einpacken?


----------



## aceofspades (2. April 2013)

Licht schadet nie - klar nimm sie mit


----------



## Foub (2. April 2013)

Gut, kommt in den Rucksack. Bis später :]


----------



## snail (2. April 2013)

Bin dabei, aber Tobi J. kann leider doch nicht.


----------



## Foub (2. April 2013)

Lustige Tour, wenn auch etwas kurz aus meiner Perspektive ;-)

Bin aber schon wieder daheim. Besuch in der Ambulanz war recht kurz und schmerzlos. Ärger mich nur gerade, dass ich wohl bevor die Fäden raus sind, wohl erstmal nicht mehr biken gehen kann und das wo gerade das Wetter wieder besser wird^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (2. April 2013)

Foub schrieb:


> [...]Besuch in der Ambulanz[...]



Urgs, das hört sich jetzt nicht nach dem gewünschten Verlauf einer MTB Tour an. Was ist passiert? Wünsche Dir in jedem Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## Goldsprint (2. April 2013)

Gute Besserung!

Das hört sich nicht gut an...


----------



## Foub (2. April 2013)

Danke :]
War aber im Grunde nix wildes.

Letztlich hat meine Schaltung geklemmt und als sie endlich wieder frei war, hab ich in voller Fahrt am Pedal vorbei getreten. Durch die Bodenberührung ist mir dann das Pedal mit den Pins hinten rein und hat meine rechte Wade etwas skalpiert.^^

Sah fieser aus als es letztlich war. Ein paar Stiche mit Nadel und Faden und gut wars. Darf nur jetzt wohl erstmal nicht mehr biken gehen :[


----------



## Nabenschaltung (2. April 2013)

Foub schrieb:


> Danke :]
> War aber im Grunde nix wildes.
> 
> Letztlich hat meine Schaltung geklemmt und als sie endlich wieder frei war, hab ich in voller Fahrt am Pedal vorbei getreten. Durch die Bodenberührung ist mir dann das Pedal mit den Pins hinten rein und hat meine rechte Wade etwas skalpiert.^^
> ...



Das ist mies - gute Besserung auf dass es schnell verheilt.


----------



## aceofspades (2. April 2013)

IEEE, ich konnte gar nicht hin sehen

Na dann alles gute


----------



## snail (3. April 2013)

Foub schrieb:


> Danke :]
> War aber im Grunde nix wildes.
> 
> Letztlich hat meine Schaltung geklemmt und als sie endlich wieder frei war, hab ich in voller Fahrt am Pedal vorbei getreten. Durch die Bodenberührung ist mir dann das Pedal mit den Pins hinten rein und hat meine rechte Wade etwas skalpiert.^^
> ...



Gute Besserung und gut zu hören das es nicht so schlimm war, wie es aussah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punktfritz (3. April 2013)

Gute Besserung und das du bald wieder (nicht nur) auf's Rad kannst!


----------



## Foub (4. April 2013)

Danke für die lieben Grüße und natürlich auch für die herzliche Verarztung vor Ort und Stelle. Irgendwie war ich doch recht durch den Wind und habe mich glaube nicht mal für den Verband bedankt. Eine Anschaffung, die in Zukunft aber auch in meinem Rucksack ein dauerhaftes Plätzchen bekommt 

Ansonsten komm ich grade vom Doc. Die Fäden kommen Ende nächster Woche schon wieder raus. Autofahren darf ich schon ab Morgen wieder.

Dann sag ich auch direkt mal bis die Tage,
beste Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Goldsprint (4. April 2013)

Wie schauts heute aus? Fährt jemand?

Ich hätte Lust um 18:00 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. April 2013)

Wäre dabei, falls noch ein Platz frei ist ...


----------



## VonBirne (4. April 2013)

Wo wollt ihr euch treffen? Ich wäre vielleicht auch dabei, wenn ich es schaffe.


----------



## Goldsprint (4. April 2013)

Treffpunkt ist an der langen Bank am Telekom Campus.
  @Rosinantenfahrt: Dann wären wir schon zu dritt...


----------



## aceofspades (4. April 2013)

Melde mich erst einmal ab - gehe 1 Woche auf Ski-Urlaub ins Wallis

Viel Spass euch noch und bis dann
Gerd


----------



## Nabenschaltung (4. April 2013)

Ich bin heute auch raus - würde für Sonntag aber schonmal ankündigen eine Runde zu drehen, Wettermäßig sieht's ziemlich gut dafür aus.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. April 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist an der langen Bank am Telekom Campus.
> @_Rosinantenfahrt_: Dann wären wir schon zu dritt...


 
Prima; habe auch einen netten Tourenvorschlag für 2-2,5 h dabei ... bis um 18 Uhr BG


----------



## Goldsprint (4. April 2013)

Tourenvorschläge sind gerne willkommen!

Dann bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VonBirne (4. April 2013)

Ich hoffe, ich finde das... Bis gleich


----------



## hansgregorius (4. April 2013)

hallo, 
sorry i speak english because i cannot speak proper german.
because i am a student here in Germany and i just came to Germany 6 months ago and still learning Deustch.
i'm not a professional mountainbike rider but i love to ride mtb here.
where can i found off road places here around NRW?
because i don't know where to find a mtb course around here.

danke schön


----------



## snail (5. April 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch raus - würde für Sonntag aber schonmal ankündigen eine Runde zu drehen, Wettermäßig sieht's ziemlich gut dafür aus.


Wird dieses Wochenende leider nichts mehr mit Biken, sehen uns nächste Woche zum Fahren, vielleicht Dienstag/Mittwoch 
Gruss Marc


----------



## rsfbrohltal (5. April 2013)

hansgregorius schrieb:


> hallo,
> sorry i speak english because i cannot speak proper german.
> because i am a student here in Germany and i just came to Germany 6 months ago and still learning Deustch.
> i'm not a professional mountainbike rider but i love to ride mtb here.
> ...



Hello hansgregorius,
perhaps you visit next Sunday our Rhodius-Brohltal-CTF in Wehr/Eifel. Our *C*ountry*T*ouren*F*ahrt are 3 different MTB-tours (19 - 38 -52 kilometers) around the lake "Laacher See", 40 kilometers away from Bonn, it is not a racing competition. 
You will meet a lot of MTB-fans and can ask them about the places which they like to use with their bikes.
http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm


----------



## Deleted 218042 (5. April 2013)

Hi hansgregorius, I don't know where you are located or what style of mountainbiking you prefer. If you like cross country and live somewhere near Bonn then keep an eye on this thread and join us if you like. We meet about one to three times a week (depending on weather) and take cross country tours mostly through the Siebengebirge between Bonn and Bad Honnef, usually about 20-40km and 500-800 meters of climb.

Our meeting point is at the Deutsche Telekom building in Bonn-Beuel on the corner of Landgrabenweg and Schießbergweg. Typically we meet at 6pm on Tuesdays and Thursdays but this is not a fixed date, so it is best to check the thread before setting off.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (5. April 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand Lust morgen eine Runde zu fahren? Ich könnte mir vorstellen so um 12 Uhr bei der Telekom zu starten...


----------



## snail (5. April 2013)

Also ich bin dieses Wochenende raus, fahre erst wieder am Dienstag oder Mittwoch


----------



## hansgregorius (5. April 2013)

rsfbrohltal schrieb:


> Hello hansgregorius,
> perhaps you visit next Sunday our Rhodius-Brohltal-CTF in Wehr/Eifel. Our *C*ountry*T*ouren*F*ahrt are 3 different MTB-tours (19 - 38 -52 kilometers) around the lake "Laacher See", 40 kilometers away from Bonn, it is not a racing competition.
> You will meet a lot of MTB-fans and can ask them about the places which they like to use with their bikes.
> http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm


is eifel and rureifel same?
so if i want to go there i should take a train to bonn hbf or where?
my problem is i cannot speak proper german.
the picture looks nice though.


----------



## hansgregorius (5. April 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Hi hansgregorius, I don't know where you are located or what style of mountainbiking you prefer. If you like cross country and live somewhere near Bonn then keep an eye on this thread and join us if you like. We meet about one to three times a week (depending on weather) and take cross country tours mostly through the Siebengebirge between Bonn and Bad Honnef, usually about 20-40km and 500-800 meters of climb.
> 
> Our meeting point is at the Deutsche Telekom building in Bonn-Beuel on the corner of Landgrabenweg and Schießbergweg. Typically we meet at 6pm on Tuesdays and Thursdays but this is not a fixed date, so it is best to check the thread before setting off.


hi, actually i like cross country so much, but i also want to look for AM that still possible using hardtail bike. i live somewhere near dueren. 
my problem is on the language because i cannot speak german well.
how long usually it takes? ( the tour ).

danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (6. April 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Lust morgen eine Runde zu fahren? Ich könnte mir vorstellen so um 12 Uhr bei der Telekom zu starten...



Bei dem Regen heute bin ich raus, eventuell morgen, je nach dem wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## aceofspades (6. April 2013)

Gut im Wallis angekommen - im Tal +14grad und Sonne


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. April 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Gut im Wallis angekommen - im Tal *+14grad und Sonne*


Mitbringen !


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Mitbringen !


 
Hat anscheinend geklappt!


----------



## Boldwing (7. April 2013)

jap heute war brilliantes wetter <3 ^^


----------



## klee84 (8. April 2013)

Fährt jmd morgen, falls das Wetter es zulässt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (8. April 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Fährt jmd morgen, falls das Wetter es zulässt??



Ich glaub kaum, dass das Wetter es zulässt    für heute Abend ist ja Regen angekündigt, ich bin aber sowieso nicht dabei, hab einerseits einen Schaden am Rad und daraus resultierend auch an mir und muss mich erstmal etwas erholen.

Ist aber nix schlimmes, mir ist nur gestern das Schaltauge gebrochen als ich mit Goldsprint unterwegs war, habs dann kurzerhand auf SSP umgebastelt und wir sind dann noch unsere ~35km ~1200hhm Tour weiter gefahren. Jetzt habe ich eine Zerrung im rechten Oberschenkel ... arg!

Vielleicht fahre ich Donnerstag wieder mit, schaumama.


----------



## snail (8. April 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Fährt jmd morgen, falls das Wetter es zulässt??


Also wenn das Wetter es erlaubt, bin ich dabei. 18:00 an der Bank ?
Gruss Marc


----------



## Deleted 218042 (8. April 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Also wenn das Wetter es erlaubt, bin ich dabei. 18:00 an der Bank ?
> Gruss Marc



Dito


----------



## Deleted 218042 (8. April 2013)

hansgregorius schrieb:


> hi, actually i like cross country so much, but i also want to look for AM that still possible using hardtail bike. i live somewhere near dueren.


I guess wether what we do is AM or CC is in the eye of the beholder. If you want, come on a tour with us and see if you like it...


> my problem is on the language because i cannot speak german well.


That shouldn't be a problem most of us speak English...


> how long usually it takes? ( the tour ).



Just checked my GPS logs. The last few tours were:

28km, 750m climb, 2:31hrs
41km, 960m climb, 3:13hrs
42km, 807m climb, 3:35hrs
19km, 350m climb, 2:10hrs (in the snow)


----------



## klee84 (9. April 2013)

Brr, das Wetter ist ja jetzt nicht sooo einladend... was sagt eure Motivation??


----------



## Goldsprint (9. April 2013)

In Anbetracht des Wetters klinke ich mich fur diese Woche aus.


----------



## VonBirne (9. April 2013)

Heute hab ich leider keine Zeit, aber ich hätte am Donnerstag auf jeden Fall Lust


----------



## Deleted 218042 (9. April 2013)

Bin gerade mit dem Rad von der Arbeit nach Hause gefahren, für heute war das genügend Nässe und Kälte. Ich bin raus für heute Abend....


----------



## klee84 (9. April 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Bin gerade mit dem Rad von der Arbeit nach Hause gefahren, für heute war das genügend Nässe und Kälte. Ich bin raus für heute Abend....



Ja, ich denke, ich auch. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter am Donnerstag besser sein! 

Schönen Feierabend!!


----------



## klee84 (9. April 2013)

wieso regnet es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (9. April 2013)

Sonntag 20' grad und pure Sonne.


----------



## Foub (9. April 2013)

Also wenn Sonntag die Sonne scheint und es keinen triftigen Grund gibt nicht zu fahren bin ich dabei, notfalls eben mit Verband xD


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. April 2013)

Ich hoffe mal mein Schaltauge ist bis dahin auch da, dann würde ich Sonntag mitfahren.


----------



## VonBirne (10. April 2013)

Gut wer würde denn Morgen mitfahren?  Ein bisschen Matsch gehört doch fast schon zu unserem Sport dazu?   und es soll von 17-23 Uhr gerade mal 3,5 mm regnen. Also wer ist dabei?


----------



## klee84 (10. April 2013)

Ich wäre morgen bei der schlammpartie dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. April 2013)

Schaltauge ist montiert! Ich fahre morgen auch mit durch die matsche-pratsche :-D


----------



## snail (11. April 2013)

Bin heute auch dabei, wie immer 18:00 an der Bank bei TM?


----------



## klee84 (11. April 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Bin heute auch dabei, wie immer 18:00 an der Bank bei TM?



Jepp


----------



## VonBirne (11. April 2013)

Würde ich sagen. Hat wer eine Idee zum weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (11. April 2013)

VonBirne schrieb:


> Würde ich sagen. Hat wer eine Idee zum weg?


Der Nase nach, Schlamm finden wir sicherlich am Kloster Heisterbach , können wir aber sicherlich dynamisch entscheiden!


----------



## VonBirne (11. April 2013)

Ich kenne mich halt nicht besonders gut aus


----------



## hansgregorius (11. April 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> I guess wether what we do is AM or CC is in the eye of the beholder. If you want, come on a tour with us and see if you like it...
> That shouldn't be a problem most of us speak English...
> 
> 
> ...



it looks nice.
when will you guys do some tour again? and where?


----------



## klee84 (11. April 2013)

So, die daten von der heutigen tour: 2:44min, 30km, 580hm.


----------



## VonBirne (11. April 2013)

Naja.. 200hm hab ich ja geschoben  War auf jeden Fall ne nette Tour. 



hansgregorius schrieb:


> it looks nice.
> when will you guys do some tour again? and where?



Well, we did one just today. I do not know exactly but I think they want to go for a tour on Saturday again. We allways meet in front of the T-Mobile house at a long wooden bank. You can find this at the east side of the Rhine near to the southern bridge and only have to go a little north long the Rhine. Then you will see the T-Mobile houses on the right. After reaching the street in front of it you can find the bank at the bus stop on the other site of the street


----------



## snail (11. April 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> So, die daten von der heutigen tour: 2:44min, 30km, 580hm.



Nicht schlecht für eine sehr nette Tour. Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. April 2013)

... was sagt der Schlamm&Matsch-Report: Gut oder weniger gut fahrbar?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. April 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... was sagt der Schlamm&Matsch-Report: Gut oder weniger gut fahrbar?



War gut fahrbar, bergauf etwas rutschig, aber das lässt sich ja durch schnelleres treten ausgleichen und der Gartenschlauch war auch nicht nötig.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. April 2013)

Danke für die Info, dann werde ich mich heute auf den Weg ins 7GB machen ...


----------



## Schuerfwunde (12. April 2013)

Wenn die Wetterfrösche nicht allzu grob gelogen haben, mache ich mich mit Tobias morgen 11:30 auf den Weg ins 7GB. Treffpunkt ist wie üblich die lange Bank bei T-Mobile.


----------



## klee84 (13. April 2013)

Würde denn jmd am Sonntag fahren wollen?? So gegen 11 oder 12uhr?? Ich weiß, wir werden wahrscheinlich nicht die Einzigen im 7GB sein... Falls ich mein Bike morgen wieder fit kriege, würde ich ne Tour fahren.


----------



## VonBirne (13. April 2013)

Bei mir war die Verbindung zwischen Schaltauge und Rahmen verbogen.. lies sich aber wieder gerade biegen und ich musste das nur noch schnell neu einstellen. Guck nochmal in Ruhe von hinten drauf, was verbogen ist, evtl. lässt es sich bei dir ja auch gerade biegen 
Und zu Sonntag: Bonn Marathon..


----------



## Nabenschaltung (13. April 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Würde denn jmd am Sonntag fahren wollen?? So gegen 11 oder 12uhr?? Ich weiß, wir werden wahrscheinlich nicht die Einzigen im 7GB sein... Falls ich mein Bike morgen wieder fit kriege, würde ich ne Tour fahren.


Ich würde Sonntag fahren wollen, ich muss aber auch erstmal die Schaltung hin bekommen. Ich meld mich nochmal.


----------



## klee84 (13. April 2013)

Wegen dem Bonn Marathon würde ich als Treffpunkt die UBahn-Station Ramersdorf vorschlagen (nach meinem Wissen sollte der Bereich nicht gesperrt sein). 

http://www.bonn.de/tourismus_kultur...n_bonn/marathon_bonn/13976/index.html?lang=de

12:00Uhr??


----------



## Foub (13. April 2013)

12 klingt gut, ab da soll das Wetter morgen aufklaren und danach steil gehen :]


----------



## Goldsprint (13. April 2013)

Das wird bestimmt voll Endstufe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foub (13. April 2013)

Endstufe 

Den muss ich glaub ich in meinen Wortschatz aufnehmen


----------



## Nabenschaltung (13. April 2013)

Jo zwölf Uhr, dabei!


----------



## QBE84 (14. April 2013)

War ne super Tour heute, danke fürs Trailguiding, gerne wieder. Bis die Tage mal
Gruß P


----------



## Foub (14. April 2013)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Lustige Truppe gewesen heute :]


----------



## night2345 (15. April 2013)

ich hatte vor am Mittwoch so gegen 16-17 Uhr zu fahren, falls noch wer Lust hat.


----------



## VonBirne (15. April 2013)

Ich wäre für ne Dienstagsrunde um 18:00, am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Boldwing (15. April 2013)

Ich wollte mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## Goldsprint (15. April 2013)

Also für morgen würd ich mich auch anbieten.


----------



## punktfritz (15. April 2013)

Bin dabei. Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (15. April 2013)

Ebenfalls am Start.


----------



## QBE84 (15. April 2013)

Je nachdem wieviel ich noch zu tun hab bin ich auch dabei.
Trefft ihr euch dann an der Bank bei T-Mobile ?


----------



## snail (15. April 2013)

Bin morgen dabei, Gruss Marc


----------



## snail (15. April 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Je nachdem wieviel ich noch zu tun hab bin ich auch dabei.
> Trefft ihr euch dann an der Bank bei T-Mobile ?


Jupp genau


----------



## Foub (15. April 2013)

Muss mal sehen, was der Tag morgen so bereit hält. Tendenziell aber auch dabei. Meld mich aber noch mal bis dahin


----------



## aceofspades (16. April 2013)

Ich bin nach meinem ski-urlaub auch wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (16. April 2013)

Hallo, wer hätte lust morgen ab ca 12-13 Uhr eine Runde durchs 7G zu drehen. Kein Trail (die mir zumindest bekannt sind) wird ausgelassen.Hatte an ca. 3,5Std ,40-50km und 1000 -1300hm gedacht 
Treffpunkt kann individuell sein. Lange Bank, Parkplatz Vinxel oä.


----------



## Foub (16. April 2013)

Schaffs heute doch nicht. Zuviel zu tun :[ guten Ritt euch

 @night2345 wär dann dafür morgen bei der Runde dabei. Wann willst genau fahren?


----------



## Boldwing (16. April 2013)

bin für heute auch raus


----------



## night2345 (16. April 2013)

@Foub und ich fahren morgen um 16:30, Treffpunkt Haltestelle Ramersdorf


----------



## snail (17. April 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen? Wie immer 18:00 an der Bank. 
Gruss Marc


----------



## klee84 (17. April 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Fährt kemand morgen? Wie immer 18:00 an der Bank.
> Gruss Marc



Ich


----------



## Atzenpogo (17. April 2013)

nachdem ich die Skisaison leider beendet habe, werde ich wieder auf die Ersatzdroge ausweichen. Wäre also morgen 1800 dabei!


----------



## Deleted 218042 (17. April 2013)

Ich fahre auch mit...


----------



## aceofspades (17. April 2013)

Falls  ihr mit morgen Donnerstag meint, bin ich dabei


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. April 2013)

Hej,

wollte evtl. auch mitkommen (morgen) -  wenn ich es schaffe. Treffen wäre an der T-Mobil-Bank um 18:00 Uhr richtig? Wie lange denkt Ihr wird die Runde?

Lg,

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (17. April 2013)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> wollte evtl. auch mitkommen (morgen) -  wenn ich es schaffe. Treffen wäre an der T-Mobil-Bank um 18:00 Uhr richtig? Wie lange denkt Ihr wird die Runde?
> 
> ...


 

richtig - wir fahren meist so bis 21:00 - ab 20:30 wird es dunkel - also bitte Beleuchtung mit bringen

PS: war heute noch im KF und haben den Trail am Katzlochbach ausprobiert - mann war das ne Schlammschlacht - das Ding braucht noch etwas Zeit


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. April 2013)

Hej,

also ich hab kein wirklich helles Licht, wäre also eher so bis 20:00 dabei, aber das bekommen wa schon irgendwie hin oder?

Lg,

Flo


----------



## VonBirne (17. April 2013)

Ich würde dann auch gerne wieder mitfahren.



Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> also ich hab kein wirklich helles Licht, wäre also eher so bis 20:00 dabei, aber das bekommen wa schon irgendwie hin oder?
> 
> ...



Ich bin am Dienstag auch schon zwischen 20:00 und 20:30, als es dann dunkler wurde, runter gefahren, würde das morgen dann auch wieder machen.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (18. April 2013)

Für heute bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## punktfritz (18. April 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Fährt jemand morgen? Wie immer 18:00 an der Bank.
> Gruss Marc


Würde gerne, muss aber vorher die Beläge wechseln, was ich heute nicht mehr schaffe. Das Metall kam am Dienstag schon durch.

Mein Ersatzbike steht leider noch beim Händler, bis meine Frau mir das Budget genehmigt.


----------



## Foub (18. April 2013)

Ich schaffs heute und Morgen zeitlich auch nicht. Am Wochenende dreh ich aber sicher ne Runde.

Um die Löwenburg herum hab ich von gestern noch ne Rechnung offen. Die eine Stelle muss auch ohne Flugversuche gehen 

Wär sonst noch wer dabei? Zeitlich wär ich recht flexibel


----------



## QBE84 (18. April 2013)

Bin auch dabei, werde dann auch eher ausm Wald da ich noch ohne Licht bin.
Bis später


----------



## hansgregorius (18. April 2013)

VonBirne schrieb:


> Naja.. 200hm hab ich ja geschoben  War auf jeden Fall ne nette Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we did one just today. I do not know exactly but I think they want to go for a tour on Saturday again. We allways meet in front of the T-Mobile house at a long wooden bank. You can find this at the east side of the Rhine near to the southern bridge and only have to go a little north long the Rhine. Then you will see the T-Mobile houses on the right. After reaching the street in front of it you can find the bank at the bus stop on the other site of the street



do you have the gps maps of the track? maybe when nobody of you will ride, i can ride there alone. 
danke


----------



## Nabenschaltung (19. April 2013)

Schöne Tour gestern, ich wollte am Sonntag nochmal fahren, falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, ich wäre ab 11 Uhr an der Haltestelle Ramersdorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foub (20. April 2013)

Elf Uhr Morgen klingt gut. Dann hab ich ne Motivation heute durch zu ackern ^^


----------



## Ghost-Bike (20. April 2013)

Ich bin auch mit dabei.


----------



## Luanna (21. April 2013)

11Uhr passt super, fahre auch gern mit!


----------



## Foub (21. April 2013)

Hab noch zu viel zu tun. Schaffs dann doch nicht :[
Viel Spaß euch :>


----------



## VonBirne (21. April 2013)

Fährt jemand am Dienstag?



hansgregorius schrieb:


> do you have the gps maps of the track? maybe when nobody of you will ride, i can ride there alone.
> danke



Im sorry but i do not work with gps so i can not tell you. I guess the easiest way to drive alone is to search for your way and find little trails by your own. The other posiblillity is biking with us. I guess we will ride on Tuesday at 18:00. We allways meet here https://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=ll


----------



## aceofspades (22. April 2013)

Ich bin Dienstag am Start - gehe auch heute noch in den KF, falls jemand Lust hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (22. April 2013)

Komme gerade aus dem KF zurück.  Der Friesdorf-Trail ist einfach nur geil - kleine Sprünge,  Steilkurven, alles was man braucht um Spass zu haben


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. April 2013)

... da haben wir uns wohl knapp verpaßt; ist Teil meiner "kleinen Hausrunde", die ich heute kurz gefahren bin ...


----------



## Foub (22. April 2013)

Müssen wir bei Gelegenheit mal zusammen fahren. Hört sich zumindest nach Spaß an :]

Muss mal sehen wie weit ich heute komme, aber wegen morgen Abend seh ich schon wieder schwarz :[


----------



## Dr.Hasi (22. April 2013)

Also ich hoffe, dass es bei mir morgen Abend klappt! Melde mich dann aber nochmal!


----------



## aceofspades (23. April 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... da haben wir uns wohl knapp verpaßt; ist Teil meiner "kleinen Hausrunde", die ich heute kurz gefahren bin ...



Ich wusste gar nicht dass du auch am KF wohnst - dann können wir ja mal zusammen ne kurze Feierabendtour machen - auch zum Austausch von Trails


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. April 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht dass du auch am KF wohnst - dann können wir ja mal zusammen ne kurze Feierabendtour machen - auch zum Austausch von Trails


 
... steige meist am Venusberg ein, der erste trail liegt mit dem Rad 3 min. von der Wohnung weg; fahre aber lieber 7GB und nehme idR dann Venusberg und KoFo. wenn für die andere Rheinseite die Zeit nicht reicht; da dies - leider - recht häufig ist, können wir aber gerne mal einige Runden fahren und unsere trails "tauschen"!


----------



## sincinaty (23. April 2013)

Huhu Leute! Bin ganz neu hier  
war gestern auch im KF unterwegs... 

EDIT!!

Um die problematische Situation nicht weiter zu verschärfen, hab ich die örtliche "Trail-Angaben" und das Video rausgenommen!

/EDIT!!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Wald!?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. April 2013)

Ich gebe maximal noch ein paar Minuten bis hier die ersten aus dem Bund der SecretSpotsWächter aufmaschieren


----------



## sincinaty (23. April 2013)

öhm... klär mich mal auf was mit "SecretSpotsWächter" gemeint ist  hab ich was geschrieben / gemacht... was nicht erwünscht ist?! Will mich hier ja nicht gleich unbeliebt machen...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. April 2013)

... die Nutzungssituation ist in und um Bonn generell angespannt, was Konflikte mit Wanderern sowie die Frage der Wegerechte angeht; um die Lage nicht weiter zu verschärfen, werden nette Strecken, die anderen missfallen könnten, nicht mit genuaer Lokalisation oder Bildmaterial eingestellt. Der Weg, den Du gefahren bist, ist derzeit nicht so umstritten, aber vor ca. 1 Jahr war dies mal anders, weil der untere Teil tagsüber gerne von der nahegelegenen KiTa als Ausflugsgelände genutzt wird, und ein biker wohl recht schnell und nahe an einer solchen Gruppe vorbeigefahren ist. Alles weitere per PN ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sincinaty (23. April 2013)

oh ok... hab das video und den ort mal vorsichtshalber wieder rausgenommen! hm.. ja das problem mit dem fußvolk und radfahrern wird mir jetzt immer deutlicher  Schon irgendwie schade, dass man sich da nicht irgendwie einigen kann. also bestimmte trails halt für radfahrer ausweist, und andere wiederrum für fußgänger ausschildert! Eigentlich ist der wald ja groß genug, sollte man meinen... :-/


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. April 2013)

Danke für die prompte Reaktion! Die Idee der getrennten Wege ist übrigen seit dem 1.3. im 7GB in Kraft; allerdings ist die konkrete Ausweisung leider so erfolgt, dass im Ergebnis beide Seiten schöne Wege verloren haben, und die MTBler zudem auf wenige Strecken verwiesen sind, die darüber hinaus landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch einem OBI-Parkplatz nahekommen ...


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. April 2013)

Bei einer gemütlichen Runde bin ich heute Abend dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (23. April 2013)

Aufgrund des Bayern-Spiels heute, werden Marc und ich heute schon um 17:30 starten. Wir wollen bis 20:30 bei Memet sein.


----------



## snail (23. April 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Bayern-Spiels heute, werden Marc und ich heute schon um 17:30 starten. Wir wollen bis 20:30 bei Memet sein.


dito


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. April 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Bayern-Spiels heute, werden Marc und ich heute schon um 17:30 starten. Wir wollen bis 20:30 bei Memet sein.



Dann schließe ich mich um die Uhrzeit an.


----------



## VonBirne (23. April 2013)

ok dann bin ich auch schon um 17:30 da.. fussball.. tss..


----------



## Deleted 218042 (23. April 2013)

Ich bin dann auch heute schon um 17:30 dabei.

Soll ich noch jemandem eine Lampe mitbringen?


----------



## klee84 (23. April 2013)

Bin erkältet u von daher leider nicht dabei. Wünsche euch aber ne schöne Tour.
Den KF-Trail will ich auch wissen, VB liegt ja direkt hinter meiner Haustüre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VonBirne (23. April 2013)

So bin jetzt auch auf dem weg.. sry..


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. April 2013)

@_ACE_ + Klee (et al.): Wir können gerne mal einen VB + KF Special anplanen, z.B. Fr. am frühen Nachmittag oder nächste Woche ...


----------



## aceofspades (24. April 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @_ACE_ + Klee (et al.): Wir können gerne mal einen VB + KF Special anplanen, z.B. Fr. am frühen Nachmittag oder nächste Woche ...



Da bin ich gerne dabei, nur so flexible bin ich nicht. Freitag früher Nachmittag muss ich arbeiten - falscher Beruf


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. April 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Da bin ich gerne dabei, nur so flexible bin ich nicht. Freitag früher Nachmittag muss ich arbeiten - falscher Beruf


 
Hmm, die Sache mit dem Beruf: Wie gerne wäre ich gestern im 7GB und beim Fernsehen dabei gewesen ...
Nächste Woche?


----------



## Atzenpogo (24. April 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (24. April 2013)

Hej zusammen,

für das Kottenforstspezial würde ich mich auch anschließen! ... ist ja nicht immer nur der Beruf oder? Familie u nd so gibt es ja auch noch!

LG,

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (24. April 2013)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?



Morgen hätte ich nochmal Zeit, ich wäre dabei...


----------



## Goldsprint (24. April 2013)

Ich fahr auch mit!


----------



## klee84 (25. April 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @_ACE_ + Klee (et al.): Wir können gerne mal einen VB + KF Special anplanen, z.B. Fr. am frühen Nachmittag oder nächste Woche ...



Was wäre denn früher nachmittag?? Muss spätestens halb sechs wegen Arbeit zurück sein   ansonsten auch gerne nächste woche.


----------



## punktfritz (25. April 2013)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?


 Ich wäre dabei, allerdings zur gewohnten Zeit 18:00


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. April 2013)

@flori und klee und ace et al.: Ja, sicher nicht nur der Beruf, auch die Familie -  aber die meist lieber! Freitag früher nachmittag wäre irgendetwas zwischen 13 Uhr und 15:45 Uhr (danach eben Familie ...), was aber gut reicht, da mit 1,5 Stunden schon eine nette Runde drin ist. Nächste Woche sieht bis auf den Dienstag alles sehr gut aus, wobei der Mittwoch wohl wegen Feiertagsspaziergängern zu streichen sein wird. Wie schaut´s aus?


----------



## aceofspades (25. April 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @_flori_ und klee und ace et al.: Ja, sicher nicht nur der Beruf, auch die Familie - aber die meist lieber! Freitag früher nachmittag wäre irgendetwas zwischen 13 Uhr und 15:45 Uhr (danach eben Familie ...), was aber gut reicht, da mit 1,5 Stunden schon eine nette Runde drin ist. Nächste Woche sieht bis auf den Dienstag alles sehr gut aus, wobei der Mittwoch wohl wegen Feiertagsspaziergängern zu streichen sein wird. Wie schaut´s aus?


 
ich kann leider Freitag frühre Nachmittag nicht - kommede Woche siehts auch schlecht aus - Montag bin ich auf Dienstreise - Dienstag packe ich - Mittwoch fahre ich in den Urlaub 

also bitte plant mal ohne mich - vielleicht passt ja mal später


----------



## aceofspades (25. April 2013)

bin heute auch am Start


----------



## snail (25. April 2013)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?


Bin auch dabei


----------



## snail (25. April 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @_flori_ und klee und ace et al.: Ja, sicher nicht nur der Beruf, auch die Familie -  aber die meist lieber! Freitag früher nachmittag wäre irgendetwas zwischen 13 Uhr und 15:45 Uhr (danach eben Familie ...), was aber gut reicht, da mit 1,5 Stunden schon eine nette Runde drin ist. Nächste Woche sieht bis auf den Dienstag alles sehr gut aus, wobei der Mittwoch wohl wegen Feiertagsspaziergängern zu streichen sein wird. Wie schaut´s aus?


Leider auch ohne mich, Freitags siehst bei mir immer schlecht aus. Nächste Woche bin ich ab Mittwoch nicht in Bonn, daher bin ich damit dann auch raus. Vielleicht versuchen wirs mal am 09.05 oder 10.05 (ist ein Brückentag in der Woche, vielleicht siehts dann besser aus ).
Gruss Marc


----------



## QBE84 (25. April 2013)

fährt heute jemand um 18 Uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (25. April 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> fährt heute jemand um 18 Uhr ?



Ja, bisher haben sich Atzenpogo, Goldsprint, Punktfritz, Aceofspades, Snail und meine wenigkeit angekündigt...


----------



## punktfritz (25. April 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> fährt heute jemand um 18 Uhr ?


 ja, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Luanna (25. April 2013)

Fahre heut auch gerne mit. Bis gleich!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (25. April 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @flori und klee und ace et al.: Ja, sicher nicht nur der Beruf, auch die Familie -  aber die meist lieber! Freitag früher nachmittag wäre irgendetwas zwischen 13 Uhr und 15:45 Uhr (danach eben Familie ...), was aber gut reicht, da mit 1,5 Stunden schon eine nette Runde drin ist. Nächste Woche sieht bis auf den Dienstag alles sehr gut aus, wobei der Mittwoch wohl wegen Feiertagsspaziergängern zu streichen sein wird. Wie schaut´s aus?



Also ich kann Montag schonmal fest zusagen, am liebsten ab 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr an der T-Mobile oder Ramersdorf-Parkplatz. Würde da gerne in 7GB! Wie schauts?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. April 2013)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Also ich kann Montag schonmal fest zusagen, am liebsten ab 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr an der T-Mobile oder Ramersdorf-Parkplatz. Würde da gerne in 7GB! Wie schauts?


 
Habe mich heute nachmittag mit Klee auf Freitagmittag geeinigt. Nächste Woche wäre dann der Donnerstag dran, gerne 7GB, gerne 17:30 bis 18 Uhr ...


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (26. April 2013)

Jemand Lust am Brückentag (10.05.) auf eine Tour im 7Gebirge? Hatte so an 4-5 Stunden gedacht.


----------



## Boldwing (26. April 2013)

@coffee_to_go_w  ich würde bei sowas mitmachen    - meine Ausdauer hoffentlich auch ^^


----------



## Nabenschaltung (26. April 2013)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> Jemand Lust am Brückentag (10.05.) auf eine Tour im 7Gebirge? Hatte so an 4-5 Stunden gedacht.



Dann bin ich auch wieder in Bonn - somit auch dabei.


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (26. April 2013)

Ha, sehr gut, dann sind wir schon mal zu viert. Achja, meine 7hill Ortskenntnisse sind begrenzt. Aber wir finden dann sicher ne schöne Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (26. April 2013)

oh je - du und deine joggerbeine werden mich vernichten .... ^^   -- hab nen navi - wir sollten uns schon nicht verahren


----------



## Schuerfwunde (27. April 2013)

Hat noch jemand Lust auf ne Tour morgen? Ace und ich wollten um 12 an der T-Mobile starten.


----------



## aceofspades (27. April 2013)

Dito - ich wollte auch gerade etwas einstellen


----------



## Ghost-Bike (28. April 2013)

Wer hätte denn am Mittwoch Zeit Lust auf ein paar Hm durch`s 7G ?
Treffpunkt in Ramersdorf und wenn möglich früh so gegen 10:00. Na, wie siehts aus ???


----------



## Schuerfwunde (28. April 2013)

Ja, sieht gut aus, wollte Mi auch eine Tour machen. Um 10? Da ist doch noch dunkel


----------



## Deleted 218042 (29. April 2013)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn am Mittwoch Zeit Lust auf ein paar Hm durch`s 7G ?
> Treffpunkt in Ramersdorf und wenn möglich früh so gegen 10:00. Na, wie siehts aus ???



Was? Mitten in der Nacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (29. April 2013)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Was? Mitten in der Nacht?


Ja mitten in der Nacht....... und ohne Lampe  ich wollte mal ne Tour nach Gefühl machen.


----------



## klee84 (29. April 2013)

Um das "Wer fährt denn wann" Chaos perfekt zu machen: Wäre jemand morgen abend dabei ??


----------



## Deleted 218042 (29. April 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Um das "Wer fährt denn wann" Chaos perfekt zu machen: Wäre jemand morgen abend dabei ??



Morgen wäre ich nochmal dabei...


----------



## punktfritz (30. April 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Um das "Wer fährt denn wann" Chaos perfekt zu machen: Wäre jemand morgen abend dabei ??


ich bin auch dabei. 
Die Einen Tanzen in den Mai und wir radeln in den Mai; mal was Anderes


----------



## Schuerfwunde (30. April 2013)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich heute auch dabei.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (30. April 2013)

Nochmal zurück zu morgen, um 10 am Feiertag ist mir echt zu früh.
Um 12 an der T-Mobile-Bank?


----------



## QBE84 (30. April 2013)

Heut Abend bin ich auch dabei..


----------



## Ghost-Bike (30. April 2013)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zu morgen, um 10 am Feiertag ist mir echt zu früh.
> Um 12 an der T-Mobile-Bank?


Okay einverstanden 12:00 (TAG) passt auch


----------



## Schuerfwunde (1. Mai 2013)

Sorry, das wird nix bei mir heute. Irgendwelches Pollenzeugs hat mich erwischt.


----------



## klee84 (2. Mai 2013)

Fährt heute (Donnerstag) jmd??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luanna (2. Mai 2013)

Wär heut dabei!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (2. Mai 2013)

Ich bin heute auch dabei.


----------



## QBE84 (2. Mai 2013)

Bin auch dabei...
hätte ggf noch jemand ne Lampe übrig ?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Mai 2013)

hej,

komme nun kurzfristig auch! hab leider auch keine Lampe...


----------



## aceofspades (2. Mai 2013)

Gruesse aus Süd-Tirol - erster Biketag heil überstanden.


----------



## klee84 (2. Mai 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Gruesse aus Süd-Tirol - erster Biketag heil überstanden.



Sehr schön  und hoffentlich auch passendes Bikewetter??? Schönen Urlaub noch  wir halten dann mal die Trails frisch


----------



## night2345 (4. Mai 2013)

fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## bondibeach (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ab dem 1.7. werde ich wohl auch in Bonn wohnen und suche dazu noch eine nette Biketruppe. Wie alt seid ihr denn so und was für bikes fahrt ihr? Habe gerade erst angefangen und mir ein cannondale scalpel zugelegt. Gruß


----------



## Boldwing (6. Mai 2013)

hoi - wollte morgen jemand fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (6. Mai 2013)

Boldwing schrieb:


> hoi - wollte morgen jemand fahren ?


18:00 Lange Bank ?


----------



## Boldwing (6. Mai 2013)

war mein Gedanke ^^


----------



## Ghost-Bike (6. Mai 2013)

Boldwing schrieb:


> war mein Gedanke ^^


Okay


----------



## klee84 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre morgen auch dabei.


----------



## QBE84 (6. Mai 2013)

Morgen bin ich auch dabei...hoffen wir mal dass wir so ein Wetter wie heute bekommen!


----------



## Goldsprint (6. Mai 2013)

Ich komm auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (6. Mai 2013)

@bondibeach:

Schau einfach mal bei uns vorbei, dann siehst dus 
Die meisten von uns sind zwischen 20 und 30 und fahren Cross-Crountry-Räder. Mit deinem Rad passt du also genau zu uns. Unseren Fahrstil würde ich als XC/AM einstufen.

Bis demnächst.


----------



## aceofspades (7. Mai 2013)

melde mich aus dem Bike-Urlaub zurück  noch alles dran

bin dann heute auch dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (7. Mai 2013)

Falls ich's schaff, bin ich heute auch dabei.


----------



## Goldsprint (7. Mai 2013)

Unsere Tour fällt wohl gerade ins Wasser!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (7. Mai 2013)

Also bis 16:00 regnet es noch auf alle Fälle, danach sollte es sich wieder lichten - hm.


----------



## QBE84 (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn der Regen später aufhört würd ich trotzdem fahren. Wird zwar matschig aber nicht weniger spaßig


----------



## Boldwing (7. Mai 2013)

also ich hab herausgefunden, dass H&S nach weggezogen ist - und ich brauche dringend Teile. Ich versuche 18:00 zu schaffen, müsst aber nicht auf mich warten.

zum Wetter: der Tag hatte so trocken angefangen ...


----------



## zett78 (7. Mai 2013)

Boldwing schrieb:


> also ich hab herausgefunden, dass H&S nach weggezogen ist -



ist das ein Geheimtipp?  kenne ich gar nicht


----------



## Boldwing (7. Mai 2013)

sind halt günstig - ist die alternative zum XXL - der ja bei dir um die Ecke ist. Die nehmen sich nix. Wenn die einen kennen, kriegt man halt mehr Rabatt. Und ich habe halt nen Radon und brauche noch Rahmenkleinteile.


----------



## zett78 (7. Mai 2013)

Boldwing schrieb:


> sind halt günstig - ist die alternative zum XXL - der ja bei dir um die Ecke ist. Die nehmen sich nix. Wenn die einen kennen, kriegt man halt mehr Rabatt. Und ich habe halt nen Radon und brauche noch Rahmenkleinteile.




Du meinst den neune Radon Mega Store!? Sag das doch! Ist ja auch nicht erst seit gestern bekannt, dass der nach Lengsdorf gegangen ist.

Holtdorf stand da aber eben noch????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (7. Mai 2013)

ja hatte mich vertippt sry - ja ich wusste halt nicht wann genau die umziehen und nun darf ich erstmal von beuel nach Lengsdorf pilgern ...


----------



## zett78 (7. Mai 2013)

Boldwing schrieb:


> ja hatte mich vertippt sry - ja ich wusste halt nicht wann genau die umziehen und nun darf ich erstmal von beuel nach Lengsdorf pilgern ...



ist ja jetzt auch keine Entfernung, fährst doch Rad!


----------



## Goldsprint (7. Mai 2013)

Ey Leute, das ist Off-Topic!

Das hier ist kein Chat, sondern Thread! - Das reimt sich sogar ;-)


----------



## zett78 (7. Mai 2013)

Bleib locker!

ich wollte nur nicht, dass Boldwing nach Holtdorf fährt!


----------



## Boldwing (7. Mai 2013)

@zett78  ROFL - danke für die Fürsorge 
 @Goldsprint bist nun die offizielle thread-Polizei


----------



## klee84 (7. Mai 2013)

Wer ist nachher bei der Schlammpartie dabei??


----------



## Goldsprint (7. Mai 2013)

Klingt nach einer Fango-Tour! Ich bin dabei. Aber bitte nicht nur Waldwege...


----------



## QBE84 (7. Mai 2013)

Ich finde meine Regenjacke zwar nicht aber wenn ein paar Leute trotz des Wetters fahren bin ich auch dabei


----------



## aceofspades (7. Mai 2013)

Nach 4 Tagen Sonnen-Biken muss ich mir das nicht antun
bin somit raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (7. Mai 2013)

Dann bis gleich ;-)


----------



## Ghost-Bike (7. Mai 2013)

Schaffe es zeitlich leider doch nicht


----------



## aceofspades (8. Mai 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Klingt nach einer Fango-Tour! Ich bin dabei. Aber bitte nicht nur Waldwege...



Hallo Marcel, bist du noch gut Nachhause gekommen - hattest du jetzt nen Platten oder war nur die Dichtmilch vertrocknet ?


----------



## Goldsprint (8. Mai 2013)

Ich hab noch nicht genau nachgeschaut. Wir haben an der Tankstelle versucht, den Reifen wieder aufzupumpen, aber der war nach 10 Minuten wieder platt. Ich werde die Tage mal den Reifen abmontieren und die Dichtmilch erneuern.

Kurz vor 10 war ich dann zu Hause.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (9. Mai 2013)

Wer hätte denn Lust morgen zu fahren? Wetter soll super werden. 
Ich hab so an 16:30 Uhr gedacht, später ginge aber auch.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (9. Mai 2013)

Wer hat spontan lust sich mir anzuschliessen. Bin um 14:00 in Ramersdorf U-Bahn Parkplatz. 
 Bedingung...keine Vorder oder Hinterradschutzbleche !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (9. Mai 2013)

Waren heute im KF unterwegs - hat Spass gemacht - Wetter war auch ok - zum  Schluss gabs noch ein Bier in Godesberg


----------



## snail (9. Mai 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn Lust morgen zu fahren? Wetter soll super werden.
> Ich hab so an 16:30 Uhr gedacht, später ginge aber auch.



Mal schauen  was geht, waren heute unterwegs, also 1630 ist recht früh, aber lass uns mal morgen schauen, was meine Beine sagen


----------



## Nabenschaltung (9. Mai 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Mal schauen  was geht, waren heute unterwegs, also 1630 ist recht früh, aber lass uns mal morgen schauen, was meine Beine sagen


Okay, also später würde mir auch passen.


----------



## snail (10. Mai 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Okay, also später würde mir auch passen.


Muss passen heute, Beine sind noch schwer von gestern und mein Bike sieht aus wie die Hölle. Können mal eher für Sonntag planen?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. Mai 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Muss passen heute, Beine sind noch schwer von gestern und mein Bike sieht aus wie die Hölle. Können mal eher für Sonntag planen?



Kein Problem, also Sonntag könnte schwierig werden, da es morgen Abend wahrscheinlich etwas später wird und ich nicht weiß ob ich Sonntag Fit bin.
Da könnten wir dann noch ad-hoc klären, andernfalls wäre morgen bei mir auch noch drin.

edit: Samstag werde ich wohl eher zur Radon Megastore Eröffnung gehen.


----------



## punktfritz (10. Mai 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn Lust morgen zu fahren? Wetter soll super werden.
> Ich hab so an 16:30 Uhr gedacht, später ginge aber auch.


Ich wäre heute auf jeden Fall dabei. 16:30 oder später egal.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. Mai 2013)

punktfritz schrieb:


> Ich wäre heute auf jeden Fall dabei. 16:30 oder später egal.



Okay, soll trocken bleiben, dann würde ich sagen bis gleich 16:30 an der langen Bank.


----------



## aceofspades (11. Mai 2013)

Komm gerade aus dem KF zurück - war auf Erkundungstour und hab nen  neuen Trail entdeckt - das Angebot wächst 

PS: Tobis Schluesselstelle hab ich nicht geschafft - falls es die war die ich meine


----------



## klee84 (11. Mai 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Komm gerade aus dem KF zurück - war auf Erkundungstour und hab nen  neuen Trail entdeckt - das Angebot wächst
> 
> PS: Tobis Schluesselstelle hab ich nicht geschafft - falls es die war die ich meine



bei meiner nächsten Tour mache ich ein Foto von der "Schlüsselstelle", das schafft Klarheit


----------



## Dr.Hasi (11. Mai 2013)

Hej zusammen,

hier noch der Link den ich reinstellen wollte zum Thema Funktionsbekleidung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/07/funktionsbekleidung-pflegen-howto/

Wäre denke ich kommenden Dienstag wieder am Start!

Lg,

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (12. Mai 2013)

Wer ganz spontan noch auf einen Sonntagsausflug mitkommen will, Snail/Ace/ich starten 15:00 an der T-Mobile-Bank.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. Mai 2013)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Wer ganz spontan noch auf einen Sonntagsausflug mitkommen will, Snail/Ace/ich starten 15:00 an der T-Mobile-Bank.



Ich komme mit.


----------



## moses3k (12. Mai 2013)

Servus zusammen, würde demnächst gerne mal mitfahren. Wundere mich, ob ich leistungstechnisch mithalten kann, daher die Frage an euch: Wie viele hm macht ihr denn so in einer "normalen" Tour? Bin CC/AM Fahrer und fahre nun seit 2 Jahren. Freue mich, wenn ich mal mitkommen dürfte..


----------



## Nabenschaltung (13. Mai 2013)

moses3k schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, würde demnächst gerne mal mitfahren. Wundere mich, ob ich leistungstechnisch mithalten kann, daher die Frage an euch: Wie viele hm macht ihr denn so in einer "normalen" Tour? Bin CC/AM Fahrer und fahre nun seit 2 Jahren. Freue mich, wenn ich mal mitkommen dürfte..



Moin, immer gern, die Touren sind meist so im Rahmen von 30 - 40 km und 600 - 800 hhm, je nach Wetter und Laune kann es aber auch mal mehr werden.

Da wir uns im 7GB aber grob gesagt immer mehr oder weniger parallel zum Rhein bewegen, besteht jederzeit die Möglichkeit sich auszukoppeln und locker am Rhein zurück zu rollen. 

Treffen ist meistens Di & Do 18:00, lange Holzbank am T-Mobile Campus, Ecke Schießbergweg/Landgrabenweg.


----------



## klee84 (13. Mai 2013)

Jmd morgen bei ner Schlammpackung dabei??   Wetteraussichten sind nicht ganz so einladend, aber vielleicht haben wir ja abends Glück (so wie letzte Woche Dienstag).


----------



## Goldsprint (13. Mai 2013)

Ich melde mich mal an; muss allerdings noch einen neuen Reifen aufziehen.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (13. Mai 2013)

Zur Schlammschlacht morgen schließe ich mich auch mal an.


----------



## aceofspades (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hab morgen Gäste - mal sehen ob ich aus der Firma rechtzeitig raus komme.


----------



## punktfritz (14. Mai 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Jmd morgen bei ner Schlammpackung dabei??  Wetteraussichten sind nicht ganz so einladend, aber vielleicht haben wir ja abends Glück (so wie letzte Woche Dienstag).


...  bin dabei. Es soll ja sogar trocken bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (14. Mai 2013)

Servus Männers, ich komme mit auf ne kurze Runde. 18:00 Treffen an der langen Bank, richtig?


----------



## klee84 (14. Mai 2013)

moses3k schrieb:


> Servus Männers, ich komme mit auf ne kurze Runde. 18:00 Treffen an der langen Bank, richtig?



Richtig.


----------



## snail (14. Mai 2013)

bin heute dabei


----------



## Goldsprint (14. Mai 2013)

Ich bin für heute raus!

Der Reifen ist geflickt, nur beim Einbau hab ich gemerkt, dass mir eine Schraube an der hinteren Bremsaufnahme fehlt. Anscheinend hat die sich auf der letzten Tour gelöst und ist wohl abhanden gekommen.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. Mai 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ich bin für heute raus!
> 
> Der Reifen ist geflickt, nur beim Einbau hab ich gemerkt, dass mir eine Schraube an der hinteren Bremsaufnahme fehlt. Anscheinend hat die sich auf der letzten Tour gelöst und ist wohl abhanden gekommen.



Schade, ich halte mal die Augen offen, vielleicht finde ich die Schraube nachher.


----------



## Goldsprint (14. Mai 2013)

Das ist super!

Hier eine Beschreibung: Sie ist schwarz, hat eine Mutter und gehört zu einem Shimano PM-Adapter von 160 auf 180mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (14. Mai 2013)

Gut dann schau ich auch mal - hat das Ding links oder Rechtsgewinde ?


----------



## Boldwing (14. Mai 2013)

okey - das war heute ein recht großer fail meinerseits - großes sorry an alle !!!


----------



## snail (14. Mai 2013)

So habs geschafft, der Umwerfer vorn funktioniert wieder plus die Bremse zieht auch wieder. Tja war irgendwie der Wurm drin. Hoffe ihr habt noch eine schön Resttour @gerdu: Danke fürs gangbar machen der Bremse, hätte sonst noch früher passen müssen.


----------



## snail (14. Mai 2013)

Boldwing schrieb:


> okey - das war heute ein recht großer fail meinerseits - großes sorry an alle !!!



Warst heute nicht der einzige der ein Delay erzeugt hatabhaken und weiter machen, wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## moses3k (15. Mai 2013)

Jau auch von meiner Seite aus ein sorry für die Verzögerung gleich zu Beginn..


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. Mai 2013)

Hej zusammen,
heute einer Interesse an einer Runde im 7GB?
Flo


----------



## Goldsprint (16. Mai 2013)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## aceofspades (16. Mai 2013)

Wetter sieht heute abend ja nichr so toll aus  - wenns nicht regebet wie sau dann bin ich dabei


----------



## snail (16. Mai 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand?


Wenns Wetter mitspielt, bin ich heute dabei


----------



## klee84 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre auch dabei , sofern es das Wetter zulässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (16. Mai 2013)

Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## QBE84 (16. Mai 2013)

Mein Knie sollte wieder fit sein. Wenns nicht regenet bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## punktfritz (16. Mai 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand?


Wenn die Sonne scheint, komme ich auch mit!


----------



## Goldsprint (16. Mai 2013)

So wie es ausschaut, fällt unsere Tour heute ins Wasser!


----------



## aceofspades (16. Mai 2013)

Jau, dann bin ich raus und geh ins Fitness Studio


----------



## moses3k (16. Mai 2013)

Fährt keiner? Ich habe zwar keine große Lust auf Regen, aber fahren würde ich trotzdem wenn ich nicht alleine bin..


----------



## Goldsprint (16. Mai 2013)

Hmm regnen tuts jetzt nicht mehr und den Drang mich zu bewegen hab ich noch. Ich sag mal zu. Bis nachher!
 @Kerstin: Falls du auch kommst, bringst du mir mein Rücklicht mit?


----------



## moses3k (16. Mai 2013)

Okay, dann bis gleich um 18:00. Warnung vorab: nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn ich langsam sein werde. Der Titel dieses Threads lautet ja auch "Anfängertreff"


----------



## Goldsprint (16. Mai 2013)

Ich hab selber nicht das schnellste Bike. Meins ist mehr fürs Runterfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (16. Mai 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hmm regnen tuts jetzt nicht mehr und den Drang mich zu bewegen hab ich noch. Ich sag mal zu. Bis nachher!
> @_Kerstin_: Falls du auch kommst, bringst du mir mein Rücklicht mit?



Bringe es mit  bis gleich


----------



## Nabenschaltung (16. Mai 2013)

Nach wie vor dabei.


----------



## klee84 (16. Mai 2013)

"Regen"wald-Feeling pur war das heute abend  schöne schlammige Tour! Was sagt das hm u km Barometer??


----------



## Nabenschaltung (16. Mai 2013)

Sehr sehr geil war's heute - trotz Überschlag :-D , 1150 hhm und 44 km sind es gewesen.


----------



## QBE84 (17. Mai 2013)

ja hat definitiv Spaß gemacht ! Regenwaldfeeling beschreibt es ganz gut


----------



## snail (17. Mai 2013)

Dito hat Spass gemacht trotz Schlamm und Regen @tobi: gehe mal eher von 900 hm aus, mein gps ist nicht so genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (19. Mai 2013)

Laut vorhersage ist das Wetter für morgen zwar nicht so toll aber sollte es trocken sein / bleiben würde ich ne Runde fahren. Hat sonst noch wer Lust ?


----------



## aceofspades (21. Mai 2013)

wie schauts aus mit heute - Wetter überragend - es gibt keinen Grund nicht zu fahren


----------



## moses3k (21. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei. Egal welches Wetter


----------



## punktfritz (21. Mai 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> wie schauts aus mit heute - Wetter überragend - es gibt keinen Grund nicht zu fahren


 bin dabei!


----------



## klee84 (21. Mai 2013)

Dabei  bis später


----------



## snail (21. Mai 2013)

Sieht ja wieder besser aus , denke das ich auch mitfahre


----------



## QBE84 (21. Mai 2013)

Ich komme auch mit


----------



## snail (21. Mai 2013)

War ne schöne Tour heute, laut Runkeeper 39,6km und 1050 hm, würde eher sagen 950 hm, sind etwas realistischer


----------



## aceofspades (22. Mai 2013)

Warum ??  Immer aufrunden, 1100hm hört sich ja auch besser an  - mann sind wir gut


----------



## snail (23. Mai 2013)

Fährt jemand heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Mai 2013)

... bisserl arg nass; morgen?


----------



## moses3k (23. Mai 2013)

Ich würde fahren. Könnte allerdings nur ca. 2 h. Sonst noch jemand außer snail und mir?


----------



## snail (23. Mai 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... bisserl arg nass; morgen?


morgen kann ich nicht, entweder heute oder erst wieder nächste Woche


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Mai 2013)

... hmmm, Wetter geht ja eigentlich, habe aber den Schreibtisch noch voll; falls es spontan bei mir noch klappt: Wann startet ihr? Späterer Start würde mir natürlich entgegenkommen ...


----------



## snail (23. Mai 2013)

also nicht vor 18:00, lass uns mal gegen  17:00 nochmals schauen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Mai 2013)

... habe gleich noch einen Termin; falls es heute bei mir klappt, bin ich um 18 Uhr da, Grüße Bernd.


----------



## aceofspades (23. Mai 2013)

Ich geh heute mal ins Fitness Studio - da hasts eindeutig weniger Schlamm


----------



## snail (23. Mai 2013)

bin für heute raus


----------



## moses3k (23. Mai 2013)

Schade, wäre gerne gefahren. Na gut, dann geh ich heut auch mal zu McFit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (23. Mai 2013)

So schlecht war das Wetter gar nicht - schade zu spät bemerkt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Mai 2013)

... hat dann noch für eine Sonnenuntergangsrunde KoFo + Venusberg gereicht; morgen jemand Zeit & Lust für eine Tour?


----------



## moses3k (23. Mai 2013)

Lust auf jeden Fall. Wann wolltest du denn fahren?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Mai 2013)

Irgendwann nach 14:30 Uhr, bin dann zeitlich flexibel, so dass auch 16 oder 17 Uhr passen ...


----------



## aceofspades (26. Mai 2013)

Habe gestern abend den Giro gekuckt - die sind doch tatsächlich im Schnee rumgefahren - mann, dieses Wetter braucht kein Mensch


----------



## Foub (26. Mai 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> ... mann, dieses Wetter braucht kein Mensch



Wer hat seinen Teller nicht aufgegessen? Raus damit! :[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (26. Mai 2013)

Jemand trotzdem Lust zu fahren? Muss mich bewegen, Wetter hin oder her


----------



## Fudge (27. Mai 2013)

Huhu,

bin neu in Bonn (fast zwei Monate) und besitze auch ganz neu ein XCross Bike (3 Wochen). Kann ich mal mitfahren?  Komme vom Heiderhof.. sonst noch jmd?


----------



## night2345 (27. Mai 2013)

@Fudge wie vor ein paar Tagen beantwortet:


Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Moin, immer gern, die Touren sind meist  so im Rahmen von 30 - 40 km und 600 - 800 hhm, je nach Wetter und Laune  kann es aber auch mal mehr werden.
> 
> Da wir uns im 7GB aber grob gesagt immer mehr oder weniger parallel zum  Rhein bewegen, besteht jederzeit die Möglichkeit sich auszukoppeln und  locker am Rhein zurück zu rollen.
> 
> Treffen ist meistens Di & Do 18:00, lange Holzbank am T-Mobile Campus, Ecke Schießbergweg/Landgrabenweg.



Ich wollte gleich spontan fahren, so 15-16 Uhr, wenn noch wer so früh frei hat


----------



## aceofspades (28. Mai 2013)

wie schauts aus mit heute - mit etwas Glück sollte das Wetter OK sein - ich sag mal dabei ( wenn´s nicht gerade gewittert)


----------



## punktfritz (28. Mai 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> wie schauts aus mit heute - mit etwas Glück sollte das Wetter OK sein - ich sag mal dabei ( wenn´s nicht gerade gewittert)


ich sag auch: "dabei!" Man weiß ja nicht, ob es das letzte mal in diesem Sommer ist.


----------



## moses3k (28. Mai 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## QBE84 (28. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch am Start wenns nicht grad aus Kübeln giest.


----------



## klee84 (28. Mai 2013)

Dito


----------



## snail (28. Mai 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## Ghost-Bike (28. Mai 2013)

Bin auch mit am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (28. Mai 2013)

bin leider doch nicht dabei, schxxx Erkältung :-(


----------



## Schuerfwunde (29. Mai 2013)

Sollte die Wettervorhersage tatsächlich stimmen und es morgen nicht regnen? Wenn ja, würde ich um 11 an der langen Bank ins 7GB starten. Hat noch jemand Lust zu fahren?


----------



## moses3k (29. Mai 2013)

Ich wär dabei!

BTW: Wo wart ihr denn alle am Dienstag? War um 18:06 da, habe aber keinen mehr angetroffen. Hattet es alle wohl eilig was? ;-)


----------



## klee84 (29. Mai 2013)

moses3k schrieb:


> BTW: Wo wart ihr denn alle am Dienstag? War um 18:06 da, habe aber keinen mehr angetroffen. Hattet es alle wohl eilig was? ;-)



Sorry, aber angesichts der Wettervorhersage war uns schon daran gelegen, zeitig loszukommen. Beim nächsten Mal einfach pünktlich da sein


----------



## aceofspades (29. Mai 2013)

@klee: wie geht es denn dir und deinem Bike ? alles gut ?


----------



## klee84 (29. Mai 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> @_klee_: wie geht es denn dir und deinem Bike ? alles gut ?



Joar, rechte Schulter u Rippen fühlen sich nicht soo dolle an, aber das wird bestimmt bis zum WE. Bike ist in der Werkstatt, der Bremshebel war leider ein wenig widerspenstig. Soll aber am Samstag fertig sein


----------



## moses3k (29. Mai 2013)

Ach du lieber... Gute Besserung!


----------



## night2345 (29. Mai 2013)

hu, also ich würd morgen wenn das Wetter passt auch fahren, aber was später. So gegen 13-14 Uhr falls jemand um 11 auch noch nicht wach ist


----------



## Schuerfwunde (30. Mai 2013)

Zugegeben, um 11 ist tatsächlich noch mitten in der Nacht...aber, es regnet gerade nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (30. Mai 2013)

Ok, also bleibts dabei ja? Bis gleich dann


----------



## Schuerfwunde (30. Mai 2013)

Ja, bis gleich


----------



## Fudge (3. Juni 2013)

night2345 schrieb:


> @Fudge wie vor ein paar Tagen beantwortet:
> 
> 
> Dieser Treffpunkt Schießbergweg/Landgrabenweg ist in Bonn-Beuel-Süd, richtig? Beim Hotel Zur Post


----------



## klee84 (3. Juni 2013)

Fudge schrieb:


> night2345 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Fudge wie vor ein paar Tagen beantwortet:
> ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Juni 2013)

... jemand Lust auf einen spontanen Besuch auf dem Petersberg? Muß gegen 18 Uhr wieder zurück sein ...


----------



## zett78 (3. Juni 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... jemand Lust auf einen spontanen Besuch auf dem Petersberg? Muß gegen 18 Uhr wieder zurück sein ...



Anfahrt mit dem Auto zu Kaffee und Kuchen?  Gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Juni 2013)

... 16:30 Uhr auf der Terrasse? Die Sonne scheint ja recht sicher!


----------



## zett78 (3. Juni 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... 16:30 Uhr auf der Terrasse? Die Sonne scheint ja recht sicher!



Ok 
Hast hoffentlich reserviert!

Viel Spaß später, ich habe "frei", weil gestern ne Runde in Rhens gedreht.

Müssen aber bald mal wieder! Habe mir was für gute 3h ausgedacht, Altenrath, Lohmarer Wald und Talsperre!


----------



## Blut Svente (3. Juni 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Ok
> Hast hoffentlich reserviert!
> 
> Viel Spaß später, ich habe "frei", weil gestern ne Runde in Rhens gedreht.
> ...



Platt?


----------



## QBE84 (3. Juni 2013)

In Rhens war ich auch


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juni 2013)

Wie schauts aus mit heute


----------



## snail (4. Juni 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus mit heute


Bin dabei


----------



## moses3k (4. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## night2345 (4. Juni 2013)

ich auch


----------



## Nabenschaltung (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin dann ab nächster Woche auch wieder mit von der Partie, ich mache erstmal Urlaub vom Urlaub. Knappe 626 km und 6751 hhm machen sich dann doch bemerkbar


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juni 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Ich bin dann ab nächster Woche auch wieder mit von der Partie, ich mache erstmal Urlaub vom Urlaub. Knappe 626 km und 6751 hhm machen sich dann doch bemerkbar



Hi Tobi, da bin ich dann doch auf die Stories gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (5. Juni 2013)

Für morgen bin ich schonmal dabei!


----------



## snail (6. Juni 2013)

Bin heute dabei


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich's schaffe bin ich dabei


----------



## klee84 (6. Juni 2013)

Ich bin heute auch dabei


----------



## moses3k (7. Juni 2013)

Servus zusammen. Hat jd. von euch Lust auf eine Tour morgen vormittag? Ich würde gerne so gegen 9:30 oder 10:00 starten..


----------



## snail (8. Juni 2013)

moses3k schrieb:


> Servus zusammen. Hat jd. von euch Lust auf eine Tour morgen vormittag? Ich würde gerne so gegen 9:30 oder 10:00 starten..


Bin eher am Sonntag unterwegs, morgen klapps leider nicht


----------



## Omalos (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo Snail,

wann und wie lange ungefähr würdest du denn am Sonntag gegebenenfalls fahren wollen? Treffpunkt lange Bank?

Grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juni 2013)

... Sonntag fände ich auch interessant, wobei ich wegen der Sonne und wegen der Wanderer möglichst früh starten würde ...


----------



## Omalos (8. Juni 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... Sonntag fände ich auch interessant, wobei ich wegen der Sonne und wegen der Wanderer möglichst früh starten würde ...



...im Frühtau zu Berge, hört sich gut an. Ich könnte wohl (erst) 9:00 Uhr da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juni 2013)

Omalos schrieb:


> ...im Frühtau zu Berge, hört sich gut an. Ich könnte wohl (erst) 9:00 Uhr da sein.


 
9 Uhr hört sich gut an, meine Kinder werfen mich eh`früher aus dem Bett; melde mich heute abend noch mal hier, ob des definitiv klappt, sieht aber gut aus; für alle Fälle sende ich meine Handy-Nr per PN ...


----------



## aceofspades (8. Juni 2013)

Mein neues Bike nun fertig und einsatzbereit - und ich bekomm ne Erkältung  :-((((


----------



## Omalos (8. Juni 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> 9 Uhr hört sich gut an, meine Kinder werfen mich eh`früher aus dem Bett; melde mich heute abend noch mal hier, ob des definitiv klappt, sieht aber gut aus; für alle Fälle sende ich meine Handy-Nr per PN ...


 @Rosinantenfahrt
Habe dir auch ne PN gesandt. 9:00 Uhr ist bei mir fix (Lange Bank?). Zeit hätte ich so bis maximal 14:00 Uhr. Jenseits davon richte ich mich nach dir.

Bist du ortskundig? Ansonsten hätte ich noch eine sehr schöne Tour des Anfängertreffs aufgezeichnet, die wir fahren können. 

Vielleicht kommen ja noch paar Leute dazu.
 @ACE
Erkältet? Ach was, das kratzt wahrscheinlich nur ein bißchen im Hals. Einmal paar mal mit Chlorix-Abflussfrei gegurgelt und alles ist wieder bestens.

Im Ernst. Vielleicht kannst du ja morgen doch noch? Habe auch ein neues MTB(-Fully). Jetzt komme ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so gut rauf wie mit dem HT, aber dafür besser runter.  

Grüße und gute Besserung


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juni 2013)

@_Omalos_: 9 Uhr an der Bank klappt; freue mich, kenne mich ein wenig aus, wir können aber auch gerne eine aufgezeichnete Tour fahren.

@_ACE_: Erwarte dich und dein neues bike (wasissesdenn?) um 9 an der Bank; enttäusche mich bitte nicht ... ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (8. Juni 2013)

Nee, mir gehts nicht so gut - wird leider nix.

Hab ein Giant Anthem - zum etwas schneller fahren 
hoffe dass es doch mal klappt - viel Spass euch


----------



## Omalos (8. Juni 2013)

@Rosinantenfahrt
Okay. Morgen um 9:00 lange Bank. Da ich aus Remagen komme, plane ich entsprechend zeitlichen Puffer ein. Aber bitte für alle Fälle Handy eingeschaltet lassen, falls ich mich ein paar Minuten verspäte, rufe ich durch.

Wenn du dich im 7GB auskennst, ist das perfekt und du kannst gerne die Route vorgeben. 

Bis morgen dann. Freue mich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (8. Juni 2013)

Morgen würde ich ggf auch fahren, 9 ist mir jedoch zu früh.
Ich schau morgen nochmal rein bei mir würde es unter Umständen ab 12 passen aber ich entscheid das spontan.


----------



## Omalos (9. Juni 2013)

Tolle Runde mit Rosinantenfahrt im 7 GB gedreht (alle Wanderer auf die wir stießen, wollten nur spielen). Hat Riesenspaß gemacht.


----------



## snail (10. Juni 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Nee, mir gehts nicht so gut - wird leider nix.
> 
> Hab ein Giant Anthem - zum etwas schneller fahren
> hoffe dass es doch mal klappt - viel Spass euch


Gute Besserung, vielleicht klapps morgen


----------



## snail (10. Juni 2013)

Wer fährt morgen wenns Wetter halbwegs mitspeilt?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. Juni 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen wenns Wetter halbwegs mitspeilt?



Laut Vorhersage soll es warm werden und die Sonne ist angeblich auch sichtbar. Um das zu überprüfen komme ich mit.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (10. Juni 2013)

Bin morgen dabei, wenn es nicht schüttet


----------



## QBE84 (10. Juni 2013)

Bin auch am Start


----------



## Foub (10. Juni 2013)

Sollte es morgen auch mal wieder schaffen :]


----------



## moses3k (10. Juni 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen wenns Wetter halbwegs mitspeilt?



Icke


----------



## punktfritz (11. Juni 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen wenns Wetter halbwegs mitspeilt?


Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (11. Juni 2013)

Bei mir wirds diese Woche nix mehr :-(


----------



## Goldsprint (11. Juni 2013)

ich melde mich für heute an


----------



## klee84 (11. Juni 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds diese Woche nix mehr :-(



Oh je... jetzt wo das Wetter so schön ist... Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Foub (11. Juni 2013)

Werd's leider doch nicht schaffen..

Vllt bis Donnerstag


----------



## Nabenschaltung (13. Juni 2013)

Wie sieht's heute aus, jemand dabei?


----------



## QBE84 (13. Juni 2013)

Wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei.


----------



## snail (13. Juni 2013)

dito


----------



## moses3k (13. Juni 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Wie sieht's heute aus, jemand dabei?



Icke


----------



## klee84 (13. Juni 2013)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (13. Juni 2013)

noch ist es trocken, aber die Regenwand zieht auf 
Prinzip Hoffung


----------



## snail (13. Juni 2013)

Es regnet die Erde wird nass, wie sieht es aus bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (13. Juni 2013)

Laut regenradar wird das für die nächsten 2 Stunden so bleiben, vielleicht noch bis 17 Uhr warten und dann kurzfristig doch fahren oder auf morgen? verschieben?


----------



## snail (13. Juni 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Laut regenradar wird das für die nächsten 2 Stunden so bleiben, vielleicht noch bis 17 Uhr warten und dann kurzfristig doch fahren oder auf morgen? verschieben?


Ich kann nur heute, ich bin bis 17:30 in der Firma. Pinge dann nochmal rum!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (13. Juni 2013)

ok machen wir so


----------



## QBE84 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich kann auch nur heute , bin aber auch recht schnell startklar sollte es kurz vor 18 noch trocken werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzenpogo (13. Juni 2013)

habe das Rad im Kofferraum.. Bin momentan aber auch unschlüssig.. Ich lese raus, dass momentan eher nicht?
Würde morgen jemand fahren?


----------



## moses3k (13. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre auch bei Regen


----------



## Nabenschaltung (13. Juni 2013)

Ich bin für heute raus, eventuell fahre ich am Sonntag nochmal, morgen wird bei mir dann doch nix draus.


----------



## punktfritz (13. Juni 2013)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> habe das Rad im Kofferraum.. Bin momentan aber auch unschlüssig.. Ich lese raus, dass momentan eher nicht?
> Würde morgen jemand fahren?


(((ich wäre morgen flexibel; auch gerne früher.)))) Geht doch nicht habe eine Temin übersehen, Familie ruft.


----------



## snail (13. Juni 2013)

Bin auch raus ist mir zu nass/schlammig


----------



## moses3k (13. Juni 2013)

Sonst jemand, der auch bei Regen fahren würde?


----------



## Atzenpogo (13. Juni 2013)

@ Punktfitz: Wäre 17 Uhr OK oder noch früher?


----------



## klee84 (13. Juni 2013)

Bin auch raus. Falls sich morgen gegen nachmittag was ergeben sollte, wäre ich dabei (muss spätestens 19uhr wieder zuhause sein). Wäre  auch für ne KF/VB Tour zu haben


----------



## QBE84 (13. Juni 2013)

ich bin auch raus


----------



## moses3k (14. Juni 2013)

Sodele, wann geht's heute los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Juni 2013)

... bei einem frühen Start (= bis 15:30 Uhr) wäre ich dabei ...


----------



## moses3k (14. Juni 2013)

Was ist mit atzenpogo und punktfritz? 15:30 starten?


----------



## aceofspades (15. Juni 2013)

Hab mich wieder erholt und muss mal wieder angreifen.
Werde morgen um 11:00 an der langen Bank ins 7GB aufbrechen  - hab ne schöne Tour im Kopf , die etwas länger ist - falls ich's schaffe nach der langen Pause. 
Also falls jemand Lust hat,  dann um 11:00


----------



## aceofspades (16. Juni 2013)

Hab heute ne nette Tour mit dem neuen Bike gemacht - jetzt ist der Dämpfer am Ars..
Hab einfach Glueck mit dem Teil - oh mannn


----------



## Nabenschaltung (17. Juni 2013)

Einmal Durchschlag oder wie?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (17. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts morgen aus, noch wer 18:00 mit am Start?


----------



## moses3k (17. Juni 2013)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen aus, noch wer 18:00 mit am Start?



Icke


----------



## Goldsprint (17. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## klee84 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (17. Juni 2013)

Hey Ho, schonmal vorab wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus falls das Wetter mitspielt  Muss mein neues Canny "einreiten".


----------



## moses3k (17. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter, solange sich ein Mitfahrer findet


----------



## Nabenschaltung (18. Juni 2013)

Dabei


----------



## punktfritz (18. Juni 2013)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen aus, noch wer 18:00 mit am Start?


Gute Idee, bin auch heute (Die) dabei, bei eine Fahrt durch den kühlen Wald.


----------



## aceofspades (18. Juni 2013)

Dabei


----------



## QBE84 (18. Juni 2013)

ausgerechnet heute hab ich ne Vorlesung bis 18:30 ..argh
Da hat man mal nen Tag Sommer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (18. Juni 2013)

Muss schon zugeben - heute habe ich schwere Bein  - und die 2 Hefe haben auch ihre Wirkung gezeigt


----------



## Nabenschaltung (20. Juni 2013)

Hat heute jemand Lust auf Schlammschlacht?


----------



## moses3k (20. Juni 2013)

Ich habe Lust und wäre dabei. Aufgrund der vorgestern zugezogenen Knieschmerzen kann es jedoch gut sein, dass ich mich nach 500 hm vorzeitig ausklinke. Wenn das für dich okay ist, würde ich sagen bis später?!


----------



## Schuerfwunde (20. Juni 2013)

Schlammschlacht? Ja, warum eigentlich nicht


----------



## Nabenschaltung (20. Juni 2013)

Alles klar, dann bis nachher. Ausklinken kannst und darfst du jederzeit ;-)


----------



## moses3k (20. Juni 2013)

Verspäte mich ca. 5 min


----------



## Nabenschaltung (20. Juni 2013)

Genau richtig gewesen heute, Schlamm und Sonne und Wasser, alles dabei und eine Zecke hab ich auch bekommen, yeah.
Beim klick auf's Bild gibt's das ganze auch in groß.


----------



## moses3k (20. Juni 2013)

Goil war's


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. Juni 2013)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## Ghost-Bike (21. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, schonmal über eine Ausfahrt der besonderen Art nachgedacht. http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/ schaut euch das mal an. Startgeld ist nicht hoch und weit entfernt ist es auch nicht. Seht es nicht als Rennen sondern mehr als eine Ausfahrt auf Zeit mit absteckter Strecke. Ich war selber noch nicht da, soll aber ganz großes Kino sein was Strecke und Präsentation angeht. Der Lerneffekt ist übrigens bei solchen Veranstaltung am größten !!!
Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (22. Juni 2013)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Hey Leute, schonmal über eine Ausfahrt der besonderen Art nachgedacht. http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/ schaut euch das mal an. Startgeld ist nicht hoch und weit entfernt ist es auch nicht. Seht es nicht als Rennen sondern mehr als eine Ausfahrt auf Zeit mit absteckter Strecke. Ich war selber noch nicht da, soll aber ganz großes Kino sein was Strecke und Präsentation angeht. Der Lerneffekt ist übrigens bei solchen Veranstaltung am größten !!!
> Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.



Wäre definitiv ne interessante Sache, leider schreibe ich am 9.9. eine Klausur...


----------



## aceofspades (22. Juni 2013)

Treffe mich morgen mit Jens um 11:00 am T-Mobile Parkplatz. Wir machen dann ne Ahrtour -dazu fahren wir mit dem Auto nach Dernau ( Bahnhof) 
Wer mit möchte muss jedoch eigenes Auto mitbringen, da die Plätze voll sind.


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juni 2013)

Ahrtal war nicht schlecht - aber viel Grass und Zeckengebiete - prompt habe ich eine mit  nach Hause gebracht 
aber das Gebiet gibt was her und ruft nach Wiederholung )


----------



## QBE84 (24. Juni 2013)

Bei ner Tagestour im Ahrtal wäre ich auch nochmal dabei. War bisher 3 mal dort und es ist echt super und nicht weit weg von uns. Vlt sollten wir mal ne Tagestour "planen". Oder ggf. auch mal die Eifel.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Juni 2013)

Würde auch gerne in die Eifel und an die Ahr; wie wäre es zB diesen Do. mit Start ab Dernau? Das Tageslicht reicht ja auch für eine ordentliche Tour ...


----------



## snail (24. Juni 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Genau richtig gewesen heute, Schlamm und Sonne und Wasser, alles dabei und eine Zecke hab ich auch bekommen, yeah.
> Beim klick auf's Bild gibt's das ganze auch in groß.



Und ich war nicht da, das sieht nach Spass aus


----------



## snail (24. Juni 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen um 18:00?


----------



## Goldsprint (24. Juni 2013)

Denke schon.


----------



## QBE84 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich bin morgen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (24. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## aceofspades (24. Juni 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne in die Eifel und an die Ahr; wie wäre es zB diesen Do. mit Start ab Dernau? Das Tageslicht reicht ja auch für eine ordentliche Tour ...



Donnerstag kann ich nicht - sonst wäre ich schon dabei - da müsste man auch mal größere Gruppe organisieren können - müssen mal etwas die Werbetrommel anwerfen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Juni 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Donnerstag kann ich nicht - sonst wäre ich schon dabei - da müsste man auch mal größere Gruppe organisieren können - müssen mal etwas die Werbetrommel anwerfen


 
Schade, dass Du Donnerstag nicht kannst; Du kennst ja meine Probleme, am Wochenende eine Starterlaubnis zu bekommen .... ;-)


----------



## QBE84 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Lust auf ne "größere" Tagestour 60-80km , sowas in der Art. Das Ahrthal bietet sich ja zu sowas auch gut an. Allerdings wäre für sowas natürlich ein Sonntag besser. Samstags kann ich leider nicht.

BTW noch ein nettes Video aus dem IBC Forum
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29353/hd?qc=hd


----------



## Nabenschaltung (25. Juni 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Fährt jemand morgen um 18:00?


Solange es nicht noch mehr regnet bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Goldsprint (25. Juni 2013)

Ich melde mich für heute ab. Das Wetter ist jetzt nicht so dolle. Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (25. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei. Bei *jedem* Wetter


----------



## Atzenpogo (25. Juni 2013)

also bei ner größeren Tagestour an einem WE wäre ich grundsätzlich dabei. Bin nur leider die kommenden Wochenenden gut "gebucht";-).


----------



## night2345 (25. Juni 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Genau richtig gewesen heute, Schlamm und Sonne und Wasser, alles dabei und eine Zecke hab ich auch bekommen, yeah.
> Beim klick auf's Bild gibt's das ganze auch in groß.



Haha,

ich war anscheinend 5 Minuten vor euch da, mein Bild sieht genau gleich aus, sogar winkel usw


----------



## QBE84 (25. Juni 2013)

Wer ist nun um 18 Uhr am Start ?


----------



## snail (25. Juni 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Wer ist nun um 18 Uhr am Start ?


schau mal weiter oben


----------



## QBE84 (25. Juni 2013)

Jo hab ich  War mi9r nur nicht sicher ob ggf noch jemand abspringt wegen dem Wetter aber ist ja trocken von daher bis gleich


----------



## snail (25. Juni 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Jo hab ich  War mi9r nur nicht sicher ob ggf noch jemand abspringt wegen dem Wetter aber ist ja trocken von daher bis gleich


dito


----------



## night2345 (25. Juni 2013)

bin heute auch dabei


----------



## aceofspades (25. Juni 2013)

Sorry Jungs bin jetzt doch raus - hab nur Sommer-Klamotten dabi - ist ja fast Winter und möchte nicht krank werden


----------



## Atzenpogo (27. Juni 2013)

Fährt heute jemand, falls es nicht regnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (27. Juni 2013)

ich bin raus heute, vielleicht fahre ich am Sonntag


----------



## Nabenschaltung (27. Juni 2013)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand, falls es nicht regnet?


Ich weiß nicht, bin mir da noch unschlüssig jetzt wo die Sonne wieder raus kommt.
Aber wenn man dem Regenradar Glauben schenken darf, dann ist schon wieder etwas unterwegs, das wahrscheinlich dann so gegen 20 Uhr runter kommt.

Ich denke ich bleibe dabei eine Runde auf 2 Beinen um den Rhein zu drehen.


----------



## moses3k (27. Juni 2013)

Ich würde auch bei Regen fahren. Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Atzenpogo (27. Juni 2013)

Peter und ich sind am Start. Durch einen kleinen Schauer werdern wir evtl wohl durchmüssen..


----------



## moses3k (27. Juni 2013)

Oh nein. Muss noch was für einen Kunden fertig machen. Kann doch nicht mitfahren. Grrmpfff..


----------



## QBE84 (27. Juni 2013)

Folgende Tour in Willingen ist zwar etwas weiter weg hört sich aber Interessant an.
Willinger Trail Quartett, 60km 1585hm und 39% Trail Anteil.
Vorteil ist dass die Strecke ausgeschildert ist und man somit kein Problem mit der Orientierung haben sollte.
Vlt wäre das ja auch was für ne Tagestour ?^^
http://www.biken-willingen.de/mountainbike/touren/tour-45-willinger-trail-quartett/


----------



## klee84 (28. Juni 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Folgende Tour in Willingen ist zwar etwas weiter weg hört sich aber Interessant an.
> Willinger Trail Quartett, 60km 1585hm und 39% Trail Anteil.
> Vorteil ist dass die Strecke ausgeschildert ist und man somit kein Problem mit der Orientierung haben sollte.
> Vlt wäre das ja auch was für ne Tagestour ?^^
> http://www.biken-willingen.de/mountainbike/touren/tour-45-willinger-trail-quartett/



das hört sich wirklich gut an!!! Sollten wir mal im Auge behalten


----------



## aceofspades (29. Juni 2013)

Morgen wetter mal wieder top - werde moregen ein Stück des Rheinsteig angehen - das erste Drittel ist eh das schönste -  sind dann so 30 bis 40km dann runter zum Rhein und gemütlich zurück oder auch mit dem Zug.
Wer Lust hat Treffpunkt Bahnhof Bad Honnef 12:00


----------



## moses3k (30. Juni 2013)

Komme mit. Aber wo ist Bahnhof Bad Honnef? Hab das auf google Maps nicht gefunden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (30. Juni 2013)

Direkt am Rhein - grosser Platz - ich glaube das ist auch die Endstelle der S-Bahn  kannst nix falsch machen - schicke dir noch eine PN mit Handy Nummer 
PS: Marc ist auch dabei


----------



## moses3k (30. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön. Dann bis gleich. Hoffe dass ich heute mithalten kann. Gestern schon 95 km gekurbelt


----------



## aceofspades (30. Juni 2013)

War ein netter Sonntag-Nachmittag. Hat Spass gemacht - falls meine Daten stimmen haben wir 60km / 700hm gemacht.
War jedenfalls mal etwas anderes und wo es ein Bier gibt wissen wir jetzt auch   gerne mal wieder


----------



## moses3k (30. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## klee84 (1. Juli 2013)

Die Treppen sehen nach Spass aus


----------



## aceofspades (1. Juli 2013)

Hab gerade mit Tobi gesprochen - wie wäre es morgen mit ner Tour zur Wahnbachtalsperre ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (1. Juli 2013)

Wie weit ist denn das?


----------



## snail (1. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> War ein netter Sonntag-Nachmittag. Hat Spass gemacht - falls meine Daten stimmen haben wir 60km / 700hm gemacht.
> War jedenfalls mal etwas anderes und wo es ein Bier gibt wissen wir jetzt auch   gerne mal wieder


Also laut meinem runnkeeper, 53 km und 1000hm  
Gruss Marc


----------



## snail (1. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit Tobi gesprochen - wie wäre es morgen mit ner Tour zur Wahnbachtalsperre ??


Hört sich gut an  Bin dabei


----------



## Goldsprint (1. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei! Ich komm diesmal mit meinem Specialized.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (1. Juli 2013)

Letztes mal waren es zur Wahnbachtalsperre und Rückfahrt an der Sieg ca. 50km, das war aber letzes Jahr und wir müssen nicht an der Sieg lang fahren.


----------



## punktfritz (1. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit Tobi gesprochen - wie wäre es morgen mit ner Tour zur Wahnbachtalsperre ??


 
Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Schade, die Tour wäre ich auch gerne mal gefahren. ich wünsche euch viel Spass.

Fährt denn heute jemand eine Anfängertour?


----------



## QBE84 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei! Bleibts dann aber auch bei 18 Uhr wie gehabt ?


----------



## Boldwing (1. Juli 2013)

Wie lange brauchen wir denn so für die Tour ?


----------



## klee84 (1. Juli 2013)

bin leider immer noch verletzungsbedingt (Schulter) raus... könnte 
Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß!!!


----------



## aceofspades (1. Juli 2013)

Ja 18:00 wie immer - denke dass wir schon die 3 Std brauchen  - wie immer halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (2. Juli 2013)

Schlagr vor dass wir das mit Wahnbachtalsperre heute lassen -zu nass - ohne Todestrail lohnt es sich nicht. Vielleicht was fürs WE mit HoShiMing


----------



## Nabenschaltung (2. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Schlagr vor dass wir das mit Wahnbachtalsperre heute lassen -zu nass - ohne Todestrail lohnt es sich nicht. Vielleicht was fürs WE mit HoShiMing



Also Standardrunde durch's 7GB ?


----------



## snail (2. Juli 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Also Standardrunde durch's 7GB ?


sieht so aus


----------



## snail (4. Juli 2013)

Fährt jemand heute?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (4. Juli 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Fährt jemand heute?



Ich würde heute mitfahren.


----------



## snail (4. Juli 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Ich würde heute mitfahren.


okay dann sind wir schon mal 2


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juli 2013)

Bin noch am überlegen ???


----------



## neska (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo, bin neu in dem Forum / Treff und überlege heute mitzufahren ... ich hoffe es wird nicht zu nass ??? Habt Ihr vor, heute Strecken zu fahren die matschig sind? Bin ja halt ein Weichei ...


----------



## snail (4. Juli 2013)

neska schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu in dem Forum / Treff und überlege heute mitzufahren ... ich hoffe es wird nicht zu nass ??? Habt Ihr vor, heute Strecken zu fahren die matschig sind? Bin ja halt ein Weichei ...


Hallo Neska,
entscheiden wir dynamisch, da man nie genau sagen kann was trocken ode fahrbar ist! Aber generell würde ich sagen, das wir etwas Matsch abbekommen werden, auch wenn wir "nur" auf den Waldautobahnen fahren sollten. Schultzbleche sind heute sicherlich von Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neska (4. Juli 2013)

Bin heute dabei


----------



## QBE84 (4. Juli 2013)

War eine schöne Tour heut!

Hab mir nur meine 2. Zecke geholt


----------



## klee84 (5. Juli 2013)

Hinterradversetzen und Bikekontrolle vom Feinsten
[ame="http://vimeo.com/68488757"]Man without nerves on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## QBE84 (5. Juli 2013)

Ja der kanns 

Wie siehts denn nun aus mit Sonntag ? 
Hätte Bock auf ne (Tages)tour , Wahnbachthalsperre wurde ja mal erwähnt. Das Wetter soll ja super werden !
Also wie schauts aus ?^^


----------



## -ernie- (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen...

Habe es jetzt endlich auch mal geschafft mich hier anzumelden. Hätte diesen Sonntag Lust und Zeit mitzukommen. Kenne mich nur leider überhaupt nicht aus...


----------



## Foub (6. Juli 2013)

Wird bei mir wohl noch ne Ecke dauern, bis ich wieder aufs Bike steigen kann, wenn ich mir die Farben so ansehe, die mein Bein mittlerweile annimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (6. Juli 2013)

Sonntag zur Wahnbachtalsperre sollten wir mal ins Auge fassen, ich weiß selbst aber auch nicht mehr 100% wie man da hin kam. 13 Uhr an der langen Bank könnten wir ja für morgen schonmal festhalten, ich denke Marc wollte auch noch mit und ich glaub er weiß wie man hin kam.

 @Foub: Was hast du denn wieder angestellt?


----------



## Boldwing (6. Juli 2013)

Ich melde mich auch mal an ^^ für 13 uhr an der langen bank. Wie lange dauert die tour so im schnitt ?


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich morgen eher in die Eifel, aber wenn ihr euch schon so auf die Wahnbachtalsperre entschieden habt, dann bin ich auch gerne dabei.
Hoffe nur dass der HoShiMing schon einigermassen trocken ist. 
Schlage vor dass wir uns schon relative früh treffen - wie wäre es mit 11:00


----------



## Nabenschaltung (6. Juli 2013)

11 Uhr würde bei mir auch passen


----------



## Boldwing (6. Juli 2013)

Ich versuche es auch mal zu schaffen ^^  - wie lange dauert die tour denn erfahrungsgemäß ?


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2013)

Wie ist denn die definition von "Tagestour" ?? 

Ich denke wird dann schon später Nachmittag bis wir zurück sind


----------



## Foub (6. Juli 2013)

@Nabenschaltung

Hab mich Willingen auf der Downhill etwas zerlegt


----------



## QBE84 (6. Juli 2013)

um 11 Uhr morgen bin ich auch dabei an der langen Bank dann wie immer!


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2013)

Leute, komme gerade aus dem KF von einer kleinen Abendrunde zurück. 
Wer da glaubt das mit dem Schlamm wäre vorbei, der irrt.
Sehe schon wieder aus wie S..
Anyhow, na dann bis morgen - und jetzt ein Bier ;-)


----------



## snail (6. Juli 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> 11 Uhr würde bei mir auch passen



Bin dabei, 1100 bei T-Mobile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (6. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Leute, komme gerade aus dem KF von einer kleinen Abendrunde zurück.
> Wer da glaubt das mit dem Schlamm wäre vorbei, der irrt.
> Sehe schon wieder aus wie S..
> Anyhow, na dann bis morgen - und jetzt ein Bier ;-)



Tja hoffe das es morgen noch ein bißchen mehr abtrocknen  anderenfalls sehen wir halt wie Sau aus


----------



## QBE84 (6. Juli 2013)

Sind wir doch gewohnt  Mein Rad steht hier auch noch ungeputzt von Donnerstag. Wird bestimmt ne gute Tour , das Wetter macht noch mehr bock aufs Biken


----------



## Boldwing (7. Juli 2013)

und ich bin mal wieder raus ...


----------



## aceofspades (7. Juli 2013)

War ne schöne Tour heute - aber jetzt hab ich erst einmal schwere Beine 

Hab mal die Tracks zusammen addiert - wenn´s denn stimmt komme ich auf 90km ( mit An/Abfahrt) bei 880hm

war alles drin heute inklusive Rückwärst Salto - leider nicht gestanden 

hier noch ne kleine Bilder-Auswahl


----------



## QBE84 (7. Juli 2013)

Ja war ne super Tour, hat Spaß gemacht. Und die Pause mit Weizen und co tat auch gut


----------



## Deleted 279351 (7. Juli 2013)

Top Tour  hat Spaß gemacht. Gerne demnächst wieder.


----------



## snail (7. Juli 2013)

Hat super viel Spass gemacht. War richtig gut heute! @Gerd: hatte 92km und 1200 hm auf der Uhr, sollte dann passen mit deinen Berechnungen!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (8. Juli 2013)

Ja Mega Tour, gerne wieder.
Demnächst mach ich Blei-Gewichte an die Gabel, dann passieren keine Saltos mehr


----------



## VonBirne (8. Juli 2013)

so Leute, nach ein paar persölichen Problemchen und 2 blöden Verletzungen, denke ich, wieder fit fürs MTB zu sein  Hat heute bei dem schönen Wetter spontan jemand Lust, ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (8. Juli 2013)

Ich würde heute Abend fahren. Aber erst so gegen 19:00 oder 19:30..


----------



## VonBirne (8. Juli 2013)

Wenn du 19:00 schaffen würdest, wäre mir das lieber, aber im Notfall würde auch 19:30 gehen..


----------



## -ernie- (8. Juli 2013)

War wirklich schön gestern. Nochmals danke fürs Guiden und Warten ;-)
Wie sieht's mit morgen aus?!


----------



## QBE84 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich bin doch noch in BN und würde morgen fahren falls mein Bike ready ist. Muss mir morgen mal nen neuen Steuersatz einbauen da meiner recht rau läuft. Aber ich denke ich bin am Start.


----------



## snail (8. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Goldsprint (8. Juli 2013)

Ich komm auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (8. Juli 2013)

am Start


----------



## punktfritz (9. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## QBE84 (9. Juli 2013)

Hab mein Rad grad in die Werkstatt gegeben. Mit ein wneig Glück ist es heuet Nachmittag fertig. Sollte es fertig sein versuche ich bis 18:05 da zu sein andernfalls fahrt ohne mich


----------



## aceofspades (9. Juli 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Hab mein Rad grad in die Werkstatt gegeben. Mit ein wneig Glück ist es heuet Nachmittag fertig. Sollte es fertig sein versuche ich bis 18:05 da zu sein andernfalls fahrt ohne mich



Steuersatz ist doch ne Kleinigkeit - sollte schnell gehen


----------



## Nabenschaltung (9. Juli 2013)

Da sich hier so zahlreiche Mitfahrer melden, bin ich auch dabei, hatte schon überlegt mal bei Uwe's Truppe rein zu schauen.


----------



## snail (9. Juli 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Da sich hier so zahlreiche Mitfahrer melden, bin ich auch dabei, hatte schon überlegt mal bei Uwe's Truppe rein zu schauen.


Wie kommst dann das du dann doch bei uns mit fährst?   Was hat deine Meinung beinflußt?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (9. Juli 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Wie kommst dann das du dann doch bei uns mit fährst?   Was hat deine Meinung beinflußt?



Ich weiß es selbst nicht genau, Bauchgefühl würd ich sagen.


----------



## gerdu (9. Juli 2013)

...unser schlechter Ruf eilt uns wohl voraus


----------



## QBE84 (9. Juli 2013)

Ja Steuersatz wechseln ist nicht das Thema das stimmt schon. Allerdings hab ich kein Werkzeug zum einpressen der Lagerschalen, sonst hätte ich es selber gemacht


----------



## night2345 (9. Juli 2013)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (10. Juli 2013)

Kleine Wochenplanung : hätte jemand Lust am Sonntag nach Stromberg mit zu kommen ?
Erst mal schauen wieviele Leute Lust haben,  dann schauen wie wir das mit den Autos hin bekommen

Das Wetter wird einfach nicht mehr besser - also gibt es keinen Grund zu warten


----------



## Goldsprint (10. Juli 2013)

Ja klar!


----------



## snail (10. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Kleine Wochenplanung : hätte jemand Lust am Sonntag nach Stromberg mit zu kommen ?
> Erst mal schauen wieviele Leute Lust haben,  dann schauen wie wir das mit den Autos hin bekommen
> 
> Das Wetter wird einfach nicht mehr besser - also gibt es keinen Grund zu warten



Wäre dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. Juli 2013)

Bei Stromberg bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## berghochbremser (10. Juli 2013)

Moin ,ich melde mich zurrück!

 Werde morgen 18 Uhr ne runde drehen. Muss das neue spielzeug testen.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. Juli 2013)

Morgen ist ja wie immer Standardrunde angesagt, ich bin dabei und bringe noch einen Kollegen mit sofern der sein Rad nicht vergisst.


----------



## snail (10. Juli 2013)

Bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## Goldsprint (10. Juli 2013)

Ich auch ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (10. Juli 2013)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Moin ,ich melde mich zurrück!
> 
> Werde morgen 18 Uhr ne runde drehen. Muss das neue spielzeug testen.
> 
> Wer kommt mit?



Hey, Max - welcome back  - werden morgen unsere Standart Runde drehen  - mal sehen ob du es noch kannst  
Als Wiedereinsteiger bist du ja bei den Anfängern gold richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punktfritz (11. Juli 2013)

komme auch mit.


----------



## gerdu (11. Juli 2013)

...ich versuchs auch mal


----------



## moses3k (11. Juli 2013)

Schaffe es nicht pünktlich um 18:00. wenn ihr 10 min warten könnt bin ich dabei


----------



## aceofspades (12. Juli 2013)

moses3k schrieb:


> Schaffe es nicht pünktlich um 18:00. wenn ihr 10 min warten könnt bin ich dabei



Sorry , wir haben 5 min gewartet und sind dann los - bitte einfach mal pünktlich sein )


----------



## aceofspades (12. Juli 2013)

Stromberg : wir benötigen noach heute ne klare Bestätigung wer jetzt mit nach Stromberg kommt ,  damit wir das planen können. 
bis jetzt fix : Marc und ich
To be confirmed : Tabi , Marcel
Open : ????

bitte um kurzr Bestätigung


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Juli 2013)

Ich würde gerne mitkommen. Allerdings habe ich am WE noch einige wichtige Sachen zu erledigen.
Ich bin schon auf euren Bericht gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (12. Juli 2013)

Ich wünsch euch übrigens viel Spaß!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Stromberg : wir benötigen noach heute ne klare Bestätigung wer jetzt mit nach Stromberg kommt ,  damit wir das planen können.
> bis jetzt fix : Marc und ich
> To be confirmed : Tabi , Marcel
> Open : ????
> ...



Da demnächst mein Umzug ansteht, werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich am Sonntag mit meinem Vermieter noch einige Dinge klären, von daher bin ich leider nun doch nicht dabei.
Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und macht auch mal ein paar Fotos.


----------



## klee84 (12. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Stromberg : wir benötigen noach heute ne klare Bestätigung wer jetzt mit nach Stromberg kommt ,  damit wir das planen können.
> bis jetzt fix : Marc und ich
> To be confirmed : Tabi , Marcel
> Open : ????
> ...



Ich wäre sooo gerne dabei  Klausuren und Schulter sind hier die Spaßverderber 
Wünsche euch super Trails und viel Spaß!!!


----------



## snail (15. Juli 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen ne Runde im 7GB, wäre dabei!


----------



## Luanna (16. Juli 2013)

Gerne! Bin dabei!


----------



## Omalos (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch vielleicht Lust auf eine Ausfahrt kommenden Sonntag? Könnte gerne auch eine längere Sache werden.

Sollte man kommenden Sonntag wegen der Wanderer das 7GB (und dann in Eifel, Westerwald fahren) eher nur als Startpunkt nutzen? 

Grüße


----------



## snail (16. Juli 2013)

Omalos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand von euch vielleicht Lust auf eine Ausfahrt kommenden Sonntag? Könnte gerne auch eine längere Sache werden.
> 
> ...



Ich bin raus, da ich nicht da bin.
Gruss Marc


----------



## Schuerfwunde (16. Juli 2013)

Bin heute auch am Start.


----------



## night2345 (16. Juli 2013)

Bin auch heute dabei


----------



## Foub (16. Juli 2013)

Bin dann mal raus. So bis... Herbst :[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (16. Juli 2013)

Foub schrieb:


> Bin dann mal raus. So bis... Herbst :[



Du machst Sachen, wo war es denn? Willingen Bikepark? 
Und überhaupt was genau hast du gemacht?


----------



## Foub (16. Juli 2013)

Jo, Willingen. Auf der Downhill. 

Der Sturz an sich war nicht mal sonderlich spektakulär. Hab mich irgendwie vom Bike katapultiert und bin einfach sau dämlich gelandet. Ergebnis sind nun zwei gerissene Menisken, sowie ein gerissenes Kreuzband :/


----------



## Nabenschaltung (17. Juli 2013)

Foub schrieb:


> Jo, Willingen. Auf der Downhill.
> 
> Der Sturz an sich war nicht mal sonderlich spektakulär. Hab mich irgendwie vom Bike katapultiert und bin einfach sau dämlich gelandet. Ergebnis sind nun zwei gerissene Menisken, sowie ein gerissenes Kreuzband :/



Das klingt ja übel, gute Besserung.


----------



## snail (17. Juli 2013)

Foub schrieb:


> Jo, Willingen. Auf der Downhill.
> 
> Der Sturz an sich war nicht mal sonderlich spektakulär. Hab mich irgendwie vom Bike katapultiert und bin einfach sau dämlich gelandet. Ergebnis sind nun zwei gerissene Menisken, sowie ein gerissenes Kreuzband :/


Gute Besserung


----------



## Foub (17. Juli 2013)

Thx :>


----------



## QBE84 (17. Juli 2013)

@ Foub gute Besserung!

Wer fährt denn morgen ? Je nachdem wie fit ich bin und wenn ich rechtzeitig wieder in der Heimat bin fahre ich mit.
Grüße aus Tirol


----------



## Nabenschaltung (18. Juli 2013)

Ich werde heute nicht fahren, bin nachher noch wo eingeladen. Samstag würde ich aber gerne eine Runde drehen, da das der einzige Tag noch ist an dem ich diese Woche Zeit hab zum fahren.


----------



## Omalos (18. Juli 2013)

Übermorgen (Samstag) kann ich leider nicht. Wie sieht es Freitag Spätnachmittag/Abend aus? Fährt da jemand? 

Grüße


----------



## snail (18. Juli 2013)

Bin heute auch raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzenpogo (18. Juli 2013)

Ich wäre heute dabei


----------



## Cklax (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Bin neu nach Bonn gezogen und suche ne Gruppe mit der man bisschen biken kann. 
Fahre erst seit 2 Monaten aktiv Mountainbike aber bin ausdauertechnisch fit.

Gruß 
Chris


----------



## aceofspades (20. Juli 2013)

Hi Chris, einfach mal vorbei kommen  -  unsere regulären Touren finden immer Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18:00 Uhr statt.
Treffpunkt   T-Mobile  Campus an der langen Bank (Landgrabenweg Ecke Schiessbergweg)


----------



## QBE84 (21. Juli 2013)

Fährt heute jemand ?


----------



## Goldsprint (21. Juli 2013)

OMG! WTF!? Es gibt einen neuen Spielplatz, ganz hier in der Nähe!

http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...bikepark-packen-alle-kraeftig-mit-an-1.621461


----------



## Goldsprint (21. Juli 2013)

OMG! WTF!? Es gibt einen neuen Spielplatz, ganz hier in der Nähe! 

http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...bikepark-packen-alle-kraeftig-mit-an-1.621461


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand interesse morgen zu fahren? Würde eine gemüdliche Runde vorschlagen, da es etwas warm ist


----------



## Goldsprint (22. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr mit ð

Und gemÃ¼tlich klingt gut!


----------



## Cklax (22. Juli 2013)

wäre dabei für morgen


----------



## aceofspades (22. Juli 2013)

Leute, ich komme morgen nun endgültig aus dem Krankenhaus raus.
Bin aber noch n paar Wochen raus  ,  da ich unter Dropen ( legale natürlich) stehe

bis dahin - und genießt die Zeit ohne den Schinder


----------



## Goldsprint (22. Juli 2013)

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## klee84 (22. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Leute, ich komme morgen nun endgültig aus dem Krankenhaus raus.
> Bin aber noch n paar Wochen raus  ,  da ich unter Dropen ( legale natürlich) stehe
> 
> bis dahin - und genießt die Zeit ohne den Schinder



Oh man...wenn schon dann richtig, wie??  GUTE u BALDIGE BESSERUNG!!


----------



## -ernie- (22. Juli 2013)

Ich bin morgen wohl auch wieder dabei 
  @ACEofspaces: Weiterhin gute Besserung!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Leute, ich komme morgen nun endgültig aus dem Krankenhaus raus.
> Bin aber noch n paar Wochen raus  ,  da ich unter Dropen ( legale natürlich) stehe
> 
> bis dahin - und genießt die Zeit ohne den Schinder


 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Atzenpogo (22. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Leute, ich komme morgen nun endgültig aus dem Krankenhaus raus.
> Bin aber noch n paar Wochen raus  ,  da ich unter Dropen ( legale natürlich) stehe
> 
> bis dahin - und genießt die Zeit ohne den Schinder



mann, mann... Gute Besserung weiterhin!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. Juli 2013)

@ACE: Auch von mir gute Besserung.
@all: Ich bin heute Abend auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (23. Juli 2013)

fährt heut denn wer ?


----------



## snail (23. Juli 2013)

Boldwing schrieb:


> fährt heut denn wer ?


ich zähle 5 Personen, mit mir


----------



## Boldwing (23. Juli 2013)

nice   dann bis gleich um 18 an der bank


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo hier der verspätete Bericht von unserer Ausfahrt nach Stromberg.

Stromberg liegt direkt an der A61 und von Bonn sind es ca. 130km 
Man parkt am Besten am Parkplatz P5 ( Golfplatz) dann hat man erst ein bisschen zum  Einrollen über leichte Trails bis zum Einstieg des "Wild Hog Trails)

Konzept:
*1.* es gibt einen  *Rundkurs* ca.6km über leichte Trails durch den Wald
*2. " Wild Hog Trail"* : etwas was wir fahren können - sehr sehr flowig über Steilkurven, kleine Sprünge, kleine Schanzen, Felsen, Wurzeln, und Holzbrücken - sehr sehr flowig und geil geil !!!
*3. " No Joke Trail"* : bitte nicht fahren - ich weiß wovon ich rede
*4. technisches Übungsgelände* : sehr zu empfehlen !! gut für Schwerpunkts-Übungen und richtige Position auf dem Rad !!

also Marc und ich sind da hin und hatten richtig Spaß - wir sind den Wild Hog 3 mal gefahren.
beim ersten mal - vorsichtig - alles gechecked wie es aussieht, wie/wo man fahren kann, wo man landet etc.
beim 2 mal mit richtig Gas, voll in die Kurven rein, die Schanzen mitgenommen und runter gebrettert - geil !!
beim 3 mal die eine oder andere grosse Schanze mit genommen - man merkt dann beim Landen wie die Knie den Schwung richtig abfedern (wie beim Skifahren goil )
wir waren auch auf dem Übungsgelände und haben da doch fast ne Stunde verbracht - ist wirklich zu empfehlen und macht auch Spaß.

hier noch ne paar Bilder ( die geile Stellen sind nicht dabei - da muste ich fahren, nicht knipsen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Juli 2013)

Hey Ace, das hört sich super an, beim nächstem mal wäre ich gerne dabei!


----------



## klee84 (23. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hallo hier der verspätete Bericht von unserer Ausfahrt nach Stromberg.



Cool, das sieht nach Spass aus! Danke für den Bericht!!


----------



## Goldsprint (23. Juli 2013)

Hier ein Technik-Tip: Gabel richtig einstellen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## QBE84 (23. Juli 2013)

Das liest sich gut und sieht gut aus  Ich will auch mal dahin, ich würd sagen wir planen nochmal ne 2. Fahrt dann bin ich auch dabei.
Das mit dem KH ist natürlich nicht schön, gute Besserung!

Ich hoffe ich bin Donnerstag rechtzeitig aus FFM zurück dann fahre ich am DO.


----------



## snail (24. Juli 2013)

Kurzes Update zur schönen Tour von gestern, ca. 1000hm  und 37,5 km
Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzenpogo (24. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hallo hier der verspätete Bericht von unserer Ausfahrt nach Stromberg.
> 
> Stromberg liegt direkt an der A61 und von Bonn sind es ca. 130km
> Man parkt am Besten am Parkplatz P5 ( Golfplatz) dann hat man erst ein bisschen zum  Einrollen über leichte Trails bis zum Einstieg des "Wild Hog Trails)
> ...



sieht sehr cool aus!!


----------



## snail (25. Juli 2013)

Hat heute jemand Interesse eine Runde zu fahren, wäre dabei?


----------



## Goldsprint (25. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Atzenpogo (25. Juli 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## QBE84 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich denke ich werds net schaffen bis um 18 , bin noch in Frankfurt!
Aber ich hätte sehr sehr großen Bock aufs biken  Aber läuft ja nicht weg


----------



## snail (25. Juli 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werds net schaffen bis um 18 , bin noch in Frankfurt!
> Aber ich hätte sehr sehr großen Bock aufs biken  Aber läuft ja nicht weg


Vielleicht am Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (25. Juli 2013)

Ich komme heute auch mit.


----------



## moses3k (25. Juli 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## moses3k (25. Juli 2013)

Ups, es regnet


----------



## Boldwing (25. Juli 2013)

wurde hete von einer oma von fahrbahn gedrängt und habe mich gemault. sitze daheim und lecke meine wunden


----------



## snail (25. Juli 2013)

Boldwing schrieb:


> wurde hete von einer oma von fahrbahn gedrängt und habe mich gemault. sitze daheim und lecke meine wunden


Gute Besserung


----------



## aceofspades (25. Juli 2013)

mannn, fahrt doch nicht soviel  - ich wrde ganz kribelig


----------



## Nabenschaltung (25. Juli 2013)

Wenn man dem Radar glauben schenken mag, dann ist der Spuk spätestens um 17 Uhr vorbei.
Einfach mal abwarten und dann kann man ja immer noch kurzfristig entscheiden oder einfach auf morgen schieben.


----------



## snail (25. Juli 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Wenn man dem Radar glauben schenken mag, dann ist der Spuk spätestens um 17 Uhr vorbei.
> Einfach mal abwarten und dann kann man ja immer noch kurzfristig entscheiden oder einfach auf morgen schieben.


Haben noch 2, 5 h, dann sollte es wieder gehen  und etwas Wasser von oben ist bei den Temperaturen auch nicht verkehrt!


----------



## Atzenpogo (25. Juli 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Haben noch 2, 5 h, dann sollte es wieder gehen  und etwas Wasser von oben ist bei den Temperaturen auch nicht verkehrt!



Ganz meine Meinung! So lange es nicht blitzt von oben..


----------



## Nabenschaltung (25. Juli 2013)

Die Sonne kommt raus und der Regen ist weg. Bis gleich um 18 Uhr dann ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (25. Juli 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Die Sonne kommt raus und der Regen ist weg. Bis gleich um 18 Uhr dann ;-)


dito


----------



## Atzenpogo (25. Juli 2013)

snail schrieb:


> dito


jep


----------



## night2345 (26. Juli 2013)

falls wer lust hat, wollte morgen so um 11 fahren


----------



## snail (29. Juli 2013)

Kurze Frage in die Runde, wer fährt morgen?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (29. Juli 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde, wer fährt morgen?



Ich


----------



## aceofspades (29. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Cklax (29. Juli 2013)

bin dabei wenn ich es schaffe. muss noch ein kumpel helfen


----------



## QBE84 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich bin morgen auch wieder am Start! freu mich schon


----------



## -ernie- (29. Juli 2013)

Hoffe, dass ich es auch zeitlich schaffe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo Jeanette!

Leider habe ich deinen Forums-Namen vergessen. Wegen der absenkbaren Sattelstütze würde ich daher vorschlagen, du meldest dich bei mir per PN.

@all: Ich bin heute nicht dabei.

Beste Grüße
Marcel


----------



## punktfritz (30. Juli 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde, wer fährt morgen?


 bin auch dabei


----------



## Boldwing (30. Juli 2013)

schaffe es Zeitlich leider nicht


----------



## Cklax (30. Juli 2013)

bin leider doch raus für heute.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (30. Juli 2013)

bin auch am start heute


----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. Juli 2013)

Wollt ihr auch bei dem Regen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (30. Juli 2013)

sind noch 2h, lass uns mal so gegen 17:30 schauen. Regen wird schon weniger


----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. Juli 2013)

Okay machen wir so.


----------



## moses3k (30. Juli 2013)

Wäre auch dabei


----------



## QBE84 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich würde auch bei leichtem Regen fahren, es ist ja warm und ich muss meine Regenjacke mal testen 
Schaun wir mal was 17:30 so los ist.


----------



## aceofspades (30. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr dann morgen lieber im KF - im Sommer muss man nicht im Regen fahren , da hat es genügend schöne Tage


----------



## snail (30. Juli 2013)

Kurze Frage in die Runde, Wie siehts morgen aus, gibt Sonne , daher würde ich eher vorschlagen morgen zu fahren, habe heute keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht! @ACE: KF oder 7GB?


----------



## QBE84 (30. Juli 2013)

Morgen könnte auch passen aber kann ich nicht sicher sagen da ich um 17 Uhr noch nen Termin habe.

Würde jemand als Alternative schwimmen gehen heute ? also Hallenbad! 

Ansonsten guck ich gleich nochmal wies aussieht vlt fahr ich auch heute


----------



## moses3k (30. Juli 2013)

Ich kann nur heute


----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. Juli 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde, Wie siehts morgen aus, gibt Sonne , daher würde ich eher vorschlagen morgen zu fahren, habe heute keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht! @ACE: KF oder 7GB?



Ich wollte auch grad vorschlagen morgen zu fahren. Für heute bin ich somit raus und komme dann morgen mit. KF oder 7GB ist mir beides Recht.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (30. Juli 2013)

wenn 17:30 quasi nichts mehr von oben kommt, würde ich schon fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punktfritz (30. Juli 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde, Wie siehts morgen aus, gibt Sonne , daher würde ich eher vorschlagen morgen zu fahren, habe heute keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht! @ACE: KF oder 7GB?


Ich bin heute rausieber morgen


----------



## -ernie- (30. Juli 2013)

Schade. Hätte es zeitlich heute doch noch geschafft. Wollt ihr dann also Mi und Do fahren??


----------



## snail (30. Juli 2013)

-ernie- schrieb:


> Schade. Hätte es zeitlich heute doch noch geschafft. Wollt ihr dann also Mi und Do fahren??


Glaube Jens fährt noch heute um 18:00! Ich fahre morgen mit Gerd und Tobi im KF


----------



## moses3k (30. Juli 2013)

Cool, also fahren wir?


----------



## -ernie- (30. Juli 2013)

Da ich auch lieber bei schönem Wetter unterwegs bin, bin ich ggf. morgen am Start und für heute raus. Der KF beginnt ja quasi direkt hinter meiner Haustür


----------



## moses3k (30. Juli 2013)

Wer fährt denn jetzt heute?


----------



## QBE84 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich bin für heute auch raus.
Wenn ich es morgen schaffe bin ich dabei, dann am liebsten 7 GB aber KF wäre mal was "neues".
Donnerstag solls ja auch sehr sommerlich werden.


----------



## klee84 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich meld mich jetzt schon mal für Donnerstag an


----------



## QBE84 (30. Juli 2013)

> Ich meld mich jetzt schon mal für Donnerstag an


sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (31. Juli 2013)

so ich nehme mir auch vor morgen mitzufahren


----------



## QBE84 (31. Juli 2013)

Wenns heute in den KF geht, wo und wann ist dann Treffpunkt ? hatte was von 18:30 gehört ?!


----------



## aceofspades (31. Juli 2013)

Ist noch in dikussion - aber guter treffpunkt wäre friesdorf zentrum  - auf dem marktplatz vor dem Edeka - kann man nicht verfehlen - treffpunkt 18:30 wäre ok
Aber finales GO steht noch aus


----------



## QBE84 (31. Juli 2013)

okay
18:30 da wär ich dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (31. Juli 2013)

Ich wäre heute um 18:30 auch dabei.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (31. Juli 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ist noch in dikussion - aber guter treffpunkt wäre friesdorf zentrum  - auf dem marktplatz vor dem Edeka - kann man nicht verfehlen - treffpunkt 18:30 wäre ok
> Aber finales GO steht noch aus



Bin dabei, weiß aber nicht ob ich den Edeka in Downtown Friesdorf ohne Hilfe finde. Haste mal googlemaps Koordinaten oder eine Adresse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (31. Juli 2013)

Bin Dabei


----------



## Schuerfwunde (31. Juli 2013)

so ich den richtigen Edeka finde, bin ich auch dabei


----------



## gerdu (31. Juli 2013)

..es soll da so eine "Edekafinder-App" geben.

Mist, Urlaub quasi vorbei......

Uwe


----------



## QBE84 (31. Juli 2013)

Google bietet folgende Option....könnte es der Edeka an Punkt A sein ?

https://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-...f,+Bonn&ei=ZQD5UbPHEoeOO_KVgJgE&ved=0CJoBELYD

@ Tobi ich könnt auch um 18 Uhr bei dir sein dann könnten wir zusammen dahin fahren.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (31. Juli 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Google bietet folgende Option....könnte es der Edeka an Punkt A sein ?



Dein Punkt A liegt an der Friedrichstraße 1, 06343 Mansfeld. Das wäre mir für heute Abend zu weit...


----------



## QBE84 (31. Juli 2013)

> Dein Punkt A liegt an der Friedrichstraße 1, 06343 Mansfeld. Das wäre mir für heute Abend zu weit...



Ich habs grad korrigiert  Google wollt nicht so wie ich wollte^^


----------



## Deleted 218042 (31. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht der hier?

https://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-...8024&ei=XP_4UaegFcblOsyBgeAP&ved=0CJwBEPwSMAs


----------



## Deleted 218042 (31. Juli 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Ich habs grad korrigiert  Google wollt nicht so wie ich wollte^^



Ah, ok. Auf den hätte ich auch getippt...


----------



## QBE84 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube dir ist mit dem Link der selbe Fehler wie mir unterlaufen...klick mal drauf


----------



## zett78 (31. Juli 2013)

Junge Junge 

Klufterplatz, Bad Godesberg 53175 Bonn

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Klufterplatz,+Bad+Godesberg+53175+Bonn,+K%C3%B6ln,+Nordrhein-Westfalen&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=50.697858,7.126758&spn=0.010982,0.027874&sll=50.697993,7.127101&sspn=0.010982,0.027874&t=h&gl=de&hnear=Klufterplatz&z=16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (31. Juli 2013)

Jaja, den Edeka in Friesdorf Mitte zu finden ist gar nicht so leicht. 
Ich werde um 17:50 Uhr bei mir zuhause los fahren. @_QBE84_: Du weißt ja wo ich wohne, ich kenne den Weg dahin, kannst dich mir somit anschließen. 
@all: Wer sonst noch den Weg dahin nicht kennt, ich könnte um 18:05 Uhr kurz an der langen Bank vorbei kommen.


----------



## QBE84 (31. Juli 2013)

okay dann bin ich um 17:50 bei dir.


----------



## aceofspades (31. Juli 2013)

Annaberger str - ganz einfach - freisdorf ist nicht so gross


----------



## aceofspades (31. Juli 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Junge Junge
> 
> Klufterplatz, Bad Godesberg 53175 Bonn
> 
> https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Klufterplatz,+Bad+Godesberg+53175+Bonn,+K%C3%B6ln,+Nordrhein-Westfalen&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=50.697858,7.126758&spn=0.010982,0.027874&sll=50.697993,7.127101&sspn=0.010982,0.027874&t=h&gl=de&hnear=Klufterplatz&z=16



Nochmals für all : klufterplatz is et - an der annaberger str

Danke zett


----------



## aceofspades (1. August 2013)

Ok, jemand muss ja den Anfang machen - es haben schon ein paar Leute interesse bekundet
Also es wird wohl ne Tour heute geben.
Treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## berghochbremser (1. August 2013)

Dabei.


----------



## snail (1. August 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## QBE84 (1. August 2013)

Auch dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (1. August 2013)

Ä±ÇqÉp É¥ÉnÉ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (1. August 2013)

wenn ich die Chance habe, es pünktlich zu schaffen, bin ich auch dabei


----------



## -ernie- (3. August 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen? Aceofspades? Schuerfwunde? Die Rennradtour war heute und nicht morgen. Hätte also doch Zeit. Gerne auch Ahrtal oder so...


----------



## Schuerfwunde (3. August 2013)

Ja, morgen wird auf jeden Fall gefahren


----------



## aceofspades (3. August 2013)

Ja , das Trance ist wieder einsatzbereit.
Sehe eigentlich 2 mögliche Varianten - Ahrtal wenn Jens fährt oder wir fahren ein Stück des des Rheinsteigs was auch schön ist.
Was ust eure Wahl / Meinung ?


----------



## aceofspades (3. August 2013)

Wir fahren  morgen nen Teil des Rheinsteigs  - Treffpunkt ist  Bahnhof Ramersdorf um 11:00


----------



## Schuerfwunde (3. August 2013)

alles klar, bin da.
Oder 30min früher und wir machen noch Frühstück beim Gielgen? Ist gleich um die Ecke und ganz okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (3. August 2013)

Noch n Kaffee einwerfen - why not - also dann 10:30 wer noch n Kaffee mag


----------



## Schuerfwunde (3. August 2013)

Die haben Tische im Hof und da hast du auch die Bikes unter Kontrolle


----------



## aceofspades (3. August 2013)

Dann mal schaun - kenne das nicht ?!


----------



## -ernie- (4. August 2013)

Ich kann heute leider doch nicht mit euch fahren  

Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour!!!


----------



## QBE84 (4. August 2013)

Nabend zusammen, wie angesprochen hier ein paar Eindrücke aus dem kurzen aber sehr guten Bikeurlaub in der Zugspitzarena.


----------



## Goldsprint (4. August 2013)

Richtig schön! Da bekomm ich gleich Fernweh, außer bei der Steigung!


----------



## aceofspades (4. August 2013)

tolle Bilder - vielleicht nehmen wir das im August auch noch in Angriff


----------



## aceofspades (4. August 2013)

hier noch ein kleiner Bericht über unsere heutige Tour - Bilder gibt's heute leider keine, da so ein Dödel n Fotoapparat mit leeren Akkus dabei 
hatte. 

10:30 hatten Jens und ich uns in Ramersdorf getroffen - dann gabs erst einmal ein kleines zweites Frühstück

dann los, auf der Rhein Autobahn nach Bad Honnef 

Dann weiter hoch zum Einstieg des Rheinsteigs

sind dann so ca. 3 Std den Rheinsteig entlang gefahren, rauf und runter dabei kamen letztlich 60km/700hm zusammen.

Sind dann schließlich runter zum Rhein und zurück Richtung Bonn -
natürlich haben wir auch noch Halt im Biergarten in Unkel gemacht - das Bier hatten wir uns verdient  

War ne schöne Ganztages Tour - schöne Gegend, nette Eindrücke - gelungener Sonntag


----------



## snail (5. August 2013)

Wie siehts mit morgen aus, wer fährt mit?


----------



## berghochbremser (5. August 2013)

Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (5. August 2013)

dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (5. August 2013)

Wenn ich es schaffe, dann bin ich morgen auch dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (5. August 2013)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Schuerfwunde (5. August 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 218042 (6. August 2013)

Bin heute auch dabei.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (6. August 2013)

jepp auch mit am Start


----------



## snail (7. August 2013)

Ist morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## QBE84 (7. August 2013)

Ich bin wohl erst nächsten Dienstag wieder dabei.
GGF könnt man aber am Sonntag ne Tour fahren ? Ahrthal ?
Aber auchd a weiss ich noch nicht genau ob ich Zeit habe, denke am Freitag weiss ich das


----------



## Atzenpogo (8. August 2013)

Bin dabei heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (8. August 2013)

Ja wenn Atze dabei ist bin ich auch dabei


----------



## klee84 (8. August 2013)

auch dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (8. August 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## gerdu (8. August 2013)

ok ok, überredet!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. August 2013)

... und noch ein Platz für mich?


----------



## klee84 (8. August 2013)

Bin raus. Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -ernie- (9. August 2013)

Fährt jemand (ortskundiges) dieses WE?


----------



## aceofspades (9. August 2013)

Ich werde Sonntag sicherlich fahren - weiss noch nicht wo/wann - ich stells nochmals ein , falls du dich anschließen willst - bis dahin


----------



## QBE84 (10. August 2013)

Sonntag wär ich ggf auch dabei!


----------



## QBE84 (10. August 2013)

Wie siehts aus mit morgen ?


----------



## aceofspades (10. August 2013)

Werde morgen in die Ville aufbrechen -  das ist hauptsächlich Flachetappe  - paar schöne Trails um die Seen  - werden wohl so 80 km.
Flachetappe ist nicht jedermanns Sache - aber wenn sich jemand anschließen will - gerne


----------



## QBE84 (10. August 2013)

Wann willst du denn starten ?


----------



## aceofspades (10. August 2013)

Denke so um die 12:00


----------



## -ernie- (10. August 2013)

Ich käme wohl mit. Wo willst du/wollt ihr denn starten??


----------



## aceofspades (10. August 2013)

wie wäre es wenn wir und an folgender Stelle treffen, direkt an der Schänke - findet ihr das ? wie wäre es mit 12:00 ?


----------



## -ernie- (10. August 2013)

Find ich. Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (10. August 2013)

bin dabei, Flachetappe ist auch mal okay...und Trails sowieso


----------



## QBE84 (10. August 2013)

Okay finde ich auch
bis morgen um 12


----------



## QBE84 (11. August 2013)

Hi ich muss leider doch kurzfristig absagen, war gestern Abend noch aufm Geburtstag von Goldsprint und bin grad doch nicht so ganz fit 
Sorry aber am Dienstag bin ich dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (11. August 2013)

Dann gut Genesung )


----------



## aceofspades (11. August 2013)

hier ein kleiner Bericht unserer heutigen Tour durch die Ville.

Ernie und ich sind heute zusammen in die Ville aufgebrochen und haben dabei ne stramme Tour hingelegt - gut dass ich mein Anthem dabei hatte 
alles zusammen kamen so round about 95km zusammen. bei gefühlten null Höhenmeter
War halt ne typische Flachetappe, aber hat dennoch richtig Spass gemacht - Ernie hat den Wald kaputt gemacht (siehe Beweis-Foto)
, ne Biene hat mich in den Mund gestochen, haben uns durch n Rudel heulender wilder Hunde durchgekämpft und überlebt und ach ja - wir sind aus nem Biergarten geschmissen worden 
ja ja was auf einer solch kleinen Tour so alles passieren kann

demnächst mehr in diesem Theater 




























*Beweis-Foto : Ernie macht den Wald kaputt mit ihren fetten Reifen*


----------



## QBE84 (11. August 2013)

klingt nach ner Ereignisreichentour....die 95km hätt ich heut nicht gepackt glaub ich


----------



## snail (12. August 2013)

Wer fährt morgen mit?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. August 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen mit?



Ich bin dabei, könnte zwar etwas frisch von unten sein aber es bleibt zumindest von oben trocken.


----------



## aceofspades (13. August 2013)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (13. August 2013)

Dabei, sofern mein neues Tretlager rechtzeitig ankommt u sich auch fix einbauen lässt  sollte es nicht klappen, schreib ich nochmal.


----------



## aceofspades (13. August 2013)

Geht schnell - nur Abstandshalter beachten und richtig Fett reinschmieren


----------



## Steinschlag (13. August 2013)

Ich versuche es bis 1800 zu schaffen.

Bis hoffentlich gleich,

Chris


----------



## klee84 (14. August 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Dabei, sofern mein neues Tretlager rechtzeitig ankommt u sich auch fix einbauen lässt  sollte es nicht klappen, schreib ich nochmal.



Sorry...es kam rechtzeitig an, nur beim Einbau hab ich mich nicht so geschickt angestellt  hatte Tobi ne Nachricht geschickt, dass ihr nicht auf mich warten sollt, falls ich um 18Uhr nicht da bin. Er hatte nur leider das falsche Handy dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (14. August 2013)

Kein Thema - ist das Teil jetzt drin


----------



## QBE84 (14. August 2013)

Hab da mal ne Frage bzgl. Beleuchtung.
Welchen Scheinwerfer könnt ihr empfehlen ?
Hab da was von Sigma im Auge einmal mit 900 Lumen einmal mit 320. Ich vermute mal das 320 nicht ausreichen oder ?
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (14. August 2013)

Kauf dir ne Magic Shine und du bist glücklich! Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist die unschlagbar.


----------



## aceofspades (14. August 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage bzgl. Beleuchtung.
> Welchen Scheinwerfer könnt ihr empfehlen ?
> Hab da was von Sigma im Auge einmal mit 900 Lumen einmal mit 320. Ich vermute mal das 320 nicht ausreichen oder ?
> Danke schonmal



Da gibs nur einen Ansprechpartner : Dr. Jupp eingetragener Sachverständiger für Beleuchtungsfragen aller Art. 
Dieses Thema kommt jeden Herbst immer wieder hoch.
frag mal LeJupp dann bekommst du ne belastbare Antwort


----------



## aceofspades (14. August 2013)

PS: ich persönlich fahre mit 2 Lapen a 900 Watt 
Eine am Lenker und eine am Helm - das passt.
Ist aber alles recht subjektive .


----------



## QBE84 (14. August 2013)

Ganz genau, da es ja jetzt schon früher dunkel wird muss ich handeln 
Ich glaub der Jupp hatte mir mal ne Magic Shine geliehen die war echt gut.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. August 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> PS: ich persönlich fahre mit 2 Lapen a 900 Watt
> Eine am Lenker und eine am Helm - das passt.
> Ist aber alles recht subjektive .



Mit 1,8 kw ? Das erklärt den im Rahmen integrierten Akku an deinem neuen Rad.


----------



## aceofspades (14. August 2013)

Lumen oder Watt - ist das nicht das gleiche


----------



## snail (14. August 2013)

Ich habe diese Hier: http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-872/ kann die nur empfehlen
Plus für den Kopf ne Sigma: http://www.sigmasport.de/de/produkte/beleuchtung/powerlights/powerled_evo/?punkt=features
Aber wie gesagt das ist alles subjektiv, aber mehr Licht ist immer gut


----------



## snail (14. August 2013)

frage in die Runde, wer fährt morgen?


----------



## QBE84 (14. August 2013)

Alles klar , danke schonmal für eure Tips. 

Morgen bin ich dabei!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. August 2013)

Ich komme morgen auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (14. August 2013)

Bin morgen auch am Start


----------



## klee84 (15. August 2013)

bin heute dabei


----------



## aceofspades (15. August 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Atzenpogo (15. August 2013)

Ich bin auch am Start


----------



## Philipp1987 (15. August 2013)

Hey Leute, bin ganz neu hier. Fahre seit einem Jahr MTB, meistens im Siebengebirge. Wollte fragen, ob ich mal bei euch mitfahren darf.

LG Philipp


----------



## aceofspades (15. August 2013)

Einfach vorbei kommen - lange Bank - Landgrabenweg Ecke Schiessbergweg 18:00


----------



## QBE84 (15. August 2013)

Dienstags und Donnerstags


PS: Habe jetzte ne Lampe

Sigma Power LED Evo Pro


----------



## Philipp1987 (15. August 2013)

Diese Woche schaffe ich es leider nicht, aber nächste Woche wäre ich gerne dabei. Problen ist das ich die ganze Woche kann, nur Dienstags und Donnerstags nicht 
Gibts auch ausweistermine?

Treffpunkt würde super passen

LG Philipp


----------



## QBE84 (15. August 2013)

Ab und an wird auch mal an anderen Tagen gefahren aber das wird dann individuell hier abgesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp1987 (15. August 2013)

alles klar. Dann beobachte ich mal die nächsten Wochen hier, und melde mich falls ich doch mal an einem Dienstag oder Donnerstag kann. Danke für die Info.

LG Philipp


----------



## QBE84 (17. August 2013)

Morgen ggf ne kleine Sonntagsrunde ?


----------



## klee84 (19. August 2013)

Hey ho, wer ist denn morgen dabei??


----------



## berghochbremser (19. August 2013)

Ike


----------



## snail (19. August 2013)

Melde mich für diese Woche ab, da ich eine MTB Tour in Süd Tirol mache


----------



## Nabenschaltung (19. August 2013)

Viel Spaß Marc!

Ich bin morgen auch dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (19. August 2013)

Bin morgen auch am Start


----------



## QBE84 (20. August 2013)

Ich bin auch dabee


----------



## Ghost-Bike (20. August 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## -ernie- (20. August 2013)

Komme auch


----------



## berghochbremser (22. August 2013)

Wie siehts heute aus? ich würde evtl ne kleine Runde fahren. Allerdings nicht zulange.


----------



## klee84 (22. August 2013)

Dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (22. August 2013)

Dabei


----------



## ray983 (22. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Fahr sonst immer bei den nachtbikern mit,würde aber auch mal gerne in eurer Runde mitfahren,wenn ihr mich mitnehmt,bin ich heut um 18 Uhr am Start.grüße Raimund


----------



## Nabenschaltung (22. August 2013)

ray983 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Fahr sonst immer bei den nachtbikern mit,würde aber auch mal gerne in eurer Runde mitfahren,wenn ihr mich mitnehmt,bin ich heut um 18 Uhr am Start.grüße Raimund



Klar. Einfach mitkommen ;-)


----------



## Fudge (24. August 2013)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (26. August 2013)

Wer ist morgen dabei?? Könnte was nass werden


----------



## QBE84 (26. August 2013)

ich bin am start


----------



## aceofspades (26. August 2013)

hier ein kleiner Reisebericht von unserem Trip nach Süd-Tirol.

Letzte Woche bin ich mit Marc und Schmitzi (war schon länger nicht mehr bei uns im Treff dabei) nach Süd-Tirol / Steinegg bei Bozen aufgebrochen.
Wir hatten mit dem Wetter Glück ( Süd-Alpen Wetter) und hatten 4 richtig gute und geile Tage zusammen. 
Wir waren in einem Biker-Hotel untergebracht. welches geführte Touren anbot - die Touren waren alle richtig geil und hatten alles zu bieten von Flowtrails, Felsen, Wurzeln, Spitzkehren etc. geil  und nicht zuletzt muss man die Landschaft erwähnen in der das ganze statt fand - einfach nur  geil   
Nach dem Bike´n konnte man im Hotel die Saunalandschaft, Swimming Pool und dann auch die gnadenlos leckere Küche des Hotels genießen.
4 tolle Tage waren ein gelungener Kurzurlaub 

PS: die Rückreise war weniger schön - haben 13 Std im Auto verbracht und haben dabei keinen Stau und Baustelle ausgelassen - aber das war es wert 

hier noch ein paar Impressionen


----------



## QBE84 (26. August 2013)

sieht wirklich nach nem guten Urlaub aus! Ich will auch wieder in die Alpen


----------



## Boldwing (26. August 2013)

neid !! ^^


----------



## Schuerfwunde (27. August 2013)

Bin heute auch dabei. Ein paar Tropfen von oben sind doch kein Hinderungsgrund


----------



## Normansbike (27. August 2013)

Nesselwang, mein Urlaub vor 14 Tagen.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (27. August 2013)

Ich komme heute auch mit


----------



## aceofspades (27. August 2013)

Am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (27. August 2013)

bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. August 2013)

wann fahrt Ihr denn?


----------



## klee84 (27. August 2013)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> wann fahrt Ihr denn?



18Uhr


----------



## snail (27. August 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## -ernie- (27. August 2013)

me too


----------



## klee84 (28. August 2013)

Yeah, das Jump Bild ist FdT geworden  coool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (28. August 2013)

Gerd, dein Foto hats zum "Foto des Tages" geschafft ;-)


----------



## gerdu (28. August 2013)

...vielleicht solltet Ihr doch mal dem Kurt Bescheid geben.


----------



## zett78 (28. August 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


>



Respekt!
Wer aus dem Anfängertreff ist das denn da auf der Schranke? ;-)


----------



## QBE84 (28. August 2013)

Morgen werd ich auch wieder fahren !


----------



## snail (28. August 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## snail (29. August 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Wer aus dem Anfängertreff ist das denn da auf der Schranke? ;-)


Nee das war der Professor -> https://www.facebook.com/thomas.d.schmitt?fref=ts


----------



## Schuerfwunde (29. August 2013)

Bei dem Wetter...bin heute dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (29. August 2013)

Jo, Wettermäßig ist's heute Top, da komme ich dann auch mit


----------



## aceofspades (29. August 2013)

Auch am Start - habe heute das schnelle dabei


----------



## Luanna (29. August 2013)

Bin auch dabei, bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (30. August 2013)

Servus zusammen! Hat jd. von euch Lust, Sonntag vormittag die CTF in Hennef mitzufahren? Würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen. Habe nen Kombi und könnte eine Person inkl. Bike von Bonn aus mitnehmen. Losfahren würde ich hier gegen 7:00 und wenn wir uns ranhalten, sind wir - je nach Strecke (35 oder 60 km) - allerspätestens gegen Mittag wieder zurück, sodass man noch was vom Sonntag hat..


----------



## bondibeach (1. September 2013)

Wer fährt hier denn alles aus Bonn Mtb und hat Lust auf ne gemeinsame tour? Hab jetzt auch endlich mein Bike da und bin eben schon ne runde gefahren. Bin 25 Jahre alt und hab ein cannondale scalpel. Gruß


----------



## QBE84 (1. September 2013)

Hi, wir fahren jeden Dienstag und Donnerstag Treffpunkt 18 Uhr an der Langen Bank Landgrabenweg Ecke Schiessbergweg.
So langsam wird es früher dunkel also am besten eine gute Beleuchtung mitbringen.


----------



## bondibeach (1. September 2013)

wie viele seid ihr und wie alt?


----------



## moses3k (1. September 2013)

Meistens so zwischen 5-10 Leute und Alter zwischen 20 - 35. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Hoffe, niemanden hier vor den Kopf gestoßen zu haben


----------



## aceofspades (2. September 2013)

Sowas höre ich doch gern


----------



## punktfritz (2. September 2013)

moses3k schrieb:


> Meistens so zwischen 5-10 Leute und Alter zwischen 20 - 35. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Hoffe, niemanden hier vor den Kopf gestoßen zu haben


Danke für die Blumen, ich geb' einen aus. War zwar 6 Wochen nicht dabei (2Wochen krank, dann 4 Wochen Urlaub in Kanda), wollte mich aber jetzt wieder aufmachen. War am Samstag und Sonntag schon unterwegs um einigermaßen (konditionell) wieder ranzukommen.


----------



## gerdu (2. September 2013)

....er meinte nicht 20-35 Jahre, sondern 20+35 Jahre !!!!!!!


----------



## Philipp1987 (2. September 2013)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Wer fährt hier denn alles aus Bonn Mtb und hat Lust auf ne gemeinsame tour? Hab jetzt auch endlich mein Bike da und bin eben schon ne runde gefahren. Bin 25 Jahre alt und hab ein cannondale scalpel. Gruß



Hey, bin ebenfalls 25 und fahre mtb. Meistens im siebengebirge. Da ich allerdings Dienstags und Donnerstags nicht kann, schaffe ich es nicht hier mitzufahren. Können aber gern mal ein Termin aus machen.

LG Philpp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (2. September 2013)

Ich fahre morgen! Wer noch ?


----------



## bondibeach (2. September 2013)

wie schauts aus mit ner größeren tour am we?


----------



## aceofspades (2. September 2013)

Hatte den ganzen Nachmittag mit dem Fluch Montezuma's zu tun - jetzt gehts aber wieder - falls ich ok bin, bin ich dabei


----------



## Schuerfwunde (2. September 2013)

Ja, bin morgen dabei


----------



## Normansbike (2. September 2013)

fahren auch welche von euch im Rheinbacher Wald? Beulskopf, Tomburg u.s.w.?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. September 2013)

bondibeach schrieb:


> wie schauts aus mit ner größeren tour am we?


 
Hmm, wäre eine Überlegung wert; wann & was soll es denn werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. September 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> fahren auch welche von euch im Rheinbacher Wald? Beulskopf, Tomburg u.s.w.?



Das Team Tomburg ist in der Ecke unterwegs, Schau mal in deren thread hier im Lokalforum rein...

Grüße


----------



## punktfritz (3. September 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen! Wer noch ?


Ich komme auch mit. Mal schau'n, wie lange ich mithalten kann.


----------



## Goldsprint (3. September 2013)

Ich versuche euch auch heute hinterherzufahren. Bin dabei!


----------



## berghochbremser (3. September 2013)

ich bin wohl auch dabei..


----------



## Nabenschaltung (3. September 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## bondibeach (3. September 2013)

Also wer fürs we ne schöne etwas größere Tour im Siebengebirge kennt bitte melden. Bekommen bestimmt ne schöne Gruppe zusammen.


----------



## aceofspades (4. September 2013)

So im Nachhinein wäre ich schon gerne den  anderen  Trail am Auge Gottes gefahren  - so ein Angebot eines Ortskundigen bekommt man nicht alle Tage. 
Anyhow, hat Spaß gemacht - nur nur einmal verfahren 

Morgen bei Hochsommer - mal sehen was geht


----------



## Nofearbiker (4. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ist der Themen Name eigentlich noch Programm ? Wenn ja würde ich gerne mal mit fahren wenn es möglich ist. Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe fahrt ihr Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18:00 Uhr. Wenn also nichts dagegen spricht treffe ich euch Morgen an der langen Bank. Sollte die Kondition bei mir nicht reichen macht euch keine Sorgen dann rolle ich einfach alleine wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt


----------



## aceofspades (5. September 2013)

Wie schauts heute aus


----------



## Nabenschaltung (5. September 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wie schauts heute aus


Dein Vorredner scheint schonmal mitzufahren.
Ich aber auch, macht somit 3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (5. September 2013)

4


----------



## klee84 (5. September 2013)

Nofearbiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist der Themen Name eigentlich noch Programm ? Wenn ja würde ich gerne mal mit fahren wenn es möglich ist. Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe fahrt ihr Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18:00 Uhr. Wenn also nichts dagegen spricht treffe ich euch Morgen an der langen Bank. Sollte die Kondition bei mir nicht reichen macht euch keine Sorgen dann rolle ich einfach alleine wieder zurück zum Ausgangspunkt



Hallo Nofearbiker,
da es (leider) auch wieder früher dunkel wird im Wald, wäre es ratsam, eine gute Lampe einzupacken.


----------



## Luanna (5. September 2013)

5!


----------



## Nofearbiker (5. September 2013)

Habe ich dabei


----------



## aceofspades (5. September 2013)

Na, da haben wir doch heute bewiesen,  dass auch der Anfängertreff "gemütlich" kann. 
War doch ne richtig nette,  langsame , gemütliche Spätsommer Tour. 
Nur nicht weiter erzählen,  nicht dass wir noch einen guten Ruf bekommen


----------



## Goldsprint (5. September 2013)

Was seid ihr denn gefahren? Schade, dass ich heute nicht dabeisein konnte...


----------



## Nofearbiker (5. September 2013)

Naja was für den eine gemütlich ist ist für den anderen anstrengend. Ok relativieren wir das war für mich anspruchsvoll 
Zu mindestens die Bergauf Passagen am Ende haben mir gezeigt das ich noch was tun muß. 
Dennoch danke an alle fürs mit nehmen ich hoffe das ich euch nicht zu sehr gebremst habe.


----------



## snail (5. September 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Na, da haben wir doch heute bewiesen,  dass auch der Anfängertreff "gemütlich" kann.
> War doch ne richtig nette,  langsame , gemütliche Spätsommer Tour.
> Nur nicht weiter erzählen,  nicht dass wir noch einen guten Ruf bekommen



 !!! langsame , gemütliche Tour !!!, denke mal war sicherlich doch noch etwas Herausforderung dabei und das Tempo war sicherlich noch recht moderat, egal schade das ich nicht mit fahren konnte !

Hiermit melde mich mal für die nächsten 2 Wochen ab, zwecks fröhen meines zweiten Hobbies, dem unter Wasser sein. In diesem Sinne schöne 2. Wochen beim Biken hier im 7GB.


----------



## aceofspades (6. September 2013)

Viel Spaß und komme wieder gesund zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. September 2013)

Heute noch jemand am Start? Das Wetter wird ab morgen wieder "anders" ...


----------



## aceofspades (9. September 2013)

Wie siehts aus mit morgen ?


----------



## DieterHaas (9. September 2013)

Wäre morgen dabei! Dieter Bernd, wie wäre es nochmals mit Ahrtal nächste Woche! Dieter


----------



## klee84 (9. September 2013)

Ich werde es wohl eher spontan entscheiden...sollte ich also um 18Uhr nicht da sein, wartet nicht auf mich!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2013)

DieterHaas schrieb:


> Wäre morgen dabei! Dieter Bernd, wie wäre es nochmals mit Ahrtal nächste Woche! Dieter


 
Gerne; wie schaut es Mi. oder Do. aus?


----------



## -ernie- (9. September 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit morgen ?


 
Morgen bin ich dabei, vorausgesetzt... 

... das Wetter ist nicht allzu bescheiden 
... meine neue Lampe ist bis dahin da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (9. September 2013)

Bin morgen auch am Start


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. September 2013)

Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## Goldsprint (10. September 2013)

Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (10. September 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf die Schlammschlacht - denke ich bin eher raus


----------



## Schuerfwunde (10. September 2013)

Solange es von oben halbwegs trocken ist, durchaus


----------



## QBE84 (10. September 2013)

Ich wäre auch dabei wenns nicht regnet.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. September 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf die Schlammschlacht - denke ich bin eher raus


Ich bin heute auch raus, wie wäre es auf morgen auszuweichen?


----------



## Goldsprint (10. September 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## QBE84 (10. September 2013)

dann bis gleich


----------



## aceofspades (10. September 2013)

Falls noch jemand reinschaut - bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (12. September 2013)

Solange es nicht heftig regnet, bin ich heute um 18:00 am Start. Noch wer Lust auf eine kleine Runde?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. September 2013)

Jep; muß aber wegen noch nicht hinreichender Beleuchtung gegen 20:15 Uhr allmählich aus dem Wald raus sein; für eine Rückfahrt am Rhein - ggf. solo - würde dann meine Notfunzel reichen ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. September 2013)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Solange es nicht heftig regnet, bin ich heute um 18:00 am Start. Noch wer Lust auf eine kleine Runde?


 
... nach Regenradar soll es gleich für 1/2-1 h evtl. leichten Niederschlag geben; wenn es rechtzeitig aufhört, bin ich aber weiter dabei ...


----------



## Schuerfwunde (12. September 2013)

Das war mir eben doch zuviel Wasser auf der Frontscheibe... ich lasse es heute bleiben und öle die Kette


----------



## aceofspades (12. September 2013)

Schade ich wollte gerade kommen


----------



## Schuerfwunde (13. September 2013)

Wenn morgen noch jemand eine größere Runde drehen will, wir werden bei Regenfreiheit mal den Wiedtal Ultratrail 2. Hälfte angehen (Track bei gpsies). Gegen 12:00 ab Waldbreitbach von diesem Parkplatz in der Marktstrasse?


----------



## aceofspades (17. September 2013)

Wie schauts aus mit heute


----------



## Goldsprint (17. September 2013)

Bin dabei. Ich wäre allerdings für ne lockere Runde, da ich noch Muskelkater in den Beinen vom Krafttraining habe.


----------



## QBE84 (17. September 2013)

Bin in MG und leider nicht am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofearbiker (17. September 2013)

Wäre dabei


----------



## Boldwing (17. September 2013)

ich melde mich auch mal vorläufig an


----------



## Schuerfwunde (17. September 2013)

Klar, bin dabei


----------



## klee84 (17. September 2013)

Bin am kränkeln und somit nicht dabei :-( ich hoffe, ihr habt Glück mit dem Wetter!!


----------



## aceofspades (17. September 2013)

Ab 18:00 starker regen angesagt  - bin raus und gehe ins Fitness Studio


----------



## Nofearbiker (17. September 2013)

Bin dann auch raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (17. September 2013)

Ich auch!


----------



## Boldwing (17. September 2013)

oke bin auch raus


----------



## aceofspades (18. September 2013)

habe gehört, dass ihr ne Ausfahrt nach Stromberg plant. Ich kann leider nicht mitkommen, da ich am 27. Spet in den Uralub nach Italien aufbreche. - hmm lecker Rotwein trinken - dennoch wünsche ich euch viel Spass und kommt gesund wieder zurück  hier noch zur Einstimmung mein alter Bericht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10798304&postcount=2681


----------



## QBE84 (18. September 2013)

Jap genau, am 29.09. aber ich denke man kann auch nochmal im Oktober hinfahren für die die am 29. nicht können.

Wer hätte denn noch Lust am 29.09. mit nach Stromberg zu kommen ?


----------



## QBE84 (19. September 2013)

Ich werd heut fahren!


----------



## Goldsprint (19. September 2013)

Ich nicht ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (19. September 2013)

Ich bin heute beruflich verhindert :-(


----------



## Nabenschaltung (19. September 2013)

Ich ebenfalls .... beruflich verhindert


----------



## -ernie- (19. September 2013)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, komme ich heute auch mal wieder!!


----------



## Schuerfwunde (19. September 2013)

Bin heut auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (19. September 2013)

cool es fahren ja doch noch Leute  ich dachte schon es fährt keiner mehr  dann bis gleich


----------



## ---- (19. September 2013)

Hallo!

Mich würde mal das Konditionsniveau hier intressieren. Da das Thema ja schon etwas älter ist, aber ja Anfängertreff heißt, wollte ich mal fragen wo ihr leistungsmäßig steht. Ich fahre seit ungefähr einem Monat MTB, trainiere sehr viel und mich würde einfach mal intressieren ob ich da mit euch mithalten kann.
Habe letztens eine 35km-Tour mit einem Kumpel gefahren, bei der es zwar hauptsächlich flach zuging, jedoch auch einige uphills dabei waren. 
Danach fühlte ich mich zwar mitgenommen, aber nicht kaputt.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## QBE84 (19. September 2013)

Einfach mal vorbei kommen. Wir warten soweit auch immer bis alle wieder aufgeschlossen haben. Notfalls kannst du immer noch zum Rhein zurück rollen. Aber meist sind die Touren entspannt , wir fahren kein Rennen.
Wichtig ist nur dass du dir ne gute Lampe mitnimmst da es im Wald mittlerweile schon ab halb 8 anfängt zu dämmern.


----------



## ---- (19. September 2013)

Alles klar, super. Mit was für Lampen fahrt ihr denn so rum? Habe schon mal im Elektronikforum geschaut, weiß aber nicht was benötigt ist und was übertrieben wäre, da ja lampen von 50-500 eur genannt werden.

Gruß


----------



## aceofspades (22. September 2013)

ich hab heute ne geführte Tour in der Eifel gemacht - war in der Leistungs-Gruppe der sogenannten " Espresso Gruppe" - naja war wohl eher Wiener Kaffee-Haus 

46km / 1000 hm bei einem Trial-Anteil von 0%
aber die Waldwege waren schön - anyhow Wetter war gut - nette Leute - und ein Bier gabs auch noch zum Schluss


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. September 2013)

Sehr schick, lässt sich dann sicherlich auch mit dem Trekking-Rad fahren  

Wie sieht's für morgen aus? Die Sonne kommt raus mit höchstwerten von 23°C


----------



## Goldsprint (23. September 2013)

Damit das Thema Mountainbike hier nicht zu kurz kommt:

Ich war letzte Woche Do im Kottenforst mit einem Enduro-Fahrer unterwegs. Wir sind ein paar anspruchsvolle und teilweise sehr schnelle Trails gefahren. Nach knapp 3km hatten wir schon gut 200hm gemacht.
Angeblich soll es im Kottenforst auch eine gebaute DH-Strecke geben, mit Anliegern und weiten Sprüngen. In ca 2 Wo. wollen wir nochmal mit zusammen fahren und zwar diese Strecke.


----------



## Boldwing (23. September 2013)

hey Marcel  Patrik hat mir schon von eurem Bike-Date erzählt. Ich würde das nächste mal wohl auch mitkommen


----------



## aceofspades (23. September 2013)

morgen Wetter top - dann lasst uns mal wieder ne nette Tour machen. 
Ist ja schon ne weile her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (23. September 2013)

bin dabei!


----------



## Foub (23. September 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Damit das Thema Mountainbike hier nicht zu kurz kommt:
> 
> Ich war letzte Woche Do im Kottenforst mit einem Enduro-Fahrer unterwegs. Wir sind ein paar anspruchsvolle und teilweise sehr schnelle Trails gefahren. Nach knapp 3km hatten wir schon gut 200hm gemacht.
> Angeblich soll es im Kottenforst auch eine gebaute DH-Strecke geben, mit Anliegern und weiten Sprüngen. In ca 2 Wo. wollen wir nochmal mit zusammen fahren und zwar diese Strecke.



Nicht nur angeblich. Im KF gibts so einiges zu entdecken


----------



## snail (23. September 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Sehr schick, lässt sich dann sicherlich auch mit dem Trekking-Rad fahren
> 
> Wie sieht's für morgen aus? Die Sonne kommt raus mit höchstwerten von 23°C



dabei


----------



## klee84 (23. September 2013)

ich auch


----------



## Goldsprint (23. September 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## -ernie- (23. September 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (23. September 2013)

Auch am Start


----------



## bondibeach (23. September 2013)

hey wo trefft ihr euch und um wie viel uhr? Hätte auch Lust. Gruß


----------



## QBE84 (23. September 2013)

Um 18 Uhr an der langen Bank am Telekom Gebäude, Landgrabenweg / Schießbergweg. Am besten Beleuchtung mitbringen!


----------



## berghochbremser (26. September 2013)

Moin, 

wie schauts mit heute aus? ich würde wohl ne runde fahren.


----------



## snail (26. September 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## klee84 (26. September 2013)

Dabei (auch wenn mir noch der Dienstag ein wenig in den Beinen steckt...nix gewohnt hier...)


----------



## Atzenpogo (26. September 2013)

ich auch;-)


----------



## -ernie- (26. September 2013)

Komme auch...


----------



## Schuerfwunde (26. September 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## snail (26. September 2013)

bin heute raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (26. September 2013)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## -ernie- (28. September 2013)

Hallo an alle, die morgen nach Stromberg fahren und die ich eben nicht bei H&S getroffen habe!

Werde morgen doch nicht dabei sein. Wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß, macht aber bitte nicht alles nach, was Gerd so vorgelegt hat.


----------



## Goldsprint (29. September 2013)

So, das nächste Mal bitte auch unter 4 Min.:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbzbq0kMuQU"]Flowtrail Stromberg 2013 "Wild Hog" Aber Vollgas! (www.leokast.de) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## klee84 (30. September 2013)

Moin zusammen,
hat einer Lust und Zeit heute zu fahren? Ich kann morgen leider nicht, weshalb ich gerne das tolle Wetter heute ausnutzen würde 

Werde es heute wohl doch nicht schaffen...


----------



## snail (30. September 2013)

Leider erst wieder morgen am Start


----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. September 2013)

Bei mir das diese Woche leider auch nix, zu viele Termine und Service muss ich auch erst noch machen.


----------



## Goldsprint (30. September 2013)

Ich würde morgen fahren wollen. Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## QBE84 (30. September 2013)

Morgen nicht, hab heute gemerkt hab mir in Stromberg nen Platten geholt.


----------



## Goldsprint (30. September 2013)

Ich kann dir einen Schlauch mitbringen. Bin gerade auf dem Weg zu H&S. Oder gibst mir irgendwann den wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (30. September 2013)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich morgen dabei


----------



## QBE84 (30. September 2013)

Ne hab selber noch 2 aber ich mach morgen Pause...bin auch erst später zuhaus.
Aber danke 


EDIT


Lehrveranstaltung fällt aus...wäre dann morgen doch dabei


----------



## Schuerfwunde (30. September 2013)

Dabei dabei


----------



## berghochbremser (1. Oktober 2013)

dabei dabei dabei


----------



## snail (1. Oktober 2013)

Bin heute leider raus, leichte Erkältung im Anmarsch! Wollte daher heute noch ne Tag pausieren. Würde dann aber morgen als Ausweichtermin fahren oder Donnerstag. BTW Donnerstag hat ein Kollege angeboten bei ihm zu fahren, Wahnbachtalsperre mit ho chi minh Trail plus ...... Jemand interesse?


----------



## QBE84 (1. Oktober 2013)

ok ich springe jetzt zwar etwas mit meiner Entscheidung aber ich bin heute doch raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -ernie- (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich komm heute auch. Bis gleich!!


----------



## windsurfenXXL (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo miteinander,

wie bereits von Marc angekündigt, anbei die Daten und Fakten für eine schöne Tour in Lohmar:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14403

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## aceofspades (1. Oktober 2013)

Mann eh - könnt ihr nicht warten bis ich wieder dabei bin - kaum bin ich weg wird das gute Zeugs gefahren 
Joke - viel Spaß euch


----------



## klee84 (2. Oktober 2013)

Moin, wäre denn morgen jmd bei ner längeren Tour dabei? Angesichts der zu erwartenden Wanderscharen wäre ein früher Start (10Uhr??) ganz gut.

Fahre morgen bei der Wahnbachtaltour mit.


----------



## snail (2. Oktober 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Moin, wäre denn morgen jmd bei ner längeren Tour dabei? Angesichts der zu erwartenden Wanderscharen wäre ein früher Start (10Uhr??) ganz gut.


Hi Klee ich fahre bei der Tour von Markus mit, das wird schon eine etwas längere Tour bei ihm. Ich denke mal das dort nicht ganz so viele Wanderer unterwegs sind, als hier in 7GB, daher sollte 11:00 passen. Lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## snail (2. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand Lust heute zu fahren ,17:00 an der Bank?


----------



## berghochbremser (2. Oktober 2013)

Auch hier nochmal kurz. Ich hab vor am Sonntag den 13.10 nach Stromberg zu fahren (wenns wetter passt). Hat noch wer lust mitzukommen? dann vielleicht grade ne PN an mich. Ich kann 3 Bikes und 3 Fahrer mitnehmen.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (2. Oktober 2013)

Bin heute 17:00 dabei


----------



## aceofspades (2. Oktober 2013)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal kurz. Ich hab vor am Sonntag den 13.10 nach Stromberg zu fahren (wenns wetter passt). Hat noch wer lust mitzukommen? dann vielleicht grade ne PN an mich. Ich kann 3 Bikes und 3 Fahrer mitnehmen.



Ich waere dabei - fahre dann aber allein - ich kann 1 Faherer und Bike mitnehmen


----------



## snail (2. Oktober 2013)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal kurz. Ich hab vor am Sonntag den 13.10 nach Stromberg zu fahren (wenns wetter passt). Hat noch wer lust mitzukommen? dann vielleicht grade ne PN an mich. Ich kann 3 Bikes und 3 Fahrer mitnehmen.



Lust schon, aber Wettertechnisch habe ich bedenken, soll regnen, Wenn ich fahre, dann melde ich mich am Freitag bei dir. @Gerd ist der Platz noch frei bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (2. Oktober 2013)

ja meinetwegen auch Sammstags. Falls Sonntag zu schlecht wird.


----------



## snail (2. Oktober 2013)

berghochbremser schrieb:


> ja meinetwegen auch Sammstags. Falls Sonntag zu schlecht wird.


soll an beiden Tagen regnen, aber das ist stand heute, denke mal Freitag lässt sich das besser sagen!


----------



## klee84 (2. Oktober 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber Wettertechnisch habe ich bedenken, soll regnen, Wenn ich fahre, dann melde ich mich am Freitag bei dir. @_Gerd_ ist der Platz noch frei bei dir


 
Du weißt schon das Wetter vom nächstem Wochenende?? ;-) dieses WE solls regnen, genau. Aber danach das WE könnte wieder Sonnenschein sein


----------



## snail (2. Oktober 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das Wetter vom nächstem Wochenende?? ;-) dieses WE solls regnen, genau. Aber danach das WE könnte wieder Sonnenschein sein


Hatte nicht gesehen das wir vom WO 12/13.10 reden , soweit reicht meine Glaskugel noch nicht


----------



## bondibeach (3. Oktober 2013)

fährt heute jemand ins 7 Gebirge?


----------



## moses3k (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde fahren..


----------



## bondibeach (3. Oktober 2013)

cool uhrzeit treffpunkt?


----------



## Nofearbiker (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke noch noch mal an Markus für die tolle Tour heute.
Mir hat es jedenfalls super gefallen daher von mir eine 8,5 an den Guide


----------



## klee84 (3. Oktober 2013)

Nofearbiker schrieb:


> Danke noch noch mal an Markus für die tolle Tour heute.
> Mir hat es jedenfalls super gefallen daher von mir eine 8,5 an den Guide



Jepp, mir hats auch super gefallen  daumen hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (3. Oktober 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Jepp, mir hats auch super gefallen  daumen hoch



Dito


----------



## windsurfenXXL (3. Oktober 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Jepp, mir hats auch super gefallen  daumen hoch



Hallo zusammen,

ganz lieben Dank für die tolle Tour heute mit euch!!!

Anbei ein kleiner Tourbericht:
Gestartet wurde ein paar Minuten später, dafür aber mit 6 gut gelaunten und motivierten Mitfahren. Los gings von Smizis Castle via Asphalt-Trails über Birk, Pohlhausen bis nach Bruchhausen. 
Hier kam der erste Streich, der Erlebnisweg an der Talsperre vorbei bis Braschoß - eigentlich eine echt tolle Strecke und noch mit wenig Walkern gespickt. Dann knapp 5min Asphalttrail und ab in den Siegburger Wald  mit nem kleinen Umweg bis Franzhäuschen. 
2ter Streich: "der Klassiker" Ho-Chi-Minh bis nach Lohmar (nur goil).
Aber es sollte noch besser werden, dafür mußten wir leider nochmal ne kurze Etappe Strassen-Trails bis zum Naafbachtal gleiten. Dann über die Forstautobahn das Tal hoch plus einen kleinen Umweg hoch nach Höffen, um meinen Lieblings-Wald-und-Wiesentrail zurück in Tal mitzunehmen. 
Und nun der letzte Streich: der "linksrheinische schattige Trail das Naafbachtal runter plus Wenigerbachtal-Trail zu guter Letzt. 
Etwas müder aber glücklich ging es dann via Deesem, Breidt, Geber und kurzem aber wirklich einzigem Asphalt-Trail, denn ich kenne wieder ins Jabachtal dann nach ab Hause.
Noch schnell ein Bierchen im Garten und perfekt endete ein echt toller MTB-Tag in geilstem Herst-Sonnenschein, top Mitfahren und einem Guide mit "Potenzial nach oben" 

Danke euch für den schönen Tag
Smizi

P.S.: anbei ein paar Impressionen und die Streckendetails...sorry für die geringe Auflösung und viele Grüße an alle Möchtegern-Oberförster und Oberlehrer!


----------



## bondibeach (3. Oktober 2013)

hatten auch ne ganz coole tour inklusive bier am Rhein und einem Salto


----------



## windsurfenXXL (4. Oktober 2013)

bondibeach schrieb:


> hatten auch ne ganz coole tour inklusive bier am Rhein und einem Salto



Cool , gibt es Daten und Fakten? 
Darf man auch mal mitfahren bei euch!

Viele Grüße und vorab einen guten Start ins WE!!!
Markus


----------



## m.r.schmitz (4. Oktober 2013)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ganz lieben Dank für die tolle Tour heute mit euch!!!
> ...
> ...




Echt super, ich möchte für den Guide vom 3. Oktober gerne eine 10 auf der Wertungstafel hochhalten. 

BTW kann man auf flickR einen TB an hochauflösenden Fotos onlinestellen, gg. als Alternative zu den Forenfotos hier denkbar.


----------



## snail (7. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht`s morgen aus, fährt jemand, wenn es morgen trocken bleibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (7. Oktober 2013)

bei gutem wetter dabei


----------



## QBE84 (7. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch dabei. Vorrausgesetzt ich kann meinen Hals wieder bewegen. War gestern im Ahrtal und es war recht ruppig


----------



## -ernie- (7. Oktober 2013)

Plane auch zu kommen...


----------



## snail (7. Oktober 2013)

bondibeach schrieb:


> bei gutem wetter dabei


Kurze Anmerkung: Helmpflicht! wer mit fährt!


----------



## klee84 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich versuche auch, es zu schaffen, hab allerdings nen Termin bis 17.45 am Bertha-suttner-platz. Könnte evtl sein, dass ich paar min später bin...


----------



## Schuerfwunde (7. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## berghochbremser (8. Oktober 2013)

bin wenns Wetter hält auch dabei


----------



## Goldsprint (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin heute auch dabei.


----------



## klee84 (8. Oktober 2013)

Tut mir leid, dass ihr umsonst gewartet habt; das ging länger als geplant u dann wäre ich erst um 15 nach da gewesen. Deswegen hab ich direkt um 18Uhr per pn Bescheid gegeben. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet ne gute Tour gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (9. Oktober 2013)

klee84 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass ihr umsonst gewartet habt; das ging länger als geplant u dann wäre ich erst um 15 nach da gewesen. Deswegen hab ich direkt um 18Uhr per pn Bescheid gegeben. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet ne gute Tour gehabt!


Kein Problem, hatten etwas gewartet und nachdem dann deine SMS gesehen hatten, sind wir los.


----------



## snail (10. Oktober 2013)

Heute jemand Lust auf eine kleine Schlamm Runde? So wie es aussieht bleibt es von oben trocken


----------



## QBE84 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke ich werds heute nochmal versuchen


----------



## Schuerfwunde (10. Oktober 2013)

Wenn das Regenradar seine Meinung nicht ändert, bin ich dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. Oktober 2013)

Dabei.


----------



## -ernie- (11. Oktober 2013)

Schürfwunde und ich wollen morgen bei der CTF Rund um die Dhünntalsperre mitfahren. Hat vllt. von euch auch noch jemand Zeit und Lust? 

Gestern war's ja trotz des Wetters ganz gut und morgen soll's trocken bleiben...


----------



## snail (11. Oktober 2013)

-ernie- schrieb:


> Schürfwunde und ich wollen morgen bei der CTF Rund um die Dhünntalsperre mitfahren. Hat vllt. von euch auch noch jemand Zeit und Lust?
> 
> Gestern war's ja trotz des Wetters ganz gut und morgen soll's trocken bleiben...



Wie sieht denn die Plannung an, habe mir mal die Strecke anschaut. Sieht gut aus. Wäre interessiert


----------



## Goldsprint (11. Oktober 2013)

In der Beschreibung steht wohl, dass die Tour auf öffentlichen Forst- und Waldwegen stattfindet, d. h. 0% Trail-Anteil.


----------



## -ernie- (11. Oktober 2013)

In dem Lokalforum Köln Bonn gibt's einen eigenen Thread zu der Tour. Zumindest bei der längeren Tour sollen schon Trails dabei sein. Wie genau die Strecke aussieht, kann ich euch nicht sagen. Wäre nur mal was Anderes als das 7 Gebirge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (11. Oktober 2013)

Wenn noch wer Interesse hat mitzufahren, dann treffen wir uns so gegen 9:30 an dem angegeben Parkplatz bei Start&Ziel.


----------



## snail (11. Oktober 2013)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Wenn noch wer Interesse hat mitzufahren, dann treffen wir uns so gegen 9:30 an dem angegeben Parkplatz bei Start&Ziel.



Okay wir treffen uns dort


----------



## Bonn86 (11. Oktober 2013)

Tagchen. Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein Bike gekauft und will unbedingt mal richtig schön im Wald / Gebirge (Kottenforst, Siebengebirge) mountainbiken. Alleine macht's aber nur halb so viel Spaß. Darum die Frage, ob das WE vielleicht jemand mit Lust hat, mal ins Siebengebirge zu fahren? Vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine nette Strecke?
Basti


----------



## QBE84 (11. Oktober 2013)

-ernie- schrieb:


> Schürfwunde und ich wollen morgen bei der CTF Rund um die Dhünntalsperre mitfahren. Hat vllt. von euch auch noch jemand Zeit und Lust?
> 
> Gestern war's ja trotz des Wetters ganz gut und morgen soll's trocken bleiben...




Klingt gut, wäre gern dabei aber muss worken 

@ Bonn86

Wir fahren regelmässig Dienstags und Donnerstags. Treffpunkt 18 Uhr bei T-Mobile an der langen Bank. 
Da es früh dunkel ist , ist eine gute Beleuchtung jedoch notwendig. Wenn ne Fahrt am WE geplant ist wirds hier gepostet.


----------



## Bonn86 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ah ok, vielen Dank. Die "lange Bank" ist da hinter den Springbrunnen, richtig? Dienstags geht es nicht, aber mal schauen...vielleicht klappt es ja mal an einem Donnerstag. Am WE passt prinzipiell halt immer besser. Aber danke für den Tipp!!


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute bei Aldi gibt es nächste Woche eine Rücken-Protektor-Veste im Angebot. Sie ist zwar fürs Ski- und Motorradfahren, aber fürs biken bestimmt auch geeignet. Vielleicht ist die Veste für Stromberg o. ä. ganz interessant. Stürze gehören ja zu unserer Sportart naturgemäß dazu.

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...ps/p/crane-sports-rueckenprotektor-mit-weste/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foub (12. Oktober 2013)

Hm ja,

wenn Weste, dann meiner Meinung nach doch lieber richtig, inkl. Schutz für Brust, Nieren etc.. aber kommt auch sicherlich auf den Einsatzzweck an. Lieber Rückenprotektor als gar nichts.

Ich würde übrigens wohl morgen gegen Mittag mal ne kleine Runde ins Siebengebirge wagen. Wird aber eher ne gemütliche Tour, da ich mich nach dem Kreuzbandriss im Sommer erst mal wieder langsam rantasten muss.


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte 13:00 Uhr starten!


----------



## Foub (12. Oktober 2013)

Dann gesell ich mich da einfach mal dazu. Wenns mir nach dem fast halben Jahr Pause zu viel wird, dreh ich dann einfach ab :]


----------



## Goldsprint (12. Oktober 2013)

Kein Ding, man muss sich ja nicht gleich übernehmen!


----------



## QBE84 (12. Oktober 2013)

Wäre morgen ggf auch dabei. Werde das aber morgen früh entscheiden. Evtl wären noch 2 Kollegen dabei.


----------



## -ernie- (13. Oktober 2013)

Moin zusammen!

Hätte auch Lust auf ne kleine Runde. Bleibst bei 13:00 Uhr? @ QBE84: Biste dabei oder ist's gestern doch zu spät geworden?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (13. Oktober 2013)

Um 13:00 an der üblichen Bank? Bin dann auch da


----------



## QBE84 (13. Oktober 2013)

Jap bin auch dabei..13 Uhr an der Bank


----------



## Foub (13. Oktober 2013)

Hm ja, da haben wir uns am Lohrberg irgendwie verloren. Hab noch 10-15 min gewartet, wusste nur nicht, ob ich an der richtigen Ecke gestanden hab. Dann wurds mir aber irgendwann zu kalt zum rumstehen. Hoffe ihr habt nicht zu lange gesucht 

Coole Tour auf jeden Fall. Wenn ich allein gefahren wär hätt ich sicher weit früher wieder rumgedreht. In der Gruppe pusht man sich dann ja doch noch mal ein Stück mehr.
Auch wenn der ein oder andere Trail sicher nichts mit der ruhigen Runde zu tun hatte


----------



## snail (14. Oktober 2013)

wie siehts morgen mit einer Runde aus, soll Nachmittags trocken sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (14. Oktober 2013)

Gut


----------



## thomasgregor (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd gern mal wieder mitfahren, könnte morgen aber erst um ca. viertel nach 6 an der langen Bank sein... Ihr fahrt immer schon um 6 los oder?


----------



## snail (15. Oktober 2013)

thomasgregor schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mal wieder mitfahren, könnte morgen aber erst um ca. viertel nach 6 an der langen Bank sein... Ihr fahrt immer schon um 6 los oder?


Also wir treffen uns um 18:00, warten so 5 min und dann gehts los! Also bitte pünktlich sein


----------



## Nabenschaltung (15. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es nachher nicht regnet, dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## thomasgregor (15. Oktober 2013)

ich hab noch ein Seminar bis viertel vor 6. Dann gehts im Sprint nach Hause (Kessenich). Schnell umziehen, Licht schnappen und los. Ich denk um kurz nach 6 bin ich da. Aber ich komme auf jeden Fall, es wäre also nett, wenn ihr ein paar Minütchen warten könntet Ansonsten muss ich euch einholen.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (15. Oktober 2013)

thomasgregor schrieb:


> ich hab noch ein Seminar bis viertel vor 6. Dann gehts im Sprint nach Hause (Kessenich). Schnell umziehen, Licht schnappen und los. Ich denk um kurz nach 6 bin ich da. Aber ich komme auf jeden Fall, es wäre also nett, wenn ihr ein paar Minütchen warten könntet Ansonsten muss ich euch einholen.



Ich denke das lässt sich einrichten


----------



## -ernie- (15. Oktober 2013)

Weiß zwar nicht, ob man dem Wetter vertrauen kann, komme aber mal... Bis gleich!!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich traue dem Wetter heute nicht und bin somit raus, viel Spaß.


----------



## QBE84 (15. Oktober 2013)

bin auch am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jankr (16. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
ich bin Anfänger und kenne mich in der Bonner Umgebung nicht  aus. Daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich bei euch mal mitfahren darf und  was für ein Fitnesslevel benötigt wird. Habe mir ein All Mountain gekauft,  vom Material her sollten also alle Wege machbar sein. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.
Besten Dank,
Jan


----------



## snail (16. Oktober 2013)

jankr schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich bin Anfänger und kenne mich in der Bonner Umgebung nicht  aus. Daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich bei euch mal mitfahren darf und  was für ein Fitnesslevel benötigt wird. Habe mir ein All Mountain gekauft,  vom Material her sollten also alle Wege machbar sein. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.
> Besten Dank,
> Jan



- Rad sollte passen
- Wir fahren Dienstags/Donnerstags ab 18:00
    -> Treffpunkt ist Lange Bank bei T-Mobile , Landgrabenweg
- Länge der Tour ist abhängig von Wetter und Lust/Laune, aber generell 2,5-3,5h, 30-40 km und so 500-800hm.  Etwas Training sollte man daher schon haben. Wenn du Lust haben solltest, komm einfach vorbei, dann schauen wir mal wies klappt. 
BTW Eine Lampe solltest du auch haben, da es recht schnell dunkel wird und ohne macht es keinen Spass


----------



## snail (16. Oktober 2013)

Wie siehts morgen aus, einer Lust ne Runde im 7GB zu drehen. Sieht trocken aus, zu mindestens von oben


----------



## Schuerfwunde (16. Oktober 2013)

Wenn von oben trocken, dann auf jeden Fall doch


----------



## Nabenschaltung (17. Oktober 2013)

Bin dann auch dabei.


----------



## jankr (17. Oktober 2013)

Kriege laut fahrradladen mein Rad um 17 Uhr mit neu eingestellter Bremse wieder. Wenn das wirklich bis 17 Uhr klappt dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Oktober 2013)

Heute klappt es bei mir nicht, aber morgen könnte ich für eine frühe Tour, bei der ich gegen 18:30 Uhr wieder in Bonn sein muß. Vielleicht hat jemand Lust & Zeit? Wer Donnerstags fährt, sollte auch immer Freitag fahren ... ;-)


----------



## snail (17. Oktober 2013)

Tach zusammen, um dem Wetter etwas mehr Zeit zu geben, um sich einzupendlen, ob es regnet oder nicht schieben wir heute mal den Beginn um 30 min!  
------ Jetzt Treffpunkt 18:30------------


----------



## QBE84 (17. Oktober 2013)

bin auch dabei
bin aber eher für ne gemütliche tour


----------



## snail (17. Oktober 2013)

QBE84 schrieb:


> bin auch dabei
> bin aber eher für ne gemütliche tour


jo kriegen wir hin


----------



## -ernie- (17. Oktober 2013)

Hey! Habe grad auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause noch ein paar Tropfen abbekommen. Sieht aber so aus, als würde es jetzt besser werden. Bin um 18:30 dabei!!


----------



## neska (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich würde gerne Morgen Vormittag (ab 10-11 Uhr ca. 3 Stunden) eine gemütliche Runde an den Ennert - 7 Gebirge oder Kottenforst fahren. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Bonn86 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre gerne ab 10h dabei. Ennert-7Gebirge wäre mir ganz lieb....kenne aber keine Strecke ^^. Treff an der T-Mobile Bank?


----------



## snail (18. Oktober 2013)

neska schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde gerne Morgen Vormittag (ab 10-11 Uhr ca. 3 Stunden) eine gemütliche Runde an den Ennert - 7 Gebirge oder Kottenforst fahren. Wer kommt mit?


Kann leider nicht :-(, erst wieder Sonntag


----------



## neska (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Bonn86, 
Da falls sich keiner mehr meldet  wir zu zweit sein werden, was hälst Du davon, wir treffen uns in Beuel  Mitte um den Ennert hoch zu raddeln? Dort kenne ich mich ein bischen  aus. Z.B. gegen 11 vor der Tür von Beuel Post?


----------



## neska (19. Oktober 2013)

Wie wäre es, uns in Beuel  Mitte um den Ennert hoch zu raddeln? Z.B. um 11 Uhr in Beuel vor der Post?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonn86 (19. Oktober 2013)

Sorry neska, das war dann wohl zu kurzfristig . Kurz bevor du geschrieben hattest, war ich online...und habe mir da für den Tag etwas anderes vorgenommen.


----------



## aceofspades (20. Oktober 2013)

hab gerade ne gute Seite gefunden, für alle die sich über Gabeln informieren wollen

http://www.federgabel-info.de/

PS: Schulter immer  noch nicht OK - werde wohl noch etwas Pause machen müssen


----------



## windsurfenXXL (21. Oktober 2013)

aceofspades schrieb:


> hab gerade ne gute Seite gefunden, für alle die sich über Gabeln informieren wollen
> 
> http://www.federgabel-info.de/
> 
> PS: Schulter immer  noch nicht OK - werde wohl noch etwas Pause machen müssen



Gute Besserung Gerd, ich kann ja seit gestern mitreden (habe versucht bei 42km/h mal mit dem Vorrad an einer kleinen Stufe zu sliden => ging nicht gut 

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## snail (21. Oktober 2013)

Wie siehts morgen mit einer netten Tour durchs 7GB aus, Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben?


----------



## berghochbremser (21. Oktober 2013)

ich werde wahrscheinlich am start sein..


----------



## Schuerfwunde (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin morgen um 6 auch dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## QBE84 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme auch angerollt


----------



## windsurfenXXL (23. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hier mal etwas INHALT bzw. nur der Link für Euren Thread  
(statt immer nur simples ..."komme auch...") 

Rückrufaktion diesmal von FOX-Gabeln:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/22/rueckruf-fox-ruft-2013er-fox-32-und-fox-34-zurueck/

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (23. Oktober 2013)

Hat morgen jemand Lust eine Tour zu machen, wird wohl etwas schlammig werden, aber von oben wirds trocken


----------



## jankr (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre dabei morgen


----------



## Nabenschaltung (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich komm auch mit


----------



## Atzenpogo (24. Oktober 2013)

ich auch


----------



## Schuerfwunde (24. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch dabei heute


----------



## -ernie- (24. Oktober 2013)

me too...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonn86 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme auch. 18h an der T-Mobile Bank?


----------



## jankr (26. Oktober 2013)

Hat morgen jemand lust auf eine Tour? So gegen 12 Uhr?


----------



## Bonn86 (26. Oktober 2013)

wie gesagt...bin dabei.


----------



## snail (26. Oktober 2013)

jankr schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand lust auf eine Tour? So gegen 12 Uhr?


Werde ich morgen früh kurzfristig entscheiden. Melde mich dann nochmals


----------



## QBE84 (26. Oktober 2013)

ggf wäre ich auch dabei...melde mich aber morgen früh nochmal


----------



## jankr (26. Oktober 2013)

Bonn86 will erst um 14 uhr starten


----------



## Bonn86 (27. Oktober 2013)

12h passt schon. Durch die Zeitumstellung habe ich ja eine Stunde geschenkt bekommen .


----------



## klee84 (27. Oktober 2013)

dabei


----------



## moses3k (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei. Start an der langen Bank oder wo trefft ihr euch heute?


----------



## QBE84 (27. Oktober 2013)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (27. Oktober 2013)

moses3k schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei. Start an der langen Bank oder wo trefft ihr euch heute?



ja lange Bank 12 Uhr


----------



## snail (27. Oktober 2013)

Bin raus heute, Wetter ist mir zu unbeständig um 14:00, man sieht sich am Dienstag


----------



## -ernie- (27. Oktober 2013)

Dafür sieht das Wetter im Moment echt perfekt aus. Komme auch!!


----------



## snail (27. Oktober 2013)

-ernie- schrieb:


> Dafür sieht das Wetter im Moment echt perfekt aus. Komme auch!!



Sehe ich gerade auch. Schaue mal in 1h raus und wenn es dann bin ich dabei 1400 an der Bank


----------



## QBE84 (27. Oktober 2013)

wir treffen uns um 12


----------



## snail (27. Oktober 2013)

sorry zu spät gesehen, da habe ich irgendwie deinen Kommentar vorher übersehen


----------



## snail (28. Oktober 2013)

So nachdem sich alles heute ausgeregnet hat oder wird, wirds laut Wettervorhersage morgen richtig schön! Also wer hat Lust auf ne Runde, übliche Zeit und Ort.


----------



## thomasgregor (28. Oktober 2013)

ich würd wieder um 18.15 kommen bzw. so schnell ich kann!


----------



## bansaiman (28. Oktober 2013)

Wer hat morgen früh/vormittag etwas Zeit?Ein bisschen Ennert oder Venusberg juckeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (28. Oktober 2013)

thomasgregor schrieb:


> ich würd wieder um 18.15 kommen bzw. so schnell ich kann!


Denke kann man einrichten, Licht nicht vergessen


----------



## Schuerfwunde (28. Oktober 2013)

Morgen um 6 klingt gut 
Bin dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (29. Oktober 2013)

Diese Woche ohne mich, ringe noch mit meiner Erkältung.


----------



## Goldsprint (29. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei. Um wie viel Uhr treffen wir uns denn nun heute, 18:00 oder 18:15?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (29. Oktober 2013)

Lass uns bei 6 bleiben, sonst wird die Startzeit ein moving target. Ggf warten wir paar Minuten, wenn wer noch auf dem Weg ist und Bescheid gegeben hat


----------



## snail (29. Oktober 2013)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Lass uns bei 6 bleiben, sonst wird die Startzeit ein moving target. Ggf warten wir paar Minuten, wenn wer noch auf dem Weg ist und Bescheid gegeben hat


dito 18:00 Treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (29. Oktober 2013)

thomasgregor schrieb:


> ich würd wieder um 18.15 kommen bzw. so schnell ich kann!


Hatten bis 18:15 gewarten und sind dann los , leider hatten wir dich nicht gesehen.


----------



## snail (29. Oktober 2013)

Da es heute sehr schön war und größtenteils trocken, wollten wir morgen nochmals los für eine Runde ins 7GB. Treffpunkt 17:30 an er Langen Bank bei T-Mobile.


----------



## thomasgregor (30. Oktober 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Hatten bis 18:15 gewarten und sind dann los , leider hatten wir dich nicht gesehen.



Die Bahnschranke hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Das ist echt immer ne knappe Sache. Bin dann mit einem anderen Grüppchen mitgefahren.


----------



## jankr (30. Oktober 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Da es heute sehr schön war und größtenteils trocken, wollten wir morgen nochmals los für eine Runde ins 7GB. Treffpunkt 17:30 an er Langen Bank bei T-Mobile.



bin dabei


----------



## Bonn86 (30. Oktober 2013)

Da meine 5000-Lumen-Leuchte lol noch nicht da ist, bin ich leider noch Tagfahrer. Habe Donnerstag frei - hat jemand morgen Zeit und Lust gegen 13h zu radeln?


----------



## Goldsprint (30. Oktober 2013)

Morgen ab 16:00 Uhr würde ich fahren.


----------



## Goldsprint (31. Oktober 2013)

Fährt heute jemand?


Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro2_248 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atzenpogo (31. Oktober 2013)

Wäre um 1800 dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Oktober 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro2_248 using Tapatalk


 
Da ich morgen eine Tagestour machen möchte, wäre ich nur kurz dabei, und würde gerne die Sonne mitnehmen; daher kann ich 16-18 Uhr Venusberg & KoFo anbieten ...


----------



## Goldsprint (31. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar! Dann bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (31. Oktober 2013)

@Rosinante: Wo sollen wir uns treffen? 16:00 Uhr?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (31. Oktober 2013)

sorry, aber eine Nachfrage: 16-18 Uhr VB und KoFo? Falls ja, wo treffen wir uns? Ich würde aus der Innenstadt kommen, Treffpunkt könnte für mich sein zB vor dem Radladen in der Südstadt (Ecke Bonner Talweg)

... oh man, wir hängen genau versetzt in der EDV-Schleife ...

Also: 16:00 Uhr, Fahrradladen in der Südstadt, Reuterstraße Ecke Bonner Talweg; OK?


----------



## Goldsprint (31. Oktober 2013)

Ok, dann bis nachher!


----------



## snail (4. November 2013)

Wie siehts morgen mit eine kleinen Schlammschlacht aus, jemand Bock? 18:00 wie immer an der langen Bank!


----------



## bansaiman (4. November 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen mit eine kleinen Schlammschlacht aus, jemand Bock? 18:00 wie immer an der langen Bank!




Wo ist die lange Bank eigentlich überhaupt?


----------



## snail (4. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wo ist die lange Bank eigentlich überhaupt?


T-Mobile Landgrabenweg 151 neben dem T- Shop


----------



## snail (4. November 2013)

Bin raus für morgen, Wetter scheint nicht dolle zu werden und das zwischen17-20, Probieren wirs mal am Mittwoch


----------



## bansaiman (4. November 2013)

snail schrieb:


> Bin raus für morgen, Wetter scheint nicht dolle zu werden und das zwischen17-20, Probieren wirs mal am Mittwoch




JO, Mittwoch ist schon vorgemerkt


----------



## Omalos (6. November 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch am Sonntag irgendwann zwischen 10:00 (frühester Anfang) und 18:00 Uhr (spätestes Ende) Lust auf eine mehrstündige Tour im 7GB? Würde mich freuen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (6. November 2013)

Für Sonntag wäre ich auf ein Ründchen dabei, ich würde das aber mal abhängig vom Wetter am Samstag entscheiden.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (6. November 2013)

Solange es von oben trocken ist, bin ich dabei


----------



## Omalos (7. November 2013)

Sowohl für Samstag als auch Sonntag muss man realistischerweise von Regen ausgehen. Ich würde am Sonntag trotzdem fahren. Ich könnte eine aufgezeichnete Route eines Anfängertreffs vom letzten Winter nutzen und euch am Samstag an eure PN senden, falls nötig.

Grüße


----------



## jankr (7. November 2013)

Wenn es zeitlich passt bin ich am Sonntag auch dabei. Kann das aber erst am Samstag spät Nachmittag sagen.


----------



## thomasgregor (8. November 2013)

Braucht jemand nen Reifen? Ich hätte hier nen leicht abgenutzten Nobby nic drahtreifen zu verschenken!


----------



## Omalos (8. November 2013)

Welch Uhrzeit wäre euch denn am liebsten? Mir wäre 11:00 Uhr ganz recht. Richte mich aber auch gerne nach euch. Ist jemand von euch ortskundig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonn86 (8. November 2013)

Wäre Sonntag auch gerne mit dabei, kann aber frühestens 13h. Da hätten wir noch 4-5h im Hellen. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir da starten könnten. Basti


----------



## -ernie- (8. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen!! Hat jemand spontan Lust morgen zu fahren? Im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen (und zu Sonntag) soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden. 11:00 Uhr an der langen Bank...


----------



## Schuerfwunde (8. November 2013)

Jo, von oben trocken muss genutzt werden


----------



## Omalos (9. November 2013)

13:00 Uhr wäre für mich auch okay. Sonst noch wer?  An der langen Bank?   @basti Kennst du dich im 7GB aus oder sollen wir nach Navi fahren?


----------



## Bonn86 (9. November 2013)

Navi ...bringst du deine aufgezeichnete Route mit?


----------



## Omalos (9. November 2013)

Hast du auch ein Navi? Dann könnte ich dir eine bzw. zwei Routen (zur Auswahl) an deine PN oder Email-Adresse senden, die du mir per PN mitteilen könntest, senden. Ist vielleicht einfacher als wenn nur ich die Strecken habe. Die beiden Strecken sind gut 30 km lang mit 650 HM (war winterlich).


----------



## Schuerfwunde (9. November 2013)

Wollt ihr jetzt um 13:00 starten? Bin dabei.


----------



## Bonn86 (9. November 2013)

ja 13h wäre super! Omalos hast eine PN.


----------



## Omalos (9. November 2013)

@Schürfwunde Bist du ortskundig (und machst den Guide)? Oder möchtest du auch einen Track der Route, die wir mal gefahren sind?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (9. November 2013)

Dann bis morgen 13:00 an der langen Bank.
Paar 'Dienstag-Trails' werden wir schon finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (9. November 2013)

Wenn es von oben trocken bleibt, bin ich morgen auch dabei.


----------



## QBE84 (9. November 2013)

Ich bin morgen auch am Start...hab Bock auf biken!


----------



## Bonn86 (10. November 2013)

Es regnet...was machen wir? Ich wäre schon klitschnass, ehe ich bei t-mobile wäre.


----------



## jankr (10. November 2013)

ich kann mich bei dem wetter nicht überwinden.
ich warte auf trockenere tage


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. November 2013)

Ab 13 Uhr tauchen auch wieder Regenwolken auf von daher bin auch raus.


----------



## QBE84 (10. November 2013)

Ich warte noch ab...soll ja zum Mittag hin auffhören bzw weniger werden. Ich hab schon Bock ...matschig wirds in jedem falle. 
Ich würd sagen wir schließen uns um 12:15 nochmal kurz hier ?


----------



## Omalos (10. November 2013)

Also ich werde dort sein und muss jetzt los, damit ich nicht zu spät komme. Ggf. bitte ein paar Minuten warten.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (10. November 2013)

Ich warte noch ab. Wenn es gegen 12:15 von oben trocken aussieht, geht's los


----------



## Bonn86 (10. November 2013)

also  es reißt auf, soll auch kaum noch regnen heute... Wer kommt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (10. November 2013)

bin um 13 uhr an der bank


----------



## Bonn86 (10. November 2013)

dann bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 218042 (12. November 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mit heute aus? Würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren...


----------



## snail (12. November 2013)

ich setzte heute aus eher morgen bei mir


----------



## Schuerfwunde (12. November 2013)

Aber klar doch


----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. November 2013)

Ich hab keine Lust, motiviert mich mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 218042 (12. November 2013)

Grmpf, klappt jetzt doch nicht bei mir...


----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. November 2013)

Dann schließe ich mich der Runde morgen an.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (12. November 2013)

Ich würde denke ich wenn in den Kofo fahren!


----------



## Schuerfwunde (12. November 2013)

Ok, dann bin ich für heute auch raus


----------



## QBE84 (12. November 2013)

Wenn das Wetter für den kommenden Sonntag hält dann habe ich angedacht mal ins Ahrtal zu fahren. 
Ein wenig kenn ich mich da aus, ein paar Trails abwechselnd mit Waldautobahn bei ca. 40km sind machbar...incl Stop für Kuchen bei schöner Aussicht. 
Interessenten können sich ja hier schonmal unverbindlich melden. 
Obs dann tatsächlich umgesetzt wird zeigt sich in Absprache mit dem Wetter Gott dann gen Wochenende.
Also wer wäre dabei ?^^


----------



## snail (13. November 2013)

So um vielleicht die Motivation diese Woche doch noch hin zu bekommen, ich würde morgen fahren wollen. Treffpunkt und Zeit wie immer, wer hat Lust? Kommt schon er wird trocken sein !!!!!!


----------



## Atzenpogo (13. November 2013)

Spiele jedenfalls mit dem Gedanken, ob ich das Rad mal in den Kofferraum packe


----------



## -ernie- (13. November 2013)

Kann mich für die Nightrides momentan nicht motivieren und wenn man dem Wetterbericht Glauben schenkt, soll's morgen Abend auch regnen...
  @QBE84: Bei der Tour am Sonntag bin ich dabei! Das Argument Kuchen zieht bei mir immer! ;-)


----------



## Nabenschaltung (13. November 2013)

Sonntag schaffe ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Für morgen Abend mal kurzfristig gegen 17 Uhr entscheiden.
Ich bin schon in den Herbst/Winter Modus übergegangen


----------



## QBE84 (13. November 2013)

Herbst Winter-Modus bedeutet doch nur andere Kleidung und Lampe an Bord 


Wegen entscheid ich auch spontan :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (13. November 2013)

Wie abgemacht, Sonntag im Ahrtal bin ich dabei


----------



## Atzenpogo (14. November 2013)

Also ich habs MTB dabei, soll auch größtenteils trocken bleiben..


----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. November 2013)

Wenn es um 17:30 von oben trocken bleibt, dann bin ich dabei.
Für die Tour am Sonntag im Ahrtal bin ich nun doch dabei.


----------



## snail (14. November 2013)

da es regnet bin ich für heute raus


----------



## Atzenpogo (14. November 2013)

snail schrieb:


> da es regnet bin ich für heute raus



das waren ja nur 3 Tropfen, jetzt ists wieder trocken. Ich würde starten, müsste nur bis 17 Uhr Bescheid wissen, ob noch jemand fährt, weil ich dann los muss, um es noch rechtzeitig zu schaffen.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. November 2013)

Atzenpogo schrieb:


> das waren ja nur 3 Tropfen, jetzt ists wieder trocken. Ich würde starten, müsste nur bis 17 Uhr Bescheid wissen, ob noch jemand fährt, weil ich dann los muss, um es noch rechtzeitig zu schaffen.


Laut Regenradar ist die nächste Regenfront schon unterwegs, ich würde für heute dann auch passen und stattdessen Laufen gehen.


----------



## Atzenpogo (14. November 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Laut Regenradar ist die nächste Regenfront schon unterwegs, ich würde für heute dann auch passen und stattdessen Laufen gehen.



OK, so werde ichs nun auch machen..Danke für die Info, damit ich nicht vergeblich an der Bank stehe;-)


----------



## Goldsprint (18. November 2013)

Kennt jemand zufällig die ersten Spots in dem Video?

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32592


----------



## sibu (18. November 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Kennt jemand zufällig die ersten Spots in dem Video?
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32592



Die Trails so etwa ab der Mitte des Videos sind in einer Gegend, in der seit 1. März 2013 ein Wegeplan gilt, der dort nur noch Wandern erlaubt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (18. November 2013)

Wer wäre morgen dabei,wenn es in dem Moment nicht regnet?
Wenns tagsüber nur etwas regnet,solls an mir nicht liegen.einfach bock auf nightride


----------



## luckylocke (19. November 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Kennt jemand zufällig die ersten Spots in dem Video?
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32592


 
Ich meine, einige der ersten Spots sind am Heiderhof oberhalb von Bad Godesberg...


----------



## windsurfenXXL (22. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

für alle, die für Sonntag noch ne schöne und von oben trockene Tour suchen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14537

Man sicht sich vielleicht
Markus


----------



## Bonn86 (22. November 2013)

Wäre am Sonntag so ab 13h jemand im 7GB beim Radeln dabei?


----------



## LIDDL (25. November 2013)

für die Sauwettertage  
http://www.edirtarena.com/
a bissl teuer aber sapss is es mir glaub wert


----------



## Nabenschaltung (27. November 2013)

Heute mal wieder eine spontane Runde ins 7GB. Treffpunkt wie immer 18Uhr an der Bank. 
Bisher dabei Jeanette und meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (27. November 2013)

Ich werde wohl erst ab kommender Woche wieder am start sein. GGF würde auch der Sonntag passen aber das ist noch nicht sicher. 
Euch gute Fahrt!


----------



## snail (27. November 2013)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder eine spontane Runde ins 7GB. Treffpunkt wie immer 18Uhr an der Bank.
> Bisher dabei Jeanette und meine Wenigkeit.


Werde es versuchen, kann sein das ich 5 min später da bin


----------



## bansaiman (28. November 2013)

Wer kann morgen Abend ab wann? ne runde vorm ausgehen zum Bierchen wäre doch noch schön


----------



## Goldsprint (28. November 2013)

Morgen solls regnen, oder?

Ich würd gern Sonntag fahren.


----------



## Thefreakshow (28. November 2013)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Ich meine, einige der ersten Spots sind am Heiderhof oberhalb von Bad Godesberg...



Nope
Sind in ner anderen Ecke, aber nah drann 
Ist n kleiner aber feiner Homespot!
Der
Aber wie so einige nur geduldet ist...


----------



## Bonn86 (29. November 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Morgen solls regnen, oder?
> 
> Ich würd gern Sonntag fahren.



Sonntag wäre ich ab 13h wieder dabei.


----------



## snail (2. Dezember 2013)

Hi zusammen, wer morgen Abend Lust und Laune hat, der kommt zum üblichen Treffpunkt und  zur üblichen Zeit. Jens und ich wollten eine Runde im 7GB drehen.


----------



## QBE84 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke ich bin am Start!


----------



## bansaiman (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

wer kann und will heute ab 15.30 ein Ründchen Venusberg fahren, oder auch Ennert, aber da könnte ich erst später wegend er Anfahrt ;-)


----------



## Schuerfwunde (11. Dezember 2013)

Mal kein Glühwein... 
Wer sich dazu echt durchringen kann, dann ist morgen 18:00 an der üblichen langen Bank (oder, wenn der Weihnachtsmarkt dort stört, etwas weiter vorne vorm Haupteingang) Aufbruch zu einer Runde durchs 7GB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (11. Dezember 2013)

Wir fahren ab dem Kreisverkehr vom Zoll um 16.15 Uhr los.wer kommt mit?


----------



## snail (16. Dezember 2013)

Wer Lust und Laune hat morgen eine Runde zu drehen, wie immer um 18:00 an der langen Bank bei T-Mobile. So lange das Wetter noch so gut ist muss man es nutzen


----------



## bondibeach (16. Dezember 2013)

wie lange fahrt ihr denn momentan im winter so?


----------



## snail (16. Dezember 2013)

bondibeach schrieb:


> wie lange fahrt ihr denn momentan im winter so?


Nach Lust und Laune, aber so 2-3 h werden es immer


----------



## Schuerfwunde (16. Dezember 2013)

Morgen klingt gut, bin um 6 dabei


----------



## QBE84 (22. Dezember 2013)

Damit wir nicht auf Seite 2 landen 

Ich wünsche allen eine entspannte Weihnachtszeit und schonmal einen guten Rutsch.
Im Januar bin ich wieder am Start, dann hoffentlich mit neuem Bike!

Also bis später


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Dezember 2013)

Bleibt morgen trocken, werde um 8:30 oder 9 Uhr ab Ramersdorf fahren, muss um 12 wieder in Bonn sein; bei Lust & Zeit bitte melden!


----------



## bondibeach (28. Dezember 2013)

Uh das mir leider zu früh. Wenn jemand lust hat so gegen 12 in Bonn zu starten wäre ich dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Dezember 2013)

... Lust ja, aber halt ab 12 keine Zeit mehr; morgen früh muss ich auch Espresso in die Trinkflasche füllen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiriJaem (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und in Bonn und suche Mitfahrgelegenheiten mit dem ein oder anderen Trail...bin ne weile nicht gefahren, aber dieses Jahr den Saarschleifen-Cup mitgefahren und bin neugierig was es um Bonn so zu entdecken gibt ;-)


----------



## Schuerfwunde (28. Dezember 2013)

9 ist schon arg früh...12 schon fast zu spät...
Irgendwie muß doch eine Startzeit zu finden sein, um nicht allein in den Wald zu müssen.
Ich starte morgen 11:00 an der üblichen langen Bank zu einer Runde durchs 7GB. Wer mitkommen mag...11:00 an der Bank


----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. Dezember 2013)

MiriJaem schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin neu hier und in Bonn und suche Mitfahrgelegenheiten mit dem ein oder anderen Trail...bin ne weile nicht gefahren, aber dieses Jahr den Saarschleifen-Cup mitgefahren und bin neugierig was es um Bonn so zu entdecken gibt ;-)



Um auch nochmal in diesem Jahr etwas zu posten,

im Moment sind hier alle irgendwie im Winterschlaf von daher einfach spontan mit aufspringen, ich denke im Frühjahr geht es dann hier wieder aktiv los, mit 2 mal die Woche zu fahren.


----------



## gerdu (30. Dezember 2013)

ab 1.1. fängt das Frühjahr an!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (30. Dezember 2013)

gerdu schrieb:


> ab 1.1. fängt das Frühjahr an!


Vollkommen richtig!


----------



## MiriJaem (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich meld mich einfach bei gelegenheit, habe gestern schon mal einen kleinen ausblick auf Siebengebirge erhascht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde schonmal für Samstag den 11.01. und Sonntag den 12.01. was ins AUge fassen. Werde dann sicher mein neues Bike haben und bin heiss auf ne Ausfahrt. War jetzt schon mehr als nen Monat nicht mehr biken 
Werde aber dann nochmal konkret nachfragen wie es an dem WE aussieht.
Guten Rutsch und so


----------



## -ernie- (30. Dezember 2013)

Na wenn das so ist. Das neue Rad muss ja getestet werden! Bin dabei!!


----------



## StefanK. (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde morgen eine Runde durchs Siebengebirge drehen. Noch eine schöne Runde im alten Jahr. Startzeitpunkt wäre 11:00 Uhr und Treffpunkt ist der Einstieg ins Nachtigallental. Fahrzeit wäre je nach Kondition so ungefähr 3-4 Stunden. Würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere Lust hätte mitzufahren. Bei Regen oder wenn sich bis morgen um 9:00 sich niemand gemeldet hat, fällt die Tour eventuell aus.


----------



## snail (3. Januar 2014)

MiriJaem schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin neu hier und in Bonn und suche Mitfahrgelegenheiten mit dem ein oder anderen Trail...bin ne weile nicht gefahren, aber dieses Jahr den Saarschleifen-Cup mitgefahren und bin neugierig was es um Bonn so zu entdecken gibt ;-)


Gehe mal davon aus das du Saarländer bist . kann man den Cup empfehlen, da ich auch aus der Region komme und es überlegt hatte. Aufjedenfall Willkommen in Bonn und man sieht sich beim Biken vielleicht.


----------



## bondibeach (3. Januar 2014)

Wie schaut es am Sonntag mit ner Runde aus? Start so gegen 11 oder 12?


----------



## Bonn86 (3. Januar 2014)

Sonntag ist super...wäre dabei...lieber 12h


----------



## moses3k (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Frohes neues Jahr an alle! Wünsche euch alles Gute, vor allem fette Trails, Gesundheit und heile Knochen für 2014. Freue mich auch schon total auf die neue Saison mit euch allen!
Meine Salatbar namens dean&david am Bonner Marktplatz ist endlich eröffnet. Wer mal in der Stadt sein sollte, der kann gerne vorbei schauen und Hallo sagen. Freue mich immer über Besuch und werde euch gerne zeigen, was gesundes Fast Food ist...
Mir wurde 3 Tage vor Weihnachten mein abgeschlossenes, schwarzes Canyon Nerve XC gestohlen. Habe mein anfängliches Schocktrauma überwunden und kann nun wieder sprechen  Sachdienliche Hinweise zur Wiederbeschaffung sind daher sehr willkommen.
Habe mein Sparschwein geplündert und mir heute ein neues Bike bestellt. Es ist mein Traumbike - doch leider erst im März lieferbar. Frage in die Runde: Hat jd. von euch ein altes (Schrott-) (MT-) Bike, welches er mir für die nächsten Wochen borgen oder zu einem günstigen Freundschaftspreis vermieten kann? Möchte wieder trainieren.. 
Dicke Grüße,
Anh Tu


----------



## QBE84 (3. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues!
Das mit dem Bike ist natürlich nicht so cool!
Mit der Salatbar schon, wenn ich Zeit hab komm ich mal rum!
Was haste denn für nen neue Kiste bestellt ? Das Spectral ?


----------



## moses3k (3. Januar 2014)

Jo, Spectral in chrome red 



QBE84 schrieb:


> Was haste denn für nen neue Kiste bestellt ? Das Spectral ?


----------



## QBE84 (4. Januar 2014)

Oh ja , das ist echt ein geiles Bike. Auch mein Fav in der Farbe!
Wenns trocken ist würde ich gerne kommenden Donnerstag fahren. 
Hat jemand frei ? Sonst 18 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (4. Januar 2014)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Oh ja , das ist echt ein geiles Bike. Auch mein Fav in der Farbe!
> Wenns trocken ist würde ich gerne kommenden Donnerstag fahren.
> Hat jemand frei ? Sonst 18 Uhr



Ich würde auch am Dienstag schon fahren wollen.


----------



## Bonn86 (4. Januar 2014)

So, jetzt haben wir Sonntag, Dienstag und Donnerstag im Angebot. 
Damit es nicht untergeht, würde ich gerne noch einmal morgen (Sonntag) aufgreifen. Wäre noch wer mit dabei?


----------



## bondibeach (4. Januar 2014)

also ich würde so gegen 12 starten wollen. Treffpunkt?


----------



## Bonn86 (5. Januar 2014)

Supi...dann lass uns doch 12h an der T-Mobile Bank treffen. Bis später


----------



## bondibeach (5. Januar 2014)

alles klar bis gleich


----------



## snail (5. Januar 2014)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Ich würde auch am Dienstag schon fahren wollen.


Wollte auch am Dienstag wieder loslegen, s... Erkältung diese Woche gehabt, daher eher ne gemütliche Runde oder?
Bei dem schönen Wetter nicht Biken, eine Schande!


----------



## snail (5. Januar 2014)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Oh ja , das ist echt ein geiles Bike. Auch mein Fav in der Farbe!
> Wenns trocken ist würde ich gerne kommenden Donnerstag fahren.
> Hat jemand frei ? Sonst 18 Uhr


Lässt sich sicherlich machen, hast dein neues Bike schon dabei?


----------



## jankr (5. Januar 2014)

Dienstag 18.00 Uhr wäre ich dabei


----------



## QBE84 (5. Januar 2014)

snail schrieb:


> Lässt sich sicherlich machen, hast dein neues Bike schon dabei?


Mitte der Woche sollte es da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (6. Januar 2014)

Muss leider für morgen passen, bin immer noch nicht fit :-(


----------



## bondibeach (6. Januar 2014)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Mitte der Woche sollte es da sein



was haste dir gegönnt?


----------



## jankr (6. Januar 2014)

snail schrieb:


> Muss leider für morgen passen, bin immer noch nicht fit :-(


 Schade, gute Besserung!
Fährt sonst irgendwer morgen Abend?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (7. Januar 2014)

Ich passe für heute auch.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (8. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute wie siehts am Sonntag mit ner Runde 7G aus ? Wer hat Lust und Zeit ? Ich würde gerne so gegen 10Uhr los wenn das Wetter trocken ist und euch das nicht zu früh ist.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (8. Januar 2014)

Aber ihr seit doch bestimmt alle frühaufsteher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (9. Januar 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> was haste dir gegönnt?


Radon Slide 140


----------



## Nabenschaltung (9. Januar 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Aber ihr seit doch bestimmt alle frühaufsteher


Aber doch nicht am Sonntag  
Ich tendiere eher zu 12 Uhr, ist aber auch noch nicht sicher ob ich am Sonntag dazu in der Lage bin, je nach dem wie der Samstag Abend wird. 
Ich würde mich dann am Samstag nochmal melden.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (9. Januar 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Hi Leute wie siehts am Sonntag mit ner Runde 7G aus ? Wer hat Lust und Zeit ? Ich würde gerne so gegen 10Uhr los wenn das Wetter trocken ist und euch das nicht zu früh ist.



Okay, bin dabei...auch wenn es Sonntags um 10 ja quasi noch dunkel ist


----------



## Bonn86 (9. Januar 2014)

dabei


----------



## QBE84 (9. Januar 2014)

Evtl bin ich am Sonntag auch dabei, kann es aber noch nicht sicher sagen. Wäre aber auch eher für 12 oder 11:30 oder sowas


----------



## jankr (9. Januar 2014)

Sonntag auch dabei. Alles ab 10 Uhr passt.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (10. Januar 2014)

Also ich wäre da auch flexibel. Wenn 11:00 angenehmer ist wäre das auch kein Ding. Ich hatte eine Strecke von ca. 60 km geplant. Zeit ist für mich Nebensache. Treffen wie immer lange Bank. Stimmt kurz ab welche Zeit euch lieber wär.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. Januar 2014)

Ich komme am Sonntag auch mit. 11 Uhr wäre perfekt!


----------



## klee84 (10. Januar 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Also ich wäre da auch flexibel. Wenn 11:00 angenehmer ist wäre das auch kein Ding. Ich hatte eine Strecke von ca. 60 km geplant. Zeit ist für mich Nebensache. Treffen wie immer lange Bank. Stimmt kurz ab welche Zeit euch lieber wär.



60km??? Whooaaaa!!! Ich melde mich auch an, 11Uhr passt!


----------



## QBE84 (10. Januar 2014)

Okay, ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei um 11 dann. 
Bin am Vorabend jedoch noch in Mönchengladbach auf einem Geb. ich hoffe es wird nicht zu spät 
Bis Sonntag dann 11Uhr an der langen Bank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -ernie- (11. Januar 2014)

Schön, dass mal wieder so viele dabei sind! Ich komme auch...


----------



## bondibeach (11. Januar 2014)

Komme auch am Sonntag


----------



## Ghost-Bike (11. Januar 2014)

Okay wie ich sehe ist 11Uhr den meisten lieber. Dann bis morgen


----------



## Ghost-Bike (12. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für den heutigen Trip auch wenn sich die Teilnehmerzahl schnell Dezimierte 
Größten Respekt an alle die lange und bis zuletzt durchgehalten haben, aber wie mir bestätigt wurde hat es sich ja gelohnt.
Ihr könnt euch sicher sein das die heutige Ausfahrt viel Kondition und Erfahrung gebracht hat.


----------



## snail (14. Januar 2014)

Kurze Frage in die Runde fährt jemand heute, 1800 tmo?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (14. Januar 2014)

Nach der geilen Sonntagstour fällt das ja zu ner Tour im Dunklen echt schwer... bin dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. Januar 2014)

Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Januar 2014)

Wie schaut es morgen so ab 14 Uhr aus: Jemand Lust & Zeit auf eine Tour?


----------



## LIDDL (16. Januar 2014)

BeroBionicon schrieb:


> Hey alle zusammen.
> Ich gehöre mit zur Initiative die den Dirtbikepark in Dottendorf (Dirtbirds Bonn, FB: https://www.facebook.com/DirtParkBonn) ins Leben gerufen hat, und jetzt steht wieder was neues an. Interessant ist das besonders für alle die, die gerne Berg-Ab fahren:Ein Freund von mir (Chis) hat Herrn Korintenberg (von der Stadtförsterei Bonn) angerufen und ihn gefragt wie das wohl mit einer legalen DH/FR Strecke in Bonn aussehen würde. Kurz und knapp: der sehr sympathische Mann fährt selber leidenschaftlich gerne Mountainbike und hat sich über den Anruf sehr gefreut. Er hat uns - alle Mountainbiker Bonns - einerseits dazu aufgerufen ihm eine email zu schreiben in dem wir Unser Interesse und unser Engagement an einer offiziellen DH bekunden. Und er hat uns außerdem gebeten keine Strecken einfach in den Wald zu bauen. Es würde ihm zwar in der Seele weh tuen aber sobald er das mitbekommen würde, sei er gezwungen die Strecken ab zu reißen / ab reißen zu lassen.Hier findet ihr seine emailadresse:http://www.bonn.de/rat_verwaltung_buergerdienste/stadtverwaltung_im_ueberblick/00904/
> Also alle Mann ran an den Speck - nehmt euch die paar Minuten Zeit und bringt was ins Rollen! Sagt auch euren MTB-Kollegen bescheid und gebt die emailaddresse weiter. ihr müsst keine Romane schreiben, es geht in der mail nur darum klar zu machen dass ihr Interesse habt und bereit sei mit anzupacken.GrüßeBero


 

Bitte mit machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (16. Januar 2014)

Sonntag biken ?


----------



## jankr (17. Januar 2014)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Sonntag biken ?


Bin dabei. Wieder um 11 treffen?


----------



## thomasgregor (18. Januar 2014)

Bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei ihr geht ja ab... Respekt für die 1500 hm! Seid ihr für morgen genauso motiviert?? 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## QBE84 (18. Januar 2014)

ja war ne gute Tour, morgen kanns auch was weniger sein, einfach ne lockere Runde drehen. 11 Uhr wäre gut!


----------



## jankr (18. Januar 2014)

Optimal, dann morgen 11 Uhr an der langen Bank.


----------



## QBE84 (18. Januar 2014)

joa...11 uhr lange Bank 
hiermit bestätigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegs (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo Ghost-Bike, tolle Tour am 12.1. gibt's die auch zum nachfahren als garmin trak.
Bin noch neu auf dem MTB und probiere Strecken in Vinxel und im 7gb aus. Was anderes als RR fahren. Such halt noch Trainingsrunden dann klappt's auch im Frühjahr auch ml in der Gruppe.

Schönen Wochenstart


----------



## snail (21. Januar 2014)

Nabend allerseits wollte mal kurz rund fragen wer morgen Lust hat ne Runde im 7GB zu drehen? Sieht ja ganz passable mit dem Wetter aus. Treffpunkt wie immer Lange Bank bei T-Mobile Zeit 18:30! Wer kann und Lust hat Bescheid geben


----------



## Schuerfwunde (21. Januar 2014)

Bescheid


----------



## snail (21. Januar 2014)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Bescheid


Dann sind wir wohl erst mal zu zweit unterwegs, sehr schön


----------



## thomasgregor (22. Januar 2014)

Ich würd auch ne Runde mitfahren, da mein Lateinkurs ausfällt


----------



## jankr (22. Januar 2014)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Januar 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Sonntagsrunde?


----------



## jankr (25. Januar 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Sonntagsrunde?



Grundsätzlich dabei, wann wolltest du denn starten?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. Januar 2014)

Familienbedingt würde ich gerne früher starten, so gegen 10, und dann 'rumtrailen ... OK?


----------



## snail (27. Januar 2014)

Abend zu sammeln, wollte mal rund fragen, wer am Dienstag Lust hat ne Runde durchs 7Gb zu drehen? Sieht ja zu mindestens trocken aus
Wie immer 1800 Uhr an langen Bank bei T-Mobile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (27. Januar 2014)

Da es trocken bleiben soll, hab ich keine plausible Ausrede...


----------



## MiriJaem (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hat zufällig auch jemand am Freitag morgen Zeit zum radeln? so von 8-11 rum?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Januar 2014)

... wollte um 14 Uhr starten; zu spät?


----------



## MiriJaem (29. Januar 2014)

Oder Montag hätte ich Zeit von 8-14 Uhr... ;-)


----------



## MiriJaem (29. Januar 2014)

jep, ich müsste halt um 14 uhr wieder zuhause sein...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. Januar 2014)

:-(


----------



## QBE84 (29. Januar 2014)

was geht bzw wer fährt am we ?


----------



## jankr (29. Januar 2014)

Am Sonntag würde ich fahren


----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2014)

Hi! Ich habe heute über Friesdorf eine Mitfahrerin aus dieser Gruppe getroffen, aber leider vergessen Kontaktdaten auszutauschen - vielleicht meldet sie sich ja 

Danke und viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jankr (1. Februar 2014)

Wie sieht's aus? Hat irgendwer Lust morgen zu fahren?


----------



## QBE84 (1. Februar 2014)

bin leider doch raus, Erkältung....


----------



## -ernie- (1. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch raus. Mein Rad ist in der Werkstatt


----------



## snail (5. Februar 2014)

Wer hat heute Lust ne Runde im 7gb zu drehen? 1830 an der T-mobile Bank


----------



## Schuerfwunde (5. Februar 2014)

Ja, bin halb 7 da


----------



## Schuerfwunde (5. Februar 2014)

Bin raus, Wetter hält nicht was es versprochen hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Februar 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine 7GB-Tour am Freitag, so ca. 12-15 Uhr?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (6. Februar 2014)

Ja, nur kann erst ab 16..16:30 los...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Februar 2014)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Ja, nur kann erst ab 16..16:30 los...



Schade, muß um 16 Uhr wieder zurück sein ...


----------



## QBE84 (6. Februar 2014)

will jemand am Sa fahren ?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (7. Februar 2014)

Wetter sieht gut aus für heute...starte 16:30 mit Snail an der langen Bank zu einer kleinen Tour durchs 7GB. Noch wer?


----------



## snail (7. Februar 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## Schuerfwunde (7. Februar 2014)

QBE84 schrieb:


> will jemand am Sa fahren ?


Samstag wird nicht viel bei mir.

Wie siehts denn mit Sonntag 11:00 aus, von der langen Bank quasi auf Ghost-Bike's Spuren hoch zur Löwenburg und dann Richtung Kaasbachtal?


----------



## snail (7. Februar 2014)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Samstag wird nicht viel bei mir.
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit Sonntag 11:00 aus, von der langen Bank quasi auf Ghost-Bike's Spuren hoch zur Löwenburg und dann Richtung Kaasbachtal?


Bin dabei


----------



## QBE84 (8. Februar 2014)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit Sonntag 11:00 aus, von der langen Bank quasi auf Ghost-Bike's Spuren hoch zur Löwenburg und dann Richtung Kaasbachtal?



Ich bin auch dabei denke ich, gebe aber nochmal bescheid.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Februar 2014)

evtl. bin ich dabei, kann aber erst morgen früh zusagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (8. Februar 2014)

Ich denke ich werde mich mit dranhängen  Kaasbachtal ???? Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## QBE84 (8. Februar 2014)

bin dann auch um 11 an der Bank


----------



## snail (11. Februar 2014)

Wetter ist zu gut, um nicht zu fahren. Wer Lust und Laune hat heute 17:15 an der langen Langen Bank bei T-Mobile


----------



## Goldsprint (11. Februar 2014)

Bin am überlegen, ob ich auch mitkommen soll. Wie viele sind wir denn?


----------



## snail (11. Februar 2014)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen, ob ich auch mitkommen soll. Wie viele sind wir denn?


Momentan 2, aber wir wollten eine kleine schnelle Runden machen, 1200hm, max 2,5h!


----------



## Goldsprint (11. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann bin ich wohl fehl am Platz!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. Februar 2014)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich wohl fehl am Platz!
> Viel Spaß!



hi marcel .... lange rede kurzer sinn .... ich hab mit vor gut 5 wochen mit dem grundlagentraining begonnen .... 4mal die woche 2h an der 80%-leistungsmarke ..... klappt schon ganz gut .... in ein paar wochen bin ich fit für die 7hügel .... dann können wir beide dann langsamer hochtrailen ..... freu mich schon


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Februar 2014)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> hi marcel .... lange rede kurzer sinn .... ich hab mit vor gut 5 wochen mit dem grundlagentraining begonnen .... 4mal die woche 2h an der 80%-leistungsmarke ..... klappt schon ganz gut .... in ein paar wochen bin ich fit für die 7hügel .... dann können wir beide dann langsamer hochtrailen ..... freu mich schon



He, Du lebst ja noch!


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. Februar 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> He, Du lebst ja noch!


jepp ..... ich denke so in 4-6 wochen bin ich fit für die 7hügel .... muss noch was tun ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (11. Februar 2014)

Kerstin hat mir schon von deinem Training erzählt ;-)
Ich glaube, dann bist du mir zu schnell...


----------



## LukasMai (12. Februar 2014)

LeJupp schrieb:


> Wir  sind ne neue Gruppe von begeisterten MTB Bikern, welche sich über Anschluss  weiterer Biker freuen würde.
> Im Augenblick sind wir größtenteils  Kollegen aus dem T-Mobile Umfeld, die das Mountainbiken vor 3 Monaten für sich  entdeckt haben. Unter Anleitung zweier langjähriger MTB-Fahrer machen wir  regelmäßig 1-2 mal die Woche das Siebengebirge oder den Kottenforst unsicher.  Wir sind begeistert bei der Sache - im Status ambitionierte Anfänger.
> 
> Pro  Ausfahrt sind der Regel 4 - 10 Leute dabei, wobei wir einigermaßen sportlich  unterwegs sind. Technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen werden bereits mit Bravur  gemeistert , der eine oder andere steigt aber auch mal bei der Schlüsselstelle  vom Rad. Verschnaufpausen werden natürlich auch gemacht um allen Fitnessgraden  gerecht zu werden. Es soll sich keiner überfordert  fühlen.
> ...



Bin gerne dabei! Grüße aus der DTAG Zentrale!


----------



## LIDDL (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,  seid ihr am wochenende unterwegs?  und fahrt ihr auch kleinere Runden? (2-3h)?
bin im moment noch nicht so richtig fit


----------



## jankr (14. Februar 2014)

Hey, irgendwer Lust auf ne Runde am Sonntag? Start gegen 11 Uhr?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Februar 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> Hey, irgendwer Lust auf ne Runde am Sonntag? Start gegen 11 Uhr?



Lust schon, benötige aber noch die "Startfreigabe"; melde mich dann ...


----------



## jankr (14. Februar 2014)

10 Uhr geht auch wenn das besser passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben2808 (14. Februar 2014)

Da ich ganz neu in Bonn bin würd ich mich gern anschliessen! Wo trefft ihr auch denn? Kenn mich leider noch nicht so aus! Wohne in Lengsdorf!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. Februar 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> 10 Uhr geht auch wenn das besser passt.


Danke für das Entgegenkommen; sieht aber derzeit noch unsicher aus ...


----------



## jankr (14. Februar 2014)

ben2808 schrieb:


> Da ich ganz neu in Bonn bin würd ich mich gern anschliessen! Wo trefft ihr auch denn? Kenn mich leider noch nicht so aus! Wohne in Lengsdorf!



an der langen bank bei t-mobile, landgrabenweg, in beuel


----------



## ben2808 (14. Februar 2014)

Gut sollte ich irgendwie finden!  Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit! Uhrzeit ist mir egal! 10 oder 11 beides ok!


----------



## snail (14. Februar 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> Hey, irgendwer Lust auf ne Runde am Sonntag? Start gegen 11 Uhr?


Wäre um 1100 Uhr am Sonntag dabei. Die Frage ist jetzt nur noch, ob das Wetter mitmacht.?


----------



## ben2808 (15. Februar 2014)

Ich bin leider raus! Muss morgen doch früher weg und schaffe daher kein Training! Aber das nächste mal klappts bestimmt! Viel Spaß euch


----------



## snail (15. Februar 2014)

Wie siehts aus einer dabei morgen um 11:00? Treffpunkt wie immer lange Bank bei T_Mobile.


----------



## jankr (15. Februar 2014)

snail schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus einer dabei morgen um 11:00? Treffpunkt wie immer lange Bank bei T_Mobile.



Ich bin dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Februar 2014)

klappt bei mir morgen leider nicht ...


----------



## snail (15. Februar 2014)

schade


Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> klappt bei mir morgen leider nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (17. Februar 2014)

Wer hat denn morgen Lust eine kleine gemütliche Anfänger-Runde (also max. 800hm) zu drehen? Startzeit wäre 18:00 Uhr an der langen Bank.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (17. Februar 2014)

Bei den Wetteraussichten könnte man eigentlich mal bei Tageslicht starten. Wie siehts denn mit 17:00 aus?


----------



## Goldsprint (17. Februar 2014)

Könnte man auch machen.


----------



## snail (17. Februar 2014)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Bei den Wetteraussichten könnte man eigentlich mal bei Tageslicht starten. Wie siehts denn mit 17:00 aus?


17:00 passt auch bei mir, bin dabei


----------



## Schuerfwunde (17. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann morgen mal schon 17:00


----------



## LIDDL (23. Februar 2014)

gleich um 11 am P+R-Parkplatz Ramersdorf, kleine Endurorunde


----------



## snail (24. Februar 2014)

Hi zusammen, wer ist morgen, Dienstag am Start? Wollten eine Runde im 7GB drehen. Start 17:00 an der langen Bank bei T-Mobile.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (24. Februar 2014)

Wenn du Dienstag meinst, dann ja ;-)


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Februar 2014)

Ehe jetzt gleich alles abgeht: Jemand Lust & Zeit auf eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag so ab 15 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (27. Februar 2014)

Ja, kann aber erst gegen 5 los


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Februar 2014)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Ja, kann aber erst gegen 5 los


... so laaangsam kann ich wieder geradeaus sehen ... 5 ist wohl leider zu spät, da ich gegen 18:30 Uhr wieder in Bonn sein muß; früher gehts nicht? Wir könnten sonst auch ab 16 Uhr eine Runde Venusberg etc. einlegen ...


----------



## QBE84 (1. März 2014)

Servus,
für morgen wollen wir ne Tour im Ahrtal fahren. Geplant sind ca. 50km und ca. 1200hm. Treffpunkt wäre um 10:45 am unten angegebenen Parkplatz, Aufbruch dann ca. um 11 Uhr. Trails gibts auch 
Wer Bock hat kann sich ja melden.

Bisher sind wir 4 oder 5 Leute.

https://www.google.de/maps/place/50°31'45.1"N 7°04'49.2"E/@50.5297412,7.076913,1468m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


----------



## Boldwing (5. März 2014)

fährt morgen jemand ??


----------



## Nabenschaltung (5. März 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> fährt morgen jemand ??


Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Boldwing (5. März 2014)

super tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (5. März 2014)

Aber frühestens geht's bei mir erst ab 17:30 Uhr


----------



## Boldwing (6. März 2014)

und trotz de guten vorsätze bin ich raus für heute ...


----------



## -ernie- (6. März 2014)

Fährt heute trotzdem irgendwer??


----------



## jankr (7. März 2014)

Hey,
Wer hat Lust auf ne runde am Sonntag. Start irgendwann zwischen 10 und 12 Uhr?


----------



## QBE84 (7. März 2014)

Ich würde fahren, mir wäre dann aber ein früher Start um 10 ganz recht da ich Nachmittags noch was vor habe.


----------



## jankr (8. März 2014)

10:00 Uhr morgen passt


----------



## QBE84 (8. März 2014)

Sorry aber ich korrigiere die Startzeit mal auf 11 Uhr damit noch mehr Leute mit kommen


----------



## jankr (8. März 2014)

Passt mir auch


----------



## bondibeach (9. März 2014)

Moin fahre mit nem Kumpel gleich ins Siebengebirge, wollten eigentlich um 11 los da er sich noch nicht gemdlet hat wird es wohl 12. Falls noch wer mit will, einfach kurz bescheid geben


----------



## aceofspades (9. März 2014)

War heute auch mal wieder dabei - hat spass gemacht - geiler Sommer Tag - bin jetzt aber doch etwas müde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. März 2014)

Wie schaut's denn mit morgen aus, wer ist dabei?


----------



## bondibeach (10. März 2014)

hey ich hätte lust, Uhrzeit  und Strecke?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. März 2014)

Hatte an 18:00 Uhr und min. 40km gedacht. Strecke würde ich ad-hoc entscheiden.


----------



## klee84 (10. März 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> War heute auch mal wieder dabei - hat spass gemacht - geiler Sommer Tag - bin jetzt aber doch etwas müde


 
Yeah, welcome back   

Gesendet von meinem HTC ChaCha A810e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nabenschaltung (10. März 2014)

Update: Wegen dem Wetter verschiebe ich mal die Startzeit auf 17:30 Uhr damit wir mehr von der Sonne haben :O


----------



## snail (10. März 2014)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Update: Wegen dem Wetter verschiebe ich mal die Startzeit auf 17:30 Uhr damit wir mehr von der Sonne haben :O


Bin dabei, Stecke entscheiden wir kurzfristig 40km passt auch.


----------



## aceofspades (11. März 2014)

Bin dann auch dabei


----------



## Goldsprint (12. März 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand? Hab Lust ne kleine Runde zu drehen, ca. 3 Std., ca. 700hm.


----------



## Goldsprint (13. März 2014)

Fährt heute echt keiner? Das Wetter könnte doch besser nicht sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (13. März 2014)

Echt schade, aber ich bin raus für heute. 

Morgen dem Wetter nochmal eine Chance einräumen?


----------



## bondibeach (15. März 2014)

wie schauts aus mit Sonntag. Werhat lust auf ne runde siebengebirge? So 40-50km gechillt und eventuell was trinken bei gutem Wetter


----------



## jankr (15. März 2014)

Wäre dabei. Um wieviel Uhr soll denn gestartet werden?


----------



## bondibeach (15. März 2014)

11 würde ich sagen


----------



## Blades (15. März 2014)

Servus, ich hätte eventuell auch interesse. 
Ist die Runde denn noch eine Anfängerrunde ?
Und ist die fahrt auch Hardtail tauglich ?
Viele grüße


----------



## bondibeach (15. März 2014)

Ich würde bei beidem ja sagen. Bin gestern etwa 40km in 3 std gefahren. Würde sagen das war gemütlich und mein bike ist ja eh berg auf nicht gerade das schnellste^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jankr (15. März 2014)

11 Uhr passt gut. An der langen Bank?


----------



## bondibeach (15. März 2014)

jap 11 uhr lange bank und dann ab ))


----------



## Blades (15. März 2014)

Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt ?
Kenne mich im Siebengebirge nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## jankr (15. März 2014)

An der langen Bank bei t- mobile, Landgrabenweg, beuel.


----------



## Deleted 218042 (15. März 2014)

Genau hier (bei der Orangenen Markierung):

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sf...Bonn____&where1=Landgrabenweg 151, 53227 Bonn


----------



## Blades (15. März 2014)

Ok, dann sehe ich mal zu das ich Morgen das Auto haben kann. 15 Kilometer anfahrt + Tour + 15 Kilometer Rückfahrt sind dann doch etwas viel. 
Sollte ich es nicht schaffen melde ich mich frühzeitig.
Ansonsten schonmal bis morgen.


----------



## bondibeach (15. März 2014)

Yes, hoffe mal das Wetter wird gut.


----------



## PedroPostales (15. März 2014)

Ich suche derzeit Leute, die Lust haben, mal eine längere Strecke zu fahren. Bitte meldet euch!

Ich denke am Rhein entlang nach Mainz. Ich überlege aber, da mit meinem Rennrad zu fahren, bin aber unsicher, ob das die Strecke hergibt.


----------



## tuhlio (15. März 2014)

PedroPostales schrieb:


> Ich suche derzeit Leute, die Lust haben, mal eine längere Strecke zu fahren. Bitte meldet euch!
> 
> Ich denke am Rhein entlang nach Mainz. Ich überlege aber, da mit meinem Rennrad zu fahren, bin aber unsicher, ob das die Strecke hergibt.



Bin die Strecke mal mit dem MTB gefahren. Da sind auch einige Passagen, für die ich das sehr günstig fand, weil's ziemlich holprig wird, insbesondere in Auengegenden. Könnte Dein Rennrad ggfl. leiden


----------



## Blades (16. März 2014)

Musste leider einem Freund über seinen Liebeskummer hinweghelfen. 
Dementsprechend werde ich jetzt wohl mal ins Bett gehen und morgen um 11 noch tief und fest schlafen.
Viel Spaß euch morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jankr (16. März 2014)

Sonst noch irgendwer dabei um 11? Wetter scheint ja gar nicht so schlecht zu sein.


----------



## bondibeach (16. März 2014)

Hmm wetter ist ja eher mittel bis mies, sollen wir trotzdem fahren?


----------



## jankr (16. März 2014)

Ich fahr auf jeden fall


----------



## bondibeach (16. März 2014)

alles klar, dann bis 11. Sollte es anfangen zu regnen dreh ich um^^


----------



## Ghost-Bike (16. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,falls jemand lust hat mal ganz woanders zu fahren, ganz ohne motzenden Wanderer ,auf abgesteckten Routen,der sollte sich das hier mal Anschauen. http://www.mega-sports.de/
Der SKS Bikemarathon über 30, 55 oder 100km ist ganz grosses Kino.
Bin letztes Jahr die 55km knapp unter 3:05Std gefahren wobei die Strecke etwas   Matschig war.
Die Anmeldung öffnet morgen nochmal ganz kurz für ca 50 Startplätze. 
Ich empfehle Euch dieses Event denn das ist wirklich ganz grosses Kino. 
Mir ist nicht bekannt das es ein MTB Marathonevent gibt wo in 3 Distanzen 1600 !!! Teilnehmer Starten.
Hier ist Gänsehautfeeling garantiert !!!


----------



## snail (17. März 2014)

Hi zusammen, wer interesse hat ne Runde im 7GB zu fahren, wir wollten am Dienstag um 18:00 los machen. Treffpunkt wie immer lange Bank bei T-Mobile. Bitte noch Lampen mit bringen, da wir noch ins Dunkle fahren werden.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (17. März 2014)

snail schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, wer interesse hat ne Runde im 7GB zu fahren, wir wollten am Dienstag um 18:00 los machen. Treffpunkt wie immer lange Bank bei T-Mobile. Bitte noch Lampen mit bringen, da wir noch ins Dunkle fahren werden.


Dabei!


----------



## aceofspades (17. März 2014)

Dabei - und Marc bitte vergiss deine Lampe nicht


----------



## snail (18. März 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Dabei - und Marc bitte vergiss deine Lampe nicht


Habe alles dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nabenschaltung (18. März 2014)

Zu meinem Bedauern bin ich für heute raus.


----------



## aceofspades (18. März 2014)

Wenn alle raus sind dann gehe ich in den K F umd mach ein wenig Kondition


----------



## Nabenschaltung (19. März 2014)

Da es gestern nichts wurde, merke ich mal für morgen 18Uhr vor. Who else?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. März 2014)

Morgen gerne, aber bei 20 Grad C & Sonne werde ich früher fahren, um die Käsebeine etwas anzurösten; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## radon85 (19. März 2014)

Morgen wäre ich auch um 18Uhr dabei. Ne halbe Stunde früher wäre für mich auch möglich.


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Morgen gerne, aber bei 20 Grad C & Sonne werde ich früher fahren, um die Käsebeine etwas anzurösten; jemand Lust & Zeit?


Hi Bernd,
Wann willst/kannst du los? 
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. März 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> Wann willst/kannst du los?
> Grüsse



Hi Carsten, kann heute abend vorarbeiten und bin morgen in der Zeiteinteilung flexibel => alles ab 09:45 Uhr drin! Ab wann könntest Du starten?

Gerne auch eine Sondereinheit Technik; die trails sind derzeit noch bzw. wieder recht griffig ...


----------



## -ernie- (19. März 2014)

Ich wäre morgen Abend dabei! Könnte auch schon um 17:30 Uhr. Wie sieht's da bei euch aus??


----------



## Nabenschaltung (19. März 2014)

Bei mir ginge es auch schon 17:30 Uhr


----------



## snail (19. März 2014)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Bei mir ginge es auch schon 17:30 Uhr


Hört sich gut an bin dann auch am Start.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (20. März 2014)

snail schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an bin dann auch am Start.


Alles klar, bis dann!


----------



## MiriJaem (20. März 2014)

Wie siehts denn morgen, am Freitag mit  ner Tour aus?? Bin zeitlich flexibel ;-)


----------



## bondibeach (20. März 2014)

freitag wäre ich dabei. Könnte so ab 15uhr


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. März 2014)

Hmm, wenn das Wetter hält, hätte ich auch Lust auf eine frühe Freitagstour ...


----------



## MiriJaem (20. März 2014)

Was heißt frühe Tour? 15 Uhr dann an der langen Bank oder Venusberg ?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. März 2014)

MiriJaem schrieb:


> Was heißt frühe Tour? 15 Uhr dann an der langen Bank oder Venusberg? Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



15 Uhr lange Bank wäre für mich grundsätzlich OK, aber nach dem letzten check sind die Wettervorhersagen nicht so dolle, weshalb ich mich morgen noch 'mal melde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (20. März 2014)

ja würd auch sagen wir schreiben hier einfach noch einmal. Wenns regnet oder so hab ich auch keine Lust. Ansonsten versuche ich aber 15Uhr zu schaffen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. März 2014)

Zwar fehlt heute die Sonne, aber vielleicht zieht der Regen knapp vorbei, das Regenradar lässt derzeit hoffen. Falls es nicht regnet, kann ich um 15 Uhr an der langen Bank sein. Noch jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## MiriJaem (21. März 2014)

Gerne 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MiriJaem (21. März 2014)

Bis wann vorher ist die Regen-deadline ?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. März 2014)

... um 14:30 Uhr brauche ich Klarheit, da ich neben der Anfahrt noch etwas Zeit fürs "Aufhübschen" brauche ;-)


----------



## MiriJaem (21. März 2014)

Alles klar, geht mir ähnlich 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MiriJaem (21. März 2014)

Wetter scheint sich zwar zu halten, aber der Wind is ziemlich unterwegs, ich mach en Rückzieher und bin vielleicht nächstes mal dabei 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. März 2014)

Schade, wo nun auch noch die Sonne 'rauskommt; sonst noch jemand am Start? Gut, es gelassen zu haben; und gut, dass ich gestern an der Ahr war ...


----------



## bondibeach (21. März 2014)

wie schauts sonntag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (22. März 2014)

wenn sich das wetter hält jemand lust so um 11 oder 11.30 zu starten?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. März 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> wenn sich das wetter hält jemand lust so um 11 oder 11.30 zu starten?



Heute oder morgen?


----------



## bondibeach (22. März 2014)

heute


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. März 2014)

geht leider nicht


----------



## Ghost-Bike (22. März 2014)

Ich würde um 12 schaffen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bondibeach (23. März 2014)

so jungs wie schauts aus? Wetter ist top !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (23. März 2014)

Ich hatte vor zu fahren. 
Wann soll es denn los gehen ?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bondibeach (23. März 2014)

So 11 - 11:30 würde ich starten wollen. Und dann 40 - 50km. Berg auf aber nicht mit highspeed ;-)


----------



## Ghost-Bike (23. März 2014)

Hahaha  na gut aber dafür Bergab 
Mir würde 11:00 passen wie siehts bei dir aus ?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## QBE84 (23. März 2014)

Bin leider erst in 1-2 Wochen wieder am Start, muss den Umzug über die Bühne bekommen.


----------



## aceofspades (23. März 2014)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Bin leider erst in 1-2 Wochen wieder asteifm Start, muss den Umzug über die Bühne bekommen.



Kommt mir bekannt vor  - hab ich jetzt auch hinter mich gebracht 
Halt die Ohren steif


----------



## snail (24. März 2014)

Wie siehts mit morgen aus ,einer Lust ne Runde zu drehen? Wetter sieht ja recht brauchbar für 17:30 aus?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (24. März 2014)

snail schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit morgen aus ,einer Lust ne Runde zu drehen? Wetter sieht ja recht brauchbar für 17:30 aus?


Wenn von oben nix runter kommt, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (25. März 2014)

Ich muss für heute leider absagen, habe mir irgendwas eingefangen und fühle mich daher nicht besonders gut.


----------



## snail (25. März 2014)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Ich muss für heute leider absagen, habe mir irgendwas eingefangen und fühle mich daher nicht besonders gut.


 Gute Besserung, da sonst keiner fährt bin ich dann auch raus :-(


----------



## bondibeach (25. März 2014)

bin um 17.30 da und schaue mal wie weit ich mitfahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (27. März 2014)

heute kann ich zwar nicht mitfahren aber bei dem super wetter wollte ich am Wochenende auf jeden Fall fahren gehen. Wer hat lust mitzukommen? ich peile so 1100hm an


----------



## Beach90 (27. März 2014)

Hallo Thread, 
kennt wer von euch evtl. eine Anfängerin aus dem Kölner Raum? Meine Freundin (23) fängt gerade das biken an und würde sich über einen Kontakt zu anderen Bikerinnen freuen. Ecke Deutz/Mülheim wäre perfekt. Vielleicht gibt es ja schon bestehende Anfängergruppen. 

Danke im Vorraus,
Max


----------



## jankr (27. März 2014)

Irgendjemand lust auf eine kleine Runde morgen so gegen 16:30/ 17:00 Uhr? Ob Siebengebirge oder Kottenforst( falls sich da jemand auskennt) ist mir egal.


----------



## thomasgregor (27. März 2014)

Fährt heute jemand? Ich würde am Sonntag vllt ne Runde drehen, am liebsten mit trailfokus


----------



## thomasgregor (27. März 2014)

Morgen 16:30 am Rewe in Kessenich: es geht in den kottenforst!


----------



## Boldwing (27. März 2014)

im 7G muss man zu den Trails erstmal hinfahren


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. März 2014)

Werde morgen gegen Mittag zu einer Tour ins 7GB aufbrechen; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Bonn86 (28. März 2014)

Am Sonntag so um 12h jemand dabei? Wetter soll ja grandios werden


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. März 2014)

Bonn86 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag so um 12h jemand dabei? Wetter soll ja grandios werden



... kann leider nur heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (28. März 2014)

Bin Sonntag dabei.


----------



## Boldwing (28. März 2014)

es würde sich am sonntag anbieten früher zu fahren - sonst bremst man nur noch für wanderer  - ich würde 10:00 vorschlagen


----------



## thomasgregor (28. März 2014)

Früh find ich auch gut. Ich denk ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Blades (29. März 2014)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es diesmal. Wo wäre der Startpunkt ?


----------



## Boldwing (29. März 2014)

haben wir überhaupt ne uhrzeit ^^ ?  - startpunkt wahrscheinlich wie immer an der bank bei der telekom


----------



## roman42 (29. März 2014)

Hi. ich habe leihweise bis Montag (1.4.) ein MTB und würde gerne mal eine Tour mitfahren. Mein Trainingszustand ist ... ähm ... vermutlich anfängertauglich. All zu wild bergab will ich allerdings (erstmal) nicht fahren. Macht es am Sonntag Sinn mich euch anzuschließen?

VG
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (29. März 2014)

ich würde sagen 11 uhr. 10 ist bissl früh. Die uhr wird ja auch noch umgestellt^^.

würde sagen die paar abfahrten in der tour sind anfängertauglich


----------



## Boldwing (29. März 2014)

ach ja stimmt und wird ja ne stunde zeit geraubt - dann halt um 11:00 an der langen Bank wie immer. 
Also ich weiß nicht, wie wohlt sich ein kompletter Anfänger auf den ganzen Trails fühlen wird :S  - als ich mein erstes HT hatte bin ich nicht grade voller begeisterung die Löwenburg runter geballert


----------



## VonBirne (29. März 2014)

Hey, ich meld mich nach länger Zeit auch mal wieder, ich wäre morgen auch dabei.


----------



## MiriJaem (29. März 2014)

Ich bin auch mit Anhang dabei  bis um elf


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## QBE84 (29. März 2014)

Hi, wir starten auch alle um 11 Uhr an der langen Bank bei T-Mobile, dann sieht man sich morgen


----------



## thomasgregor (30. März 2014)

Ich bin raus, fahre doch nach boppard. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Blades (30. März 2014)

Na ganz klasse, habe die Zeitunstellung bei meinem Wecker vergessen.


----------



## night2345 (30. März 2014)

ich komme um 13:00 an der Bank vorbei, wenn jemand noch spontan mitkommen will.


----------



## roman42 (30. März 2014)

Info: Habe Euch Irgendwo Auf Der Ersten Abfahrt Verlohren Und Nicht Wieder Gefunden. Fahre Richtung DrachenfEls Weiter.


----------



## Boldwing (30. März 2014)

war ne sau geiel runde - hat riesen spaß gemacht  danke allen Teilnehmern und nen guten Wochenstart morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (31. März 2014)

roman42 schrieb:


> Info: Habe Euch Irgendwo Auf Der Ersten Abfahrt Verlohren Und Nicht Wieder Gefunden. Fahre Richtung DrachenfEls Weiter.


Na das is ja nen Ding  und da soll nochmal einer behaupten ICH würde immer zu weit Voraus fahren 


7G - my Sektor


----------



## MiriJaem (31. März 2014)

War echt ne coole Tour, wünsch euch ne tolle Woche 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## snail (31. März 2014)

Wie siehts mit Dienstag aus, jemand Lust ne Runde im 7GB zu fahren. 18:00 wie immer an der langen Bank.


----------



## aceofspades (31. März 2014)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (31. März 2014)

Ich auch.


----------



## aceofspades (31. März 2014)

War heute abend im XXL - 100 mil Leute  - Wetter wird besser - es ist wieder Bike Zeit


----------



## snail (31. März 2014)

Ich bin leider raus morgen habe  noch einen Termin rein gekommen :-(


----------



## Denkpause (1. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal etwas Werbung in eigener Sache:
Der Radtreff Campus Bonn bietet ab sofort an jedem Donnerstag ab 17:30 Uhr regelmäßige MTB-Ausfahrten ins Siebengebirge oder in den Kottenforst an. Treffpunkt ist am Telekom Campus in Beuel. 
Schaut mal vorbei, wenn Ihr Interesse habt. Näheres unter www.radtreffcampus.de.
Sportliche Grüße,
Ulrich


----------



## roman42 (1. April 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Na das is ja nen Ding  und da soll nochmal einer behaupten ICH würde immer zu weit Voraus fahren



Ja, Sachen gibts  Hab den Drachenfels übrigens noch erreicht. Zwar mit vielen Pausen um nach dem Weg zu schauen (bzw. mir von Joggern ungefragt den Weg weisen zu lassen  ), aber es hat sich gelohnt!

Hätte Dienstag auch Lust und evtl. sogar Zeit. Bräuchte ich denn Beleuchtung (Sonnenuntergang 20 Uhr)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (1. April 2014)

MiriJaem schrieb:


> War echt ne coole Tour, wünsch euch ne tolle Woche



Guten Morgen zusammen,

so, nachdem auch dann auch irgendwie noch zu Hause angekommen bin (87km,1200hm und 3.300kcal) hier die Impressionen.

Danke, dass ich dabei sein durfte, war mal wieder schön im 7GB ;-)
Viele Grüße und gerne wieder, dann aber mit Dörnermann-Einkehr!
Markus


----------



## aceofspades (1. April 2014)

Leute es ist Sommer

Wie sieht es aus heute abend

18:00 an der Bank !!!!


----------



## radon85 (1. April 2014)

Ich bin dabei!

Möglicherweise muss ich irgendwann aussteigen weil ich gestern schon unterwegs war aber versuchen kann man es ja mal.


----------



## thomasgregor (1. April 2014)

Alles klar ich bin nachher dabei!-dieses mal wirklich;-)

Ich war gestern und vorgestern auch unterwegs, das wird schon gehn radon85


----------



## QBE84 (1. April 2014)

Ich will auch...misst


----------



## aceofspades (1. April 2014)

Leute - war ne nette Tour heute inkl. Dönermann - die Kondition kommt auch langsam wieder 

Donnerstag wird der beste Tag der Woche - also gleich einplanen und frei halten 

bis dann in alter Frische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (1. April 2014)

Mein Canyon Spectral wird erst im Mai geliefert. Ich raste aus..!!! Will biken... buhuuu..


----------



## Ghost-Bike (1. April 2014)

Wartest jetzt doch auf das Rote ! Sei geduldig es wird sich lohnen 


7G - my Sektor


----------



## Boldwing (2. April 2014)

Donnerstag ist regen angesagt soviel ich weiß ^^


----------



## snail (2. April 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Leute - war ne nette Tour heute inkl. Dönermann - die Kondition kommt auch langsam wieder
> 
> Donnerstag wird der beste Tag der Woche - also gleich einplanen und frei halten
> 
> bis dann in alter Frische



Also bin dabei am Donnerstag selbe Zeit und Ort


----------



## snail (2. April 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist regen angesagt soviel ich weiß ^^


Sehe ich nicht in meinem Wetterradar


----------



## roman42 (3. April 2014)

Danke fürs mitnehmen (und evtl. ausbremsen lassen  ) am Sonntag und Dienstag. Ich will mich nun schnell für ein Bike entscheiden. Da ich allerdings mit dem bergauf Fahren etwas Probleme hatte die Spur zu halten, frage ich mich of der Rahmen des Specialized Carve 23" vielleicht nicht zu mir passt. Ich habe die Frage etwas ausführlicher im Kaufberatungs-Forum gestellt.

Hoffentlich bis bald!


----------



## Goldsprint (3. April 2014)

Heute 18 Uhr? Ich bin dabei!


----------



## jankr (4. April 2014)

Irgendjemand bei einer runde am Sonntag dabei? Uhrzeit ist mir egal


----------



## bondibeach (4. April 2014)

Dabei


----------



## Bonn86 (4. April 2014)

Da meine Oberschenkel-Aua immer noch nicht ganz weg ist, lasse ich den Halbmarathon aus und komme dafür mit radeln, wenn's nicht zu zeitig ist (so 12h?). Wird diesmal sicher schön schlammig werden 

btw: jemand Interesse an einem kostenlosen Startplatz für den Post-Marathon??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (4. April 2014)

wie viel km?


----------



## MiriJaem (4. April 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand??


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jankr (5. April 2014)

Wann wollen wir starten morgen?


----------



## bondibeach (5. April 2014)

11?


----------



## bondibeach (5. April 2014)

Miri mit Anhang dabei?


----------



## jankr (5. April 2014)

11 passt


----------



## jankr (6. April 2014)

Ist ja sogar richtig gutes Wetter. Noch irgendwer dabei gleich um 11 Uhr?


----------



## Ghost-Bike (6. April 2014)

Ich denke ich werd ein paar Meter mitfahren. 


7G - my Sektor


----------



## MiriJaem (6. April 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Miri mit Anhang dabei?


Nächste Woche wieder 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freundd (9. April 2014)

Hi, bin neu hier und würde mich ggf., falls ihr/jemand Samstag unterwegs seid gerne mit nem Kollegen anschließen. Sind beides Kölner, Einsteiger, gut gelaunt


----------



## aceofspades (9. April 2014)

Wie schaut's aus mit morgen - ich werde auf jedenfall ne Runde drehen - 18:00 an der Bank


----------



## snail (9. April 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wie schaut's aus mit morgen - ich werde auf jedenfall ne Runde drehen - 18:00 an der Bank


Wenn ich es schaffe aus Prag noch heute heim kommen, denke das ich dabei bin.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (9. April 2014)

@Gerd: Schreib doch mal ne Tour via LMB aus, dafür gibbet ja disse Funktion ;-)
...wäre ggfs. dabei, wenn du ein Ticken früher startest

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## aceofspades (10. April 2014)

@schmitzi :  hast doch eh Urlaub - dann spielt es doch keine Rolle 

Vor 6 klappt es leider nicht - komm doch trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 218042 (10. April 2014)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> @Gerd:
> ...wäre ggfs. dabei, wenn du ein Ticken früher startest



Die Siestagruppe startet um 16:45. Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (10. April 2014)

Hi Jupp, 
lieben Dank für das Angebot. Habe gerade mit der Chefin vereinbart, dass wir heute nachmittag weiter zu Hause renovieren, d.h. bin beim nächsten Mal aber sehr sehr gern dabei!!!

@Alle: wer hat Lust am WE mal auf ne Runde Lohmar und Naafbachtal?

gesendet von meinem Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## gerdu (10. April 2014)

Bin um 18 Uhr dabei, früher schaffe ich nicht.

@Smizi: was für eine Angebersignatur


Gesendet von meinem I-Phone 7....


----------



## aceofspades (10. April 2014)

Ich wollte am WE mit der Skinfit Truppe durch die Eifel  - aber kann es mir ja noch überlegen


----------



## windsurfenXXL (10. April 2014)

@Uwe: wer kann der kann und du  mit deinem iPhone 7 klingst unglaubwürdig. Abef ich habs extra für dich angepasst ;-)

@Gerd: super Idee in der Eifel mit den Planlos-Jungs und "Null-Trail-Garantie".
Ich zeige dir Top-Trails in deiner neuen Heimat ))

gesendet via Mobile Accesss


----------



## snail (10. April 2014)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> @Uwe: wer kann der kann und du  mit deinem iPhone 7 klingst unglaubwürdig. Abef ich habs extra für dich angepasst ;-)
> 
> @Gerd: super Idee in der Eifel mit den Planlos-Jungs und "Null-Trail-Garantie".
> 
> ...


Das hört sich gut an, wäre dabei, hoffe die Tails sind auch Hardtail geeignet


----------



## aceofspades (10. April 2014)

Ja da konnte man darüber nachdenken 
Nur jetzt im Frühjahr wäre halt ne Konditions Tour nicht ganz falsch  - bin noch nicht da wo ich hin will.
Aber bei ner schönen Tour in der neuen Heimat wäre ich dabei )


----------



## aceofspades (10. April 2014)

PS : Tour heute mit Uwe war richtig gut  - hast was verpasst


----------



## crazy_mtb (11. April 2014)

ja, hallo erst mal ... ich bin auch wieder in den 7hügeln unterwegs ... up and down nicht schnell, aber auch nicht so richtig langsam ... und für die langen touren fehlt es auch noch an kraft und ausdauer ...


ich wollte morgen starten ... idealerweise 11:00 uhr ... tp wäre die lange bank ... 


@jupp ... wer oder was ist denn die siesta-gruppe .... bin in den letzten wochen unter der woche um 16:00 uhr gestartet .... aber 16:45 uhr hört sich auch gut an


----------



## snail (11. April 2014)

Hi zusammen wer hätte Lust am Sonntag eine Runde Biken zu gehen? Würden ho chi minh und/oder Umgebung fahren. Haben einen local Guide


----------



## windsurfenXXL (11. April 2014)

Einen LocalGuide?, dann simma dabeidabei 
...hier ein paar angehängte Impressionen vorab.








Bis Sonntag 11:00h @Smizis House?

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (11. April 2014)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Einen LocalGuide?, dann simma dabeidabei
> ...hier ein paar angehängte Impressionen vorab.
> Anhang anzeigen 285084Anhang anzeigen 285085Anhang anzeigen 285086
> Bis Sonntag 11:00h @Smizis House?
> ...


Dabei


----------



## m.r.schmitz (11. April 2014)

me too 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## aceofspades (12. April 2014)

Dann sag ich es eben auch nochmals 

Dabei


----------



## windsurfenXXL (12. April 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Dann sag ich es eben auch nochmals
> 
> Dabei



MoinMoin, 
gut gemacht Gerd!

Hier der Link mit allen Details der morgigen bestimmt 10-Punkte Tour: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14778

Vielleicht "verirrt" sich ja noch der ein oder andere 7GBler zu uns? Denn Sonntag im 7GB ist ja immer sone Sache mit den Spaziergängern ;-)

@jupp: was ist mit dir?

Viele Grüße und bis morgen dann
Markus (der 10 Punkte Guide)


----------



## QBE84 (12. April 2014)

Bin morgen leider in DDorf beschäftigt, sonst wäre ich am Start gewesen. Man könnte aber nochmal was für das asnstehende lange We planen.


----------



## m.r.schmitz (12. April 2014)

Bei einer Ostertour wäre ich auch gerne dabei  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## jankr (12. April 2014)

Am osterwochenende wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## aceofspades (12. April 2014)

Dann könnet ihr euch ja schon mal was überlegen  - Ahrtal - Eifel  - Rheinsteig ......


----------



## jankr (12. April 2014)

Joa war ich überall noch nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (13. April 2014)

War richt gut heute  - Flow Trails - technische Trails  - den einen oder anderen Kicker  - mein Danke an der Guide  -  das waren doch glatte 9 von 10 Punkten - musste mein Bike putzen , das hat dann doch noch ein Pünktchen gekostet  : thumb up - mehr davon bitte


----------



## klee84 (13. April 2014)

klingt ja sehr gut! Wäre das was für eine Ostersamstagtour???  

Gesendet von meinem HTC ChaCha A810e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## windsurfenXXL (13. April 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> War richt gut heute  - Flow Trails - technische Trails  - den einen oder anderen Kicker  - mein Danke an der Guide  -  das waren doch glatte 9 von 10 Punkten - musste mein Bike putzen , das hat dann doch noch ein Pünktchen gekostet  : thumb up - mehr davon bitte



Hallo zusammen,

ja was soll ich sagen? Fangen wir mit den negativen Dingen an: Das Wetter war leider nur gut, also leicht bewölkt aber nicht perfekt 
Mehr Negatives habe ich leider nicht zu berichten...ABER: ja das war mal wieder eine echt geile Tour: tolle Mitfahrer, allles trocken (keine Ahnung warum der Gerd sein schickes Reign putzen msste), supergeile Strecke, lecker Blätterteig-Teilchen für die Mitfahrer => was wollt ihr mehr?

Von hier dann hoch nach Höffen und ie 2 Highlights der Freerider-Trails zu shreddern => sehr sehr geil => echt supergeil!

Dann von Wahlscheid ab nach Hause, wo Juliane (lieben Dank) schon lecker Gebäck für uns gezaubert hatte!

=> Sie sind der Meinung das war: Spitze!!!

Schade an alle, die nicht mitfahren konnten...ihr habt echt was verpasst 

Es folgen noch ein paar Bilderchen aus dem Handgelenk geschossen!

Bis zum nächsten Mal und viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## crazy_mtb (13. April 2014)

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/mountainbiken-in-park-city-utah-per-rad-a-963596.html

cooler artikel .... und der autor tourt wohl manchmal durch das eher "sanfte siebengebirge" .....

und @ACE und die anderen fahrer ..... alter schwede ... mein respekt .....

@Kerstin ... ich finde deine idee von ner ostertour super ... aber am samstag kann ich nicht ... meine eltern sind von sa auf so bei mir zu besuch ... aber am montag hätte ich zeit .....


----------



## m.r.schmitz (13. April 2014)

Ganz unscheinbares Foto - die ...101, hier leider nur skaliert dargestellt. Aber etwas kommt schon davon raus wie krass es da runter ging. Respekt an den guide!!! Gaanz locker runtergefahren... 

Und merci für die sehr feine Bewirtung.


----------



## snail (14. April 2014)

Wie siehts morgen mit Fahren aus? Lust/Zeit? Dienstag 18:00, Lange Bank T-Mobile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (14. April 2014)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ja was soll ich sagen? Fangen wir mit den negativen Dingen an: Das Wetter war leider nur gut, also leicht bewölkt aber nicht perfekt
> Mehr Negatives habe ich leider nicht zu berichten...ABER: ja das war mal wieder eine echt geile Tour: tolle Mitfahrer, allles trocken (keine Ahnung warum der Gerd sein schickes Reign putzen msste), supergeile Strecke, lecker Blätterteig-Teilchen für die Mitfahrer => was wollt ihr mehr?
> ...


=> Sie sind der Meinung das war: Spitze!!! Kann mich dieser Meinung nur anschliessen, war eine Super Tour !!!!!!


----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. April 2014)

snail schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen mit Fahren aus? Lust/Zeit? Dienstag 18:00, Lange Bank T-Mobile.


Bin dabei!


----------



## aceofspades (14. April 2014)

Also im Augenblick bin ich erstmal dabei


----------



## radon85 (14. April 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## jankr (14. April 2014)

Vll auch dabei kann das aber erst morgen Mittag sicher sagen.


----------



## aceofspades (15. April 2014)

Bin etwas angeschlagen - werde heute aussetzen


----------



## jankr (15. April 2014)

Bin dabei heute.


----------



## jankr (16. April 2014)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/mountainbiken-in-park-city-utah-per-rad-a-963596.html
> 
> cooler artikel .... und der autor tourt wohl manchmal durch das eher "sanfte siebengebirge" .....
> 
> ...



Würde auch gerne am Osterwochenende eine Tour machen, der Tag ist mir egal.


----------



## Omalos (16. April 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne am Osterwochenende eine Tour machen, der Tag ist mir egal.



Am Ostermontag würde ich auch gerne eine MTB-Tour fahren. Gerne auch eine etwas längere und gerne auch Richtung Eifel oder Westerwald etc. Treffpunkt müsste dann allerdings mit Bahn errreichbar sein, falls nicht in Beuel (Lange Bank).


----------



## Bonn86 (17. April 2014)

Ich wäre auch für ein Ostermontagsradeln, passt bei mir besser als Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (17. April 2014)

Also , wir planen am Montag ne schöne Tour in der Gegend Lohmar / Wahnbachtalsperre / Naafbachtal
Für den Treffpunkt benötigt ihr also n Auto

Mehr dazu dann später. 

Am Sonntag werde ich auch ne Tour ins 7GB machen  - mehr in die Gegend von Honnef  - bisschen den Leuten aus dem Weg gehen  - wer will darf sich gerne anschließen

Bis dahin


----------



## jankr (17. April 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Also , wir planen am Montag ne schöne Tour in der Gegend Lohmar / Wahnbachtalsperre / Naafbachtal
> Für den Treffpunkt benötigt ihr also n Auto
> 
> Mehr dazu dann später.
> ...



Am Montag scheitert es bei mir an der Anreise, da ich kein Auto habe. Wo und wann wolltest du denn am Sonntag starten? Da würde ich mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## bondibeach (17. April 2014)

Wie schaute morgen aus? War schon einmal jemand in diesem Bikepark in Lindlar?


----------



## aceofspades (17. April 2014)

Am Sonntag können wir das machen wie wir wollen  - Treffpunkt an der langen Bank oder wo auf dem Weg -  kommt drauf an wer mitkommt und woher die Leute kommen
Machen wir dann kurzfristig


----------



## Ghost-Bike (17. April 2014)

Ich bin am Montag unabhängig von der Uhrzeit dabei. Am Sonntag würd ich gern noch gemütlich Frühstücken. Um 11-12 wäre toll. Bei einer Früheren Zeit am Sonntag wär ich raus, obwohl mir ja schon die Finger kribbeln wenn ich ans Auge Gottes denke 


7G - my Sektor


----------



## Omalos (18. April 2014)

Ohne Auto zur Naafbachtalsperre zu kommen, ist gar kein großes Problem. Halte ich mir noch offen. 

Grundsätzlich kann man sich aber auch ohne Pi(n)k Ass am Ostermontag in Bonn-Beuel treffen. Da für Ostermontag etwas unbeständigs Wettervorhegesagt wird, ist die Gefahr auf Scharen von Wanderern etc. zu treffen, vegleichsweise geringer als am Sonntag. 

Wegen der zu erwartenden Schauer/Gewitter am Montag wären ca. 3 Stunden Fahrtzeit für eine knackge Feiertagstour auch okay.


----------



## aceofspades (18. April 2014)

Ok dann machen wir Sonntag doch fix.

Wie wäre es Treffpunkt 11:30 an der langen Bank


----------



## Ghost-Bike (18. April 2014)

Das passt !!!  bin dabei


----------



## jankr (18. April 2014)

Auch dabei am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roman42 (19. April 2014)

Ich würde demnächst von Bonn Innenstadt aus losfahren. Gibt's irgend ne Tour der ich mich abschließen kann?

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.r.schmitz (19. April 2014)

Komme auch gerne mit morgen  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Bonn86 (20. April 2014)

Bin auch dabei um 11.30h


----------



## aceofspades (20. April 2014)

mit An/Zurück Fahrt hab ich geschätzte 90- 100 km in den Beinen  - puh etwas müde 
war ne schöne Tour heute  - hat mir gut gefallen - auch der zweite Teil von Honnef zurück übers 7GB war ne gut Idee und hatte sich gelohnt  - waren noch schöne Sachen dabei  - top
allen noch ein schöner Ostersonntag


----------



## aceofspades (20. April 2014)

Montags - Tour
Wer will  - wir treffen uns 11:00 an der Jabachhalle in Lohmar ( Hauptstraße bis ans Ortsende durch faheen- auf der rerechten Seite Schule und Halle)
Wir fahren ne geile Tour welche wir letztes WE schon gefahren sind  - wir sollten sehen dass wir 15:00 fertig sind


----------



## Ghost-Bike (20. April 2014)

Ich bin wieder mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (20. April 2014)

So zurück vom Surfen aus Niederlanden...na, wenn die Tour letzes WE soooo supergeil war, dann käme ich doch mal mit ;-)

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## aceofspades (20. April 2014)

Suppi dann brauchen wir kein Navi


----------



## roman42 (21. April 2014)

Moin. Ich hoffe ihr habt noch ein Startplatz frei heute am Lohmar? 

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## aceofspades (21. April 2014)

Klar immer


----------



## roman42 (21. April 2014)

Wunderbar. Stehe in Siegburg und warte auf den Bus nach Lohmar.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## windsurfenXXL (21. April 2014)

Von Siegburg ist mit dem Bike schneller nach Lohmar ;-)

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## aceofspades (21. April 2014)

War ne schöne Tour heute - und auch noch trocken geblieben  
Bei mir stehen 50km /900hm drauf
Top  - hat sich heute wieder gelohnt  - hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## roman42 (21. April 2014)

Ja, war wunderbar. Danke
*ins Bett fall*

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## windsurfenXXL (21. April 2014)

Ne schöne Tour?, ihr meint wiedermal ne supergeile Tour mit nem Topguide...einfach alles supergeil )

Nee, im Ernst: war wirklich wieder eine schicke Tour...mehr geht in diesen Gefilden nicht,
... verstecken muss sich dieser Teil des Bergischen Landes hinter dem 7GB nun wirklich nicht ;-)

Danke euch allen
Markus

P.S.: und hier wieder ein paar schöne Bilder ausm Handgelenk!



















gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## aceofspades (21. April 2014)

mit einem Top-Guide ist immer gut - nur habe ich heute gar nicht geführt  
nee war top  - und dises Gebiet ist technisch anspruchsvoller als das 7GB
Neue Heimat gut gewählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.r.schmitz (21. April 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Neue Heimat gut gewählt


 Auf jeden Fall!  



Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## snail (21. April 2014)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Ne schöne Tour?, ihr meint wiedermal ne supergeile Tour mit nem Topguide...einfach alles supergeil )
> ....
> Schöne Bilder, scheint ne geile Tour gewesen zu sein


----------



## Goldsprint (22. April 2014)

Wer von euch ist denn am Samstag eigentlich in Bad Ems?


----------



## snail (22. April 2014)

Wie siehts mit Biken heute aus? Jemand Lust zu fahren, 18:00 an der langen Bank?


----------



## radon85 (22. April 2014)

Ich bin dabei!
Konnte am Wochenende leider nicht mitkommen.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (22. April 2014)

snail schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Biken heute aus? Jemand Lust zu fahren, 18:00 an der langen Bank?



Das Wetter hat ein Einsehen...ich komm um 6 auch mit.


----------



## aceofspades (22. April 2014)

Meine Beine brauchen ne Pause


----------



## windsurfenXXL (22. April 2014)

Gerd, du hast recht...deshalb war ich heute mal joggen )

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## LukasMai (23. April 2014)

Fährt am Sonntag Jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (23. April 2014)

Ich werde am Sonntag sicherlich etwas machen  - weiss aber noch nicht was  - vielleicht Eröffnung der Eifel oder Konditions- Tour in die Ville.... sind ja noch n paar Tage hin


----------



## LukasMai (23. April 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ich werde am Sonntag sicherlich etwas machen  - weiss aber noch nicht was  - vielleicht Eröffnung der Eifel oder Konditions- Tour in die Ville.... sind ja noch n paar Tage hin


Würde mich gerne anschließen. Muss mein neues Enduro ausprobieren


----------



## bondibeach (23. April 2014)

was für nen enduro hast du denn?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (23. April 2014)

Morgen 18:00 an der langen Bank, wer kommt noch mit auf ne lockere Runde?


----------



## aceofspades (24. April 2014)

Brings Bike mals mit  - schau mer mal


----------



## LukasMai (24. April 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Brings Bike mals mit  - schau mer mal


Wo trifft man sich denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (24. April 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> was für nen enduro hast du denn?


Last Herb 160 Flow


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. April 2014)

... werde versuchen, um 18 Uhr da zu sein, ist aber nicht ganz sicher ...


----------



## snail (24. April 2014)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Morgen 18:00 an der langen Bank, wer kommt noch mit auf ne lockere Runde?


Dabei


----------



## jankr (24. April 2014)

Wollte grad schreiben, dass ich auch dabei bin. Jetzt kommt hier gut was runter. Also wenn der Regen sich verzieht bin ich auch dabei


----------



## bondibeach (24. April 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Last Herb 160 Flow




nice. Da müssen wir mal ne tour machen.


----------



## aceofspades (24. April 2014)

Schöne Schlamm-Tour heute  - da weist du doch dass  du Out-Door Sport machst 
Fango ist gesund und macht schöne Beine  - top


----------



## MiriJaem (25. April 2014)

Huhu, was steht denn für Sonntag an??


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (25. April 2014)

[Fango ist gesund und macht schöne Beine  - top[/QUOTE] ... und ich hatte extra das Vorderradschutzblech weggelassen, damit das Zeugs ins Gesicht fliegt - wieder umsonst!?!


----------



## LukasMai (25. April 2014)

MiriJaem schrieb:


> Huhu, was steht denn für Sonntag an??
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ich wäre dabei, bin hier jedoch noch nie eine Tour gefahren


----------



## bondibeach (25. April 2014)

Wäre Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roman42 (25. April 2014)

Konnte heute mein Vorderrad neu zentrieren lassen. Wäre am WE auch dabei. Der Sonntag soll laut Prognose stark verregnet sein. Wie wärs denn mit Samstag?


----------



## windsurfenXXL (25. April 2014)

Ich bin am Stromberg in Baden-Württemberg und deshalb nicht dabeidabei 

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## aceofspades (25. April 2014)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Ich bin am Stromberg in Baden-Württemberg und deshalb nicht dabeidabei



Na dann viel Spass in meiner alten Heimat


----------



## MiriJaem (25. April 2014)

Tja, da hat sich das Wetter ma wieder geändert  für morgen sieht's aber nicht viel besser aus... 
Wer weiß was bis Sonntag ist 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bondibeach (26. April 2014)

Sollen wir mal 11Uhr festhalten für morgen bei trockenem Wetter?


----------



## roman42 (26. April 2014)

Klingt gut


----------



## aceofspades (27. April 2014)

Traurig , traurig dieses Schied-Wetter


----------



## windsurfenXXL (27. April 2014)

Tja, heute auch Mistwetter in Baden-Württemberg, aber dafür war gestern top hier und ich hab ne schicke Runde hier durch die Stromberg-Gegend gedreht (siehe Anlage)...ja,hilft euch aber nicht für heute ;-)

Gönnt es aber mal der Natur!

Hoffe euch nicht zu neidisch gemacht zu haben?
Viele Grüße
Markus
















gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## aceofspades (27. April 2014)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Gönnt es aber mal der Natur!
> 
> Hoffe euch nicht zu neidisch gemacht zu haben?
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Nicht schlecht - wo hast du denn den Track her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (27. April 2014)

...von gpsies.com 

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## radon85 (29. April 2014)

Mir ist heut das Wetter zu schlecht...


----------



## moses3k (29. April 2014)

Mein bestelltes Bike wird zusammen gestellt und nächste Woche kann ich es abholen. Juhuuuuuu!!!


----------



## aceofspades (29. April 2014)

Ich hoffe dass etwas über das lange WE möglich ist - wäre sonst etwas traurig


----------



## bondibeach (29. April 2014)

wie schaute aus mit ner tour am Donnerstag? Würde so gegen 11 starten wollen. Gruß


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. April 2014)

Do. wird schwierig; jemand Interesse am Freitagabend oder -nachmittag? Gerne eine etwas technische Tour ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (30. April 2014)

Hat jemand Lust, spontan gleich eine Runde zu drehen und das gute Wetter auszunutzen?


----------



## roman42 (30. April 2014)

Würde gerne heute mitfahren. Hab aber leider das falsche Zweirad dabei.

Morgen Vormittag wäre ich dabei. Freitag wenn dann nach Dienstschluss ca. 18 Uhr.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handlampe (30. April 2014)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, spontan gleich eine Runde zu drehen und das gute Wetter auszunutzen?



Wann wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## MiriJaem (30. April 2014)

ich wäre auch eventuell gerne  am donnerstag mit am start


----------



## roman42 (1. Mai 2014)

Das Wetter schaut toll aus? Um 11 am P&R Ramersdorf?

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## LukasMai (1. Mai 2014)

Wettervorhersage für Sonntag sieht gut aus  fährt Jemand ab T-Mobile so gegen 12:00 UHr?


----------



## bondibeach (1. Mai 2014)

kp wo der park and ride ist aber ja hätte bock


----------



## roman42 (1. Mai 2014)

Neben der U-Bahn Haltestelle unter der Autobahnbrücke. Aber gerne auch wo anders. Ich komme eh aus Godesberg

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## bondibeach (1. Mai 2014)

ahso ja ok dann kenne ich den


----------



## Poison2014 (1. Mai 2014)

Wir sind auch mit dabei, wo treffen wir uns in der Südstadt , dann können wir gemeinsam rüber fahren?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (1. Mai 2014)

Mir ist es auch egal wo. Komme aus Alfter


----------



## LukasMai (1. Mai 2014)

Also 12:00 Sonntag an der Parkbank an der U-Bahn?


----------



## bondibeach (1. Mai 2014)

poison ja würde südstadt sagen. Bei mir vorm haus wenns passt?


----------



## Poison2014 (1. Mai 2014)

Dann musst du Miri und mir noch verraten wo das is....ne Villa weiß sie noch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poison2014 (1. Mai 2014)

Und die uhrzeit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bondibeach (1. Mai 2014)

Hab miri ne sms geschrieben, also Kumpel von mir schafft es erst um 11 bei mir zu sein. Dann würde ich sagen treffen wir uns um 11 auf der weberstraße 55 und fahren dann zusammen rüber und sammeln um 11.30 alle anderen ein die am park and ride warten oder?


----------



## Poison2014 (1. Mai 2014)

OK!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich komme aus Hennef und würde mich euch heute gerne anschließen. Die S-Bahn soll laut Plan um 11.25 Uhr ankommen. 
Grüße Rene


----------



## bondibeach (1. Mai 2014)

ok roman bist du auch um 11.30am park and ride dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (1. Mai 2014)

Passt doch. Komme auch passend an


----------



## roman42 (1. Mai 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> ok roman bist du auch um 11.30am park and ride dann?


Ja, passt wunderbar. Bis gleich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2014)

Freu mich auch  Erkennungsbild siehe links


----------



## roman42 (1. Mai 2014)

Habe leider die Bahn verpasst. Brauche bestimmt 15 min extra. Wartet nicht auf mich. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja bei der 2. Abfahrt.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Mai 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit auf eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag oder -abend?


----------



## windsurfenXXL (1. Mai 2014)

Männers, sehr sehr geile 6h-Tour heute => Top und hier die Bildchen!
Cheers!!!




























gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (1. Mai 2014)

War geile Tour heute  - und müde bin ich auch  - PS : brauch auch so ne Foto - Uhr


----------



## windsurfenXXL (1. Mai 2014)

Musste dich gut mit den Samsumgs halten ;-)

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2014)

MiriJaem schrieb:


> ich wäre auch eventuell gerne  am donnerstag mit am start


Dank deiner Hilfe gibts morgen bei uns erste Maibowle des Jahres  und Dank an euch 5 das wir heute auch eine wunderbare May-1st-Tour hatten  lG Rene


----------



## LukasMai (2. Mai 2014)

Moin Moin,

was ist nun mit Sonntag? 12:00 Uhr an der Bank (Telekom, Landgrabenweg)? Ich wäre dabei


----------



## bondibeach (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn morgen gutes Wetter ist fahre ich morgen ansonsten Sonntag je nach Wetter. Gestern war übrigens cool brauche nur mehr ausdauer^^


----------



## maxxorange (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Den Fotos nach zu urteilen seid Ihr aber keine Anfänger mehr, mh !? 
Ich bin seit acht Monden Quereinsteiger und suche in Bonn Anschluss an eine MTB Gruppe. 
Samstag und Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit


----------



## roman42 (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo @maxxorange ,

du hast schon recht, hier haben sich einige seit Erstellung dieses Beitrags deutlich weiter entwickelt. 

Ich selbst bin mit nichtmal 3 Wochen MTB Erfahrung noch blutiger Anfänger. Ich bin gut eine handvoll Touren mit den verschiedenen Leuten hier mitgefahren (bzw. auch mal stellenweise geschoben und getragen ). Was soll ich sagen? Es hat immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Die Mitfahrer haben mich (mit einer Ausnahme die ich nicht weiter erwähnen will ) nie hängen lassen und sind durchaus bereit sich vom Niveau anzupassen. Besonders gut organisiert war eine Tour mit DIMB Guide, hier im Forum. Also ran an den Speck ... ähm. die Pedale.

Ach ja: Fand die Tour gestern auch toll! Wie ist der Waldmeister?


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2014)

Bowle doch erst morgen, heute war bei uns den ganzen Tag anderweitig Äktsch angesagt....wenns Wadl nicht mehr zwickt, wäre ich gerne Sonntag wieder bei einer "bunten Runde" dabei!
Und noch mal Special Thanks an Nico für die schönen Trails gestern - häste joot jemacht, Jung


----------



## maxxorange (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo Roman42,
Das mit dem nicht hängen lassen kennich. Habe sehr nette Freunde im Odenwald, mit denen ich auch einige Touren am Gardasee fahren durfte. Alles Vollprofis und sie haben immer mal wieder gewartet als ich mit meinem geliehenen MTB am Ledrosee auf einen 2000er hinter Ihnen herkroch. Und es gibt immer noch trials vor denen ich wahnsinn8igen Respekt habe...
Wo bitte geht`s hier zum Start ??


----------



## maxxorange (2. Mai 2014)

Soll heißen Sonntag 12 Uhr an der langen Bank Telekomcity am Landgrabenweg ???
Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (2. Mai 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Soll heißen Sonntag 12 Uhr an der langen Bank Telekomcity am Landgrabenweg ???
> Bin dabei


ich auch


----------



## maxxorange (2. Mai 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> ich auch


Supi


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2014)

Jetzt doch heute, es wird


----------



## thommy88 (2. Mai 2014)

Wie lang fahrt ihnr denn am Sonntag?

Treffpunkt ist dieser Parkplatz oder?
50.722306, 7.143034

gruß,
thomas


----------



## LukasMai (3. Mai 2014)

Hi Thomas,

wäre für 2-3 Stunden (max. 4 Stunden) Treffpunkt ist genau bei den GPS Koordinaten welche du gepostet hast.

Kenne selbst leider nicht keine Strecke 

Viele Grüße
Lukas


----------



## bondibeach (3. Mai 2014)

Fahre doch am Sonntag. Hab noch zuviel Muskelkater für heute . Bin also auch am start. Treffen wir uns dann an der Bank oder beim Parkplatz um 12?


----------



## maxxorange (3. Mai 2014)

Wüßte ich auch gerne


----------



## LukasMai (3. Mai 2014)

Bank am Campus?! 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bondibeach (3. Mai 2014)

alles klar also morgen 12 an der bank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (3. Mai 2014)

Werde da sein

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxxorange (3. Mai 2014)

MAXX und ich auch  B-)


----------



## LukasMai (3. Mai 2014)

kennt denn jemand eine Tour? Wie gesagt bin das erste Mal am Start


----------



## Poison2014 (3. Mai 2014)

Fahren im Hunsrück, Emmelshausen - viel Spaß! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LukasMai (3. Mai 2014)

Also meine Bahn ist um 1200 da, ich bin dann 1205 an der Bank


----------



## maxxorange (3. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin jung, ich kann warten. Allerdings kenn ich im Siebengebirge keine Tour, und hoffe auf eine/n gute/n Guide. Bin auch das erste mal dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (3. Mai 2014)

Es gibt sicherlich auch Wegweiser für Anfänger;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich auch Wegweiser für Anfänger;-)


Genau! Und zwar für das Siebengebirge und Kottenforst genau diesen hier, der jetzt im Mai neu aufgelegt wird 
http://www.buecher.de/shop/nordrhei.../l/products_products/detail/prod_id/24673381/
Habe ihn mir auch schon vorbestellt, da muss keiner immer nur auf andere warten, wenn das Wetter und die Zeit passen.

Bist aber morgen in jedem Fall in guten Händen!


----------



## maxxorange (3. Mai 2014)

Super lieb! Bin gespannt. Habe kürzlich im Kottenforst fahren wollen. Da stehen überall VerbotsSchilder zwecks Wildschutz :-/


----------



## thommy88 (3. Mai 2014)

Die Bank ist bei dem Parkplatz oder wo müsste ich dann hin? Ich meld mich morgen früh nochmal hier ob ich auch um 12 Uhr dabei bin. bin dann selbst auch das erste mal dabei.

viele grüße,

thomas


----------



## maxxorange (3. Mai 2014)

Landgrabenweg, da wo die Telekom ist, gibt's wohl eine laaaaange Sitzbank....gute Nacht


----------



## QBE84 (3. Mai 2014)

Wir fahren morgen auch ab der langen Bank, allerdings Treffpunkt 11 Uhr.
Wer Bock hat kann sich gern anschließen. Guiden können wir auch


----------



## LukasMai (3. Mai 2014)

Schaffe leider erst 12:00

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxxorange (3. Mai 2014)

Bin auch wie versprochen um 12 dabei!!!


----------



## bondibeach (3. Mai 2014)

Auch um 12 dabei. Freu mich auf schöne Abfahrten


----------



## moses3k (3. Mai 2014)

Ich auch. Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, sonntags 7GB und das bei dem Wetter?
...das schafft nicht wirklich Akzeptanz bei den Spaziergängern :-/
...oder fahrt ihr in den südlichen Teil?, dann käme ich ggfs. mit?

gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## thommy88 (4. Mai 2014)

bei mir wirds leider doch nix. seit dem joggen gestern schmerzt das knie. hat sich über nacht nicht verbessert.

euch aber viel spass.


----------



## night2345 (4. Mai 2014)

bin um 12 auch dabei


----------



## bondibeach (4. Mai 2014)

War ne echt coole tour heute mit ner super coolen Truppe. Schickt mir doch mal eure Namen per pn das ich euch bei fb adden kann


----------



## LukasMai (4. Mai 2014)

Hier unsere Route

http://mapmyride.com/workout/557727275

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxxorange (4. Mai 2014)

Das mit der coolen Truppe kann ich nur bestátigen. Die glorreichen 7.  Bin zwar total platt, aber immer wieder zu neuen Touren bereit.


----------



## maxxorange (4. Mai 2014)

Möchte mich hiermit noch bei allen Mitfahrern für das Warten bedanken, das hat gut getan !
Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## moses3k (4. Mai 2014)

Jau, war ne coole Tour mit coolen Leuten. Nächstes Mal ist der Kicker am Lorberg dran


----------



## LukasMai (4. Mai 2014)

War echt ne tolle Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (4. Mai 2014)

BTW: Wir fahren vom 30.06 - 06.07 nach Saalbach Hinterglemm. Ferienwohnung ist gebucht und wir hätten noch Platz für 1-2 weitere Personen. Wer Saalbach nicht kennt, schaut mal hier: http://freeride.bike-circus.at/de/

In dieser Woche findet auch noch das http://www.bikes-and-beats.com Event statt.

Alles in allem eine sehr geile Sache. Hätte jemand Zeit & Lust, mit zu kommen? Sind bisher zu viert, die zwei FeWo bieten Platz bis zu sechs Personen. Bei Interesse gerne PN an mich..


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute, freut mich das heute wieder eine tolle Truppe zusammengekommen ist  ich war heute auf einer kürzeren Ausfahrt zu dritt, habe aber mal die Idee angesprochen das wir uns gegenseitig mit feinen Trails guiden  
Das würde sehr gern angenommen...also, dann mal in Bälde im 7G und im Siegsteig - würde mich echt freuen!


----------



## aceofspades (4. Mai 2014)

war doch ne ganz brauchbare Sonntags-Tour heute 
gewisse Explore-Anteil war auch dabei - und einige Sachen die ich schon länger nicht mehr gefahren bin - passst.
also bin dahin in alter Frische - mal sehen was kommede Woche so geht


----------



## maxxorange (4. Mai 2014)

Bin beim Lohrberg dabei. Vielleicht nächstes WE?  Dann kämen wir zu zweit. 
Guten Start in die Woche,
VG,
Stefan


----------



## LukasMai (4. Mai 2014)

Wäre nächsten Sonntag dabei aber habe nur für ne kleine Runde Zeit


----------



## QBE84 (4. Mai 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> war doch ne ganz brauchbare Sonntags-Tour heute
> gewisse Explore-Anteil war auch dabei - und einige Sachen die ich schon länger nicht mehr gefahren bin - passst.
> also bin dahin in alter Frische - mal sehen was kommede Woche so geht


Ja war ne gute Runde, Trailtime und das nicht zu knapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (5. Mai 2014)

wie schauts für Dienstag aus - 18:00 an der langen Bank


----------



## QBE84 (5. Mai 2014)

Video der Woche aus dem 7GB..

Kennt jemand den angelegten Trail mit Kicker und Table ? Falls ja bitte Info per PN !
Den Rest kenne ich alles.


Cooler Fahrtsil


----------



## moses3k (5. Mai 2014)

Alter Schwede, wusste gar nicht, dass wir bei uns im 7GB derart technisch gute Fahrer haben. Respekt 



QBE84 schrieb:


> Video der Woche aus dem 7GB..
> 
> Kennt jemand den angelegten Trail mit Kicker und Table ? Falls ja bitte Info per PN !
> Den Rest kenne ich alles.
> ...


----------



## aceofspades (5. Mai 2014)

da schauen wir doch morgen gleich mal vorbei - denke ich weiss wo das ist


----------



## Nabenschaltung (5. Mai 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> wie schauts für Dienstag aus - 18:00 an der langen Bank


Dabei


----------



## Schuerfwunde (5. Mai 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> da schauen wir doch morgen gleich mal vorbei - denke ich weiss wo das ist


Aber ja doch


----------



## maxxorange (6. Mai 2014)

Geiles Video ! Die Hütte kenn ich, den ersten trail auch, aber dann hörts auch auf. Naja, um die Schanzen fahr ich eh noch rum


----------



## Poison2014 (6. Mai 2014)

Bin um 6h dabei!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxorange (6. Mai 2014)

Na dann feucht fröhlichen Spaß


----------



## moses3k (6. Mai 2014)

Puuh, soeben mein neues Bike abgeholt. Bin endlich wieder mit nem Fully am Start. Yabooo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Puuh, soeben mein neues Bike abgeholt. Bin endlich wieder mit nem Fully am Start. Yabooo!


 Glückwunsch!


----------



## maxxorange (7. Mai 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Puuh, soeben mein neues Bike abgeholt. Bin endlich wieder mit nem Fully am Start. Yabooo!


Super, dann mußt Du ja nicht mehr hinter mir her schleichen


----------



## LukasMai (7. Mai 2014)

Welches Bike hast Du denn jetzt? 

PS: baue ja gerne an Bikes herum, gerne auch mal an euren Bikes. Sagt Bescheid wenn Ihr was ändern wollt

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxxorange (8. Mai 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Welches Bike hast Du denn jetzt?
> 
> PS: baue ja gerne an Bikes herum, gerne auch mal an euren Bikes. Sagt Bescheid wenn Ihr was ändern wollt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk



Sonst noch Wünsche ???? Meines ist handmade , da lass ich nienichwen dran  sorry!!!


----------



## moses3k (11. Mai 2014)

Canyon Spectral hab ich mir geholt. Jemand Lust auf ne Tour morgen (Sonntag)? Wollte gegen Mittag starten, evt auch bisschen früher..


----------



## bondibeach (11. Mai 2014)

Dabei wenns nicht regnet


----------



## moses3k (11. Mai 2014)

11:00 okay?


----------



## bondibeach (11. Mai 2014)

jo


----------



## roman42 (11. Mai 2014)

Wäre ja liebend gern dabei. Aber mein Esel ist Grad in Inspektion und bekommt neue 36 Zähne.  Übernächste Woche bin ich wieder mit am Start. Viel Spaß auch auf dem neuen Rad!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (11. Mai 2014)

Inspektion? Ist dein Bike nicht erst 2 Wochen alt?



roman42 schrieb:


> Wäre ja liebend gern dabei. Aber mein Esel ist Grad in Inspektion und bekommt neue 36 Zähne.  Übernächste Woche bin ich wieder mit am Start. Viel Spaß auch auf dem neuen Rad!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jankr (11. Mai 2014)

Wäre vll auch dabei. Wann fahrt ihr denn an der Bank vorbei?


----------



## roman42 (11. Mai 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Inspektion? Ist dein Bike nicht erst 2 Wochen



Ein paar Wochen sind ja doch dazu gekommen. Aber es ist doch schon einiges zu tun. Das große Kettenblatt hat einen runtergebogenen Zahn. Das Tretlager hat Spiel, die Bremse könnte besser greifen und der Mantel vorne eiert. Alles nichts schlimmes, aber ne gute Gelegenheit für die Erste Inspektion. 300 km hab ich auch schon locker runter.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## moses3k (11. Mai 2014)

Jaja, Specialized 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moses3k (11. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand wo man Sonntags sein Bike abspritzen kann?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bondibeach (11. Mai 2014)

roman42 schrieb:


> Ein paar Wochen sind ja doch dazu gekommen. Aber es ist doch schon einiges zu tun. Das große Kettenblatt hat einen runtergebogenen Zahn. Das Tretlager hat Spiel, die Bremse könnte besser greifen und der Mantel vorne eiert. Alles nichts schlimmes, aber ne gute Gelegenheit für die Erste Inspektion. 300 km hab ich auch schon locker runter.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk




habe jetzt so 1500km runter und hab nur die bremse mal entlüftet und neue Beläge drauf gemacht. Ansonsten keine Verschleißerscheinungen^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (11. Mai 2014)

Bike auch Sonntags reinigen ist hier möglich ( Hochdruckstrahler ) 
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Im...2!3m1!1s0x47bee42370e12517:0xd9112664bc298a0b


----------



## jankr (11. Mai 2014)

Da ist ne Baustelle. Die hochdruckstrahler gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## maxxorange (12. Mai 2014)

Da haben wir zwei die-am-Sonntag-ab-lange-Bank-Fahrer wohl etwas verpasst. Da ich am WE mit dem DoofSony nicht auf die MTB-seite kam, sind wir alleine los. War ganz schön nasssss.....und anders als beim letzten Mal....


----------



## maxxorange (12. Mai 2014)

oups.....
Alzheimer lässt grüßen
Wir waren Samstag im 7G
Gestern war Muttertag


----------



## snail (12. Mai 2014)

Wollte morgen ne Runde im 7GB drehen, wenn es trocken bleibt. Jemand dabei?


----------



## bondibeach (12. Mai 2014)

ja hätte schon lust wenns trocken ist


----------



## Schuerfwunde (12. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich spiel beim Wetterlotto morgen mit


----------



## snail (13. Mai 2014)

Bin raus heute, nächster Regen ist für 18:00  angesagt :-(


----------



## Schuerfwunde (13. Mai 2014)

Ich lasse es auch bleiben heute...


----------



## Denkpause (14. Mai 2014)

An die Rennradfahrer unter Euch:
Der Radtreff Campus Bonn veranstaltet am kommenden Sonntag eine RTF. Start und Ziel ist am Telekom Campus am Lamndgrabenweg: http://radtreffcampus.de/?page_id=4812
Am Sonntag gibt es zwischen 7:30 und ca. 16 Uhr Kaffee und Kuchen, belegte Brötchen und gekühlte Getränke sowie einen Imbißstand. Wenn Ihr Eure MTB-Sonntagstour dort startet oder beendet, könnt Ihr Euch am Campus stärken.
 Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (14. Mai 2014)

Je nach Wetter wäre ich am Sonntag am Start. 11:00 Oder 12:00 ab Telekom Campus. Wer hat noch Bock auf ne Tour?

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moses3k (14. Mai 2014)

Dabei!



LukasMai schrieb:


> Je nach Wetter wäre ich am Sonntag am Start. 11:00 Oder 12:00 ab Telekom Campus. Wer hat noch Bock auf ne Tour?


----------



## Bonn86 (15. Mai 2014)

Ab 12h wäre ich dabei...Samstag Abend wird's spät ☺

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LukasMai (15. Mai 2014)

Halten wir also mal 12:00 Uhr am Telekom Campus fest? 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moses3k (15. Mai 2014)

11:30?


----------



## LukasMai (15. Mai 2014)

Auch möglich 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aceofspades (16. Mai 2014)

Wir planen morgen am Samstag ne Tour im 7GB  - Zeit wissen wir noch nicht - nur mal so als Ankündigung falls jemand Lust hat dazu zu stoßen.


----------



## aceofspades (16. Mai 2014)

Also, wer will und Lust hat , wir treffen uns morgen,  Samstag gegen 11:00 an der Bank


----------



## Schuerfwunde (16. Mai 2014)

Morgen 11 passt gut, dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (16. Mai 2014)

Passt auch bei mir also 1100 an der langen Bank


----------



## katzebulli (16. Mai 2014)

Zur Info,morgen ist im 7GB 7 auf einen Streich da werden Scharen von Wandern und Hunden sich über die Berge wälzen.


----------



## LukasMai (16. Mai 2014)

Wer ist am Sonntag nun dabei? 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moses3k (16. Mai 2014)

Ich



LukasMai schrieb:


> Wer ist am Sonntag nun dabei?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eYo (17. Mai 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Wer ist am Sonntag nun dabei?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk



Auch, Matze! 
12:00 Uhr @ Campus?


----------



## LukasMai (17. Mai 2014)

Gerne

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (17. Mai 2014)

Sodele, anbei zwei Fotos von meinem neuen Gefährt


----------



## LukasMai (17. Mai 2014)

Schick schick

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aceofspades (17. Mai 2014)

Top


----------



## aceofspades (17. Mai 2014)

Unsere Tour war heute echt geil. War etwas technisch und der Explore-Anteil kam aucht nicht zu kurz  - man glaubt es kaum , aber wir haben im 7GB noch etwas neues entdeckt und das war auch noch geil.
Top - nur der letzte Trail war total verschlammt - Misst , musste dann doch noch das Bike putzen


----------



## moses3k (17. Mai 2014)

Was habt ihr entdeckt? *neugierig*


----------



## QBE84 (17. Mai 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Sodele, anbei zwei Fotos von meinem neuen Gefährt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fahrrad eROTik


----------



## aceofspades (17. Mai 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Was habt ihr entdeckt? *neugierg


Keine Trails im Forum benennen ,  sonst kommt die Forumspolizei  - aber kann ich euch zeigen wenn wir mal wieder gemeinsam fahren  - euch viel Spass morgen


----------



## QBE84 (17. Mai 2014)

Ja müssen nochmal alle zusammen biken, ich komme dann auch nach Bonn  Ende Mai hab ich langes WE ( Do 29.05. - So.01.06. )


----------



## aceofspades (17. Mai 2014)

QBE84 schrieb:


> Ja müssen nochmal alle zusammen biken, ich komme dann auch nach Bonn  Ende Mai hab ich langes WE ( Do 29.05. - So.01.06. )


Denke da hat jeder ein langes WE  - da muss was gehen


----------



## Bonn86 (17. Mai 2014)

Bleibt's morgen bei 12h Kinners?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (17. Mai 2014)

Jo, 12:00 bei T-Mobile 

An alle Tapatalk Nutzer: Habe heute rausgefunden, dass man die nervige Signatur in den Einstellungen deaktivieren kann...


----------



## LukasMai (18. Mai 2014)

Bin wie gesagt um 12:00 Uhr da. ggf. +10 Wenn ich eine Bahn verpassen

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LukasMai (18. Mai 2014)

Meine Bahn hat Verspätung  wird daher eher 12:15 bei mir.


----------



## LukasMai (18. Mai 2014)

War echt mal wieder ne geile Runde heute


----------



## eYo (18. Mai 2014)

Gut geschoben auch


----------



## bondibeach (18. Mai 2014)

Jau. Wir sind noch bis hoch zum Drachenfels in einem Rutsch. Danach war ich fertig mit der Welt.


----------



## aceofspades (18. Mai 2014)

Was für ein Tag - endlich Sommer - da ist die Stimmung doch gleich ne ganz andere 
Sehr sehr feine Tour heute im Ahrtal - ist doch immer wieder ne kleine Reise wert.
Das mit den Spitzkehren müssen wir noch etwas üben - waren aber auch gemeine Dinger :-(
volle 10 Punkte an den Guide


----------



## LukasMai (18. Mai 2014)

Servus zusammen! Am 01. und 02. gehts nach Winterberg! Wer hat Bock?


----------



## windsurfenXXL (18. Mai 2014)

Zitat: "Was für ein Tag - endlich Sommer - da ist die Stimmung doch gleich ne ganz andere 
Sehr sehr feine Tour heute im Ahrtal - ist doch immer wieder ne kleine Reise wert.
Das mit den Spitzkehren müssen wir noch etwas üben - waren aber auch gemeine Dinger :-(
volle 10 Punkte an den Guide"

[/QUOTE]
*Männers, sehr geile Tour im Ahrtal, danke euch für den superschönen Tag.*

Die 10 Punkte an den Guide ist lediglich Eigenlob udn muß in weiteren Touren verifiziert werden, ob dies wirklich eine belastbare Angabe ist 

Natürlich auch noch ein paar wenige Eindrücke von mir anbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (18. Mai 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Servus zusammen! Am 01. und 02. gehts nach Winterberg! Wäre hat Bock?


dabei!!!


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2014)

Hi,
vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere auch Interesse, ein wenig sein Bike kennen zu lernen, bzw. Reparaturen auszuführen?

Für Jungs und Mädels, die sich auf Tour selber helfen wollen, veranstaltet die DIMB am Samstag einen kostenfreien Schrauberkurs. 

Vom kompletten Bikecheck zum Auffinden von ggf. kritischen Punkten bis hin zu Reparaturen, die zum Standard-Repertoire auf Tour gehören können, zeigen wir euch die Grundlagen, die ihr kennen solltet.

Wird auch alles in Kleingruppe geübt, von daher keine Scheu, hier gibt es keine dummen Fragen 

Männlein und Weiblein (ja, auch eine Guidine ist vor Ort und leitet an!) sind herzlich willkommen, DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist keine Teilnahme-Voraussetzung.

Mehr noch hier/Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14752

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## maxxorange (19. Mai 2014)

Hello again,
das canyon und meine Wenigkeit sind am langen Mai-Wochenende auch gerne dabei
Allerdings fahren wir an einen der Tage nach Monschau/Kalterherberg um die Gegend für unseren diesjährigen Urlaub MTB-technisch zu testen !
Sonnige Woche ,
Stefan

(gesendet vom PC )


----------



## aceofspades (19. Mai 2014)

Wetter passt  - Zeit für ne nette Diestagssrunde  - 18:00 an der langen Bank


----------



## maxxorange (20. Mai 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Sodele, anbei zwei Fotos von meinem neuen Gefährt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Teil.... haste auch schon eingefahren....Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## maxxorange (20. Mai 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wetter passt  - Zeit für ne nette Diestagssrunde  - 18:00 an der langen Bank


viel Spaß, ich muß leider diensttechnisch abhängen Fahre in den Semsterferien dann sicher mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_mtb (20. Mai 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wetter passt  - Zeit für ne nette Diestagssrunde  - 18:00 an der langen Bank



kerstin, marcel und ich bremsen dich heute mal .... wir sind dabei


----------



## aceofspades (20. Mai 2014)

Misst , gerade heute wollten wir mal etwas schneller fahren


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, und hier auch nochmals:

Für Jungs und Mädels, die sich auf Tour selber helfen wollen, veranstaltet die DIMB am Samstag einen kostenfreien Schrauberkurs. 

Vom kompletten Bikecheck zum Auffinden von ggf. kritischen Punkten bis hin zu Reparaturen, die zum Standard-Repertoire auf Tour gehören können, zeigen wir euch die Grundlagen, die ihr kennen solltet.

Wird auch alles in Kleingruppe geübt, von daher keine Scheu, hier gibt es keine dummen Fragen 

Männlein und Weiblein (ja, auch eine Guidine ist vor Ort und leitet an!) sind herzlich willkommen, DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist keine Teilnahme-Voraussetzung.

Mehr noch hier/Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14752

Schönen Gruß


----------



## aceofspades (20. Mai 2014)

War ne nette Tour heute  - war alles drin  - war auch schön mal wieder ein paar alt Bekannte dabei zu haben  - hat mich gefreut. 
Auf dem Rückweg haben wir dann noch ein paar Höhenmeter gefressen - Uhr zeigt 1200hm an  - ganz nett für n Diestag abend  

Donnerstag würde ich gerne mal in den Kottenforst gehen - aber nur wenn es nicht regnet  - mal sehen was geht


----------



## Goldsprint (21. Mai 2014)

Ja war echt ne coole Truppe gestern. Und die Trails waren auch sehr fein ;-)

Ich habs heute ein bisschen in den Oberschenkeln. Liegt aber an meiner defekten Sattelstütze, die mich zwang alle 50m immer wieder aus dem Sattel zu gehen, um sie wieder hochzufahren :-(

@Jens: Ich brauche leider deinen Clip/Sequenz für mein Ego. Kannst du es mir vielleicht per PM schicken oder auf Dropbox hochladen o. ä.?


----------



## crazy_mtb (21. Mai 2014)

ja, was soll ich sagen ... hat echt spass gemacht ... auch weil ich mir die rücktour erspart habe  .... werde wohl wieder häufiger dabei sein .... aber mein bike bekommt jetzt aber erst mal nen federgabelservice .... kann vsl. frühestens am samstag wieder starten .... idealerweise am vormittag so gegen 11 uhr ....


----------



## bondibeach (21. Mai 2014)

Fährt hier auch jemand Rennrad?


----------



## aceofspades (22. Mai 2014)

Auf besonderen Wunsch fahren wir heute nochmals ins 7GB  - Treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## aceofspades (22. Mai 2014)

Regenradar sieht gar nicht gut aus  - dann bin ich raus :-(


----------



## bondibeach (22. Mai 2014)

Wer ist Sonntag dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (23. Mai 2014)

Je nach Wetterbericht wäre ich ab 11:00 Uhr dabei

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eYo (23. Mai 2014)

Gleiches gilt für mich - dann ggf. mal den Venusberg + Hinterland "abfahren"?


----------



## moses3k (23. Mai 2014)

Wir bekommen am Sonntag Besuch von "Trailsurfer" und ein paar seiner Siegburger Kollegen. Geplanter Treffpunkt/Abfahrt wäre gegen 10:45 am P+R Platz in Ramersdorf. Passt das für die Sonntagsfahrer hier?


----------



## Bonn86 (23. Mai 2014)

yeah, passt


----------



## LukasMai (23. Mai 2014)

wäre bei gutem Wetter dabei  kann aber nur bis max. 15:00 Uhr!


----------



## moses3k (23. Mai 2014)

Immer diese Schönwetter-Biker. Tzz tzz 



LukasMai schrieb:


> wäre bei gutem Wetter dabei  kann aber nur bis max. 15:00 Uhr!


----------



## LukasMai (23. Mai 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Immer diese Schönwetter-Biker. Tzz tzz


----------



## bondibeach (24. Mai 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Immer diese Schönwetter-Biker. Tzz tzz




ich hoffe nur du fliegst nicht schon wieder auf die Nase


----------



## LukasMai (24. Mai 2014)

Bin morgen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (25. Mai 2014)

Bin erst um 1100 da, hoffe ihr wartet 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bondibeach (25. Mai 2014)

Trailsurfer wo warst du^^


----------



## LukasMai (25. Mai 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Trailsurfer wo warst du^^


lade gerade das kurze Video bei GoogleDrive hoch.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3z68P7d2rA0bk9YVWFiS3RjWkU/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## aceofspades (25. Mai 2014)

richtig gute Tour heute im Ahrtal- sehr sehr fein - gut dass ich meine Ville-Konditions-Tour geopfert habe. Hat Spass gemacht und wieder neue Strecke kennengelernt. laut meinem Tacho haben wir 38km bei 1200hm gemacht. buhhh bin jetzt echt müde - muss mehr tun - das kann ja gar nicht sein 
also bis demnächst auf der Piste


----------



## bondibeach (25. Mai 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> lade gerade das kurze Video bei GoogleDrive hoch.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3z68P7d2rA0bk9YVWFiS3RjWkU/edit?usp=sharing



lad mal das von den breibergen hoch


----------



## LukasMai (25. Mai 2014)

DSL 6000 mit 654kbit/s Upload.... lade es die Woche ausm Büro hoch  da habe ich 255 Mbit/s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (25. Mai 2014)

ok^^, kannst das ja schon einmal zusammen schneiden


----------



## bondibeach (25. Mai 2014)




----------



## maxxorange (26. Mai 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere auch Interesse, ein wenig sein Bike kennen zu lernen, bzw. Reparaturen auszuführen?
> 
> Für Jungs und Mädels, die sich auf Tour selber helfen wollen, veranstaltet die DIMB am Samstag einen kostenfreien Schrauberkurs.
> ...


Hochachtung für das Quartett vom DIMB, das am letzten Samstag den Schrauberkurs organisiert hat ! 
Laut Carsten und den anderen Guides war das Ihr erster Technikkurs. Sehr detailliert, vom bikecheck über Reparaturen hin zu bikepflege, wurde uns "Neulingen" der Umgang mit unserem bike bis ins kleinste Detail beigebracht. 
Ich habe in diesen fast sechs Stunden eine Menge gelernt und möchte mich hier noch einmal bei den guides vom DIMB bedanken.
Das habt Ihr mit Klasse hingekriegt. Weiter so !
Was schade war, daß sich nur vier (4) biker für den Schrauberkurs angemeldet haben !
Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (26. Mai 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


>


----------



## maxxorange (26. Mai 2014)

Das Fotto hast Du heimlich gemacht und gefällt mir besser als das an dem trail. Danke schön !


----------



## LukasMai (26. Mai 2014)

Bei der nächsten Tour können wir gerne ne Bildersession machen. Dann nehme ich meine Fotoausrüstung mit

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LukasMai (26. Mai 2014)

Jemand Bock auf den Bikepark Willingen am Freitag? Winterberg ist unmöglich wegen Dirtmasters Festival  Abfahrt Bonn 08:00 Uhr?!


----------



## bondibeach (27. Mai 2014)

Wie schaute aus mit Donnerstag? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Hochachtung für das Quartett vom DIMB, das am letzten Samstag den Schrauberkurs organisiert hat !
> Laut Carsten und den anderen Guides war das Ihr erster Technikkurs. Sehr detailliert, vom bikecheck über Reparaturen hin zu bikepflege, wurde uns "Neulingen" der Umgang mit unserem bike bis ins kleinste Detail beigebracht.
> Ich habe in diesen fast sechs Stunden eine Menge gelernt und möchte mich hier noch einmal bei den guides vom DIMB bedanken.
> Das habt Ihr mit Klasse hingekriegt. Weiter so !
> ...



Hallo Stefan,
vielen Dank für das Feedback!

Freut uns, dass es dir gefallen hat, ich erlaube mir mal, dein Zitat in den DIMB Thread zum Bericht zu kopieren. 

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## LukasMai (27. Mai 2014)

@ Bondibeach: hier die ganze rohe Fassung vom zweiten Clip! https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3z68P7d2rA0OW8yX3dXODJ2emc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (27. Mai 2014)

Geil, hat die FLiege in deinen Mund gekackt?


----------



## bondibeach (28. Mai 2014)

wie schaue aus mit morgen?


----------



## windsurfenXXL (28. Mai 2014)

Jungs, nettes Video!!!

Aber ihr seit auch der Grund dafür (siehe mehrfach in eurem Video), dass man uns im 7GB hasst => ein bissle mehr Rücksicht gegenüber den Wanderer wäre echt klasse und angebracht!!!
Viele Grüße
Markus


gesendet via Mobile Acccess


----------



## aceofspades (29. Mai 2014)




----------



## aceofspades (29. Mai 2014)

Falls noch jemand total spontan dazu stoßen will

Tourdaten für heute Donnerstag:
Startzeiten: 11:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: vor Kochs Backstube am Bahnhof in Schladern. 
Kosten: 18€


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Mai 2014)

Fährt jemand, wer und wann am sunny Sunday?


----------



## LukasMai (30. Mai 2014)

Sonntag bin ich raus, da gehts nach Winterberg! Endlich mal wieder das BigBike ausreiten


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Mai 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich raus, da gehts nach Winterberg!


*brrrrr* diesen Mittwoch T...tal hat mir glangt


----------



## bondibeach (30. Mai 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich raus, da gehts nach Winterberg! Endlich mal wieder das BigBike ausreiten



Winterberg oder willigen? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (31. Mai 2014)

Willingen. Dirtmasters geht bis Ende Sonntag

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aceofspades (31. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute

ich will nicht klug scheissen,  aber redet bitte nicht so offen über Trials - das wir hier im Forum nicht so gerne gesehen  - die ganzen militanten Fußgänger lesen mit !

trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## LukasMai (31. Mai 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> ich will nicht klug scheissen,  aber redet bitte nicht so offen über Trials - das wir hier im Forum nicht so gerne gesehen  - die ganzen militanten Fußgänger lesen mit !
> 
> trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß


Willingen und Winterberg sind offizielle Bikeparks  da kann man ganz offen drüber sprechen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube er meinte mich...editiert...


----------



## aceofspades (31. Mai 2014)

wir waren heute mal im Ruhrtal und haben uns angesehen was das Ruhrgebiet so zu bieten hat. Muss schon sagen - das war schon sehr, sehr fein - Stecke, Höhenmeter, Profil, Technik alles drin was Spass macht - wird ins Portfolio übernommen - und ist gar nicht so weit - nicht mal ne Stunde mit dem Auto - Tourdaten: so 50km bei 1000hm - ich sach nur top - gehn mer den Sommer nochmals hin


----------



## QBE84 (31. Mai 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> wir waren heute mal im Ruhrtal und haben uns angesehen was das Ruhrgebiet so zu bieten hat. Muss schon sagen - das war schon sehr, sehr fein - Stecke, Höhenmeter, Profil, Technik alles drin was Spass macht - wird ins Portfolio übernommen - und ist gar nicht so weit - nicht mal ne Stunde mit dem Auto - Tourdaten: so 50km bei 1000hm - ich sach nur top - gehn mer den Sommer nochmals hin


Ja war ne super Tour, ich kann eigentlich sagen die Beste die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin.




Fährt morgen jemand im 7GB ? GGF fahre ich nochmal auch wenns heute hart war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (31. Mai 2014)

Hi Pascal, Bilder habe ich gerade hochgeladen  - dein Vorderrad im  Schlamm  - Bild kommt richtig gut 

Morgen gehe ich in die Ville und mach mal endlich meine Konditions-Tour  - also kein 7GB bei mir


----------



## aceofspades (1. Juni 2014)

nachdem es heute keine allgemeine Sonntags-Tour gegeben hat - hatte ich endlich mal Zeit meine lange ausstehende Konditionstour zu fahren 
kurz das schnelle Bike eingepackt und ab in die Ville - dabei ist dann ne nicht ganz entspannte Tour bei 100km / 600hm herraus gekommen - das Anthem immer schön auf Zug gehalten - so machen auch Flachtrails richtig Spass 
aber jetzt Beine schwer - Bier hilft


----------



## bondibeach (1. Juni 2014)

War heute mit Lukas auch auf Konditionstour bis ich mir leider bei nem Sturz die Schulter ausgekugelt habe . Hoffe aber mal das ich schnell wieder rauf aufs bike kann.


----------



## aceofspades (1. Juni 2014)

Aua  - das tut nicht gut  - warst du im Krankenhaus  ?
naja dann mal gute Besserung

PS : wo wart ihr denn ?  sieht interessant aus


----------



## LukasMai (1. Juni 2014)

Willingen 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aceofspades (2. Juni 2014)

morgen Dienstag wollen wir mal ne Runden im Kottenforst und Venusberg drehen
Treffpunkt 18:00 and der langen Bank (mit dem Bike) oder direkt in Bonn/Friesdorf am Klufterplatz (Annaberger Strasse) 18:15


----------



## snail (2. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei, Treffpunkt lange Bank


----------



## Nabenschaltung (2. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei, warte dann auf euch am Klufterplatz


----------



## sx5r (3. Juni 2014)

ich würde auch einen Versuch wagen, wenns passt =)

Klufterplatz klingt halbwegs in der Nähe, würde da bis 18:15 auftauchen.

lg


----------



## Nabenschaltung (3. Juni 2014)

Bleibt es trotz Regen heute dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (3. Juni 2014)

Bis jetzt fahren wir


----------



## bondibeach (3. Juni 2014)

wie schaut es aus mit ner tour am we?


----------



## aceofspades (3. Juni 2014)

nette gemütliche kleine KF Runde  - hat sich doch gelohnt  - gut dass wir doch gefahren sind


----------



## maxxorange (5. Juni 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> morgen Dienstag wollen wir mal ne Runden im Kottenforst und Venusberg drehen
> Treffpunkt 18:00 and der langen Bank (mit dem Bike) oder direkt in Bonn/Friesdorf am Klufterplatz (Annaberger Strasse) 18:15


Ui, wie schade, da habe ich eine Gelegenheit verpasst,  in der Ecke übe ich auch gerne.....na dann beim nächsten Mal...... In Medinghoven gibt`s auch gute trails.....


----------



## maxxorange (5. Juni 2014)

<-------fahren im Odenwald.......Allen "Anfängern" schöne Pfingsttage und super Wetter.....Goodbike


----------



## aceofspades (5. Juni 2014)

Gruss zurück  - wir fahren im Pfälzerwald 
Allen ein schönes Pfingsten


----------



## snail (5. Juni 2014)

Schöne Pfingsten und viel Spass wo immer Ihr fahrt


----------



## LukasMai (5. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht es am Montag aus? Jemand im Siebengebirge unterwegs?


----------



## moses3k (5. Juni 2014)

Ich wahrscheinlich. Abba mit Hardtail 



LukasMai schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Montag aus? Jemand im Siebengebirge unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (6. Juni 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich. Abba mit Hardtail


Was ist mit deinem Canyon ?


----------



## LukasMai (6. Juni 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich. Abba mit Hardtail


kann sonst auch Dienstag 17:30 Uhr  endlich mal auch unter der Woche eher Feierabend!!


----------



## bondibeach (6. Juni 2014)

werde Sonntag und Montag unterwegs sein, vielleicht auch Montag nach willingen lukas?


----------



## LukasMai (6. Juni 2014)

Kommenden Montag schaff ichs leider nicht nach Willingen weil ich bis Mittags noch bei den Schwiegereltern bin. ..... ab 16:00 / 17:00 Uhr wäre ich für ne Bonner Runde zu haben


----------



## moses3k (6. Juni 2014)

Mein 2 Wochen altes Canyon wurde letzte Woche in der Südstadt gestohlen. Es war angeschlossen und ich 5 min weg vom Fahrrad. Zwei Canyon MTBs innerhalb von 4,5 Monaten geklaut. Ich könnte echt heulen und frage mich, ob wir hier in einer zivilisierten Industrienation oder im Busch leben. Wer also das angehängte Bike irgendwo in Bonn / Umgebung rumfahren sieht, bitte melden. Alle sachdienlichen Hinweise werden mit Finderlohn i.H.v. bis zu 100,- und ner Kiste Bier belohnt.



QBE84 schrieb:


> Was ist mit deinem Canyon ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2014)

Hast du das schon bei Canyon gemeldet, die haben ja eventuell noch weitere Rahmendetailinfos für die Büllerei!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (6. Juni 2014)

Ja, hab schon Anzeige bei der Polizei inkl. Rahmennummer gestellt. Aber der Schmerz sitzt immer noch..


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2014)

Hast du schon mal überlegt, Farbkopien des Bikes und deine Kontaktdaten an Laternenmasten zu kleben, lokale Bikeshops zu informieren, ebay und ebay-kleinanzeigen checken? K.a. ob es hilft, aber man sollte doch alle mehr oder weniger kreativen Optionen nutzen.


----------



## aceofspades (7. Juni 2014)

Grüße aus dem Pfälzer Wald - richtig geil - macht riesig Spass - morgen dritter Tag und die Beine werden auch schon langsam schwer 
egal - ganz tolle Bike Gegend hier - schreit nach Wiederholung  bis demnächst wieder im 7GB


----------



## bondibeach (7. Juni 2014)

wie schaute aus mit morgen 7 Gebirge? 11Uhr lange Bank?


----------



## LukasMai (9. Juni 2014)

Morgen ne Feierabendrunde? 17:00 Uhr an der langen Bank?


----------



## roman42 (10. Juni 2014)

Heute klappt es leider nicht. Wie wärs mit morgen (Mittwoch) Abend?


----------



## maxxorange (10. Juni 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Ja, hab schon Anzeige bei der Polizei inkl. Rahmennummer gestellt. Aber der Schmerz sitzt immer noch..


Hi Moses,
so was blödes, Dein schönes bike, mist.

Vor unserem Institut am Unicampus hat ein Kollege sein Cube ebenfalls abgestellt. Eine Kollegin hat 4 Typen beobachtet. Drei haben Schmiere gestanden, einer mit Bolzenschneider versucht das Schloss zu knacken. Das Quartett war aufgefallen, der Kollege hatte Glück gehabt.

Vielleicht solltest Du mit nem alten Drahtesel einkaufen fahren und Dein gutes bike zu Hause lassen. Klar, klingt klugscheißerich, aber ist ein väterlicher Rat

Viele Grüße,


----------



## maxxorange (10. Juni 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Morgen ne Feierabendrunde? 17:00 Uhr an der langen Bank?


Frag mich am WE nochmal


----------



## LukasMai (10. Juni 2014)

Sonntag 12:00 am Bahnhof Ramersdorf?


----------



## aceofspades (10. Juni 2014)

Falls noch jemand spontan dazu stoßen will - wir fahren heute 18:00 ins 7GB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (10. Juni 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Sonntag 12:00 am Bahnhof Ramersdorf?


Du meinst den U-Bahnhof ? 
Bin dabei


----------



## maxxorange (10. Juni 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand spontan dazu stoßen will - wir fahren heute 18:00 ins 7GB


.....UND HELM NICH VERGESSEN.....SONST DARFSE NICH MIT


----------



## aceofspades (10. Juni 2014)

Nette Tour heute abend  - waren zwar nur zu dritt - hatten aber doch ne interessante Route zusammen gestellt  - dann haben wir noch die Nachtbiker getroffen und haben mit denen noch ne Runde gedreht - am Anstieg zum Petersberg habens sie uns dann aber den Unterschied aufgezeigt 
Und zum Schluss gabs noch n Bier bei Mehmet
- richtig netter abend - top


----------



## Ghost-Bike (10. Juni 2014)

Mensch Moses3k so ein Ärger, hast so lange gewartet und nun das ! Ich hätte da vll was für dich .... Nicht ganz ernst gemeint , kennst mich ja.


----------



## QBE84 (10. Juni 2014)

Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht zur unserer Tour am Sonntag in Willingen. 
Gefahren sind wir die Tour die u.a. in der Mountain Bike online ist http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ur-tour-diemelsee-und-st-muffert.285263.2.htm
Leider konnten wir die Tour nicht komplett zu Ende drehen. Nach ca. 30km ging es auf Straße zurück. Das hat dem Spaßlevel und Entdecker Geist aber kein Abbruch getan. Es war ne schöne Tour mit super Landschaftsbildern und flowigen Trails. 
Die Tour zeichnet sich durch einen ausgewogenem Mix aus Uphill, Trailtime und Forstwegen aus. Das Panorama ist top und der See bietet im Sommer auch die Möglichkeit eine Runde zu schwimmen. Alles in allem eine empfehlenswerte Runde die wir sicher auch noch zu Ende fahren werden.
Bike Empfehlung Tour/AllMountain 120-150 mm Federweg, Hardtail usw geht natürlich auch klar.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## aceofspades (10. Juni 2014)

@ Pascal : top - da wäre ich auch gern mal dabei  - müssen mal die kommenden Ziele diskutieren


----------



## aceofspades (11. Juni 2014)

Wie wäre es morgen Donnerstag mit einer Tour an die Wahnbachtalsperre  - Todestrail  - und zurück.

Schöne Flachetappe  - steht dieses Jahr noch aus

jemand dabei ?

Falls wir fahren dann sollten wie jedoch schon 17:30 aufbrechen


----------



## aceofspades (11. Juni 2014)

Also wir treffen uns 17:30 und brechen an die Wahnbachtalsperre auf  - fahren Todestrail  - falls zeitlich passt Ho Chi Ming  - und dann zurück über die Sieg


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht jemand dabei, der am Freitag eine technische Runde fahren möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (12. Juni 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Du meinst den U-Bahnhof ?
> Bin dabei



Treffpunkt wäre dann hier: http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=de194a-1402582669.jpg


----------



## aceofspades (12. Juni 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Vielleicht jemand dabei, der am Freitag eine technische Runde fahren möchte?



Hi

Freitag ist bei uns immer Beine hochlegen angesagt  
waren heute an der Wahnbachtalsperre -  dann am WE wieder  - weiss aber noch nicht was amgesagt ist -  vielleicht mal in die Eifel  - steht dieses Jahr auch nich aus


----------



## snail (12. Juni 2014)

Ich bin morgen und am Wochenende raus.
@ Gerd: Schöne Tour heute hat Spass gemacht


----------



## maxxorange (13. Juni 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Treffpunkt wäre dann hier: http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=de194a-1402582669.jpg


Danke, dacht ich mir ! Super ! Mal schauen, wer sich noch so alles einfindet


----------



## maxxorange (13. Juni 2014)

<--------fährt heute mal gemütlich den Rheinradweg bei Düdo


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Juni 2014)

Wer mag: Heute 17:30 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf auf eine lockere Runde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roman42 (13. Juni 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Wer mag: Heute 17:30 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf auf eine lockere Runde ...



Bin dabei - sofern ich um 17 Uhr Schluss machen kann.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Juni 2014)

roman42 schrieb:


> Bin dabei - sofern ich um 17 Uhr Schluss machen kann.


OK!


----------



## LukasMai (14. Juni 2014)

@bondibeach: bist Du morgen auch dabei? 12:00 Uhr ab P+R Ramersdorf


----------



## bondibeach (15. Juni 2014)

jap bin dabei


----------



## LukasMai (15. Juni 2014)

Bin leider selbst raus  muss meine Freundin pflegen


----------



## thommy88 (15. Juni 2014)

Werd würde dann alles noch fahren wenn Lukas raus ist?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bondibeach (15. Juni 2014)

hmm blöd, dann werd ich wohl erst etwas später los so gegen 14uhr mit antuh


----------



## thommy88 (15. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr  dann jetzt ne runde in der Wahner Heide. Das nächste mal dann.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxxorange (15. Juni 2014)

War um 12 am Bhf Ramersdorf. Habe dann eine schöne Solorunde gedreht und den Trail von der Löwenburg diesmal unbeschadet bestritten. Schade nur, daß sich trotz einer Absage niemand in Ramersdorf am P+R hat blicken lassen


----------



## LukasMai (16. Juni 2014)

So Freundin ist wieder halbwegs gesund  nächste Runde mache ich am Mittwoch Nachmittag  Jemand Lust und Zeit? Bin zeitlich flexibel, dank Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte Lust und Zeit. Wann würdest du starten wollen ?


----------



## LukasMai (16. Juni 2014)

Hab Urlaub  wann passt es bei dir?


----------



## Ghost-Bike (16. Juni 2014)

Wie wärs um 11 am P+R Parkplatz Ramersdorf ?


----------



## LukasMai (16. Juni 2014)

Klingt gut


----------



## Ghost-Bike (16. Juni 2014)

Okay dann machen wir das so 


7G - my Sektor


----------



## snail (16. Juni 2014)

Melde mich diese Woche ab, da ich nicht in Bonn bin.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (17. Juni 2014)

Dienstagsrunde, wer mitkommen will...heute 18:00 an der langen Bank.


----------



## Nabenschaltung (17. Juni 2014)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde, wer mitkommen will...heute 18:00 an der langen Bank.


jo, dabei!


----------



## punktfritz (17. Juni 2014)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde, wer mitkommen will...heute 18:00 an der langen Bank.


Ich versuche es auch mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (17. Juni 2014)

Mannnn Peter aus welcher Versenkung kommst du denn  - freud mich dass du dein Bike mal wieder raus holst 

bin heute leider nicht dabei  - bekomme Möbel  
Donnerstag Windeck bin ich aber wieder dabei


----------



## punktfritz (17. Juni 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Mannnn Peter aus welcher Versenkung kommst du denn  - freud mich dass du dein Bike mal wieder raus holst


Hi Ace, irgendwie habe ich im letzten Sommer den Anschluss verloren. Ihr ward einfach zu gut. Ich hoffe , das ich jetzt wieder einigermaßen mithalten kann. Mal sehen wie es heute klappt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Juni 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Donnerstag Windeck bin ich aber wieder dabei



Wann & wo fahrt ihr am Donnerstag?


----------



## Ghost-Bike (17. Juni 2014)

Bin auch dabei


7G - my Sektor


----------



## aceofspades (17. Juni 2014)

Windeck gebe ich noch morgen bekannt  - wir müssen erst noch quatschen  

PS: heute richtig gut Tour - gut dass ich doch noch dabei war  - Nachtbiker haben wir heute nur einmal getroffen  - wie konnte das nur passieren


----------



## aceofspades (18. Juni 2014)

Ausfahrt Windeck:

wir wollen morgen,  Donnerstag eine schöne Tour in Windeck machen ( ca.1500hm)

Startzeiten: 11:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: vor Kochs Backstube am Bahnhof in Schladern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (19. Juni 2014)

Richtig schöne aber sehr anstrengende Tour heute  - man bin ich platt - 6 Std Tour - seit wahnsinnig 
und jetzt nur noch Beine hoch legen


----------



## LukasMai (19. Juni 2014)

Unsere Tour von Heute 

https://www.runtastic.com/de/benutzer/Lukas-Mai/sportaktivitaeten/252859660


----------



## bondibeach (20. Juni 2014)

Wie schaut es aus mit morgen? Jemand Bock?


----------



## aceofspades (22. Juni 2014)

Hier die Daten von Rhens - Ergebnis habe ich auf der Homepage noch nicht gefunden
Klasse Rennen - super Organisation - top


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juni 2014)

Morgen Dienstag nur ne kleine Runde
Treffpunkt 17:45 an der Bank
Ende spätestens um 21:00 zurück bei T-Mobile


----------



## Goldsprint (23. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei!


----------



## klee84 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich auch  

Gesendet von meinem HTC ChaCha A810e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## punktfritz (24. Juni 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Morgen Dienstag nur ne kleine Runde
> Treffpunkt 17:45 an der Bank
> Ende spätestens um 21:00 zurück bei T-Mobile


Bin auch dabei!


aceofspades schrieb:


> Morgen Dienstag nur ne kleine Runde
> Treffpunkt 17:45 an der Bank
> Ende spätestens um 21:00 zurück bei T-Mobile


Bin auch dabei!


----------



## crazy_mtb (24. Juni 2014)

bin auch dabei .....


----------



## LukasMai (25. Juni 2014)

Morgen 17:00 Uhr eine Feierabendrunde? Start an der langen Bank bei T-Deutschland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (25. Juni 2014)

Morgen ist Fussball um 18:00  - da wirst du nicht viele finden


----------



## LukasMai (25. Juni 2014)

Fussball?! Ich interessiere mich eben nur für echten Sport


----------



## snail (26. Juni 2014)

Bin raus schaue Fußball


----------



## aceofspades (26. Juni 2014)

post: 12094406 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin raus schaue Fußball



wieso wer spielt denn


----------



## aceofspades (30. Juni 2014)

Nach ner langen Pause sollten wir morgen Dienstag mal wieder rollen.
18:00 an der Bank


----------



## LukasMai (30. Juni 2014)

Welche Strecke fahrt ihr so? 


aceofspades schrieb:


> Nach ner langen Pause sollten wir morgen Dienstag mal wieder rollen.
> 18:00 an der Bank


----------



## snail (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn Wetter passt bin ich dabei


----------



## aceofspades (30. Juni 2014)

Einfach mit kommen - wir passen schon auf dass jeder mit kommt - unser Ruf ist schlechter als wir wirklich sind 
Tempo ist in der Regel recht relaxt


----------



## LukasMai (30. Juni 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Einfach mit kommen - wir passen schon auf dass jeder mit kommt - unser Ruf ist schlechter als wir wirklich sind
> Tempo ist in der Regel recht relaxt


Ich probiere mein Glück mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (1. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei..... Hoffe ich schaff es. 


7G - my Sektor


----------



## aceofspades (1. Juli 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Bin dabei..... Hoffe ich schaff es.
> 7G - my Sektor



Sorry Carsten  - nicht gesehen dass du noch kommen wolltest  , sonst hätten wir noch n paar Minuten gewartet.  :-(


----------



## aceofspades (1. Juli 2014)

irgendwie ne komische Tour heute  - Winterstrecke gefahren  - wenig Trailanteil  - Gruppe verloren - irgendwie nichr optimal heute - aber so etwas kommt eben auch mal vor. 
Donnerstag machen wir es dann besser  - Wetter wird richtig gut  - ich lass mir was nettes einfallen. 
Dann bis Donnerstag


----------



## maxxorange (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn wer am Sonntag ab 11 Uhr für`s 7G eine Tour plant, würden wir, meine Freundin und ich, uns gerne anschließen.
Das Wetter soll sich ja halten!
Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## jankr (2. Juli 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Wenn wer am Sonntag ab 11 Uhr für`s 7G eine Tour plant, würden wir, meine Freundin und ich, uns gerne anschließen.
> Das Wetter soll sich ja halten!
> Viele Grüße,
> Stefan



wäre am sonntag auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## LukasMai (2. Juli 2014)

je nach Wetterlage würde ich ggf. am Samstag gegen 13:00 Uhr eine Runde durch das 7G starten.

Start: P+R Ramersdorf (auch Endstation dort wieder)
Tour bis Breibergetrail und am Rhein zurück.

Jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (2. Juli 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> je nach Wetterlage würde ich ggf. am Samstag gegen 13:00 Uhr eine Runde durch das 7G starten.
> 
> Start: P+R Ramersdorf (auch Endstation dort wieder)
> Tour bis Breibergetrail und am Rhein zurück.
> ...


Sorry, Samstag müssen wir 50 Jahre abfeiern


----------



## maxxorange (2. Juli 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> wäre am sonntag auch mal wieder dabei!


Super !


----------



## maxxorange (2. Juli 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> je nach Wetterlage würde ich ggf. am Samstag gegen 13:00 Uhr eine Runde durch das 7G starten.
> 
> Start: P+R Ramersdorf (auch Endstation dort wieder)
> Tour bis Breibergetrail und am Rhein zurück.
> ...


Sonntag geht auch bis Breibergetrail


----------



## Ghost-Bike (2. Juli 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Sorry Carsten  - nicht gesehen dass du noch kommen wolltest  , sonst hätten wir noch n paar Minuten gewartet.  :-(


Ihr hättet nicht warten müssen weil ich um 17:58 da war, aber dennoch zu spät. 
Nicht schlimm, dann beim nächsten mal


----------



## maxxorange (2. Juli 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Ihr hättet nicht warten müssen weil ich um 17:58 da war, aber dennoch zu spät.
> Nicht schlimm, dann beim nächsten mal


Das nenne ich pünktlich. Schade für Dich.


----------



## LukasMai (2. Juli 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Sonntag geht auch bis Breibergetrail


Ob ich Sonntag Zeit hab, weiß ich leider noch nicht genau. Wenn ich Zeit finde, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## aceofspades (3. Juli 2014)

Heute 18:00 an der Bank
bei dem geilen Wetter machen wir ne schöne Runde  - ich würde sagen kürzester Weg ins 7GB und da etwas Spass haben  - Todestrail setzen wir auch mal wieder ins Programm


----------



## snail (3. Juli 2014)

Dabei


----------



## Nabenschaltung (3. Juli 2014)

Dabei


----------



## maxxorange (3. Juli 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Ob ich Sonntag Zeit hab, weiß ich leider noch nicht genau. Wenn ich Zeit finde, dann bin ich dabei


Nun denn, dann machen wir es mal richtig......

Wer Zeit und Lust hat, mit uns am kommenden Sonntag im 7G zu biken, der finde sich um  11 Uhr am P+R Ramersdorf ein. Natürlich hängen wir hier noch 10 min Wartezeit hintendran, denn die Züge sind nicht immer pünktlich. 
Auch schaue ich ab und an mal ins Forum zwecks Ab-/Zusagen
Der Weg ist das Ziel. 

Gute Zeit,
Stefan & Maria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (3. Juli 2014)

Bin auch mit dabei. Würde mich freuen wenn.....


----------



## -ernie- (3. Juli 2014)

Bin heute auch dabei...


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juli 2014)

Richtig tolle Tour gestern  - hat top Spaß gemacht  - Todestrail gleich zweimal gefahren - weils so schön war  
nette Runde mit nem Schmackerl zum Abschluss und dann noch n Bier im Biergarten  - so solls sein  - so machts Spaß - gerne wieder


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Juli 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Sonntag geht auch bis Breibergetrail



häng mich morgen an euch dran.....


----------



## crazy_mtb (4. Juli 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> wäre am sonntag auch mal wieder dabei!



würde ich auch gerne mitfahren...


----------



## crazy_mtb (5. Juli 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> je nach Wetterlage würde ich ggf. am Samstag gegen 13:00 Uhr eine Runde durch das 7G starten.
> 
> Start: P+R Ramersdorf (auch Endstation dort wieder)
> Tour bis Breibergetrail und am Rhein zurück.
> ...



mist .... bin mit den postings durcheinander gekommen .... wollte heute samstag 13 uhr und am sonntag 11 uhr fahren

nachtrag 12:15 uhr: fällt heute ins wasser ......morgen ist auch noch ein tag


----------



## LukasMai (5. Juli 2014)

bei dem Shitwetter bleib ich aufm Sofa


----------



## maxxorange (5. Juli 2014)

Heut ist Samstag, 20 ' C, warmer Regen. 

Sonntag ist weithin.... Wir fahren auch bei leichtem Regen, schließlich sind unsere bikes nicht aus Zucker


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juli 2014)

Wir sehen uns dann gleich am P+R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo Traveler,
 super, freue mich.
 Dann sind wir mindestens zu 5.


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2014)

geile Tour heute in der Eifel  - wußte gar nicht mehr wie gut es da ist.
60km 1000hm
Wunderschöne Gegend der Eifel und hohes Venn
jede menge Flowtrails
viele technische Stellen , Felsverblockt und jede Menge wurzeldurchsetze Tails
Nix für Downhiller aber ne tolle Mischung zwischen Relax Tour und Technik Spass

Gut dass ich da war  - hat so richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## windsurfenXXL (6. Juli 2014)

Ja und mit wem warste da?


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2014)

war alleine unterwegs  - in den Flowpark wollte ich nicht  - da bin ich eben alleine losgezogen und die Eifel war eh dran  - da wollte ich schon letzten Sonntag hin  - war wirklich mega gut


----------



## LukasMai (6. Juli 2014)

Was ist denn der Flowpark?


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2014)

Die Jungs waren im neu eröffneten Flowtrail in Bad Endbach. Ist  so ähnlich wie Stromberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (7. Juli 2014)

schöne Tour, Sonne pur, mit super netten Leuten und vielen tollen trails gestern im 7G.
Danke Jungs und Mädel


----------



## snail (7. Juli 2014)

Wer fährt morgen eine kleine Runde im 7GB mit? Fussball Start ist ja erst 22:00, da passst ja noch ne schnelle kurze Runde rein  Startzeit 18:00 lange Bank T-Mobile


----------



## maxxorange (7. Juli 2014)

Maria, Carsten, Rene, Carsten, Jan, immer wieder gerne


----------



## snail (7. Juli 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Die Jungs waren im neu eröffneten Flowtrail in Bad Endbach. Ist  so ähnlich wie Stromberg



Hier mal der Link zur offiziellen Seite: http://www.flowtrail-bad-endbach.de/


----------



## maxxorange (7. Juli 2014)

snail schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen eine kleine Runde im 7GB mit? Fussball Start ist ja erst 22:00, da passst ja noch ne schnelle kurze Runde rein  Startzeit 18:00 lange Bank T-Mobile


Ich fahre bestimmt mal mit, wenn ich fitter bin.....fahre Bergan immer noch so wie Dein Profilbild


----------



## aceofspades (7. Juli 2014)

Morgen noch ne schnelle Runde  - da bin ich dabei


----------



## aceofspades (9. Juli 2014)

Bei diesem geilen Wetter gehe ich morgen zum  Spinning  - da hält sich dann der Schlamm eher in Grenzen


----------



## windsurfenXXL (9. Juli 2014)

Ach komm...ich war 10km locker laufen


----------



## snail (9. Juli 2014)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Ach komm...ich war 10km locker laufen


Im Regen ?


----------



## windsurfenXXL (10. Juli 2014)

Ja klar, warum nidde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (14. Juli 2014)

Wie siehts aus mit einer Weltmeister Ausfahrt morgen. Wetter scheint ja ganz gut zu werden! 18:00 lange Bank T-Mobile.


----------



## aceofspades (14. Juli 2014)

Klar - dabei


----------



## Schuerfwunde (14. Juli 2014)

Eine 4-Sterne-Ausfahrt?! Klaro, das muss sein


----------



## Nofearbiker (14. Juli 2014)

Da darf ich natürlich nicht fehlen


----------



## berghochbremser (14. Juli 2014)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei..


----------



## Nabenschaltung (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## klee84 (15. Juli 2014)

Ick uch!

Gesendet von meinem HTC ChaCha A810e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazy_mtb (15. Juli 2014)

... ich auch

bin gut zu hause angekommen .... das knie sieht wohl schlimmer aus, als es ist .... so ein scheiß


----------



## aceofspades (15. Juli 2014)

Dann ist's ja gut  - mit Blut sieht es immer schlimmer aus als es dann ist.

Aber warst nicht der Letzte der sich gelegt hat  - kamen noch 2 kleine Ausrutscher 
Man - war heute wirklich ereignisreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (15. Juli 2014)

crazy_mtb schrieb:


> ... ich auch
> 
> bin gut zu hause angekommen .... das knie sieht wohl schlimmer aus, als es ist .... so ein scheiß


Hoffe das Knie wird wieder schnell fit! Gute Besserung jedenfalls.


----------



## crazy_mtb (16. Juli 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Dann ist's ja gut  - mit Blut sieht es immer schlimmer aus als es dann ist.
> 
> Aber warst nicht der Letzte der sich gelegt hat  - kamen noch 2 kleine Ausrutscher
> Man - war heute wirklich ereignisreich



lach ... nicht der erste und nicht der letzte ... jetzt könnte ich natürlich sagen, dass die trailverhältnisse bescheiden waren  ... aber ich hab wohl eher doch nen fahrfehler gemacht .... 

das knie ist übrigens schön dick in grün und blau ... aber so gut wie schmerzfrei


----------



## Schuerfwunde (16. Juli 2014)

...war wohl gestern ne Promo-Tour für Pyolysin und Voltaren


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Juli 2014)

Was habt ihr angestellt? Drop vom Drachenfels in den Rhein?


----------



## crazy_mtb (16. Juli 2014)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> ...war wohl gestern ne Promo-Tour für Pyolysin und Voltaren



Thrombareduct von Sandoz ... ist glaube ich noch aus BW-Beständen ... wird ja aber nicht schlecht


----------



## snail (16. Juli 2014)

Wie siehts aus mit einer schönen 7GB Runde morgen, Wetter soll ja schön werden, schön heiß, 18:00 lange Bank T-Mobile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (17. Juli 2014)

Ich wäre wohl dabei, muss aber etwas früher abbrechen.


----------



## aceofspades (17. Juli 2014)

Hab das Bike dabei


----------



## QBE84 (17. Juli 2014)

Komme auch aus DDorf angereist...hoffentlich kein Stau!


----------



## aceofspades (19. Juli 2014)

Wer auf eine kleine Sonntagstour Lust hat  - wir treffen uns um 11:00  in Lohmar an der Jabachhalle


----------



## aceofspades (20. Juli 2014)

Schöne Tour heute durchs Naafbachtal  - Wetterbericht hatte gott sei dank gelogen - ist trocken geblieben  - zum Schluss noch n Bier im Biergarten  - hat gepasst


----------



## snail (20. Juli 2014)

Hat gepasst ein Lob an den lokal Guide!


----------



## windsurfenXXL (21. Juli 2014)

Lokalen Guide? ...du meinst sehr erfahren und absolut orientiert, gutaussehend, voll durchtrainiert, etc. => würde es eher beschreiben


----------



## aceofspades (21. Juli 2014)

wieso ich hatte doch gar nicht geguidet


----------



## windsurfenXXL (21. Juli 2014)

Genau...kennst dich in deiner Heimat ja auch nicht aus


----------



## aceofspades (21. Juli 2014)

wieso - ich weiss genau wo's Bier gibt

PS: bin für morgen raus  - ist mir alles viel zu nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (21. Juli 2014)

Kleiner Nachbericht zu letztem Samstag vom Tag am Flowtrail Bad Endbach.
Wir waren um 12 dort und sind bis Abends um 22 Uhr geblieben.
Der Temperaturen an dem Tag waren heiss, das hat uns jedoch nicht davon abgebracht den Flowtrail 8x zu fahren (ich 7x weil zu spät). Das Licht der Abenddämmerung brachte nochmal eine ganz besondere Atmosphäre die auf den folgenden Bilder leider nicht ganz rüber kommt. Der Flowtrail ansich macht Spaß, insbesondere der untere Teil ( blaue Linie ) lässt sich super flowig fahren, ein paar Bodenwellen und Kicker bringen Würze rein.
Die schwarze Piste lässt sich stellenweise auch gut mit einem AllMountain fahren, größtenteils sind wir jedoch die rote Line gefahren. Auf die schwarz hat mich persönlich nichts gezogen, flow ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Auf Grund des warmen Tages konnt man ein paar entspannte Pausen mit kühlem Weizen oder Kuchen vom Bäcker einlegen.
2 Supermärkte sowie ein Biergarten befinden sich in direkter Nähe.
So genug Textbrei...hier noch ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Schuerfwunde (22. Juli 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> PS: bin für morgen raus  - ist mir alles viel zu nass



Seh ich ähnlich & spekulier mal auf Donnerstag...


----------



## windsurfenXXL (22. Juli 2014)

Tolle Bilder...endlich mal was mehr netten Input als nur: "raus, weil zu nass, zu kalt, zu warm, Regentropfen auf der Frontscheibe oder dabei, dabeidabei, etc.
=> weiter so, dann verirren sich auch mal wieder mehr neute nette und potentielle Mitfahrer hierhin


----------



## maxxorange (22. Juli 2014)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder...endlich mal was mehr netten Input als nur: "raus, weil zu nass, zu kalt, zu warm, Regentropfen auf der Frontscheibe oder dabei, dabeidabei, etc.
> => weiter so, dann verirren sich auch mal wieder mehr neute nette und potentielle Mitfahrer hierhin


<------die fahren bei jedem Wetter und Unwetter


----------



## All_mtn (22. Juli 2014)

Was geht am Samstag ? Bin offen für ne Tour oder Flowtrail Stromberg 

BTW: ehemals QBE84


----------



## maxxorange (22. Juli 2014)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Was geht am Samstag ? Bin offen für ne Tour oder Flowtrail Stromberg
> 
> BTW: ehemals QBE84


schöne Idee, aber da haben wir Fahrtechnikkurs bei ridefirst.....


----------



## snail (22. Juli 2014)

Wie siehts mit Mittwoch aus, scheint ja sonnig zu werden, jemand bei einer Tour im 7GB dabei?


----------



## aceofspades (22. Juli 2014)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Was geht am Samsn offen für ne Tour oder Flowtrail Stromberg
> 
> BTW: ehemals QBE84



Was ist denn das für ne Unsitte mit Samstag fahren - Samstag ist tradionneller Ruhetag  - man kann auch Putztag dazu sagen


----------



## aceofspades (22. Juli 2014)

Dann lasst uns morgen ne Runde drehen  - heute hab ich kein Bike dabei  - wat für ne tolle Wettervorhersage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (22. Juli 2014)

Ich erkunde von Morgen bis Freitag mal die Abgründe um Düsseldorf-Grafenberg. Da solls auch schöne Strecken geben.
Viel Spaß Euch im 7G


----------



## All_mtn (22. Juli 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Ich erkunde von Morgen bis Freitag mal die Abgründe um Düsseldorf-Grafenberg. Da solls auch schöne Strecken geben.
> Viel Spaß Euch im 7G


Ich wohne seit Anfang des Jahres in Düsseldorf. Auf Grund des Sturms wirst du hier aktuell nicht viel bzw. so gut wie garnichts fahren können. Die Wälder sind bis Mitte Sept. geseperrt. Das Ordnungsamt hat ein Auge drauf. Außerdem kommt man eh nicht vorwärts da jeder qm² im Wald mit Bäumen zu ist. Auch die Trails außerhalb der Wälder bis nach Essen hoch sind überwiegend dicht.
Ist schon schade da ich selber noch einiges hier erkunden will. Aber vlt hast du ja Glück und findest was fahrbares..ich vermute aber leider das wird nicht möglich sein..


----------



## Nabenschaltung (22. Juli 2014)

snail schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Mittwoch aus, scheint ja sonnig zu werden, jemand bei einer Tour im 7GB dabei?


Wenn's morgen so schön wird wie heute, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juli 2014)

heute 18:00 an der Bank - drehen mer ne kleine Runde


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. Juli 2014)

Ich bin für heute doch nicht dabei, Wetter Vorhersage ist mir zu unbeständig und möchte noch auf meine neuen Laufräder warten, euch aber viel Spaß ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juli 2014)

Nabenschaltung schrieb:


> Ich bin für heute doch nicht dabei, Wetter Vorhersage ist mir zu unbeständig und möchte noch auf meine neuen Laufräder warten, euch aber viel Spaß ;-)



Neue Laufräder ? net schlecht  - Tubless ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (23. Juli 2014)

So jetzt hat auch der Letzte noch abgesagt  - dann versuchen wir es morgen noch einmal  :-(


----------



## Nabenschaltung (23. Juli 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Neue Laufräder ? net schlecht  - Tubless ??


Nope - mit Schlauch, wie will ich denn sonst meinen Pannenstatistik halten :-D


----------



## maxxorange (23. Juli 2014)

War eben im Aaper Wald in Düsseldorf Gerresheim und habe dort einen angelegten bikepark entdeckt. Nennt sich 7 Hügel. Total genial. Versuche das gedrehte Video mal hochzuladen.


----------



## aceofspades (23. Juli 2014)

Waren jetzt doch noch kurz im 7GB  - habe noch n Opfer gefunden  
Sind einige schöne Dinge gefahren die nicht so oft auf dem Programm stehen  - dachte wenn nur einer dabei ist kann auch nur einer schimpfen  
armer Kerl


----------



## snail (23. Juli 2014)

Was seid ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## Nofearbiker (23. Juli 2014)

Habe aber gar nicht geschimpft  und das obwohl es gefühlt mehr bergauf als bergab ging.
Nein war schon gut vor allem weil wir eigentlich keine Pausen hatten. 

@snail siehe Runkeeper


----------



## LukasMai (24. Juli 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> War eben im Aaper Wald in Düsseldorf Gerresheim und habe dort einen angelegten bikepark entdeckt. Nennt sich 7 Hügel. Total genial. Versuche das gedrehte Video mal hochzuladen.


lad das Video mal hoch


----------



## aceofspades (24. Juli 2014)

Wenn's Wetter so bleibt dann drehen wir heute nochmals ne Runde


----------



## Schuerfwunde (24. Juli 2014)

Ja, aber ne entspannte


----------



## Nabenschaltung (24. Juli 2014)

Falls das noch jemand liest, bin gerade vom Laufen zurück gekommen und daher für heute raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (25. Juli 2014)

Hat gepasst heute , sind gerade aus der Waschstrasse gekommen als es anfing zu regnen. Perfektes Timing sag ich nur


----------



## aceofspades (27. Juli 2014)

Bei mir waren es heute 58km bei 850hm  - wie heisst denn der Thread der 3 Jungs  - finde nix
Ganz schöner Bloody Sunday    Beine ,  Arme  , Gesicht und Hals - alles blutig - glaube dass ich alle Brombeeren gefunden habe oder besser die mich


----------



## windsurfenXXL (27. Juli 2014)

Hi, den HenneferThread hast du js beteits gefunden.
Tja das war mal wieder ne sehr schöne Tour, schade dass aus diesem Thread zu wenig Leute dabei waren.


Die Jungs nehmen uns bestimmt demnächst mal mit zur Drachenschanze.

Grüssle
Markus


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2014)

Fährt jemand am Donnerstag, wenn ja ab wann und wo? Thx .)


----------



## aceofspades (29. Juli 2014)

Wenn's Wetter irgendwie geht dann würde ich fahren  - denke da sind bestimmt noch mehrere dabei  - Treffpunkt wie immer - 6 an der Bank


----------



## snail (29. Juli 2014)

Denke mal ich wäre auch dabei, auch wenns heute ne Schlammpackung gab -, denke mal Wetter kann nur besser werden


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2014)

Da ich noch keine Tour ab der "Bank" gefahren bin, die Frage endet sie auch dort bzw. wo parke ich mein Auto am besten?
edit: Thread jetzt endlich mal abonniert, dann verpasse ich auch weniger


----------



## snail (29. Juli 2014)

Gegenüber der TMobile ist ein Parkplatz, da kannst du parken und ja Tour endet immer an der Bank


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis. Es müsste nur ohne Licht ausgehen...die Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juli 2014)

Leute, ich werde mich für ein anderes Mal - gerne auch unter der Woche - beteiligen. Heute ist mein neues Bike gekommen, musste erstmal raus aus dem Karton, erste kleine Änderungen und morgen mag ich daher lieber eine kurze Einführungsrunde solo fahren, um mal die Geo und Sitzposition usw. in Ruhe zu testen bzw. einzustellen. Also, bis bald!


----------



## aceofspades (31. Juli 2014)

Wir ziehen gleich los - dann das nächste mal  - was gibt's denn für n Bike ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Juli 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wir ziehen gleich los - dann das nächste mal  - was gibt's denn für n Bike ?


Euch viel Spaß, dann bis bald! Es wurde eines mit 120mm Federweg v + h und schöner Trailgeo, Lenkwinkel 68, Kettenstrebe 431, Radstand 1145, Reach 436.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (31. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute, wie schonmal bei der ein oder anderen Ausfahrt angesprochen habe ich schon so einige Kilometer im Sahrbachtal unter die Reifen genommen und bin sehr begeistert. Auch am kommenden Sonntag habe ich eine weitere Tour geplant. Wer sich mir anschließen möchte kann dies gerne machen. Die Strecke wird ca. 40km und 1000hm betragen. 
Starten wollte ich gegen 11Uhr ,kann aber gerne noch besprochen werden. 
Das Sahrbachtal liegt ca 30 Autominuten von Bonn entfernt. 
Treffen wäre rechts neben dem Campingplatz Sahrtal von Ute Vaßmer. 
(Dran vorbei fahren und direkt Links auf den Parkplatz)
Münstereifelerstr. 11 
53505 Kreuzberg


----------



## aceofspades (1. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Euch viel Sß, dann bis bald! Es wurde eines mit 120mm Federweg v + h und schöner Trailgeo, Lenkwinkel 68, Kettenstrebe 431, Radstand 1145, Reach 436.



Nette Bike - ein Teil zum richtig Gas zu geben  
dann viel Spass beim einfahren.
Gut dass du gestern nicht dabei warst  - wir hätten einen schlechten Eindruck hinterlassen. Irgendjemand hat den Jungs etwas ins Essen gemischt  - gefühlt nur bergauf und das bei einem kernigen Tempo - war schon recht flott   das nächste mal guide ich wieder mit ner schönen Relax- Tour


----------



## windsurfenXXL (1. August 2014)

Gerd: du und RelaxTour schließlich sich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (1. August 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Hi Leute, wie schonmal bei der ein oder anderen Ausfahrt angesprochen habe ich schon so einige Kilometer im Sahrbachtal unter die Reifen genommen und bin sehr begeistert. Auch am kommenden Sonntag habe ich eine weitere Tour geplant. Wer sich mir anschließen möchte kann dies gerne machen. Die Strecke wird ca. 40km und 1000hm betragen.
> Starten wollte ich gegen 11Uhr ,kann aber gerne noch besprochen werden.
> Das Sahrbachtal liegt ca 30 Autominuten von Bonn entfernt.
> Treffen wäre rechts neben dem Campingplatz Sahrtal von Ute Vaßmer.
> ...



Hallo Carsten

Die Jungs diskutieren gerade  - sieht so aus als ob dein Vorschlag auf fruchtbaren Boden  gefallen ist.
Dann lass uns Samstag nochmal abstimmen


----------



## Nofearbiker (1. August 2014)

Bin dabei am Sonntag im Sahrbachtal.


----------



## snail (1. August 2014)

Bin am Sonntag auch dabei 11:00 passt


----------



## All_mtn (1. August 2014)

Bin Sonntag auch dabei!


----------



## aceofspades (2. August 2014)

Bin auch am Start - hab heute zum ersten mal die Bremsleitungen gekürzt  - ging doch ganz gut  - gewusst wie


----------



## Ghost-Bike (2. August 2014)

Freut mich sehr das sich so viele anschließen 
Dann halte ich 11:00 fest. 
Als kleine Anfahrtshilfe: vorbei an der Sommerrodelbahn , durch zwei !!! Tunnel danach rechts raus und an der T Kreuzung wieder rechts. Dann einfach noch 10min der Hauptstraße folgen. Parken wie schon erwähnt rechts neben dem Campingplatz. ( dran vorbei fahren und dann direkt auf der Linken Seite ist ein großer "Parkplatz" Bitte nicht auf Parkplatz des Campingplatzes parken !
Danke


----------



## aceofspades (4. August 2014)

Wetter scheint morgen mal ne Pause zu machen  - wie schaut's aus mit ner Runde 
Ich pack mal das Drössiger ins Auto


----------



## Nabenschaltung (4. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wetter scheint morgen mal ne Pause zu machen  - wie schaut's aus mit ner Runde
> Ich pack mal das Drössiger ins Auto


Ich würde mich dir anschließen.


----------



## snail (4. August 2014)

Okay pack mal meine Sachen ein, dann schauen wir mal, ob es morgen passt!


----------



## Schuerfwunde (4. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wetter scheint morgen mal ne Pause zu machen  - wie schaut's aus mit ner Runde
> Ich pack mal das Drössiger ins Auto



Ich riskiers morgen auch mal, Prognose sieht ja soweit gut aus
Obwohl...das hat sie am Sonntag auch getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (11. August 2014)

Wie siehts morgen mit einer Runde Biken aus ? 1800 an der langen Bank, wenn das Wetter passt?


----------



## bondibeach (11. August 2014)

wenns gut ist versuch ich 18uhr da zu sein.


----------



## aceofspades (11. August 2014)

Ich pack das Bike mal ins Auto


----------



## Schuerfwunde (12. August 2014)

Plant mal ohne mich heute, brauch erstmal was Schrauberzeit


----------



## bondibeach (12. August 2014)

Leider hat sich mein Auge entzündet. Werde also doch nicht fahren können


----------



## Nabenschaltung (12. August 2014)

Ich melde mich auch mal als heute  mit dabei an.


----------



## aceofspades (12. August 2014)

Ich würde sagen - das war heute flott  
kleine Gruppe bei Vollgas  - 20:10 waren wir am Ausgang Schmelztal  - hätten über den Fuss im Brett Trail zurück in 7GB gekonnt aber es wurde schon langsam dunkel und dann hats auch noch gleich geschüttet  - schöne flotte Tour heute  - alles drin


----------



## Nofearbiker (12. August 2014)

Ja hat spass gemach bis auf den kleinen Schauer am Schluss


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. August 2014)

Der Bikergott hätte halt gern mehr von euch gesehen und da hat er halt weinen müssen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (14. August 2014)

Mein Wetterbericht schmeißt mir für heute abend nur 5% regenwarscheinlichkeit raus  - vielleicht geht ja was


----------



## Schuerfwunde (14. August 2014)

Okay, wir nehmen deinen Wetterbericht... Bin um 6 dabei, außer das Wetter hält sich grob fahrlässig nicht an deinen Wetterbericht


----------



## All_mtn (14. August 2014)

Servus,

wir wollen am kommenden Sonntag vorrausgesetzt das Wetter passt zum Flowtrail Stromberg. Treffpunkt wäre um 11:30 am Parkplatz 1 (P1). Wer sonst noch Bock auf ein wenig Flow hat kann sich ja gern anschließen. Macht immer wieder Spaß dort zu fahren.
Bisher sind wir 2-4 Leute u.a. Schuerfwunde und ggf. Aceofspades sowie Nofearbiker.

Bei schlechtem Wetter kann man ja ggf nach Alternativen ausschau halten.

Ho Chi Min oder sowas...

::: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/ :::


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (14. August 2014)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wir wollen am kommenden Sonntag vorrausgesetzt das Wetter passt zum Flowtrail Stromberg. Treffpunkt wäre um 11:30 am Parkplatz 1 (P1). Wer sonst noch Bock auf ein wenig Flow hat kann sich ja gern anschließen. Macht immer wieder Spaß dort zu fahren.
> Bisher sind wir 2-4 Leute u.a. Schuerfwunde und ggf. Aceofspades sowie Nofearbiker.
> ...



Hm, hört sich gut an; bräuchte allerdings eine MFG; hat vielleicht einer einen Platz frei? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## Ghost-Bike (14. August 2014)

Alternativ, würde ich nochmals die Tour durchs Sahrbachtal anbieten. Abfahrt 11:00 mit einer Tourzeit von ca 4std 40km und 1000hm. 
Treffen wieder neben dem Campingplatz von Ute Vaßmer in der nähe von Kreuzberg / Altenahr. 
Bei Interesse gibts natürlich noch mehr Infos und GPS angaben.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (14. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Mein Wetterbericht schmeißt mir für heute abend nur 5% regenwarscheinlichkeit raus  - vielleicht geht ja was



...die 5% sind wohl nicht wirklich zu halten am Abend. Wir lassen das besser mal ausfallen heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Alternativ, würde ich nochmals die Tour durchs Sahrbachtal anbieten. Abfahrt 11:00 mit einer Tourzeit von ca 4std 40km und 1000hm.
> Treffen wieder neben dem Campingplatz von Ute Vaßmer in der nähe von Kreuzberg / Altenahr.
> Bei Interesse gibts natürlich noch mehr Infos und GPS angaben.


Bei dem aktuellen Wetter und der sonntäglichen Wettervorhersage Altenahr 15°C und Regenschauer würde ich trotzdem dabeisein, wenn wir nicht "die Welt schredden" müssen und noch ausreichend du als Guide bitte darauf achtest, das wir heil nach Haus kommen.
Ist die Fahrzeit übrigens netto bzw. planst du Pausen ein oder soll durchgefahren werden...Fragen über Fragen...
P.S.: Nein, ich werde keine Schaufel mitnehmen um mir eine Erdhöhle graben zu können, wenn es zu schnell wird...


----------



## delphi1507 (14. August 2014)

Klingt spannend je nach Wetter wäre ich auch dabei...

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost-Bike (14. August 2014)

Also ich sehr eine regenwahrscheinlichkeit  von 30% und 8 Sonnenstunden. Bis Sonntag ist ja noch ein bisschen hin und da kann aus Meteorologischer Sicht noch viel passieren. Wir werden sehen. 
Die Adresse ist Münstereifelerstr. 
Kreuzberg 
Von Bonn aus ca 40min 
Durch 2 Tunnel fahren , rechts raus und dann ca. 10min der Hauptstrasse Folgen bis auf der linken Seite der C. Platz kommt. Dran vorbei fahren und dahinter direkt Links auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## aceofspades (14. August 2014)

Ich will schon seit 4 Wochen in die Eifel und hatte dann jeden Sonntag ne Regen Wahrscheinlichkeit von 80% - so langsam bin ich nur noch gefrusstet.
Ich plane jetzt gar nix mehr und entscheide mich adhoc Sonntag früh :-(


----------



## Ghost-Bike (14. August 2014)

Bist herzlich willkommen Ace


----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2014)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wir wollen am kommenden Sonntag vorrausgesetzt das Wetter passt zum Flowtrail Stromberg. Treffpunkt wäre um 11:30 am Parkplatz 1 (P1). Wer sonst noch Bock auf ein wenig Flow hat kann sich ja gern anschließen. Macht immer wieder Spaß dort zu fahren.
> Bisher sind wir 2-4 Leute u.a. Schuerfwunde und ggf. Aceofspades sowie Nofearbiker.
> ...


Hallo,
habe mir den flowtrail im Netz angeschaut und würde mich gerne anschließen. Allerdings traue ich mir fernsichtlich nur komplimentär Blau/rot zu.
Bin mit einem Golf 4 motorisiert und bekomme neben meinem 29er gut ein Weiteres bike hinein


Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Bist herzlich willkommen Ace


----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2014)

Sahrbachtal sagt mir gar nichts. Habe mich gestern für Stromberg gemeldet, würde aberr auch fremdfahren. Trailsurfer weiß, wie ich bergauf krieche. . Darf ich mich anschließen, wenn ich dadurch keinem den Spaß verderbe?  VG, Stefan


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. August 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir den flowtrail im Netz angeschaut und würde mich gerne anschließen. Allerdings traue ich mir fernsichtlich nur komplimentär Blau/rot zu.
> Bin mit einem Golf 4 motorisiert und bekomme neben meinem 29er gut ein Weiteres bike hinein



... suche noch einen Platz und würde den gerne annehmen; da ich mit 120mm unterwegs bin, werde ich auch keine Riesensprünge hinlegen ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. August 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... suche noch einen Platz und würde den gerne annehmen; da ich mit 120mm unterwegs bin, werde ich auch keine Riesensprünge hinlegen ...



Ups, da hat sich meine Antwort mit deinem neuen posting zeitlich überschnitten ...


----------



## All_mtn (15. August 2014)

Ich komme von Düsseldorf runter, das Auto ist aber wahrscheinlich schon voll. Findet sich sicher noch bei jemand ein Platz. 
Allerdings müssen wir uns das Wetter genau anschaun, bisher ist heute und morgen Regen in Stromberg angesagt und für Sonntag Sturm. Denke wir sollten das spätestesn morgen früh entscheiden oder ? oder halt Sonntag früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2014)

Bin jetzt völlig konfus......
Rosinantenfahrt !!! Sorry All mtn meint, daß bei schlechtem Wetter der flowtrail geschlossen ist. Da ich nicht gerne eventl. vor verschlossenen Türen stehe, würde ich dann doch lieber mit ins Sahrbachtal fahren. Die Mitnahme bleibt bestehen 
VG, 
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2014)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Ich komme von Düsseldorf runter, das Auto ist aber wahrscheinlich schon voll. Findet sich sicher noch bei jemand ein Platz.
> Allerdings müssen wir uns das Wetter genau anschaun, bisher ist heute und morgen Regen in Stromberg angesagt und für Sonntag Sturm. Denke wir sollten das spätestesn morgen früh entscheiden oder ? oder halt Sonntag früh


Sonntag früh ist spät


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. August 2014)

Warte seit Mittwoch auf besseres Wetter, heute muß ich einfach fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Warte seit Mittwoch auf besseres Wetter, heute muß ich einfach fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit?


Welche Zeit ?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. August 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Welche Zeit ?


Treffen um 16:45 Uhr vor der Oper, ggf. dann etwas später Chinaschiff oder P&R Ramersdorf


----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Treffen um 16:45 Uhr vor der Oper, ggf. dann etwas später Chinaschiff oder P&R Ramersdorf


Arbeite bis 14.30 in Düdo. Wenn der Staugott gnädig ist wär ich um 15.30 in BadGo.....
P+R Ramersdorf ?


----------



## jankr (15. August 2014)

Habe 5 Wochen auf meine eingeschickte Gabel gewartet. Endlich gestern wiederbekommen. Wollte heute auf jeden Fall fahren und gucke seit heute morgen aus dem Fenster und ärger mich. Das Wetter macht mich verrückt.
Daher wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei heute um 16.45 Uhr. Wir sollten ja zurueck sein bevor es dunkel wird oder was hast du geplant?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. August 2014)

16:45 ab Oper, 17-17:10 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf; zurück im Hellen!


----------



## jankr (15. August 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> 16:45 ab Oper, 17-17:10 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf; zurück im Hellen!



Ich werde um 17.00 Uhr am P&r Ramersdorf sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2014)

Fein  der Staugott war gnädig. Bis gleich


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2014)

Soll es ab 17 Uhr Kölsch regnen oder warum seid ihr so optimistisch?


----------



## jankr (15. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Soll es ab 17 Uhr Kölsch regnen oder warum seid ihr so optimistisch?


5 Wochen ohne Gabel...
du darfst Verzweifelung nicht mit Optimismus verwechseln


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Soll es ab 17 Uhr Kölsch regnen oder warum seid ihr so optimistisch?


Kölsch von oben, Wasser von unten, die Sonne im Herzen und den Vordermann im Blick!


P.S.: Bischen sauig & eklig ist es schon, aber nicht weitersagen ...


----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Soll es ab 17 Uhr Kölsch regnen oder warum seid ihr so optimistisch?


Das mit dem Kölsch holen wir nach. Plitsch plattsch


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. August 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Plitsch plattsch


Sind dir durch das Wetter die Spacer unterm Lenker geschrumpft, oder was 
P.S.: Rainblocker beim biken nicht vergessen.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2014)

Ich fahr die Piste Morgen nochmal, irgendwann muß es ja klappen.....


----------



## maxxorange (15. August 2014)

Trailder surferaufgegeben 12226933 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind dir durch das Wetter die Spacer unterm Lenker geschrumpft, oder was
> P.S.: Rainblocker beim biken nicht vergessen.........


SchSchlimmer ich hab nach ner 1/2 h aufgegeben


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. August 2014)

... die Konditionen waren auch nicht ganz optimal: Ich habe das Rad 5 min. in den Regen gehalten und danach ein komplett sauberes bike in den Händen gehalten ...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. August 2014)

@all: Wie schaut es denn mit den Sonntagstourern (Stromberg / Ahr / ...) aus?


----------



## All_mtn (16. August 2014)

Stromberg ist heute auf grün gesetzt also offen und für morgen sieht es auch nicht nach regen aus. Von daher steht die Sache für mich mit Stromberg noch. Für die Sahrbachtal Sache sieht es mit 65% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit schlechter aus. Bock auf die Tour hab ich aber auch nochmal.

Somit bleibt es für mich bei 11:30 Uhr in Stromberg wenn die restlichen Leute nicht absagen....
Bin jetzt aber erstmal außer Haus und somit bis ca. 16-17 Uhr nicht mehr online.
Ihr könnt ja mal hier diskutieren  Ich schau später nochmal rein.

Bock auf Stromberg hab ich definitiv...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. August 2014)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Stromberg ist heute auf grün gesetzt also offen und für morgen sieht es auch nicht nach regen aus. Von daher steht die Sache für mich mit Stromberg noch. Für die Sahrbachtal Sache sieht es mit 65% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit schlechter aus. Bock auf die Tour hab ich aber auch nochmal.
> 
> Somit bleibt es für mich bei 11:30 Uhr in Stromberg wenn die restlichen Leute nicht absagen....
> Bin jetzt aber erstmal außer Haus und somit bis ca. 16-17 Uhr nicht mehr online.
> ...


Habe auch Lust auf Stromberg, bräuchte aber jemand der mich mitnimmt ...


----------



## Ghost-Bike (16. August 2014)




----------



## All_mtn (16. August 2014)

Nach Rücksprache ist Stromberg für morgen gesetzt.
Treffpunkt 11:30 an P3
Sonst waren wir immer an P1..P3 liegt am Ende somit müssen wir erstmal hochkurbeln dann ist man wenigstens warm gefahren 
@ Bernd ich glaub Schuerfwunde wird dich wegen MFG kontaktieren...

Die Sahrbachtalrunde will ich aber auch nochmal mitfahren.
@ Ghost, kommst du dann auch mit nach Stromberg ?
gleiche Frage an Maxxorange..

Bisher sind wir zu 4. ggf kommt noch ein Kumpel von mir mit.


----------



## maxxorange (16. August 2014)

ll_mtn, post: 12229Tour
 member: 315202"]Nach Rücksprache ist Stromberg für morgen gesetzt.
Treffpunkt 11:30 an P3
Sonst waren wir immer an P1..P3 liegt am Ende somit müssen wir erstmal hochkurbeln dann ist man wenigstens warm gefahren 
@ Bernd ich glaub Schuerfwunde wird dich wegen MFG kontaktieren...

Die Sahrbachtalrunde will ich aber auch nochmal mitfahren.
@ Ghost, kommst du dann auch mit nach Stromberg ?
gleiche Frage an Maxxorange..

Bisher sind wir zu 4. ggf kommt noch ein Kumpel von mir mit.[/QUOTE]
Hallo Pascal, fahre mit trailSurfer eine andere tour


----------



## moses3k (16. August 2014)

Niko (Bondibeach) und ich kommen auch mit nach Stromberg. Booom Tschaak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (17. August 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Niko (Bondibeach) und ich kommen auch mit nach Stromberg. Booom Tschaak


cool, dann sehen wir uns später...


----------



## aceofspades (17. August 2014)

Auch wenns verdammt früh ist fahr ich heute bei den Hennef'ern mit  - mal etwas Neues ausprobieren  - euch viel Spaß


----------



## bondibeach (17. August 2014)

Bin wieder zuhause und den ganzen Krempel ausgeladen. War ganz cool nur nächstes mal nehme ich die protektorenjacke mit für die großen sachen^^. Freu mich auf die Bilder und Videos.


----------



## Nofearbiker (17. August 2014)

Ja war super, gerne wieder. Und bitte alle Bilder und Videos teilen. Vor allem mein Sprung mit Salto  Beim nächsten mal stehe ich den 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nofearbiker (18. August 2014)

Auf dem Bild sieht das viel schlimmer aus als wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt 





und ja ist alles in Ordnung und heile


----------



## aceofspades (18. August 2014)

Wie schauts mit Dienstag aus  für ne nette Runde. 
Etwas Licht wäre auch kein Fehler


----------



## bondibeach (18. August 2014)

Jungs ladet mal euren krempel hoch


----------



## Schuerfwunde (18. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit Dienstag aus  für ne nette Runde.
> Etwas Licht wäre auch kein Fehler



Wenn du das mit dem Wetter im Griff hast, spricht nichts wirklich dagegen


----------



## QBE84 (18. August 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Jungs ladet mal euren krempel hoch


Bin grad erst am Rechner, lade gleich ein paar Best of Bilder hoch.
Viele der Bilder in Bewegung konnte meine eigentlich ganz gute Handykamera aber nicht scharf festhalten.



aceofspades schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit Dienstag aus  für ne nette Runde.
> Etwas Licht wäre auch kein Fehler



ggf komme ich morgen auch rum ( je nach Wetter ), hab grad ne Woche frei...
Würde mich über Zahlreiche Mitfahrer freuen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (18. August 2014)

Wäre morgen um 6 auch dabei


----------



## caligula123 (18. August 2014)

Hi Jungs,Ich bin neu in Bonn und fahre immer allein,kann ich mal mit fahren?Wann und wo wird nächste treffen?Mit freundlishe Grüße Mitko


----------



## aceofspades (18. August 2014)

Hallo Mitko

Gerne - wir trffen uns morgen ( wenns nicht schüttet) um 18:00 am T-Mobile Campus an der langen Bank   ( Landgrabenweg Ecke Schiesbergweg)
Wir fahren so 40km bei 800...900 hm  - etwas Licht wäre mittlerweile auch nicht schlecht. 
Dann bis morgen


----------



## aceofspades (18. August 2014)

Nofearbiker schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sieht das viel schlimmer aus als wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Und bist du schon Bild des Tages im Forum ???


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2014)

Morgen klappts bei mir leider nicht, schade.......aber ein guter Tipp für eine solide Leute wäre goil 

Wegen dem Bild...des Tages......dann lieber nicht Stromberg fahren......


----------



## QBE84 (18. August 2014)

Anbei ein paar Bilder von Sonntag.
Hatte die Kamera vergessen und somitgibts Handybilder ohne viel Bewegung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2014)

Lieber Antu, bist ne Weile nicht mehr gebiked woll   schickes neuesaltes Rad haste


----------



## maxxorange (19. August 2014)

Schöne Bilder....


----------



## All_mtn (19. August 2014)

Ich bin heute wohl leider doch raus...schaffe es zeitlich nicht. Ggf Donnerstag


----------



## caligula123 (19. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich kann heute auch nicht kommen  .ich versuche es nächste mal . Grüße Mitko


----------



## ray983 (20. August 2014)

@rosinante:gute Besserung, ich hoffe, das Auge wird nicht zu schlimm. grüße


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. August 2014)

ray983 schrieb:


> @rosinante:gute Besserung, ich hoffe, das Auge wird nicht zu schlimm. grüße


Danke, sieht ganz OK aus; möchte Fr. nachmittags fahren, evtl. Lust & Zeit?


----------



## aceofspades (21. August 2014)

Geht heute was ?


----------



## Goldsprint (21. August 2014)

Wie ist denn bei euch das Wetter? Ich bin dieses WE mal wieder in Bonn und überlege mein MTB für eine Tour am Samstag mitzunehmen.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (21. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Geht heute was ?


Heute gibt das nix bei mir...


----------



## Nabenschaltung (21. August 2014)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Heute gibt das nix bei mir...


Bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (21. August 2014)

Da es anscheinend nicht regnen soll...wäre ich dabei


----------



## Ghost-Bike (21. August 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Da es anscheinend nicht regnen soll...wäre ich dabei


Sorry muss leider doch absagen. Wie sieht es denn mit kommenden Sonntag aus ? 2. Anlauf Sahrbachtal ?







Theoretisch kommst du den Berg nicht rauf !


----------



## maxxorange (22. August 2014)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Wie ist denn bei euch das Wetter? Ich bin dieses WE mal wieder in Bonn und überlege mein MTB für eine Tour am Samstag mitzunehmen.


Für Samstag wären wir (2 Canyon, 1 MAXX) auch dabei, am Sonntag wären wir dann wieder zu Zweit !
11 Uhr wäre eine gute Zeit
Sonnige Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Schuerfwunde (22. August 2014)

Ghost-Bike schrieb:


> Sorry muss leider doch absagen. Wie sieht es denn mit kommenden Sonntag aus ? 2. Anlauf Sahrbachtal ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Vorschlag mit Sonntag Sahrbachtal klingt gut für mich. Start um 11:00 neben dem Campingplatz?


----------



## Ghost-Bike (22. August 2014)

ja so wie letztes mal. Hoffentlich ohne Regen 


Theoretisch kommst du den Berg nicht rauf.


----------



## aceofspades (22. August 2014)

Ich bin gerade etwas angeschlagen  - wenns geht bin ich Sonntag dabei


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. August 2014)

...oder für Dienstag schonen...dann könnte es sich für mich auch mal ausgehen, um 18 Uhr


----------



## All_mtn (23. August 2014)

Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei!  11 Uhr passt


----------



## Ghost-Bike (23. August 2014)

Okay, eine Gastfahrer bringe ich noch mit dann wären wir zu fünft. Die Gruppe ist dann auch mit durchweg starken Fahrern groß genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (23. August 2014)

Orthomol hat wieder einmal gewirkt   bin wieder fit und somit morgen dabei


----------



## bondibeach (23. August 2014)

jemand bock auf Winterberg morgen?


----------



## aceofspades (24. August 2014)

Schöne Tour heute im Sahrtal - hat Spass gemacht - danke an Carsten unserem Guide - in dem Tal gibt es bestimmt noch mehr - gerne wieder


----------



## Ghost-Bike (24. August 2014)

Der Meinung schliesse ich mich voll uns ganz an. War wirklich eine super Tour und nach der letzten Abfahrt hatte wirklich jeder das breiteste Grinsen im Gesicht. Da geht noch mehr im SBT. Ich werd's testen. 
Fahrtzeit 2:44,14std ca 35km mit knapp über 1000hm
Ich glaube das war gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## aceofspades (25. August 2014)

Morgen schauts sehr traurig aus - eventuell bekommen wir ne Runde am Mittwoch zusammen ??!?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (25. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Morgen schauts sehr traurig aus - eventuell bekommen wir ne Runde am Mittwoch zusammen ??!?



Ja, lass uns Mittwoch um 18:00 ins Auge fassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (25. August 2014)

Hier noch eine kleine Auswahl vom Sonntag.
Bei traumhaft wechselhaftem Sommerwetter war es eine schöne TrailTour!


----------



## aceofspades (25. August 2014)

Bist eindeutig der bessere Fotograf


----------



## Ghost-Bike (25. August 2014)

Wenn ich es nicht wüsste könnte man meinen das 6. Bild ist ne Fotomontage super Bilder


----------



## aceofspades (26. August 2014)

Upps - morgen gibs ja ein Zucker - Wetter  
ich pack das Bike mal ins Auto - für ne verspätete Dienstag Runde


----------



## Schuerfwunde (26. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Upps - morgen gibs ja ein Zucker - Wetter
> ich pack das Bike mal ins Auto - für ne verspätete Dienstag Runde



Das gibt ne richtig schöne Schlammpackung...bin dabei


----------



## caligula123 (27. August 2014)

Hallo,Geht heute was?


----------



## aceofspades (27. August 2014)

caligula123 schrieb:


> Hallo,Geht heute was?





caligula123 schrieb:


> Hallo,Geht heute was?



Bis jetzt wollen schon mal Jens und ich ne Runde drehen - vielleicht finden sich ja noch n paar mutige


----------



## caligula123 (27. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wollen schon mal Jens und ich ne Runde drehen - vielleicht finden sich ja noch n paar mutige


Wo und wann


----------



## moses3k (27. August 2014)

Hat jemand hier kommenden Sonntag noch nichts vor und zufällig Lust auf Stromberg ?


----------



## All_mtn (27. August 2014)

Wenn sich das Wetter so hält überlege ich ob ich auch noch runter komme.
Fraglich ist ob mein Scheinwerfer genug reserven hat. Gebe aber nochmal ne Info ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. August 2014)

Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich um 18 Uhr vor Ort


----------



## aceofspades (27. August 2014)

18:00 am T-Mobile Campus Landgrabenweg Ecke Schiesbergweg


----------



## maxxorange (27. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wollen schon mal Jens und ich ne Runde drehen - vielleicht finden sich ja noch n paar mutige


Ich wäre auch fast dabei, aber TRailsurfer und isch werkeln an meinem bike. 
Euch ne matschige Schönwetterrunde


----------



## maxxorange (27. August 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier kommenden Sonntag noch nichts vor und zufällig Lust auf Stromberg ?


Hallo Anh Tu,
ich würde mich Dir gerne mal anschließen, habe mich für diesen Sonntag aber schon bei den Hennefern angesagt.
FReue mich, wenn wir mal wieder eine gemeinsame Runde drehen !
Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## caligula123 (27. August 2014)

Also 18 Uhr ( wenn es nicht regnet) bin auch dabei.


----------



## caligula123 (27. August 2014)

Wie lange dauert eine Runde? Ab 18 Uhr bis ?


----------



## All_mtn (27. August 2014)

Bin auch dabei heute.


----------



## aceofspades (27. August 2014)

caligula123 schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert eine Runde? Ab 18 Uhr bis ?


Wir fahren so about 3 std - also so bis ca 21:00
Licht wäre also kein Fehler


----------



## -ernie- (27. August 2014)

Bin heute auch mal wieder am Start!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (27. August 2014)

Schöne Schlammschlacht heute


----------



## Schuerfwunde (27. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Schöne Schlammschlacht heute


Lass ich mal gelten 

@caligula123: Lost in Königswinter... Bist du noch gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## caligula123 (28. August 2014)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Lass ich mal gelten
> 
> @caligula123: Lost in Königswinter... Bist du noch gut nach Hause gekommen?


Ja alles ist super bei mir, ich war einfach viel zu müde War eine schöne und schwere Runde für mich.Danke für alles und bis zum nächste mal


----------



## aceofspades (28. August 2014)

caligula123 schrieb:


> Ja alles ist super bei mir, ich war einfach viel zu müde War eine schöne und schwere Runde für mich.Danke für alles und bis zum nächste mal



Schön dass du noch gut nach Hause gekommen bist  

Wir haben hier auch ein paar Jungs die deutlich Downhill orientiert sind - funk doch mal Bondibeach oder Moses3k an


----------



## jankr (28. August 2014)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen früh/Vormittag eine Runde zu fahren?


----------



## maxxorange (29. August 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen früh/Vormittag eine Runde zu fahren?


Hi Jan,
und?.... haste wen gefunden ? 
Bis demnächst....dann bin ich fitter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (29. August 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> und?.... haste wen gefunden ?
> Bis demnächst....dann bin ich fitter....



Jou, geht kurz auf den Petersberg! Grüße  Bernd ().


----------



## maxxorange (29. August 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jou, geht kurz auf den Petersberg! Grüße  Bernd ().


Dann Regenfreie Zone


----------



## jankr (29. August 2014)

Grad wiedergekommen und natürlich schön nass geworden.
Und bei den Breibergen liegen wahnsinnig viele Äste und Stämme quer über dem Weg.
Ist irgendwas für Sonntag geplant wo ich mich anschließen darf?


----------



## maxxorange (29. August 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> Grad wiedergekommen und natürlich schön nass geworden.
> Und bei den Breibergen liegen wahnsinnig viele Äste und Stämme quer über dem Weg.
> Ist irgendwas für Sonntag geplant wo ich mich anschließen darf?



Frag mal moses3K, er will Sonntag auf den flowtrail-Stromberg


----------



## aceofspades (29. August 2014)

Ich werde Sonntag etwas machen - weiss aber noch nicht was  - plane ich am Samstag wenn ich das Wetter besser abschätzen kann


----------



## moses3k (30. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch ein paar Jungs die deutlich Downhill orientiert sind - funk doch mal Bondibeach oder Moses3k an



Huh? Ich bin doch kein Downhiller


----------



## caligula123 (30. August 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Huh? Ich bin doch kein Downhiller


Was fährst du denn gern ?


----------



## moses3k (30. August 2014)

Bergauf und bergab


----------



## moses3k (30. August 2014)

Na gut, lieber bergab als bergauf. Aber Downhiller bin ich trotzdem nicht. Das sind ja die Jungs, die a) bergauf schieben oder liften. Und b) beim Bergabfahren auch mal nen 1-2 m Drop mitnehmen. Ist bei mir beides nicht der Fall. Hab ein All-Mountain-Bike..


----------



## caligula123 (30. August 2014)

Also bin ich auch so, fahre aber ein freeride (cube hanzz) seit einige Monate.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (30. August 2014)

<-----fährt Morgen berg auf und berg ab mit den Hennefern


----------



## All_mtn (30. August 2014)

Wäre das nicht was ? Klingt nach ner guten Trailtour ! Viele Trails und 23 Spirtzkehren am Stück....
31km 1100hm
Etwas runter scrollen ( Bernkastell Tour )
http://eifelbike.de/details/16-zwei-schanzentour-bernkastel-trarbach


----------



## aceofspades (30. August 2014)

Wetter taugt mal mal wieder nix  - wie wäre es mit einer Standard Ahr- Tour ?


----------



## jankr (30. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wetter taugt mal mal wieder nix  - wie wäre es mit einer Standard Ahr- Tour ?


Wäre dabei. War noch nie im Ahrtal.


----------



## aceofspades (30. August 2014)

Dann treffen wir uns doch um 11:00 in Dernau am Parkplatz ( Bahnhof dann 50m Richtung Ortsausgang)


----------



## jankr (30. August 2014)

Top! Dann bis morgen.


----------



## aceofspades (30. August 2014)




----------



## aceofspades (31. August 2014)

Stehe jetzt am Parkplatz in Dernau  - Wetter ist recht bescheiden  - regnet  - denke Tour lass mer ausfallen - so langsam kotzt mich das Wetter so richtig an  - jedes WE das selbe


----------



## All_mtn (31. August 2014)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht was ? Klingt nach ner guten Trailtour ! Viele Trails und 23 Spirtzkehren am Stück....
> 31km 1100hm
> Etwas runter scrollen ( Bernkastell Tour )
> http://eifelbike.de/details/16-zwei-schanzentour-bernkastel-trarbach



Wollen wir da mitfahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (31. August 2014)

Im Prinzip ja  - aber falls der Sommer tatsächlich zurück kommt mache ich lieber ne richtig geile große Tour  - vielleicht meine 80km Eifel Tour die ich schon den ganzen Sommer fahren will - wenn das Wetter nix taugt dann wäre es ne Option  - hört such nicht schlecht an


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. August 2014)

Wow, 80km Eifel  nicht schlecht  muss man da seine eigene Schaufel mitbringen, wenn nichts mehr geht?


----------



## All_mtn (31. August 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja  - aber falls der Sommer tatsächlich zurück kommt mache ich lieber ne richtig geile große Tour  - vielleicht meine 80km Eifel Tour die ich schon den ganzen Sommer fahren will - wenn das Wetter nix taugt dann wäre es ne Option  - hört such nicht schlecht an


 Auf ne gute Tagestour mit ein paar KM mehr hab ich auch nochmal Bock


----------



## jankr (1. September 2014)

Hat heute irgendjemand Lust und Zeit?
Wetter scheint ja ganz gut auszusehen.


----------



## maxxorange (1. September 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja  - aber falls der Sommer tatsächlich zurück kommt mache ich lieber ne richtig geile große Tour  - vielleicht meine 80km Eifel Tour die ich schon den ganzen Sommer fahren will - wenn das Wetter nix taugt dann wäre es ne Option  - hört such nicht schlecht an


-


jankr schrieb:


> Hat heute irgendjemand Lust und Zeit?
> Wetter scheint ja ganz gut auszusehen.


Lust ja, aber es soll ja Leute geben die bis 16....17 h arbeiten


----------



## maxxorange (1. September 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja  - aber falls der Sommer tatsächlich zurück kommt mache ich lieber ne richtig geile große Tour  - vielleicht meine 80km Eifel Tour die ich schon den ganzen Sommer fahren will - wenn das Wetter nix taugt dann wäre es ne Option  - hört such nicht schlecht an


Von Bonn bis inne Schnee- Eifel sind doch schon 80 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (1. September 2014)

[axxorange, post: 12277768, member: 306514"]Von Bonn bis inne Schnee- Eifel sind doch schon 80 km [/QUOTE]

Clever'le - die Anreise ist natürlich mit dem Auto


----------



## aceofspades (1. September 2014)

Morgen Dienstag ne kleine Runde gefällig ???
So langsam sollten wir auch für Süd-Tirol etwas trainieren  - dass wir auch ne gute Figur abgeben


----------



## jankr (1. September 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Morgen Dienstag ne kleine Runde gefällig ???
> So langsam sollten wir auch für Süd-Tirol etwas trainieren  - dass wir auch ne gute Figur abgeben


Ich wäre dabei. 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (1. September 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Morgen Dienstag ne kleine Runde gefällig ???
> So langsam sollten wir auch für Süd-Tirol etwas trainieren  - dass wir auch ne gute Figur abgeben



Wenn du das so sagst, dann führt für mich morgen wohl kein Weg an einer Runde vorbei


----------



## bondibeach (2. September 2014)

Wollte am Samstag nach Winterberg, jemand Bock? Sonntag dann eventuell Stromberg


----------



## maxxorange (2. September 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> Hat heute irgendjemand Lust und Zeit?
> Wetter scheint ja ganz gut auszusehen.


Wenn ich an Deine FRage von Montag noch mal erinnern darf.....

Ich habe mir Do und Fr. Urlaub genommen und würde gerne Morgens schon ne Runde durchs unbelebte G7 drehen, was meinst Du ???


----------



## maxxorange (2. September 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Wollte am Samstag nach Winterberg, jemand Bock? Sonntag dann eventuell Stromberg



Eventuell bin ich am Sonntag für Stromberg mit dabei......_muß meinen inneren Schweinehund noch überzeugen_ 
(wär auch mein 1. Freeride-Besuch)


----------



## Ghost-Bike (2. September 2014)

Komme auch mit 


Theoretisch kommst du den Berg nicht rauf.


----------



## snail (2. September 2014)

Bin heute auch dabei, da ich auch etwas trainieren muss


----------



## jankr (2. September 2014)

Ich bin absolut am Ende, aber geile Tour! Vielen Dank! Bei mir werden 47km und 1235 hm angezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (2. September 2014)

Wow - jetzt weiss ich auch woher meine schwere Beine kommen 
gute Tour heute - yepp


----------



## hometrails (2. September 2014)

Ich war zuletzt auch mal bei euch im 7GB zu Gast. Sehr schick! Hatte auf der Tour den "Bunker-Trail" gefunden gehabt.

Hat Spaß gemacht, das Ding! 

Bisschen 7GB Dreck hab' ich entwendet und mitgenommen.


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2014)

Hi,
schönes Bike! Wenn du das nächste Mal hier bist, gerne vorab melden, dann kann man dir so einiges zeigen...

Eine Bitte: den GPS-Track bzw den nachvollziehbaren Weg zum Bunker aus dem Netz/aus deinem Beitrag nehmen (Strava ist da eine Pest wie ich sehe...  )

Der Weg ist nicht offiziell...

Danke!
C.


----------



## snail (3. September 2014)

Hatte etwas weniger km auf der Uhr, aber die hm hatte ich auch! Mal schauen ob heute der Muskelkater kommt, schwere Beine habe ich auf jeden fall.


----------



## hometrails (3. September 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schönes Bike! Wenn du das nächste Mal hier bist, gerne vorab melden, dann kann man dir so einiges zeigen...
> 
> Eine Bitte: den GPS-Track bzw den nachvollziehbaren Weg zum Bunker aus dem Netz/aus deinem Beitrag nehmen (Strava ist da eine Pest wie ich sehe...  )
> ...


Link ist entfernt. Das Segment ist nicht von mir. Das ich mich auf "illegalem" Terrain bewege, war mir so grob bekannt. Ist das Biken im 7GB komplett untersagt? Wäre wer so gut und könnte mich mal drüber aufklären, was man legal darf und was, wo, wie ggf. geduldet wird?

Es sind ja doch auch arg viele Waldautobahnen. Manches ist als S0 oder S1 in der OSM deklariert, letztlich aber auch nur eine Waldautobahn. Hab da schon technisch-versierte-Wandersenioren in Verdacht gehabt, die unser einer veralbern wollen.


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2014)

Hi,
Danke dir!

Es gibt offiziell einen neuen Wegeplan. Leider leider nur im Netz und sehr schlecht zu erkennen 
Demnach sind einige Wege gesperrt...

Trotzdem gibt es häufiger Probleme mit Spaziergängern, gerade am WE um Drachenfels, Milchhäuschen, Läwenburg, Breiberge...

Gibt auch technisch schönere Sachen, die Dienstags-Gemütlichfahrer sind eher so unterwegs.

Ggf bei mir melden.

Grüsse


----------



## hometrails (3. September 2014)

Coole Sache, dankeschön! Ich werde wohl Ende September wieder am Start sein. Melde mich!  Bis dahin - ride on


----------



## jankr (4. September 2014)

Fährt heute jmd um 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## delphi1507 (4. September 2014)

Schau mal bei den nachtbikern ...

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (4. September 2014)

[QUOTkr, post: 12288066, member: 289163"]Fährt heute jmd um 18:00 Uhr?[/QUOTE]
Wann fährst Du Morgen?  Hab Urlaub.


----------



## aceofspades (4. September 2014)

Hatte heute Urlaub und bin endlich mal in meine Eifel gefahren 
wunderschöne Tour  - 65km / 1400hm  - jede Menge felstverblockte Trails  - Wurzelteppiche  - und leider auch jede Menge Schlamm. Wow hat das Spass gemacht - ich lade dann auch noch n paar Bilder hoch  - mal sehen was am WE noch so geht  - würde noch gerne an die Ahr zum Spitzkehren üben , als Vorbereitung für Süd Tirol


----------



## aceofspades (4. September 2014)

hier noch n paar Eindrücke


----------



## aceofspades (4. September 2014)

hier noch n paar Eindrücke


----------



## Boldwing (4. September 2014)

sieht echt super aus !!


----------



## aceofspades (5. September 2014)

Wäre Sonntag jemand mit nur Runde an der Ahr dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (5. September 2014)

Bin morgen mit Jan in Stromberg falls wer bock hat


----------



## maxxorange (5. September 2014)

Hätte E="bondibeach, post: 12291106, member: 251006"]Bin morgen mit Jan in Stromberg falls wer bock hat[/QUOTE]


Hätte Jan heute morgen gesagt, saß ich nur Sonntag kann. Euch dann viel Spaß Morgen


----------



## maxxorange (6. September 2014)

Schade hier geht Morgen wohl nix....fahre dann bei den Hennefern mit. Wer Lust hat. 10 h,  Lidl-Parkplatz, Ausf. Hennef- Ost.


----------



## kurvenkratzer (8. September 2014)

geht es morgen um 18h wieder von Ramersdorf los?
Bitte Zeit und Treffpunkt.


----------



## aceofspades (8. September 2014)

Bei uns verschwinden jetzt erstmal 6 Leute nach Süd Tirol - ob  sich noch n paar finden ?? 
Jedenfalls euch noch viel Spaß und dann bis nächste Woche


----------



## maxxorange (9. September 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Bei uns verschwinden jetzt erstmal 6 Leute nach Süd Tirol - ob  sich noch n paar finden ??
> Jedenfalls euch noch viel Spaß und dann bis nächste Woche



Mast und Schootbruch.....äh....Hals und Beinbr.....mist.....good ride Gerd


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2014)

... könnte heute fahren, müßte aber gegen 20 Uhr zurück sein => früher starten, falls möglich ...


----------



## jankr (9. September 2014)

Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht. Morgen wäre ich dabei. Uhrzeit egal.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> Morgen wäre ich dabei. Uhrzeit egal.


Start um 14:30 Uhr P+R Ramersdorf, bis spätestens 18 Uhr zurück in BN? Gerne auch technisch, zB obere Breiberge etc.


----------



## jankr (9. September 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Start um 14:30 Uhr P+R Ramersdorf, bis spätestens 18 Uhr zurück in BN? Gerne auch technisch, zB obere Breiberge etc.



passt. dann bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray983 (9. September 2014)

@Rosinante: ich bin wahrscheinlich morgen am Start, def zusage kommt spätestens morgen vormittag. grüße.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (9. September 2014)

ray983 schrieb:


> @Rosinante: ich bin wahrscheinlich morgen am Start, def zusage kommt spätestens morgen vormittag. grüße.


Super!


----------



## moses3k (9. September 2014)

Oh, am Wochenende soll es wieder richtig schön werden


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. September 2014)

ray983 schrieb:


> @Rosinante: ich bin wahrscheinlich morgen am Start, def zusage kommt spätestens morgen vormittag. grüße.



Ray: Wir fahren ab 14:30 Uhr Ramersdorf, evtl. Rebecca rechts, Stenzel rechts, Breiberge oben; wäre schön wenn`s mit dir klappt ...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (10. September 2014)

Und Bunker Kicker links?? ;-)


----------



## ray983 (10. September 2014)

ich bin auf jeden fall am Start, 14.30 ramersdorf


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. September 2014)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Und Bunker Kicker links?? ;-)



Klaro:  Never change a winning, äh, flying Team ... ;-)


----------



## maxxorange (10. September 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Oh, am Wochenende soll es wieder richtig schön werden


Um genau zu sein.....Sonntag --> 24 °C


----------



## moses3k (11. September 2014)

Jemand Lust auf Frühsport am Freitag? Wollte so zwischen 8 und 10:30 iwo ne kleine Runde drehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. September 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf Frühsport am Freitag? Wollte so zwischen 8 und 10:30 iwo ne kleine Runde drehen..



Freitag ist gut, kann aber erst ab 14:30 Uhr; ist das zu spät für dich?


----------



## maxxorange (11. September 2014)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Freitag ist gut, kann aber erst ab 14:30 Uhr; ist das zu spät für dich?


Ich hab Lust.....und die Zeit ist mir egal....


----------



## maxxorange (11. September 2014)

Sorry Rosi, hab mich vertan


----------



## maxxorange (11. September 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf Frühsport am Freitag? Wollte so zwischen 8 und 10:30 iwo ne kleine Runde drehen..


Ich hab Lust.....und die Zeit ist mir egal....


----------



## maxxorange (11. September 2014)

Ich kann am WE leider nicht........hab Thekendienst.....
schaut doch mal rein, Ihr werdet Euch wundern

vom 12. - 15. 09. ist in Wachtberg Ließem auf dem Rheinhöhenhof Scheunenkirmes.
Fr. ab 19 h Disco, Eintritt € 5,- ab 16J., mit Double C exclusive DJ Set, open End... 
Sa. ab 19 h Scheunenball mit Livemusik von Hotpeppers und Mennekrather, Cocktailbar, open End ....
So. ab 11 h Familientag
Die Alternative zum Bayernzelt auf PüMa
www.scheunenkirmes-liessem.de


----------



## Boldwing (12. September 2014)

wollte zufällig morgen jemand fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caligula123 (12. September 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> wollte zufällig morgen jemand fahren ?


Wo und wann ?


----------



## Boldwing (12. September 2014)

ich bin zeitlich ab 11:00 flexibel und würde denk ich mal wie immer an der langen Bank bei Telekom starten.


----------



## caligula123 (12. September 2014)

Ok dann 11 Uhr  treffen wir uns da? Ich bin aus duisdorf und du?


----------



## Boldwing (12. September 2014)

ich komme aus königswinter - du erkennst mich an dem silbernen Banshee


----------



## caligula123 (12. September 2014)

Gut, dann bis morgen 11 Uhr.


----------



## Boldwing (12. September 2014)

ich habe  nur 2-3h zeit und wollte so 700+ hm fahren


----------



## Boldwing (13. September 2014)

@caligula123  ich muss mich entschuldigen, aber ich schaffe es heute wahrscheinlich gar nicht in die Berge ... :'(  Du musst ohne mich fahren


----------



## caligula123 (13. September 2014)

Ok,kein Problem


----------



## moses3k (13. September 2014)

So, wer hat morgen Lust auf Bergauf und Bergab? Ich habe von 10:00 - 16:00 Zeit und bin für jede Schandtat zu haben


----------



## kurvenkratzer (14. September 2014)

Geht es am Di, 16.9 um 18h wieder von Ramersdorf los?
Bitte Zeit und Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (15. September 2014)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> Geht es am Di, 16.9 um 18h wieder von Ramersdorf los?
> Bitte Zeit und Treffpunkt.


Hallo Wolfgang,  wir sind aus unserem Bike-Urlaub zurück - denke dass wir morgen wieder bei ner Tour dabei sind.
Treffpunkt : T-Mobile Campus / lange Bank , Landgrabenweg Ecke Schiessbergweg, 18:00


----------



## aceofspades (15. September 2014)

melden uns aus unserem Latemar Freeride Urlaub zurück.

Wir hatten 4 geile Bike Tage im Latemar und hatten wirklich riesigen Spass. Die Touren war von der Schwierigkeit grenzwertig - war geradeso, noch machbar mit unseren Skills - aber nur so wird man besser  
ein Jeder hatte sich mal abgelegt und hat mal den Boden etwas näher untersucht.
Die Touren hatten im Durchschnitt : 60-70km 700-1000hm Uphill  , 2000-4000hm Downhill
Leute top, Stimmung top, Rides geil geil


----------



## Nabenschaltung (15. September 2014)

Ich bin morgen auch mit dabei.
PS: Schöne Bilder


----------



## kurvenkratzer (15. September 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> ... wir morgen wieder bei ner Tour dabei sind.
> Treffpunkt : T-Mobile Campus / lange Bank , Landgrabenweg Ecke Schiessbergweg, 18:00


Hallo Gerd,
danke für die Info, bin dabei.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## snail (15. September 2014)

dabei


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. September 2014)

Auch dabei. Falls jemand Lust hat: Wollte vorab so ab 17:15 Uhr ein wenig Technik üben, Rebecca rechts und / oder oberhalb des Sees ...


----------



## aceofspades (17. September 2014)

Gestern erster Nightride des Jahres  - sind im Gewirr des Auge Gottes fast verloren gegangen  - Ötzi lässt grüßen


----------



## moses3k (19. September 2014)

Jemand spontan Lust auf Biken heute Nachmittag? Wollen so um 16:00 starten..


----------



## All_mtn (22. September 2014)

Hello,

habe aktuell frei und wenn es morgen ne Dienstagsrunde gibt, wäre ich dabei. Licht pack ich auch ein...bis später mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (22. September 2014)

Die gibt es, soll morgen ja mal ausnahmsweise von oben trocken bleiben...


----------



## aceofspades (22. September 2014)

Bin für morgen leider raus  - werde dann vielleicht Mittwoch etwas machen


----------



## Nofearbiker (22. September 2014)

Bin dabei, muß mal wieder was tun


----------



## All_mtn (23. September 2014)

cool, bis später


----------



## jankr (23. September 2014)

auch dabei


----------



## bondibeach (25. September 2014)

Moin Jungs,

wie schauts mit Stromberg am Sonntag aus? Werde denke ich bei halbwegs gutem wetter dort sein. Wer hat Lust? Könnte noch eine Person im Auto mit Bike mitnehmen.

Achja hier übrigens mein neues Bike (stolz)  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Bike (26. September 2014)

Hab gestern das Kräfteverhältnis zwischen dem Tretschbachtal und mir wieder hergestellt. Steht jetzt 1:2 nachdem es mich beim ersten mal ja meinen Avid 7 Bremshebel und eine ordentliche Schlammpackung gekostet hatte. 
Es gibt auch eine neue "Herausforderung" im Tretschbachtal .....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mit ordentlich Schwung und punktgenauem Treffen der Einfahrt ganz gut zu überwinden.
Dann noch Erfahrungsbericht zum Moshguard "hinten" befestigt. 
Lange rede kurzer Sinn.... Kannste auch wechlassen 




Hinzu kommt noch das es eigentlich sowieso viel zu eng ist..... Zumindest an meinem Canny. 
Man sieht auch ganz gut das es recht schlamm(p)ig war inkl einer Überbackenen XO


----------



## aceofspades (26. September 2014)

bdeinebeach schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> wie schauts mit Stromberg am Sonntag aus? Werde denke ich bei halbwegs gutem wetter dort sein. Wer hat Lust? Könnte noch eine Person im Auto mit Bike mitnehmen.
> 
> ...



Ist das deine Maschine - sach nur cool


----------



## aceofspades (26. September 2014)




----------



## aceofspades (26. September 2014)

Ich gebs auf - die zitier Taste ist wirklich ein Schrott


----------



## Boldwing (27. September 2014)

Wollte morgen jemand fahren. Heute war das 7G ziemlich OK, aber noch recht nass ^^ - viele nasse Steine


----------



## bondibeach (27. September 2014)

http://www.eifelonbike.de/index.php/mountainbiketouren-146/events/indian-summer-tours


fahre da mit Anh tu morgen mit. Jemand noch Lust ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2014)

Morgen Ring-Tour ähnlich weit und hoch und runter...46km, Dausend HM  ohne Kohle aber auch mit Spaß, den ich euch ebenso wünsche!


----------



## LukasMai (28. September 2014)

Am Freitag hätte ich total Lust auf eine Runde durchs Siebengebirge


----------



## bondibeach (29. September 2014)

Wie schaute aus mit morgen bei gutem Wetter?


----------



## All_mtn (29. September 2014)

Ich bin morgen wahrcheinlich dabei, gebe aber nochmal besc heid. Soweit ich weiss sind noch 4 weitere am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (30. September 2014)

Hey bin leider raus, wird mit der Arbeit etwas später heute


----------



## Boldwing (1. Oktober 2014)

wie schaut es denn morgen aus ?


----------



## Boldwing (2. Oktober 2014)

das wetter schaut schonmal bombastisch aus


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Oktober 2014)

Wann fahrt ihr denn los? (Wahrscheinlich an der Telekom)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boldwing (2. Oktober 2014)

also bisher bin ich alleine und werde hoffentlich um spätestens 17:30 losfahren - habe aber leider nur bis 18:30 zeit. Da sich noch keine gemeldet hatte bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich eine einsamme Runde drehen werde ^^


----------



## bondibeach (2. Oktober 2014)

morgen 11Uhr Rammersdorf Haltestelle.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (2. Oktober 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> morgen 11Uhr Rammersdorf Haltestelle.



Schaffe ich leider ich so früh nicht, da ich von außerhalb zurückkomme; jemand Lust auf eine Nachmittagsrunde?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (3. Oktober 2014)

Was ist denn nachmittag?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (3. Oktober 2014)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Was ist denn nachmittag?


 So ab 15 Uhr; falls Du Lust & Zeit hast, können wir gerne SMSen oder telefonieren, werde morgen nicht im Netz sein können Grüße Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (3. Oktober 2014)

Schade das ihr immer auf der falschen Rheinseite fahrt, da ist mir die Anfahrt einfach zu weit


----------



## Boldwing (3. Oktober 2014)

also wenn man um 11:00 losfährt wird das 7G derart voll sein


----------



## maxxorange (3. Oktober 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> also wenn man um 11:00 losfährt wird das 7G derart voll sein [/QUOTE
> Du mußt ja keinen umnieten, bemerkbar machen und gut ist


----------



## Boldwing (3. Oktober 2014)

haha okey - ich versuche dann um 11 mit dazu zu stoßen  ^^


----------



## maxxorange (3. Oktober 2014)

Bin um 11 h am P+R Ramersdorf @bondibeach


----------



## Boldwing (3. Oktober 2014)

was ist P+R einfach der Parkplatz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (3. Oktober 2014)

Blades schrieb:


> Schade das ihr immer auf der falschen Rheinseite fahrt, da ist mir die Anfahrt einfach zu weit


Nimm die Fähre


----------



## bondibeach (3. Oktober 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> was ist P+R einfach der Parkplatz ?



jo


----------



## LukasMai (3. Oktober 2014)

bin auch um 11:00 Uhr (max 11:15 Uhr) da


----------



## bondibeach (4. Oktober 2014)

Jemand Bock auf Stromberg morgen?


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte kommende Woche zwischen di und fr einen tag nach stromberg oder willingen/winterberg, ich hätte noch nen platz für Rad und Mitfahrer frei, bei Interesse pn

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. Oktober 2014)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich wollte kommende Woche zwischen di und fr einen tag nach stromberg oder willingen/winterberg, ich hätte noch nen platz für Rad und Mitfahrer frei, bei Interesse pn
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


Da dein posting vom So. ist, eine Frage: Kommende Woche => ab heute?


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Oktober 2014)

Quasi ja, im Moment schaut das Wetter aber leider bescheiden aus...

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Oktober 2014)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Quasi ja, im Moment schaut das Wetter aber leider bescheiden aus...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


Falls es besser wird, hätte ich für Do. o. Fr. Interesse, v.a. an Stromberg ...


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Oktober 2014)

Schön das wären bei mir auch noch die tage die offen wären. Wie kann ich dich kurzfristig erreichen? 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Oktober 2014)

Kontaktdaten kommen per PN ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (8. Oktober 2014)

wie schauts morgen aus?


----------



## Bonn86 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand am Samstag Lust so ca. ab 10h auf eine Runde Siebengebirge. Treffpunkt: Lange Bank.
Es soll trocken bleiben und paar Sonnenstrahlen geben.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2014)

Mo di mi jemand Lust auf stromberg, willingen oder winterberg? Auto und platz für ein weiteres bike und Fahrer vorhanden. Gruß sven

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Avidadrenalin (10. Oktober 2014)

Bonn86 schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Samstag Lust so ca. ab 10h auf eine Runde Siebengebirge. Treffpunkt: Lange Bank.
> Es soll trocken bleiben und paar Sonnenstrahlen geben.



Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt? Komme von der westlichen Rheinseite.


----------



## aceofspades (11. Oktober 2014)

Falls noch jemand Lust hat auf ne nette Ahr- Runde.
Morgen 11:00 in Dernau  , Parkplatz am Ortsausgang


----------



## ray983 (12. Oktober 2014)

@gerd:steht eure ahr-runde noch? grüße. ray


----------



## aceofspades (12. Oktober 2014)

Hi Ray  - nee leider nicht  - als Letzter hat jetzt noch grade Mrak abgesagt  - ich mach jetzt meine kleine Hausrunde  - sorry - noch n schönen Sonntag


----------



## ray983 (12. Oktober 2014)

kein Problem, ich sitz auf jeden fall im zug und bin um elf da, also falls doch noch jemand lust hat... grüße


----------



## Avidadrenalin (12. Oktober 2014)

Moin...bin vor ca. 1 Woche nach Bonn gezogen, höre auf den Namen Martin und bin 25 Jahre alt. Nachdem ich nun schon ein paar Strecken mit dem Rennrad zurück gelegt habe, wollte ich natürlich auch mal ein wenig ins Gelände. 
Der Venusberg liegt gleich bei mir und bietet sich von daher super an.
Aber anstatt einfach drauf los zu fahren, habe ich gehofft, dass ihr vielleicht ein zwei gute Einstiegspunkte für mich habt.
Prinzipiell wären geeignete Enduro Trails sehr schön.

Im Voraus schon einmal Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Oktober 2014)

Moin. Wollte heute noch los aufn Venusberg. Interesse? Die Trails die am ehesten enduro/all mountain sind kenn ich wohl schon denk ich. Sind aber leider nicht Unmengen ;-)


----------



## Avidadrenalin (12. Oktober 2014)

Ja klar hört sich gut an. Wann magst denn starten und von wo aus ungefähr?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Oktober 2014)

Bin da recht flexibel. Von mir aus ginge ab 14:30. Wo würde dir denn passen? Wäre Poppelsdorf OK oder aus welchem Stadtteil reist du an?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich sag einfach mal, so am Ende der Clemens-August-Straße.
Sag dir das was?
Eventuell passt es 14.45 Uhr noch besser. Bis dato müsste ich startklar sein.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (12. Oktober 2014)

Jop, hab dir ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## aceofspades (12. Oktober 2014)

Enduro Strecken im KF ????  hab ich da tatsächlich ne Wissenslücke  - anyhow hauptsache es macht Spass

PS : muss auch mal wieder in meine alte Heimat und im KF ne Runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (12. Oktober 2014)

hab gerade mit meinen Fotos rumgespielt - hier noch eines vom letzten Night Ride


----------



## kurvenkratzer (12. Oktober 2014)

ist am Di wieder Anfängertreff an der langen Bank (jetzt weiß ich ja, wo die ist)?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (13. Oktober 2014)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> ist am Di wieder Anfängertreff an der langen Bank (jetzt weiß ich ja, wo die ist)?



Ich werde auf jeden Fall um 6 zu ner Runde aufbrechen. Mal sehen, ob sich noch wer aufraffen kann und mitkommt...


----------



## aceofspades (14. Oktober 2014)

Dabei


----------



## Boldwing (14. Oktober 2014)

ich werde auch versuchen heute wieder vorbeizukommen


----------



## ray983 (14. Oktober 2014)

ich fahr heut mal bei euch mit wenn du passt, die Nachtbiker-runde gibt's wohl heute nicht, da alle gestern gefahren sind. grüße. ray


----------



## Boldwing (14. Oktober 2014)

Könnt ihr bitte ein paar min warten so 10 bin erst von der Arbeit los


----------



## LukasMai (15. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag ab P&R Ramersdorf nach Königswinter via Kretschbachtal und Breibergetrail. Start wäre um 11:00 Uhr


----------



## kurvenkratzer (16. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Sa?
(am So habe ich Familie)
Ich hätte ne super Runde im Angebot mit Bittweg hoch, alle 400er und alle Täler, ca 1800Hm
Oder an der Ahr Serpentinen üben


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Oktober 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Sonntag ab P&R Ramersdorf nach Königswinter via Kretschbachtal und Breibergetrail. Start wäre um 11:00 Uhr


Könnt mich mal wieder reizen  schätz doch mal die Kilos und die Höhis, bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (17. Oktober 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Könnt mich mal wieder reizen  schätz doch mal die Kilos und die Höhis, bitte


Du bist zu fett....wir sehen uns dann am Sonntag beim Lidl


----------



## maxxorange (17. Oktober 2014)

ich könnte Dir da Tips geben ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2014)

Heyho, Leute...jetzt habe ich die Leute aus dem Hennefer Thread aufgescheucht....hoffentlich wird es nun was mit der Trail-Tour ab P&R Ramersdorf.

Auf gehts - wer von euch ist also auch da? 

Gruß und schö Sa


----------



## LukasMai (18. Oktober 2014)

Hab meine Hand kaputt  bin morgen raus


----------



## bondibeach (18. Oktober 2014)

Bin mit nem Kumpel morgen dabei. 11Uhr <Rammersdorf


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht schlage ich auch auf, kann es aber noch nicht absehen; wenn ich um 11 nicht da bin, hat`s nicht geklappt ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Oktober 2014)

Freue mich auf neue und bekannte Gesichter, dann bis morgen!


----------



## bansaiman (19. Oktober 2014)

Tach alle miteinander! 

Wer hat Donnerstag zeit und lust nach Bad Ems zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GB5 (19. Oktober 2014)

ich glaube am 15.10.2015 war's letzte mal laut facebook 
siehe Text unten 

Wir öffnen zum letzten mal für dieses Jahr die Strecke!

ABER:
Leider kamen die beiden Abschnitte "Emser Schleuder" und "Gapstrecke" bei dem vielen feuchten und kühlen Wetter die vergangenen Tage nicht mit dem abtrocknen hinterher. 
Sodass wir diese beiden Abschnitte bereits jetzt in die Winterpause schicken müssen, um sie zu schonen.

Wir wünschen euch trotzdem viel Spaß!

Ride on!
Krudde


----------



## bansaiman (19. Oktober 2014)

GB5 schrieb:


> ich glaube am 15.10.2015 war's letzte mal laut facebook
> siehe Text unten
> 
> Wir öffnen zum letzten mal für dieses Jahr die Strecke!
> ...




Oh...

na dann gilt dieselbe Frage für Stromberg!
Donnerstag,wer hat Lust?


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Oktober 2014)

Je nach dem was mein Körper bis dahin sagt, melde ich mal vorsichtig interesse an!


----------



## bondibeach (19. Oktober 2014)

war ne coole tour heute. Aber Bunkertrail fehlte noch


----------



## caligula123 (19. Oktober 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> war ne coole tour heute. Aber Bunkertrail fehlte noch


Ja ,war echt Super


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Oktober 2014)

Ihr seid ne feine Truppe  wenn ich wieder fit bin, gerne wieder...lG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GB5 (20. Oktober 2014)

war eine schöne und entspannte tour gerne wieder...


----------



## kurvenkratzer (27. Oktober 2014)

ist am Di wieder Anfängertreff an der langen Bank?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Oktober 2014)

Nicht für mich; Do. geht, evtl. auch Mi. Grüße Bernd.


----------



## LukasMai (29. Oktober 2014)

Jemand am Sonntag ab 11:00 Uhr Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## jankr (29. Oktober 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Jemand am Sonntag ab 11:00 Uhr Lust auf ne Runde?


Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt ja


----------



## caligula123 (29. Oktober 2014)

Auch so


----------



## SebDuderino (30. Oktober 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Jemand am Sonntag ab 11:00 Uhr Lust auf ne Runde?



Würde auch mal Interesse anmelden und mich bei der Gelegenheit kurz vorstellen: Ich wohne in Bonn, bin 24 Jahre alt und fahre seit zwei Jahren Downhill im GDC. Dazu komme ich aber fast nur noch auf Rennen und bei seltenen Bikeparkbesuchen, darum habe ich mir Anfang Oktober ein Specialized Pitch gekauft, damit ist man einfach flexibler und kann mehr Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen. Bin nun auch schon einige Runden mit ein paar schönen Trails gefahren, meist so die Ecke Venusberg / Richtung Bad Godesberg und um Oberkassel. Im Siebengebirge war ich auch schon, habe mich aber beide Male ziemlich verfahren.  Trotzdem habe ich ein paar schöne Trails gefunden. Hätte aber große Lust mich bei einer Eurer Gruppenausfahrten anzuschließen, da das hier immer sehr spaßig aussieht. Ich fahre bei meinen Runden so ca. 30 km in rund 2 1/2 Stunden mit ca. 1000 hm. Das Wetter sieht fürs Wochenende jedenfalls ganz gut aus, vielleicht ergibt sich ja am Sonntag was. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. Oktober 2014)

Heute jemand unterwegs? Hätte Zeit & Lust für eine Tour ...


----------



## maxxorange (30. Oktober 2014)

jankr schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt ja


Schade, ich fahre am Sonntag im OW. Ein anderes Mal wieder dabei
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## LukasMai (30. Oktober 2014)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Jemand am Sonntag ab 11:00 Uhr Lust auf ne Runde?


Fahre doch am Samstag, da das Wetter besser sein wird 

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=105190&wahl=vorhersage

Start 13:30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

Wir starten morgen um 10.15 Uhr vom Wandererparkplatz Siegelsknippen / Franzhäuschen in Lohmar-Heide in Richtung Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad und danach wahrscheinlich quer durch die Wahner Heide. 
Falls jemand Bock hat - Pünktlichkeit wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man nicht weiß wer kommt


----------



## bondibeach (1. November 2014)

Bin Sonntag dabei 11uhr in Rammersdorf. Würde schauen wieder so 1500-1600hm zu fahren


----------



## caligula123 (1. November 2014)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Bin Sonntag dabei 11uhr in Rammersdorf. Würde schauen wieder so 1500-1600hm zu fahren


Dabei    Bis Morgen um 11 Uhr.


----------



## bondibeach (1. November 2014)

Bin morgen leider raus da meine hintere felge heute einen Ast dazwischen bekommen hat und jetzt kaputt ist


----------



## caligula123 (1. November 2014)

Fährt noch jemand überhaupt morgen aus P+R  Rammersdorf?


----------



## delphi1507 (3. November 2014)

Ich würde Samstag gerne filthy trails besuchen jemand lust mitzufahren für 1 biker+ bike hätte ich noch platz im auto. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## aceofspades (20. November 2014)

Nicht mehr viel los hier im Forum 
naja meine Motivation hält sich zur Zeit auch in Grenzen


----------



## delphi1507 (20. November 2014)

Bei mir sind die Überstunden aktuell die nicht viel zulassen...


----------



## windsurfenXXL (23. November 2014)

@Gerd: bei sonem Wetter muss man kurbeln 
Also Arsch hooo und ab geht sie die Lutzi...z.b. heute morgen mit den Hennefern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (23. November 2014)

wie man sieht


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. November 2014)

Sag der Lutzi mal bitte, sie soll aufhörn dir dauernd was ins Ohr zu flüstern   bis zum nächsten Mal dann


----------



## maxxorange (24. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sag der Lutzi mal bitte, sie soll aufhörn dir dauernd was ins Ohr zu flüstern   bis zum nächsten Mal dann [/Q
> 
> wer ist Lutzi ?....


----------



## windsurfenXXL (24. November 2014)

Die Lutzi ist in diesem Fall wohl unser Gerd


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. November 2014)

maxxorange schrieb:


> wer ist Lutzi?


Lutzi ist die Frau, die hinter dem Schalter (der sich am Lenker links und/oder rechts befindet) sitzt, wenn die Post abgeht.


----------



## Nofearbiker (29. November 2014)

Heute waren wir (aceofspades, All_mtn, snail und Schürfwunde) nach langer Pause mal wieder gemeinsam im Bergischen Raum unterwegs um eine von Jens und mir erstelle Tour am lebenden Objekt zu testen .
Um 11:00 bei trockenem aber dennoch kalten Wetter ging es los, auf rund 40 km und ca. 1000hm und 3,5 Std Fahrzeit war alles dabei.
Oldschool trail, Downhill trail bei Schöllerhof, den 7 Kehren der Shaolin und noch jede menge andere Singel trail.
Trotz eines Konditionsdefizit bei einem Biker im Team (btw hat aber dennoch alles mit uns zu ende gefahren  ) kann man glaube ich sagen war es eine gelungen Tour und hat hoffentlich "allen" Spaß gemacht.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (30. November 2014)

Yepp - war mal wieder gut dabei zu sein  - top Tour


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. November 2014)

Leute, wollt ihr nicht mal den Dr. Fu mitnehmen, der sucht Leute, die ihm zeigen was ein Schnitt ist.


----------



## DrFuManChu (1. Dezember 2014)

T_T


----------



## maxxorange (1. Dezember 2014)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich dein Defizit?
> Wenn du ein Problem mit mir hast können wir das gerne persönlich klären aber versuch hier nicht Leute gegen mich anzustacheln.
> Wenn ich mit den Leuten aus dieser Gruppe biken will werde ich das ganz sicher ohne deine dummen Bemerkungen hinbekommen.


Hallo Doc,

ruhig Blut, Trail Surfer frötzelt gerne und meint es ganz sicher nicht böse. 

Ich kenne Ihn als ausgeglichenen und klasse Kumpel !

Also komm bitte wieder mit beiden Reifen auf den Boden.

Wir hauen uns hier nicht wie Gassenjungen, sondern wir biken und haben Spaß miteinander!

carpe diem !

VG, Stefan


----------



## aceofspades (1. Dezember 2014)

Jaa - bitte kein böses Blut bei uns im Forum

Wir waren gestern im Naafbachtal unterwegs  - war ne geil Runde - haben das Ding mit gutem Tempo gerockt  - ging ganz schön in die Beine das rauf und runter  - und schön technisch das schmierige Zeug - top

Nächstes WE machen wir dann Jahresabschluss Tour


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt keinen Grund zu streiten, Leute.

Kann sein, dass da wer seine eigene Ironie nicht versteht und andere ankackt, wenn sie ironisch übernommen wird 


DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Heute gibt es ne feine Trailrunde vom Nutscheid über den Siegsteig in den Nutscheid.
> Wer mitfahren möchte sollte auf 1000 hm in 3h mindestens einen 16er Schnitt treten !!!
> Für durchschnittlich trainierte biker ( so wie wir ) sollte das zu schaffen sein....
> Spass soll es natürlich auch machen, daher sind Stunteinlagen und schmutzige Witze immer willkommen...
> ...


Das mal festhalten, Dr.FuManKackIchAndereGernAn 



DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich dein Defizit?
> Wenn du ein Problem mit mir hast können wir das gerne persönlich klären aber versuch hier nicht Leute gegen mich anzustacheln.
> Wenn ich mit den Leuten aus dieser Gruppe biken will werde ich das ganz sicher ohne deine dummen Bemerkungen hinbekommen.


----------



## aceofspades (2. Dezember 2014)

langweilt mich


----------



## maxxorange (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich sehe, Ihr regelt das unter Männern....
dann mal tschau


----------



## aceofspades (8. Dezember 2014)

hier noch ne kleiner Bilderauswahl unserer Nikolaus-Tour


----------



## windsurfenXXL (10. Dezember 2014)

Hi Gerd, das war doch die TIV- respektive Anfänger Bonn- Jahresabschlusstour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (10. Dezember 2014)

Und wo liegt jetzt mein Fehler ? 
Das Ganze hat doch am 06. Dez. stattgefunden  - also Nikolausi ( nicht Osterhasi )

PS : wer das nicht kennt  - YouTube und such nach Gerhard Polt Nikolausi


----------



## Beach90 (10. Dezember 2014)

Das sind aber auch nicht alles Anfänger die dort auf den Bildern zu finden sein. Sie furchtlos aus


----------



## aceofspades (10. Dezember 2014)

naja Anfänger ist relativ 
jedenfalls sind wir der Anfängertreff


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Dezember 2014)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine Tour am Freitagnachmittag?


----------



## aceofspades (11. Dezember 2014)

Sieht eher schlecht aus  - aber bei uns steigt die Jahresabschluss- Ausfahrt am Sonntag an der Ahr/Dernau
Bock ?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Dezember 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Sieht eher schlecht aus  - aber bei uns steigt die Jahresabschluss- Ausfahrt am Sonntag an der Ahr/Dernau
> Bock ?



Bock ja, aber bereits familiär verplant; Euch eine gute Fahrt! Grüße B.


----------



## GB5 (12. Dezember 2014)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Sieht eher schlecht aus  - aber bei uns steigt die Jahresabschluss- Ausfahrt am Sonntag an der Ahr/Dernau
> Bock ?



Hallo Biker,
kann bei euch jeder mitfahren ?
und wie sieht die Tour aus ( hm und km ) 
Netten Gruß


----------



## aceofspades (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja klar  - Tour findet am Sonntag statt wenn es nicht regnet. 
Daten 10:00 bis 15-16:00 Uhr
ca 40km bei ca.1100hm
Tour ist jedoch nicht ganz anfänger tauglich - hat n paar technische Stellen. 
Treffpunkt : irgendwo bei Dernau  - genaues folgt noch

Dann mal Daumen halten dass es nicht regnet


----------



## GB5 (12. Dezember 2014)

Hört sich gut an 
Mfg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (13. Dezember 2014)

Falls es nicht regnet  - morgen 10:00 
Treffpunkt : Ahruferstr.3  in 53474 Bad Neuenahr- Ahrweiler über die Brücke am Wanderparkplatz an der Ahr


----------



## GB5 (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
wird die Tour sehr Matschig werden ?
MfG


----------



## aceofspades (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich geh mal davon aus dass das Bike hinterher ne Wäsche braucht  - ganz sauber wirds nicht bleiben  - schau mal aus dem Fenster


----------



## GB5 (13. Dezember 2014)

das ist mir klar 
ist die Tour auf Forstwege oder Felsiger Untergrund ?


----------



## aceofspades (13. Dezember 2014)

Hat von allem etwas - total gemischt


----------



## All_mtn (13. Dezember 2014)

Die Tour bewegt sich konditionell als auch fahrtechisch eher im fortgeschrittenem Bereich. Es wechseln sich normale Forstwege mit Trails ab. Bergab gehts eigentlich nur auf Trails. Die Uphills sind machbar aber nicht ganz ohne, eine Gewisse Kraft und Kondition sind mal vorraus gesetzt. Auf Grund dessen dass das Wetter aktuell recht regnerisch ist wird der Boden aufgeweicht sein und nochmals an den Kräften zehren. 
Für einen Einsteiger würde ich die Tour somit leider nicht empfehlen.
Mathschig wird es definitiv...bedeutet das Bike könnte stellenweise wie ein Fatbike aussehen...das liegt an den dortigen Forstwegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GB5 (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo All_mtn,
vielen Dank für deine Info
was meinst wie hoch ist der Trailanteil ?
MfG


----------



## All_mtn (13. Dezember 2014)

Hi....
ich schätze mal irgendwas zwischen 20 und 30 % sind halt schon einige Transfer KM aber ist ja auch ne Tour und kein Bikepark fahren  ....


----------



## Raimund_G (14. Dezember 2014)

moin Leute,  steht eure tour heute? Würde mich auch anschließen. @Gerd: hattest die Standardrunde vom uwe angepeilt?? grüße ray


----------



## -ernie- (14. Dezember 2014)

Die Tour steht! Wollen Pascals Runde fahren. Weiß nicht, inwieweit die von Uwes abweicht. Bis gleich!


----------



## aceofspades (14. Dezember 2014)

Hi Ray - ja Tour findet statt  - wobei einige abgspungen sind  - ich auch.
Jetzt sind es noch 4 -5 Leute  - die Harten Jens un Co

Der Treffpunkt ist nicht Dernau sondern Nachbarort siehe weiter oben

Die Tour ist nicht Standart sondern etwas modifiziert
Gruss
Gerd


----------



## GB5 (14. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen,
Super bis gleich 
MfG


----------



## Raimund_G (14. Dezember 2014)

Danke für info,  bin dann auf jeden fall um zehn in neuenahr. grüße


----------



## Raimund_G (14. Dezember 2014)

Schöne tour heute! bissl kalt und matschig, sonst top! grüße an alle!


----------



## aceofspades (14. Dezember 2014)

Seh ich dass richtig - hattet ihr Schnee brrrr  - hab ich alles richtig gemacht  - ich war heute noch kurz in der Wahnerheide - war auch ein bischen matschig - ging aber


----------



## Nofearbiker (14. Dezember 2014)

Ja du siehst richtig und wenn du genau hinschaust entdeckst du auch das wir sogar Glühwein hatten 

Ja matschig war es aber kann mich nur anschließen war eine tolle Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GB5 (14. Dezember 2014)

Nette Leute, Coole Tour, gerne wieder 
Bike ist schon wieder Sauber.


----------



## All_mtn (15. Dezember 2014)

Jap, war ne super Tour, auch wenn mein rechter dicker Zeh am Ende nicht mehr zu spüren war. Für den nächsten Winter sind dann geeignete Winterbikeschuhe auf dem Zettel.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder zum Spektakel.
War alles dabei, Sonne, Matsch², Schnee,rutschige Trails leider diesmal kein Kuchen, dafür "Glühwein"..thx nofearbiker und auch an alle anderen Teilnehmer!


----------



## GB5 (15. Dezember 2014)

[QUOTE="A leider diesmal kein Kuchen, [/QUOTE]

es gab doch Kekse


----------



## -ernie- (15. Dezember 2014)

War echt ne schöne Runde. Vielen Dank an alle!!


----------



## aceofspades (15. Dezember 2014)

Kalte Bilder


----------



## Ghost-Bike (15. Dezember 2014)

Kann mich nur anschließen war echt ne super Runde. Doch ein Bild fehlt noch.  das Ar...... Bild. Wer hat das noch gleich gemacht ?


----------



## Nofearbiker (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich wars habe sie bei mir auf den Blog eingestellt unter www.nofearbiker.de
Wenn gewünscht stelle ich sie auch gerne hier ein sind jedoch ein paar (ca.30)


----------



## GB5 (20. Dezember 2014)

So mein Fully ist wieder Startklar..
und freut sich auf die nächste Ausfahrt..


----------



## LukasMai (25. Dezember 2014)

Sonntag soll das Wetter richtig schön werden! Abfahrt 11:00 Uhr ab P+R Ramersdorf?! Ziel ist Rhöndorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (2. Januar 2015)

Allen ein frohes Neues und ne geile sturzfreie Bike Season

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag zur ner KF / Ville Tour  - muss mal wieder meine alte Heimat besuchen


----------



## maxxorange (3. Januar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Allen ein frohes Neues und ne geile sturzfreie Bike Season
> 
> Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag zur ner KF / Ville Tour  - muss mal wieder meine alte Heimat besuchen


Hi Gerd
meiner einer fährt Morgen ab 11 h P+R Ramersdorf. Bis jetzt bin ich allein. War am 1. bereits mit Maria im 7G auf Eiswegen unterwegs. 
Dir auch ein pfiffiges Mtb-2015
VG, Stefan


----------



## aceofspades (3. Januar 2015)

Hi Stefan
auch dir ein frohes Neue und ne geile Bike Season.

Bin morgen auch allein  - aber 7GB hab ich keinen Bock  - das Ding ist für mich dermaßen ausgelutscht - fahre das nur noch als Diestag Abend Runde. 

Ich fahre morgen um 11:00 Edeka FFriesdorf Annaberger Str in den KF - Heiderhof - Ville.
Falls du Lust hast kannst dazu kommen  - sonst bis dann mal wieder bei den Hennefern
Gerd


----------



## maxxorange (4. Januar 2015)

Moin Gerd,
habe mich soeben unentschieden und bin um 11 h Annabergerstr. 
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (4. Januar 2015)

-n+m


----------



## aceofspades (4. Januar 2015)

Suppi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. Januar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hi Stefan
> auch dir ein frohes Neue und ne geile Bike Season.
> 
> Bin morgen auch allein  - aber 7GB hab ich keinen Bock  - das Ding ist für mich dermaßen ausgelutscht - fahre das nur noch als Diestag Abend Runde.
> ...




Fahr doch mal an der Tomburg mit.


----------



## aceofspades (4. Januar 2015)

Bike ind Kerl wieder sauber  - jetzt erstmal Kaffee und Kuchen


----------



## maxxorange (5. Januar 2015)

Die Tour mit Ace durch den KF war eine reine Lust, statt Tiefschnee Tiefmatsch.

Leider waren durch die netten Waldarbeiter mit Ihren Treefightern der eine oder andere Pfad zerstört.
Lachhaft sind die aufgestellten Schilder des Forstamtes zum Schutz der Tiere neben den Verwüstungen durch Einschläge durch den Forstbetrieb.
Was hat das mit Tierschutz oder Bodenerhaltung zu Tun ???

Im Odenwald werden zur Zeit Strecken für das Mountainbiken erstellt und freigegeben.

Mehr gegenseitige Rücksicht und alle haben Ihren Spaß an und in der Natur!

Good ride,

Stefan


----------



## All_mtn (7. Januar 2015)

Super cool ! Wie sagt man hier bei MTB News so schön....macht Bock auf ballern 






Das auch...


----------



## aceofspades (8. Januar 2015)

Cool


----------



## maxxorange (8. Januar 2015)

ganz nett...sieht aus wie bikepark....dafür binnisch zu alt....


----------



## aceofspades (8. Januar 2015)

diese Type ist absolut wahnsinnig  - crazy , crazy, crazy

http://www.redbull.tv/videos/1400144023019-1547169819/fort-william-track-preview


----------



## maxxorange (9. Januar 2015)

@aceofspades  ....und wahrscheinlich 30 Jahre jünger


----------



## aceofspades (10. Januar 2015)

noch eins vom selben geilen Typen, diesmal in Leogang

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/course-preview-uci-world-cup-round-4-leogang-2014.html


----------



## aceofspades (10. Januar 2015)

und der hier ist noch geiler geiler geiler ..... geiler Type

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/09...rschau-claudio-caluori-vs-brendan-fairclough/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (11. Januar 2015)

geht auf jedenfall gut ab  
du entwickelst dich mental zum downhiller


----------



## aceofspades (17. Januar 2015)

waren heute mit einer 6 Mann-Truppe im Bergischen Land bei Burscheid. Haben bei bestem Bike Wetter ein geile Tour gemacht . Tacho zeigt 30km/ 850hm.
Der Matsch war kräfteraubend bin tatal kaputt  - naja eigentlich die erste richtige MTB Tour dieses Jahr  - da kann die Kraft nicht besser sein  - muss aber wieder besser werden.
Das Gebiet, 40km von Bonn , ist n geiles Bike-Gebiet - müssen da öfters hin - lohnt sich !!!


----------



## maxxorange (17. Januar 2015)

Bei Dabringhausen, Dürhölzen, Gimborn auch bergisches Land. Auch Schöne Ecke


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

Findet in der Ecke nicht auch jährlich ein CTF statt?


----------



## aceofspades (17. Januar 2015)

Da gibts ne CTF an der Dhünntalsperre.
War noch nicht da - ist vielleicht mal ne Option

Die Gegend müsste man sich mal anschauen


----------



## QBE84 (18. Januar 2015)

Neue Bike Gebiete in der Nähe sind immer gut und die Region Bergisches Land / Burscheid lohnt sich, bei der nächsten Tour bin ich auch am Start. 
Da die Saison 2015 ja immer näher rückt bin ich u.a. auch auf folgendes Buch aufmerksam geworden.
http://www.amazon.de/Mountainbike-E...421614637&sr=8-1&keywords=mountainbiken+eifel
22 Touren in der Eifel, davon 2 Mehrtagestouren z.B. ein Eifelcross mit 3 Etappen a ca. 60km und über 2200hm..pro Tag...optimales AlpenX trainning. Wenn man bei Amazon in die Buchvorschau blickt kann man aus dem Inhaltsverzeichnis erkennen dass die Tages Touren auch ein breites Spektrukm von 25km und ca. 700hm bis hin zu 42km oder mehr und über 1600hm aufweisen. Also alles drin und der Trailanteil dürfte auch nicht fehlen da der Autor auf seiner Website Trailtouren anbietet www.trailtouren.de .

Also ich denke 2015 kann nur gut werden und ich kanns kaum erwarten.

Hinzu kommt dass in Brilon der Trailground eröffnen wird, ein Trailpark ähnlich dem Trailcenter Rabenberg (www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de).

Also die Agenda für 2015 sieht für mich nicht langweilig aus.
Trailparkbesuche und schöne Biketouren plus ein Hefe in der Sonne...can't wait


----------



## sun909 (18. Januar 2015)

Das Eifel-Buch ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen. 

Frag da mal die Locals zu, die hatten hier im Forum auch was zu geschrieben.

Grüsse


----------



## QBE84 (18. Januar 2015)

ok, danke für den Hinweis, ich mach mich mal schlau


----------



## jankr (22. Januar 2015)

Heute Abend irgendjemand Lust auf eine kleine runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo Jan
ich kann leider nicht, habe bis 18 h Stud.-Praktikum :-(
Viel Spaß


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Januar 2015)

... habe mich bei den Nachtbikern eingetragen; vielleicht magst Du auch mitkommen?


----------



## aceofspades (22. Januar 2015)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht  - aber wir haben etwas für Sonntag in der Planung   - Lohmar Umgebung

Wer Lust hat ? schon mal reservieren


----------



## jankr (22. Januar 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... habe mich bei den Nachtbikern eingetragen; vielleicht magst Du auch mitkommen?


Dafür bin ich nicht fit genug denke ich.


----------



## jankr (23. Januar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts auch nicht  - aber wir haben etwas für Sonntag in der Planung   - Lohmar Umgebung
> 
> Wer Lust hat ? schon mal reservieren



Grundsätzlich auf jeden fall. Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt? Da ich zur Zeit kein Auto habe müsste ich mal schauen wie ich dahin komme.


----------



## aceofspades (23. Januar 2015)

wenn alles klar ist, poste ich die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MinusMann (23. Januar 2015)

Ist die Sonntagstour in Lohmar Umgebung auch für blutige Anfänger geeignet?
Wenn ja würde ich mich gerne anschließen  
Habe ein bisschen in diesem Thread gelesen und mir scheint es als ob hier doch schon recht fortgeschrittene Leute unterwegs sind.


----------



## sun909 (23. Januar 2015)

Die Anfänger sind nicht mehr wirklich Anfänger, müssten den Namen mal ändern


----------



## aceofspades (23. Januar 2015)

Minehmen usMann schrieb:


> Ist die Sonntagstour in Lohmar Umgebung auch für blutige Anfänger geeignet?
> Wenn ja würde ich mich gerne anschließen
> Habe ein bisschen in diesem Thread gelesen und mir scheint es als ob hier doch schon recht fortgeschrittene Leute unterwegs sind.



Hi,
Wir nehmen immer gerne auch Anfänger mit, das ist kein Problem. Es kommt halt auch immer von der Gegend, Route und den Verhältnissen ab.
Am Sonntag wollen wir in der Gegend Lohmar fahren. Das ist jetzt kein schwieriges Gelände und du kannst ja auch mal absteigen.

nur du musst dich hier selber einschätzen
- am Sonntag wird es sehr verschlammt sein (Samstag Dauerregen)
=> bei Schlamm muss man schon etwas mehr Gleichgewicht halten, zumal bergab
- wir planen so 30km / 700hm ( ist jetzt nicht wirklich viel)
=> bei Schlamm ist der Kraftaufwand doch ganz ordentlich

falls du dir das zutraust kannst du gerne vorbei kommen

gruss
gerd


----------



## aceofspades (23. Januar 2015)

also hier noch der Update

wird treffen uns am Sonntag
11:00
Peter-Lemmer-Weg 10
53797 Lohmar

Route ca. 30km / 700hm

dann brauchen wir nur noch gutes Wetter - Schnee ist ja angesagt


----------



## jankr (23. Januar 2015)

Ich würde gerne mitkommen, aber mit der Bahn ist das nicht gut zu erreichen. Daher meine Frage: Kann jemand mich und mein Fahrrad von Bonn aus mitnehmen?


----------



## maxxorange (23. Januar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wir nehmen immer gerne auch Anfänger mit, das ist kein Problem. Es kommt halt auch immer von der Gegend, Route und den Verhältnissen ab.
> Am Sonntag wollen wir in der Gegend Lohmar fahren. Das ist jetzt kein schwieriges Gelände und du kannst ja auch mal absteigen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Gerd,
Ich will auch Schlammschlacht , kannst Du mir bitte eine SMSe mit dem Treffpunkt schicken ? 
Hab kein WhatsApp mehr

SG,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (23. Januar 2015)

jankr schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mitkommen, aber mit der Bahn ist das nicht gut zu erreichen. Daher meine Frage: Kann jemand mich und mein Fahrrad von Bonn aus mitnehmen?


Hi Jan,
Wenn Du Dein Rad zersägen kannst krieg ich es in meinen Golf IV 
Mein 29er passt so, daß ich noch genug Platz hätte 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (23. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die Anfänger sind nicht mehr wirklich Anfänger, müssten den Namen mal ändern


Wie wär`s mit Bergfänger


----------



## aceofspades (23. Januar 2015)

Noch nicht ganz klar wer alles kommt
Bis jetzt
2 -4 aus Lohmar
1 Düsseldorf
Vielleicht 2 Bonn

Weenn du bis Siegburg kommst dann kann ich dich holen


----------



## maxxorange (23. Januar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz klar wer alles kommt
> Bis jetzt
> 2 -4 aus Lohmar
> 1 Düsseldorf
> ...


Ich glaube TRailsurfer aus Hennef wollte auch eventl. kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (23. Januar 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Wie wär`s mit Bergfänger



nee, nee  wir bleiben die Anfänger
das ist der beste Thread Name um immer wieder Nachwuchs zu bekommen


----------



## maxxorange (23. Januar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> nee, nee  wir bleiben die Anfänger
> das ist der beste Thread Name um immer wieder Nachwuchs zu bekommen


da hast Du wohl Recht


----------



## sun909 (23. Januar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> also hier noch der Update
> 
> wird treffen uns am Sonntag
> 11:00
> ...



Fahrt ihr beim Kurvenkratzer mit? Bei seinem Termin hat sich im LMB noch keiner eingetragen?

grüße


----------



## aceofspades (23. Januar 2015)

maxxorange schrieb:


> Ich glaube TRailsurfer aus Hennef wollte auch eventl. kommen



gerne, dann wird doch noch ne grössere Truppe


----------



## aceofspades (23. Januar 2015)

@ Jan : also Angebot steht - wenn du bist Siegburg kommst, kann ich dich abholen


----------



## jankr (23. Januar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> @ Jan : also Angebot steht - wenn du bist Siegburg kommst, kann ich dich abholen


Das wäre top! Wo soll ich wann in Siegburg sein?


----------



## maxxorange (23. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr beim Kurvenkratzer mit? Bei seinem Termin hat sich im LMB noch keiner eingetragen?
> 
> grüße


Hallo Carsten,
danke ist notiert.....hoffe ich kann mit Euch Profis mithalten 
Bis Sonntag


----------



## aceofspades (23. Januar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr beim Kurvenkratzer mit? Bei seinem Termin hat sich im LMB noch keiner eingetragen?
> 
> grüße



nein, wir haben was eigenes geplant - kommen ja aus der Ecke
ins LMB schaue ich nicht so oft rein - weiss wohl das Kurevenkratzer da auch öfter fährt


----------



## aceofspades (23. Januar 2015)

jankr schrieb:


> Das wäre top! Wo soll ich wann in Siegburg sein?



schau doch erstmal in den Fahrplan wie/wann/wo du in Siegburg ankommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (23. Januar 2015)

Das mit den "Anfängern" ist natürlich sone Sache. Als ich mich euch angeschlossen hab war meine Kondition lange nicht so gut wie sie es jetzt ist. Wenn man öfter mitfährt oder selbst Touren fährt steigert sich das natürlich recht schnell.
Ein Kriterium währe also Kondition, das 2. dann wohl Fahrtechnik. Wenn die Fahrtechnik passt ist das schonmal viel Wert, passt jedoch die kondition nicht leidet darunter auch die Fahrtechnik, denn bergab brauchts Aufmerksamkeit.
Realistisch betrachtet wird die Tour am Sonntag sicher keine Einsteiger Tour.
Mountainbiken ist ja auch immer Definitionssache. Für den einen ist es die Waldautobahn gemütlich hoch und ebenso wieder runter und wieder andere fahren kaum eine Tour ohne dass vernünftige Trails dabei sind.
Und ich glaube die meisten Touren hier kommen ohne Trails nicht aus 

Mir haben die Touren unter der Woche immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht und wenn man dran bleibt und nicht aufgibt machts noch mehr Spaß.
Leider bin ich ja nun nicht mehr in BN.
Freu mich aber auf Sonntag.


----------



## aceofspades (24. Januar 2015)

Bis jetzt noch keine Absage für morgen  - solange es nicht regnet findet die Tour statt


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2015)

Kurvenkratzer wollte lt. Aussage in PN seine Tour ab 10 Uhr nicht verschieben, deswegen wundert es mich das ihr @aceofspades bei seiner Start-Adresse um 11 Uhr startet. Ist also eine andere Truppe, da bin ich jetzt schon verwirrt...:


----------



## aceofspades (24. Januar 2015)

Das ist nicht die Tour von Wolfgang  - ist unser eigenes Ding  - und 10:00 ist viel zu früh für unseren Rentnertrupp ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Tour von Wolfgang  - ist unser eigenes Ding  - und 10:00 ist viel zu früh für unseren Rentnertrupp ;-)


OK, understood. 
Trailsurfer und akimam sind dann dabei. Ich denke zwar nicht, dass wir zu spät sein werden, aber 5 Minuten dürft ihr uns im Zweifel trotzdem geben.


----------



## aceofspades (24. Januar 2015)

Top  - gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofearbiker (24. Januar 2015)

Hallo, noch ein paar Infos zur Tour morgen:
Wie Gerd bereits gesagt hat werden es rund 30 km und 700hm sein das ist nicht viel kann aber dennoch anstrengend werden bei Matsch und Schnee. Grundsätzlich haben wir noch keinen im Wald stehen lassen also wenn es jemand bergab zu schnell geht dann einfach langsam machen wir warten unten immer bis alle angekommen sind. Sollte es mal die eine oder andere Stelle geben wo es ein wenig schwieriger wird bleibe ich dort immer stehe und warne euch vor oder biete einen alternativ Weg an. Das gleiche gilt für steile bergauf Passagen da fährt jeder einfach sein Tempo oben wird dann wieder gewartet. Sollte jemand wirklich nicht mehr können (was schade wäre) gibt es nach 15km und 20km die Möglichkeit aus zu steigen und gemütlich auf dem Radweg zum Auto zurück zu fahren (aber bitte dann Bescheid geben). Aber denkt dran wir starten auf dem Berg heißt zum Schluss muß man immer wieder hoch 
Was die Ausrüstung angeht nicht erschrecken wenn ihr mich das erste mal seht habe immer Protektoren an  
Ob ihr welche an zieht ist euch überlassen Helm ist jedoch Pflicht, warme Handschuhe wären morgen auf nicht schlecht.
Und für zwischen durch habe ich auch noch eine Überraschung.
Dann hoffen wir mal aufs Wetter und viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## aceofspades (24. Januar 2015)

Überraschung ???? Flasche Rotwein für den Gipfel finde ich hervorragend


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Januar 2015)

Dann mach ich jetzt mal meinen Gipfel für morgen zu, ist ja auch noch ein Tag


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Januar 2015)

Danke fürs guiden @no fear von mir heute für die Truppe 10 von 10 Punkten und für die Strecke 8. Wenn das vor sich hin gammelnde Laub unter dem Matsch unter dem Schnee mal ins Nirwana entschwunden ist, machen die paar Stellen bestimmt richtig Spaß, die heute weniger gemacht haben. 
Aber, das ist natürlich jammern auf hohem Niveau...wer sich den Anfängern anschließt, muss da halt auch mal durch!


----------



## aceofspades (25. Januar 2015)

Von mir auch 10 Punkte  - die Trials bei Schnee haben richtig Spass gemacht  - die Wurzelteppiche und alles  - schöne Technikübung  - top.
Und dann noch die Überraschung  : lecker Glühwein und Kuchen - Herz was willst du mehr.

@Andreas : kannst ja noch 1, 2 Fotos posten


----------



## jankr (25. Januar 2015)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Vielen Dank an den @Nofearbiker !
Und besten Dank an @aceofspades  fürs einsammeln.


----------



## All_mtn (25. Januar 2015)

Schöne Runde wars! Wetter hat noch gepasst, erst zum Ende kam der Regen.
Trails bei dem Wetter sind mal was anderes. Anbei noch 3 Bilder von der Glühweintour


----------



## Nofearbiker (25. Januar 2015)

Es freut mich das es euch gefallen hat, mehr kann man als Guide nicht erwarten. 
Wird nur schwer das zu toppen.
Bilder sind wie immer auf meinem Blog www.nofearbiker.de aber gerne auch ein paar hier:


----------



## aceofspades (27. Januar 2015)

Hab gerade mal geschaut was im Frühjahr so alles abgeht bezgl. CTF / Marathon.
http://www.jedermanntermine.de/

Hab für mich beschlossen dieses Jahr etwas mehr CTF zu fahren - gutes Mittel um auch wieder etwas Kondition aufzubauen.
Mitte Feb. geht´s dann auch schon los im Sauerland/Neuenrade.

Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand da draußen mit dabei


----------



## Nofearbiker (28. Januar 2015)

Hört sich gut an wenn Ort und Termin passt bin ich mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (28. Januar 2015)

Hört sich gut an! Denke da bin ich auch dabei. Ein paar Panorama und Konditionstouren dieses Jahr ist nicht verkehrt. 
Die Idee mit der Planung der Saison 2015 ist auch gut.


----------



## maxxorange (28. Januar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal geschaut was im Frühjahr so alles abgeht bezgl. CTF / Marathon.
> http://www.jedermanntermine.de/
> 
> Hab für mich beschlossen dieses Jahr etwas mehr CTF zu fahren - gutes Mittel um auch wieder etwas Kondition aufzubauen.
> ...



Hallo Gerd,

dann schau mal auf www.jedermanntermine.de
Da kommt Ihr sicher auf Eure Kosten !

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (28. Januar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal geschaut was im Frühjahr so alles abgeht bezgl. CTF / Marathon.
> http://www.jedermanntermine.de/
> 
> Hab für mich beschlossen dieses Jahr etwas mehr CTF zu fahren - gutes Mittel um auch wieder etwas Kondition aufzubauen.
> ...


hab den link nicht gesehen


----------



## All_mtn (29. Januar 2015)

Mal was interessantes zum lesen. Auch wenn das in einer anderen Form bereits im Netzt gibt aber das Prospekt ist ganz nett gemacht.
Laut dem Katalog kommen also wirklich 2 Trailparks ins Sauerland, einmal der TrailGround Brilon und einmal einer nach Winterberg.
Aber lest selbst 

http://issuu.com/sauerland-tourismus/docs/bike_arena_sauerland_-_booklet_web/1


----------



## aceofspades (5. Februar 2015)

Wie schauts am WE aus. Samstag sieht ganz brauchbar aus  - aber auch der Sonntag. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall etwas machen.
Wie immer bei mir - alles ausser 7GB


----------



## Nofearbiker (5. Februar 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## jankr (5. Februar 2015)

Bin leider dieses Wochenende raus


----------



## Nofearbiker (6. Februar 2015)

Wenn es trocken bleibt hätte da eine Tour in Windeck im Angebot 40km und ~950hm. Wir sind da schon mal gefahren. inkl. Spitzkehren Trainings Traill. Hinterrad umsetzen wäre hier von Vorteil jedoch kann man da auch wenn es nicht klappt gerade ausfahren.
Aber wie immer fahre ich auch gerne hinterher und lasse jemand anders guiden


----------



## aceofspades (6. Februar 2015)

Ziemlich tote Hose hier  - fahre dann mal wieder bei den Hennefern mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berghochbremser (6. Februar 2015)

Moin zusammen! 
Ich bin nach 6 Monaten tropischer Hitze wieder zurück und würde wohl gerne aufs bike steigen.. Allerdings eher in der Umgebung (+~30km) und schon morgens..


----------



## aceofspades (7. Februar 2015)

Nachdem es sich gestern so zäh entwickelt hat  - haben wir doch noch ganz plötzlich heute ne geile Tour hin bekommen. 
Heute Früh waren wir dann plötzlich 11 Biker und hatten bei besten Bedingungen eine tolle 4.5 Std Tour an der Wahnbachtalsperre - HCM - mit Abschluss am Schmitzitrial - dem Guide würde ich ja gerne 10 Punkte geben  - jedoch gabs heute keinen Glühwein  - deswegen einen Punkt Abzug. 

Top - gerne wieder


----------



## Nofearbiker (7. Februar 2015)

Ja hat richtig Spaß gemacht gerne wieder. Und nebenbei noch gesehen wie man richtig fährt Respekt an Max


----------



## aceofspades (7. Februar 2015)

Ja mal eben ne neue Schlüsselstelle definiert.
HCM nicht mehr fragen fahre ich links oder rechts - es geht auch geradeaus


----------



## Nofearbiker (7. Februar 2015)

Ja gut zu wissen das es geht, da habe ich wieder eine Stelle wo ich üben kann


----------



## Dart (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ihr Anfänger ;-),

vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen gestern. War wirklich eine tolle Tour, bei der Sonne und dem gefrorenen Boden hat es einen Mordsspaß gemacht.

Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imijimi (8. Februar 2015)

Bin zwar absolut der Schlechteste gewesen aber war eine geile Tour 

Hier die Tour Daten von meinem Garmin:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/691759475


----------



## windsurfenXXL (8. Februar 2015)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Anfänger ;-),
> 
> vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen gestern. War wirklich eine tolle Tour, bei der Sonne und dem gefrorenen Boden hat es einen Mordsspaß gemacht.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten mal



*Hallo zusammen, 
in der Tat war ich extrem positiv überrascht über die 11 willigen Biker! Geile Leute, geilestes Wetter und geiler Guide 
=>danke das ich dabei sein durfte!
und anbei noch ein paar Snapshots...
*


----------



## All_mtn (8. Februar 2015)

Schöne Bilder, sieht nach ner guten Runde aus.

Hier noch ne Saison 2015 Idee... auch wenn der Trail Anteil sicher nicht explodieren wird klingt das doch ganz okay 
http://eifelbike.de/event/28-springbreak-tour-2015-1/0


----------



## aceofspades (8. Februar 2015)

Bei offiziellen Eifel Touren bin ich skeptisch  - haben wahrscheinlich den gleichen Trail Anteil wie die Skinfit Truppe - ich sach nur Vulkaneifel Trail Park - gelle


----------



## All_mtn (8. Februar 2015)

Vorsichtig bin ich da auch, Trails fahre ich ja auch am liebsten aber wenn das Wetter gut it geht auch mal ne Panorma Landschafts Kondition easy going Tour


----------



## bondibeach (9. Februar 2015)

Freitag 13 Uhr ab Ramersdorf, wer hat Bock?


----------



## LukasMai (9. Februar 2015)

Dabei!  Wetterbericht sieht echt gut aus


----------



## aceofspades (11. Februar 2015)

Bei diesem Brachial- Wetter kann man am Do schon mal ne kleine Tour wagen. Wer Lust hat und nix mit Karneval am Hut hat kann sich ja morgen den Slot ab 18:00 freihalten.  Hellau und Alaf


----------



## caligula123 (11. Februar 2015)

bondibeach schrieb:


> Freitag 13 Uhr ab Ramersdorf, wer hat Bock?


Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## aceofspades (12. Februar 2015)

Falls noch wer Lust hat dazu zu stossen - wir treffen uns heute um 16:00 zur ner Tour - und das garantiert Pappnasen frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Februar 2015)

Wo trefft ihr euch? Grüße Bernd


----------



## berghochbremser (12. Februar 2015)

16 Uhr lange Bank..


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Februar 2015)

Dabei


----------



## bondibeach (13. Februar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal geschaut was im Frühjahr so alles abgeht bezgl. CTF / Marathon.
> http://www.jedermanntermine.de/
> 
> Hab für mich beschlossen dieses Jahr etwas mehr CTF zu fahren - gutes Mittel um auch wieder etwas Kondition aufzubauen.
> ...



hab mich für die 130km rund um Köln und das Rad Race den Samstag davor angemeldet. Jemand Lust sich anzuschließen?


----------



## LukasMai (13. Februar 2015)

Geh mir wech mit die Eierfeile ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (13. Februar 2015)

Rennrad ???   Hab nix , kauf nix , will nix


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Rennrad ???   Hab nix , kauf nix , will nix


Bist du morgen in Hennef fix dabei oder nix dabei?


----------



## aceofspades (14. Februar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bist du morgen in Hennef fix dabei oder nix dabei?



Nee, mache morgen Grundlagen Training - Anthem Time  - 80km in die Ville  - bis die Lunge  keucht 

euch viel Spass


----------



## aceofspades (14. Februar 2015)

war heute in der alten Heimat und hab mit Natürlich RAD ne schöne 4.5Std Tour gemacht  - top hat Spass gemacht und man glaubt es kaum  - auch noch das Eine oder Andere Neue entdeckt. 
Eigentlich wollte ich heute gar nicht fahren  - aber bei dem Wetter  - toppp

Zum Schluss gabs in Königswinter noch n Cappuccino und n Käsekuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Februar 2015)

Man muss die Feste halt feiern, wie sie fallen.


----------



## LukasMai (16. Februar 2015)

Ist am Freitag Jemand im 7G unterwegs?


----------



## bondibeach (16. Februar 2015)

könnte so ab 14uhr denke ich


----------



## LukasMai (16. Februar 2015)

Klingt gut


----------



## jankr (17. Februar 2015)

Freitag 14 Uhr bin ich auch dabei


----------



## LukasMai (20. Februar 2015)

Bin raus. Hab beim Gabelservice wohl einen Fehler gemacht und muss den Service wiederholen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jankr (20. Februar 2015)

Irgendjemand dabei um 14 Uhr?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2015)

Wo startet ihr, und was habt ihr vor? Bin noch etwas schlapp ...


----------



## jankr (20. Februar 2015)

P&R ramersdorf gemütliche kurze Runde würde ich sagen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2015)

OK, 14 Uhr P&R Ramersdorf, bin aber noch ziemlich schlapp ...


----------



## jankr (20. Februar 2015)

Planänderung, treffen uns um 14 Uhr an der Kreuzung bonner talweg/ reuterstrasse und fahren dann Richtung Venusberg/kottenforst.
Wobei ich mich da nicht auskenne aber der Niko wohl ein bisschen


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2015)

jankr schrieb:


> Planänderung, treffen uns um 14 Uhr an der Kreuzung bonner talweg/ reuterstrasse und fahren dann Richtung Venusberg/kottenforst.
> Wobei ich mich da nicht auskenne aber der Niki wohl ein bisschen


OK


----------



## bondibeach (20. Februar 2015)

War ne echt geile runde


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2015)

... gerne wieder; der Venusberg hat noch 2 - 3 weitere "hidden wonder" ...


----------



## bondibeach (20. Februar 2015)

Jungs wie schaut es mit Sonntag aus?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2015)

... leider nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (20. Februar 2015)

Bin schon die ganze Woche "kurz vor krank"
So n Mist - ist mein ganzes Konditionstraining der letzten Woche am Arsc..

Soll heißen  : bin erstmal raus


----------



## bondibeach (24. Februar 2015)

Jemand heute Nachmittag / Abend unterwegs? Eventuell Venusberg?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Februar 2015)

ab 18:30 Uhr mit den Nachtbikern unterwegs ...


----------



## bondibeach (24. Februar 2015)

wie viel km sind geplant und wie schnell fahren denn die Nachtbiker? Hätte auch Lust aber kp ob die zu schnell sind


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Februar 2015)

Da ich nicht plane, müsstest Du im entsprechenden Forum direkt anfragen. Im Gesamtvergleich wird wohl sowohl bergab als auch bergauf eher zügig gefahren. Falls es mir zu schnell ist und ich merke, dass ich die Gesamttruppe üermäßig ausbremse, steige ich auch schon 'mal nach der Hälfte oder dem Zweiten Drittel einer Tour aus; meist geht es aber dann doch (irgendwie).


----------



## bondibeach (24. Februar 2015)

ok merci. Hab mich aufgrund des Wetters dann doch fürs fitness heute Abend entschieden. Wäre auch etwas knapp geworden mit der Arbeit leider. Wie schauts am Freitag mit Venusberg aus?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Februar 2015)

Würde gerne, ist aber noch unsicher und sollten wir hier Donnerstagnachmittag abklären ...


----------



## LukasMai (24. Februar 2015)

Hab Morgen ab 18:00 Uhr noch reichlich Zeit, fährt Jemand?


----------



## aceofspades (24. Februar 2015)

bondibeach schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel km sind geplant und wie schnell fahren denn die Nachtbiker? Hätte auch Lust aber kp ob die zu schnell sind



die Nachtbiker fahren wesentlich schneller als die Anfänger , vorallem bergauf (Rennrad-Fahrer dabei)
also wer bei den Anfängern ins schnaufen kommt sollte sich diese Herrausvorderung sparen. mich haben die Jungs schon 2mal totgefahren - will nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jankr (25. Februar 2015)

auch wenn ich für die Uhrzeit wahrscheinlich gesteinigt werde 
Ich fahre morgen gegen 13 Uhr ne Runde. Irgendjemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## aceofspades (25. Februar 2015)

typisch Student


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Februar 2015)

bondibeach schrieb:


> ok merci. Hab mich aufgrund des Wetters dann doch fürs fitness heute Abend entschieden. Wäre auch etwas knapp geworden mit der Arbeit leider. Wie schauts am Freitag mit Venusberg aus?



... das ist mir heute zu nass; wie schaut es mit Samstag 15:30 Uhr aus?


----------



## maxxorange (27. Februar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> typisch Student


@aceofspades 

Hallo Gerd,

ich will morgen mit Maria nach Dernau fahren, hast Du einen Tip für uns ???

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## aceofspades (28. Februar 2015)

Habe jetzt mein Anthem auf 10.8 kg - könnte ja jetzt wieder bei den Nachtbikern angreifen  - nur was mache ich wenn das Material keine Ausrede mehr ist - muss halt der Anwender noch getuned werden


----------



## aceofspades (28. Februar 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... das ist mir heute zu nass; wie schaut es mit Samstag 15:30 Uhr aus?



Unsere Truppe ist heute in Nideggen unterwegs - habs zeitlich nicht geschafft  - würde heute nachmittag aber gerne etwas machen.
@Bernd : was hast denn vor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Februar 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Unsere Truppe ist heute in Nideggen unterwegs - habs zeitlich nicht geschafft  - würde heute nachmittag aber gerne etwas machen.
> @Bernd : was hast denn vor ?



Leider zu spät gesehen, gerade aus dem Wald zurück! Grüße Bernd.


----------



## aceofspades (28. Februar 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Leider zu spät gesehen, gerade hab aus dem Wald zurück! Grüße Bernd.



kein Ding - war mit den Lohmar Locals im  heimischen Gefilde unterwegs  - geiler Tag  - hab zum ersten mal die Schlüsselstelle am HCM gepackt - wäre aber auch mal gerne wieder KF / Venusberg dabei  - aber deine Zeiten passen bei mir in der Regel nicht :-(


----------



## Avidadrenalin (2. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Wie schaut es denn bei dem einen oder anderen diese Woche aus? Würde gerne mal ein paar Trails nach der Arbeit fahren, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## aceofspades (2. März 2015)

Bei uns ist es derzeit unter der Woche recht ruhig  - wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist starten wir jeden Dienstag 18:00 ins 7GB

Aber am WE geht bei uns immer etwas. Da sind wir dann recht abwechslungsreich in verschiedenen Gebieten unterwegs.  Ahr , Eifel , Bergische, Lohmar , Naafbachtal. ....
Kommendes WE sind wir auf der CTF Dinslaken wenns Wetter passt.


----------



## Kingpin87 (3. März 2015)

Ist hier nochwas los?


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. März 2015)

Kingpin87 schrieb:


> Ist hier nochwas los?


Der Anfängertreff ist _kein_ Treff von Anfängern.


----------



## Kingpin87 (3. März 2015)

Sondern?


----------



## sun909 (3. März 2015)

Die nennen sich nur noch so und sind reichlich flott bergauf.

Bergab nicht ganz so technisch, bin aber lange nicht mit denen gefahren...

Der Hennefer-Treff passt da mE eher.

Grüsse


----------



## Kingpin87 (3. März 2015)

Ah ok. Dann weiß ich bescheid Dankeschön


----------



## maxxorange (4. März 2015)

Kingpin87 schrieb:


> Sondern?


Genau, schau mal rein
- Hennef und Umgebung z.B. "Touren über den Sieghöhenweg"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. März 2015)

Jemand mit Lust & Zeit für eine - wohl sonnige - Freitagnachmittagstour im 7GB?


----------



## LukasMai (6. März 2015)

gibt es im 7G eigentlich interessantere Abfahrten als z.B. den B-Berg Trail?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. März 2015)

... ja, einige Wege; Details dann gerne im Wald...

Morgen werde ich wohl um kurz nach 15 Uhr in Bonn abfahren ...


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2015)

Bitte Trailnamen rauseditieren!

Leute, die das nicht wissen müssen, lesen mit...

Und die Burg ist auch für das Gros nur fallbar (oder wird mit blockiertem HR zerritten  ), lieber persönlich bei Eignung zeigen 

Danke!


----------



## maxxorange (6. März 2015)

Hab's auch gelesen und bin verschwiegen
Viel Spaß Morgen


----------



## aceofspades (6. März 2015)

LukasMai schrieb:


> gibt es im 7G eigentlich interessantere Abfahrten als z.B. den Breibergetrail?



denke dass wir demnächst wieder unsere Dienstag Abend Runde starten - wenn du regelmässig dabei bist ,  kennst du in kurzer Zeit jeden Strauch


----------



## delphi1507 (6. März 2015)

Achtung http://trail-magazin.de/alle-infos-zum-revierguide-siebengebirge-am-7-8-maerz/


----------



## aceofspades (7. März 2015)

am WE sind wir eh nie im 7GB  - sind da unter der Woche oft genug 

dieses WE ist die CTF Dinslacken angesagt bei 20 grad Sonne cruising


----------



## luckylocke (7. März 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Achtung http://trail-magazin.de/alle-infos-zum-revierguide-siebengebirge-am-7-8-maerz/



Wieviel Eus wollen die denn für das Guiding?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (7. März 2015)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Wieviel Eus wollen die denn für das Guiding?



musst dann aber zu Fuss guiden


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. März 2015)

... habe die Läufer heute am Stenzelberg getroffen, waren alle ziemlich entspannt und haben mich angefeuert ...


----------



## aceofspades (8. März 2015)

heute ne entspannt CTF in Dieslackem  - 9 Mann hoch mit 8 Bikes ??? ein MTB-Tandem war auch dabei 
entspannte 72km Tour durchs Ruhrgebiet bei sagenhaftem Wetter  - ein guter Sonntag - top


----------



## aceofspades (9. März 2015)

Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch mit ner relaxten Tour - Wetter soll gut werden


----------



## maxxorange (9. März 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch mit ner relaxten Tour - Wetter soll gut werden



Was verstehst Du unter "relaxt" ???


----------



## maxxorange (9. März 2015)

Etwa so in meinem "Relaxstil" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2015)

Wann am Mittwoch? Vormittags wäre ich dabei....


----------



## aceofspades (9. März 2015)

@stefan : können wir gerne anpassen  - kannst gerne kommen

@delphi : nee wir fahren immer 18:00  Treffpunkt lange Bank T- Mobile Landgrabenweg


----------



## LukasMai (9. März 2015)

einige User bezeichnen die jüngere Truppe gerne als Enduro Chaoten.... dementsprechend lade ich zum Ausflug in den Trailpark Stromberg ein.
Wir fahren am 04.04. (je nach Wetterlage) in den Trailpark.


----------



## maxxorange (9. März 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> @stefan : können wir gerne anpassen  - kannst gerne kommen
> 
> @delphi : nee wir fahren immer 18:00  Treffpunkt lange Bank T- Mobile Landgrabenweg



Super!!!
Wenn ich es von Düsseldorf aus schaffe, bin ich pünktlich um 18 h a.d.l.B.
VG,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (9. März 2015)

LukasMai schrieb:


> einige User bezeichnen die jüngere Truppe gerne als Enduro Chaoten.... dementsprechend lade ich zum Ausflug in den Trailpark Stromberg ein.
> Wir fahren am 04.04. (je nach Wetterlage) in den Trailpark.



Ui, da ist Ostern, da habe ich Familienpflichten.
Danke für die Einladung, gerne ein anderes Mal,
VG,
Stefan


----------



## maxxorange (9. März 2015)

@LukasMai 
Mit Enduro kenn ich mich nich aus, bin mal Shopper gefahnfahnfahn


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. März 2015)

Shopper nennt man heutzutage die weiblichen Enduristi....über alle Hindernisse in Rekordgeschwindigkeit...die sind so schnell, da kannst du gar nicht hinterherschauen, so schnell ist die Schatulle leer.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. März 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> nee wir fahren immer 18:00  Treffpunkt lange Bank T- Mobile Landgrabenweg


Die genauen Koordinaten hätte ich gerne mal, bitte.


----------



## aceofspades (9. März 2015)

Ist doch klar

T-Mobile Campus Landgrabenweg Ecke Schiesbergweg  an der langen Bank

kann man nicht übersehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. März 2015)

Wo kann man da parken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2015)

Das wäre auch meine frage gewesen da ich meine freien tage wegen kranken Kind umplanen muss..


----------



## aceofspades (9. März 2015)

Parkplatz gegenüber oder Parkplätze am Strassenrand  - um die Uhrzeit kein Problem  - freie Auswahl


----------



## bondibeach (9. März 2015)

der Parkplatz von der Haltestelle ramersdorf ist direkt daneben ansonsten sind da auch einige Straßen mit Parkplätzen sicherlich wie fast überall


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. März 2015)

Ich schon wieder. Eben nochmal Termine gecheckt, diesen Mittwoch wird es leider doch nichts, zu knapp wegen beruflicher Verpflichtungen, aber nächste Woche ist vorgemerkt.


----------



## Nofearbiker (9. März 2015)

@aceofspades: Bin am Mittwoch mit dabei wenn der Wetterbericht hält was er verspricht aber nur wenn es Bergab nicht so technisch wird.


----------



## aceofspades (10. März 2015)

Ok - dann fahren wir eben nur Waldautobahn ;-)


----------



## snail (10. März 2015)

Wann wollt ihr starten? Musste leider schon wieder um 1830 zurück sein, da ich dann schon einen Termin habe!


----------



## maxxorange (10. März 2015)

@Trail Surfer 

Meine Rede war von einem motorisierten Rad mein Freund


----------



## bondibeach (10. März 2015)

snail schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr starten? Musste leider schon wieder um 1830 zurück sein, da ich dann schon einen Termin habe!



wir wollen um 16:30 starten am petersberg falls du dich uns anschließen willst. Das könnte vielleicht passen von der zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (10. März 2015)

16:30 am Bahnhof Königswinter und dann hoch auf den Petersberg


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. März 2015)

Gerne dabei; wollte dann auch gegen 18:30 (oder 19) Uhr zurück in Bonn sein ...


----------



## LukasMai (11. März 2015)

Sollte klappen, ist auch mein Ziel


----------



## aceofspades (11. März 2015)

Kleine Planänderung : unsere Truppe trifft sich 15:30 in Lohmar  - falls noch jemand Bock hat


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. März 2015)

@ACE: 15:30 Uhr => ihr Glücklichen!
@LukasMai: Bahnhof Königswinter = DB-Bahnhof!? (und nicht STR 66-Haltestelle!?)


----------



## LukasMai (11. März 2015)

Jupp DB Bahnhof Königswinter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2015)

bleibt es bei der 1800 Runde?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (11. März 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> @stefan : können wir gerne anpassen  - kannst gerne kommen
> 
> @delphi : nee wir fahren immer 18:00  Treffpunkt lange Bank T- Mobile Landgrabenweg



Steht das heute noch? 
Würde mich anschließen. Muss nur vom Venusberg aus einmal rüber


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2015)

Also ich würde fahren ob lange Bank, oder wenn eine Absage erfolgt, Venusberg wäre mir gleich...


----------



## aceofspades (11. März 2015)

Sorry Jungs  - hatte die Planänderung doch durchgegeben  -  hatten bei dem Wetter kurz beschlossen am Tag zu fahren .  Sind dann 4 Mann hoch in der Gegend  von Lohmar gefahren.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. März 2015)

Ja kein Problem  früher ging wegen kranken Kind bei mir leider nicht, so sind wir zu 2 am Venusberg gefahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. März 2015)

Geht "hier" morgen Nachmittag etwas? Ab 15.30 Uhr hätte ich Zeit und Lust auf eine Runde...
Edit: Um die Zeit geht es nun morgen ab Hennef.


----------



## aceofspades (12. März 2015)

also ich bin in der Schweiz auf Ski - Tour 
bin am Dienstag wieder am Start


----------



## LukasMai (15. März 2015)

Feierabendrunde am Venusberg. Treffpunkt ist der Kreisverkehr in Kessenich.

Start am Montag um 16:30 Uhr


----------



## jankr (16. März 2015)

LukasMai schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde am Venusberg. Treffpunkt ist der Kreisverkehr in Kessenich.
> 
> Start am Montag um 16:30 Uhr



Muss meine Sattelstütze noch reparieren aber das sollte ich bis dahin hinbekommen. Also dabei!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> also ich bin in der Schweiz auf Ski - Tour
> bin am Dienstag wieder am Start


 Nach-frag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (17. März 2015)

sorry - wir fahren heute  - muss dieses Tool jetzt wieder besser pflegen  - läuft leider recht viel auf Whatsapp


----------



## LukasMai (18. März 2015)

Heute gibt es wieder eine kurze Feierabendrunde am Venusberg. Treffpunk 16:45 Uhr am Bahnhof in Duisdorf und dann hoch zum Venusberg


----------



## jankr (19. März 2015)

Ist für das Wochenende was geplant?


----------



## aceofspades (19. März 2015)

Der größte Teil der Gruppe fährt in Windeck .
Ich habe aber eher vor das erste Drittel  des Rheinstegs zu fahren - start in Honnef , 3.5 std Rheinsteig, dann runter zum Rhein und nach hause rollen . Steht aber noch nicht ganz fest.


----------



## jankr (19. März 2015)

Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## All_mtn (19. März 2015)

Am Samstag wäre ich auch bei ner Tour dabei. 
Die Sache mit Windeck, wenn wir von der selben reden, ist am Sonntag.


----------



## aceofspades (19. März 2015)

Ja Windeck findet Sonntag  statt. Der Rheinsteig  auch  - Samstag  ist das Wetter  wohl zu schlecht.


----------



## aceofspades (19. März 2015)

Pascal ,  willst du Tier dann Samstag   und Sonntag   fahren	- hast dich ja schon für   Windeck angemeldet ??


----------



## All_mtn (19. März 2015)

Würde an beiden Tagen fahren, wenn das Wetter am Samstag allerdings nichts taugt dann nicht. Dann nur Sonntag Windeck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. März 2015)

Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine kleinere Tour am frühen Freitagnachmittag (Venusberg oder nördliches 7GB)?


----------



## jankr (19. März 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Jemand Lust & Zeit für eine kleinere Tour am frühen Freitagnachmittag (Venusberg oder nördliches 7GB)?


ja, gerne auch eine nicht ganz so kleine Tour. Wann kannst du denn starten?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. März 2015)

jankr schrieb:


> ja, gerne auch eine nicht ganz so kleine Tour. Wann kannst du denn starten?



Hi Jan, Start wird wohl so gegen 14 Uhr möglich sein; hängt vom Verlauf des Arbeitsvormittags ab ... ;-) . Muß dann wohl spätestens gegen 16:30 oder 17 Uhr wieder zurück sein. Hätte Lust auf 2-3 eher technische Passagen. Sollen wir morgen im Lauf des vormittags noch einmal Kontakt aufnehmen? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## jankr (19. März 2015)

hört sich gut an


----------



## All_mtn (20. März 2015)

Würde heute ab ca. 15Uhr jemand im 7GB fahren ?


----------



## jankr (20. März 2015)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Würde heute ab ca. 15Uhr jemand im 7GB fahren ?


ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (20. März 2015)

15 Uhr an der langen Bank ?


----------



## jankr (20. März 2015)

Geht 15:15 Uhr?


----------



## All_mtn (20. März 2015)

klar, passt sogar besser

dann bis 15:15 Uhr


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. März 2015)

... nicht dabei wg. Erkältung ...


----------



## aceofspades (20. März 2015)

Erkältung . ... dito


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. März 2015)

Ist morgen wieder ein Treffen zur gemeinsamen Runde an der langen Bank? Wenn ja, welche Uhrzeit? Danke!


----------



## Schuerfwunde (23. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ist morgen wieder ein Treffen zur gemeinsamen Runde an der langen Bank? Wenn ja, welche Uhrzeit? Danke!


Ich bin morgen 18:00 am Start. Wer noch?


----------



## aceofspades (23. März 2015)

Bin auch dabei - Bike wird mit eingepackt

PS  : war heute auch nicht schlecht - Nachtbiker auch noch getroffen -   und n Bier gabs dann auch noch


----------



## snail (23. März 2015)

Pack auch mal das Bike ein, mal schauen was das Wetter macht. Aber von nix kommt nix


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2015)

Sachen sind eingepackt, ich hoffe es klappt. Gestern durfte ich bis kurz vor 7 schaffe, ich melde mich also spätestens heut nachmittag um 5. Damit ihr Bescheid wisst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (24. März 2015)

Suppi


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2015)

Aktuell schaut es - leider - eher schlecht aus, noch ein Meeting um halb 5, nicht so ganz abzusehen das Ende...stay tuned...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2015)

Heute leider ohne mich, euch viel Spaß!


----------



## aceofspades (24. März 2015)

Coole Tour heute aber jetzt bin ich platt. Pasta wäre zum Mittagessen  doch besser gewesen als Gemüse   
top - hat Spass gemacht


----------



## aceofspades (24. März 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Heute leider ohne mich, euch viel Spaß!



Rene - dann das nächste mal - Saison ist ja noch jung


----------



## LukePC (25. März 2015)

Hi, wollte mich auch nochmal für die tolle - wenn auch anstrengende - Tour heute/gestern bedanken. 
Mehr Essen hätte bei mir auch nicht geschadet. 

Tempo und so hat ja gut gepasst und ich denke ich fahre demnächst mal wieder mit euch


----------



## berghochbremser (25. März 2015)

Moin, 
wir fahren heute um 16:30 Uhr eine lockere Runde. Treffen - lange Bank.


----------



## aceofspades (25. März 2015)

Bin jetzt  erstmal  raus für ne Woche.
Fahre am Samstag  in den Skiurlaub und bin dann am Oster-Sonntag zurück  .

Viel Spass euch - ride on


----------



## moses3k (27. März 2015)

Wollte morgen früh gegen 10:00 ne kurze Trainingsrunde fahren. Betonung auf "kurz" und "Training". Also keine 3-4 h Tour, eher 1,5-2  Jemand Lust, sich anzuschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (10. April 2015)

Wieso ist hier eigentlich alles ausgestorben obwohl das Wetter grade dermaßen geil ist ???


----------



## LukePC (10. April 2015)

Das frage ich mich auch gerade. Ich hätte Lust heute oder am Wochenende eine Tour zu fahren. Bin da zeitlich flexibel - wenn ich rechtzeitig Bescheid weiß.


----------



## Boldwing (10. April 2015)

Würde auch gerne am Wochenende Fahren gehen, am liebsten am Samstag - aber da soll es ja leider regnen ...


----------



## jankr (14. April 2015)

Hey,
besten Dank für all die Touren. Hat immer Spaß gemacht! Ich bin nach Frankfurt gezogen und werde nun den Taunus unsicher machen. Falls ihr mal eine Tour bei Frankfurt und Umgebung plant sagt Bescheid.
Beste Grüße,
Jan


----------



## aceofspades (14. April 2015)

Ciou Jan  - schade dass nun weg bist.
Wenn du dein neues Revier erkundet hast dann kannst du uns gerne mal den Guide machen.  Weisst ja wir sind immer auf der Suche nach was Neuem.

Alles Gute und guten Start in der neuen Heimat


----------



## Luanna (22. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen! Wäre jemand bei einer technisch anspruchslosen Anfängerrunde dabei? Möchte den Wiedereinstieg wagen LG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (22. April 2015)

ich kann mich anbieten ^^ - muss nach dem Winter selbst erst wieder reinkommen  - wann wolltest du fahren ?


----------



## Luanna (22. April 2015)

Wie wäre es mit 18.00uhr lange bank?


----------



## Boldwing (22. April 2015)

heute ? - dachte eher an morgen


----------



## Luanna (22. April 2015)

Mm, morgen geht erst ab acht, aber Freitag kann ich ab fünf.


----------



## BN_Nik (22. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre schon seit einiger Zeit alleine durch die Bonner Wälder und würde mich eurer Gruppe auch gerne mal anschließen. Macht einfach mehr Spass, außerdem kann ich bestimmt noch einiges lernen ;-)
Ich habe den Thread nun abonniert und würde mich bei nächster Gelegenheit einfach mal einklinken. Viele grüße, Dominik


----------



## mig23 (23. April 2015)

Dito. Wäre auch Anfänger und würde mich auch gern einklinken. Fahre bis jetzt alleine durch den Kottenforst und 1-2 mal im 7G. Freitag wäre bei mir meistens möglich (ab ca. 14:00/15:00), unter der Woche isses ja abends bis 20:30 oder 21:00 hell. Da ließen sich 2h locker fahren.


----------



## Boldwing (23. April 2015)

Alle die Interesse haben. Luanna und ich treffen uns am Fr. um 18:00 an der langen Bank bei der Telekom.  Bringt zur Sicherheit eure Beleuchtung mit, falls wir was länger fahren


----------



## Schuerfwunde (27. April 2015)

Da es morgen einigermaßen trocken bleiben soll, spricht nix gegen eine kleine Dienstagsrunde. Wer sich aufraffen kann... Start wie immer 18:00 an der langen Bank


----------



## Luanna (28. April 2015)

Bei mir geht es heute leider nicht:-/ Möchte jemand vielleicht Mittwoch oder Donnerstag fahren?


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2015)

Ich würde Donnerstag fahren können am liebsten  Vormittags, zumindest möglichst früh... 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luanna (28. April 2015)

Schade, kann erst später ab 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## thommy88 (28. April 2015)

@delphi1507 

wann willst du den am Donnerstag fahren? ich habe am donnerstag frei und überlege ne runde zu fahren.

gruß,
thomas


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2015)

Hallo Thomas, gerne Vormittags, zeitlich bin ich flexibel, muss spätestens gegen 1500 zurück sein, hatte nen Termin fast verschwitzt... 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2015)

Jemand morgen auf zwei Laufrädern unterwegs? Bitte Bescheid.


----------



## aceofspades (4. Mai 2015)

hier ein paar Bilder aus unserem Urlaub in Südtirol in Tramin. Traminerhof ist ein geniales Biker-Hotel in dem alles passt. Unterkunft und Essen sind nur genial. Wetter hätte etwas besser sein können - aber wir haben noch 5 von 6 geplanten Biketage hinbekommen - gerne wieder


----------



## aceofspades (4. Mai 2015)

Next ride ins 7GB morgen 18:00an der Bank - ride on


----------



## snail (4. Mai 2015)

Dabei


----------



## Schuerfwunde (4. Mai 2015)

Dabei


----------



## kurvenkratzer (4. Mai 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Next ride ins 7GB morgen 18:00an der Bank - ride on


bin gerne auch dabei, wenn die Staus es zulassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasMai (5. Mai 2015)

Montag den 11.05. gehts in den Bikepark Winterberg! Hat Jemand aus Bonn Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Luanna (5. Mai 2015)

Heute gerne auch dabei!


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
mein Name ist Michael. Ich würde mich gerne eurer Gruppe anschließen, die Nachtbiker waren dann doch was zu schnell für mich ;-)

Gruß


----------



## kurvenkratzer (5. Mai 2015)

konnte heute leider nicht teilnehmen.
Morgen, Mi 6.5. gegen 18h Eingang Nachtigallental trotz bescheidener Wettervorhersage?
Ist mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Luanna (5. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank an alle für die schöne Tour heute!
Hatte zu Hause doch noch die 1003hm auf dem Tacho
Bis demnächst!


----------



## aceofspades (5. Mai 2015)

Luanna schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle für die schöne Tour heute!
> Hatte zu Hause doch noch die 1003hm auf dem Tacho
> Bis demnächst!



Dank zurück - war schön dass du mal wieder dabei warst  - bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (5. Mai 2015)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> konnte heute leider nicht teilnehmen.
> Morgen, Mi 6.5. gegen 18h Eingang Nachtigallental trotz bescheidener Wettervorhersage?
> Ist mein Vorschlag.


Hi Wolfgang - ich fahre erst Do wieder  - da soll auch das Wetter richtig schön werden

Gruss


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (5. Mai 2015)

Dafür hat sich die Mühe doch gelohnt ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (6. Mai 2015)

Wie schauts morgen mit ner kleinen Runde aus  - Wetter soll passen  - ich pack das Bike mal ein


----------



## snail (6. Mai 2015)

Bringe mein Bike auch mit, wäre bei der einer Runde dabei!


----------



## CRacing (7. Mai 2015)

Hi,
ich habe auch Interesse mal ein paar von euch kennen zu lernen. Habe bike und Klamotten eingepackt. Muss bis ca. 16:30 arbeiten, wollte dann gerne ne Runde drehen. Ist für heute was geplant? Wo und wann?

Chris


----------



## aceofspades (7. Mai 2015)

Gerne  - 18:00 Landgrabenweg Ecke  Schiessbergweg an der langen Bank


----------



## CRacing (7. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Info. Allerdings ist 18uhr schon etwas spät. Da müsste ich über ne Stunde überbrücken.


----------



## mig23 (7. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht es denn morgen Nachmittag aus? Wetter scheint zu passen. Wollte am frühen Nachmittag gegen 14 Uhr starten. Bin allerdings wirklich Anfänger!


----------



## Luanna (7. Mai 2015)

Bin heute auch dabei!


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (7. Mai 2015)

Heute nicht dabei, werde aufgrund der Staus aus Köln raus 18:00 nicht schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (7. Mai 2015)

unsere kurze Tour ist irgendwie   immer länger geworden - zum Schluss   waren es dann etwas über  4Std
hat richtig Spass gemacht 
Hat jemand   die Daten ?


----------



## snail (7. Mai 2015)

Laut meinem Tracker 1200hm und 40km


----------



## CRacing (8. Mai 2015)

Und das nennt sich dann Anfängertreff?  Respekt! ;-)


----------



## snail (8. Mai 2015)

CRacing schrieb:


> Und das nennt sich dann Anfängertreff?  Respekt! ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (8. Mai 2015)

CRacing schrieb:


> Und das nennt sich dann Anfängertreff?  Respekt! ;-)



ich dachte das hätte sich herumgesprochen  - wir sind nicht wirklich Anfänger  - das waren wir mal vor 4 Jahren


----------



## CRacing (8. Mai 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> ich dachte das hätte sich herumgesprochen  - wir sind nicht wirklich Anfänger  - das waren wir mal vor 4 Jahren


 Ich bin ja noch neu hier und habe die vorherigen 180 Seiten nicht gelesen  Aber gut zu wissen für die Zukunft. Wenn es zeitlich mal passt bin ich dabei und gebe alles


----------



## aceofspades (10. Mai 2015)

heute bei geilem Sommerwetter ne nette CC Tour um die Wahnbachtalsperre gemacht.
60km / 1400hm gefressen  - hauptsache km gemacht


----------



## kurvenkratzer (11. Mai 2015)

angesichts des guten Wetters schlage ich ein Treffen zwischen 17-17h30 vor:
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15341


----------



## CRacing (11. Mai 2015)

Schade, dass ist jetzt zu kurzfristig. Einen Tag vor ner Tour wäre super, dann kann ich auch das bike und die Klamotten ins Auto laden, um nach der Arbeit direkt zum Start zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (11. Mai 2015)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> angesichts des guten Wetters schlage ich ein Treffen zwischen 17-17h30 vor:
> http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15341


Hi Wolfang  - bin heute mit dem Tracking-Rad in der Firma ,  da Auto in der Werkstatt.
Somit geht bei mir heute nix.
Morgen dann wieder auf unserer regulären Di Runde dabei


----------



## CRacing (11. Mai 2015)

Was steht denn Dienstags für eine Runde "regulär" an? Also wann wie viel km/hm etc?


----------



## aceofspades (11. Mai 2015)

Unsere Feierabend Runde hat in der Regel so 30..40km bei 800...1000hm.
geht immer so von 18:00 bis 21:00 ..21:30

je nachdem wie gerade so läuft - manchmal gibs auch noch n Bier


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Mai 2015)

Fährt jemand am Feiertag? Morgen leider keine Zeit, schade.


----------



## aceofspades (11. Mai 2015)

Klar  - Donnerstag geht auf jeden Fall was  - Ziel ist noch nicht klar  - vielleicht  Eifel  - alles noch offen


----------



## aceofspades (12. Mai 2015)

Heute noch jemand dabei - bis jetzt sind wir 3 sicher , 1 überlegt noch  - 18:00 an der langen Bank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (12. Mai 2015)

Dabei wenn ich beim Arzttermin rechtzeitig durch bin


----------



## CRacing (12. Mai 2015)

Leider nein. Es macht noch keinen Sinn mit dem Gips (Skidaumen, 5. Woche). Aber sobald das leidige Thema durch ist, fahre ich gerne mit!


----------



## aceofspades (13. Mai 2015)

Wir fahren morgen Donnerstag an die Ahr  - Strecke steht noch nicht ganz fest - start so 11:00 in der Gegend von Ahrweiler  - Details kommen noch

falls sich nich jemand anschließen  möchte ?!


----------



## bansaiman (13. Mai 2015)

Moin! 

Fährt jemand morgen trotz Vatertags nach Stromberg oder Bad Ems o.ä.und hätte noch nen Platz frei?  
Schreibt mir gerne via PN

Schöne Grüße


----------



## aceofspades (14. Mai 2015)

Heute ist die Gruppe dann immer kleiner geworden - am Ende sind dann Carsten und ich dann schiesslich in einer 2 Mann Gruppe los in das Sahrbachtal. War richtig schön - anstrengend aber schön - jede Menge bergauf und dann aber wieder auf überwiegend Flowtrails wieder runter. Sahrbachtal lohnt wirklich - der Flow ist garantiert 
Zum Schluss ist mir dann noch das Wasser ausgegangen - na dann haben wir eben n Bier auf dem Campingplatz getrunken 
AN alle Daheimgebliebenen : habt was verpasst


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Mai 2015)

Hört sich gut an. Wir haben heute auch zu zweit gerockt, zwar nur die Todestrails, aber immerhin. Sahrbachtal, da hatte mich Carsten auch schon mal angeschrieben und es steht doch recht weit oben auf meiner Agenda. Also, dann bei hoffentlich nächster Gelegenheit, auffi...

Wenn du einen Vorschlag/Idee für kommenden Sonntag hast, bitte B-scheid.


----------



## aceofspades (14. Mai 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Wir haben heute auch zu zweit gerockt, zwar nur die Todestrails, aber immerhin. Sahrbachtal, da hatte mich Carsten auch schon mal angeschrieben und es steht doch recht weit oben auf meiner Agenda. Also, dann bei hoffentlich nächster Gelegenheit, auffi...
> 
> Wenn du einen Vorschlag/Idee für kommenden Sonntag hast, bitte B-scheid.




Todestrails ??? gibt es mehrere ?? kenne nur einen . Vielleicht kannst du mir ja noch etwas Neues zeigen 
Sonntag vielleicht Eifel - wollte mal wieder meine Lieblings-Eifel-tour machen - aber da muss es trocken sein sonst macht das Ding keine Spass - aber Wetter sieht ja gar nicht schlecht aus - mal sehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Mai 2015)

Lieblingseifeltour? Erzähl mir mehr, dann erzähl ich dir auch mehr in der Ecke von Nid aneggen?


----------



## aceofspades (15. Mai 2015)

Nee - ist in der Nähe von Monschau 55km bei knapp 1000hm  - viel schöne Trails - Wurzeln - Felsen und feine Eifel - Landschaft.
Wenn s Wetter hält werd ich wohl angehen


----------



## snail (15. Mai 2015)

@Gerd: Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber leider gings nicht, fxxx Erkältung, dieses Jahr habe ich die Seuche damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (15. Mai 2015)

Viele Grüße aus Süddeutschland bei Ludwigsburg! 
Habe mal ein paar Locals hir angepingt, mit denen ich hier gerne mal um den Stromberg biken möchte...Bike ist geputzt und Sonne scheint => morgen gehts lossss


----------



## aceofspades (15. Mai 2015)

Na dann viel Spass in der alten Heimat


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (19. Mai 2015)

Heute abend Runde?


----------



## aceofspades (19. Mai 2015)

Wir fahren  - muss die Anderen mal wieder puschen mal wieder öfter ins Forum uu schaunen - schie... whatsApp


----------



## aceofspades (21. Mai 2015)

Bike dabei  - Wetter past  - dann steht ja ner Tour heute abend nix mehr entgegen.
Nach der relaxten Dienstag-Runde darfs auch gerne etwas mehr sein


----------



## aceofspades (21. Mai 2015)

War wieder alright heute  - zum erstenmal dieses Jahr den Todestrail gefahren  - ist doch immer wieder nett das Teil  - und wir sind zum erstenmal noch bei Tageslicht   (21:20) nach Hause gekommen	

dann mal Kräfte sammeln  für die Samstag  Tour


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2015)

Ich finde ja, das Drachenflugschanze bissl mehr Eggs fordert um straight und ohne Absetzen runter zu kommen, aber nett ist der TT schon.


----------



## aceofspades (21. Mai 2015)

Ich denke du meinst den TT an der Wahnbachtalsperre  - ich hab vom TT im 7GB gesprochen  - unter der Woche fahren wir im 7GB - aber hast schon recht  - Eier brauchst für  beide nicht  - machen aber trotzdem  Spass


----------



## Nofearbiker (22. Mai 2015)

@Trail Surfer welche Seite meinst du den beider Drachenflugschanze, links oder rechts runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Mai 2015)

Nofearbiker schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer welche Seite meinst du den beider Drachenflugschanze, links oder rechts runter?


Die dickeren immer linkserum.


----------



## Nofearbiker (22. Mai 2015)

Jo links ist schon nicht ohne und ohne Hinterrad umsetzten ( was ich ja nicht kann, Anfänger halt  ) würde ich sagen ist es nicht schaffbar ohne ab zu setzen.


----------



## aceofspades (23. Mai 2015)

waren heute in einer 5er Gruppe im Wiedtal. Klasse Runde mit jeder Menge Flowtrails - einige Spitzkehren waren auch dabei, rauf wie runter. Hat mir richtig gut gefallen - der Flow-Anteil hat gepasst.
Am Ende zeigt mein Tacho 54km/1700hm.
Morgen mach ich Schrauber-Tag - freu mich dann auch Montag auf die Eifel - hoffentlich passt das Wetter


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (23. Mai 2015)

Wann und wo soll die Montagstour in der Eifel starten?


----------



## aceofspades (24. Mai 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Wann und wo soll die Montagstour in der Eifel starten?


Wir fahren in Nideggen 11:00  -  nur wenns nicht regnet


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Mai 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wir fahren in Nideggen 11:00  -  nur wenns nicht regnet


Danke für die Info - war heute mit den Jungen Wilden im 7GB und werde morgen pausieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (24. Mai 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> waren heute in einer 5er Gruppe im Wiedtal. Klasse Runde mit jeder Menge Flowtrails - einige Spitzkehren waren auch dabei, rauf wie runter. Hat mir richtig gut gefallen - der Flow-Anteil hat gepasst.
> Am Ende zeigt mein Tacho 54km/1700hm.
> Morgen mach ich Schrauber-Tag - freu mich dann auch Montag auf die Eifel - hoffentlich passt das Wetter


Auf dem Bild wo ich den Daumen hoch halte sieht man schon wie der Hinterreifen die Luft verliert....Auflagefläche wie beim Fatbike 

Schönes Giant übrigens


----------



## All_mtn (24. Mai 2015)

Hier noch ein bebilderter Gruß aus Essen Kettwig...sind dort heute zu 2. ne Tour gefahren (42km 850hm).
Der erste teil der Tour bestand überwiegend aus Schotterwegen und kleinen Trails. Der Schluss war dann jedoch das Sahnestück der Tour. Angefangen mit dem Dornröschen Trail, der überwiegend flowig mit ein paar Wurzelfeldern daher kommt und endend mit einem Flowtrail der kleine und große Kicker beinhaltete. Wäre was für schweres Gerät gewesen aber auch mit einem Touren- / All-Mountain Fully hatte man dort echt Spaß, da man alle Kicker umfahren und so manch kleineren mitnehmen konnte. Des Weiteren gab es geshapte Anlieger und etwas steilere Passagen. Ein echter Top Trailm, geschätzte länge 2km.


----------



## aceofspades (25. Mai 2015)

Waren heute 5 mann/frau hoch in Nideggen und haben dem Regen ein Schnippchen geschlagen. Dauerregen auf der Autobahn - Tour dann regenfrei - kaum im Café gesessen hat es wieder geschüttet 
Alles richtig gemacht und dabei ist auch noch ne richtig tolle Tour dabei heraus gesprungen - hat Spass gemacht


----------



## snail (25. Mai 2015)

Sehr schöne Tour, in der Tat haben dem Regen ein Schnippchen geschlagen und lecker Kuchen gab's auch


----------



## Beach90 (26. Mai 2015)

Wer kennt diesen Mann? Er redet immer von sich als 'Anfänger'


----------



## Nofearbiker (26. Mai 2015)

Eh verrate nicht alles, die Leute schreiben hier das wir bergab technisch nicht so gut sind.
Aber war eine tolle Runde heute und zeitlich (reine Fahrzeit) war das schon ziemlich zügig.


----------



## aceofspades (27. Mai 2015)

Nofearbiker schrieb:


> Eh verrate nicht alles, die Leute schreiben hier das wir bergab technisch nicht so gut sind.
> Aber war eine tolle Runde heute und zeitlich (reine Fahrzeit) war das schon ziemlich zügig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390234


Bohh eyy - die Stelle kenn ich  - da fehlen mir die Eier


----------



## GB5 (27. Mai 2015)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Wer kennt diesen Mann? Er redet immer von sich als 'Anfänger'



Ja wir sind halt noch Fahranfänger und steigern uns langsam...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Mai 2015)

Ist da vielleicht ein neuer Threadname fällig, z.B. "Nichtmehranfängetreff mit Kondition und Technik" oder so?


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2015)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Wer kennt diesen Mann? Er redet immer von sich als 'Anfänger'



Schade, dass ihr hier zu den Leuten gehört, die die Kurven schnippeln und Kreuz-und-Quer-Linien aufmachen... 

Aussen rum gehört dass. 

Der Ort ist leider recht empfindlich, was so etwas betrifft. Die "Rutsche" im Vordergrund ist auch blockierenden HR zu verdanken.

Viel Spaß weiterhin auf euren Touren und schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (27. Mai 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schade, dass ihr hier zu den Leuten gehört, die die Kurven schnippeln und Kreuz-und-Quer-Linien aufmachen...
> 
> Aussen rum gehört dass.
> 
> ...


Hallo Sun,

als selbst ausgebildeter DIMB-Trailscout kann ich dir versichern, dass der Fahrer auf dem Bild nicht das HR blockiert hat, da er in der Lage ist, die Bremse 'umweltgerecht' schleifen zu lassen. Und mit geschlossener HR-Bremse durchsilden ist eh auf keinem Trail angesagt!

LG Max


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2015)

Sorry, 
dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt:

Die obere Kurve schneidet er. Der normale (und sehr anspruchsvolle) Weg geht außen rum.

Der Abkürzungsweg scheint neu zu sein. Leider wird in der Gegend dort -sehr problematisch, das Naturschutzgebiet mit per Satzung ausdrücklichem MTB-Verbot-das in letzter Zeit häufig praktiziert...

grüße!


----------



## Beach90 (27. Mai 2015)

Okay,
also nochmal ganz kurz zum Thema Kurve:
1) Er rollt auf beiden Bildern die Steinkante ab. Er baut keine neue Linie ins Moos, weil er mit seinem engen Radstand die Linie so tatsächlich fahren kann.
2) Die Mitte (über die Kante) ist für den Fahrer die deutlich sichere Variante. Die Spuren von abgeschmierten Bikern in dieser und nach der nächsten Kurve sprachen ihre ganz eigene Sprache. Da verzichte ich gerne auf die schwerere Variante.

Würdest du auf den DIMB-Touren diesen Trail generell meiden?
Allseits gute Fahrt,
Max


----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2015)

Hi Max,
ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei 

Ich meine das untere Bild, hier sieht es so aus, als ob er die Kurve schneidet.

Offiziell ist dort Naturschutzgebiet mit per Satzung vorgesehenem MTB-Verbot, von daher würde ich es weder als gewerblicher Anbieter als Tour noch als DIMB-Tour ausschreiben, Stichwort Haftung und grobe Fahrlässigkeit...

Schönen Gruß und um es nochmal klarzustellen, das ist nicht böse gemeint.
Carsten


----------



## Nofearbiker (27. Mai 2015)

Hi Max, laß gut sein Sun909 ist eh der bessere Fahrer darum wiedersprechen wir erst gar nicht. Wir sind ja nur Anfänger daher ist es schon ok das wir technisch nicht so gut sind wie andere.
Und wir wissen ja wie es auf den Trails in Wirklichkeit bei uns zu geht.


----------



## aceofspades (27. Mai 2015)

In unserem Treff sind KEINE Leute dabei die das Hinterrad schleifen lassen  - noch haben wir Angstbremser dabei. Wir achten auf gute Manieren und fahren technisch sauber die Trails ab und achten darauf keine Schäden zu verursachen.

Ansonsten können wir auf Kommentare von Oberlehrern gerne verzichten.

Wir sind selber schon gross und wissen wie man sich benimmt.

Es nervt ! !!!!!


----------



## aceofspades (27. Mai 2015)

PS  : mal wieder zur Sache

komme gerade aus der Wahnerheide zurück . 
Hab mal etwas Explore gemacht und hab n geilen Flowtrail gefunden  - kann man mit richtig Spass rocken  - kann ich euch mal bei Gelegenheit  zeigen.


----------



## Nofearbiker (27. Mai 2015)

Was ist denn los? Heute alle heimlich Kondition am bolzen 
Pascal am HCM du in der WH und Marc ist auch scheinbar unterwegs.
Trainiert ihr schon für Süd Tirol? Da muß ich mich wohl warm anziehen
Ja gerne Gerd musst du mir mal zeigen bin immer gerne dabei wenn es zeitlich passt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Mai 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> PS  : mal wieder zur Sache
> 
> komme gerade aus der Wahnerheide zurück .
> Hab mal etwas Explore gemacht und hab n geilen Flowtrail gefunden  - kann man mit richtig Spass rocken  - kann ich euch mal bei Gelegenheit  zeigen.


Bitte in die engeren Kurven Schnitt-Blumen legen, wünsche euch weiterhin Trail-Peace und Flow-erPower


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. Mai 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> In unserem Treff sind KEINE Leute dabei die das Hinterrad schleifen lassen  - noch haben wir Angstbremser dabei. Wir achten auf gute Manieren und fahren technisch sauber die Trails ab und achten darauf keine Schäden zu verursachen.
> 
> Ansonsten können wir auf Kommentare von Oberlehrern gerne verzichten.
> 
> ...



War eigentlich deutlich hervorgehoben, dass euch hier keiner an den Karren pissen will.

Aber stelle gerne nochmal klar, dass ich NICHT euch mit blockierendem HR meinte...

Wenn du auf dem aber auf dem Beleidigungs-Level spielen willst, kannst du das auch gerne machen, viel Spaß dabei.

Und nofearbiker: Eigentlich sind immer wieder Leute zwischen den verschiedenen Treffs hin und her gewechselt und man hat sich gut verstanden. Was du jetzt hier für einen Aufriss machst, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Trotzdem schönen Gruß


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Mai 2015)

Klassisches Kommunikationsproblem, mit nur Text ohne Face-to-Face. Vermeidungsstrategien das nächste Mal vorher durchdenken sollte helfen.


----------



## Nofearbiker (27. Mai 2015)

Fährt eigentlich Morgen jemand?


----------



## aceofspades (27. Mai 2015)

Ich pack das Bike mal ein - wenn es geht bin ich gern dabei


----------



## snail (28. Mai 2015)

Habe alles dabei


----------



## windsurfenXXL (28. Mai 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> War eigentlich deutlich hervorgehoben, dass euch hier keiner an den Karren pissen will.
> 
> Aber stelle gerne nochmal klar, dass ich NICHT euch mit blockierendem HR meinte...
> 
> ...



Hallo Sun und alle,

wie Trailsurfer schon angedeutet hat, ist das hier bestimmt ein Kommunikationsproblem und wir MTBler sollten uns bitte hier nicht so untereinander kritisieren. 
Ich war nicht am WE dabei und weiß aber, dass die Jungs echt ordentlich fahren (wie übrigens die meisten Mädels und Jungs), vielleicht sollte man nicht einfach spontan solch eine Kritik in ein "anderen Thread" posten, war ggfs. nicht sooo diplomatisch :-/

Natürlich werden wir auch weiterhin uns respektieren und zusehen, dass wir uns immer wieder erst an die eigene Nase fassen, denn da gibt es immer noch Verbesserungspotential (zumindest bei mir).

Herzliche Grüße und würde gern nochmal bei euch mitfahren!
Bis dahin und bleib heile
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (31. Mai 2015)

Nachdem sich schon die ganze Meute am Samstag in Windeck ausgepowert hat (absolut Sinn frei  ), mussten Carsten und ich mal wieder alleine losziehen. Waren im Ahrtal und haben ne schöne aber anstrengende Tour 40km/1600hm abgeritten.
Carsten hatte ne Tour zusammengestellt in der wir alle Spitzkehren der Gegend abgesurft haben - kann mir nicht vorstellen dass wir noch eine ausgelassen haben. Carsten hat das Ding mit dem Hinterradversetzten richtig gut raus - ich musste dagegen etwas öfter den Tragemodus aktivieren  - waren schon ein paar ganz fiese Dinger dabei. Bin jetzt platt und ess erst mal ne Pizza 

PS: Danke dem Guide


----------



## snail (31. Mai 2015)

Würde nicht sagen, das wir ohne Sinn und Verstand herum gefahren sind, hat nur eine Ausprägung von "Sinn" gehabt . 50km und 1450hm sind auch nicht ohne, daher ausgepowert passt bei mir leider :-(
-> Guten Hunger!


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Mai 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Ist da vielleicht ein neuer Threadname fällig, z.B. "Nichtmehranfängetreff mit Kondition und Technik" oder so?


Oder etwas in der Art wie z.B. "Die Konferenz der (Tret-)Tiere"


----------



## snail (31. Mai 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Oder etwas in der Art wie z.B. "Die Konferenz der (Tret-)Tiere"


Man entwickelt sich weiter auch als Anfänger.   zu mindestens ist das meine Einschätzung hier!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Juni 2015)

snail schrieb:


> Man entwickelt sich weiter auch als Anfänger.   zu mindestens ist das meine Einschätzung hier!



Gut, dann ist das vielleicht der neue Name: "Weiterentwicklertreff"?


----------



## aceofspades (1. Juni 2015)

Morgen Dienstag , geiles Wetter , ne Feierabenrunde ist da doch Pflicht 
18:00 an der Bank


----------



## snail (1. Juni 2015)

Denke ich auch, bin dabei


----------



## GoldMTB (1. Juni 2015)

Gerne,  aber welche Bank?
MfG


----------



## aceofspades (1. Juni 2015)

Landgrabenweg  Ecke  Schiessbergweg   - die Bank ist nicht zu übersehen


----------



## GoldMTB (2. Juni 2015)

Danke, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atzenpogo (2. Juni 2015)

Wolle eigentlich auch mal wieder mit, konnte mich im Regen heute Morgen aber nicht durchringen, das bike in den Kofferram zu packen..


----------



## aceofspades (2. Juni 2015)

Wiso regnet doch gar nicht mehr


----------



## Atzenpogo (2. Juni 2015)

stimmt. Jetzt ists zu spät..


----------



## aceofspades (2. Juni 2015)

nur die Harten kommen  in den  Garten


----------



## bansaiman (2. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand morgen zufällig schon frei und Bock irgendwo hinzufahren? Stromberg Bad Endbach, Bad Ems oder Winterberg?


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juni 2015)

Bin heute alleine losgezogen und habe bei dem Prachtwetter meine Lieblings-Eifel-Tour gemacht. War um 11:00 in Monschau und bins dann angegangen - wie immer wenn ich alleine bin viel zu schnell - am Ende bin ich dann ohne Wasser (mal wieder) gerade mal so wieder zu Auto gekommen.
60km / 1400hm Spass pur. Jede Menge verspielte, technische Trails , Wurzelpassagen, Felsverblockung jede Menge , der Flowateil hat auch gestimmt - und wenn man die Augen aufmacht - nur wunderschöne Landschaft der Eifel und Venn. Anstrengend war schon -bin jetzt platt wie ne Flunder - aber ist ne richtig geile CC Tour- werde ich dieses Jahr bestimmt nochmals angehen.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (4. Juni 2015)

Sehr cool Gerd


----------



## All_mtn (5. Juni 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Bin heute alleine losgezogen und habe bei dem Prachtwetter meine Lieblings-Eifel-Tour gemacht. War um 11:00 in Monschau und bins dann angegangen - wie immer wenn ich alleine bin viel zu schnell - am Ende bin ich dann ohne Wasser (mal wieder) gerade mal so wieder zu Auto gekommen.
> 60km / 1400hm Spass pur. Jede Menge verspielte, technische Trails , Wurzelpassagen, Felsverblockung jede Menge , der Flowateil hat auch gestimmt - und wenn man die Augen aufmacht - nur wunderschöne Landschaft der Eifel und Venn. Anstrengend war schon -bin jetzt platt wie ne Flunder - aber ist ne richtig geile CC Tour- werde ich dieses Jahr bestimmt nochmals angehen.


Sieht top aus ! Beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei


----------



## All_mtn (7. Juni 2015)

Gestern waren wir kurzentschlossen zu zweit zum gestern eröffneten Trailpark in Winterberg gefahren.
Der Trailpark ist nicht mit dem gegenüberliegenden Bikepark zu verwechseln.
Direkt vom Parkplatz gehts kurz zur Übersichtskarte und dann hat man die Wahl aus diversen Trails von "L" wie Leicht über "M" bis "S" wie schwer.
Persönlich haben mir die Trails aus allen Kategorien gefallen. Die schweren Trails, also S machen sich meist lediglich durch etwas steilere Abfahrten bemerkbar. Zu 90% handelt es sich bei allen Trails um flowige XC Trails, ab und an ein paar Wurzeln kurze senken  Anlieger und kleine Kicker lassen schon viel Trailspaß aufkommen. Alles in allem ist man mit einem XC Bike bis All Mountain, maximal Enduro am besten aufgehoben. Treten muss man meist um auf Speed zu kommen. 
Bei der Abfahrt vom Poppenberg handelt es sich jedoch um eine Flowmaschiene. Steht man am Eingang des Trails vermutet man nicht viel, doch dann erscheinen große Anlieger Kurven und kleine Bodenwellen und ohne in die Pedale zu treten entwickelt das Bike sehr schnell Speed. Wir sind die Abfahrt ca. 4-5 mal gefahren. Ab der roten Kategorie "M" hat man den meisten Flow auf dem Trail.
Ergänzt wird der Trailpark durch schöne Landschaft inmitten des Skigebiets. Abgerundet wird der Trailspaß durch Hütten ohne Ende, ein kühles Weizen oder was zu Essen bekommt man gefühlt nach fast jeder Abfahrt. 
Wir sind um ca. 13 Uhr vor Ort los und waren um ca. 20 Uhr wieder am Auto. Hätten aber locker noch mehr fahren können. Eine frühe Anreise lohnt also. Im Vergleich zum Flowtrail Stromberg oder Bad Endbach etc. stellt der Trailpark in meinen Augen ein anderes Konzept dae bei welchem der Fokus eher auf Trailriding mit Tourencharackter liegt.

Am Ende des Tages sind wir ca. 25km gefahren. Die hm liegen mir leider nicht vor. Ich schätze jedoch dass es ca. 800hm waren.

Eine Karte des Parks gibts hier http://www.trailpark-winterberg.de/
Wie mir zu Ohren gekommen ist soll der Park noch erweitert werden, doch das ist nichts offizieles. Potential gibt es dazu auf jeden Fall.
Lediglich die Ausschilderung könnte besser sein, manche Trails musste man trotz Karte suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (7. Juni 2015)

Photo Addon


----------



## aceofspades (8. Juni 2015)

Morgen ne schöne Rnde bei dem Prachtwetter ?
18:00 Bank


----------



## klee84 (8. Juni 2015)

ich wäre morgen dabei


----------



## klee84 (8. Juni 2015)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Gestern waren wir kurzentschlossen zu zweit zum gestern eröffneten Trailpark in Winterberg gefahren.
> Der Trailpark ist nicht mit dem gegenüberliegenden Bikepark zu verwechseln..



Das sieht ja sehr sehr gut aus!!! Selten auch ein Schild mit "Wandern verboten" gesehen ))) beim nächsten Mal wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## Atzenpogo (8. Juni 2015)

Morgen bin ich dabei


----------



## klee84 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich komme morgen erst um 17.50Uhr von der Arbeit weg und versuche rechtzeitig mitm Rad (aus Plittersdorf) an der Bank zu sein (falls nicht, könntet ihr dann 5min warten?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (8. Juni 2015)

klar kein Ding  - dann sagen wir doch gleich 18:15 -
ist ja lange genug hell


----------



## MartinHausB (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt, würde ich mal bei Euch mitfahren. 
Bis gleich,
Martin

P.S.: Ich hoffe, ich finde die Bank.


----------



## Raimund_G (11. Juni 2015)

moin moin, fährt bei euch heute Abend irgendwer? Würde mich gerne anschließen! grüße. ray


----------



## BN_Nik (11. Juni 2015)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15380


----------



## aceofspades (11. Juni 2015)

Hi Ray,

Klar fahren wir  - nur heute schon recht früh . 
Wir fahren 16:30 in Lohmar Gegend.


----------



## Raimund_G (11. Juni 2015)

ok, danke, dann eier im mal bei den Gemütlichen mit!


----------



## Benacussi (11. Juni 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> ok, danke, dann eier im mal bei den Gemütlichen mit!


 Hi Ray, wenn du magst, komm doch um 17:30 zum RCB. Du bist herzlich Willkommen, Uta


----------



## aceofspades (11. Juni 2015)

die spontanen  Touren  sind doch  die  Besten  
geile Tour heute durchs Naafbachtal.
Danke dem Guide - auch fürs Bier


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2015)

Möchte heute vor dem angekündigten Regen eine kleine Tour fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## snail (12. Juni 2015)

Bin für heute raus, morgen eher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (12. Juni 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Möchte heute vor dem angekündigten Regen eine kleine Tour fahren; jemand Lust & Zeit?



Deine Zeiten sind immer wieder faszinierend


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. Juni 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Deine Zeiten sind immer wieder faszinierend



Nur kein Neid: Als ihr gestern schon das Naafbachtal gerockt habt, habe ich noch die PC-Tastatur gerockt, um heute etwas Luft zu haben!

Anderes Thema: Wie sieht es mit einer gemeinsamen Eifeltour aus?


----------



## All_mtn (12. Juni 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Wie sieht es mit einer gemeinsamen Eifeltour aus?



Eifeltour klingt gut. Bei mir aber erst im Juli realisierbar.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (12. Juni 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> die spontanen  Touren  sind doch  die  Besten
> geile Tour heute durchs Naafbachtal.
> Danke dem Guide - auch fürs Bier



Tja, wo der Gerd Recht hat, hatta numa Recht,
Und da wir ja hier nicht über sinnsible Gegenden reden, anbei mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung:

Wir sind gestern von Lohmar-Algert (ca. 20min von Bonn entfernt) aus zu einer etwas spontaneren Tour ins Naafbach- und Aggertal gestarte.
Erstmal den (naja noch) nicht ganz freigelegten Trail ins Jabachtal sachte runtergefahren und den ein oder anderen Dornen-Ast und Brennesselbusch mitgenommen, dann in Salgert wieder hoch und ganz dem Stil des Guides noch einen sog. Wald-und Wiesentrail ins Naafbachtal zu gleiten. 
Hier haben wir den unteren Teil des Naafbachtaltrails gefahren (der ist schön und aber egal in welche Richtigung - auch etwas anspruchsvoll).
Danach ab ins Wenigerbachtal und das dann sowohl hoch als auch runter (sehr schöööön) und wieder zurück in Naafbachtal. Das dann auf der Forstautobahn etwas hoch und dann den Nordhang hoch nach Höffen. Da lag es doch fast nahe die 2 sehr sehr geilen Tarils Nr.9 und Schmeissfliege mitzunehmen. Danach dann noch den Sportplatztrail eingebunden, der ja in Wahlscheid endet. Weiter gings das Aggertal etwas hoch, dann nochmal richtig ein paar Höhenmeter Richtung Oberste Höhe sammeln. Dort angekommen mußte natürlich der Trail am Campingplatz Hasenberg mitgenommen werden - Mann eh ist der geil!!! - OK bis auf die Schlüsselstelle ganz unten - die ist aber auch krass und wieder mal nicht die Eier gehabt  darunter zufahren - egal). 
Unten angekommen dann noch (extra für Gerd) noch den Trail verdammt nah an der Agger gerockt und ab nach Hause in schöner Gleitfahrt bis nach Lohmar durch das superschöne Aggertal - OK, dass geile Wetter tat sein Übriges. 
Noch eine kleine Hau-Ruck-Aktion den Spielplatz-Trail hoch und schon waren wir mit nochnem Endspurt wieder daheim.

Um jedoch wirklich eine 10-Punkte-Tour zu vollenden, gabs dan noch ein paar Bestechungs(kinder)bierchen und einen feinsten Sonnenuntergang.
=> Gerd hats ja schon gesagt, absolute ungeplante und spontane Tour, geilstes Wetter, top motivierte und verdammt gut trainierte Bonner Anfänger ergab schlussendlich eine perfekte Feierabendtour => Danke dafür!!!

P.S.: anbei ein paar Bildchen, die mein Telefon einfach von sich aus zu nem Video zusammengepusselt hat.
P.S.2: Weil es hier im Bergischen Land defacto keinen Stress mit anderen Waldbenutzern und -bewohner gibt, werde ich diese und kommende Touren bei gps-tour.info zur Verfügung stellen, damit auch andere Biker, etwas davon haben.
P.S.3: Ich freue mich jedezeit über positive Rückmeldung! Die Negative könnt ihr euch aber bitte erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen 

Viele Grüße und bis bald
Smizi


----------



## aceofspades (13. Juni 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Nur kein Neid: Als ihr gestern schon das Naafbachtal gerockt habt, habe ich noch die PC-Tastatur gerockt, um heute etwas Luft zu haben!
> 
> Anderes Thema: Wie sieht es mit einer gemeinsamen Eifeltour aus?



Klar , gerne - nach unserem Bike Urlaub können wir gerne mal ne Eifel Tour ins Auge fassen  - dann muss ich da nicht immer allein herum krebsen


----------



## aceofspades (14. Juni 2015)

Heute sind wir in einer 5er Gruppe ins Bergische bei Burscheid ( dank mir, weil ich vor der Haustüre nicht fahren wollte 
war ein richtig geiler Tag und ne tolle Tour ( laut meinem Tacho 42kmn / 1000hm) . Viele technische Trails, auch hin und wieder etwas wo man die Eier braucht - fahr ich, fahr ich nicht - sogar Nofear hat 2 mal verweigert , einmal die Brücke die wohl ein jeder schaffen sollte und einmal die Grube oder wie das Ding heisst - nur n bisserl Steil 
Richtig guter Tag - gut dass ich dabei war - vielen Dank dem Guide für die Tour und das wieder heile nach Hause bringen - top



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



http://mtbn.ws/vw9q


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juni 2015)

Die Brücke hätte ich auch verweigert... zumal die Träger vor 2 Jahren schon nicht mehr richtig fest waren, haben beim drüber laufen schon gewackelt.... unter einem Träger war nen geocach... per Magnet unterm Träger befestigt.


----------



## Nofearbiker (14. Juni 2015)

Ja ich bin ja noch Anfänger , aber die Grube (btw heißt der Kessel) steht schon auf meiner ToDo Liste aber gaaanz weit unten.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. Juni 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Klar , gerne - nach unserem Bike Urlaub können wir gerne mal ne Eifel Tour ins Auge fassen  - dann muss ich da nicht immer allein herum krebsen


Jep, hört sich gut an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (15. Juni 2015)

Morgen wollen wir mal zur Abwechselung in den KF.
Treffpunkt 18:00 am EDEKA in Friesdorf / Annabergerstrasse.


----------



## bondibeach (15. Juni 2015)

Hört sich gut an, denke bin dabei


----------



## GoldMTB (16. Juni 2015)

AM KLUFTERPLATZ
53175 BONN - BAD GODESBERG ?????


----------



## aceofspades (16. Juni 2015)

Ja Klufterplatz vor dem Edeka  - sehr einfach zu finden  - Friesdorf ist sehr klein


----------



## GoldMTB (16. Juni 2015)

Ok, bin dabei


----------



## Atzenpogo (16. Juni 2015)

Dabei. Hab auch mal Luft aufgepumpt, evtl hilfts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldMTB (16. Juni 2015)

Schade, kann doch nicht mit. Euch gute Fahrt und viel Spaß.


----------



## aceofspades (17. Juni 2015)

Nette KF Runde gestern  - melde mich für diese und kommende Woche ab..

kommenden Dienstag bleibt vermutlich der Anfängertreff geschlossen da einige von uns gemeinsam in Bike-Urlaub fahren.

die Zuhause-Bleibenden können sich ja dennoch absprechen

bis dann


----------



## fantozzi (19. Juni 2015)

@windsurfenXXL 

Hast du evtl. die Tour bereits auf gps-tour.info online gestellt? Ich würde mir die Tour gerne einmal anschauen. Besten Dank!


----------



## kurvenkratzer (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
wer heute aktiv werden will, kann das hier
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15412
tun.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (24. Juni 2015)

Ist leider zu früh bei mir, so ab 19.00 könnte ich ca.


----------



## bondibeach (27. Juni 2015)

Hey zusammen,

fahre morgen um 11Uhr am China Schiff in Bonn Beuel zu einer Tour ins Siebengebirge. Falls jemand mit will einfach um 11 da sein.


----------



## aceofspades (29. Juni 2015)

Anfängertreff im Freeride Urlaub
Unsere Truppe hat 7 geile Bike-Tage im Vinschagu/Latsch verbracht. Die Sonne hat uns verwöhnt - Hotel, Essen, Landschaft
alles hat riesig gepasst. Unsere Truppe hatte unter Führung unserer pälzer Guides 7 tolle Tage mit felsverblockten, wurzeldurchsetzte Trails,
geilen Flowtrails und auch 2 Hochgebirges Touren waren mit dabei. Die Trails waren meist S2-S3 . Mein persönlicher Fafourite war ein 1100hm S3 Wurzel-Trail - geils Ding - nicht zu vergessen die 2000hm welche wir an diesem Tag bewältigt hatten.
Sogar unser sogenannter schlecht Wetter-Tag war noch richtig gut - haben da noch eben schnell den Montezole abgerockt - 1000hm S2 felsverblocktes Riding, welches dann in einen geshapten Flowteil überging.
Schon unser Haustrail - der Biergarten- Trail, wäre im 7GB ein absolutes Highlight.
Alle sind wieder heile nachhause gekommen was wohl auch am wichtigsten ist.
Mehr Details folgen dann in kürze.


----------



## aceofspades (29. Juni 2015)

Hier nochmals ein etwas ausführlicher Bericht

7 tolle Freeride Tage in Latsch

Die Region Vinschgau/Latsch ist ne tolle bikerfreundliche Region. Die Trails sind ausgeschildert mit Angabe des Schwierigkeitsgrades.
Jedoch muss man auch hin und wieder mit ausgesetzten Passagen rechnen - z.B. Absturzkante entlang der Waalwege - damit muss man klar kommen.

Wir waren im Hotel Latscherhof- ein schönes Bilkerhotel mit sehr guter Küche und schönem Biergarten für die feuchtfröhliche Tournachbereitung. Bikegarage und Schrauberecke sind vorhanden sowie Wäscheservice - top Hotel - kann man nur sehr empfehlen


1 Tag :
paar kleinere Trails zum Einrollen, dann 1000hm Anstieg am Stück - danach Mittagessen.
Dann haben wir den Holy Hansen gefahren - eine 5km langen ruppichen Flow-Trail. Geiles Ding - der macht richtig Laune

2 Tag :
An diesem Tag haben wir die Uphill Arbeit vom Sessellift machen lassen. Am Vormittag war der Fahrspass etwas reduziert da uns die Waldarbeiter etwas in Revier geputscht hatten. Am Nachmittag gings dann aber los. Der geiler 9ner Trail mit felsverblockten Passagen und dann der 4a und 4b. Den Abschluss machte dann der Vier Gewinnt - ein richtig geiles Teil zum Arbeiten mit Schwierigkeitsgrad S2 mit S3 Passagen

3 Tag:
Schlecht Wetter Tag - dengste - plötzlich war blauer Himmel
da haben wir kurz ein Shuttle organisiert und haben dann den Montesole abgeritten. 1000hm S2 Trail abgerockt. Fun pur !

4. Tag:
Hochgebirgs Tag. Haben ein paar hundert hm uphill gestrampelt bevor wir dann die Bikes auf dem Rücken auf den Berg getragen haben.
Nach der Brotzeit haben wir dann die Abfahrt angegangen. Originalton Schmitzi: eine Schlüsselstelle jagt die Andere - sollte eigentlich alles sagen.

5. Tag:
Vormittag sind wir nochmals den Montsole gefahren - am Nachmittag nochmals den Holy Hansen

6. Tag:
2000hm am Stück uphill - dann bei geilem Panorama Mittagspause auf der Alm.
Danach gabs eine bombengeile Abfahrt über 1100hm S3 Wurzeltrail - das war auch mein Lieblingsteil !

7. Tag.
am letzten Tag waren wir noch am Stilfser Joch . Eigentlich ne schöne Abfahrt - jedoch immer an einer Absturzkante - damit bin wenigsten ich nicht klargekommen. Dann Mittagessen auf ner Alm mit tollem Blick auf das Ortler Bergmassiv mit seiner Gletscherlandschaft. Danach nur noch gemütliches runterrollen über leichte S1 Trails zurück ins Tal.

Alles in allem geile Woche.
Materialverlust: 7 Schläuche , 3 Speichen, einen Sattel, einen Kettenspanner
Bikerverlust : keine - alles heile nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## snail (29. Juni 2015)

Wie siehts morgen mit einer 1800 Feierabend Runde aus?


----------



## Nabenschaltung (29. Juni 2015)

snail schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen mit einer 1800 Feierabend Runde aus?


Ich käme, nach langer Pause, mal wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (29. Juni 2015)

Suppi  - bin auch dabei


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (30. Juni 2015)

Dito


----------



## aceofspades (4. Juli 2015)

Haben heute das Ruhrgebiet besucht - muss schon sagen,  dass das Gebiet unterschätzt wird  - richtig gute Trail  und sehr abwechslungsreich .

Nur die Hitze war der Hammer  - zum Schluss war ich dann doch etwas platt


----------



## Omalos (6. Juli 2015)

Da ich jetzt näher am 7GB wohne, würde ich auch wieder an den Fahrten teilnehmen. Wann fahrt ihr denn next time?


----------



## aceofspades (6. Juli 2015)

Denke morgen 18:00 an der Bank  - wie jeden Diestag - hoffe dass es nicht zu heiss wird - aber im Wald wird schon gehn


----------



## GoldMTB (6. Juli 2015)

Bin dabei, ...


----------



## MartinHausB (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Omalos (7. Juli 2015)

Die Regen-/Gewitterwahrscheinlichkeit ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Fahrt ihr trotzdem?


----------



## aceofspades (7. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube das lassen wir mal besser - denke morgen sieht es dann wieder besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (7. Juli 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ich glaube das lassen wir mal besser - denke morgen sieht es dann wieder besser aus



Schade. Bei mir ist die Schlechtwetterfront wieder nach Süden abgezogen (Königswinter und Beuel müssten wieder im Sonnenschein liegen). Ich wäre gefahren. Müsste dazu aber gleich los.

Dass ich morgen Zeit habe, kann ich nicht versprechen. Falls doch. Wieder 18:00 Uhr?


----------



## aceofspades (7. Juli 2015)

Ja wieder 18:00  -  für  heute haben wir die Lust verloren :-(


----------



## Omalos (7. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre morgen wohl dabei, aber fahrt ihr auch, falls es regnet? Danach sieht es laut Prognosen nämlich aus - auch wenn es kein Gewitter geben soll. Vielleicht können wir uns morgen so um 16:00 Uhr noch mal kurzschließen?


----------



## windsurfenXXL (7. Juli 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ich glaube das lassen wir mal besser - denke morgen sieht es dann wieder besser aus



Tourbericht von heute (Achtung Satireauszüge):
Nachdem die "Anfänger" mich hier heute schier im Regen stehen lassen haben, musste ich wohl oder Über alleine los. 
Nun gut, gestartet wurde vom Anfänger-HQ - nachdem das Gewitter über Beuel abgezogen war - bei fast vollständiger Trockenheit...naja gut, die Straße war noch leicht feucht.
Dankenswerterweise wünschte mir man noch eine gute und trockene Heimfahrt, oder war das Gegenteil der Fall (No Fear)?. Egal bereits in der Rheinaue began es wieder zu tröpfeln, so dass ich direkt die Nerven verlor, die Regenjacke auspacke und das Kondom über den Rucksack ziehen mußte (war nen Kleiner ;-)...weiter gings auf dem ersten krassen Asphalttrail bis zur Nordbrücke, hier war ich dann auch schon etwas nass bzw. feucht (von innen, denn die Regenjacke hielt dicht, denn bei 21Grad Aussentemparatur und der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit war das auch kein Wunder...also aus das Ding und bei jetzt keinem Regen gings weiter auf den finalen und unbemannten Trail namens Siegdamm (nichts für Jedermann), aber aufgrund der Speerung auf der A560 extrem ruhig => ein echter Geheimtip also. 
In Troislos angekommen, entschied ich (weils so gut lief und gut trocken war) noch die 12km Extended-Runde dranzuhängen und bis zur Sieglinde unterhalb von Hennef zu jagen. Das war leider der Fehler, denn nun fing es doch wieder gut an zu regnen, was aber eigentlich NIX ausmachte, denn der gutaussehene lonly Rider gab soviel Gas, dass das Wasser auf dessen gut bepackten und stahlharten Muskeln sofort wieder verdampfte...
An der Sieglinde angekommen ging es dann den finalen Asphalttrail durch Seligenthal hoch an der Wahnbachtalsperre vorbei, via Heide Inger bis zum Endpiunkt "Smizies Castle"...ach so und das mit Vollgas und extrem hohen Puls (sogar für mich).

=> Festzustellen bleibt: war nen schöne Tour, trotz a bissele Regen, denn bei den Temperaturen kann man echt super in kurzen Klamotten fahren, hat Spass gemacht (trotz Wet-TShirt-Contest)

Note: Ich hoffe, nicht zuviel über die Strecke verraten zu haben, damit die Bösen, die sich ja hier im Forum auch rumtummeln nicht wieder notieren, wo die Freunde des Bergradelns die Natur total und absichtlich zerstören!

So, gut jetzt ein schöner Tag geht zu Ende
Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## aceofspades (8. Juli 2015)

Wie hast das Foto denn aufgenommen  - Spiegel ??


----------



## aceofspades (8. Juli 2015)

scheint dass heute keiner so richtig Lust  hat - also von der Telekom Truppe ist heute eher Faulenzen angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (8. Juli 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> scheint dass heute keiner so richtig Lust  hat - also von der Telekom Truppe ist heute eher Faulenzen angesagt


War das eine Frage? Ich wäre heute dabei - wenn ich mich darauf verlassen kann, um 18:00 Uhr nicht alleine an der der langen Bank zu warten.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (8. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei, falls jemand Interesse hat


----------



## Omalos (8. Juli 2015)

Nordschleifeb1 schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dabei, falls jemand Interesse hat


 
Schade. Zu spät. Jetzt habe ich schon umgeplant.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (8. Juli 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wie hast das Foto denn aufgenommen  - Spiegel ??


na in der Haustür mit Spiegelglas ;-)

wird denn jetzt zumindest morgen gefahren?, dann kämme ich nochmal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit?

Grüßle
Markus


----------



## klee84 (8. Juli 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Anfängertreff im Freeride Urlaub
> Unsere Truppe hat 7 geile Bike-Tage im Vinschagu/Latsch verbracht. Die Sonne hat uns verwöhnt - Hotel, Essen, Landschaft...



BOAR, das sieht ja hammer aus! Traumhaft! Auch die Bilder in dem Vid sind richtig klasse! ) da will man doch lieber gestern als heute hin


----------



## Omalos (9. Juli 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand? Gerne auch 17:00.


----------



## bondibeach (11. Juli 2015)

Wie schaut es morgen mit ner Runde im 7g aus?


----------



## aceofspades (12. Juli 2015)

nachdem ich heute mal wieder allein gelassen wurde ,  hab ich mal wieder mein Anthem entstaubt und gesattelt  und bin in die Ville. Dann kam irgendwann  der Regen  - hab im Biergarten noch n Snack eingeworfen und hab dann abgebrochen  - dann kamen am Ende doch noch 60km  Kette rechts zusammen - geplant waren so um die 100km  - aber so ist es halt wenn man den trockenen  Samstag  Zuhause  bleibt  
aber hat Spass gemacht  - muss mein Anthem öfter mal bewegen


----------



## All_mtn (12. Juli 2015)

Da es hier bei uns schon zum wach werden / Frühstück am regnen war entwickelte sich der Tag zum Couch / Faulenz Tag  
Müssen dass mit der Eifel dann nochmal angehen.


----------



## Omalos (13. Juli 2015)

Wie sieht es morgen mit einer Runde aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (13. Juli 2015)

Grundsätzlich dabei, mal gucken wie das Wetter wird


----------



## aceofspades (14. Juli 2015)

Icj bin heute raus - privater Termin  - bin dann Do wiedee am Start


----------



## BN_Nik (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, würde mich heute abend auch anschließen. Soll ja, wenn überhaupt, nur ein paar Tröpfchen regnen. Grüße


----------



## crazy_mtb (14. Juli 2015)

wenn ace nicht dabei ist, wird das tempo ja vlt nicht ganz so hoch sein   .... bin mal wieder dabei .... 18 uhr lange bank wie immer ???


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (14. Juli 2015)

ist so derzeit geplant bei mir


----------



## crazy_mtb (14. Juli 2015)

kann leider doch nicht heute abend ... drehe stattdessen jetzt ne runde


----------



## MartinHausB (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo. Bin auch dabei.


----------



## BN_Nik (14. Juli 2015)

Stegen jetzt an so einem Tennisplatz


----------



## BN_Nik (14. Juli 2015)

Der trail war nicht so offensichtlich geführt wie erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BN_Nik (14. Juli 2015)

Falls doch einer liest, nicht länger suchen, warten o.ä. Viel Spaß noch, und sorry


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (14. Juli 2015)

Ich war noch zurück gefahren aber hatte keinen mehr gefunden von euch. Vielleicht lag es an den 6 Kg auf dem Rücken


----------



## aceofspades (14. Juli 2015)

Das ist ja wie zu alten Zeiten als wir immer die Hälfte der Manschaft verloren hatten  - dachte die Zeiten wären vorbei


----------



## Schuerfwunde (14. Juli 2015)

Hmm, die "Verluste" heute muss ich mir wohl ankreiden lassen...
Ist mir zwar schleierhaft wie wir euch auf dem Andy-Trail verloren haben, schnell waren wir auf der Relax-Runde auch dort nicht wirklich.
Hauptsache, ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Omalos (15. Juli 2015)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Hmm, die "Verluste" heute muss ich mir wohl ankreiden lassen...
> Ist mir zwar schleierhaft wie wir euch auf dem Andy-Trail verloren haben, schnell waren wir auf der Relax-Runde auch dort nicht wirklich.
> Hauptsache, ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen.



Ankreiden lassen muss sich niemand was. Ist nur seltsam gelaufen. Ich war als letzter Fahrer losgefahren mit ca. 5 Meter Abstand von MartinHausB, achtete dann natürlich nicht auf ihn, sondern auf den Weg und als ich an dem ersten breiten Querweg ankam, von wo man den weiteren Geradeausverlauf des Trails hinunter sehr gut einsehen  konnte, sah ich weit und breit niemanden mehr, - außer nach wenigen Momenten BN_Nik, der nach rechts abgebogen, war um euch zu (erfolglos) zu folgen/suchen (der Rest ist bekannt) und der später so nett war, mir ein wenig das 7GB zu zeigen und einen schönen Weg durch ein Bachtal talabwärts. 

Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren, wie der Weg wirklich war, dass alle so schnell wie vom Erdboden verschwunden und nicht mehr auffindbar waren. 

War jedenfalls eine sehr, sehr schöne Runde.  

P.S.: Falls jemand auf dem gestrigen Weg einen kleinen schmalen schwarzen Mavic-Computer sieht (drei Felder: km/h, Cad, Distance), bitte ich darum, diesen mir zu geben. Finderlohn in Gestalt einer Runde nach einer Runde wird hiermit versprochen.


----------



## milanp1000 (15. Juli 2015)

Habs auch schon im Gemühtlich-Fahrer thread geschrieben aber doppelt gemoppelt hällt ja bekanntlich länger 

Hallo Zusammen,

als stiller Mitleser melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort 
Ich bin noch nicht mit jemandem hier gefahren aber ich würde gerne mal... Mein Problem ist, dass ich abends nicht so gut weg sein kann, da die Kinder noch ins Bett gebracht werden müssen. Gibt es auch welche die etwas früher starten würden und dann vielleicht so gegen 7 wieder zurück wären? Das wäre ganz wunderbar... Da würde ich mich nämlich gerne mal dranhängen 

Bis dahin, liebe Grüße, Milan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (15. Juli 2015)

Morgen kommt der Sommer  zurück  - wollen  morgen  um 17:00 ne Runde ins 7GB fahren  - wollen etwas technischer fahren 

wer Lust und Zeit hat, gerne an gewohnter Stelle


----------



## windsurfenXXL (16. Juli 2015)

Da simmer dabei, dat is priima...

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aceofspades (16. Juli 2015)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Habs auch schon im Gemühtlich-Fahrer thread geschrieben aber doppelt gemoppelt hällt ja bekanntlich länger
> 
> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ...



Das wird schwierig  bei uns  - wir fahren gerne etwas länger - unter der Woche meist 18:00 bis 21:30
am WE dann gerne etwas länger.

versuch es doch mal bei den Hennefern - die fahren jeden Sonntag um 10:00 und die Dauer ist auch meist überschaubar. Die Leute ist nett und aufgeschlossen.

dann noch viel Spass


----------



## Omalos (16. Juli 2015)

Fährt morgen (Freitag) jemand?


----------



## aceofspades (17. Juli 2015)

Nette Runde gestern - früh Fahren , früh nach Hause kommen  - 21:00 am Auto - war ich schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## cruisingfix (17. Juli 2015)

@Milan....   bei uns Hennefern is jeder gern gesehn.
Siehe forum "Hennef u. Umgebung.	
Kannst ja mal reinschauen.

gruss


----------



## kurvenkratzer (19. Juli 2015)

fahrt Ihr am Di, 21.7. wieder?


----------



## Nofearbiker (19. Juli 2015)

Ich ja wenn nichts außer Plan mäßiges da zwischen kommt.


----------



## Omalos (20. Juli 2015)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> fahrt Ihr am Di, 21.7. wieder?


Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Aber Donnerstag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## aceofspades (21. Juli 2015)

Wenn's Wetter es irgendwie zulässt,  dann drehen wir heute ne Runde  - schau mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BN_Nik (21. Juli 2015)

Sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus


----------



## Seits (21. Juli 2015)

Moin, würde mich heute auch gern anschließen.
Wäre dann meine erste Tour im 7G, bin vorher nur im Kottenforst unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## BN_Nik (21. Juli 2015)

Werde 5 min Verspätung haben, aber alles geben um euch einzuholen.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (22. Juli 2015)

Sehr schöne lange Tour gestern.  Hat viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## aceofspades (22. Juli 2015)

54km / 1000hm  

und das ohne Berg


----------



## aceofspades (22. Juli 2015)

Morgen machen wir ne Pause  - und schmeissen ne Wurst auf n Grill 

upps  : schmeissen nich schei...


----------



## Omalos (22. Juli 2015)

Sonst jemand morgen mit dem MTB unterwegs?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (28. Juli 2015)

Da es von oben trocken bleibt, Feierabendrunde heute um 6 ab der langen Bank. Wer sich anschließen möchte...


----------



## Omalos (28. Juli 2015)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Da es von oben trocken bleibt, Feierabendrunde heute um 6 ab der langen Bank. Wer sich anschließen möchte...



Leider habe ich heute keine Zeit.  Wünsche aber viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seits (28. Juli 2015)

Denke ich werde mich heut um 18:00 mal anschließen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Seits (29. Juli 2015)

War ja gar nicht mal so Anstrengend Gestern


----------



## snail (29. Juli 2015)

Seits schrieb:


> War ja gar nicht mal so Anstrengend Gestern


Haben ja auch nur km gefressen 
Nächstes mal dann auch noch mehr hm wenn es gewünsch wird.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2015)

Sind morgen Anfänger oder An-Anfänger im 7G unterwegs? Die "Hennefer Sonntagsfahrer" machen nämlich morgen von hier aus eine Tour ins 7G.
Die vorhergesagte Hitze lässt etwas Hoffnung aufkeimen, dass Wanderer direkt mit dem Auto die Kaffeeplätze im 7G ansteuern.
Man könnte sich z.B. gegen 11 Uhr an der Margarethenhöhe treffen, bitte gern aber auch direkt in den Hennefer Thread schreiben.

Grüße!


----------



## aceofspades (1. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sind morgen Anfänger oder An-Anfänger im 7G unterwegs? Die "Hennefer Sonntagsfahrer" machen nämlich morgen von hier aus eine Tour ins 7G.
> Die vorhergesagte Hitze lässt etwas Hoffnung aufkeimen, dass Wanderer direkt mit dem Auto die Kaffeeplätze im 7G ansteuern.
> Man könnte sich z.B. gegen 11 Uhr an der Margarethenhöhe treffen, bitte gern aber auch direkt in den Hennefer Thread schreiben.
> 
> Grüße!


Hi Rene,

wir wollen morgen mal wieder ins Wiedtal  - am WE sind wir so gut wie nie im 7GB  - da sind wir ja schon unter der Woche und kennen da jeden Stein  

Ich ruf dich mal an wegen unserer Aktion in der nächsten Woche

gruss
gerd


----------



## aceofspades (6. August 2015)

Wie wäre ces mit ner kleinen Tour heure abend  - ich pack das Bike mal ein  - mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snail (6. August 2015)

Ich bin raus für heute


----------



## bondibeach (9. August 2015)

Jemand heute noch Lust auf ne Tour?


----------



## snail (9. August 2015)

Dienstag denke ich mal


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (11. August 2015)

Wer hat denn Interesse heute zu fahren?


----------



## BN_Nik (11. August 2015)

Ich würde ne schöne runde mitfahren.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. August 2015)

Würde heute auch gerne fahren; wann & wo soll es losgehen? Könnte so ab 17 Uhr ...


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (11. August 2015)

Treffpunkt und Zeit wie immer?
Lange Bank, 18 Uhr


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. August 2015)

OK, 18 Uhr lange Bank


----------



## BN_Nik (11. August 2015)

Passt mir auch.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. August 2015)

Muß um 18 Uhr noch in der Innenstadt Schoner übernehmen für eine Tour am Do. => 18 Uhr geht bei mir leider nicht. Werde mich um 18:30 Uhr einfinden und dann ggf. bei den Nachtbikern mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (13. August 2015)

Falls noch jemand  so spantan Lust hat - wir dehen heute 18:00 noch ne Runde


----------



## aceofspades (13. August 2015)

Doch mal wieder ne nette Tour heute  - sitze jetzt beim Bier und lege die Beine hoch


----------



## bondibeach (15. August 2015)

Jemand bock auf ne runde biken?


----------



## Omalos (17. August 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Doch mal wieder ne nette Tour heute  - sitze jetzt beim Bier und lege die Beine hoch



Braucht man nicht schon eine Lampe, wenn bis 22:00 Uhr o. länger gefahren wird?


----------



## aceofspades (17. August 2015)

Ja so lamgsam ist ne Lampe nicht verkehrt  - ab 21:00 dämmert es und im Wald wirds dann schon schwierig  - nächste Ausfahrt vielleicht Donnerstag	- morgen wirds wohl eher nix  - haben ja keine Kiemen


----------



## Omalos (18. August 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ja so lamgsam ist ne Lampe nicht verkehrt  - ab 21:00 dämmert es und im Wald wirds dann schon schwierig  - nächste Ausfahrt vielleicht Donnerstag	- morgen wirds wohl eher nix  - haben ja keine Kiemen



Ab heute Mittag soll es laut Wettervorhersage trocken bleiben. Ich werde mal zum Treffpunkt fahren (und wohl eine kleine Lampe für die Rückfahrt montieren).


----------



## Schuerfwunde (18. August 2015)

Soll ja heute trocken bleiben-um 6 an der Bank...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. August 2015)

Wie sieht es denn so im Wald aus: Sehr naß & schlammig?


----------



## Nine_in_bonn (24. August 2015)

Hi! Trefft ihr euch die Woche mal? Und wo genau ist das? Ich würd gern mal ne Runde mitfahren - wenns wieder schöner ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (24. August 2015)

Nine_in_bonn schrieb:


> Hi! Trefft ihr euch die Woche mal? Und wo genau ist das? Ich würd gern mal ne Runde mitfahren - wenns wieder schöner ist..



Die Treffen finden meist Dienstags 18:00 Uhr an der langen Bank (T-Campus) statt. Ist aber wetterabhängig. Offenbar wird bei schlechtem Wetter nicht  gefahren. Ich würde morgen jedenfalls auch (bei Regen) fahren. Sonst noch jemand, der auch ortskundig ist?


----------



## aceofspades (24. August 2015)

wenn es nicht regnet bin ich morgen dabei - pack das Bike auf jeden Fall mal ein


----------



## Omalos (24. August 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> wenn es nicht regnet bin ich morgen dabei - pack das Bike auf jeden Fall mal ein



Es könnte laut Wettervorhersage am Abend ein wenig regnen. Ich werde morgen mal am Treffpunkt vorbei fahren. Regenjacke (und Lampe) werde ich allerdings dabei haben.


----------



## aceofspades (24. August 2015)

Reisebericht  - Anfängertreff im Erzgebirge

Am WE war die Truppe im Bikecenter Rabenberg im Erzgebirge.
Die Anfahrt war nicht ganz ohne - 7Std /520km einfach ??? die Spinnen die Römer - aber was macht man nicht alles
für´s Hobby 

War ne absolut riesen Schau - Flowanteil 100% - war in etwa so wie Stromberg, nur nicht nur ein Trail sondern entsprechend Viele.
Da hat es richtig gerappelt und geschäppert - die Gabel hat Rock n Roll gespielt.

Verschleiss nach 2 Tagen
- Fahrer : alle gesund
- Material : 2 Reifenpannen und eine gebrochene Speiche

Tendenz: Wiederholung


----------



## bondibeach (24. August 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (24. August 2015)

Bin morgen 18:00 am Start


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milanp1000 (25. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen! Wollte mal fragen ob ihr in der nähe von Ramersdorf bzw Bonn bleibt. 

Würde gerne mit kommen aber muss später die Kinder ins Bett bringen. Daher gegen halb acht abseilen. 

Wäre das machbar? 

LG Milan


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (25. August 2015)

hi,
das Hauptgebiet ist Siebengebirge. Es gibt aber immer genug Stellen wo du jederzeit aufhören kannst, zum rhein runter und dann wieder nach Hause. Du bist also eigentlich immer in ca halbe stunde zuhause.

Gruß


----------



## BN_Nik (25. August 2015)

milanp1000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Wollte mal fragen ob ihr in der nähe von Ramersdorf bzw Bonn bleibt.
> 
> Würde gerne mit kommen aber muss später die Kinder ins Bett bringen. Daher gegen halb acht abseilen.
> 
> ...


Da sind wir schon zu zweit. Muss gegen 8 wieder in Beuel sein.


----------



## milanp1000 (25. August 2015)

BN_Nik schrieb:


> Da sind wir schon zu zweit. Muss gegen 8 wieder in Beuel sein.


Perfekt. Wäre gerne so gegen viertel vor acht in pützchen...


----------



## Omalos (25. August 2015)

Hallo. Ich muss heute leider schweren Herzens absagen. Wünsche viel Spaß. Grüße.


----------



## aceofspades (31. August 2015)

Bin für  die nächsten  2 Wochen  raus  - genieße den leckeren  italienischen  Rotwein

ride on


----------



## BN_Nik (2. September 2015)

Falls jemand ganz spontan Lust hat ne runde mitzuradeln, starten so 6, halb 7 an der Bank. Einfach PN


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (2. September 2015)

Klingt gut


----------



## Raimund_G (3. September 2015)

moin, fährt heute einer von euch? Würde mich gerne um 18 uhr ab t campus anschließen!


----------



## -ernie- (3. September 2015)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund_G (3. September 2015)

Top, vielleicht kann sich ja noch jemand aufraffen, ist ja heute auch wieder trockener im wald! Bis gleich! 

Gesendet von meinem SGP611 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sibu (3. September 2015)

Raimund_G schrieb:


> Top, vielleicht kann sich ja noch jemand aufraffen, ist ja heute auch wieder trockener im wald! Bis gleich!


Zum Thema trockener: Im Moment zieht der Nieselschauer vom Ölberg in Richtung Hühnerberg ab - ja es wird danach trockner. 
Edit: Streiche "Niesel", setze "Regen".


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (8. September 2015)

Wer ist denn bei dem heutigen Wetter noch dabei?


----------



## 98mahein (9. September 2015)

Hi, gibt es heute jemanden, der sich fürs Bergfahren begeistern kann und einen fortgeschrittenen Anfänger  mit auf die Piste nimmt?


----------



## snail (9. September 2015)

Ich bin erst morgen wieder am Start. Wenn du morgen Zeit hättest, dann kannst du gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (9. September 2015)

Was wüdest du denn an Tour ungefähr fahren wollen?


----------



## 98mahein (9. September 2015)

Hi, ich denke ich wäre bis zu 40km offen, kürzer ist aber auch jeden Fall auch okay. So richtig auskennen tu ich mich allerdings nicht, bisher bin ich einfach frei Schnauze durch 7Gebirge geradelt und habe meist ganz passable Wege gefunden.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (9. September 2015)

Wann könntest du denn heute abend? Heute hätte ich Zeit, da ich morgen nicht dabei bin.


----------



## 98mahein (9. September 2015)

Ich könnte so ab 1730 oder 18uhr ganz gut schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (9. September 2015)

Wie bist du denn mit "Hardware"  Fahrrad / Schoner ausgestattet?


----------



## 98mahein (9. September 2015)

Hi, ich hab ein 29-Hardtail (Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9), habe Helm (ist klar), Brille, Handschuhe, Protektor-Rucksack mit Trinkblase. Bisher keine Ellenbogen/Knieschoner. Technisch bin ich noch nicht bei Hinterradversetzen, Sprüngen oder Bunny Hop angekommen, aber Grundposition, Bremstechnik, Kurvenfahren, Gewicht verlagern, Vorderrad anheben und so Kleinigkeiten traue ich mir zu. Mutig bin ich auch, also es darf ruhig zügig bergab gehen, Kondition könnte durchaus größer sein, Touren von 50km und 1000 HM hab ich aber schon gemacht.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (9. September 2015)

Von mir aus können wir gerne was fahren heute, Wäre um 18.00 an der Telekom


----------



## 98mahein (9. September 2015)

Perfekt. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch weitere Begleitung? Anyone?


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (9. September 2015)

Musste mich mit @98mahein zwar Drachenfels den Nachtbikern geschlagen geben, war aber trotzdem eine schöne Tour und konnten einige Trails bei Tageslicht noch besichtigen.


----------



## aceofspades (9. September 2015)

grüsse aus Italien - bin dann kommende Woche auch wieder am Start - muss dann meine angefressene Wampe wieder wegfahren 

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (9. September 2015)

Kleine Feierabendrunde morgen mal wieder, 18:00 an der langen Bank aufm Telekom Campus


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. September 2015)

Liebe Biker, solange die Tage noch einigermassen trocken und lange hell sind, würde ich gerne eine längere Tour von Koblenz über den Rheinsteig Richtung Süden unternehmen; Ziel könnte Bingen oder Wiesbaden sein. An- und Abfahrt sind gut per Bahn möglich. Die Strecke Koblenz-Bingen hat ca. 110 km und ca. 4500 hm, was dafür spricht, am ersten Tag früh zu starten, lange auf dem Rad zu sitzen und zu hoffen, dass die Körner am zweiten Tag reichen (falls nicht, gibt es ja noch die Bahnstrecke am Rhein ...). Bei der weiteren Planung bin ich recht flexibel. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit? Bei Interesse bitte Antwort per PN, damit der thread nicht verstopft wird.


----------



## snail (10. September 2015)

Heute Abend bin ich dabei.


----------



## bondibeach (14. September 2015)

morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## BN_Nik (15. September 2015)

"_Wetterbericht sieht ja gut aus, ich werde heute ne Runde drehen._"
EDIT: Arbeitskollegen haben getrödelt, ich werd's nicht schaffen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Schuerfwunde (15. September 2015)

Start zu ner kleinen Runde heute um 18:00 an der Bank


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. September 2015)

Morgen jemand mit Lust & Zeit für eine Tour?


----------



## hansolo46 (19. September 2015)

morgen jemand früh am Start zu ner Tour?


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2015)

hansolo46 schrieb:


> morgen jemand früh am Start zu ner Tour?


Dann muss man also nicht in Hennef auf dich warten!?


----------



## BN_Nik (20. September 2015)

Hat zufällig jemand in der Ecke Bonn vorsorglich einen ganzen Liter Rock Shox Gabelöl 5WT gekauft und möchte mir 150ml verkaufen? Wollte eben den kleinen Service an meiner Recon machen und hab das falsche Standrohr geöffnet, eine riesen Sauerei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

fahrt ihr gar nicht mehr oder postet ihr nur hier nicht mehr? Wie sieht es denn Dienstag aus?

Grüße
P.S.: Was für Lampen fahrt ihr eigentlich? Piko4 oder kleiner oder größer/heller und günstiger? Bin für Infos dankbar.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (1. Oktober 2015)

Habe diese Woche anderen Dämpfer getestet gehabt und daher immer gleiche runde gedreht. 

Fahre den lupine klon yinding mit solar storm Akku Box und Panasonic 3400 mah Zellen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Oktober 2015)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß eine Frage: Hat jemand vielleicht einen - auch gebrauchten - Dämpfer mit den Einbaumassen 200 x 57 mm, den er verkaufen möchte?


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (7. Oktober 2015)

Leider nur einen mit 190x50


----------



## aceofspades (7. Oktober 2015)

Hab fast alles in meinem Regal  - aber keinen Dämpfer


----------



## Schuerfwunde (13. Dezember 2015)

Den Thread mal wiederbeleben...

Morgen (Montag!) gibts endlich wieder mal ne kleine Feierabendrunde, 18:00 ist Start an der langen Bank (T-Mobile Forum Landgrabenweg 151).


----------



## Nofearbiker (14. Dezember 2015)

Super lass uns mal wieder eine Runde fahren. Bin dabei.


----------



## Omalos (16. Dezember 2015)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Den Thread mal wiederbeleben...



Ich guck auch immer hier rein. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch um die Feiertage und danach ne Runde vielleicht auch tagsüber hin.


----------



## sibu (16. Dezember 2015)

Omalos schrieb:


> Ich guck auch immer hier rein. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch um die Feiertage und danach ne Runde vielleicht auch tagsüber hin.


War der Thread hier nicht wegen des Wortes "Anfänger" aus der Mode gekommen und die "Gemütlichfahrer" haben übernommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (16. Dezember 2015)

sibu schrieb:


> War der Thread hier nicht wegen des Wortes "Anfänger" aus der Mode gekommen und die "Gemütlichfahrer" haben übernommen?


Ich dachte, die Gemütlichfahrer fahren nur bergauf gemütlich......falls sie überhaupt gemütlich fahren


----------



## aceofspades (18. Dezember 2015)

Der Thread ist/war in der Tat etwas eingeschlafen,
a) gibt Lanfzeit-Verletzte (z.B. ich)
b) Leute die weinig Zeit haben (Studium..)
c) andere Absprache Mittel
d) kein Bock mehr auf 7GB

Aber 
- Name bleibt bestehen
- bleiben schneller als die Gemütlichen 
- wenn mein Knie wieder funktioiert, werde ich den Thread auch wiwder pflegen

euch allen Frohe Tage und n guten Rutsch
gerd


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Dezember 2015)

Da ich ab sofort bis Anfang Januar Urlaub habe, wäre ich gerne mal bei einer zeitigen Runde dabei. LG Rene


----------



## Nofearbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

Wir wollen am Sonntag eine neue Tour bei Bergisch Gladbach fahren.
Treffpunkt ist 11:00 Uhr in 51429 Bergisch Gladbach, Bensberger Str. Ecke Tütbergweg. (50.932338, 7.174532)
Aber wie gesagt ist neu und wir sind die noch nicht gefahren, wird also eine explore Tour.
Es werden ca. 25 km und 600hm sein wenn wir uns nicht verfahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Dezember 2015)

Wird das eher "Endurolastig" oder schön gemischmatscht?  Wer ist denn alles mit am Start?


----------



## Omalos (19. Dezember 2015)

Schade. Seit ich letztes WE an dem Halbmarathon im 7GB teilnahm, habe ich eine hartnäckige Erkältung, sonst wäre ich morgen gerne dabei. 

Ich hoffe ein andermal wieder dabei zu sein. Ich bin die letzten Monate oft mit dem Crosser oder dem MTB von der langen Bank bis zur Kreuzeiche oder bis zum Auge Gottes gefahren. Aber Trails anstelle von Forstwegen wären natürlich noch schöner. 

Gute Besserung jedenfalls allen Erkrankten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Dezember 2015)

Mist, ich hab mir wohl von Carsten den "Termin-vergessen-Virus" gefangen.  Morgen nachmittag ist ja um 16.45 Uhr Star Wars fix, da möchte ich nicht die Spaßbremse in eurer Runde sein, nach dem Motto "sind wir gleich da?".


----------



## Nofearbiker (19. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars lasse ich als Ausrede gelten. Wünsche dir viel Spaß.


----------



## Nofearbiker (27. Dezember 2015)

Auf Grund der Temperaturen hat der Bikepark in Willingen wieder geöffnet.
Daher nutzen wir noch schnell die Gelegenheit dieses Jahr und machen uns am Dienstag (29.12.15) zur einer Runde freeride auf nach Willingen.
Wer Lust hat wir planen um 11:00 vor Ort an der Ettelsberger Seilbahn zu starten.


----------



## Beach90 (28. Dezember 2015)

...und nicht die Rucksäcke vergessen


----------



## kurvenkratzer (8. Januar 2016)

Fährt morgen, Sa 9.1. jemand im 7geb?


----------



## Nofearbiker (8. Januar 2016)

Hi Kurvenkratzer, in der Regel fahren wir am WE nicht im 7Geb. 
Ich also nicht.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (9. Januar 2016)

Bei mir gibt das auch nix, komm dieses WE nicht aufs Rad...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## windsurfenXXL (9. Januar 2016)

so Freunde der Mosel, 

hier mal ein kleiner Bericht, um diesen Thread mal wieder ein Stück ausm Winterschlaf zu holen!!!

Wir waren heute mal wieder in Lohmar und Aggertal unterwegs und haben einige neue Trails gerockt und viiiiiel Potential gefunden für nen richtig schönen Rundkurs bei mir vor der Haustür.  D.h. morgen wird da mal was an Trails in den Wald gebaut, denn seit ich diese Forst-Erntemaschinen mit Kettenantrieb im Wald hier wirklich alles plattmachen habe sehen, brauch ich wirklich keinerlei Moralaposteln mehr (wo die waren, da wächst die nächsten 100Jahre nix mehr).

Sei es drum...da das 7GB nach 2 Jahren echt langweilig wird und die Anzahl der schier Amok-laufenden Stadtmenschen immer mehr zunimmt (Danke auch an die schwachmatischen MTBler, die dies proaktivst fördern) - werde ich dort nicht mehr wirklich oft fahren, denn woanders ists auch schön. z.B. Bergisches Land, d.h. heute hier ab Siegburg/Lohmar und das hat sehr viel Potential 

Heute waren wir mal kurz im Naafbachtal und dann mit geilsten Trails im Aggertal: 35km, 620 hm und mit den DirtyDan's auch fast platt. Na gut ein Karate-Training ging noch, aber jetzt ists genug für heut.

Anbei noch ein paar Impression zum Schönfinden oder mich Hassen 

Tschau mit "V"
Markus


----------



## kurvenkratzer (18. Januar 2016)

windsurfenXXL schrieb:


> Naafbachtal und dann mit geilsten Trails im Aggertal



Stimmt, meine Heimat ist wirklich schön...


----------



## Bike25-00 (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
kann man sich mal bei euch anschließen wenn ihr in Lohmar und Umgebung unterwegs seit?
Ich fahre seit Oktober 2015 Mountainbike und mit Schwerpunkt in Lohmar den ho chi minh Pfad.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. Februar 2016)

Bike25-00 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann man sich mal bei euch anschließen wenn ihr in Lohmar und Umgebung unterwegs seit?
> Ich fahre seit Oktober 2015 Mountainbike und mit Schwerpunkt in Lohmar den ho chi minh Pfad.
> Gruß Thorsten


Schau mal bei der sonntagsrunde der Siegburger ab Lidl Honnef
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/263512/


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Februar 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei der sonntagsrunde der Siegburger ab Lidl Honnef
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/263512/


Momentan ist da die Beteiligung leider eher mau. Aber, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Deshalb, bei Interesse Sonntags zu fahren, @Bike25-00 am besten sich direkt per Nachricht/Unterhaltung bei @cruisingfix melden.
Micha zeigt mit Sicherheit gerne Hennef u. Umgebung von seiner besten Seite.

Wenn du spontan _morgen bzw. Samstags_ fahren willst, melde dich vor 11 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## Bike25-00 (13. Februar 2016)

Hi,

leider kann ich heute nicht, muss beim renovieren helfen. Aber ich komme darauf schon bald zurück 
Danke für die Info bzgl der Tour in Hennef und Umgebung, werde mich da an Micha halten

Gruß


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (13. Februar 2016)

Ich denke mal, dass wir demnächst auch wieder die Dienstags und Donnerstagsa abends Touren beginnen. Gibt natürlich auch ein paar Leute hier die auch schon derzeit wieder am fahren sind.


----------



## Bike25-00 (13. Februar 2016)

alles klar, dann sagt einfach Bescheid bitte


----------



## aceofspades (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich komme auch aus Lohmar - wir können gerne,  wenn das Wetter etwas besser, ist ne Runde drehen.
Wir machen relativ viel in Lohmar und Gegend, sind aber auch viel woandes unterwegs.

Ich selber war jetzt 3 Monate, aufgrund von Knieproblemen, ausser Gefecht und fange jetzt wieder an.

dann lass uns mal funken
gerd


----------



## Bike25-00 (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo Gerd,

klingt nach einem guten Plan, machen wir dann so


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2016)

Will auch mal wieder funken...


----------



## aceofspades (16. Februar 2016)

Hi Rene - dann funk doch einfach 

bin heute spontan, bei dem geilen Wetter früher aus der Firma und bin in die Wahnerheide gezogen.
War nach 3 Monaten die erste Tour - und ich bin jetzt total platt.
Ist ne ganz neue Erfahrung , dass man von der Wahnerheide müde werden kann 

Anyhow,  Knie hält - das ist das Wichtigste - jetzt gehts wieder los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (23. Februar 2016)

Heute sieht das Wetter leider was zu durchwachsen ist. Donnerstag sieht von der Vorgersage eigentlich ganz gut aus. Wenn das so bleibt würde ich Donnerstag fahren. Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## Omalos (23. Februar 2016)

Nordschleifeb1 schrieb:


> Heute sieht das Wetter leider was zu durchwachsen ist. Donnerstag sieht von der Vorgersage eigentlich ganz gut aus. Wenn das so bleibt würde ich Donnerstag fahren. Wer wäre dabei?



Ich hätte schon Lust.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (23. Februar 2016)

Ich würde einfach 18.00 Uhr an der Bank sagen, dann können alle dazu stoßen die ansonsten auch fahren würden. Evtl kriegen wir ja ne nette Gruppe zusammen.


----------



## Omalos (23. Februar 2016)

Nordschleifeb1 schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach 18.00 Uhr an der Bank sagen, dann können alle dazu stoßen die ansonsten auch fahren würden. Evtl kriegen wir ja ne nette Gruppe zusammen.



Okay. So machen wir es.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (24. Februar 2016)

Bin morgen auch mit am Start 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Omalos (25. Februar 2016)

Ist heute unerwartet kalt. Wollte nur sagen, dass ich trotzdem dabei bin - hauptsache es bleibt trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (25. Februar 2016)

Dann sind zumindest die Wege nicht ganz so matschig


----------



## Schuerfwunde (25. Februar 2016)

Bei dem Wetter...bin raus heute


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (25. Februar 2016)

Bin jetzt schon 45 Minuten unterwegs. Jetzt fahre ich dann auch


----------



## Omalos (26. Februar 2016)

Hat gar nicht geregnet. Schöne Tour gestern.


----------



## bansaiman (28. Februar 2016)

Moin,

hat jemand  Lust und nen Platz frei,um über Ostern nach Lac Blanc zu fahren? Wäre super.Vorgaben trails und lax blanc sind Ne schöne Kombi


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (29. Februar 2016)

Hätte jemand spontan Lust heute abend was mit zu fahren, das Wetter für die restliche Woche sieht ja nicht so toll aus ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (29. Februar 2016)

Nordschleifeb1 schrieb:


> Hätte jemand spontan Lust heute abend was mit zu fahren, das Wetter für die restliche Woche sieht ja nicht so toll aus ;-)




kann ihc noch nciht genau sagen...wo und wann?


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (29. Februar 2016)

Bin da flexibel, würde erstmal 18.00 Uhr an der langen Bank sagen. Gerne auch woanders, fahre ca 45 Min bis zu dem Treffpunkt aus Endenich.


----------



## Omalos (29. Februar 2016)

Nordschleifeb1 schrieb:


> Hätte jemand spontan Lust heute abend was mit zu fahren, das Wetter für die restliche Woche sieht ja nicht so toll aus ;-)



Schade, sehe ich jetzt erst. Schaffe ich nicht mehr.
So schlecht soll es z. B. morgen oder übermorgen allerdings gar nicht werden.
Morgen z. B. 35 % Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit und eine Niederschlagsmenge von 0,2 L pro Quadratmeter. Das kommt mir jetzt nciht sehr viel vor. Und am Abend dürfte es sogar eher schneien als regnen. 
Und Mittwoch wäre auch akzeptabel. 
http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-bonn-18220678/wetter-uebersicht.html


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (3. März 2016)

Nachdem das Wetter in den letzten Tagen nicht so toll war, wollte ich mal wissen ob wer heute ne Tour mitfahren würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (6. März 2016)

Dienstag soll gutes Wetter werden. Wie sieht es da mit ner Runde aus?


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (8. März 2016)

Bin grundsätzlich dabei, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust und meldet sich.


----------



## Omalos (8. März 2016)

Nordschleifeb1 schrieb:


> Bin grundsätzlich dabei, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust und meldet sich.


Schade. Ich dachte, es meldet sich keiner und bin dann schon mal alleine am Leyberg unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## aceofspades (11. März 2016)

wir wollen am Sonntag 11:00 ins Ahrtal - wenn noch jemand Lust hat dazu zu stossen - gerne


----------



## aceofspades (13. März 2016)

war ne super Sache heute - sind in einer 5er Gruppe durch Ahrtal.
Top Wetter - top Trails - top Ride


----------



## aceofspades (14. März 2016)

wie wäre es mit ner schönen Tour morgen - Sommer ist da - fast
am Dienstag 18:00 an der langen Bank


----------



## Schuerfwunde (14. März 2016)

Aber ja doch...


----------



## aceofspades (15. März 2016)

dann wars ja doch noch ne interessante Runde - das Frühjahr hat die Biker dann doch gekitzelt. 
5 Männer und eine Frau haben sich aufgemacht - viel Gequatsche , langsames Tempo ... Kondition nicht vorhanden - aber hey hat Spass gemacht.

der Sommer ist da - fast


----------



## Omalos (16. März 2016)

aceofspades schrieb:


> dann wars ja doch noch ne interessante Runde - das Frühjahr hat die Biker dann doch gekitzelt.
> 5 Männer und eine Frau haben sich aufgemacht - viel Gequatsche , langsames Tempo ... Kondition nicht vorhanden - aber hey hat Spass gemacht.
> 
> der Sommer ist da - fast



Hätte ich geahnt, dass das Tempo moderat sein würde, hätte ich mich dazu gesellt. Ich war vom Gegenteil ausgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (20. März 2016)

richtig schöne Tour in Windeck heute. 6 Leute bei guten Wetter in Windeck unterwegs - tolle Tour , schön traillastig , Technisch - alles dabei - nur der Realschultrail hat weh getan.
Ah ja, Kaffee und Kuchen gab es auch noch - zwei nette Biker hatten das Zeug mit hoch geschleppt.

jou - geiler Sonntag , und jetzt Beine hoch bei einem Bier und Formel 1


----------



## All_mtn (21. März 2016)

Jap, war eine super Tour, schöne Trails ,lecker Muffins und Kaffee, frische Luft und kein Regen, schöne Trails und solide Uphills.
So solls sein


----------



## aceofspades (4. April 2016)

wie schauts am Mittwoch mit ner Runde ins 7GB aus. Wetter scheint ok zu sein.


----------



## Omalos (5. April 2016)

aceofspades schrieb:


> wie schauts am Mittwoch mit ner Runde ins 7GB aus. Wetter scheint ok zu sein.



Wann und wie lange und v. a. wie technisch anspruchsvoll würdest du denn fahren wollen? Lust hätte ich schon.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. April 2016)

Für mi gibt es auch noch nen lmb Eintrag...


----------



## aceofspades (5. April 2016)

Omalos schrieb:


> Wann und wie lange und v. a. wie technisch anspruchsvoll würdest du denn fahren wollen? Lust hätte ich schon.



also wenn das Wetter irgend wie passt dann treffen wir uns 18:00 an der Bank.
du kennst das Ganze doch. Wir fahren immer so bis 9:30 , 30-40 km ca 800hm
Geschwindigkeit: mittel. Schwierigkeit: mittel

also du brauchst da keine Bedenken haben - warst doch schon öfter dabei - und wir lassen niemanden zurück

keep on riding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (5. April 2016)

aceofspades schrieb:


> [...]
> also du brauchst da keine Bedenken haben - warst doch schon öfter dabei - und wir lassen niemanden zurück
> keep on riding



Im Gegensatz zu früher habe ich dieses Jahr nur sehr, sehr wenige Rad-Km in den Beinen. Aber vom Nichtfahren wird man auch nicht besser.
Ich bin morgen also dabei und freu mich schon. Bis 18:00 Uhr also.


----------



## aceofspades (6. April 2016)

Omalos schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu früher habe ich dieses Jahr nur sehr, sehr wenige Rad-Km in den Beinen. Aber vom Nichtfahren wird man auch nicht besser.
> Ich bin morgen also dabei und freu mich schon. Bis 18:00 Uhr also.



Wetter sieht heute abend nicht so toll aus - wir schauen mal um 17:00 auf das Regen Radar.
Bitte schau um 17:00 nochmals ins Forum - wenn keine Absage drin steht dann fahren wir

gruss
gerd


----------



## sibu (6. April 2016)

Die Wetterstation meint es nicht so schlecht mit uns:




Die Wolken heute abend lassen den Regen wohl oben. Allerdings sind die Wege von der Nacht komplett durchweicht, sogar auf den Forstautobahnen fühlt es sich an manchen Stellen schwammig an. Das ist nichts für meine Straßenreifen.


----------



## Zenith (6. April 2016)

Hallo,
wäre um 18 Uhr eventuell auch dabei. Wo genau ist denn die lange Bank? Ist sicher hier im Thread versteckt.


----------



## Omalos (6. April 2016)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Wetter sieht heute abend nicht so toll aus - wir schauen mal um 17:00 auf das Regen Radar.
> Bitte schau um 17:00 nochmals ins Forum - wenn keine Absage drin steht dann fahren wir
> 
> gruss
> gerd



Danke für den Hinweis, Gerd.

Bis 17:00 Uhr kann ich allerdings leider nicht warten, sonst wäre ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig da - ich muss mich schon vorher entscheiden. Momentan sieht es gut aus. Ich werde da sein. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück. 


@Zenith 
Die "Lange Bank" ist an der Telekom in Beuel, Landgrabenweg 151. Da ist auch ein Starbucks-Café. Falls du vorher da bist, kannst du dort noch einen Cappuccino mit Blick auf die lange (Holz)Bank auf dem T-Campus trinken. Der MTBler, der dort auch einen trinkt, bin dann ich. ;-)


----------



## aceofspades (6. April 2016)

yes lets give it a try


----------



## sun909 (6. April 2016)

Hallo, 
zur Info falls ihr es noch lest:
Forst ist im Ennert unterwegs, sagten uns eben bei befreundete Biker 

Man möge auf den breiten Wegen bleiben (Naturschutzgebiet usw).

Grüße und viel Spaß heute
C.


----------



## Zenith (6. April 2016)

@aceofspades sitze jetzt leider noch am HBF in Köln fest. Konnte leider leider nicht früher vom Job weg. Aber vielleicht seh ich euch ja unterwegs. Hab ein orangenes Vortrieb Hardtail, weiße Gabel und bin heute komplett blau unterwegs. 

Falls das überhaupt noch wer sieht


----------



## aceofspades (6. April 2016)

Zenith schrieb:


> @aceofspades sitze jetzt leider noch am HBF in Köln fest. Konnte leider leider nicht früher vom Job weg. Aber vielleicht seh ich euch ja unterwegs. Hab ein orangenes Vortrieb Hardtail, weiße Gabel und bin heute komplett blau unterwegs.
> 
> Falls das überhaupt noch wer sieht



leider nicht gesehen - wäre auch ein sehr grosser Zufall.
Nach ein paar Absagen war wir dann noch zu 4 unterwegs - haben ne kleine Tour rund um den Petersberg gemacht - nicht soweit weg falls das Wetter umschlägt.
Waren dann nach 2.5 Std wieder trockenen Fusses zurück.
kleine feine Runde - hat gepasst


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. April 2016)

Wenn es kein Licht mehr braucht, wäre ich gerne mal dabei. Müsste nur zusehen, wie es mit dem Weg von Troisdorf nach Bonn und dann zurück nach Hennef ist. Treffpunkt Lange Bank, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zenith (6. April 2016)

Also, ich wäre beim nächsten mal sicher dabei. Notfalls nehm ich das MTB einfach mit zur Arbeit. Ich hab dann alleine noch eine kleine Runde gedreht. 

Besonders schön fand ich das hier:


----------



## Omalos (7. April 2016)

aceofspades schrieb:


> [...]
> Nach ein paar Absagen war wir dann noch zu 4 unterwegs - haben ne kleine Tour rund um den Petersberg gemacht - nicht soweit weg falls das Wetter umschlägt.
> Waren dann nach 2.5 Std wieder trockenen Fusses zurück.
> kleine feine Runde - hat gepasst



Ja, sehr schöne Tour. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Gelegenheit. 

@Aceofspade
Meine Online-Suche nach dem Siegburger "Buchsen-Papst"  blieb erfolglos. Du hast nicht vielleicht einen Link oder andere "sachdienliche Hinweise" zum Auffinden des Gesuchten? Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## sun909 (7. April 2016)

http://huber-bushings.com

Ich darf mal?


----------



## Omalos (7. April 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> http://huber-bushings.com
> 
> Ich darf mal?



Vielen Dank für deine Mühe und den Hinweis.


----------



## sun909 (7. April 2016)

Klar! 
Bestell schöne Grüße...
Bis die Tage


----------



## delphi1507 (9. April 2016)

Am 23.4 wird mal wieder am effels gebuddelt...<br />http://www.dav-koeln.de/cgi-bin/news.cgi?160409#02<br/>


----------



## aceofspades (10. April 2016)

Heute richtig geile Tour hinter un gebracht. In einer 6 Mann (Frau) Gruppe haben wir eine 7 Täler Tour im Raum Lohmar gemacht, dabei haben wir  50km / 1100 hm gekurbelt. Alles drin, alles dabei , jedemenge Trail, alles was die Gegend so zu bieten hat - mein persöliches Hightlight - die Drachenflugschantze - kannte das Teil nicht - ist ja nur geil - wem das Ding kein Lächeln ins Gsicht zaubert, der .... macht was falsch 
naja, dann schliesslich gabes beim Guide noch Kaffee und Kuchen auf der Terasse  und die Bike durften wir auch noch reinigen ... na wenn das keine 10 Punkte sind   top - geile Tour - können wir gerne nochmals einstreuen - top


----------



## Goldsprint (11. April 2016)

Servus zusammen!

Fahrt ihr eigentlich immer noch Dienstags und Donnerstags um 17:00 Uhr, oder hat sich etwas an den Zeiten geändert?

VG
Marcel/Goldsprint


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Omalos (11. April 2016)

Wie sieht es diese Woche mit ner Tour aus? Morgen soll es mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit regnen und Donnerstag auch, aber Mittwoch sieht sehr gut aus.http://www1.wdr.de/wetter/wettervor...AVaaarjMpM6awMA6gKzlZCF9JQUIzuZj7IDSrf9uCtGw=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (11. April 2016)

nee , wir schauen morgen mal wie sich das Wetter entwickelt - wenns nicht regnet dann morgen 18:00 an der Bank.
Wie immer bis 17:00 nochmals reinschauen - wenn keine Absage drin steht, dann fahren wir


----------



## All_mtn (12. April 2016)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Fahrt ihr eigentlich immer noch Dienstags und Donnerstags um 17:00 Uhr, oder hat sich etwas an den Zeiten geändert?
> 
> ...


18 Uhr war es immer


----------



## Omalos (12. April 2016)

Es wird Regen und Gewitter vorhergesagt. Ich bin draußen.
Grüße


----------



## aceofspades (12. April 2016)

ja, dann sagen wir ab - sieht leider nicht gut aus - morgen habe ich keine Zeit - weiss nicht ob sonst wer unterwegs ist


----------



## Goldsprint (13. April 2016)

Hat jemand Lust, heute zu fahren?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## snail (14. April 2016)

Wir wollten heute 18:00 fahren, Treffpunkt wie immer lange Banke T-Mobile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (14. April 2016)

Bin um 6 an der Bank


----------



## All_mtn (14. April 2016)

Viel Spaß euch, ich werd hier in DDorf die Kondition aufrecht halten und gleich auch nochmal raus


----------



## aceofspades (14. April 2016)

wir waren heute auch bei dem Prachtwetter unterwegs. Waren zu dritt in der Gegend von Lohmar auf der Achse.
Gute Runde , nur der neue Fuchstrail von Markus ... naja muss man mögen  
Schöne Runde - kaum Schlamm - fast sauber nach Hause gekommen


----------



## All_mtn (14. April 2016)

Hab in DDorf auch nen schönen neuen Trail kennengelernt, bau ich dann mit in die Tour ein.


----------



## aceofspades (18. April 2016)

schau mer mal dass wir morgen ne Runde hin bekommen - vielleicht schaffen wir ja Donnerstag auch nochmal - Wetter soll ja gut bleiben
ich packs Bike mal ein - dann 18:00 an der Bank


----------



## snail (18. April 2016)

18:00 sollte passen, bin dabei


----------



## Omalos (18. April 2016)

Bin wohl auch dabei.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (18. April 2016)

Morgen 18:00 bin ich auch am Start.
Wenn sich noch wer anschließen möchte,
-es werden meist so 35km bei 700hm.
-Treffpunkt ist die lange Bank am Telekom Campus Landgrabenweg


----------



## Omalos (19. April 2016)

Habe noch was zu tun bekommen. Unwahrscheinlich, dass ich das noch schaffe. Falls nicht hoffentlich next time.


----------



## aceofspades (19. April 2016)

heute alles richtig gemacht - sind auf kürzesten Weg ins 7GB und hatten da richtig Spass.
Im tollen Flow die Highlights abgesurft. Jens hatte die Pace Downhill vorgegeben - meinerseits den Uphill in alter Anfänger Manier. Sehr geile Tour - hat Spass gemacht.
Denke Donnerstag muss nochmals etwas gehen.
Ach ja, einen alten Bekannten haben wir dann auch noch aufgelesen - welcome back Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuerfwunde (20. April 2016)

Weil es Dienstag so spaßig war, morgen gleich nochmal..
-18:00 Uhr an der langen Bank/Telekom Forum Landgrabenweg
-übliche Anfängerrunde 35km/700hm


----------



## Goldsprint (21. April 2016)

Ich bin wieder dabei!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aceofspades (21. April 2016)

suppi, dann drehen wir doch ne Runde - habs Bike auch dabei


----------



## aceofspades (25. April 2016)

bei dem Pisswetter machen wir doch mal ne kleine künstlerische Pause - 1 Mai ist ja nicht mehr lange hin - hoffe nur dass das Wetter das auch weiss


----------



## aceofspades (5. Mai 2016)

Da der Rest der Truppe heute im Bikepark unterwegs waren, bin ich heute alleine in die Ville losgezogen. Anthem gesattelt und los ging es auf 82km / 650hm Kette-rechts-Spass  die schnellen Flachtrails um die Seen - top - und das bei dem Wetter 
Hat riessig spass gemacht - muss ich den Sommer noch 1-2 mal wiederholen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. Mai 2016)

@ACE: Lust auf eine technische 7GB-Runde morgen nachmittags?


----------



## aceofspades (5. Mai 2016)

Hey Bernd,  ich geh morgen in die Eifel - bei Monsch und führe nochmals das Anthem aus - das Ding bekommt bei mir zu wenig Bewegung.
Sorry auf 7GB hab ich am WE keine Lust.
Dir trtzdem virl Spass


----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo  zusammen in die Runde
Kann ich  mich als Anfänger  mal  bei euch anschließen? 
Ich komme aus troisdorf.

Gruß  Thorsten


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2016)

Besser bei den gemütlichfahrern  
das sind keine Anfänger mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo Thorsten, die Anfänger sind schon lange keine Anfänger mehr - weder in Kondition noch in Fahrtechnik 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

Okay. 
Du gehörst zu den spitzen Bikern?  Oder eher auch gemütlich?


----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

Schade dann kann man  ja  nie was dazu lernen bzw. Die Gruppe erweitern.....


----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

Habt ihr denn einen Tipp wo man  sich  melden kann/ anschließen  kann?


----------



## thommy88 (6. Mai 2016)

Sonntags bei der Hennefer Runde. Gruß thomas


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

Jetzt am Sonntag?  Wo genau und wann? Wer fährt dort und grobe Leistung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2016)

Bike25-00 schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn einen Tipp wo man  sich  melden kann/ anschließen  kann?


Meinen Post hast du schon gelesen oder?



Bike25-00 schrieb:


> Schade dann kann man  ja  nie was dazu lernen bzw. Die Gruppe erweitern.....


Klar kann man.... aber eventuell halt erstmal in Ner geeigneteren Gruppe probieren Hinweise hast du nun selber schon 2....

Du könntest natürlich auch die nachtbiker mal fragen.... aber Vorsicht die sind noch mal ne ganze ecke schneller unterwegs..


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2016)

Bike25-00 schrieb:


> Jetzt am Sonntag?  Wo genau und wann? Wer fährt dort und grobe Leistung?


Fast jeden Sonntag....
Wo und wann steht im hennefer thread... meist 1000 Lidl 
Wer unterschiedlich..
Leistung ditto und wird angepasst bzw vorher bei spezielleren Sachen auch angegeben..
Von 20 bis 45km und 300 bis 1100hm hab ich da schon alles erlebt...


----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

@delphi1507 
Gehörst du zu den hennefer Bikern? 

Also ist der Tipp zum lernen die hennefer Biker  zu fragen?


----------



## Reen272 (6. Mai 2016)

Kann dir auch die hennefer empfehlen, bin da auch letzte Woche zum ersten Mal als Anfänger mitgefahren. Da hast du ein sehr weites Spektrum an Fähigkeiten, ist also für alles was dabei


----------



## Bike25-00 (6. Mai 2016)

Okay.  Wo finde de ich die Runde hier?


----------



## windsurfenXXL (6. Mai 2016)

Ich kann dich gerne mal mitnehmen, aber da im 7GB mir zu viele Stöckchenleger unterwsgs sind, fahre ich da eher selten...besser Lohmarer Umgebung 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bike25-00 (7. Mai 2016)

Hi Windsurfen
Gerne da komme ich mit. Sag mir mal wann und wo und ich richte es mir ein

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## cruisingfix (7. Mai 2016)

@Bike25-00	... hallo erstmal.
...hier einige info's   :  Wir hier "Hennef u umgebung  "starten wie schon erwähnt immer am 
Lidlparkplatz/hennef ost. Das is direkt an der autobahn A560.   Uhrzeit 10h.
Wir sind eine sehr bunte truppe u so fallen die touren auch bunt aus.
Für morgen is eine trainingstour geplant... in der runde sind einige trails verschiedener güte.
Irgendwie werden wir die schon meistern  ☺
...also kannste gerne mit... 

gruß micha


----------



## Bike25-00 (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo

Da ist auch der Rewe xxl oder?
Wie lange wird die Tour gehen, was ist da geplant? 

Gruß  Thorsten


----------



## cruisingfix (7. Mai 2016)

@Bike25-00.... jo  da am rewe xxl.
...siehe bitte info   im Hennef u. Umgebung thread"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike25-00 (7. Mai 2016)

Okay.  Wenn ich das richtig alles lese fahrt ihr im Durchschnitt  4 Stunden. ...


----------



## aceofspades (7. Mai 2016)

kleiner Nachtrag von Gestern:
gestern was in der Eifel in der Nähe von Monschau - war eine wunderschöne Cross Country Tour 60km/800hm. Die Eifel ist immer wieder ein Besuch wert. Leider waren an ein paar Stellen die zweibeinigen Borkenkäfer drin und haben Schaden angerichtet - aber sonst Top - hat jedenfalls Spass gemacht.


----------



## aceofspades (7. Mai 2016)

morgen geht nach Düsseldorf - freu mich schon


----------



## aceofspades (8. Mai 2016)

waren heute im Feindesgebiet unterwegs gewesen. Die Stadt deren Namen nicht ausgesprochen werden darf , hat doch mehr zu bieten als Bier das keines ist.
Die Hügel war nicht hoch, aber dafür hatte es jede menge fluffige , Flowtrails mit Kicker, Anlieger, Wurzeln ...  alles was halt Spass macht.
War ne sehr kurzweilige und unerwartete vielseitige Fun-Tour. Zum Schluss gab es dann doch noch ein Altes Bier ( wenn man schon ma da ist... 
Danke dem Guide .. gerne wieder


----------



## aceofspades (9. Mai 2016)

wir werden morgen bei dem schönen Wetter nochmal eine Fun-Runde drehen ( vor unserem Bike Urlaub  )
18:00 an der langen Bank


----------



## snail (9. Mai 2016)

dabei


----------



## windsurfenXXL (10. Mai 2016)

Bike25-00 schrieb:


> Hi Windsurfen
> Gerne da komme ich mit. Sag mir mal wann und wo und ich richte es mir ein
> 
> Gruss Thorsten


Hi Thorsten,  wie wäre es mit Donnerstag nachmittag,  z. b. 16 oder 17 Uhr? 

Gesendet von meinem F5121 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bike25-00 (10. Mai 2016)

Hi Windsurfen 

Am Donnerstag  kann ich leider  nicht.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (10. Mai 2016)

so,  schöne Tour mit den Anfänger im 7GB gemacht: 
fast genau 40km und 893hm barometrisch... toppi und danke euch. 
Tour hätte mit Gerd noch schöner werden können 

Viele Grüße 
Markus 

Gesendet von meinem F5121 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caligula123 (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen  fährt jemand  Morgen nach Stromberg oder so?


----------



## windsurfenXXL (29. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen, 

kurzes "Happy Kadaver" Update: die Anfänger waren am Donnerstag mal der Einladung vom Uwe nach Mühlheim (Ruhr) gefolgt. 
Man musste feststellen, dass es da verdammt grün und hügelig ist...der Ein oder Andere wurde von diesem Nachtbiker-Guide doch schon die Grenze getrieben. 

Aber es war ne sehr sehr schicke Runde mit 55km, 750hm (gefühlt 1000hm) in 4:40h. Zum Schluss gab es noch das ein oder andere alkoholfreie Weizen vom Guide spendiert plus Knabberein, so dass einer 10Punkte-Vergabe nichts im Weg stand 

Tolle Tour, Guide und Mitfahrer => alles richtig gemacht 
Tschau mit "V" 
Markus

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kurvenkratzer (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal ein bischen Reklame für mein neues Fahrrad machen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2018472?in=set
Wäre nett, wenn's Euch auch gefällt...


----------



## aceofspades (12. Juni 2016)

böser Anfänger - Hinterrad ruschen lass - geht ja gar nicht - Anfänger halt

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/06/08/farmer-on-patrol-kurventechnik-uk-style/


----------



## aceofspades (12. Juni 2016)

schwarzes Bike mir weisser Gabel - geht ja gar nicht 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ome&utm_medium=feature&utm_campaign=bikemarkt


----------



## dom_i (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
mich hat mein Spectral 8.9 diesen Samstag auch zweimal ungewollt vom Sattel geschmissen 
Beim ersten Mal bin ich nach einem Sprung unglücklich in eine Matschgrube eingetaucht (selbst Schuld), doch beim zweiten Mal bin ich über beide Räder in einer Kurve aus Asphalt weggerutscht. Sind die Contis echt so schlecht? Oder bin ich es von meinem vorherigen 26" Hardtail einfach anders gewohnt? :S zum Glück ist der Zicke nichts passiert, außer ein verdrehter Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (12. Juni 2016)

Wieviel bar fährst du denn? Tubeless? 
Sind da die trail King drauf? 

Bin momentan auf maxxis und damit wesentlich zufriedener.


----------



## dom_i (16. Juni 2016)

Seh grad, das mein Posting im falschen Forum gelandet ist  aber schön, wenn man mir hier auch helfen kann.

Fahrt ihr am Samstag Morgen/Mittag eine Tour im 7G?


----------



## kurvenkratzer (16. Juni 2016)

terpk schrieb:


> Seh grad, das mein Posting im falschen Forum gelandet ist  aber schön, wenn man mir hier auch helfen kann.
> 
> Fahrt ihr am Samstag Morgen/Mittag eine Tour im 7G?


9h30 Parkplatz Nachtigallental?


----------



## dom_i (17. Juni 2016)

Wettervorhersage sagt 20°, vereinzelt kurze Regenschauer. Klingt also machbar.
Sagen wir 10 Uhr? 
Wo ist der Parkplatz denn genau? Kenn mich hier noch nicht so aus. Has tdu vllt eine Markierung bei gmaps?


----------



## kurvenkratzer (17. Juni 2016)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> 9h30 Parkplatz Nachtigallental?



Der Parkplatz ist hier:
https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/19/1982/1982333-hh1s7gij3rxf-mtb_startnachtigallentalkopie-large.jpg

Wir kämen zu zweit aus Richtung Overath


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juli 2016)

Hey, danke für die seeehr trailige Runde heute!  Ich lerne bei jeder Mitfahrt etwas dazu, es ist schon spitze wenn sichere Fahrer vor einem die Spur machen. 
Meine Fotos sind überwiegend leider bescheiden bzw. verwackelt, schade. 

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich aufs nächste Mal, auch wenn ich heute etwas abkürzen musste. Es hat einfach Spaß gemacht...soweit es ging.


----------



## bikekiller (22. Juli 2016)

Moin. Ich darf bitte kurz stören ? Falls jemand einen kennt der bei Zweirad Feld was drehen kann ich hätte noch einen Gutschein im Wert von 5.000 Euro den die mir nicht in Bares tauschen wollen. Ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt tun soll... kann mir einer weiter helfen ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Juli 2016)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Moin. Ich darf bitte kurz stören ? Falls jemand einen kennt der bei Zweirad Feld was drehen kann ich hätte noch einen Gutschein im Wert von 5.000 Euro den die mir nicht in Bares tauschen wollen. Ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt tun soll... kann mir einer weiter helfen ?


Also, ein Gutschein ist ein Gutschein...ist ein Gutschein. 
Wenn da eventuell einer etwas dran drehen kann, dann nennt sich derjenige Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Juli 2016)

Kannst ihn mir schenken

.. finde bestimmt was....


----------



## bikekiller (22. Juli 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kannst ihn mir schenken
> 
> .. finde bestimmt was....



ja also wenn einer was teures kaufen wird in der nächsten Zeit, dann meldet euch doch bitte. Wäre doch bescheuert den Gutschein rumliegen zu lassen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (24. Juli 2016)

Ist einfach - kauf dir eon Bike für 5000Euto und verkaufe es für 4000.
Reingewinn 4000 Euro.
Wenn es mein Gutschein wäre würde ich es ganz anders machen  - Bikes hat man nie genug im Keller und XXL ist Vertriebspartner  von Giant die Mutter aller Hersteller  - nur Giant ist Giant


----------



## PolarFox1 (28. Juli 2016)

Kannst du den nicht im Bikemarkt anbieten?


----------



## bondibeach (6. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, habe leider heute Nachmittag meinen Specialized MTB Helm (Schwarz Enduro Typ) und meine Adidas Evileye Brille auf dem Parkplatz an der Ubahn in Ramersdorf vergessen. Vielleicht war ja jemand aus der Gruppe so ab 17:20 dort vor Ort und hat die Sachen gefunden oder irgendwo abgegeben. Gerne auch teilen falls ihr wen kennt der heute dort war __
Danke Niko


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (30. August 2016)

Wer hat denn heute Lust eine Runde mit zu fahren? Startpunkt ist der alt bekannte Treffpunkt.


----------



## maxxorange (30. August 2016)

Nordschleifeb1 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn heute Lust eine Runde mit zu fahren? Startpunkt ist der alt bekannte Treffpunkt.


Hallo,
da gibt`s so einige "Altbekannte Treffpunkte" Telekom...Rheindorf...KöWi...
Deiner Aussage zu Folge müssen die potentiellen Mitfahrer dann auch eingeweihte Mitwisser sein
Schade, würde gerne dazustoßen, muß aber bis spät Abends arbeiten


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (30. August 2016)

Treffpunkt Telekom an der Langen Bank, Landgrabenweg.  Abfahrt ~18.00 Uhr.


----------



## maxxorange (30. August 2016)

<---- Wir zwei Beide sind vor 2 Wo. das Nachtigallental rauf bis Löwenburg und dann das Breibergetal runter....meine Lieblingsstrecke


----------



## sibu (30. August 2016)

maxxorange schrieb:


> <---- Wir zwei Beide sind vor 2 Wo. das Nachtigallental rauf bis Löwenburg und dann das Breibergetal runter....meine Lieblingsstrecke


Klugscheiss an--: Die Breiberge liegen auf dem "Grat" zwischen Rhöndorfer Tal und Annatal - welches der Täler meinst du? 
Klugscheiss aus: Ist wirklich einer der schönen, flowigen Trails, und am Ende der Breiberge gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten mehr oder weniger elegant ins Tal runter zu kommen


----------



## bellaonthebike (8. September 2016)

Hallo lieber Biker-Freunde, 

ich würde gerne öfters wieder mit dem Mtb fahren und das Siebengebirge erkunden. Ich bin aus Koblenz hierher gezogen. Ist die Gruppe noch aktiv und hätte wer Lust am Samstag eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen? 

Würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen. 


LG
Bella


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2016)

Hallo,
der Name 'Anfängertreff' ist schon einige Jahre irreführend. Du bist sicherlich im Thread 'Gemütlichfahrer Siebengebirge' besser aufgehoben, da sich dort in der Regel gemischte Gruppen finden, die ein breiteres Spektrum an Bikern und Bikerinnen ansprechen, als es der sogenannte Anfängertreff tut.
Grüße und schönen Abend!


----------



## Nine_in_bonn (8. September 2016)

Hi bella! Japp ich bin auch bei den gemütlichfahreen komm Rüber!


----------



## bellaonthebike (8. September 2016)

ok dachte die beschreibung passt, absolute anfängerin bin ich jetzt auchnicht mehr. par trails in koblenz kenn ich aber hier kenn ich mich noch nicht so gut aus. dann mach ich michmal auf die suche nach der gemütl. biker gruppe.


----------



## maxxorange (9. September 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Name 'Anfängertreff' ist schon einige Jahre irreführend. Du bist sicherlich im Thread 'Gemütlichfahrer Siebengebirge' besser aufgehoben, da sich dort in der Regel gemischte Gruppen finden, die ein breiteres Spektrum an Bikern und Bikerinnen ansprechen, als es der sogenannte Anfängertreff tut.
> Grüße und schönen Abend!



Hey Rene, Du Frauen- und Opiversteher

Seit wann fährst Du gemütlich ???

Maria ist ab heute wieder in BN, wir würden In Hennef dann am Sonntag am gleichen Ort u. Zeit am Start sein.
Schickst Du mir bitte ne SMSe?!

Liebe Grüße,
Stefan

Gemütlich.....tze


----------



## maxxorange (9. September 2016)

Isch fahr auch immer gerne un` bei JEDEM Wetter im 7G und KF, Ahr, OW....


----------



## maxxorange (9. September 2016)

sibu schrieb:


> Klugscheiss an--: Die Breiberge liegen auf dem "Grat" zwischen Rhöndorfer Tal und Annatal - welches der Täler meinst du?
> Klugscheiss aus: Ist wirklich einer der schönen, flowigen Trails, und am Ende der Breiberge gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten mehr oder weniger elegant ins Tal runter zu kommen


....Rhöndorfer Tal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BN_Nik (10. September 2016)

Hi,
jemand morgen spontan lust auf den Emser Bikepark?
Habe Platz für einen Mitfahrer inkl. Bike.
Bin Bikepark Anfänger also keine scheu!


----------



## delphi1507 (10. September 2016)

Tztz Anfänger....
Wollte dich fragen ob du nicht Lust hast 1 oder 2 Wochen zu schieben....


----------



## MW_DH (30. Oktober 2016)

@BN_Nik

Habe dir mal ne PN geschickt. 

Allgemein:
Macht ihr jetzt auch zur Winterzeit noch kleine Touren? Bin gerade von FFM nach BN gezogen und möchte wieder einsteigen. Gruß


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt keine Off season.... Gefahren wird das ganze Jahr....


----------



## MW_DH (30. Oktober 2016)

Na, das ist schon mal sehr geil . Bin nämlich gerade fertig geworden mit studieren und muss dringend ein paar Kilos runter bekommen .


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (30. Oktober 2016)

Der Thread schläft hin und wieder ein... Bin leider noch selber verletzt, deswegen ist es bei mir mit Trails momentan nur eingeschränkt.


----------



## MW_DH (30. Oktober 2016)

Hey, dann auf jeden Fall mal eine schnelle Genesung. Vielleicht klappts ja dann mal bald in näherer Zukunft.


----------



## Flatbogard (7. November 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
bin gerade noch mal meine Fotosammlung vom 24H Rennen durchgegangen, und habe dieses hier gefunden! Ich hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## Omalos (27. Januar 2017)

Hallo, fahrt ihr eigentlich noch Dienstags um 18:00 Uhr ab der langen Bank? Ich würde auch mal gerne wieder eine Runde mit dem MTB im 7GB drehen.


----------



## Schuerfwunde (28. Januar 2017)

Im Prinzip ja...nur im Moment sieht das verdammt nach Winterschlaf aus.

Auch wenn es kein Dienstag ist, morgen 14:00 an der langen Bank gehts auch auf zu einer kleinen Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (29. Januar 2017)

Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja...nur im Moment sieht das verdammt nach Winterschlaf aus.
> 
> Auch wenn es kein Dienstag ist, morgen 14:00 an der langen Bank gehts auch auf zu einer kleinen Runde...





Schuerfwunde schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja...nur im Moment sieht das verdammt nach Winterschlaf aus.
> 
> Auch wenn es kein Dienstag ist, morgen 14:00 an der langen Bank gehts auch auf zu einer kleinen Runde...



Vielen Dank für die Info. Leider geht es heute bei mir nicht - zu kurzfristig. Grundsätzlich würde ich gerne öfter mal wieder eine Runde mtbiken. z. b. kommenden Donnerstag?


----------



## Schuerfwunde (30. März 2017)

Wer das Wochenende mit einer kleinen Feierabendrunde in der Abendsonne einläuten mag...17:00 Wanderparkplatz Walporzheim


----------



## delphi1507 (31. März 2017)

Mein WE beginnt leider erst SA um 2100....


----------



## Omalos (31. März 2017)

Ich kann leider auch nicht. Bei mir steht Joggen auf dem Programm. Wie sieht es mit dem dienstäglichen Training aus? Findet das wieder statt?


----------



## snail (22. Mai 2017)

Kurze Frage in die Runde wer hat Bock morgen ne Runde im 7GB zu fahren, Treffpunkt wie immer lange Bank T-Mobile Campus, Startzeit 18:00.


----------



## night2345 (10. Juni 2017)

Hi,
war vor nen paar Jahren mal öfters in der Runde dabei und würde mich gerne nochmal anschließen.
Vielleicht jemand spontan Morgen ins 7GB - irgendwann gegen 11-12 starten. 

Mfg Sebastian


----------



## Omalos (26. September 2017)

Hallo, fahrt ihr noch? Ich würde mich gerne wieder zu regelmäßigen MTB-Runden im 7GB anschließen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. September 2017)

Wollte eigentlich für heute oder Mttwochabend posten, ist jetzt alles anders geworden ... aber Freitagnachmittag sieht derzeit bei mir ganz gut aus.


----------



## luna-mortem (26. September 2017)

Wo ist denn diese ominöse lange Bank? Hat da mal jemand Koordinaten von?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. September 2017)

Die lange Bank ist zwischen den t-online-Gebäuden auf der anderen Rheinseite, Adresse Schießbergweg xyz, genauere Daten müssten im thread weiter oben zu finden sein


----------



## Sechser (26. September 2017)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/50°43'22.7"N+7°08'36.7"E/@50.722965,7.1429675,19z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m14!1m7!3m6!1s0x47bee19f7ccbda49:0x86dbf8c6685c9617!2sBonn!3b1!8m2!3d50.73743!4d7.0982068!3m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d50.7229651!4d7.1435165


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. September 2017)

Puh, der Jerry ist halt nicht nur auf dem Rad fix & genau ...


----------



## Omalos (26. September 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich für heute oder Mttwochabend posten, ist jetzt alles anders geworden ... aber Freitagnachmittag sieht derzeit bei mir ganz gut aus.



Schade, Freitag ist mein Auto noch in Reparatur. Allgemein ist Dienstags bei mir ein guter Termin, den ich regelmäßig planen könnte. Alle anderen Tage sind eher schwierig bzw. ungewiss.


----------



## Sechser (27. September 2017)

@Rosinante: Und das, obwohl ich ja eigentlich nicht hier hin gehöre ... 
Aber bei den Gemütlichfahrern ist ja zur Zeit auch mau. (Hach, das waren noch Zeiten, als die Nightbiker, Anfänger und Gemütlichen quasi parallel gestartet sind – und zwar jeden (!) Dienstag.)


----------



## Dr.Hasi (3. Oktober 2017)

Hej zusammen,
plane morgen gegen 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf zu starten hat jemand Lust und Zeit?
Grüße,
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omalos (8. Oktober 2017)

Wie sieht es Dienstag 18.00 Uhr an der langen Bank aus? Wetter soll ganz okay werden.


----------



## nosek2012 (27. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

der letzte Post liegt ca. 2 Jahre zurück, ist denn jemand noch in Bonn Gegend noch am Fahren?
Ich bin neu in der Region und suche Anschluss. Ich freue mich auf jede Antwort 

Liebe Grüße
Michal


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. September 2019)

Moin, da fahren einige Gruppen, die aber größtenteils per WhatsApp kommunizieren, da hat sich die Kommunikation verlagert...


----------



## nosek2012 (27. September 2019)

Danke für die Info @Rosinantenfahrt! Wie kommt man denn aktuell an aufgeschlossene Gruppen dran? Gibt's ne Brücke über Facebook oder sonstiges?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. September 2019)

Nein, gibt es nicht. Werde mal auf deinen Post im Forum hinweisen. Fahre derzeit sehr unregelmäßig, kann daher selber kein Treffen zusagen


----------



## nosek2012 (27. September 2019)

Schade, dass es hier keine bzw. wenig Absprachen gibt, da sehe ich eine echte Herausforderung für die jenigen, die diesen Sport gerne kennenlernen würden, aber noch keine Berührung mit hatten...

Ich danke dir viel, vielmals für die Aufklärung und die Weiterleitung! 

LG
Michal


----------



## Kingpin87 (27. September 2019)

Guten Morgen Michal,

Leider ist das ganze Thema etwas eingeschlafen. Hast du mal auf Facebook nach passenden Gruppen gesucht?


----------



## nosek2012 (27. September 2019)

Kingpin87 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Michal,
> 
> Leider ist das ganze Thema etwas eingeschlafen. Hast du mal auf Facebook nach passenden Gruppen gesucht?


Danke für deine Rückmeldung Kingpin87. Ich bin gestern auf eine Gruppe gestoßen, werde dann heute noch einen Post verfassen. Aber danke für den Hinweis!  
Hast du vielleicht sonst noch einen Tipp wie man relativ schnell Gleichgesinnte in der Umgebung findet?


----------



## nosek2012 (27. September 2019)

nosek2012 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Rückmeldung Kingpin87. Ich bin gestern auf eine Gruppe gestoßen, werde dann heute noch einen Post verfassen. Aber danke für den Hinweis!
> Hast du vielleicht sonst noch einen Tipp wie man relativ schnell Gleichgesinnte in der Umgebung findet?


Ah ja die Gruppe heißt MTB Mountainbike Köln/Bonn


----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2019)

nosek2012 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es hier keine bzw. wenig Absprachen gibt, da sehe ich eine echte Herausforderung für die jenigen, die diesen Sport gerne kennenlernen würden, aber noch keine Berührung mit hatten...
> 
> Ich danke dir viel, vielmals für die Aufklärung und die Weiterleitung!
> 
> ...


Ein weiterer wichtiger Grund ist die Tatsache, das die rechtliche Situation sehr problematisch ist und man sich da öffentlich einsehbar nicht angreifbar machen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofearbiker (27. September 2019)

Hi nosek,

wie bereits geschrieben hat die Gruppe sich auf WhatsApp verlagert. Wir sind zwar mittlerweile keine Anfänger mehr aber nehmen dennoch gerne immer wieder auch Gäste/Anfänger mit. Bei uns steht der Spaß im Vordergrund und wenn es auf dem Trail mal zu schwer wird helfen und geben Tips. Bei uns muß keiner fahren was er nicht will. Und wir haben auch noch nie jemand im Wald verloren. Wenn du also Lust hast mal mit zu kommen sende mir doch einfach mal per PM deine Handynummer dann lade ich dich in unsere WhatsApp Gruppe.

Gruß
Andi


----------

